# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  IMUNOLOŠKE PRETRAGE

## ive25

Ne znam da li sam na pravom mjestu, ali evo da ne otvaram novu temu, zanima gdje u Hrvatskoj, Zagrebu, možemo napraviti kariotip privatno, bez uputnice. 

Vidim da se na Rebru dugo čeka na red, pa na nalaz, a meni bi trebao biti gotov kroz najviše mjesec dana!

----------


## marči

zaljkučala sam stari i otvorila vam novi topic. molim vas držite topic na edukativnoj razini što je više moguće i sretno svima!!!!

puse, 
 :Kiss:  

kopiram:
1.SE,KKS,urinokulturu,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,G  GT,LDH,ALP,urea 
kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH 
2. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19-Imunološki lab.Rebro 
3. Antinuklearna protutjela 
4. Antitireoidna protutjela 
5. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
-Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
-Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
-Anti Sm protutijela 
6. Antikardioplinska protutijela 
7. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC -Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
8. Homocistein-Metabolički lab Rebro 
9. Faktor V Leiden-Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
10. Faktor II-protrombin G2021A 
11. MTHR (metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktoza) C677T 
12. Antitrombin III 
13. Proteins S 
14. Protein C 
15. Kariotip oba partnera u zavodu za Humanu genetiku,Rebro 
16. HLA tipizacija oba partnera- u centru za tipizaciju tkiva Rebro

----------


## mačkulina

evo mene sa svježim nalazima.

Lilium..... molim te daj mi pojasni ovo:

1. Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5/g4/g u genu PAI-1 
*NALAZ*

U uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu PAI-1

Što to znači....???

2. Genotip MTHFR (MTHFR 677C/T)       Rezultat - 677CT

Što to znači?

Lilium..kućo stara, na rubu sam nervnog sloma??? da li je moguće uopće zatrudniti te roditi zdravu bebu sa ovakvim nalazom.??

Ostale pretrage su u granicama normale

----------


## mačkulina

i zaboravih napisati Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5/g4/g u genu PAI-1 
NALAZ 

U uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu PAI-1 

*je HOMOZIGOT*

----------


## lilium

modesty_blaise,
 :Love:  koliko sam vidjela sve se to da izregulirati, evo redom:

PAI-1 polimorfizam: tebi je dokazano da si homozigot 4g/4g (heterozigoti su 4g/5g homozigot znaci da imas 2 ista alela u tvom slucaju su to dva 4g)  Ispitivanja koja sam citala ukazuju da je PAI-1 4G/4G genotip povezan s vecim rizikom za razvoj tromboze - ta mutacija dovodi do povecane razine PAI-1 i po nekim ispitivanjima je korelirana sa spontanim pobacajima.  Tu u trudnoci terapija baby aspirinom i heparinom daje odlicne rezultete. Dobro bi bilo provjeriti s dr. da li bi bilo dobro i van trudnoce uzimati baby aspirin (ima i andol 100 koji bas daju za cirkulaciju)

MTHFR C677T  mutacija: tebi je dokazano da si heterozigot s CT mutacijom. Osobe koje su homozigoti s TT mutacijom imaju nasljednu sklonost problemima s metabolizmom folata sto moze rezultirati s povecanom razinom homocisteina u krvi. Homocistein svi imamo jer je on nusprodukt nekih procesa u tijelu, no kada je povecan i kada se akumulira u krvi i moze uzrokovati probleme s krvozilnim sustavom i trombozu, sto mozda uzrokuje probleme u trudnoci (postoji korelacija, no jos se istrazuje da li je uzrok ili posljedica kod pobacaja, raznoraznih problema s posteljicom...) Po nekim istrazivanjima i heterozigoti na C677T koji su ujedno i heterozigoti na A1298C mutaciju istog gena mogu imati sklonost povisenom homocisteinu. Koliko znam kod nas se pretrag za A1298C mutaciju jos ne radi (eventualno se moze napraviti pretraga za odredjivanje razine homocisteina ili folne kisline u krvi - naravno u vrijeme dok ne uzimas dodatnu folnu kiselinu). Za svaki slucaj je tu preventivni umjereni unos folne+b12+b6 koristan, to se i inace preporucuje.

Samo naprijed   :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Koliko je dugo to dugo cekanje za kariotipe oba partnera na Rebru?

----------


## lilium

Kaae, 
prvo se treba naruciti (na cekanje na dogovoreni termin moze otici koji tjedan) i onda od uzimanja uzoraka do nalaza oko mjesec dana, barem je tako moje iskustvo.

----------


## mačkulina

lilium..imala si pravo.

Rodila sam prije tri i pol mjeseca i od tada pijem folnu, vitamine, probiotike, amtičinu mliječ...i svi trenutni nalazi su mi super.

ali trebalo je zagrebati ispod površine i otkriti nešto što se ne mijenja sa krvlju svaka tri mjeseca (a to je mutacija tj genetska sklonost)

Hvala ti komad baš si frend   :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

> Koliko je dugo to dugo cekanje za kariotipe oba partnera na Rebru?


trebaš se prvo naručiti kod dr. begovića.

Kada se naručiš dobiješ termin.

Kada dođeš imaš savjetovanje i vade ti krv

Nalaze čekaš oko mjesec mjesec i pol dana.

Ja sam čekala mjesec i pol jetr mi je zahvatilo ljeto i vrijeme godišnjih odmora.

Ako su nalazi OK šalju ti ih poštom a ako nisu zovu te

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko je dugo to dugo cekanje za kariotipe oba partnera na Rebru?
> 
> 
> trebaš se prvo naručiti kod dr. begovića.
> 
> Kada se naručiš dobiješ termin.
> ...


Potpisujem.Ja sam nalaze dobila postom u roku mjesec dana s tim da sam ih nazvala odmah cetvrti tjedan i zamolila da malo pozure nalaz zbog blagovremenog konzultiranja sa dr.Sretno!

----------


## mačkulina

Lilium..na PHD-u moje bebe, *sumjniva* je bila posteljica.

Citiram nalaz:

Posteljica ovalna, veličine 12x10x1 cm, težine 150 grama sparacentralnom insercijom pupkovine duljine 12 cm. Fetalna strana i materalna strana posteljice uredne.
Plodovi ovoji tanki i prozirni. Na serijskim rezovima posteljičino tkivo nezrelog izgleda. *Histološki posteljičino tkivo građeno je od intrermedijalnih korijalnih resica žarišno vezivno promjenjene strome s inter i intraviloznim nakupljanjem fibronida*. U oko 50% korijalnih resica vidljivo umnažanje X stanica sa stvaranjem interviloznih mostića. *Decudualna ploča prožeta fibrionidom dok je amnionska strana korijalne ploče pokrivena brojnim skvamama.*

da li ti znaš što su fibrionidi u ovom slučaju a što su skvame?

to je bilo sumnjivo doktoru i tada je rekao da je moguće da imam problema sa cirkulacijom.
doduše 30% posteljice je dovoljno da ishrani oplod i održi trudnoću do kraja ali ja laički mislim da nije sito 30% zdrave krvi sa potpunim kisikom i dobrom cirkulacijom i 100% krvi sa nedovoljnim kisikom i lošom cirkulacijom.

Lilium.... da li ti je od ovog išta poznato.

Hvala ti

----------


## lilium

Modesty_blaise,
Do sada nisam dublje proucavala analize posteljice i patoloskih stanja u 2. i 3. trimsteru, no sjecam se da sam vec ranije negdje citala da vece nakupine fibrina  mozda ukazuju na  koagulacijske poremecaje majke, malo sam sada to istrazila, pa dok od doktora ne dobijes misljenje struke:
- za pocetak fibrinoidi su nakupine vanstanicnog materijala i mogu biti fibrinskog tipa i matričnog i kazu da ih imaju sve posteljice,  
-  u jednom clanku o analizi posteljice nakupine fibrina (pretpostavljam da to znaci nakupine fibrinoida fibrinskog tipa) povezuju s intrauterinim zastojem u rastu i drugim losim ishodima trudnoce, kazu da ako infarkt posteljice ili fibrin okupira manje od 5% mase placente tada obicno nije od znacaja,
- jedan drugi izvor npr. kaze: “Smoking during pregnancy perturbs maternal haemostasis via activated coagulation which could include greater coagulation (fibrin-type fibrinoid deposition) in the placental intervillous space. This might affect intervillous haemodynamics and transport of oxygen and nutrients to the fetus. Fibrin deposits could influence the sizes and numbers of intervillous spaces ('pores')...” Na slican nacin vjerojatno djeluju i razni interni koagulacijski poremecaji majke koji onda uticu na hemodinamiku na spoju majka-dijete.

Skvamozno znaic ljuskavo (skvamozne stanice su npr. stanice koze, pa povrsine raznoraznih organa i "prolaza" u tijelu...) ne uspijevam pronaci da li su i stanice amniona po prirodi ljuskave,  no postoji stanje squamous metaplasia amniona – sto bi znacilo da je doslo do promjene na ljuskave stanice, no koliko sam pronasla kazu da to stanje najvjerojatnije nema klinicki znacaj.

Drzi se   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

evo i mene koja sam danas bila u petrovoj....

Ah ovako, došla sa svim milim mogućim nalazima i lijepo mi tim dr. Đelmiš i dr. Ivanišević rekao:

Imate mutaciju na genu PAI te ste homozigot MTHFR 677 CT

Vi nećete moći iznjeti trudnoću bez heparina jer je vaša krv pregusta... i sklona trombofiliji.

Na što sam ja rekla:'super' :/ 

Ovako... kada se zatrudni, potvrdi trudnoća, dolazi se odmah na dnevnu bolnicu vadi se krv te se određuje terapija koja se uzima tijekom cijele trudnoće...

Bez niskomolekuralnog heparina nema trudnoće do kraja....

Lilium... do neba ti hvala što si me uputila da tražim najbitnije a to je 

Mutacija PAI

----------


## ina33

Modesty, super da ste otkrili u čemu je kvaka. Držim ti palčeve za iduću trudnoću   :Love: . Lilium, ti si blago ovog foruma   :Heart:  !

----------


## Pepita

modesty_blaise   :Love:  želim ti što prije trudnoću od   :Heart:  

Uh, koliko problema može biti   :Sad:  od jednostavnih do kompliciranih i uvijek se pitam "Bože pa zašto".

----------


## mačkulina

> Modesty, super da ste otkrili u čemu je kvaka. Držim ti palčeve za iduću trudnoću  . Lilium, ti si blago ovog foruma   !


ja ti imam PAI-1 poliformizam...

tj da citiram nalaz Genotipizacija poliformizma 5G/4G u genu PAI-1 meni piše:

U uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu za PAI-1

i imam MTHFR 677CT (blaža ti je to mutacija od T) T je najopasnija

Eto, našli mi uzrok. Moja krv je pregusta i sklona trombozi i jednostavno ne hrani sitne krvne žile koje su u posteljici.
Danas mi doktor objašnjavao...svaka posteljica ima čvorića u sebi (jer kapilare pucaju svima i onim najzdravijima) ali 30% može otraniti bebu.
Kod mene je bilo na 50% tih sitnih čvorića i još pregusta krv.

Znači moja beba se nije na osnovu čega imala uopće razvijati, nije ni dobivala krvi dovoljno zato je moja posteljica bila premalena, i neishranjena.. i nezrela..

Sve to ima svoju logiku.

Liječnik koji mi je vodio trudnoću kada je vidio PHD ništa mi nije ni rekao.
To su otkrili sasvim drugi doktori

----------


## mačkulina

> modesty_blaise   želim ti što prije trudnoću od   
> 
> Uh, koliko problema može biti   od jednostavnih do kompliciranih i uvijek se pitam "Bože pa zašto".


Hvala ti Pepita od srca  :Smile:   :Love:  

da, nećeš vjerovati što sve čovjek mora proći..

Ja sam tri i pol mjeseca na bolovanju, tri ipol mjeseca ratujem sa cijelim Hrvatskim zdravstvom.

Nisu me uopće htjeli poslati na pretrage, rekli mi:'pa kaj bite vi? pa vi ste izgubili samo jednu bebu?'

Ja sma stala, tihim glasom rekla:'kaj ja trebam izgubiti 3 bebe da biste se vi meni smilovali dati uputnicu?' Slušajte, ili ćete mi dati uputnicu sad i odmah ili zovem 24 sata, Mirjanu Hrgu i Novu TV, ministarstvo...Boga mi dragog razapeti ću vas na križ... ovo će odjeknuti u javnost, ovo će biti ili moja ili vaša sramota...pa birajte..meni je svejedno, jer ja nemam što više izgubiti.

Progutala je knedlu i dala mi sve.

smatram da se nakon prvog pobačaja, smrti bebe mora reagirati... uopće ne nasijedati na priče, ah to se događa jer drugi put će biti bolje. Može biti bolje a i ne mora!

Svoju sudbinu sam uzela u svoje ruke... saznala sam što mi je, napatila se, nisma ni na moru bila...samo idem po pretragama ali sam svjesna da to nitko osim mene ne može obaviti.
Dijete se razvija u meni i samo sam ja bitna. Moja beba je umrla u 27 tjednu, znači nije greška bebe, mog muža...već je problem u meni.

zato žene.... borite se za sebe.

*Što nam Bog da da, ali borite se za ono što seže u domenu Čovjeka*

----------


## ina33

> Liječnik koji mi je vodio trudnoću kada je vidio PHD ništa mi nije ni rekao.
> To su otkrili sasvim drugi doktori


Modesty, to ti i nije tako neuobičajeno, tj. potrebni su posebni kužeri kužit takve specifične probleme, a često je i na pacijentu da to sam pročačka   :Love: . Do rješenja se često dolazi zajednički, zainteresirani liječnik + zainteresirani pacijent. Hvala Bogu da ste vi do odgovora došli, još jednom sretno želim   :Heart:  !

----------


## mačkulina

> modesty_blaise prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Liječnik koji mi je vodio trudnoću kada je vidio PHD ništa mi nije ni rekao.
> To su otkrili sasvim drugi doktori
> 
> 
> Modesty, to ti i nije tako neuobičajeno, tj. potrebni su posebni kužeri kužit takve specifične probleme, a često je i na pacijentu da to sam pročačka  . Do rješenja se često dolazi zajednički, zainteresirani liječnik + zainteresirani pacijent. Hvala Bogu da ste vi do odgovora došli, još jednom sretno želim   !


hvala ina... još ne planiram na bebu ići... trebam se psihički odmoriti. ja sam izgubila dijete prije nepuna tri mjeseca

----------


## ZO

> Modesty, super da ste otkrili u čemu je kvaka. Držim ti palčeve za iduću trudnoću  . Lilium, ti si blago ovog foruma   !


potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

modesty_blaise   :Love: 
Svima veelika   :Kiss:  zajedno smo jace!

----------


## mačkulina

imam jedno pitanje....

ako se mi žene već mučimo po ovim koagulacijskim pretragama....

da li trebaju muškarci??

Pa i oni imaju gene... isto koji mogu biti opasni.

Evo npr. moj muž je imao lihen ruben planus prije dvije godine koji se je povukao..ali to je autoimuna bolest!!

Da li treba on napraviti sve ove pretrage koje sam i ja napravila ili ne?

lilium help?

----------


## lilium

Koagulacijski parametri i plodnost muskaraca - tu stranu medalje bas nisam proucavala, kod zena s jacom sklonosti koagulaciji u trudnoci dolazi do problema na vezi majka-dijete (decidua, posteljica...) i zato su te pretrage sigurno korisne za zene, a kod muskaraca koliko vidim prica staje na kvaliteti sperme. Kada se govori o kvaliteti spolnih stanica, skoro uvijek se napominje da tijekom oplodnje kod spermija postoji i prirodna selekcija (u kojoj statisticki gledano pobjedjuju kvalitetniji), dok je jajna stanica jedna, takva kakva je. Za muskarce sam jedino pronasla da su primijetili da uzimanje preparata folne kiseline moze popraviti spermiograme - da li je netko ispitivao vezu toga i nasljednih deficita u metabolizmu folata (MTHFR mutacija - poviseni homocistein) to nisam dalje istrazivala. Ima rumora da folna kiselinina djeluje i na stanicnoj razini i moguce da koristi i za pravilnu podjelu kromosoma u spolnim stanicama (radjena su neka ispitivanja na down sindrom, no nisam pronasla da je nesto i dokazano). 
Velika   :Kiss:

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko je dugo to dugo cekanje za kariotipe oba partnera na Rebru?
> 
> 
> trebaš se prvo naručiti kod dr. begovića.
> 
> ...


Hvala svima!

Pretpostavljam da mi je onda najbolje traziti uputnicu bez datuma i javiti se Dr. Begovicu. 

Naime, MD ne zivi u Hrvatskoj i s obzirom da sve peripetije oko osiguranja i sto sve ne, cini se najjednostavnije da pretragu obavimo ovdje, tim vise sto, kako cujem, oba partnera idu na istu uputnicu (moju, jer on nase osiguranje nema). Problem je samo u tome sto u ovom trenutku nismo bas u mogucnosti odrediti hoce li on biti u Hrvatskoj krajem kolovoza ili, recimo, sredinom rujna. Nadam se da cu to nekako uspjeti organizirati.

----------


## Kaae

Zapravo, kad sam vec tu i kad gnjavim...

Doktorica opce prakse mi je rekla da mi ona tu uputnicu bas i ne bi trebala napisati (procitala sam negdje na forumu da i oni to mogu). Kome da se sada obratim? HZZO ginekologu, koji me zadnji put vidio prije 7-8 godina i nema pojma zasto bi i kako kariogram trebali raditi?

Bojim se da cu nakraju trosak morati snositi sama, jer se radi o necemu sto preporuca moj ginekolog privatne prakse (zapreka za trudnocu, barem vidljivih, nema, ali MD ima neodredjenu vrstu misicne distrofije ili miopatije).

----------


## ZO

meni je uputnice dao socijalni ginić na preporuku privatnog...ali imam super soc ginićku, pa nije bilo problema, lijepo objasni o čemu se radi i neka ti izvoli to dati, borimo se za te uputnice ko lavice   :Mad:  , kao da smo same izabrale imati ovakve probleme   :Mad:  
baš nam se ide okolo naokolo raditi tisuće pretraga.....
što se tiče dr opće prakse kod njih je situacija zaista šarolika - neki bi ti dali uputnicu bez problema, a neki nema šanse da se postaviš na trepavice, pa ne znam kako tvoj diše.......moja me uvijek slala ginićki......

----------


## lilium

Kaae,
sve uputnice za ovu temu sam uvijek dobivala od svoje hzzo ginekologice pa sto sve moze/nemoze opca praksa ne mogu komentirati. 
bez obzira na sve odi kod hzzo ginekologa s nalazom od privatnog gin.  na kojem je napisano zasto se u vasem slucaju ta pretraga preporucuje - poznavajuci situaciju u hrv. zdravstvu jedan od argumenata kod "pregovaranja" moze biti i da on na tebe u zadnjih 7-8 god. nije "utrosio" niti jednu uputnicu-recept...

na uputnici treba pisati kariogram oba partnera

----------


## Kaae

Hvala!

Vidis, vidis, ne bih se ni sjetila spomenutog argumenta. =)

----------


## andrejaaa

Počela sam malo čitati ove postove vezane za imunologiju i sve mi je to pomalo :? .
kako se vidi u mom profilu imamo idiopatsku neplodnost pa me je počelo kopkati da nije možda problem u nečem imunološkom. Pitala sam dva MPO doktora trebam li početi s tim pretragama, ali obojica su odmahnuli rukom.
Kako ste vi uopće počele i od koga ste dobili uputnice za svo to(koliko vidim) brdo pretraga jer niti moj prim ginekolog, a niti dr opće prakse mi ne bi dali te uputnice dok ih ne prepiše specijalista.
I onako po vašem mišljenju kada se treba početi raditi imunološke pretrage.

----------


## ZO

ja ti mogu preslikati svoju situaciju....imala sam 2 spontana i jednu vanmaterničnu trudnoću, te još jedan spontani za koji nije potvrđeno jel uopće bila trudnoća....kupus....nakon svega toga sam poslana na neke imuno pretrage....puno ti zavisi o tome kod kojeg si doktora, neki o tome ni ne razmišljaju, a ne da bi te poslali na takve pretrage...imunologija ti je začarani krug kojim se bavi jako malo doktora....

----------


## ZO

s ozirom na ovo što vidim u tom profilu mislim da bi trebalo dosta inzistiranja da bi te netko poslao na imuno pretrage o kojima se ovdje priča......ne znam....ako si proučila ove topice o imunologiji mislim da ti je sve jasno....

----------


## andrejaaa

Hvala Zo   :Kiss:  svjesna sam da me nitko na osnovu ovoga što sam prošla ne bi poslao na imuno pretrage, ali meni ne da vrag mira pa kopam   :Grin:

----------


## ZO

pa normalno da kopaš...i da želiš znati zašto nije uspjelo....
sretno draga   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> I onako po vašem mišljenju kada se treba početi raditi imunološke pretrage.


Andrejaa, mene šalju sad nakon drugog spontanog na sve imunološke pretrage, neke imam otprije (aCl, ANA...), rađene ne zbog gin. problema, nego pošemerenog imuniteta u jednom trenutku. Hvala Bogu, sad će me hospitalizirati na dan-dva i odmag obaviti sve, tako su mi rekli na kontroli nakon kiretaže u Petrovoj, jer je kao hrpa toga i dugo se čekaju nalazi. Možda bi trebala inzistirati. Uzastopni pobačaji ili nezatrudnjivanje (ako je fizički sve o.k.) jesu razlog za te pretrage.
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

vikki super ako će ti to sve napraviti, a još ćeš biti i u bolnici...ali nije mi jasno...npr. za kariograme se treba naručiti, HLA tipizacija isto....           " koagulacijske " pretrage i ine ti samo izvade 15 epruveta krvi i čekaj rezultate....?
što će ti sve kontrolirati?

----------


## Kaae

Bojim se i ja da meni nitko nece napisati uputnicu za kariogram jer osim MD-ove neodredjene misicne distrofije nemamo drugih (vidljivih) razloga ni za koji test. Do sada mi je jedino moj privatni ginekolog rekao da napravimo kariogram ako se bas toliko bojimo. Svi ostali govore da smo, doslovno, blesavi sto nas je strah.

A kako me ne bi bilo strah, kad velika vecina misicnih distrofija i slicnih poremecaja zavrsava smrcu vec u ranom, ranom djetinjstvu? =/

----------


## vikki

> vikki super ako će ti to sve napraviti, a još ćeš biti i u bolnici...ali nije mi jasno...npr. za kariograme se treba naručiti, HLA tipizacija isto....           " koagulacijske " pretrage i ine ti samo izvade 15 epruveta krvi i čekaj rezultate....?
> što će ti sve kontrolirati?


Nemam pojma, ZO, mislim da su najprije na redu testovi trombofilije, to obavezno, za ostalo mi nisu rekli, dobila sam broj tel. koji ću nazvati prvi dan ciklusa da se dogovorim kad će me primiti, dr. se valjda smilovao kad je vidio sve papire i godine. U slučaju trudnoće, u bolnicu od prvog dana. Neki kažu da je antifosfolipidni (zbog povišenog kardiolipina), to su mi i napisali na otpusnom pismu nakon kiretaže, ali se dr. Z. u Petrovoj ne slaže s tim - misli da nije APS dok nije povišen i LAC. Što ćeš, koliko doktora, toliko dijagnoza i prognoza.
Ja nekako mislim da kariotipi i nisu nužni, jer je stvar u meni, imam imunoloških problema neovisno o zatrudnjivanju (na lupus su sumnjali, ali kao ipak nije). Ne znam što bih rekla, nisam optimistična.   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

vikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Pepita   :Love:

----------


## lilium

vikki,
Najbitnije je sada da se sve pretrage obave cisto da se provjeri ono sto danasnja medicina zna kontrolirati! I ja se slazem s misljenjem da APS nije morao biti uzrok pobacaja pa mogla je biti i slucajna kromosomska greska (ona je ipak uzrocnik najveceg postotka ranih pobacaja), no kao amater ipak cu se usuditi primijetiti da sam na dosta mijesta citala stav svjetski priznatih autoriteta za habitualne pobacaje da za diagnosticirati APS treba biti u par navrata dokazano poviseni ACL i/ili LAC - nije nuzno da oba moraju biti povisena istovremeno, takodjer kolicina tih antitijela u krvi varira kroz vrijeme, npr. kod dijela zena LAC skace tek u trudnoci (postoje tu jos i druga antitijela za koje jos traze korelacije). 
Treba tu upornosti i strpljenja, kako doktori kazu u takvim situacijama uz nesto medicinske pomoci i srece imamo velike sanse za uspjesnu trudnocu   :Love:  

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Da, znam, lilium, aCl je povišen stalno - nekad umjereno pozitivan, nekad jako pozitivan, LAC uvijek negativan, no svi u obitelji s očeve strane umrli su od moždanoga ili srčanog, dakle, problemi s krvožilnim sustavom. I ja, unatoč svojih jedva 50 kila i zdravoj nemasnoj prehrani već godinama imam i visok kolesterol i česte glavobolje zbog loše cirkulacije tako da mi se nekako čini da "u tom grmu leži zec" (ne mislim kolesterol sam po sebi, već jednostavno genetska sklonost problemima s cirkulacijom, otac mi je zadnjih 20-ak godina na andolu zbog prevencije od moždanog). 
MM je imao sestru s blagim Downom (umrla je u 40-oj), ali on sam ima dvoje zdrave djece iz prvog braka. Ma sve je to lov u mutnom, bojim se. Vidjet ćemo što će pretrage pokazati, uostalom objavit ću vam što su sve uopće radili.
 :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Andrejaaa ja sam uspjela dobiti jer sam imala puno pokušaja, ET i 1 spontani i jednostavno nakon toliko pokušaja definitivno mi je trebalo provjeriti neke stvari. Nađena povišela ACL, homocistein i još neke kombinacije.

----------


## andrejaaa

Ma mene to sve skupa malo ljuti. Moraš proći sito i rešeto da bi se netko sjetio slati nas na daljnje pretrage, a pogotovo kod idopatskih neplodnosti to bi ( po mom mišljenju) trebalo dati parovima da provjere....ali uvijek su valjda u pitanju novci.

----------


## Zvijezda

Drage moje,

prvi put sam na rodinom forumu i sve vas pozdravljam!
Ja sam u 9. tjednu trudnoće imala kiretažu ( 1.spontani, missed abortion).
Iako je prvi nekako sam uspjela isposlovati da mi naprave kariogram ploda iako se to tek radi nakon najmanje 2 spontana .
 Nekako sam se nadala da je to sve bila slučajnost, da mi možda nedostaje nekog hormona trudnoće, vitamina ovih i onih, da je možda stres il neke sitnice... kad ono ustanovljena monosomija 45x ( Turnerov sindrom) - moja ginekologinja se ograđuje tvrdeći da nije genetičarka i da ću više znati tek kad i mm i i ja napravimo karogramne, ali nije mi  uopće ništa kazala kolika je  ( barem statistički) opasnost da se to ponovi niti da li je ćešće nosilac genske greške muškarac ili žena. Imam 31 god. i jako sam još uvijek tužna jer sam se radovala toj bebi, a sad još moram biti u strahu i kad opet budem trudna. Zna li tko štogod o ovome? Navodno se relativno često ( u čak 1/3 slučajeva) kod pobačenog ploda ustanovi upravo ta monosomija 45x.

----------


## lilium

Zvijezda,
zao mi je za tvoj gubitak! Kada se gledaju analize uzroka svih ranih pobacaja kromosomski uzrok je u u 50 - 60% slucajeva i to su najcesce slucajne kromosomske greske koje se dese jednom i doktori kazu da je mala sansa da ce se ponoviti (populacija iznad 35 odnosno 40 ima nesto povisenu statisticku vjerojatnost). U te kromosomske greske se ubrajaju i bligted ovum i monosomije i trisomije...   

Dobro je napraviti kariogram oba partnera cisto da se i to provjeri, no genetske greske kod roditelja se pronalaze u malom broju, koliko se sjecam to je 1-2% populacije.

Da li je kod ovakvih slucajeva uzrocnik sa zenske ili muske strane tesko je kategoricki tvrditi, preporuka je hraniti se sto zdravije, izbaciti pusenje i alkohol, po potrebi dodati vitamine i minerale; tu se posebno preporucuju oni s antioksidativnim svojstvima kao sto su C,E, selen, cink, folna kiselina (po nekim ispitivanjima dobra je i za muskarce i zene), te bioastin za muskarce. Imas na forumu dosta takvih tema.

----------


## andrejaaa

Molim vas ako mi netko zna malo razjasniti
nalaz koaguligrama koji mi je u granicama normalnih vrijednosti s tim da mi je APTV na donjoj granici, a trombinsko vrijeme i Omjer trombinskog vremena malo premašuje gornju granicu.
Ovaj nalaz sam nedavno iskopala iz svog arhiva nalaza, a radila sam ga u svrhu predoperacijskih pretraga i tada mi ga nitko nije detaljnije pogledao.
sad (iako vidim da je u granicama normale) kopka me znači li išta ovo što je na granicama?

----------


## lilium

andrejaaa
Dok ne pitas dr. pronasla sam slijedece:

- Aktivirano parcijalno tromboplastinsko vrijeme je globalni koagulacijski  test za procjenu unutarnjega i zajednickog puta zgrusavanja. Svi spominju  produzeno vrijeme koje ukazuje na urodeni ili steceni manjak svih cimbenika  zgrusavanja (osim cimbenika zgrusavanja VII i XIII) ili kada su prisutni inhibitori (tipa heparin, lupus antikoagulant, a po nekima i  antikardiolipinska tijela). Za smanjenu vrijednost sam jedino nasla da se moze desiti kada je koagulacijski faktor VIII povisen, sto se moze desiti  kod akutne traume ili upalnog procesa i sto je obicno privremena pojava.
- Trombinsko vrijeme mjeri vrijeme zgrusavanja u zadnjem koraku koagulacijske kaskade kada dolazi do konverzije fibrinogena u fibrin sa trombinom. Produzeno trombinsko  vrijeme nalazi se u plazmi pacijenata s poremecajem polimerizacije fibrina kao i kod lijecenja visokomolekularnim heparinom, po izvorima koje sam nasla povecano vrijeme ne ukazuje na prisutnost lupus antikoagulanta - neki cak kazu da se pretraga i koristi da bi se prvo iskljucilo prisustnost heparina prije testa za LAC.

Slozena je ta koagulacija, koliko sam to amaterski shvatila to sto je kod tebe APTV na donjoj granici i TV malo iznad gornje ne bi trebalo ukazivati na neke poremecaje.  :Heart:

----------


## andrejaaa

lilium hvala   :Kiss:  
Evo dobila sam i odgovor doktora koji potvrđuje ovo što si napisala.

----------


## Kaae

Zna li netko na koji broj bih se trebala javiti vezano uz dogovor za kariogram na Rebru?

Broj centrale KBC Rebro - 2388 888 - nitko se nikad ne javlja
Broj Zavoda za genetiku i bolesti metabolizma gdje radi Dr. Begovic za kojeg sam takodjer ovdje cula - 2338 318 - javlja se telefonska sekretarica (i govori kako sam dobila broj koji uopce nisam nazvala)
Pokusala sam zvati i brojeve citogenetskog laboratorija koji je u sklopu klinike (2388 540, 2388 541) ali i tamo - nista

Mala napomena - broj sestre Ljerke koji sam dobila na forumu - 2367 224 - nema veze s ovakvim pretragama, vec je rijec o klinici za Otorinolaringologiju. Ljubazna gospodja, koja nije Ljerka, uputila me da zovem na 2367 252, iako nema ni ideje sto je kariogram i gdje bih ga mogla napraviti.

Na tom 2367 252 ljubazna gospodja kaze da zna da se kariogram radi na Rebru, u bijeloj novoj poliklinici, na nekom katu. Upucuje me doktorici Muzinic. Koju telefonski mogu dobiti jedino ako nazovem centralu, jer ona ne zna broj. A na centrali se nitko ne javlja. Google kaze da je doktorica Mužinić na Rebru - psihijatar. =/

Relativno hitno bi mi trebala informacija o eventualnim slobodnim terminima jer napokon znam kad MD dolazi u Hrvatsku i koliko ostaje pa bismo zeljeli obaviti kariogram...

----------


## Kaae

Ipak se netko javio, iz mozda 30-40 pokusaja. Ispada da narucuje gospodja na centrali (zbunjujuce). Dali su mi termin za pocetak rujna.

Dakle, ako nekome treba, moze se nazvati direktno na 2388 888. Barem onda kad dizu slusalicu!

----------


## skandy

za kariogram na Rebru naručuje se na broj 01/2367 230.

----------


## Kaae

Hvala!

No.. pretpostavljam da mi ovo sad vrijedi, sto me gospodja na tom broju centrale narucila? Pitala je za sve podatke, ime, prezime, broj mobitela, vrstu uputnice, itd?

Jedino sto mi je stvarno bilo cudno da, eto, narucuju na centrali.

----------


## Kaae

Pitala sam i na Pravnim savjetima, ali bojim se da nitko ne zna. S obzirom da vas je ovdje puno bilo na kariogramu, pretpostavljam da bi netko mogao imati informaciju koja mi je potrebna.

Za pregled, odnosno pretrage, trebala bih imati uputnicu na moje ime, ali za oba partnera. Imam i dodatno osiguranje.

MD je stranac i nema apsolutno nikakvo osiguranje u RH. Moze li svejedno biti na mojoj uputnici? 

Pretpostavljam da moje osiguranje pokriva sve troskove, ali opet - nisam sigurna. Bojim se da me ne zatekne nemogucnost obavljanja pregleda ili 
neki veliki racun...

----------


## jo1974

ja sam bila na kariogram na rebru tebi uputnicu izdaje tvoj ginekolog a za supruga njegova dr. opče prakse e pa se ti raspitaj pošto ti je TM stranac kako da dođeš do uputnice jer koliko znam pretrage su skupe,za naručivanje i ja kada sam nazvala i naručivala se isto je tako bilo nebrini naručena si samo riješi to sa uputnicom i sve okej   :Love:

----------


## Kaae

Bas to i pokusavam saznati - znam da postoji mogucnost izdavanja samo jedne uputnice (sto su kod mene i spominjali, ali bez znanja o tome da je MD stranac - nisam im stigla niti objasniti, s obzirom na cijelu strku oko njihovog godisnjeg), ali jednostavno ne znam je li bitno tko je ta druga osoba na uputnici ili moje osiguranje pokriva troskove svega sto na njoj pise i - gotovo.

Molim ako netko zna da mi objasni.

----------


## ZO

ako sve ide na tvoju uputnicu ( a koliko se sjećam  ide ), pa tko će onda uopće provjeravat podatke o tvom mužu....na mojoj je uputnici pisalo kariogram oba patrnera ( tako nešto ), na uputnici nije pisalo njegovo ime nego moje....nitko nije provjeravao ništa u vezi muža...pa nisu znali ni kako se zove ( mislim što se tiče uputnice i HZZO - a )  :/

----------


## Kaae

> ako sve ide na tvoju uputnicu ( a koliko se sjećam  ide ), pa tko će onda uopće provjeravat podatke o tvom mužu....na mojoj je uputnici pisalo kariogram oba patrnera ( tako nešto ), na uputnici nije pisalo njegovo ime nego moje....nitko nije provjeravao ništa u vezi muža...pa nisu znali ni kako se zove ( mislim što se tiče uputnice i HZZO - a )  :/


Da, trebalo bi ici na moju. 

To sam si i ja mislila, na mojoj uputnici je moje ime i trbealo bi pisati upravo to - kariogram oba partnera (uputnicu cu tek dobiti pocetkom rujna, a ovo mi je preko telefona uspjela reci med. sestra mog HZZO ginekologa prije nego su otrcali na godisnji), tako da nitko ne bi trebao brinuti tko je partner, kako se zove ili kakvo mu je osiguranje...

Sve u svemu, hvala na informacijama.

----------


## lilium

i ja sam "castila" muza sa svojim osiguranjem ... na uputnici je pisalo kariogram oba partnera, koliko se MM sjeca samo je dao osobnu cisto da dobro napisu ime i prezime i nista drugo ih nije zanimalo.

----------


## vikki

Pitanje za upućene (lilium   :Wink:  ): nakon prvog pozitivnog nalaza aCl-IgM imala sam lprsc. operaciju endometrioze i mislila kako će se nalaz možda popraviti nakon uklonjene ciste. Kako nisam imala uputnicu za Rebro jer sam bila naručena tek za dva mjeseca, a vidjela sam da Breyer radi pretragu IgM, otišla sam k njima (ne znajući da idem napraviti sasvim krivu pretragu) i dobila pozitivan nalaz na imunoglobulin M (ref. vrijednosti 0-2,5 nekih jedinica, a moj nalaz je bio 5,2, dakle duplo viši).
E sad, tek poslije mi je dr. Duić skrenuo pozornost na to da to nije specifični imunoglobulin aCl-IgM, nego ukupni. Nitko mi dosad nije rekao što znači kad je povišen taj ukupni imunoglobulin M.  :?

----------


## lilium

vikki,
Koliko ja to shvacam iz raznoraznih izvora IgM (imunoglobulini izotopa M) su nasa "prva linija obrane" i mogu biti poviseni zbog raznoraznih "napadaca" na nas imuni sustav sto ukljucuje i raznorazne infekcije, upalna stasnja u organizmu ili autoimune bolesti (kada greskom nadapadaju vlastiti organizam) .... kada su ovako ukupni nemoguce je precizno imenovati "napadaca" (na Breyerovim stranicama npr. kazu: "Povišene koncentracije imunoglobulina u krvi nastaju kod oboljenja jetre (heptatitis, ciroza), akutne i kronične infekcije, autoimune bolesti, kod plazmocitoma, Waldenströmovoj makroglobulinemiji te bolesti teških lanaca"...)  znaci bitni su simptomi i raznorazne druge pretrage da bi se tocno utvrdio uzrok, kao sto je  acl-IgM koji onda specificno gleda samo IgM za antikardiolipinska antitijela (a npr. kod TORCH-a se isto tako gledaju specificni IgM i IgG za pojedine bakterije i viruse - poviseni IgM onda uglavnom znaci da je infekcija "svjeza" a IgG da je bila u proslosti)
 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

txs, lilium, on je povišen već kroz nekoliko mjeseci, dakle zaključujem da je neka konstatna upala ili??? Zapravo bih trebala dobrom imunologu koji mi neće na prvi pogled reći: nije vama ništa, a čini mi se da privatnih nema ili se varam  :? 
Sad čekam rezultate prekoncepcijske iz Petrove (za koji dan), uzdam se malo u dr. Škrablin da će smisliti strategiju za iduću trudnoću (bude li je)...
 :Love:

----------


## lilium

Hm, mozda je neka kronicna upala,  i ja mislim da bi bilo najbolje sa svim papirima otici do imunologa, mozda ti ginekolozi mogu preporuciti nekog s kim imaju dobru suradnju.
Sretno   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## rikikiki

Napokon mi je stigao i nalaz PAI koji je 4,4 a ref. je do 3,5. Protein S je u redu.
Znači PAI je povišen kako sam i očekivala obzirom imam mutaciju tj. gen je 4G/4G.
Ne znam samo da li to povišenje utječe i na moje opće zdravlje nevezano za ove aktualne probleme u vezi neplodnosti  :?

----------


## lilium

rikikiki,
najbolje odi do hematologa; visok PAI-1 npr. moze biti povezan s venskom trombozom i drugim promjenama u krvožilnom sustavu, to je dobo na vrijeme poceti pratiti.

----------


## rikikiki

Hvala. lilium!
Imam i osteopeniu i namjeravam nakon što uspijem (ili odustanem) u borbi za bebu, pozabaviti se i sa svojim zdravljem. Jednostavno nemam vremena za tolike posjete liječnicima uz postupke, pogotovo jer sam svaki mjesec u nekakvom postupku. Ali hematologa ću ipak posjetiti uskoro!   :Kiss:

----------


## zisu

Molim malo za pomoć. Nakon 2. spontanog dala sam si truda i obavila neke pretrage. Tek nedavno sam dobila nalaze s Rebra nakon vise od mjesec i pol i upornog zivkanja. I sad većina nalaza je ok osim ACE 69 ref.vrijed. 8-52 
(ovdje su mi trebali odrediti polimorfizam ali su greskom odredili samo vrijednosti) - kako je povišen, na temelju njega mi je doc napisala da ce od pozitivne bete uslijediti antikoag.terapija heparinom.

PAI-1 kaze u uzorku je dokazan genotip 5G/4G - HETEROZIGOT
NK stanice 33% normala 10-31.
Ova 2 nalaza sam dobila tek pred par dana tako da jos nisam bila kod doc. Sta mislite dali takve vrijednosti utjecu na pobačaje i dali radi povisenih NK stanica u ovom postupku nije doslo do implantacije, prokrvarila sam nakon samo 9 dana od ET - vraćene 2 odlicne blastice. Inace imam dosta duge cikluse punkcija mi je u oba prijasnja postupka bila 18 dc i doslo je do trudnoce ali se nazalost nije uspjela odrzat, dok mi je u ovom ciklusu sve se dosta ubrzalo punkcija 14 dc. 
Da i sad vidim da mi nisu poslali nalaz za antitireoidna antitijela  :Evil or Very Mad:  i sad opet moram zivkat.

----------


## lilium

Za poviseni PAI-1 i ACE u kombinaciji kazu da mogu uticati od same implantacije. Ti to nemas (ti si heterozigot 4G/5G) , no koliko sam naucila PAI-1 4G/4G je najjače korelirana s krvožilnim problemima, dobro je to prodiskutirati i s hematologom.

Sto se NK stanica tice, s njima se bas ne bavim, znam da ih neke zene imaju povisene a nemaju nikakve probleme ( a bome i obrnuto).

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## lila_mk

drage moje evo sta sam ja uradila od pretrage ( samo je to imalo kod nas) navedicu moje rezultate,pa moze da mi gi neko protumaci. 

 BR. TROMBOCITE...........................353 
 LUPUSANTIKOAGULANT..................35 sek 
 protrombinsko vreme.....................13 sek
 KAOLIN CEFALINSKO VREME..........32 sek
 TROMBINSKO VREME.....................11 sek
 ANTRITROMBIN III ........................74  %
 PROTEIN C.....................................117 %
 PROTEIN S.....................................102 %
 AFA...............................................  10
 D-DIMERI.......................................139 ng/ml

 na kraj pise nalaz uredan. Moz si misliti ja sam ovo skinula s ovog foruma i otisla kod doktoricu i reko ispitajte mi sve ovo a ona jadna nikad cula da sve ove testove postoje.pa sta ceti ovo, pa zasto pa nije dosao do sad ni jedan pacijent da ovo uradimo, pa nemozemo to da upisemo u komjuter......

 :Evil or Very Mad:   svasta a ja jadna zelim bebu pa radim sve sto procitam. onda kad smo se dogovorile da JA PLACAM , TI RADI STO TI JE DUZNOST   :Laughing:    uzeli su mi 8 epruvetki krv ( o sad sam postala i krvodaritelj ......, zezam se s snjom) i tako to je to ako moze neko nek mi kaze sto jos treba da uradim od te imunoloske testove , sto je najbitnije, posto kad sam ja otisla s celu listu ispitivanja sto sam provita tu.... oni se uhvate za glavu

----------


## lila_mk

e da ......  kako da im kazem NK - STANICE ? kako se drugcije zovu ja trazila da mi to ispitaju a oni nikad culi za to

----------


## lilium

lila_mk
da li ti na nalazu pisu i referentne vrijednosti? (one se mogu razlikovati od laba do laba)
u vezi NK stanica: 
kod nas se radi pretraga na: aktivnost NK stanica u perifernoj krvi (Natural Killer cell activity in peripheral blood)

----------


## bebomanka

> lila_mk 
> da li ti na nalazu pisu i referentne vrijednosti? (one se mogu razlikovati od laba do laba) 
> u vezi NK stanica: 
> kod nas se radi pretraga na: aktivnost NK stanica u perifernoj krvi (Natural Killer cell activity in peripheral blood)


Ili...ovdje u Austriji za njih jos imaju sifru CD56..ne znam vrijedi li to i kod nas..




> vikki, 
> Koliko ja to shvacam iz raznoraznih izvora IgM (imunoglobulini izotopa M) su nasa "prva linija obrane" i mogu biti poviseni zbog raznoraznih "napadaca" na nas imuni sustav sto ukljucuje i raznorazne infekcije, upalna stasnja u organizmu ili autoimune bolesti (kada greskom nadapadaju vlastiti organizam) .... kada su ovako ukupni nemoguce je precizno imenovati "napadaca" (na Breyerovim stranicama npr. kazu: "Povišene koncentracije imunoglobulina u krvi nastaju kod oboljenja jetre (heptatitis, ciroza), akutne i kronične infekcije, autoimune bolesti, kod plazmocitoma, Waldenströmovoj makroglobulinemiji te bolesti teških lanaca"...) znaci bitni su simptomi i raznorazne druge pretrage da bi se tocno utvrdio uzrok, kao sto je acl-IgM koji onda specificno gleda samo IgM za antikardiolipinska antitijela (a npr. kod TORCH-a se isto tako gledaju specificni IgM i IgG za pojedine bakterije i viruse - poviseni IgM onda uglavnom znaci da je infekcija "svjeza" a IgG da je bila u proslosti)


Ako se ne varam,vikki..ti si pisala da si imala endometriozu-cistu koja je odklonjena...sto ne znaci da endometrioza kao kronicna upala jos uvijek ne djeluje u organizmu....

SRETNO cure!!!!   :Love:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lila_mk

hvala cure probacu , ( kad im kazem na engleskom mozda ce i da razume   :Laughing:   ..........)

----------


## vikki

> Ako se ne varam,vikki..ti si pisala da si imala endometriozu-cistu koja je odklonjena...sto ne znaci da endometrioza kao kronicna upala jos uvijek ne djeluje u organizmu....


Tako nekako sam i ja mislila, ako je bolest kronična, i još je smatraju autoimunom, stalno ću imati povišene razine antitijela... No, ja bih tako voljela da mi tkogod od doktora kod kojih idem to objasni/potvrdi, ali svi sliježu ramenima. Na otpusnom mi napišu da je uzrok pobačaja APS, na kontroli drugi dr. kaže da to nije APS sa sigurnošću, nego tek graničan slučaj (budući da je LAC negativan), a treći da povišen aCl nema veze ni sa čim   :Mad:

----------


## lilium

vikki   :Love:  
ovo podrucje je vjecno žongliranje s vjerojatnoscu i statistikama,  ponekad mi se cini da pokusavamo rijesiti m jednandzbi s n nepoznanica gdje je n puno veci od m i bome nije sve tu linerano... na "ulazu" bi trebalo pisati Oboruzajte se maksimalnim strpljenjem i upornoscu vi koji ovdje ulazite...

----------


## vikki

Točno. Ja sam malo oguglala već, nekom inercijom sve to radim, ne nadajući se da će mi netko podastrijeti konačan odgovor.
Koje sve pretrage zapravo ulaze u testove trombofilije? Proteini C i S i još???

----------


## lilium

Za ove nase probleme s habitualnim pobacajima znaju dati: mali koagulogram (PV, APTV), Antithrombin III, protein C, protein S,  Factor V Leiden mutacija(R506Q), Prothrombin II mutacija (G20210A),  MTHFR C677T mutacija, razina homocisteina; a u novije vrijeme dio cura radi i PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam i ACE I/D polimorfizam  (ova 2 zadnja faktora izgleda da ometaju i implantaciju; postoji i pretraga razina PAI-1, razina ACE no oni daju trenutnu razinu a ne i genetske skolnosti, mislim da je bolje prvo saznati genetiku), Petrova opet radi i tromboelastografiju (analiza ponasanja pune krvi a ne pojedinog faktora)

Postoji tu jos puno pretraga koje odredjuju razine pojedinih koagulacijskih faktora, neki od tih faktora razrjedjuju, drugi zgusnjavaju (a i u trudnoci se slika mijenja) .... evo slikovito:
http://www.erpocketbooks.com/teachin...ation-cascade/  (ova shema ne ostavlja dobar umjetnicki dojam, no mom tehnickom umu je najpreglednija i vidi se sto zgusnjava, sto razrjedjuje i koji su efekti lijekova)
http://www.sapphirebioscience.com/im...ade_detail.jpg

----------


## vikki

Txs   :Heart:   Vidim da još moram puno učiti.
 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Kad smo kod ucenja, ovo je dobro slozeno:
http://www.setma.com/article.cfm?ID=330
zapravo citava ta serija clanaka je interesantna.

----------


## bebomanka

Evo i mene opet k vama..
Kao sto ste mozda vidjele na temi koju sam otvorila sto se tice Fragmina,muce me nedoumice sto dalje...
Imunoloski nalaz je navodno ok.(vadila ga neposredno prije trudnoce)ali se bojim prestati sa fragminom jer sam ipak jedino sa njim uspjela ostati T.a i moj tata je imao trombozu-dijabeticar pa i po tome imam nasljednu sklonost trombofiliji.

Evo nalaza pa ako koja od vas ima komentar, bila bi zahvalna!  

-------------------------------
Na kraju svega pise da nemam genetskog defekta za faktor V i II (Leiden Mutation und Prothrombin Polymorphismus G20210A) 

Nalaz: 
Krvna slika: 

Eritrociti-broj 4.0 T/L.(4.1-5.1) 
Hemoglobin: 11.3 g/dl (12.0-16.0) 
Hematokrit: 34.1 (36-4 
MCV: 84.4 fl (80-96) 
MCH: 28.0 pg (28.0-33.0) 
MCHC: 33.1 g/dl (33.0-36.0) 
Leukociti: 6.96 G/L. (3.50-9.80) 
Trombociti: 252 G/L (140-400) 
__________________________________________________  ___________ 

Koagulacija: 

PZ:114% (70-130) 
PTT:27 sekundi (26-40) 
Fibrinogen:447 mg/dl (150-450) 
AT-III: 89% (80-120) 
D-Dimer: 0.21 mg/ I FEU (<0.50) 
ProC-GLOBAL: 0.91 Ratio (>0.80) 
APC-Resistenz: 0,91 Ratio (>0.70) 
Protein C: 135% (70-140) 
Protein S: 86% (58-128) 
freies Protein S: 109% (58-130) 
Faktor VIII: 134.9% (50.0-149.0) 
Lupus Antikoagulans 1: 36.99 sekundi (34-44) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgG: <10 Units/ml (<10) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgM: <7 Units/ml (<7) 
Homocystein: 5.32 µmol/l (6.00-12.00) 

Dijagnoza:Leichte normocytäre normochrome Anämie 
Polyvalente Allergie

----------


## lilium

bebomanka,
dok ne dobijes misljenja doktora, sto se tice koagulacije od stvari koje ti do sada nisu provjerili - mozda ne bi bilo zgorega provjeriti PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam - on moze ukazati na genetske sklonosti trombofiliji (samu razinu PAI-1 sada nema smisla provjeravati jer si na heparinu a i trudnoca ga moze modificirati), koliko vidim od ovih gornjih pretraga nisi radila ni ACE I/D polimorfizam (njega u kombinacij s PAI-1 znaju optuziti da ometa implantaciju, no ne znam da li imaju dokaza da smeta i trudnoci)

takodjer vidi sa doktoricom da ti redvno provjeravaju "gustocu" krvi i vremena zgrusavanja (PT, PTT) s obzirom da si na terapiji (znam da pacijeti na marivarinu redovno moraju provjeravati stanje razrijedjenosti)

i dobro je piti folnu, b12 i b6 (za odrzavati homocistein niskim,  protiv eventualne anemije i za bolje stanje zila)

 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

*lilium* folnu,B6 i B12 uzimam dovoljno a trombocite mi ginicka provjerava svaka 4 tjedna. Sutra cu dobiti zadnji nalaz..
Do sada je navodno uvijek bilo ok.
Ove ostale vrijednosti cu svakako pokusat izvaditi...hvala ti,srce si!!   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Odgooglah na brzinu i za ACE I/D,  izgleda da i tu postoji korelacija: "Low-Molecular-Weight Heparin Lowers the Recurrence Rate of Preeclampsia and Restores the Physiological Vascular Changes in Angiotensin-Converting Enzyme DD Women"  

Clanak: http://hyper.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/full/45/1/86

----------


## bebomanka

*lilium* vrlo zanimljiv clanak   :Kiss:  
Spremila sam ga pa cu jos prostudirati detaljnije sa MM jer neke stvari bas i ne mogu 100% povezati koliko mi fali znanje engleskog od kada sam na njemackom govornom podrucju..  :Sad:  
 :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Lilium, da li se  ACE I/D polimorfizam radi u HR?

----------


## nabla

Lilium, da li se  ACE I/D polimorfizam radi u HR?

----------


## lilium

bebomanka   :Love:  sve to primi informativno

nabla, 
koliko sam istrazila ACE mutacije (mutacije u genu angiotenzin-konvertirajuceg enzima) se rade u Zagrebu na Rebru, u Vinogradskoj, sjecam se da je i jedna cura iz Splita to radila da li u Splitu ili Zg e to ne znam.
 :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Da li znas mozda da li se zakazuje za pretrage ili moze da se nenajavljeno bane i plati. Razmisljala sam da skocim do Zgb i proverim ujedno i PAI. Rikikiki mi je rekla da je PAI negde oko 200 i kusur EUR-a. Pretpostavljam da i ova analiza slicno kosta?

----------


## vikki

U principu se na Rebru unatrag par mjeseci naručuje. Mislim da može bez uputnice, na plaćanje (postoji cjenik na netu, čini mi se), ali ne znam može li se banuti ili samo uz prethodno naručivanje.
 :Smile:

----------


## nabla

Thx, Lilium i Vikki   :Smile:  
Probacu ih nazvati, nisam znala da imaju sajt!

Divne ste   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Nabla,
Najbolje ih nazovi i sve provjeri:

Na Rebru, od kad su uveli narucivanja zna se dosta cekati, u veljaci se ovako narucivalo: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=1487101
nadam se da nisu nesto promijenili, evo broj centrale za svaki slucaj: 01/2388-888

U Vinogradskoj se, koliko znam, moglo banuti, no isto, bolje provjeriti:
Klinicki zavod za kemiju: telefon:  37 68 280, 37 87 185
http://kbsm.netfirms.com/Zavodi/04Kem/04Kem.html
centrala bolnice: 01 37 87 111 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## nabla

Sta reci...srce si   :Heart:

----------


## Kaae

Opet ja s mojim kariogram-problemima... uhhh.

Dakle, imam zakazan termin na Rebru pocetkom devetog mjeseca. Naravno,  problem je sad u - uputnici. Naime, doktorica opce prakse (pitala sam je onako usput jer sam se nasla kod nje iz sasvim drugog razloga) tvrdi da uputnicu za kariogram treba napisati moj socijalni ginekolog. 

S obzirom da se isti nalazi u istoj zgradi, odsetala sam i do njega. Dragi gospodin me onako blesavo pogledao i rekao da u svojih 10 godina prakse u Hrvatskoj nije napisao niti jednu jedinu uputnicu za kariogram i da nece ni meni. Dobro, pitam, tko ce onda? Citiram: _"Da je rijec o fetusu, pisao bih ja. S obzirom da niste trudni, to nije moj problem, niti problem ginekologije._ 

Dobro, pitam, a ciji je onda problem, odnosno tko ce me poslati na pretragu? Kaze on da ne zna - valjda doktorica opce prakse. Moje uporno objasnjavanje da moja doktorica opce prakse ima puno manje veze s porodnistvom, planiranjem obitelji i bilo cime nije urodilo plodom. Dobro da me nije izbacio iz ordinacije. 

Vratila sam se doktorici opce prakse koja, opet, ponavlja da bi on to trebao napisati (savjetuju mi da nazovem Rebro i pitam ciju uputnicu trebam donijeti - za sad samo znam, a potvrdili su mi i na Rebru, da je u redu da bude samo na moje ime i da njoj pise 'za oba partnera'). Ako bas nikako nece ici, onda, kaze opca praksa, bi trebala otici mom privatnom ginekologu da napise par rijeci pa da ona pokusa pravdati izdavanje uputnice za nesto sto uopce nije u njezinoj nadleznosti.

Nisam ni u kakvom postupku potmognute oplodnje, niti imam bilo kakvih drugih, barem zasad otkrivenih problema s zacecem, ali MD ima kongenitalnu neuromuskularnu atrofiju i/ili misicnu distrofiju i - nije nam svejedno. Zeljeli bismo barem donekle znati u sto se, eventualno, upustamo. Moj privatni ginekolog predlozio je kariogram.

Zna li netko, sto mi je sad ciniti? Kome se trebam obratiti? Ako nije socijalni ginekolog zaduzen za probleme vezane uz reprodukciju, tko je? Nije valjda zubar.... =/

Pregled na Rebru zakazan je za 08.09. i jako mi je vazno da ovo do na vrijeme rijesim.. MD ostaje u Hrvatskoj opet samo mjesec dana.

Hvala!

----------


## uporna

*Kaae*, u Hrvatskoj u pravillu se uputnica daje nakon 3 spontana i teško ju je dobiti ovako (žalosna istina). Obzirom na dijagnozu supruga mislim da bi prema preporuci privatnog ginekologa (napismenoj) trebalo probati kod doktora opće prakse tvog supruga i na njoj napisati oba partnera jer ipak postoji opravdana sumnja zbog njegove dijagnoze.
Da te upozorim ako nemaš dopunsko osiguranje jako je velika participacija.
Meni je moj socijalni gin. napisao uputnicu tek kada sam mu donjela napisano od dr. Duića iz Merkura popis kilometarski, a prije toga mi je rekao kad budem imala 3 spontana a tada mi je dugogodišnji problem bio uopće i ostati trudna. Ta je pretraga strahovito skupa pa se zato doktori loptaju međusobno tko će ti napisati.
U svakom slučaju sretno.

----------


## Kaae

Hvala, uporna!

Rekla mi je doktorica opce prakse da je skupo i nije bas u njezinoj nadleznosti pa mi ne moze samo tako napisati. Ali valjda bude, ako nista ne upali kod socijalnog ginica (prema ovome sto si mi rekla, to bi stvarno ginic i trebao napisati?), ako joj donesem nesto napismeno od privatnog ginekologa.

Sto se mene tice, imam dodatno osiguranje. MD uopce nije hrvatski drzavljanin pa bi mi nekako sve to skupa leglo da ide preko mene.. Sto se zdravstva tice, naravno da je ovo samo jedna od bezbroj prica u nizu i vjerojatno ni priblizno jedna od najgorih. Ako sve propadne, barem ce se nekom drugom osloboditi termin za koji dan. =/

----------


## Kaae

Eto, kad nesto krene krivim putem.. jednostavno krene krivim putem. Ili su se zvijezde mozda poklopile pa je sve ispalo bas kako treba. 

Sve u svemu, u samo par sati sam doznala da ionako necemo moci na kariogram u terminu kojeg imamo dogovorenog. Mozda ce, kad se pojavi nova prilika, biti lakse doci i do uputnice... (ako nekom treba termin za kariogram, rado ustupam svoj - javite mi na PP tako da ga ne otkazem).

----------


## skandy

Mi smo bili na kariogramu na Rebru u srijedu.(nakon dva spontana).Na zidu kod sestre ima cjenik na kojem lijepo piše da kariogram za jednu osobu preko HZZO košta 1600 kn.Mi nismo platili ništa jer smo imali šifre za sterilitet,a za svaki slučaj napravila sam si i dopunsko osiguranje.

----------


## mačkulina

> a u novije vrijeme dio cura radi i PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam i ACE I/D polimorfizam  (ova 2 zadnja faktora izgleda da ometaju i implantaciju; postoji i pretraga razina PAI-1, razina ACE no oni daju trenutnu razinu a ne i genetske skolnosti, mislim da je bolje prvo saznati genetiku), Petrova opet radi i tromboelastografiju (analiza ponasanja pune krvi a ne pojedinog faktora)


možeš li mi objasniti što je ometanje implatacije onako 'po Vuku'

ACE I/D - kakva je to pretraga? milsim da si mi o njoj pričala. Je li to povezano sa trombozom te da li i to radi samo Rebro?

----------


## mačkulina

drage moje,

Evo sutra je 01.09. i od sutra u Breyeru rade pretragu Homosticeina. Ja planiram sutra ići provjeriti Homosticein, Folnu u krvi i B12.

U srijedu sam naručena kod profesora Đelmiša a u ponedeljak kod Hematologa 

Držite mi palčeve

----------


## sretna35

*mačkulina* držim palčeve, naravno, i jedno pitanjce kako si uspjela promijeniti nick, i ja bih to rado

----------


## mačkulina

morala sam.

postojale su dvije modesty i modaratorica mi je rekla da ih zbunjujemo.. bzirom da sma ja novija a druga modesti stariji član... ja sam onda promijenila nik.

pokušaj se javiti moderatoru

----------


## ZO

mačkulina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za nalaze, sretno

----------


## vikki

Mačkulina   :Smile:  , kako si se naručila kod hematologa, tj. zbog kakve dijagnoze? Jesi li imala problema s koagulacijom ili ovako, preventivno?  Treba li imati već neke nalaze kad mu dođeš?I tko ti je dao uputnicu, soc. ginić ili dr. opće prakse?
Meni su savjetovali (neki) da odem zbog APS-a, a neki doktori misle da nema svrhe...  :/

----------


## Cvita

Gotovi su mi nalazi na antitijela stitnjace.

anti-Tg = 209,3 U/ml (NEG do 75 U/ml)
MS-AT = 2492,7 U/ml (NEG do 15 U/ml)

Ovo izgleda uzasno. Anti-Tg mi je 3 puta visi od dozvoljenog, a MS-AT 166 puta!

Zna li netko nesto o ovome?  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Cvita, evo, kopiram nešto o tome:
"Povišena vrijednost MS-At (protutijela na štitnjaču) upućuju na, u budućnosti, moguć poremećaj rada štitnjače pa su potrebne kontrole T4 i TSH."

http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Anti...a_anti-Tg.html

A jesu li ti vrijednosti T3, T4 i TSH inače uredne?
 :Smile:

----------


## vikki

I ovo kopiram: "Nema veze što su protutijela povišena. Ona samo govore da se sa štitnjačom nešto zbiva, ali dok je TSH uredan s naše strane (liječnik) nema potrebe za terapijom. Neki ljudi prožive cijeli život s povišenim protutijelima i urednom funkcijom štitnjače. Potrebne su samo češće kontrole T4 i TSH."

----------


## tiki_a

I moja su jako povišena i zato sam ponovila nalaz TSH, prvo je bio 1,5 i nakon 4 mjeseca 0,8 tako nekako. Znači ako TSH ne divlja antitijela se mogu zanemariti, ali treba ih kontrolirati.

----------


## vikki

> I moja su jako povišena i zato sam ponovila nalaz TSH, prvo je bio 1,5 i nakon 4 mjeseca 0,8 tako nekako. Znači ako TSH ne divlja antitijela se mogu zanemariti, ali treba ih kontrolirati.


Upravo tako! Malo sam čitala, na Pliva-zdravlje, pitanja/odgovori, preporuka je kod povišenih antitijela na štitnjaču uglavnom redovita kontrola (svaka 3, 4 mjeseca), ali nikakva terapija nije potrebna dok su T3, T4 i TSH uredni. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Cvita

Hvala, *vikki* i *tiki_a*.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
TSH sam vadila, cini mi se, samo jednom (prije 4-5 godina) i bio je u granicama normale. Svakako cu traziti novu uputnicu za T3, T4 i TSH.
Sto mislite, mogu li ova antitijela biti razlog izostanka implantacije?

----------


## vikki

Evo jedan link o imunološkim razlozima za neuspjeh implantacije, spominju se i antitjela na štitnjaču.   :Kiss:  

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=1973

----------


## tiki_a

Cvita, meni je dr. kod kojeg sam bila na pregledu štitnjače rekao da koristim najmanju dozu euthiroksa, ali meni se to nije sviđalo jer osim antitijela hormoni su mi ok i srećom moj IVF dr. je rekao da ih u postupku ne pijem. Samo nebo zna da li antitijela imaju veze s implantacijom  :? ...Bilo bi dobro kad bi se javile sve cure koje imaju puno transfera dobrih embrija iza sebe, a implantacije nikad nema. Pa da vidimo da li nas većina ima povišena antitijela.

----------


## mačkulina

> Mačkulina   , kako si se naručila kod hematologa, tj. zbog kakve dijagnoze?


Dijagnoza fetus mors in utero.Grav 27 tjedana




> Jesi li imala problema s koagulacijom ili ovako, preventivno?  ?


MTHFR - Heterozigot i PAI - homozigot. Pa se idem dogovoriti oko uzimanja niskomolekularnog heparina od 6 tjedna trudnoće





> Treba li imati već neke nalaze kad mu dođeš?


Ja sam imala kompletnu obradu sa Rebra




> I tko ti je dao uputnicu, soc. ginić ili dr. opće prakse?


Doktor opće prakse




> Meni su savjetovali (neki) da odem zbog APS-a, a neki doktori misle da nema svrhe...  :/


a što je PAS i kako ti on može djelovati na trudnoću?[/quote]

----------


## vikki

> a što je PAS i kako ti on može djelovati na trudnoću?


APS - antifosfolipidni sindrom, navodno može biti uzrokom ponovljenih spontanih (problemi sa zgrušavanjem krvi, cirkulacijom). Ima nekoliko parametara za dokazivanje prisustva antifosfolipidnih antitijela: LAC (lupus antikoagulant) i aCl-IgM (antikardiolipnskia antitijela). Meni je povišen samo aCl-IgM (i to konstantno jako pozitivan) i prije tri mjeseca nakon missed abortiona i kiretaže rekli su da je to uzrok. Na kontroli u Petrovoj dr. Z. je rekao da ne misli da je isključivo to uzrok, da to nije APS, nego tek granični slučaj, a dr. Š. koja me sad vodi (Petrova) rekla je da to nema veze, da uopće nije APS kad je povišen samo jedan parametar. Sad ti znaj.
Uglavnom, radila sam prekoncepcijsku, čekam još neke nalaze, a ovisno o nalazima možda onda odem hematologu.
 :Smile:  

Evo dva linka o APS-u.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=2149
http://www.poliklinika-harni.hr/teme1.asp?id=133

----------


## uporna

> ...Bilo bi dobro kad bi se javile sve cure koje imaju puno transfera dobrih embrija iza sebe, a implantacije nikad nema. Pa da vidimo da li nas većina ima povišena antitijela.



Evo ja ću ovaj mjesec imati nove nalaze pa ću se javiti sa njima a spadam u one koje su imale puno transfera dobrih embrija a da nije dolazilo do implantacije do prošle godine kada smo uključili heparin i aspirin.

----------


## fritulica1

> *Samo nebo zna da li antitijela imaju veze s implantacijom * ...Bilo bi dobro kad bi se javile sve cure koje imaju puno transfera dobrih embrija iza sebe, a implantacije nikad nema. Pa da vidimo da li nas većina ima povišena antitijela.


Evo me. 5 ET-ova, samo jednom je embrij bio zadovoljavajući ostali su ocijenjeni kao dobri, nikad implantacije nije bilo. Imam povišen TSH i antitijela, pijem Euthyrox 50 mg, a kroz sljedeći postupak bih tako rado nešto mijenjala, jer imam osjećaj da u imunologiji leži problem. Muka mi je sad od svih imunoloških pretraga, ali očito me to čeka. Ipak bih najrađe preventivno već u sljedećem postupku koristila heparin ili makar dex, a ovisno o rezultatima pretraga, razmišljam i o IVIG-u...

----------


## fritulica1

> Samo nebo zna da li antitijela imaju veze s implantacijom


Mislim da imaju.
Evo ti jedan link: imunologija i implantacija

----------


## mačkulina

evo mene od Đelmiša.

Jučer bila. Taj doktor je zaista blag, uljudan i susretljiv. Od dva fascikla nalaza i pretraga iz prve trudnoće uzeo je ciljano samo tri (ostale nije htio gledati). Čitao šutio i rekao: vama je beba zaostajala u razvoju... vi imate koagulacijski poremećčaj koji se manifestaira jako u trudnoći.

Ostanite trudni, na kućnom testu kada vam se pokaže plus odmah kontrolirajte Betu HCG i onda dolazite k nama.
Hospitalizirati će vas se i odrediti terapija niskomolekularnim heparinom kojega ćete si davati sama svaki dan u nadkoljenicu.
Dolaziti ćete često u bolnicu na pretrage krvi i eto... budite sretni da je vaš problem nađen.

Uglavnom...eto. Zaista jedan doktor koji zna ovaj posao.

U ponedeljak idem k Hematologu na Rebro po hrpu nalaza oko krvi na koje me je on prije mjesec dana nanovo poslao.

Lilium.... ima li kod tebe što novog?

javi se

----------


## tiki_a

fritulica, vidjela sam taj link, ali sam možda bila malo površna jer spominju se antitijela APA i ATA, a meni je povišeno Anti TPO iako ne znam da li je to jedan od spomenutih. Ako nije, APA i ATA ću napraviti možda već sutra u privatnom lab-u. Ti si trebala skoro ponoviti hormone? Napravila to ili...?

uporna, znam da ti je lijepo uspjevalo biti T, ali zar ni jednom prije heparina nije došlo do implantacije?  :shock: 

IVIG-a se ja malo bojim  :/

----------


## tiki_a

Totalno me zbunjuje saznanje da antitijela možemo zanemariti ako TSH bude ok, međutim da li se tu mislilo i na žene koje žele biti T? Taman me nešto umiri kad ....
Moram priznati jednu stvar, kad sam bila kod dr. T. na kontroli, usput je spomenuo, vidjevši moje hormone, "tu će vjerojatno trebati heparin"...(inače sam kod dr. Š., a on nije vidio problem u tome).

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulica, vidjela sam taj link, ali sam možda bila malo površna jer spominju se antitijela APA i ATA, a meni je povišeno Anti TPO iako ne znam da li je to jedan od spomenutih. Ako nije, APA i ATA ću napraviti možda već sutra u privatnom lab-u. Ti si trebala skoro ponoviti hormone? Napravila to ili...?


Čekaj, sad više ni ja ništa ne kužim... Mislim da ta APA antitijela nisu at. štitnjače. A to ATA bi trebalo biti isto što i anti TPO, ili? Jer kad sam išla u Breyer, rekla sam im da osim anti TPO želim iskontrolirati i dr. antitijela štitnjače pa mi je žena još dodala anti-Tg, i rekla da je to - to.  :? 

Ja sam krv vadila prije nekih 8 dana i danas sam zvala da vidim je li stigao nalaz, a žena mi je rekla da ih zovem za 2 tjedna  :shock:  jer bi tada trebao stići. Mislim da ću na kraju ipak i ja otići u privatni labos jer su mi se nešto mrštili na antitijela, kao ne znaju oni radi li se to u Puli, gdje šalju uzorak na analizu.  :/  Uh, blago vama u Zagrebu.






> IVIG-a se ja malo bojim


 Ma i ja isto, nadam se da mi neće trebati.





> Moram priznati jednu stvar, kad sam bila kod dr. T. na kontroli, usput je spomenuo, vidjevši moje hormone, "tu će vjerojatno trebati heparin"...(inače sam kod dr. Š., a on nije vidio problem u tome).


Tiki-a, ja bih na tvom mjestu poslušala dr. T. ( s obz. da si stvarno prošla puno ET-ova dobrih embrija i s obz. na povišena antitijela), (pogledaj slučaj uporne i Bebomanke).

Zapravo, mene zanima, možemo li mi s povišenim antitijelima (i nakon dosta ET-ova) preventivno dobiti terapiju heparinom tijekom postupka (i eventualno dex-om?) Mislim, što možemo izgubiti? Tj. zašto ne probati, ta jednoličnost bez promjena u nizu postupaka me ubija u pojam.

----------


## bibi33

> Totalno me zbunjuje saznanje da antitijela možemo zanemariti ako TSH bude ok, međutim da li se tu mislilo i na žene koje žele biti T? Taman me nešto umiri kad ....
> Moram priznati jednu stvar, kad sam bila kod dr. T. na kontroli, usput je spomenuo, vidjevši moje hormone, "tu će vjerojatno trebati heparin"...(inače sam kod dr. Š., a on nije vidio problem u tome).



tiki, koje točno hormone ti je gledao?

----------


## tiki_a

fritulica hvala   :Love:  ...Žao mi je što tako dugo moraš čekati nalaz.
bibi33, da ne bih pogriješila, javim se kad stignem s posla jer nemam nalaze kod sebe.

----------


## tiki_a

bibi33, dr. Lacić mi je gledao slijedeće hormone, koji su kod mene 20.2.08. bili ovakvi:

TSH = 1,54 (ref. vr. 0,27-4,20)
T4 = 104,2 (ref. vr. 66-181)
T3 = 1,73 (ref. vr. 1,3-3,1)
Anti-Tg = 848,0 (ref. vr. 0-115)  :shock: 
Anti-TPO = manje od 5 (ref. vr. 0-34)

Nalaz sam sama ponovila 25.7.08.:

TSH = 0,65
T4 = 82
T3 = 1,5
Anti-Tg (antit. na tiroglobulin) = 922,2  :shock:  :shock: 
Anti-TPO = manje od 5

Ako netko zna koja antitijela se još mogu provjeriti? Thank's!

----------


## lilium

> možeš li mi objasniti što je ometanje implatacije onako 'po Vuku'
> ACE I/D - kakva je to pretraga? milsim da si mi o njoj pričala. Je li to povezano sa trombozom te da li i to radi samo Rebro?


mačkulina,
Drago mi je da imas plan za dalje!
Kakvi su nalazi iz Brayera?
Sorry, sto ranije nisam odgovarala (napokon sam ulovila jedan tjedan g.o.) Evo na brzinu:
Ometenje implantacije znaci da se oplodjeno jajasce ne uspijeva dobro ugnijezditi u maternici, pa se smatra da zbog toga ni ne dolazi do trudnoce ili se ona rano gubi.  Jedan od razloga za to moze biti u tome da “podloga” u maternici (endometrij) nije zadovoljavajuce kvalitete jer npr.hormonalni sastav nije bio dobar, no neki noviji radovi ukazuju i na to da PAI-4G polimorfizam u kombinaciji s ACE D/D izgleda isto mogu smetati  implantaciji jer ometaju fino podesavanje koagulacijskih parametara koje je tu potreno (balans izmedju fibrinolize i koagulacije). U novije vrijeme se te dvije pretrage preporucuju i habitualkama.  
Njihovo djelovanje je slijedece:
- Visok PAI-1 (na mogucu sklonost ukazuje PAI-1 4G/4G ) ometa fibrinolizu (to je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) pa to ima za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina. 
- Poviseni ACE  - “angiotensin-converting enzyme”  ( na mogucu sklonost ukazuje ACE D/D) izgleda ima za posljedicu pojacano stezanje krvnih zila (kako to strucno kazu povecava produkciju vasopresora i reducira poluzivot vasodilatora) sto ima za posljedicu i sklonost povisenom krvnom tlaku , a moze ukazivati i na sklonost srcanim bolestima. 
- Kada se dese u kombinaciji poviseni PAI-1 i poviseni ACE onda to izgleda moze imati efekt jos jaceg povisenja PAI-1 i jos jaceg nakupljanja fibrina.  Terapija  je koliko vidim niskomolekularni heparin.
Koliko sam pronasla ACE I/D polimorfizam kod nas rade Rebro i Vinogradska. Tu sam za daljnju diskusiju.   :Love:  

tiki_a, ne znam za druga antitijela.

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

> uporna, znam da ti je lijepo uspjevalo biti T, ali zar ni jednom prije heparina nije došlo do implantacije?  :shock: 
>  :/


1. trudnoća AIH bez ikakve terapije još 2003. godine 
2. prošle godine uz aspirin, decortin od početka, a od pozitivne bete i fragmin
3. ove godine od početka aspirin i fragmin (duplo veća doza od prošlog puta) i euthyrox.

Ja ne znam zašto kod mene uvjek u istom periodu dođe do krvarenja  i spontanog. U čemu je kvaka? Moram strogo mirovati, da li se implantira ne nepovoljnom mjestu-slabije prokrvljenom ili je to sve loša sreća?
Ne znam ali sam odlučila da ovaj put mora uspjeti do kraja pa makar se ne digla 9 mjeseci iz kreveta.

----------


## fatamorgana

jao jao meni  :shock: , rekoh da malo virnem da vidim šta se ovdje piše i dešava kad ono, šok, tek sad znam da ama baš ništa ne znam. Ja ljudi moji ništa od tih nalaza nisam radila, ama baš ništa. Ne znam ni kako se to zove   :Sad:

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina,
> Drago mi je da imas plan za dalje!
> Kakvi su nalazi iz Brayera?


Ovako, Folna i B 12 su u granicama normale a homosticein još nisam dobila jer se navodno pretraga šalje u Njemačku i čeka nalaz po 10 tak dana.

Javim kada dođe

[quote="lilium"]
Sorry, sto ranije nisam odgovarala (napokon sam ulovila jedan tjedan g.o.) Evo na brzinu:
Ometenje implantacije znaci da se oplodjeno jajasce ne uspijeva dobro ugnijezditi u maternici, pa se smatra da zbog toga ni ne dolazi do trudnoce ili se ona rano gubi.  Jedan od razloga za to moze biti u tome da “podloga” u maternici (endometrij) nije zadovoljavajuce kvalitete jer npr.hormonalni sastav nije bio dobar, no neki noviji radovi ukazuju i na to da PAI-4G polimorfizam u kombinaciji s ACE D/D izgleda isto mogu smetati  implantaciji jer ometaju fino podesavanje koagulacijskih parametara koje je tu potreno (balans izmedju fibrinolize i koagulacije). U novije vrijeme se te dvije pretrage preporucuju i habitualkama.  
Njihovo djelovanje je slijedece:
- Visok PAI-1 (na mogucu sklonost ukazuje PAI-1 4G/4G ) ometa fibrinolizu (to je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) pa to ima za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina. 
- Poviseni ACE  - “angiotensin-converting enzyme”  ( na mogucu sklonost ukazuje ACE D/D) izgleda ima za posljedicu pojacano stezanje krvnih zila (kako to strucno kazu povecava produkciju vasopresora i reducira poluzivot vasodilatora) sto ima za posljedicu i sklonost povisenom krvnom tlaku , a moze ukazivati i na sklonost srcanim bolestima. 
- Kada se dese u kombinaciji poviseni PAI-1 i poviseni ACE onda to izgleda moze imati efekt jos jaceg povisenja PAI-1 i jos jaceg nakupljanja fibrina.  Terapija  je koliko vidim niskomolekularni heparin.
Koliko sam pronasla ACE I/D polimorfizam kod nas rade Rebro i Vinogradska. Tu sam za daljnju diskusiju.   :Love:  



> Hm....misliš da bih i to trebala provjeriti????
> 
> lilium...sjećaš se kada sam ti dala onaj broj za PVT kod doktora?! Odi tamo, divan i susretljiv čovjek.
> 
> Ajd da odemo na kavu pa se ispričamo.
> 
> Može?

----------


## tiki_a

> jao jao meni  :shock: , rekoh da malo virnem da vidim šta se ovdje piše i dešava kad ono, šok, tek sad znam da ama baš ništa ne znam. Ja ljudi moji ništa od tih nalaza nisam radila, ama baš ništa. Ne znam ni kako se to zove


Draga moja fatamorgana, još davno sam mislila...eto sad sve znam što mi je potrebno...a gledaj me sad, zapravo sam na tu temu na samom početku, napravila samo najosnovnije pretrage. To i tebi preporučam za start jer te su stvari korisne bez obzira na postupak.

uporna, nisam još virnula na netu, fragmin je zapravo heparin? 

lilium puno ti hvala   :Love:

----------


## bibi33

hvala ti tiki na info, na žalost, za daljnje pretrage ne znam

----------


## lilium

mačkulina,
dobro za folnu i B12! trebao bi i homocistein biti dobar!
sto se ACE i trudnoce tice biti ces na heparinu pa mislim da je to za trudnocu pod kontrolom, no buduci da znas da si PAI-1 4G homozigot preventivno ne bi bilo lose znati i status ACE polimorfizma, narocito ako si ti ili netko u familiji skloniji povisenom tlaku.
Spremam se na malu turu po nasim zdravstvenim institucijama, obavezno cu otici, hvala ti!
I ja sam za to da se nadjemo i ispricamo  :Love:  

uporna,
ma nevolja je sto je nemoguce odrediti da li je svaki puta bila ista stvar ili se nesto drugo pomotalo, i strucnjaci za habitualne pobacaje kazu da svaki puta moze biti i neki drugi uzrok, od slucajne kromosomske greske nadalje, no naravno da moze biti i nesto sistematsko. 
sjecam se da si nosila uzorak za karogoram, da li je uspio?
Sto se mirovanja tice, znam zene koje su sigurne da im je mirovanje pomoglo, ja osobno nisam entuzijasta, probala i to, samo sam se sva ukocila i niti taj put nije bilo dobro, no to je moja prica... do sada sam uvijek gubila tiho, bez kapi krvi. 

tiki_a,
kako se uporna ne javlja - da fragmin je heparin i to niskomolekularni

fatamorgana, 
nemoj se samo sada jos i s ovim zamarati. statisticki gledano sigurno preko 99% zena s koagulacijom i imunologijom nema problema, pa je opci stav (i u svijetu, ne samo kod nas) da se pretrage rade u prosjeku tek nakon 3 pobacaja ili kod idiopatske neplodnosti, no neke opce pretrage tipa opce krvne slike, PV, APTV trombociti ... svakako da je zbog opceg zdravlja dobro imati

 :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## tiki_a

lilium korisnih li informacija od tebe, hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## zubica

Prije svega pozdrav curke moje drage!

Patim od kroničnog nedostatka vremena, pa oprostite što upadam ko' padobranac.

Pridružujem se klubu fritulice1 i tiki-a.
 Iza mene je također 5 ET, embriji dobre kvalitete, i niti jedna implatacija. Do sad sam izbjegavala temu imunologije u nadi da mi neće trebati, al nisam ja te sreće.
Ovih dana ću kontrolirati hormone i štitnjaču, pa ako mi možete savjetovati šta bi još od imuno pretraga bilo dobro napraviti.
Koliko sam shvatila APA, ATA i NK ili ima još nešto?

Fritulice1 vidim da spominješ Pulu, mogu li se te pretrage obaviti u Puli ili samo u Zagrebu. Može i na pp  :Love:  

Svima   :Kiss:  i sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

zubica i ja sam tako razmišljala, pa to meni neće trebati...ili... sve je to tako još neistraženo... Javi se s rezultatima i sretno!

----------


## fatamorgana

Cure, hvala Vam na obraćanju. Želim da, ako Bog da, što prije riješite stvari koje Vam sprječavaju implataciju. Molim Vas, možete li mi stručno napisati kako se koji naziv tih nalaza zove da znam jer ću ja najvjerovatnije ići u privatni lab da to vadim, jer ovi socijalni doktori neće nikakve uputnice da daju.

Hvala još jednom i želim Vam uspjeh što prije   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> Prije svega pozdrav curke moje drage!
> 
> Patim od kroničnog nedostatka vremena, pa oprostite što upadam ko' padobranac.
> 
> Pridružujem se klubu fritulice1 i tiki-a.
>  Iza mene je također 5 ET, embriji dobre kvalitete, i niti jedna implatacija. Do sad sam izbjegavala temu imunologije u nadi da mi neće trebati, al nisam ja te sreće.
> Ovih dana ću kontrolirati hormone i štitnjaču, pa ako mi možete savjetovati šta bi još od imuno pretraga bilo dobro napraviti.
> Koliko sam shvatila APA, ATA i NK ili ima još nešto?
> 
> Svima   i sretno!


Žao mi je draga moja...

Što je ET?

Jesi li zvala Breyer ili Rebro.

----------


## mačkulina

Cure drage mogu ja vas nešt pitati?

Kod kojih vi doktora idete u bolnicama (ne mislim na IVF ili Vili).

Imam osjećaj da tu fali enka karika kada vas čitam

----------


## tiki_a

mačkulina, od kada sam krenula na IVF, i ostale ginekološke parade obavljam kod istog doktora, privatno.
ET - misliš na embrio transfer?

----------


## uporna

> uporna,
> sjecam se da si nosila uzorak za karogoram, da li je uspio?
> 
> _Da nosila sam - nalaz kariogram ženskog ploda uredan_ 
> 
> 
> tiki_a,
> kako se uporna ne javlja - da fragmin je heparin i to niskomolekularni
> 
>  svima!


Hvala lilium  :Love:  [/i]

----------


## bebomanka

Cure..  :Kiss:   :Heart:  

*uporna* sto znaci da si ove godine uzela heparin i aspirin od pocetka?? Mislim da mi je ostalo u sjecanju da si heparin po mom misljenju ipak trebala uzeti koji dan ranije..Od kada tocno si ga pocela pikati?

Cure ja vjerujem da je kod mene i terapija dexom i Aspirinom koje sam pila 3 mjeseca i sa Dexom prestala neposredno prije pocetka priprema za uspjesan FET a sa Aspirinom dalje nastavila isto bila od velikog znacaja.A svakako najvise ucinka pridodajem Fragminu kojega sam pocela pikati 2 dana PRIJE FET-a ili ET-a pa sve do danas....i sad kad moja ginicka u Austriji zahtjeva da prestanemo sa njim najlasnije do 22. tjedna,upitala sam dr.Radoncica za njegovo misljenje (koji mi je i predlozio pokusaj sa Fragminom) na sto mi je on odgovorio:

bine
Nivo: Jr. Member
Registriran: 05-03-2008
Postovi: 7
IP: Logged


 Fragmin.. 
________________________________________
Cijenjeni Dr.Radoncic,
nakon sto sam uz Vas savjet da pokusam sa Fragminom pospjesiti implantaciju pri 8.IVF pokusaju koji je,nakon sto sam Vas poslusala, urodio prvi puta plodom,zeljela bih Vas pitati koliko dugo da ga jos spricam?
Moja doktorica kaze da bi trebali sa njim i sa Aspirinom100 prestati najkasnije u 22. tjednu.Mene je malo strah pa bi htjela cuti i vase misljenje..
U 15. sam tjednu trudnoce!
Znaci,uzela sam Fragmin 2500iu. dva dana prije Fet-a bez da su bilo kakvi nalazi ukazivali na potrebu za Fragminom..

Unaprijed zahvaljujem i upucujem sve pohvale Vama i Vasem timu!!
bine

____________________________
bine 
12-08-2008 u 11:56	| Odgovor na post 


dr. sc Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 11-03-2008
Postovi: 455
IP: Logged


 Re: Fragmin.. 
________________________________________
Čestitam, pa to je odlična vijest !
vaša doktorica je donekle u pravu, i ja nerijetko držim Fragmin do 24. tjedna, i to onda kada u pravilu ne nalazim očitog razloga u laboratorijskim testovima zbog čega bih ga davao. No, kako on zaista u malim dozama ne škodi, a kako ste Vi već 8 puta išli na razne postupke, ja bih na Vašem mjestu išao s njime sve do 34 tjedna, a aspirin prekinuo oko 30-32 tjednu, zbog poznatog djelovanja na zatvaranje privremenih tokova krvi na razini srca djeteta.
Jedan od razloga što bih išao na dugo davanje je i taj, što odredjena atitijela koja čine APS mogu biti nazočna a da ih test sustav (aCL, LAC) zapravo ne detektira uopće. U tom i sličnim slučajevima, empirijsko davanje ima smisla i nerijetko se pokazalo učinkovitim, kao što je vjerojatno i kod Vas. Fragmin će osim onoga što je do sada učinio, također posješiti cirkulaciju posteljice, prevenirati mogući zastoj u rastu (isto jedan od kriterija APS-a), preeklampsiju (isto), itd. 
Nuspojave koje se opisuju, poput trombocitopenije i osteoporoze, zanemarive su u odnosu na dobrobit takve terapije.

____________________________
dr. sc Erden Radončić 


bine
Nivo: Jr. Member
Registriran: 05-03-2008
Postovi: 7
IP: Logged


 Fragmin 2.dio 
________________________________________
Nadovezujem se na svoje proslo pitanje sa nalazima koagulacije koje sam vadila (u Austriji gdje zivimo) direktno prije zadnjeg,uspjesnog FET-a.

Na kraju svega pise da nemam genetskog defekta za faktor V i II (Leiden Mutation und Prothrombin Polymorphismus G20210A) 

Nalaz: 
Krvna slika: 

Eritrociti-broj 4.0 T/L.(4.1-5.1) 
Hemoglobin: 11.3 g/dl (12.0-16.0) 
Hematokrit: 34.1 (36-4 
MCV: 84.4 fl (80-96) 
MCH: 28.0 pg (28.0-33.0) 
MCHC: 33.1 g/dl (33.0-36.0) 
Leukociti: 6.96 G/L. (3.50-9.80) 
Trombociti: 252 G/L (140-400) 
__________________________________________________  ___________ 

Koagulacija: 

PZ:114% (70-130) 
PTT:27 sekundi (26-40) 
Fibrinogen:447 mg/dl (150-450) 
AT-III: 89% (80-120) 
D-Dimer: 0.21 mg/ I FEU (<0.50) 
ProC-GLOBAL: 0.91 Ratio (>0.80) 
APC-Resistenz: 0,91 Ratio (>0.70) 
Protein C: 135% (70-140) 
Protein S: 86% (58-128) 
freies Protein S: 109% (58-130) 
Faktor VIII: 134.9% (50.0-149.0) 
Lupus Antikoagulans 1: 36.99 sekundi (34-44) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgG: <10 Units/ml (<10) 
Cardiolipin-AK-IgM: <7 Units/ml (<7) 
Homocystein: 5.32 &micro;mol/l (6.00-12.00) 

Dijagnoza:Leichte normocytäre normochrome Anämie 
Polyvalente Allergie 
____________________________________
Bojim se prestati sa Fragminom iz razloga sto je moj tata bio dijabeticar i imao je trombozu a i citala sam da moze doci do smrti fetusa ako posteljica nije dovoljno prokrvljena.Jos sam procitala da preko ovih rutinskih imunoloskih nalaza i ne mozemo vidjeti sva antitijela koja igraju vaznu ulogu u odrzavanju trudnoce.
Redovno kontroliram trombocite i oni su ok.
Sto da radim ?
(podsjecam da sam u 15.tjednu trudnoce koju sam uspjela realizirati uz Vasu preporuku da probam sa Fragminom iskljucivo sto on poz. utjece na adheziju blastociste..prije toga sam imala 7.neuspjelih IVF pokusaja)
Unaprijed hvala..

____________________________
bine 
13-08-2008 u 13:25	| Odgovor na post 


dr. sc Erden Radončić
Nivo: Moderator
Registriran: 11-03-2008
Postovi: 455
IP: Logged


 Re: Fragmin 2.dio 
________________________________________
Eto, niti ne pročitavši drugi dio pitanja, sve sam Vam u biti napisao u prijašnjem odgovoru, i s ovim bih opet samo potvrdio moj stav.
Homocistein je nešto niži od donje granice, pa svakako koristite i folnu koristite i to punu dozu.

[Ispravljano od: dr. sc Erden Radončić dana 18-08-2008 u 10:12 GMT]

____________________________
dr. sc Erden Radončić 


Nadam se da cete iz mog primjera izvuci neke zakljucke!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~  :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

Apropo..*vikki* link ti je odlican! Tu je stvarno sve lijepo objesnjeno..
Samo da nam je jos dokuciti u cemu nasa *uporna* kasni..?  :?

----------


## vikki

> Cure drage mogu ja vas nešt pitati?
> 
> Kod kojih vi doktora idete u bolnicama (ne mislim na IVF ili Vili).
> 
> Imam osjećaj da tu fali enka karika kada vas čitam


*Mačkulina*, ja sam išla kod dr. Bosnić na Rebro (imunologija) jer sam imala neke imunološke "kratke spojeve" prošlog ljeta - s infektologije (Fran Mihaljević) i dermatologije (Šalata) su me poslali na Rebro na imunologiju jer je riječ kao o sistemskoj bolesti, ali je dr. Bosnić rekla da nije, već je to bio samo sindrom kroničnog umora  :shock:  
Ove godine se pokazalo da nije samo to, jer su se problemi ponovili i ovog ljeta, a ponovio se i missed ab u isto vrijeme otprilike.. Sada sam naručena u 10. mjesecu kod iste doktorice, ali sam dobila savjete da odem dr. Mitrović ili Morović u KBC Dubrava (također se bave imunološkim problemima). 
Ne znam ni sama zapravo što bi sve još trebalo napraviti, kad skupim nalaze prekoncepcijske, otići ću dr. Duiću (Merkur, reproduktivna imunologija) da vidim što još fali.
Iskreno, sumnjam da bi svim curama koje su normalno zanijele i iznijele trudnoću svi ti nalazi bili o.k. i bojim se da se lovim za slamku.
 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

uporna,
vibram da sa svojim lijecnicima uskoro pronadjes svoju bingo terapiju   :Heart:  

vikki,
imunologija je takva, tesko uhvatljiva, s burstovima boljeg i goreg stanja. Takodjer, nikada necu tvrditi da je bilo kome od nas rjesenje problema 100% u tome, no vjerujem da postoji jaka veza stresa i raznoraznih zdravstvenih problema (imam tu i svojih prica, i prica meni biskih osoba koje to potvrdjuju) i da si boljom kontrolom stresa mozemo pomoci.
Bas mi je jucer paznju privukao transkript jedne americke radio-emisije "The Mind-Body Interaction in Disease", mogao bi vam biti interesantan: 
http://speakingoffaith.publicradio.o...s/2008/stress/
zena je doktor, reumatolog i bavi se interakcijama centralnog nervnog sustava i imunog sustava; ovo je vezani, meni posebno interesantan clanak:
http://speakingoffaith.publicradio.o...odyessay.shtml 

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> Fritulice1 vidim da spominješ Pulu, mogu li se te pretrage obaviti u Puli ili samo u Zagrebu. Može i na pp


Šaljem PP. 

*Bebomanka*, koliko sam skužila, ti si pred zadnji postupak dobila spomenutu terapiju, bez posebnog razloga, hoću reći, testovi analize krvi nisu pokazali potrebu za heparinom ili dex-om? Koliku dozu spomenutih lijekova si uzimala?

Meni najviše smeta što ja sama moram govoriti liječnicima da bih možda, s obz. na imuno problem (koji sam gotovo samoinicijativno otkrila), trebala odraditi i druge pretrage i dobiti dodatnu terapiju u postupku. Ono, baš se loše osjećam kad skupim hrabrosti da im tako nešto kažem, ne znam, padne mi na pamet da garant misle da im se miješam u posao ili da nešto izvolijevam, ali ja cijelo vrijeme nakupljam promašene postupke i godine uz FSH koji je već povišen...  :/ 

*I kako to ide s uputnicama*? Nama naš primarni ginekolog izda uputnicu za KBC REBRO (koji točno odjel?), a mi mu moramo izdiktirati koje sve pretrage moraju biti uključene ili to mora napisati naš MPO-vac?

----------


## vikki

*fritulice*, uputnicu ti da tvoj prim. gin. ako smatra potrebnima te pretrage. Ako ne, možeš otići nekom gin. koji se bavi imunologijom, u Zg je to Duić ili Radončić, ili i MPO-ovac može napisati da preporučuje te pretrage. Meni više ne rade probleme kod uputnica jer imam dvije izgubljene trudnoće i dosta godina da bi odugovlačili, ali znam da su ginići neskloni davati tu masu uputnica (i mnogi smatraju da imunologija neće ništa reći na kraju).

*lilium*, odličan tekst! Samo sam ga preletjela (na poslu sam), morat ću poslije proučiti. Ja sam sigurna da je kod mene autoimuni problem, ali kod nas moraju proći godine da bi se potvrdila neka dijagnoza kad je o tome riječ, a ja nemam godina za čekanje i to me frustrira. Problem je i s poslom, znaš kako gledaju na izostanke, bolovanja, a za sve ti treba vremena (da ne govorim kako čovjeku koji s time nema problema ne možeš objasniti u čemu je kvaka, ljudi misle da si lud). 
Jedna kolegica je rekla čak da ja to dovoljno jako ne želim pa zato ne mogu iznijeti trudnoću, jer kao sve je u glavi   :Evil or Very Mad:  Da poludiš! 
Komentirat ću tekst kad ga pročitam   :Love:

----------


## lilium

o vikki, kako te razumijem   :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulice, uputnicu ti da tvoj prim. gin. ako smatra potrebnima te pretrage. Ako ne, možeš otići nekom gin. koji se bavi imunologijom, u Zg je to Duić ili Radončić, ili i MPO-ovac može napisati da preporučuje te pretrage. Meni više ne rade probleme kod uputnica jer imam dvije izgubljene trudnoće i dosta godina da bi odugovlačili, ali znam da su ginići neskloni davati tu masu uputnica (i mnogi smatraju da imunologija neće ništa reći na kraju).


Hvala ti vikki!  :Love:  

Znam da dosta MPO.vaca smatra kako imunologija na kraju nista ne rijesi, ali evo, na ovim nasim stranicama ima suprotnih dokaza.

----------


## ina33

> *I kako to ide s uputnicama*? Nama naš primarni ginekolog izda uputnicu za KBC REBRO (koji točno odjel?), a mi mu moramo izdiktirati koje sve pretrage moraju biti uključene ili to mora napisati naš MPO-vac?


Primarni ginekolog, uz preokretanje očima koje zanemariš tj. "mituzdahneš" u stilu - a vidite i mene da se mučim. On ti to piše na temelju onoga što će ti ev. napisati dr. Duić (radi i privatno) ili dr. Radončić (privat) ili, kojim čudom, tvoj "socijalni" MPO-ovac. SVa šansa je da tvoj primarni ginić za pola toga nije čuo ili, ako je čuo, misli da koje to veze ima sa cijelom pričom. Znači - ti moraš skroz pripremit teren, uz prijemčivog MPO-ovca ili ginića koji se bavi imunl. (Duić).

----------


## ina33

I ti drugi dr-ovi te moraju uputit i di se to vadi i savjetovat kako da glasi uputnica (barem je tako meni bilo).

----------


## bebomanka

> Bebomanka, koliko sam skužila, ti si pred zadnji postupak dobila spomenutu terapiju, bez posebnog razloga, hoću reći, testovi analize krvi nisu pokazali potrebu za heparinom ili dex-om? Koliku dozu spomenutih lijekova si uzimala?


Da, ja sam na moj zahtjev a uz savjetovanje dr.R. dobila tu terapiju na sto je moja  ginicka odmahivala rukom..Ipak,prvi put sam ostala T.na sto ona opet kaze da je cista slucajnost.. :/ 
Pocela sam sa Dexom 0,5 i Ass100 nesto prije stimulianog(neuspjelog) IVF-a ali ga nisam htjela prekidati vec sam ga pila 3 mjeseca.
Nakon sto niti taj zadnji stimulirani nije uspio(7.po redu),odlucila sam probati sa Fragminom 2500IU iako po nalazima nisam imala potrebe za njim.Ipak dr.R. je tvrdio da vrijedi pokusati vec iz samog razloga da imam toliko bezuspjesnih stimuliranih IVF-ova iza sebe i eto....Po njegovoj preporuci sam pocela dva dana prije FET-a i pikam ga nadalje.....Doslo je do implantacije!! I jel to sad stvarno slucajnost?!!!! :/ 
Ass100 isto pijem do daljnjega..

SRETNO SVIMA!   :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

> Primarni ginekolog, uz preokretanje očima koje zanemariš tj. "mituzdahneš" u stilu - a vidite i mene da se mučim. On ti to piše na temelju onoga što će ti ev. napisati dr. Duić (radi i privatno) ili dr. Radončić (privat) ili, kojim čudom, tvoj "socijalni" MPO-ovac. SVa šansa je da tvoj primarni ginić za pola toga nije čuo ili, ako je čuo, misli da koje to veze ima sa cijelom pričom. Znači - *ti moraš skroz pripremit teren*, uz prijemčivog MPO-ovca ili ginića koji se bavi imunl. (Duić).


Uh, ovo boldano mi najteže pada jer sam dosad bivala odbijena (u stilu, ma nemojte se zamarati, to vam je sve lutrija, jednom će se i vama dogodit, samo je upornost bitna itd). Ali ipak sam odlučila da ću ubuduće biti malo "neosjetljivija" na njihove odgovore i insistirati dalje dok me ne uvaže.

Ima li dr. Duić privatno neki broj na koji ga se može dobiti? Jel' on ordinira na Rebru?

ina33, hvala!  :Kiss:  

*Bebomanka* tvoj primjer ulijeva nadu tj. ja vjerujem da ipak nije sve to slučajnost.   :Love:

----------


## vikki

Dr. Duić radi u Merkuru, petkom prima u bolnici. Ali radi i privatno, srijedom poslijepodne, broj sam imala i ostao mi je u starom mobu, pa ako može na pp i meni, pliz, cure.   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Uh, ovo boldano mi najteže pada jer sam dosad bivala odbijena (u stilu, ma nemojte se zamarati, to vam je sve lutrija, jednom će se i vama dogodit, samo je upornost bitna itd). Ali ipak sam odlučila da ću ubuduće biti malo "neosjetljivija" na njihove odgovore i insistirati dalje dok me ne uvaže.


Fritulice, isto mi (vjerojatno i "nam svima") tako bijaše, onda se čovjek/žena "kulturno obezobraze", upravo proporcionalno duljini trajanja problema   :Love: .

----------


## fritulica1

> onda se čovjek/žena "kulturno obezobraze",


E upravo tako!   :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------


## uporna

> Samo da nam je jos dokuciti u cemu nasa *uporna* kasni..?  :?


Ja sam stvarno senilna. Eto i bebomanka zna bolje od mene kako sam i od kada uzimala fragmin.   :Love:  
Dakle točno je da sam drugi put uzimala fragmin od ET a ne od početka    :Embarassed:  
Ja ću morati ići doktoru i za pamćenje jer vidim da sve lošije pamtim.


*fritulice* ina ti je lijepo regla da se kako godine prolaze lijepo naučiš biti kulturnobezobrazan i tražiti svoje vrijeme i sva pitanja koje ti padnu na pamet.
Naravno da kad dođeš socijalcu i kažeš da si ti čula da bi možda bilo dobro napraviti te skupe pretrage itd. otfikarit će te vrlo vjerojatno. Ja sam otišla Duiću u Zajčevu i pitao me je zašto ja mislim da bi trebala napraviti te pretrage a moj je odgovor bio: Zato što toliko postupaka i godina i ET je iza mene da sam sigurna da nešto nije u redu! I dobila sam cijeli spisak na koji mi socijalac nije rekao ni riječ osim što me pitao kako sam došla do Duića. I tu sam rekla da se snalazim kako znam i umijem. Isto tako prije sam se sirota žurila doktoru brže se skini, brže obuci i ništa ne pitaj jer da ne oduzimam vrijeme drugima (a te druge uredno ostaju trudne i mijenjaju se iz godine u godinu). Kad postaneš maratonac onda više nema samilosti za druge gaziš sve živo ispred sebe.   :Laughing:   (ovo je bilo metaforički rečeno).

----------


## tiki_a

> Dr. Duić radi u Merkuru, petkom prima u bolnici. Ali radi i privatno, srijedom poslijepodne, broj sam imala i ostao mi je u starom mobu, pa ako može na pp i meni, pliz, cure.


I ja bih molila broj   :Trep trep:  

A što se naših dr-ova tiče, iako nemam loših iskustava često i ne idem do svoje dr. samo da ne bi na mene potrošila uputnice. A žena je stvarno ok. Moj dr. (MPO) nije sklon davanju bilo kakvih preparata ako nije siguran da pomaže, koliko vidim i na području imunologije ne govori ništa, i ja znam da ga "smijem" sve pitati, no ipak već sada imam psihičke pripreme jer znam (gotovo) da će smatrati da te stvari nisu bitne. Eto tako, izgleda da smo više obzirne prema dr-ima nego prema sebi.

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulice ina ti je lijepo regla da se kako godine prolaze lijepo naučiš biti kulturnobezobrazan i tražiti svoje vrijeme i sva pitanja koje ti padnu na pamet. 
> Naravno da kad dođeš socijalcu i kažeš da si ti čula da bi možda bilo dobro napraviti te skupe pretrage itd. otfikarit će te vrlo vjerojatno. Ja sam otišla Duiću u Zajčevu i pitao me je zašto ja mislim da bi trebala napraviti te pretrage a moj je odgovor bio: Zato što toliko postupaka i godina i ET je iza mene da sam sigurna da nešto nije u redu! I dobila sam cijeli spisak na koji mi socijalac nije rekao ni riječ osim što me pitao kako sam došla do Duića. I tu sam rekla da se snalazim kako znam i umijem. Isto tako prije sam se sirota žurila doktoru brže se skini, brže obuci i ništa ne pitaj jer da ne oduzimam vrijeme drugima (a te druge uredno ostaju trudne i mijenjaju se iz godine u godinu). Kad postaneš maratonac onda više nema samilosti za druge gaziš sve živo ispred sebe.  (ovo je bilo metaforički rečeno).


uporna   :Love:  
Joj, tako ja još uvijek, brzinsko skidanje, oblačenje, nezadržavanje doktora jer je njihovo vrijeme dragocjeno, a gužve su...  :Rolling Eyes:   to mi se valjda prilijepilo u naviku, ali dosta je bilo, sad se ni ja neću dati iz ordinacije dok ne saznam sve što mi je potrebno.  8) 

BTW, da ponovimo: traži se broj doktora Duića, pa tko ga ima, neka javi!

----------


## ina33

> Kad postaneš maratonac onda više nema samilosti za druge gaziš sve živo ispred sebe.    (ovo je bilo metaforički rečeno).


Živa istina, postaješ žena-bormašina   :Love: . Fritulice, šaljem ti nešto što sam u bormašina-fazi ukucala u svoj mobitel, ne znam više jel' to ažurno (nisam nikad tamo ni bila, al' sam tad sve mahnito zapisivala u mob što bi god doznala).

----------


## mačkulina

uporna, fritulice...cure drage zašto idete Duiću?

----------


## vikki

Evo, malo sam brža jutros. Neke idu kada nakon više IVF-ova i ET-a ne dođe do implantacije ili zbog ponovljenih spontanih pobačaja. Osobno sam išla zbog povišenog aCl-IgM, da vidim kakva je terapija potrebna (jer navodno i to uzrokuje odumiranje ploda) - rekao je samo Andol i Folacin, al očito nije bilo dovoljno jer sam opet imala missed. Sad nakon drugog pobačaja otići ću mu da vidim predlaže li što novo, da mu pokažem nalaze koje ću dobiti iz Petrove (prekoncepcijska) pa da eventualno kaže što bi još mogla napraviti.
Ukratko, kad se sumnja na imunološke probleme kod začeća i iznošenja trudnoće.
 :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

> uporna, fritulice...cure drage zašto idete Duiću?


Zašto pitaš? Pa nakon 5 ET-ova, uglavnom dobrih embrija, došla sam do zaključka da su mi potrebne dodatne pretrage, ali to me još nije bilo pokrenulo. Ipak, kada sam otkrila visoka antitijela na štitnjačču (autoimuna bolest), odlučila sam napraviti najvažnije imuno pretrage. Pošto je moj mpo-vac ostao gluh na moju prvu sugestiju, odlučila sam da idem sama dalje. I eto me kod Dujića, ma zapravo se još nisam uistinu odlučila na taj korak, tj. možda mi neće trebati. Nadam se da ću s mojim mpo-vcem ipak sve dogovoriti   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> uporna, fritulice...cure drage zašto idete Duiću?


vikki i fritulica1 su ti odgovorile, a ja sam tada spadala u grupu onih koje su imale preko 10 ET neuspješnih i 8 godina hodanja na postupke.
Nalazi pokazali povišen homocistein, povišen ACL IgM, točkasta mutacija FII 20210A -HETEROZIGOT, NK stanice 14% - terapija folna, andol/aspirin.
Iza toga pomak nabolje: 1. ET iz stimliranog postupka - trudna - spontani sa 6 tjedana, 1. FET - 0, 2. FET - trudna - spontani u šestom tjednu.

I sad neka netko kaže da nisam trebala na svoju ruku ići do dr. D. glavu bi mu odšerafila. 
Politika našeg zdravstva da se nakon 3 spontana ide u detaljne pretrage (jer su skupe) je idiotska, jer ima nas koje godinama ne možemo niti ostati trudne pa što to znači da smo loše sreće i da nam sve štima?!?  
Možda je besmisleno raditi pretrage nekome tko je tek krenuo u MPO vode ali nakon 5 ET neuspješnih tu nešto ne štima.

----------


## sretna35

*uporna*, moja bor mašinice   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ovo mi je tak slatko za poludit 8) 
vrlo je interesantno da je moj primarni ginić koji je u početku odmahivao rukom i na moje upite  :?  uz slijeganje ramena podizao pogled u pravcu neba, nešto kao: samo nebo zna  :Rolling Eyes:  , danas zainteresirano tražio da pogleda moje nalaze, ja sam u međuvremenu pročitala Duićev doktorat na webu i jasno mi je koliko sve ima smisla, dakle koliko god nešto na svoju ruku "izvukle" u pitanju je samo štednja

----------


## mačkulina

ne se ljutiti zašto pitam cure drage.

ja sa njim imam zaista oprečna iskustva.
Meni je on vodio trudnoću kada sam izgubila bebu. Nije kao liječnik dobro neka stvari napravio
I bilo je tu svašta još.

Niti bih više išla ikada k njemu a niti bih njega ikome preporučila.

----------


## sretna35

*mačkulina* jako mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva, ja sam o dr. Duiću čula sve najbolje, kao jedan od najboljih porodničara u Hrvatskoj kojem i privatnici razvikanih imena šalju trudnice pred porod ako se nešto iskomplicira

mojoj kolegici je napravio carski rez i tako uspješno završio blizanačku trudnoću započetu na VV-u kod dr. Lučingera, imala je samo riječi hvale za njega što se tiče dobro obavljenog posla bez ikakvih komplikacija

nažalost, svi liječnici imaju ponekad neku slijepu pjegu jer naprosto ne mogu sve predvidjeti i znati i ponekad se naše tijelo ne ponaša sukladno očekivanom (*moja najveća zabluda do sada je da je medicina strogo egzaktna znanost*)

na kraju balade i svih silnih nalaza koje je pročitao i objasnio *ipak mi je poželio najviše sreće u narednom postupku*, bila sam kod njega tri puta, zato što nikako da mi se nalazi kompletiraju (to je duga i bolna priča i ne želim o tome) i rekao da zna da bi svi mi kao i on željeli jednoznačan odgovor, ali da ga on ne može dati

na svom bolnom putu koji još nije završio spoznala da velika većina liječnika s kojima sam se susrela imaju više znanja i empatije za pacijente nego sam to pretpostavljala i očekivala

žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

ovako:

Radio mi je tri puta RACZ (nije uspjelo) i od četvrtog puta jeste. Ok tu ga zaista ne krivim i ne zamjeram jer je to takav zahvat.

Ali da nije vidio u PHD-u dvije rečenice koje je moj ujak koji je kirurg vidio i rekao ovdje nešto ne štima, beba je po meni zaostala u razvoju.
Pitala sam ga izričito da li što vidi iz toga rekao je NE sve je to ok to se događa, 
Izričito ga pitam: koje da pretrage radim? odgovara nikakve, vi ste super zdrava i odmah na bebu'. Ne treba niti jedna pretraga osim PAPA testa.

nakon toga odlazim u Vili (Latin,Kos, Radončić, Petrova (Šprem, Đelmiš, Ivanišević) i svi se slažu da nešto u PHD-u ne štima.

Tim u viliju mi propisuje koje po njima bih trebala pretrage napraviti i tako je sve počelo:
homozigot PAI
heterozigot MTHFR
odlasci hematologu...obevezno nakon 6 tjedana niskomolekularni heparin (bez njega nema šanse da ikada iznesem trudnoću)

I sad ti meni reci...čovjek koji ima takve magisterije, doktorate i slično...kako takvu stvar nije vidio????

Ajde mi molim te reci?

On je nekada bio jako dobar (pa što misliš zašto sam i ja došla k njemu jer sam čula sve te priče koje se pričaju) ali nekada kada je postojao Podobnikov tim koji je činio osim Podobnika i dr. Zmijanac i još jedan mladi super doktor i Dujić između ostalog.

Taj tim se raspao, ovo dvoje je otišlo sa Podobnikom, on je postao šef rodilišta... i nije to baš tako kao prije.

Želim ti sreću...

----------


## mačkulina

> mojoj kolegici je napravio carski rez i tako uspješno završio blizanačku trudnoću započetu na VV-u kod dr. Lučingera, imala je samo riječi hvale za njega što se tiče dobro obavljenog posla bez ikakvih komplikacija


svaka čast. on je dobar doktor porodničar..to se zna. Zato i jest postao šef rodilišta.

Ali u koegulaciji, imunologiji...mislim da je stagnirao. Ta se znanost galopirajuće razvija a on i dalje daje ogromne količine folne kiseline i aspirine.

heparin on ne uvodi a po novijim istraživanjima baš terapija sa niskomolekularnim heparinom postiže fantastične rezultate.

Uporna mi je bila simpatična. on ju pita:'zašto mislite da biste te sve pretrage trebali obaviti'?? meni je to totalno debilno i idijotsko pitanje od strane doktora.

Umjesto da ju on sam šalje ne te pretrage on ju pita zašto ona to misli? pa tko je tu doktror?

----------


## fritulica1

> na kraju balade i svih silnih nalaza koje je pročitao i objasnio *ipak mi je poželio najviše sreće u narednom postupku*, bila sam kod njega tri puta, zato što nikako da mi se nalazi kompletiraju (to je duga i bolna priča i ne želim o tome) i rekao da zna da bi svi mi kao i on željeli jednoznačan odgovor, ali da ga on ne može dati


Ja mogu i razumjeti da mi on jednoznačan odgovor ne može dati, ali mi može dati uputnicu za sve potrebne pretrage. A nakon toga možemo o odgovorima i eventualnoj terapiji. I o sreći.

----------


## fritulica1

> Umjesto da ju on sam šalje ne te pretrage on ju pita zašto ona to misli? pa tko je tu doktror?


Uh, to je na žalost naša realnost i nešto što me najviše smeta u MPO-u.  :/

----------


## ina33

Cure moje, nemojte se ljutiti, svi bi najrađe da odgovora ima i da se zna protokol - radi se to i to, tad i tad. MPO liječenje jest stvar dogovora pacijenta i liječnika, koji put razgovor jest produktivan jer nije jednoznačno - 1+1=2, end of discussion. To i je glavi dio frustracije oko MPO-a i oko bilo koje kompliciranije bolesti. Meni je draže to kad se priča, nego kad liječnik određuje, a pacijent može samo "snovat".

----------


## fritulica1

> Cure moje, nemojte se ljutiti, svi bi najrađe da odgovora ima i da se zna protokol - radi se to i to, tad i tad. MPO liječenje jest stvar dogovora pacijenta i liječnika, koji put razgovor jest produktivan jer nije jednoznačno - 1+1=2, end of discussion. To i je glavi dio frustracije oko MPO-a i oko bilo koje kompliciranije bolesti. Meni je draže to kad se priča, nego kad liječnik određuje, a pacijent može samo "snovat".


da, istina je i to, često zaboravimo kakva je zapravo MPO borba i koliko znanost tu još ima za istraživati, tj..odgovora još nema. 
Priznajem, nije ni njima s nama lako, ali eto, ja bih ipak da su malo lakši na okidaču za dodatne terapije, nakon nekog vremena pokušaja - pogreški...

----------


## uporna

mačkulina - ja se ne ljutim na tebe i žao mi je ako je moj odgovor tako zazvučao. Žao mi je i za tvoj gubitak.   :Love:  
Ono što mene izluđuje je to da nakon više od 5 ET neuspješnih većina MPO-ovaca su u stanju i dalje verglati po istom tipa puno pokušaja pa će upaliti.
Inače meni je dr. D. u cijeloj priči pozitivan jer sam dobila napismeno sve pretrage i sa time sam mogla konkretno tražiti uputnice. I meni osim aspirina i folne je napisao u trudnoći niske doze heparina. 
Njegovo pitanje je imalo veze sa time što sam došla u bolnicu (a ne privatno) gdje je sjedila i sestra koja je sve pisala i stekla sam dojam da on nije htio da ispadne da šakom i kapom dijeli preporuke za skupe pretrage.
Skidam kapu dr. A. koji je u stanju saslušati, dati odgovore i čuti prijedloge naših terapija koje razmjenjujemo na internetu i neke stvari i uvažiti što je veliki pomak (a ne tipa ja sam tu doktor i valjda ja najbolje znam što treba). Mislim da se lječnici trebaju naviknuti da je ovo naveliko era interneta i da ljudi nisu ovce kojima treba pastir već da sami istražuju što bi bilo dobro za njih jer ipak više je nama stalo do naših problema nego nekome sa strane.

----------


## ive25

Budući da je moj post otvorio drugi dio ove teme osjećam nekako da vam
moram javiti da samo uspjeli napraviti kariogram, dobiti bez problema uputnicu no za mikrodeleciju i F508 bilo je malo više muke, što, kako, zašto...I SVE JE OK!!!!!
Sada mirno krećemo u novi pohod! Odlučili smo se za Belgiju, pa šta bude   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

> Budući da je moj post otvorio drugi dio ove teme osjećam nekako da vam
> moram javiti da samo uspjeli napraviti kariogram, dobiti bez problema uputnicu no za mikrodeleciju i F508 bilo je malo više muke, što, kako, zašto...I SVE JE OK!!!!!
> Sada mirno krećemo u novi pohod! Odlučili smo se za Belgiju, pa šta bude


čestitam !!!!!!!! Neka bude sa srećom

Što je mikrodelacija i F508?

----------


## ive25

Mikrodeledcija i F508(pretraga da li je ijedan partner nositelj cistične fibroze) su dvije pretrage koje se u Briselu zahtjevaju (uz kariogram) kod iznimno loših spermiograma. Ukoliko je taj nalaz OK kod muškog partnera zena ga i ne mora praviti, osim ako se ne ide na predimplantacijsku dijagnostiku.

O samim pretragama, odnosno njihovom značenju, možeš naći na tei azzospermija gdje je jedna forumašica to puno bolje pojasnila, Zana čini mi se.

----------


## uporna

ive25 sretno.

----------


## Cvita

Zbog povisenih antitijela stitnjace dobila sam uputnicu za T3, T4 i TSH, pa me zanima slijedece:
Je li bitno koji dan ciklusa se vadi krv?
Ima li utjecaja to sto sam prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom postupku, a ovaj ciklus am imala FET i jos sam na Utrogestanima?

----------


## fritulica1

> Zbog povisenih antitijela stitnjace dobila sam uputnicu za T3, T4 i TSH, pa me zanima slijedece: 
> Je li bitno koji dan ciklusa se vadi krv? 
> Ima li utjecaja to sto sam prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom postupku, a ovaj ciklus am imala FET i jos sam na Utrogestanima?


Cvita, meni su rekli da je svejedno koji se dan vadi krv za TSH (i ostale hormone / antitijela vezano za štitnjaču).

Možda će stimulirani postupak imati utjecaja, ali dobro je da si barem dva ciklusa "čista". Utrogestan neće imati utjecaja na TSH.

----------


## tiki_a

Cvita, nemam pravi odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali moj prvi posjet dr. Laciću zbog hormona štitnjače - zapisao je koji mi je dc, ali nije komentirao da je to bitno. Drugi puta sam po njegovoj shemi sama izvadila hormone i nisam pratila koji mi je dc. U oba slučaja jedno antitijelo mi je bilo jako povišeno, a nalazi koje ti spominješ super. Eto nadam se da nije bitno kad se rade hormoni, ali nek' kažu cure koje su sigurne u to.

----------


## bebomanka

> Zbog povisenih antitijela stitnjace dobila sam uputnicu za T3, T4 i TSH, pa me zanima slijedece: 
> Je li bitno koji dan ciklusa se vadi krv? 
> Ima li utjecaja to sto sam prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom postupku, a ovaj ciklus am imala FET i jos sam na Utrogestanima?


Koliko se sjecam,u


> ijek su me slali na vadjenje hormona izmedju 3-5-dc. 
> Nema veze sto si prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom..ali vazno je napomenuti da TSH za stimulirani mora biti znatno nizi od normalnih ref. vrijednosti! Tako je kod mene pri zadnjem,uspjesnom FET-u ginicka rekla da treba poceti sa Euthyrox-om nesto prije FET-a jer mi je TSH tada mio oko 2 sto je bilo unutar ref. vrijednosti ali je ona rekla da je kod IVF-a bolje kad je TSH nesto nizi! I eto....kod mene je upalilo!

----------


## bebomanka

> Zbog povisenih antitijela stitnjace dobila sam uputnicu za T3, T4 i TSH, pa me zanima slijedece: 
> Je li bitno koji dan ciklusa se vadi krv? 
> Ima li utjecaja to sto sam prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom postupku, a ovaj ciklus am imala FET i jos sam na Utrogestanima?


Koliko se sjecam,uvijek su me slali na vadjenje hormona izmedju 3-5-dc. 
Nema veze sto si prije dva mjeseca bila u stimuliranom..ali vazno je napomenuti da TSH za stimulirani mora biti znatno nizi od normalnih ref. vrijednosti! Tako je kod mene pri zadnjem,uspjesnom FET-u ginicka rekla da treba poceti sa Euthyrox-om nesto prije FET-a jer mi je TSH tada mio oko 2 sto je bilo unutar ref. vrijednosti ali je ona rekla da je kod IVF-a bolje kad je TSH nesto nizi! I eto....kod mene je upalilo!

Sorryte,nesto sam zeznula u prijasnjem postu..  :Embarassed:

----------


## fritulica1

> Koliko se sjecam,uvijek su me slali na vadjenje hormona izmedju 3-5-dc.


Jesu, ali to je zato što ostali hormoni moraju biti kontrolirani u tom intervalu, ali za TSH nije bitno. Tj. samo su ga stavili u paket s ostalim hormonima koji moraju biti vađeni od 2-5 d.c.

Ako griješim, ispravite me, i meni je ovo bitno.

----------


## tiki_a

Moja frendica ima već duže problema sa štitnjačom i nikada nije spominjala da mora paziti koji dan će kontrolirati TSH. Naruči se kod dr-a kad joj zbog posla odgovara.

----------


## bebomanka

> Jesu, ali to je zato što ostali hormoni moraju biti kontrolirani u tom intervalu, ali za TSH nije bitno. Tj. samo su ga stavili u paket s ostalim hormonima koji moraju biti vađeni od 2-5 d.c.


A to svakako moze stimati!! Ja nikad nisam kontrolirala samo TSH pa sam vjerojatno zbog ostalih hormona morala vaditi izmedju 2-5 dc.

----------


## fritulica1

Znači, jednoglasno smo se složile da dan ciklusa za vađenje TSH nije bitan. Ajde, jedno malo opterećenje manje.   :Love:

----------


## Cvita

Hvala, cure. Koliko sam cula od nekih poznanica isto izgleda za TSH nije bitan DC.

----------


## vikki

Cure, ako koja zna broj med.-biok. laboratorija na Rebru na koji se naručuje, javite mi, pliz (ja imam stari). Moram napraviti LAC i ACA - može li se igdje osim na Rebru (za Vinogradsku znam, ali imaju drugačije ref. vrijednosti, zvala sam Breyer i neke privat labose, ali ne rade, a meni hitno treba novi nalaz zbog određivanja terapije kad krenem sa stimuliranim).
 :Smile:

----------


## lilium

vikki,
za Rebro imam broj koji je vrijedio u veljaci ove godine: 2367-248 narucuje se u vremenu od 12-14h; ne znam da li su ga vec promijenili.

Za LAC i ACA i ja sigurno znam da ga rade Rebro i Vinogradska, mozda da jos provjeris i Petrovu da li se preko njih sto da ubrzati?

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Ma ja sam kao radila prekoncepcijsku u Petrovoj i dobila sam nalaze štitnjače, OGTT, KKS, bilirubin, urea, urat... jetreni enzimi - sve je o.k. (osim anizocitoze u KKS, ali za to znam odavno i ne znam ima li to veze s pobačajima).
E, sad, nisu mi napravili najvažnije LAC i ACA, jer dr. Š. (Petrova) smatra da samo povišen aCl nema veze s pobačajima, a Luči bi htio baš to prije nego krenem u postupak radi određivanja doze i početka uzimanja heparin/aspirin kombinacije. Kako oko N. godine punim 38, stimulirani moram iskoristiti do 12. mjeseca, a sada nema šanse da napravim te pretrage ako ću se naručivati regularnim putem.   :Sad:  

Još nešto, piše da su urađeni testovi trombofilije, međutim, dobila sam samo dva nalaza (nisu dokazane točkaste mutacije nečeg, nemam sad nalaz kod sebe, ne znam čega) i ništa drugo  :? 
Zar ne idu proteini C i S, faktor V-leiden i još neke stvarčice u testove trombofilije?

lilium   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

taj nalaz koji imas je vjerojatno za Factor V leiden ili Factor II  mutaciju - mislim  da za te mutacije kazu da su tockaste  
da, ima dosta drugih pretraga vezanih uz sklonost trombofiliji, npr: 
- APTV, PV
- antitrombin III, protein C, protein S, 
- mutacije gena: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) , PAI-1 (4G/4G), ACE (D/D) 
- dobro je znati i status homocisteina i s tim vezanu mutaciju gena MTHFR C677T 

 :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Txs, lilium, onda ili nisu stigli svi nalazi (u što čisto sumnjam, rađeni su prije više od dva mjeseca) ili nisu radili sve pretrage.
Svejedno...
 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

> dobro je znati i status homocisteina i s tim vezanu mutaciju gena MTHFR C677T


Sad to i mene zanima....moj homocistein je prilicno bio nizak pa mi je dr. R. savjetovao da uzimam punu dozu folne..
A sto to jos pokazuje? Kako se moze uvidjeti ta mutacija gena MTHFR C677T? Na sto on utjece i do cega moze doci u trudnoci?

----------


## lilium

bebomanka,
problem je kada je homocistein previsok jer kada ga je previse moze stetno uticati na krvozilni sustav i poticati stvaranje ugrusaka. Tvoj je mali i mislim da to nije nikakav problem.
Mutacija gena MTHFR C677T moze ukazati na genetsku sklonost povisenom homocisteinu  - u tim slucajevima zbog poremecenog metabolizma folata-folne kiseline i uz nju vezanih B6 i B12 dolazi do povisenog homocisteina - u tim slucajevima se onda prepisuje redovna terapija vecim dozama tih vitamina. A svima nama ostalima jedna umjerena doza tih vitamina nece stetiti.

 :Heart:

----------


## bebomanka

*lilium*  :Naklon:   :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

> Ma ja sam kao radila prekoncepcijsku u Petrovoj i dobila sam nalaze štitnjače, OGTT, KKS, bilirubin, urea, urat... jetreni enzimi - sve je o.k. (osim anizocitoze u KKS, ali za to znam odavno i ne znam ima li to veze s pobačajima).
> E, sad, nisu mi napravili najvažnije LAC i ACA, jer dr. Š. (Petrova) smatra da samo povišen aCl nema veze s pobačajima, a Luči bi htio baš to prije nego krenem u postupak radi određivanja doze i početka uzimanja heparin/aspirin kombinacije. Kako oko N. godine punim 38, stimulirani moram iskoristiti do 12. mjeseca, a sada nema šanse da napravim te pretrage ako ću se naručivati regularnim putem.   
> 
> Još nešto, piše da su urađeni testovi trombofilije, međutim, dobila sam samo dva nalaza (nisu dokazane točkaste mutacije nečeg, nemam sad nalaz kod sebe, ne znam čega) i ništa drugo  :? 
> Zar ne idu proteini C i S, faktor V-leiden i još neke stvarčice u testove trombofilije?
> 
> lilium


vikki...

inače na PAtologiji I kažu :'uzmite uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu i oni to tamo naprave'.
Protein C i protein S se čekaju po mjesec dana jer vrlo često nema reagensa

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a što je PAS i kako ti on može djelovati na trudnoću?
> 
> 
> APS - antifosfolipidni sindrom, navodno može biti uzrokom ponovljenih spontanih (problemi sa zgrušavanjem krvi, cirkulacijom). Ima nekoliko parametara za dokazivanje prisustva antifosfolipidnih antitijela: LAC (lupus antikoagulant) i aCl-IgM (antikardiolipnskia antitijela). Meni je povišen samo aCl-IgM (i to konstantno jako pozitivan) i prije tri mjeseca nakon missed abortiona i kiretaže rekli su da je to uzrok. Na kontroli u Petrovoj dr. Z. je rekao da ne misli da je isključivo to uzrok, da to nije APS, nego tek granični slučaj, a dr. Š. koja me sad vodi (Petrova) rekla je da to nema veze, da uopće nije APS kad je povišen samo jedan parametar. Sad ti znaj.
> Uglavnom, radila sam prekoncepcijsku, čekam još neke nalaze, a ovisno o nalazima možda onda odem hematologu.
>  
> ...


vikki.... meni su na osnovu nalaza u Petrovoj samoincijativno preporučili hematologa. Hematologija na Rebru je nešto najgore što sma u životu vidjela totalno je neorganizirana *ali* tamo možeš napraviti sve ali sve pretrage za koje bi ti trebalo more uputnica da ih ideš moliti kod ginekologa ili dr. opće prakse.

Meni su tamo napravili oko 20 tak koagulacijskih pretraga.

----------


## sretna35

vikki,

ja sam u ponedjeljak na Sv. Duhu obavila pretrage bez čekanja i naručivanja, doduše to su bile uputnice za hormone i antitijela štitnjače, međutim, danas su se čak na TV-u hvalili da rade sve pretrage bez naručivanja i čekanja. Svi hormoni i antitijela štitnjače su bili gotovi već u petak tj. za četiri dana. Samo treba provjeriti da li rade pretrage koje tebi trebaju. Ja sam zvala na centralu i  prespojili su me u labos. Prije toga sam zvala Vinogradsku i rekli su da naručuju.

----------


## Iskra

Sjetna35, ja bih trebala ponoviti nalaze hormona i antitijela štitnjače. Prvi puta sam to radila na Rebru gdje sam se morala naručivati, a sada bih to napravila na Sv. Duhu pa te molim broj labosa da se mogu konzultirati. Naime jučer sam na forumu "Zdravlje i život" pisala dr. Radončiću o tome kako su mi hormoni uredni, ali antitijela su mi enormno visoka (norm. 60, a meni su 2000 IU), sve ostalo je uredno, mi dobijemo 4-5 stanica (imam 1 jajnik i jajovod), ali četvrti dan se prestanu dijeliti pa je moje pitanje bilo kako poboljšati kvalitetu jajnih stanica, rekao mi je: "Svakako tražite problem oko antitijela i štitnjače; ta antiitjela prije ili kasnije će dovesti do smanjene sinteze T3 i T4, koji su neophodni za opći metabolizam, a time izravno utječu na kvalitetu svih stanica pa i jajnih.
Nadalje, provjerite kakvo je stanje s razinom vitamina B12 u krvi; nerijetko u sklopu antitijela na razna tkiva, budu nazočna i odredjeni tip antitijela koje remete resorpciju B12. Mada se njegov nedostatak uspješno može premostiti davanjem folne kiseline (što vjerujem, unaprijed uzimate), svejedno je važno kolika je njegova razina.
Dakle, učinite opet TSH i antitijela; stalnim provjerama možete uloviti trenutak hipotireoze i početi s dodavanjem egzogenih hormona".

Tako da bih morala ponoviti te nalaze.

Pusa i hvala!

----------


## mačkulina

vikki... ti se vodiš u Petrovoj. Petrova ti prizna jedino nalaze labosa Rebro. Tako da se dobro raspitaj prije nego štro odeš u Vinogradsku ili Sv Duh (kako ovdje gore cure govore da su išle) jer vrlo lako moguće da ti se ti nalazi neće priznati.

----------


## vikki

Ne samo to, *mačkulina*, nego imaju različite ref. vrijednosti. Moj aCl-IgM (zadnji nalaz) u Vinogradskoj je bio 8 (ref. vrijednost <7), a na Rebru 22 (ref. vr. 20 - 30 umjereno pozitivno). Dujić kaže da mu je mjerodavan samo nalaz s Rebra, a treba čekati za naručiti se tamo i još nalaze   :Rolling Eyes:  
U Vinogradskoj ide triput brže, ali mi njihovi nalazi ne vrijede.
Ne kužim da privatni labosi ne rade te pretrage (u dogovoru, dakako, s bolnicama).
I da, kolegica s posla preporučila mi je jednu, kako ona kaže, odličnu doktoricu hematologa na Rebru, samo ne znam koga pitati uputnicu za to. Možda mi Radončić napiše preporuku za hem. pretrage. Idiot sam što sam dva mjeseca sjedila i čekala nalaze iz Petrove, a oni u toj dnevnoj bolnici nisu napravili ništa što već nisam znala. Vadili su mi krv praktički bez ikakvih konzultacija sa mnom, što imam, a što ne.
*sjetna35*, nazvat ću i Sv. Duh da vidim rade li to, već sam pomalo štufa. Kad mislim da sam napravila sve, ispadne da sam opet na početku.
Cure drage, txs na savjetima   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

dr. Zupančić radio probleme sa koagulacijom u trudnoći. Voditeljica je labosa za koagulaciju. Ja sam kod nje išla.

Dala mi je da napravim oko 20 pretraga samo jednim vađenjem krvi. To bih čekala godinu dana i trebalo bi mi 20 uputnica da sma išla na svoju ruku ili kod 5 doktora.

Moja iskustva iz petrove su ta: ako ćeš kod njih voditi trudnoću onda te naruče za dnevnu bolnicu, sve ti to izvade u tih 24 sata kada si u toj dnevnoj bolnici i nalazi su gotovi odmah.

Meni je išlo malo drugačije, meni je te preporuke za pretrage dali u Viliju, moj dr opće prakse me je poslao na vađenje krvi, kada sma dobila nalaze sa Rebra onda me je ginekolog uputnicom posao u petrovu, a tamo mi dali preporuku za hematologa (obzirom da sma homozigot i da je to po njima dosta rizično i ne usude se vrijednost heparina sami određivati već da hematolog da mišljenje).
kada sma došla kod dr. Zupičić, rekla je treba još pretraga i poslala m,a ne tih 20-tak i onda hematolog preporučio  heparin. 
Znači, nije to moja želja, moj hir već moja pretraga. 

Na takav nalaz i mišljenje hematologa nijedan doktor u Republici Hrvatskoj nema ti pravo heparin ne dati ili negirati mišljenje struke (hematologa)

To je ono što treba postići.

Ovako, samo lutaš od ginekologa do ginekologa, svaki od njih ima svoj stav, svoja iskustva, ali kada imaš crno na bijelo od hematologa, svaki ginekolog ti mora to ispoštovati

----------


## vikki

Mačkulina, mislim da se radi o istoj dr., baš ću pogledati doma. Jer, nije stvar samo u davanju heparina, nego dozi, kako sam shvatila poznanicu kojoj su tokom cijele trudnoće, ovisno o nalazima, mijenjali terapiju, tj. dozu heparina/aspirina. Ona je ležala u Petrovoj, ali je kontrolirala hematologica s Rebra.
Nadam se da ću uz Radončićevu preporuku dobiti uputnicu za hematologa.

----------


## mačkulina

> Mačkulina, mislim da se radi o istoj dr., baš ću pogledati doma. Jer, nije stvar samo u davanju heparina, nego dozi, kako sam shvatila poznanicu kojoj su tokom cijele trudnoće, ovisno o nalazima, mijenjali terapiju, tj. dozu heparina/aspirina. Ona je ležala u Petrovoj, ali je kontrolirala hematologica s Rebra.
> Nadam se da ću uz Radončićevu preporuku dobiti uputnicu za hematologa.


točno tako viki. trudnicama se daje količina ovisno o koagulacijskim pretragama i o njihovoj kilaži.

To je ta doktorica kod koje sam ja išla. Dr. Zupičić i kod nje se naručuje.

neka ti Radončić samo napiše preporuku, tvoja doktorica opće prakse neka stavi na uputnicu pregled+obrada i tada ti već od prvi put mogu vaditi krv.

----------


## vikki

mačkulina   :Kiss:  
Vjerujem da ću idući tjedan imati uputnicu.

----------


## mačkulina

tj. pregled+vađanje krvi

----------


## uporna

Dobila nalaze sa Rebra:
LAC - negativan
ANF-negativan
ACL IgM - 3 (negativno do 10) :D to se popravilo jer je bilo 23

homocistein će biti gotov za 3 tjedna  :Mad:

----------


## ZO

bravo uporna  :D  :D  :D 
neka i homo bude tako dobar  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

homo će biti ok jer pijem folnu konstantno

----------


## Dodirko

*uporna*  Iskreno, ništa Te ne razumijem ali sam sretna jer vidim da skakućeš.....   :D

----------


## ZO

> *uporna*  Iskreno, ništa Te ne razumijem ali sam sretna jer vidim da skakućeš.....   :D


  :Laughing:  
i moj je homo onda dobar jer pijem folnu već sto godina...
sad skačem i za tebe i za sebe  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

> *uporna*  Iskreno, ništa Te ne razumijem ali sam sretna jer vidim da skakućeš.....   :D


  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Uporna, jesi pila što kad se aCl snizio? Aspirin, nešto? Joj, da meni hoće  8)

----------


## lilium

uporna,
 :D

----------


## molu

bok, nova sam ovdje. Nakon prve uredne trudnoće i poroda 2003, imala 4 spontana pobačaja, od toga svi između 5 i 7 tjedna. Jednom kiretirana. Uglavnom, da sad ne duljim, kopam čitav dan po forumu u vezi pretraga pa imam par pitanja, ako bi mi mogli pomoći?

Napravila sam nedavno sve briseve - ok, papa uvijek u redu, hormoni štitnjače ok, ali nisam radila antitijela, a sad vidim da se tu i ona spominju, pa me zanima koliko su ona važna za trudnoću i moguće pobačaje i ako su hormoni štitnjače ok trebaju li se raditi i ta antitijela?

Drugo moj me gin šalje na HLA tipizaciju partnera na Rebro kod dr Humar, pa me zanima koji je postupak naručivanja i zna li netko broj?

Sutra idem kod svog soc gin po uputnice, pa kolko sam uspjela skužit trebat će mi držati fige  :Wink:  

Isto tako mi je moj gin reko da se s nalazima HLA tipizacije javim dr Duiću, ali ja bih kod njega išla i prije, na konzultacije, jer sam skužila da ima još pretraga i stvari koje utječu na spontane. Mislite li da je to ok? Neki savjet? Vidim da se pisalo i da ordinira privatno, pa me zanima ako ima netko broj ili adresu?

I samo još jedno pitanje, mislite da bi bilo pametno napraviti i kariogram. Moj gin mi niš o tome nije govorio.


Sorry na ovako opsežnom postu, ali dosta mi je više čekanja i neizvjesnosti, vrijeme mi curi prebrzo, a meni se čini da se vrtim u krug i želim nešto poduzeti.

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## fritulica1

> uporna Iskreno, ništa Te ne razumijem ali sam sretna jer vidim da skakućeš..... :D


*X*  :Grin:  

 :D

----------


## ina33

Evo da i ja malo poskočim za upornu  :D !




> Isto tako mi je moj gin reko da se s nalazima HLA tipizacije javim dr Duiću, ali ja bih kod njega išla i prije, na konzultacije, jer sam skužila da ima još pretraga i stvari koje utječu na spontane. Mislite li da je to ok? Neki savjet? Vidim da se pisalo i da ordinira privatno, pa me zanima ako ima netko broj ili adresu?


Dobrodošla, molu, pametno razmišljaš i ja bi se sve tako pitala. Sadržajna pitanja će ti vjerojatno najbolje moći odgovoriti lumen-forumašica, lilium, a i druge cure koje su duboko ili dublje u to ušle, a evo da ti ja u svom tajničkom stilu pošaljem broj ordinacije privatno - bilo bi ti ga dobro ulovit, kako si sama zaključila, i PRIJE toga svega. Možeš ga hvatat i petkom na Merkuru, ali tamo je gužva, čekanja - moraš, više-manje, odvojit jedan dan od posla, ako radiš, plus nema se tako vremena možda natanane. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## ina33

Molu, još malo ideja za pitanja dr-u (mislim da bi trebala krenuti dalje od svog redovnog privatnika ili socijalca ako te i on za te stvari sam šalje dalje) - treba li raditi lupus antikoagulant, testove zgrušavanja krvi i sl. To se dosta isto radi u sklopu "imunologije", koji put je i zbog tih nepravilnosti u zgrušavanju krvi problem u zadržavanju trudnoće. Idi i popričaj s jednim od ona dva iz PP-a, a možda bi trebalo obradit i tvog supruga - sve ih pitaj.

----------


## lilium

molu, 
Kao prvo zao mi je za tvoje gubitke, kao i za gubitke svih vas koje ste se nasle u ovakvim situacijama! Ja sam se zbog vlastitog slucaja (habitualni pobacaji - primarna pobacilja, 3 pobacaj u nizu, sva tri missed a.b. oko 9 tjedna) pocela baviti ovom tematikom; na prvi pogled ne izgleda ruzicasto, no doktori kazu da je uz malo srece i medicinske pomoci dosta velika vjerojatnost pozitivnog uspjeha, samo treba biti uporan i psihicki to sve skupa izdrzati.

Sto se uzroka tice, statistike kazu slijedece (tu govorim o 25%-40% neuspjelih trudnoca u 1% zena-habitualki ): 
1. u 50-61,5% - kromosomske greske (ovaj postotak vrijedi za zene ispod 35g; kasnije s godinama nesto raste; prema nekim izvorima za zene preko 40 naraste na cak 80%) 
2. u 17% - hormonalni problemi s lutealnom fazom 
3. u 15% - problemi s koagulacijom krvi - pro-trombiotski faktori 
4. razni ostali hormonalni problemi - policisticni jajnici, secerna bolest koja nije pod kontrolom...
5. razni imuni poremecaji, autoimune bolesti.. i tako dalje. 

Takodjer, statistike govore da se raniji pobacaji cesce desavaju zbog kromosomskih i hormonalnih razloga. Do nedavno se pricalo da koagulacijski poremecaji, pa i tu neki vezani autoimuni, uzrokuju probleme tek od cca. 10 tjedna trudnoce nadalje - no izgleda da se i te granice sada pomicu na ranije tjedne. A i raznorazni autoimuni problemi izgleda da mogu zasmetati od samog pocetka (js, implantacija pa dalje). 
Koliko sam naucila u nasim uvjetima se mogu dobiti slijedece pretrage (no da li neke raditi ili ne isto zna ovisiti o procjeni lijecnika s obzirom na specificnu situaciju, npr. kod koagulacije i imunologije se zna krenuti s par pretraga, pa se onda jos produbi po potrebi ako je sto sumnjivo):

ENDOKRINOLOSKA ISPITIVANJA 
- progesteron 21 dan ciklusa; prolaktin (ne vezano za dane ciklusa)testosteron; te FSH, estradiol, LH od 2 do 5 dana ciklusa (izgleda da je najbolje 2-3 dan... no po nekima moze i do 5.)
- testovi stitnjace: - TSH, T3, T4, hTgAt (tiroidna antitijela) 
- secer u krvi: 
--OGTT (Oralni glukoza tolerans test) 
--HbA1c... - test kaze kolike su bile kolicine secera u zadnjih 8-12 tjedana 
Ako endokrinoloski nesto ne stima to moze uticati i na "kvalitetu" ovulacije na jajnu stanicu, na lutealnu fazu ciklusa, na losiji endometrij ....

KARIOTIPIZACIJA SUPRUZNIKA 
- nije lose imati, cisto da se iskljuci nasljedjene genetske greske kao moguci uzrok ponavljajucih pobacaja 
Greske se otkriju kod par posto parova, a i za njih se onda daju statistike uspjeha s obzirom na otkrivenu genetsku gresku.

PRETRAGE ZA PROBLEME SA ZGRUSAVANJEM KRVI (TROBMOFILIA) 
- koagulogram (APTV, PV, fibrinogen....)
- antitrombin III, protein C, protein S, 
- mutacije gena: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden, a u novije vrijeme i PAI-1 polimorfizam i s njim u vezi ACE polimorfizam 
-problemi s homocisteinom (hiperhomocisteinemija): 
-- homocistein: povisena vrijednost ukazuje na moguce probleme s krvozilnim sustavom (mozdani i srcani udari!) i komplikacije u trudnoci (inace dobro za znati: metabolizam homocisteina je povezan je s: folnom kiselinom, vitaminima B12 i B6 - oni ga odrzavaju niskim) 
-- mutacija MTHFR (metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza)(C677T) 
Ponekada doktori zakljucuju da li te pretrage treba raditi ili ne s obzirom na obiteljsku situaciju - da li se u obitelji pojavljuje tromboza i ostali problemi s krvozilnim sustavom. 

PRETRAGE ZA AUTOIMUNE PROBLEME koji utjecu na faktore zgrusavanja: 
- Lupus Antikoagulant(LAC) 
- Antikardiolipinska antitijela ( AcL IgG, IgM) 
Tzv. antifosfolipidni sindrom - efekt "ljepljive" krvi.

DODATNE IMUNE PRETRAGE
-Antinuklearna protutjela 
-Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS): Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro), Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La), Anti Sm protutijela 
- HLA tipizacija

Sretno   :Heart:  

ina33   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

lilium, ovo je fakat vrlo jasno i detaljno. Hvala na pomoći. A ništa mi drugo ne preostaje nego uhvatiti se ukoštac s time.

idem danas kod svog gin po uputnicu za HLA tipizaciju para (nadam se da nebu radio probleme) da ne gubim vrijeme kad to već imam napisano na svojim papirima a čula sam da se dugo čeka na rezultate, MM sam već nagovorila na spermiogram, samo mora pričekat pošto nam je apstinencija sad poduža budući da sam mirovala jer sam bila trudna (uf, teško mi se i sjetiti da sam prije 4 dana bila happy) i pravac kod Duića ili Radončića na dodatne konzultacije.

obavijestit ću vas kako je prošlo.

 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> idem danas kod svog gin po uputnicu za HLA tipizaciju para (nadam se da nebu radio probleme)


Molu, probaj se smireno i neemotivno i uporno i razložno postavit i nadam se da će ti dati - ako bude radio probleme, znaj da nije ništa osobno (iako je to tebi i svakom pacijentu itekako "up close and personal", nego vjerojatno kuburi s budžetom jer je to sve skupo, ali i po svemu (više od 3 spontana) imaš pravo na to, tako se i postavi i budi uporna, razumi i ti njega pa će i on tebe, od povišenih tonova ionako nema neke koristi (onda bi ti bilo najbolje promijenit). Također, možda će ti lakše biti da se automatski postaviš tako da ne očekuješ neko suosjećanje od njega ili nje, soc. često budu po stavu administrativci koji se ne uživljavaju pretjerano u ove muke i takav pacijent im je opterećenje, tako da je možda bolje krenut s malim očekivanjima, pa ako ispadne sućutan i blagonaklon, super. Mislim, u situaciji kad u bolnicama nema sredstava za portrošni materijal, a ravnatelji koji probiju budžete dobit će otkaz, to ti je naša reala - je da se to kao u pravilu i kako je idealno zamišljeno možda ne bi pacijenta trebalo ticat, ali se ipak dotikava, jer to je naš kontekst. Dakle - smireno, razložno, uporno i neemotivno (ili ako je takav tip - emotivno) - upornost je ključ. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

A, realno gledano, za sućut imaš nas ovdje, a i za dublje uvide ovako nekog pametnog i elokventnog koji to fino sažme ko lilium, i ove navedene doktore-specijalce, of kors. Samo hrabro,proaktivno, uporno i optimistično, u stilu tvoga potpisa!

----------


## sis

Ja bih se priključila ovoj temi. Situacija je slična, jedno dijete, tri spontana (9.-11. tjedan, jedan prije djeteta, dva poslije). Ne usudim se trudit ostat trudna jer ne znam kako će završit. Brisevi, papa, torch -b.o. 
Primarni ginekolog nije za pretrage (k'o imam jedno zdravo dijete), ja ću puknut ako se ne pokrenem. Nadam se da ću ga uspjet uvjerit za uputnice. 
I tu bih vas molila malo vaših razmišljanja. Bi li bilo pametno da se pokupim u Zg i redom radim pretrage (a to moram dobro organizirati jer treba organizirat prijevoz, g.o. čuvanje djeteta) i jeli to uopće moguće (ako jest gdje)?
Osim kariotipitacije i HLA tipizacije, što bi još trebala pregledati oba supružnika istovremeno?
Puno bi mi značili vaši odgovori i komentari.

----------


## fritulica1

Lilium   :Naklon:  
Ja mislim da bi moderatorice tvoj zadnji post slobodno mogle zalijepiti na vrh topica. 

Mene zanima sljedeće:  zna li netko koje su točno skraćenice gore spomenutih ispitivanja, tj. što mora, pojedinačno za svaku pretragu, pisati u uputnici??? (ovo pitam jer ću ja morati diktirati socijalnom sadržaj uputnice).

Npr. Antinuklearna protutjela - ANA (znam da je za njih skraćenica ANA, a za ove druge ne znam).  :?

Hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

Cure bok,

evo da vam javim kako je prošlo. Upravo se vratila od svog soc. gin. i super pozitivno iskustvo!!! Došla ja prvi put k njemu (tek sam se prošle godine prijavila) i pripremila se na uvjeravanja i moljakanja, a kad tamo čovjek super fin i ljubazan i bez pogovora i prigovora dao sve kaj trebam  :Smile:   Doduše tražila sam ga samo uputnicu za HLA tipizaciju para koju sam imala napismeno od svog gin ali me odmah pitao i treba li mi uputnica za Duića na što sam rekla da sam se uspjela naručiti kod njega privatno i odmah mi je rakao da ak ću još nešto trebati, a on vjeruje da hoću, da samo dođem. Baš sam bila sretna, ako se sretan može uopće biti u ovakvoj situaciji.

I tako vam ja sutra idem na Rebro, provjereno je da se za HLA tipizaciju ne treba naručivati nego se pacijenti primaju svaki radni dan od 7-10 ujutro, a u četvrtak kod Duića (iznimno slijedeći tjedan četvrtak, inače ordinira srijedom) na daljnje konzultacije i savjete za ostale pretrage.
Konačno sam se pokrenula i puno sam pozitivnija odmah. 

Obavijestit ću vas o daljnjim koracima, pa možda nekome pomogne.


*Sis* žao mi je i u potpunosti te shvaćam. Mogu ti samo reći da je meni sad puno lakše od kad sam krenula nešto poduzimati iako su u pitanju tek para dana nego prije. Moj savjet - ne čekaj, nego se probaj organizirati i pravac na pretrage. Držim fige i tebi i meni i svim curama u sličnim situacijama.


još jednom   :Kiss:  svima

----------


## sis

Drago mi je što je krenulo bez problema. 
___________________________________________

Nije se meni problem organizirati kad pohvatam što sve trebam, gdje i kako pa na temelju toga zaskočim onoga koji mi treba dati uputnice.
Zato bih i voljela čuti komentare iskusnih (kao što sam navela u prethodnom postu).

----------


## ina33

> Lilium   
> Ja mislim da bi moderatorice tvoj zadnji post slobodno mogle zalijepiti na vrh topica.


x. Ovo je stvarno super korisno i ukratko dano   :Love: .

----------


## fjora

> Ja bih se priključila ovoj temi. Situacija je slična, jedno dijete, tri spontana (9.-11. tjedan, jedan prije djeteta, dva poslije). Ne usudim se trudit ostat trudna jer ne znam kako će završit. Brisevi, papa, torch -b.o. 
> Primarni ginekolog nije za pretrage (k'o imam jedno zdravo dijete), ja ću puknut ako se ne pokrenem. Nadam se da ću ga uspjet uvjerit za uputnice. 
> I tu bih vas molila malo vaših razmišljanja. Bi li bilo pametno da se pokupim u Zg i redom radim pretrage (a to moram dobro organizirati jer treba organizirat prijevoz, g.o. čuvanje djeteta) i jeli to uopće moguće (ako jest gdje)?
> Osim kariotipitacije i HLA tipizacije, što bi još trebala pregledati oba supružnika istovremeno?
> Puno bi mi značili vaši odgovori i komentari.


možda bi bilo najbolje da se popodne naručiš kod Duića i da ti on da preporuku za ove pretrage, za kariogram se naručuješ, a ostalo ne - bar je tako bilo kad sam ja išla, sve možeš izvaditi isti dan u centralnom laboratoriju na Rebru možda baš taj dan kad se naručiš za kariogram, muž daje krv za kariogram i HLA tipizaciju, kad sve obaviš i dobiješ nalaze - opet kod Duića

----------


## sis

Hvala fjora. I tako mm-a nema slijedeća tri mjeseca pa otpadaju ove zajedničke pretrage. Koliko se čekaju nalazi kariograma i HLA tipizacije?

Molila bih broj od dr. Duića na pp.

----------


## lilium

fritulica1,
za imunologiju i dio pretraga imas kratice na mijinom postu pri vrhu ove teme. sto se markera za trombofiliju i sl. tice tu mislim da tu moze pisati homocistein, protein C, protein S... i tako dalje kako sam napisala i bitno je da za pretrage gdje se traze genetski markeri pise genetska mutacija (cisto da ne dobijes u nalazu trenutnu vrijednost a ne genetsku sklonost za npr. factor V, pa PAI-1). 

Izgleda da je najbolje imati nalaze s Rebra - on je referentni centar (iako dosta petraga radi i Vinogradska) Ssto se tice narucivnja na Rebru u veljaci ove god. su uveli narucivanje, za neke pretrage se izgleda vise ne treba narucivati, no bolje nazvati i provjeriti na broj koji sam nedavno na ovoj temi postala vikki

Cure   :Love:   i sretno!!!

----------


## rib

Jedna od vas mi je poslala na moj post ovaj link prije neki dan i tek sad sam uhvatila vremena da ga iscitam. I jesam u jednom dahu! Sjajne informacije sam pokupila! 
Lilium ti si cudo! 
Od svih vasih pretraga mogu reci da sam dosta toga uradila i sad cekam vrijeme da odem kod moje dok. da ona pregleda sve nalaze.
Zivim u Sarajevu, tako da ne mogu nikom pomoci oko uputnica jer naravno razlicito funkcionisemo, ali cu vam ispricati kako sam ja do svih dosla i do sada nisam platila nista ili samo neku mizernu participaciju!
Kao prvo, ovaj zadnji (2.) spontani sam igrom slucaja imala kod kuce (u Hrvatskoj) i tada sam zamolila dok. koji mi je odradio kiretazu da mi napise sve moguse pretrage koje bih mogla napraviti. Uradio je to, ocito skidajuci pretrage sa nekog site-a, mozda ovog!, i sve je bilo onako s brda-s dola. 
Potom sam otisala kog svoje dok. ovdje u SA i ona me je uputila na one standardne pretrage, svi brisevi na bakterije i viruse, papa, hormoni stitne zlijezde, spermiogram i kariogram i posto je sve bilo OK kaze ona vise nista ne treba, pocnite sa radovima, a ja nisam uradila ni cetvrtinu stvari sa one moje liste. 
Onda se napravim pametna, odem u svoju ambulantu (dom zdravlja), prije toga se kod poznanika raspitam koji je ljekar opste prakse najnemarniji i posjetim ga. Podmetnem mu nalaz moje dok. na koji ja dopisem sve sto zelim uraditi i on mi napise uput za sve to, ali na jednu uputnicu. Odem u lab. na koju je uput glasio (a koji moja dok priznaje) i oni mi rastumace gdje i sta trebam da povadim. Elem bilo je tu hodanja i vadjenja krvi (mislim da nisam prosla ispod 15 epruveta) i sve sam zavrsila. Cak sam dobila uputnicu i za HLA tipizaciju, ali sam odustala od toga da se ne nerviram unaprijed zbog rezultata, a i nisam sigurna kako ce na to gledati moja dok. i znaci li joj ista taj nalaz.
Sad istina imam drugi problem, kako njoj objesniti odakle mi sve ti nalazi.
Eto raspisala sam se malo, ali moja mala prevara moze nekome pomoci i dati ideju. 
Iz mog iskustva uputnice daje ili muskarac koji se ne udubljuje u posao ili zena majka koja je u stanju da shvati neciju tugu (preko takve smo dobili uput za kariogram - moj ljekar opste prakse me je uredno odbio jer je preskupo i jer za to treba saglasnost zavoda za zdravstvo!).

Sretno svima!

----------


## lilium

rib   :Love:  
zahvaljujuci rib dodajem jos jednu stavku ovdje i to u:

PRETRAGE ZA AUTOIMUNE PROBLEME koji utjecu na faktore zgrusavanja: 
- Lupus Antikoagulant(LAC) 
- Antikardiolipinska antitijela ( AcL IgG, IgM) 

- ANTITIJELA PROTIV BETA-2-GLIKOPROTEINA I (kratki naziv: β2-GPI)
pronasla sam da i tu pretragu radi Rebro i za klinicku info oni kazu:
"Primarni antifosfolipidni sindrom (PAPS), sekundarni antifosfolipidni sindrom (SAPS) vezan uz sistemske reumatske bolesti, vaskulitise, idiopatsku trombocitopeničnu purpuru, uzastopne spontane abortuse."

Takodjer sam pronasla u on-line dostupnoj knjizi o SLE (iz 2006) u vezi anti-β2 GPI da moze biti bolji marker od aCLa za trombotske dogadjaje, no kako je neuobicajeno da su pacjenti s antifosfolipidnim sindromom negativni i na aCL i na LAC ant-β2 GPI jos nije dio rutinske provjere za pacjente s pojacanom koagulacijom. Takodjer, jos nije posve jasno da li je anti-β2 GPI povezan s problemima u trudnoci; neka ispitivanja su tu vezu potvrdila a druga ne. 

 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Sad istina imam drugi problem, kako njoj objesniti odakle mi sve ti nalazi.
> Eto raspisala sam se malo, ali moja mala prevara moze nekome pomoci i dati ideju. 
> Iz mog iskustva uputnice daje ili muskarac koji se ne udubljuje u posao ili zena majka koja je u stanju da shvati neciju tugu (preko takve smo dobili uput za kariogram - moj ljekar opste prakse me je uredno odbio jer je preskupo i jer za to treba saglasnost zavoda za zdravstvo!).
> 
> Sretno svima!


Kod nas šibaju dalje socijalni ginići, a lakše je kad su iz manjeg grada i imaju manje pacijenata, nego u ZG-u. I onda je dodatni problem ako se ide tako nekom zaobilaznicom - ko će tumačit nalaz - forumaši? Zato je u ZG-u najbolje da to iniciraju, po meni, ili Duić ili Radončić pa da na kraju bude i neko tumačenje i eventualno uputa za terapiju.

----------


## molu

Evo čisto da javim, obavila danas HLA na Rebru. Uglavnom, ne treba se naručivati. Vrijeme primanja jest od 7 do 10h. Nalazi se šalju poštom na kućnu adresu i otprilike su gotovi za mjesec dana.

Meni je vrijedila moja uputnica za mene i MM i na njoj je pisalo HLA tipizacija para, i ako se ima dopunsko zdravstveno osiguranje ne plaća se ništa tako da nije potrebna ona šifra za sterilitet ako je nemate.

Pozdrav svima i javljam kako što ide dalje.

----------


## fritulica1

Lilium, hvala ti, stvarno jesi čudo.   :Love:  





> I kako to ide s uputnicama? Nama naš primarni ginekolog izda uputnicu za KBC REBRO* (koji točno odjel?),* a mi mu moramo izdiktirati koje sve pretrage moraju biti uključene ili to mora napisati naš MPO-vac?


Upravo se spremam kod primarnog, namjeravam mu izdiktirati sve što treba biti na uputnici, ali ovo boldano ne znam. Dakle, na koji točno odjel se upućujemo?

----------


## ina33

> Lilium, hvala ti, stvarno jesi čudo.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I kako to ide s uputnicama? Nama naš primarni ginekolog izda uputnicu za KBC REBRO* (koji točno odjel?),* a mi mu moramo izdiktirati koje sve pretrage moraju biti uključene ili to mora napisati naš MPO-vac?
> ...


Fritulice, meni je Duić zaokruživao di je što na Rebru, plus obavezno šifra oslobođenja od participacije u gornjem dijelu - može ili 97 ili 98, jer, u protivnom, participacija za pojedinu pretragu može bit i 800 kn (mislim da me dr. koja radi na kariogramima vraćala kod socijalke jer zašto ću to plaćat). Ti su ti brojevi slični našoj šifri bolesti N97, ali nemaju isključive veze s tim, brojevi 97 i 98 znače da je pacijentica u postupku planirranja obitelji ili održćavanja trudnoće, što je oslbođeno participacije. 

Relevatntni članak Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju ti je čl. Br. 15 koji reulira da se oslobođeni participacije u cijeluosti - preventivna i kurativna zaštita žena u svezi s planiranjem obitelji, praćenjem trudnoće itd. Proguglaj ga preko gong.hr-a - izaći će ti cijeli tekst, isprintaj i odnesi svom giniću (tako sam ja jer je bilo drž-ne daj).

Ovako je meni pisalo tj. dr. Duić napisao, ako više znam pročitati:

Serologija na TORCH, NK, antinuklearna, antikardioplipnaka protutijela - Imunološki lab Rebro, Lupus antikoagulans - Koagulacijski lab rebro, Kariotpi - Zavod za humanu genetiku, Rebro. Znači, svaka stvar ili skupina stvari - svoj laboratorij. Zato pitaj dr-a koji će te poslat na te upute - di se to radi.

----------


## ina33

A, i tako zaokruženo i napisano di se što vadi - tako mi je napisao dr. Duić, je bilo nekih problema s uputnicama (krivo napisano, nema participacije i sl.). I to od socijalca u ZG-u. Zato je step 1 - zamoliti ginića specijalca koji će te poslat na te pretrage da ti točno, ono malo kao "for dummies", napiše di se što vadi i kako treba glasit uputnica.

----------


## ina33

Oću ti reći - to su malo "opskurne pretrage" pa sve treba točno navodit kako i što i di,a čak se i na Rebru znaju pitat u koju to treba epruvetu ići i znaju bit  :?  - zašto će vam to.

----------


## fritulica1

Ina33 draga, puno hvala!!!   :Love:  




> Relevatntni članak Zakona o obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju ti je čl. Br. 15 koji reulira da se oslobođeni participacije u cijeluosti - preventivna i kurativna zaštita žena u svezi s planiranjem obitelji, praćenjem trudnoće itd. Proguglaj ga preko gong.hr-a - izaći će ti cijeli tekst, isprintaj i odnesi svom giniću (tako sam ja jer je bilo drž-ne daj). 
> 
> Ovako je meni pisalo tj. dr. Duić napisao, ako više znam pročitati: 
> 
> Serologija na TORCH, NK, antinuklearna, antikardioplipnaka protutijela - Imunološki lab Rebro, Lupus antikoagulans - Koagulacijski lab rebro, Kariotpi - Zavod za humanu genetiku, Rebro. Znači, svaka stvar ili skupina stvari - svoj laboratorij. Zato pitaj dr-a koji će te poslat na te upute - di se to radi.


Čekaj, jel to sad npr. sve može ići na istu uputnicu? Meni bi moj prim.  ginić trebao napisati tu uputnicu tj. njegova sestra, ali ću joj, bojim se, sve ja morat izdiktirati.

----------


## fritulica1

> Oću ti reći - to su malo "opskurne pretrage" pa sve treba točno navodit kako i što i di,a čak se i na Rebru znaju pitat u koju to treba epruvetu ići i znaju bit  - zašto će vam to.


Majko moja, ja sam totalno izluđena tim imunološkim pretragama.    :Mad:

----------


## uporna

Vezano za labose i uputnice prepisujem sa svog popisa od dr.D.
1. NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19, - Imunološki lab. Rebro
2. antinuklearna protutijela
3. antitireoidna protut.
4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
5. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
6. Homocistein - Metabolički lab Rebro
7. Faktor V Leiden - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
8. Faktor II - protrpmbin G2021A
9. MTHR (metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktaza) C677T
10. Antitormbin III
11. Proteins S
12. Proteins C
13. Kariotip oba partnera u zavodu za Humanu genetiku, Rebro
14. HLA tipizaciju oba partnera - u Centru za tipizaciju tkiva Rebro

Nadam se da će se doktor snaći tj. i oni nešto znaju o tome gdje se što vadi. Čini mi se da sam imala 3 uputnice ali nisam ziher.

----------


## ina33

Ne, više je uputnica. Zato ti kažem - pitaj "pošiljaoca" na te pretrage što, gdje i kako. To ti je ono - oboružajte se živcima i strpljenjem "voi ch' entrate nelle ricerce imunologice" (pidžin talijanski, ali shvatila si me). Svakome kome natuknjujem bilo kakvu petljavinu s tim pretragama prvo krećem s "waiverom and disclaimerom" u Windows stilu - Are you really sure you want to? Maksimalno frustrirajuće, ali šta se može - bez navođenja forumaša to stvarno teško ide, a i s time je teško   :Love: . Zato makni ovoga ljutoga smajlića i nabaci nekog uporno-ratničko-administrativnog, taj će ti bit najkorisniji   :Kiss: .

----------


## ina33

Mislim da sam i ja imala tri uputnice - imunološki lab, koagulacijski i ovaj gdje se rade kariogrami - Centar za tipizaciju, ako me sjećanje ne vara. Obavezno nek' ti piše gore u kućicu (ne di je šifra dijagnoze (N97), nego gore gdje je oslobođenje od participacije ili 97 ili 98, nešto mora pisat, inače je papreno.

----------


## ina33

I ne čudi se ako te koja sestra pita "jeste vi trudni"? Niste? A što vam je onda ovo? - Onda kažeš sigurnim tonom to vam je liječenje neplodnosti. Jeste sigurni - da, jesam, već sam išla s tom šifrom. End of discussion.

----------


## mačkulina

> Vezano za labose i uputnice prepisujem sa svog popisa od dr.D.
> 1. NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19, - Imunološki lab. Rebro
> 2. antinuklearna protutijela
> 3. antitireoidna protut.
> 4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
> 5. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
> 6. Homocistein - Metabolički lab Rebro
> 7. Faktor V Leiden - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
> 8. Faktor II - protrpmbin G2021A
> ...


evo opet se vraćamo na ono što sam ja tvrdila.... fali tu još pretraga puno.
To su pretrage koje su se radile prije godinu dana. Od tada došlo je do novih reagensa i rade se još 3-4 pretrage koje on na popisu nema (a koje su meni dali u Viliju)

I da vas pitam..na osnovu čega on vama daje dozu heparina??
pošto ima 0.4, 0,6 do najviše 1,2.

Kako on određuje koje ćete vi doze dobiti??? što su mu parametri?

----------


## mačkulina

> Dobila nalaze sa Rebra:
> LAC - negativan
> ANF-negativan
> ACL IgM - 3 (negativno do 10) :D to se popravilo jer je bilo 23
> 
> homocistein će biti gotov za 3 tjedna


baš mi je od srca drago..

bravo!!!!!

----------


## fritulica1

Na kraju sam jučer odustala od uputnice jer nisam raspolagala potrebnim podacima, a i ordinacija bila zatvorena. 

Hvala vam puno, sad već nešto imam u rukavu.   :Smile:  
Ako ikad moje malo stigne na svijet, znat će da su njegov dolazak pripomogle i teta ina, i teta uporna i sve tete Rode.    :Love:

----------


## zisu

> Vezano za labose i uputnice prepisujem sa svog popisa od dr.D.
> 1. NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19, - Imunološki lab. Rebro
> 2. antinuklearna protutijela
> 3. antitireoidna protut.
> 4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
> 5. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
> 6. Homocistein - Metabolički lab Rebro
> 7. Faktor V Leiden - Koagulacijski lab. Rebro
> 8. Faktor II - protrpmbin G2021A
> ...


Vezano za ove pretrage, meni su sve pretrage od 1-12 isle na 1 uputnicu uz jos ACE i PAI-1 polim. bar je tako bilo ovo ljeto, a karitipi na drugu. Jedino HLA tipizaciju nisam radila. I da trebalo se prije narucit.
Jedino treba pripaziti da se posebno naglasi za ACE mutacija, jer kako je meni doc napisala ACE i PAI-1 polimorfizam tako sam za ACE dobila samo vrijednost, a za PAI-1 genetiku. Kako mi je ACE povisen namjeravam naknadno obavit i mutaciju za ACE.
Uputnice mi je ispisala opća doktorica s tim da sam joj pripremila sta mi treba i ona uredno sve prepisala. 1. uputnica je glasila na KBC Rebro - Centralni laboratorij i na njoj su bile navedene pretrage od 1-12, a druga uputnica za kariotipe je glasila na Zavod za genetiku. I naravno sve nase sifre uredno napisane i nista nisam platila. Nalaze dobila za cca mjesec i pol iako su mi obecali poslat oni su cekali na salteru da se preuzmu.

Kakvo je vase misljenje vezano za NK stanice, naime nalaz je pokazao da su povisene i iznose 33%. Razmisljam da bi u slijedećem postupku probala s dexom no moj MPO nije za to. I sad se dvoumin dal ici na svoju ruku. Nekako mislim da su te doze minimalne, a kako sam od puberteta koristila kortikosteroide za lijecenje bronhijalne astme ne vidim bas neki problem.

----------


## uporna

> Uporna, jesi pila što kad se aCl snizio? Aspirin, nešto? Joj, da meni hoće  8)


Aspirin+folna+bromergon a bila sam stvarno iznenađena sa dobrim nalazom. 


*fritulice1*  :Love:  

*mačkulina* radila sam i sve krvne pretrage: SE, KKS, URIN, URINOKULTURU, GUK, OGTT, VILIROBIN, AST, ALT, GGR, LDH, ALP, UREA, KREATININ, APTV, MALI KOAGULOGRAM I SEROLOŠKE PRETRAGE NA TORCH.
Sorry na velikim slovima ostala uključena  :Embarassed:  

Ovaj PAI i ACE nije nitko niti napisao a možda se prošle godine u 10. mjesecu nisu niti radile ne znam. Vidjet ću sa svojim docom, a pokušat ću i otići na razgovor kod hematologa.

----------


## uporna

VILIROBIN=bilirubin   :Embarassed:  
Ne znam kakve vile me spopale  :Laughing:

----------


## mačkulina

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Uporna, jesi pila što kad se aCl snizio? Aspirin, nešto? Joj, da meni hoće  8)
> 
> 
> Aspirin+folna+bromergon a bila sam stvarno iznenađena sa dobrim nalazom. 
> 
> 
> ...


Draga kada ti već Diuć nije rekao da ti ja kažem da bi još trebala napraviti :

1. osim TORCH-a i serologiju još na *Parvo B19, EBV*
2. ACA - mutacija
3. za koagulaciju (ako se sumnja da imaš nešto sa zgrušavanjem krvi i ako ćeš ići na heparinsku terapiju obavezno napraviti još:
PV-INR, Fibrinogen, Aktivnost antitrombina (općenita), AG, APC rezistencija, C1 -inaktivator, F VIII, F XII, FXIII, ANF.

eto.. to ti još fali i zato ja kažem da je Duić zastario u pretragama...odkada je Podobnik otišao u privatnike (prije godinu dana), Duić je stao na pretragama koje su se radila prije godinu dana..a hematologija i koagulacija se galopirajuće razvija u znanosti i pretragama.

ako budeš imala mogućnosti spoji Petrovu PT1-Hematologiju-tim iz Vilija

----------


## mačkulina

i fali još PAI ali 
i trenutna koncentracija i PAI poliformizam (mutacija)

----------


## fritulica1

> Vezano za ove pretrage, meni su sve pretrage od 1-12 isle na 1 uputnicu uz jos ACE i PAI-1 polim. bar je tako bilo ovo ljeto, a karitipi na drugu. Jedino HLA tipizaciju nisam radila. I da trebalo se prije narucit. 
> Jedino treba pripaziti da se posebno naglasi za ACE mutacija, jer kako je meni doc napisala ACE i PAI-1 polimorfizam tako sam za ACE dobila samo vrijednost, a za PAI-1 genetiku. Kako mi je ACE povisen namjeravam naknadno obavit i mutaciju za ACE. 
> Uputnice mi je ispisala opća doktorica s tim da sam joj pripremila sta mi treba i ona uredno sve prepisala. 1. uputnica je glasila na KBC Rebro - Centralni laboratorij i na njoj su bile navedene pretrage od 1-12, a druga uputnica za kariotipe je glasila na Zavod za genetiku. I naravno sve nase sifre uredno napisane i nista nisam platila. Nalaze dobila za cca mjesec i pol iako su mi obecali poslat oni su cekali na salteru da se preuzmu.


Zisu,   :Love:  !





> Kakvo je vase misljenje vezano za NK stanice, naime nalaz je pokazao da su povisene i iznose 33%. Razmisljam da bi u slijedećem postupku probala s dexom no moj MPO nije za to. I sad se dvoumin dal ici na svoju ruku. Nekako mislim da su te doze minimalne, a kako sam od puberteta koristila kortikosteroide za lijecenje bronhijalne astme ne vidim bas neki problem.


Znaš moje mišljenje, ja bih svakako išla s minimalnom dozom.

Nego jučer sam malo bleferski pitala u ljekarni jednu kutiju Dexthametasona, a žena mi kaže da se više ne proizvodi.  :shock:  Dobro vjerovatno je samo zamijenjeno ime i bit će već u opticaju zamjenski lijek, ali eto nama nove zavrzlame. I naravno, mora ići na recept. 
Zisu, ako se odlučiš za dex, prije postupka se raspitaj postoji li još na tržištu, a ako ne, koja mu je zamjena.   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

evo ja prije par dana bila u ljekarni, dobila dexamethason 0,5 mg ( Krka )....mora ići na recept, a iz pouzdanih izvora znam da nije istina da se prestao proizvoditi....

----------


## uporna

> Draga kada ti već Diuć nije rekao da ti ja kažem da bi još trebala napraviti :
> 
> 1. osim TORCH-a i serologiju još na *Parvo B19, EBV*
> 2. *ACA - mutacija*
> 3. za koagulaciju (ako se sumnja da imaš nešto sa zgrušavanjem krvi i ako ćeš ići na heparinsku terapiju obavezno napraviti još:
> PV-INR, Fibrinogen, Aktivnost antitrombina (općenita), *AG, APC rezistencija, C1 -inaktivator, F VIII, F XII, FXIII, ANF.*


Ovo što nije boldano imam, jedino ovo boldano i PAI nemam.

S time da imam neki nalaz sa hematološkog za koji ne znam što predstavlja ali ima:
*Normal WBC Pop*
WBC 7,5 10'9/L
NE% 50,6 %
LY%  37,7%
MO%  6,9 %
EO%  4,2%
BA%  0,6%
NE#  3,9 10'9/L
LY#  2,8  10'9/L
MO#  0,5 10'9/L
EO#  0,3 10'9/L
BA#  0,0 10'9/L

*Normal RBC Pop*
RBC 4,22 10'12/L
HGB 133 g/L
HCT 0,399 L/L
MCV 94,5 fL
MCH 31,5 pg
MCHC 333 g/L
RDW 12,5 %

*Normal PLT Pop*
PLT 281 10'9/L
MPV 7,5 fl

----------


## ina33

Sigurno ima i zamjenski lijek - mislim da se zvao prednisone ili tako nešto. Slažem se s mačkulinom za sugestiju vezano za uključivanje Vili tima.

----------


## ina33

Sigurno ima i zamjenski lijek - mislim da se zvao prednisone ili tako nešto. Slažem se s mačkulinom za sugestiju vezano za uključivanje Vili tima.

----------


## mačkulina

> Sigurno ima i zamjenski lijek - mislim da se zvao prednisone ili tako nešto. Slažem se s mačkulinom za sugestiju vezano za uključivanje Vili tima.


hvala ina da netko još tako misli.

Pa Radončić piše na zdravlje i život i naveliko spominje koje pretrage i piše o novostima iz koagulacije i heparinske terapije.

Ma vili tim je zakon ali.... opet nije samo on dovoljan. Potreban je specijalni labos (pola bolnica nema takve labose) gdje će ti u pola jutra izvaditi sve pretrage.

e takav labos nije bilo gdje. Znam da ga u Petrovoj imaju.

Moja frendica (jedna odavde forumašica - kao i ja heparinska terapija, samo što ona ima V leiden a ja PAI i MTHFR - zatrudnila.

U 6 tjednu je hospitalizirali u petrovu i slušaj ovo..primljena u 8 ujutro izvadili joj 12 ampula krvi u 12 i 30 dobila tri A4 stranice nalaza.

Izvadili su joj LAC u jedan dan. Ja joj došla u posjet ...imala je oko 60 krvnih pretraga i nalaza napravljenih u znači 4 i pol sata. Odmah od sutra joj je sukladno nalazima krenula terapija.

Znači nemože biti samo jedan doktor..to je po meni presložen postupak za jednog doktora.. to uključuje cijeli tim 8od primarnog ginekologa, do labosa i određivanja terapije i hematologa koji sve to nadzire)

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Draga kada ti već Diuć nije rekao da ti ja kažem da bi još trebala napraviti :
> 
> 1. osim TORCH-a i serologiju još na *Parvo B19, EBV*
> 2. *ACA - mutacija*
> 3. za koagulaciju (ako se sumnja da imaš nešto sa zgrušavanjem krvi i ako ćeš ići na heparinsku terapiju obavezno napraviti još:
> PV-INR, Fibrinogen, Aktivnost antitrombina (općenita), *AG, APC rezistencija, C1 -inaktivator, F VIII, F XII, FXIII, ANF.*
> ...


napravi to na jednu uputnicu na Rebru, a B12 ili na zaraznoj ili na Zavodu za javno zdravstvo Mirogojska 16

----------


## uporna

Nemam povjerenja u Petrovu tj. njihovu ginekologiju (nisam nikad bila i jednostavno imam averziju prema njima). E sad ako se mogu kod njih izvaditi te pretrage ali da ne idem njihovim ginićima OK.
S druge strane mislim da i druge bolnice imaju te pretrage - nije valjda samo Petrova dobra u hematologiji.
Sad i nemam više vremena ordinirati i u Vili i u Petrovu uz VV, a socijalac se i sad već čudi otkud sve izronim sa preporukama za pretrage. Malo je to previše šaranja što nitko ne voli. 
Vidjet ću ja u Vinogradskoj sa hematologom vezano za još ove pretrage koje nemam, a možda odem i do Radončića.

----------


## mačkulina

ja se ježim od Petrove...tamo ne bi ni mačku poslala....

nemoj misliti da sam ja oduševljena tom spoznajom...

Petrova nema hematologe, ima ga samo na porodima, ali ona ima labos koji je potreban.

Na rebru ih čekaš od 3 tjedna do mjesec dana.., u zajčevoj ti priznaju nalaze s rebra.. i tako ukrug.

A znaš li samo što znači u trudnoći jedan dan ako se pravovremeno ne uzme terapija??? Potencijalni zastoj u razvoju (ako si trombofiličar kao ja) a da ne govorim nešto drugo.

I to je ono što me tjera da zažmirim na Petrovu te da ipak gledam to malo drugačijim očima.

moja beba je bila genetski zdrava, ali se zakasnilo sa pretragama..da su pravovremeno otkrili mogla je preživjeti

----------


## lilium

mackulina   :Love:  

uporna, koliko se snalazim to sto si postala je opca krvna slika - od trombo tu imas samo kolicinu trobmocita 281 i prosjecni volumen trombocita 7,5 (ostalo su detalji za crvena krvna zrnca i bijela krvna zrnca)

slazem se s mackulinom o potrebi stalnog pracenja i dobre kontrole kod ulovljenih trombofilija - sklonosti za trombofiliju; od toga da je potrebno konzultirati se s hematologom i specijalistima ne samo vezano za trudnocu i zatrudnjivanje - nalazi tih pretrage nesto znace i opcenito za zdravlje zene, ne samo za trudnocu!
Svakako da i u trudnoci te parametre treba redovno pratiti, jer i sama trudnoca mijenja situaciju; npr. PAI-1, fibrinogen... se i u trudnocama kompletno zdravih zena nesto podizu, a sto se onda tu tek moze desiti kad vec postoje problemi.

----------


## vikki

lilum, je li beta-2-glikoprotein isto što i beta-2-mikroglobulin (njega sam radila prošle godine u sklopu imunoloških pretraga nevezano za pobačaje)?

Mačkulina, uspjela sam užicati uputnicu za hematologa na Rebru, nadam se da će me naručiti što prije, danas ću zvati.
Inače, u Petrovoj su mi izvadili dosta krvi,a od testova trombofilije dobila sam samo dva nalaza. Ne kužim prema kom kriteriju su se odlučili samo za ta dva, dr. sa mnom nije ni razgovarala o tome što će mi vaditi i zašto.

----------


## mačkulina

viki  :D  za uputnicu. Ne znam da li imaš broj hemetološke ambulante ali zovi centralu Rebra a kućni je 277. dr. Z (ona o kojoj smo pričali ti je moj savjet).

Što  se tiče Petrove i predkoncepcijske obrade ja ti to ne znam... ja sma tamo došla sa nalazima trombofilije i PHD-om, pa mi je postavljena dijagnoza hereditarna trombofilija.

I znam što mi je rečeno onda: 'kada vidite + na kućnom testu, odmah sutradan na Betu HCG, poslije Bete HCG odmah kod bilo kojeg privatnika da potvrdi da je trudnoća u maternici, i tek onda se naručite kod nas na bolničko liječenje'.

Tako isto mi je rekla i dr. Z na Rebru (hematologija), mislim da sam lilium pokazivala na kavici taj nalaz hematologa  :? 

tako je bilo i sa mojom frendicom (ovdašnjom forumašicom)..ista stvar je tako išla.

Možda je nama olakšano jer mi imamo dijagnozu (imamo sve napravljene nalaze), pa samo dolazimo na obradu uz postavljenu dijagnozu.

Draga Viki...oprosti ali nisam pratila ja ne znam što se tebi izdogađalo? D ali imaš dijagnozu.

Dr. Šprem je jako jako dobra doktorica ali iz razgovora i dobrih kritika pacijanata shvatila sam da je ona spec za LAC i autoimune bolesti. Ona nije za trombofilije i tromboze. Tim se i šećerom više bavi PT 1
Ja z

----------


## lilium

vikki, 

 Beta-2-Mikroglobulin (Beta-2-m ) i  antitijela protiv beta-2-glikoproteina(β2-GPI ), to su dvije razlicite pretrage.

kako se kod tebe sumnja na autoimune bolesti, bilo bi to dobro provjeriti, bas sam naletila na preporuke laba da ukoliko su LAC i ACL OK a postoji sumnja na APS da je tada ova pretraga korisna.

Ovo je sazetak svjeze objavljenog rada (rujan 2008) iz spanjolske:
Problem  

Anti-beta2-Glicoprotein-1 antibodies (anti-β2GPI-ab) have been related to recurrent miscarriage (RM) with conflicting results. The aim was to evaluate the role of anti-β2-GPI-ab as unique biological marker in RM related to antiphospholipid (aPL). Method of study  

A cohort study that included 59 cases, divided in two groups, was designed: group 1 comprised 43 pregnant women with `obstetric' antiphospholipid syndrome (APS) and group 2 included 16 cases with similar complaints but only having repeatedly anti-β2-GPI-ab. Previous thrombosis and/or inherited thrombophilia were excluded. Lupus anticoagulant, anticardiolipin antibodies (aCA), anti-β2-GPI-ab, and other autoantibodies were analyzed. Miscarriages, premature births, pre-eclampsia, live births, placental and systemic thromboses were studied. Results  

No differences in previous obstetric complications were detected (P = 1.00-0.164). After the treatment, differences in number of obstetric complications were not seen (P = 1.00). Live births were similar in two groups (88.4% and 93.7%; P = 1.00). Placental thrombosis was equal in both groups, 93.3% versus 80% (P = 1.00). Conclusion  

*These results suggest that anti-β2-GPI-ab may be considered a biological marker for obstetric APS.* 

Izvor: http://www.ingentaconnect.com/conten...00003/art00007

----------


## vikki

> Draga Viki...oprosti ali nisam pratila ja ne znam što se tebi izdogađalo? D ali imaš dijagnozu.


Imala sam dva missed ab.-a (8. i 9. tjedan), a neovisno o tome sam radila imunološke (neke) pretrage jer su sumnjali na autoimunu bolest, dr. Bosnić na Rebru je isključila lupus, ali misli da je psorijatični artritis, no sve se autoimune sa sigurnošću mogu potvrditi tek nakon nekoliko godina, tj. kad uzmu maha. (To je bilo prije godinu dana: imala sam temperaturu par mjeseci, ispala mi je trećina kose, dosad se nije oporavila i još uvijek ispada, nokti su se odvojili od ležišta i postali žuto-srebrni (odvratno, trebalo je šest mjeseci da narastu novi), bol u malim zglobovima i ukočenost, anemija unatoč uzimanju Ferruma.)
Inače, povišen mi je aCl-IgM (kardiolipin), a u obiteljskoj anamnezi su krvožilne bolesti (dva strica su umrla od moždanog, teta i bratić su ga preživjeli, otac mi je imao ishemične napade i na Andolu je godinama), dakle, moguće je da postoji nasljedna sklonost krvožilnim bolestima.
Rekli su mi da se dr. Škrablin u Petrovoj bavi trudnicama s autoimunim poremećajima, ali se nije baš pretrgla, kako mi se čini, da stekne uvid u moju situaciju i eventualno poveže ta odumiranja ploda i simptome koje sam nabrojala.

----------


## vikki

lilum   :Kiss:  
Tražit ću ginića da mi uz LAC i ACA na piše i beta-2-GPI na uputnicu, valjda se neće protiviti, pretraga više-manje   :Wink:  
 :Heart:

----------


## lilium

mackulina ima pravo za diagnozu-terapiju, drugacija je situacija kad se dodje s pronadjenim konkretnim problemom gdje onda doktori znaju gdje kopati dalje (zato i daju hrpu dodatnih pretraga koje onda ulaze u fine detalje koagulacije i fibrinolize, koliko se to danas moze i zna) i s nama kod kojih nista konkretno nije nadjeno no sumnja i dalje postoji i tu i tamo se onda neki smjer "sondira" da bi se ulovilo trag gdje kopati dalje. 
Zato dio nas i zavrsi preventivno na heparinu, no kao i bilo koji drugi lijek nije to fizioloska otopina, nego ozbiljna stvar sa svojim nuspojavama i sigurno ga treba znati i dozirati i biti pod nadzorom! (pa kad sam bebomanki nedavno istrazivala za amniocintezu - i za najobicniji aspirin je preporuka ne uzimati ga pet dana prije amniocinteze).


vikki sretno!
evo jos jedan link s argumentima zasto napraviti jos i taj test:
http://www.abacusdx.com/Products/Aus...rate/b2gp1.htm

Iako, po onom sto je dr. Radoncic rekao, samo s obzirom na simptome i protekle pobacaje ima smisla ici s heparinom ,bez obzira na to da li se jos neka specificna antitijela nadju ili ne jer je APS puno slozeniji od par antitijela (a i trudnoca tu modificira uvjete)

Heparin kao terapija izgleda tu ima visestruku funkciju, djeluje i na koagulaciju a bome i na imunoloske faktore (pisalo se ovdje o tome)

 :Heart:

----------


## tviti22

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sigurno ima i zamjenski lijek - mislim da se zvao prednisone ili tako nešto. Slažem se s mačkulinom za sugestiju vezano za uključivanje Vili tima.
> 
> 
> hvala ina da netko još tako misli.
> 
> Pa Radončić piše na zdravlje i život i naveliko spominje koje pretrage i piše o novostima iz koagulacije i heparinske terapije.
> ...



opa mene se spominje   :Grin:  
izvadili mi 2 ampule krvi , napravili kompletnu krvnu sliku , pretrage seruma , i mokraca ...od koagulacije samo D-dimere, trombocite , PV, i fibrinogen .
i onda dobila terapiju fraxiparin 0,6ml

----------


## lilium

tviti22, cestitam na T i sretno!!!

----------


## tviti22

> tviti22hvala ti , cestitam na T i sretno!!!


  :Love:  i na cestitkama i na svim silnim objasnjenjima   :Kiss:  
Malo sam se distancirala od svega , mislim da sam ucinila sto mogu , predala sam se u ruke doktora ..pa ce mo sada vidjeti .

----------


## vikki

Naručila sam se kod hematologa i sestra je rekla da će mi najprije izvaditi krv, a onda ću čekati razgovor s dr. Zupančić - *mačkulina*, jel to znači da će moja epruvetica (ili više njih) čekati da dr. kaže koje će pretrage napraviti? Mislim, nije važno što ću vaditi krv, pa će mi tek onda uzeti podatke, anamnezu itd?

----------


## mačkulina

> Naručila sam se kod hematologa i sestra je rekla da će mi najprije izvaditi krv, a onda ću čekati razgovor s dr. Zupančić - *mačkulina*, jel to znači da će moja epruvetica (ili više njih) čekati da dr. kaže koje će pretrage napraviti? Mislim, nije važno što ću vaditi krv, pa će mi tek onda uzeti podatke, anamnezu itd?


ovako, viki...

kod mene je išlo ovako: otišla sam osobno kod sestrae na hematologiju da me naruči. Imala sma sa sobom PHD i kada sma joj rekla da mi je beba umrla u 27 tjednu odmah je rekla:'vi ne smijete čekati, ovo je prestrašno, sad ću ja vama sve reći kako ćemo napraviti'.

Ne znam ali primjetila sam gdje god da sam došla i rekla da mi je beba tako kasno umrla svi se promijene od doktora do sestri, nekako totalno drugačiji pristup. možda se varam, ali imam takav dojam.

Onda mi je ona zakazala razgovor  kod dr. Babić (nije tada bilo Zupančić). Dr. Babić je super mlada doktorica kod koje sam došla 02.08. i nije bilo nikoga ali doslovno nikoga jer je valjda bilo ljeto i svi su bili na godišnjem.

Dr. Babić je moju svu dokumentaciju pomno pogledala i objasnila što se sve to događa (donjela sam mutacije) i rekla sad ćemo vam napraviti još pretraga jer ih jako jako puno fali.

Otvorila mi je karton i napisala povijest bolesti. Propitivala me je za roditelje (obadvoje su marivarinski korisnici i baka mi je umrla u porodu i ona i dijete a djed od plućne embolije) a to me nikada niti jedan ginekolog nije pitao. Nadalje, rekla je da su sve krvne bolesti većinom naslijedne i da svim uvijek pričam za obiteljsku anamnezu.

Tada me je zamolila da sve nalaze koje imam kopiram da bi mi ih priložili u bolesnički karton.

dala mi je internu uputnicu za vađenje  krvi i ja sam se tamo sa sestrom Nenom dogovorila da ću doći slijedeći dan u 8 ujutro kod nje vaditi krv.

Tada sam se naručila kod Zupičić 8.9. Kada sam došla nalazi su bili gotovi, dr. Zupičić je popričala samnom i rekla da treba još pretraga i ponovno su mi vadili krv. Te nalaze trebam dobiti 10.10. a  13.10 sam naručena opet kod dr. Zupičić.

Znači, da prvo ti ide razgovor, pa onda vađenje jer na osnovu razgovora i dokumentacije koju doneseš doktor odlučuje što će se vaditi.

Ali na uputnici neka piše pregled + vađenje krvi jer da ne donosiš opet novu uputnicu i sa njima na hematologiji se dogovaraš kada će ti uzeti krv.

----------


## vikki

Piše mi pregled i laboratorij na uputnici, telefonom sam se naručila i rekla da sam prvi put. Pretpostavljam da će mi izvaditi krv, a dr. će onda sat-dva nakon toga, kad me primi, reći koje pretrage da se naprave. Ili možda, kao ti, dođem drugi dan i izvadim krv (labos radi 7-9). 
Ne znam, al ako su tako ažurni s povijesću bolesti, miriše mi na dobro, bar da se nešto pomakne. Naručena sam 27.10. (prvi slobodan termin), a u stimulirani IVF idem od 1.11., nalazi neće biti gotovi, ali valjda će dr. dati neke smjernice za eventualno uzimanje kakve terapije hep/asp... na osnovu ovoga što sada imam i dva dosadašnja odumiranja ploda.
Hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

> Piše mi pregled i laboratorij na uputnici, telefonom sam se naručila i rekla da sam prvi put. Pretpostavljam da će mi izvaditi krv, a dr. će onda sat-dva nakon toga, kad me primi, reći koje pretrage da se naprave. Ili možda, kao ti, dođem drugi dan i izvadim krv (labos radi 7-9). 
> Ne znam, al ako su tako ažurni s povijesću bolesti, miriše mi na dobro, bar da se nešto pomakne. Naručena sam 27.10. (prvi slobodan termin), a u stimulirani IVF idem od 1.11., nalazi neće biti gotovi, ali valjda će dr. dati neke smjernice za eventualno uzimanje kakve terapije hep/asp... na osnovu ovoga što sada imam i dva dosadašnja odumiranja ploda.
> Hvala ti na iscrpnom odgovoru


da te odmah upozorim, hematologija na rebru je nešto najgore što sam u životu vidjela. Definitivno katastrofa, neorganizirano, nemaš koga što za pitati 8i neugodno ti pitati kada vidiš umirujuće ljude od leukemije pored sebe..na te se scene priprami psihički).

Kada su ti tako rekli odi tamo rano oko 7 i 30 i stavi u pretinac vađenje krvi uputnicu.
Kopiraj sve nalaze koje imaš (koje ćeš joj pokazati u orginalu) da ti otvore karton.

ja ne znam tj nema mi logike, nemože tebi sestra izvaditi sama od sebe krv jer ne zna što da ti vadi - to određuje doktor.  :?  :? 

Meni su svaki put rekli, prije 11 ujutro mi ne dolazite jer svi doktori su odjelni doktori/bolnički doktori te do 11 ujutro su konziliji, vizite i tek se od 11 spuštaju u ambulante.
Ja sma svaki put tamo dolazila u 11 i stavljala uputnicu u pretinac pregled+obrada
Onda sam dolazila na red oko 14 sati kod doktora a u 14 ti nitko ne vadi više krv. Doktor bi na internoj uputnici zaokružio što se treba izvaditi i dao ju meni a ja bi onda sa internom uputnicom otišla do sestre da se dogovorim kada ću doći. sestra pogleda uputnicu i kaže dođite mi tada i tada. Uputnicu internu zadržavaš ti i donosiš ju sasobom na vađenje krvi kada se sa sestrom Nenom dogovoriš. 

Dođeš na dogovoreni dan staviš u pretinac vađenje krvi (tada sam došla u 7 i 30 ujutro) i odeš. Zajedno dogovoriš novi termin za doktora.

Kada ideš po nalaze na taj termin koji si dogovorila doneseš ono što ti je doktor zadnje napisao i sa novom Uputnicom staviš u pretinac kontrola sa nalazima. Tada sam došla u 11 i 30 ujutro jer nisam trebala više vaditi krv već samo po nalaze.

Tako sam ja, a ti vidi kako ćeš i kako su tebi rekle.

rebro je specifično osim po milijun ljudi koji će te iznenaditi koliko čekaju toliko po neorganiziranosti ali jedino što vrijedi - dobiješ pretrage koje ti nijedan ginekolog neće tako lako napraviti te saznaš za milijun novih pretraga za koje ginekolozi nikada nisu ni čuli. A to vrijedi svake minute onog ludila tamo   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Koja procedura  :shock: 
To s doktorima sam pretpostavila, tako je s većinom na Rebru, tek iza 11 se spuštaju u ambulante... ma budem ja opet zvala sestru i pitala što će to oni meni vaditi ako nemaju napismeno od doktorice pa ću vidjeti, možda razgovor obavim taj dan kad sam naručena, a vađenje sutradan. Hvala, mačkulina   :Heart:

----------


## petrili

Helou drage moje suborke  :Kiss:  
Ja sam o svom problemu pisala prije otprilike godinu dana, a pošto vidim da s obzirom na upotrebu andola 100, dex-a, folne ipak nisam došla do željene trudnoće, mislim da bih za slijedeći pokušaj bilo dobro uzeti Fragmin. Zanima me šta vi mislite o tome.
Nalazi koje sam napravila su:
- ACE utvrđen heterozigotni genotip DD (190bp), nalaz ukazuje na  veliku sklonost trombofiliji,

- PAI-1 utvrđen je delecijsko/insercijski polimorfizam (4G/5G), nalaz ukazuje na moguću sklonost trombofiliji,
- aCL - uredan nalaz
- antitrombin III - uredan nalaz
-lupus antikoagulant - uredan nalaz,
- aPTV           rezultat 36,40  , ref. vrij. 25s-35s,
- aPTV omjer rezultat 1,21 ref. vrij. 0,80-1,20,
- MTHFR - utvrđen homozigotni normalni tip gena (CC),
- faktor V - utvrđen normalan tip gena,
- faktor II - utvrđen heterozigotan tip gena.

Do prve trudnoće sam došla iz 9. pokušaja (sve stimulirani) i rodila zdravu djevojčicu. Pokušavamo opet dobiti seku ili bracu, al teško ide. 
Iza mene je od poroda 8 neuspjelih pokušaja i za 15-ak dana se spremam na slijedeći stimulirani IVF uz Metrodin, Cetrotide, folnu, dex, andol-100. Možda je Fragmin ono što nedostaje za uspješnu implataciju, pitam se pitam, da ga uzimam možda na svoju ruku ako moj liječnik nije za, ili....?

----------


## pino

Petrili, ja sam padam s neba pa u rebra, ali cini mi se da je kod bebomanke iz Austrije bio slican slucaj, probaj vidit tocno. Ona je isla na jedno 6 IVF-ova u Austriji i Mariboru i uspio je ovaj zadnji kad je ukljucila heparin u terapiju (dok recimo onaj kad je koristila dex nije uspio). Cini mi se da je sad jedno 20 tjedana trudna(?)  

Mogu ti reci iz vlastitog iskustva da je u mojoj klinici gdje smo napokon uspjeli zatrudniti heparin bio propisan za bar 50% pacijentica (posto je to bilo prije skoro 3 godine, sjecanje me ne sluzi vise dobro), pa cak i onda kad nije bilo nekih indikacija (tj. kad bi uzastopan izostanak implantacije bio indikacija), a u tvom slucaju cini mi se da objektivne indikacije u obliku trombofilijskih faktora postoje (naravno, to provjeriti i s lijecnikom). Doduse, cini mi se da to ovisi o tome kojem se lijecniku obratis, buduci da razliciti lijecnici misle razlicito. Tj. ako zelis to probat, pitaj lijecnika za kog znas da je tome sklon (doctor shopping). 

I sretno!

----------


## petrili

pino  :Love:  
upravo sam poslala upit i mom mpo liječniku, pa ću vidjet šta on misli, hvala, tvojim slatkim curicama  :Kiss:

----------


## petrili

Evo sam dobila odgovor od mog mpo doktora vezanu za upotrebu fragina u slijedećem postupku.
Reče on da nema ništa protiv, savjetuje mi od prvog dana ciklusa CLIVARIN 1750 iu, pauza oko punkcije i nastavak do 7. tjedna trudnoće.
Eto tako, šta mislite koke moje :?

----------


## lilium

ovako kao amater imam tu neke nepoznanice u strategiji koje bi po meni trebalo rascistiti- zasto stati u 7 tjednu - to bi znacilo da bi se u tvom slucaju heparin ciljano davao samo za potpomoci implantaciji? da li je za tvoj slucaj onda aspirin dovoljan za drzati pod kontrolom koagulacijske parametre u tudnoci? (uz aspirin si iznijela proslu trudnocu koja je prosla bez problema?)
s obzirom na dokazane ACE-DD, PAI-1 4G/G5, Factor II heterozigot da li si to dalje istrazila s hematologom? si provjerila trenutne razine PAI-1, ACE, detaljnije koagulaciju...? to bi isto imalo smisla dalje istraziti. 
Kod dokazanih (a neke cak i samo zbog sumnji) na probleme s koagulacijom dio zena je na heparinu i puno duze u trudnoci, do 34 tjedna (vrlo cesto startaju s heparinom tek nakon sto se UZVom potvrdi da je plod dobro smjesten), a ukoliko imaju jaku sklonost trombozi terapija se produzuje i do poslije porodjaja 

cure   :Love:

----------


## petrili

lilium, kraljice foruma  :Love:  ,

nisam išla na daljnje pretrage, ni sama ne znam zašto mi je moj dr predložio baš do eventualno 7. tj. trudnoće,  pitat ću.  :Kiss:  

Je li fragmin i ovaj clivarin isto :?

----------


## lilium

petril,
i Fragmin i Clivarin idu u klasu low-molecular-weight heparina, ima tu vise preparata raznih proizvodjaca koji se izgleda i proizvode na malo drugacije nacine, tako koliko vidim za uzimanje u trudnoci amerikanke cesto spominju Lovenox, po nasim forumima se najcesce spominje Fragmin. Clivarin je reviparin i za njega sam pronasla da se moze koristiti u trudnoci : 
"In a clinical study in more than 50 pregnant women with repeated miscarriages, reviparin in prophylactic dosages during the entire pregnancy appeared to be safe. Animal studies do not indicate direct or indirect harmful effects with respect to pregnancy, embryonal/foetal development, partutition or postnatal development." jedino treba paziti da u preparatu nema benzil alkohola (izgleda da to ovisi o nacinu pakiranja)

O samom Clivarinu dosta toga imas na: http://www.flexyx.com/C/Clivarin.html
a opci pregled o LMWH: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_mol...weight_heparin

 :Love:

----------


## petrili

Dobila sam odgovor i od cijenjenog dr. R, začuđen je da već do sada nisam nikad uzimala fragmin, clivarin i sl. s obzirom na moje nalaze.
Jedva čekam postupak, lilium, ma srce si  :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

evo ostatka mojih nalaza

ACE mutacija II 
LAC - negativan
LP (a) - ok su mi
ANA (ENA) II F - ok
*ACL IGG - 18 (umjereno pozitivan)*
ACL IGM - ok
F XIII - ok


u pon kod doktora (hematologij) naručena sam kod dr. Zupičić...

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
jos sam isprovjeravala za aCl IgG, evo kako kazu za umjereno pozitivne rezultate da mogu biti prolazna pojava zbog neke slucajne infekcije (kako imas raniji rezultat koji je odlican ovo je najvjerojatniji uzrok):
"Many cases of low or moderate levels of anticardiolipin antibodies have proven to be transient, able to result in occasional interoccurring
infections. This is why it is important to repeat the test after six or eight weeks after an initial positive result. Persistence of anticardiolipin antibody in the serum is a necessary criterion for establishing APS"

najbolje bi bilo provjeriti jos jednom za barem 6 tjedana, a onda napraviti i AntiBETA2-glucoprotein

inace kod zena s dokazanim APSom pije se baby aspirin od plusa na testu i onda se po potrebi dodaje jos i heparin, ti ces na heparinu biti sigurno, a preventivno se onda moze jos "pojacati" i s baby aspirinom 
 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

draga moja lilium..znaš čega sam se ja sjetila..

Ja sam oko svibnja mjeseca znala sama na svoju ruku piti aspirine.. bog zna da li je uopće prvi nalaz vjerodostojan ili ne.

Pročitala sam ono što si ti pisala drugima o ljepljivoj krvi,  i da to ima veze sa zgrušavanjem

----------


## lilium

E sad kazu da tu aspirin primarno djeluje kao  anti-trombotik  - smanjuje agregaciju trombocita;  no pronasla sam i sazetak neke studije gdje su dokazivali i dokazali da izmedju ostalog utice i na razine ACL igG-a - smanjuje ju. Vidjet cemo sto ce ti jos doktorica reci u vezi toga.
Da APS se moze manifestirati kroz trombozu, simptomi su slicni kao kod ostalih trombotskih poremecaja.

----------


## uporna

Mislim da je meni aspirin definitivno pomogao i smanjio ACL na 3 a bio je 23.

----------


## mačkulina

drage moje...evo ja danas idem hematologu..

Baš me zanima što će struka reći za ACL igg 18 (umjereno pozitivan)

Dajte vibre da sve ok prođe   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Božica

Do sada sam imala dva misseda.Jedan pre dve godine u osmom tjednu trudnoće, drugi pre četiri dana u šestom tjednu trudnoće. Da li je potrebno da radim HLA tipizaciju, s obzirom da je partner krvna grupa A, RH+, dok sam ja O, RH+. Takođe koje mi pretrage preporučujete?

----------


## Ninana

Cure, 

znate li mi reci koliko kostaju sve ove imunoloske pretrage ako nemas zdravstveno?

I ako sam dobro shvatila, za cure sa problemom imunologije  je najbolje da idu kod dr. Baumana, je li?  

Thanks!

----------


## rikikiki

> Cure, 
> 
> znate li mi reci koliko kostaju sve ove imunoloske pretrage ako nemas zdravstveno?
> 
> I ako sam dobro shvatila, za cure sa problemom imunologije  je najbolje da idu kod dr. Baumana, je li?  
> 
> Thanks!


bolje kod dr. Radončića!

----------


## ina33

> Cure, 
> 
> znate li mi reci koliko kostaju sve ove imunoloske pretrage ako nemas zdravstveno?
> 
> I ako sam dobro shvatila, za cure sa problemom imunologije  je najbolje da idu kod dr. Baumana, je li?  
> 
> Thanks!


Ne znam, može ti se toga zbrojit u rangu par tisuća kuna - recimo, kariogram je (samo participacija za one koji nisu oslobođeni participacije) oko 500 kn, nešto drugo je bilo 800, isto samo participacija. Bila je jedna Sarajka koja je lakše namolila dobar dio pretraga u Sarajevu. najbolje odi do dr. Radončića i objasni svoju situaciju pa da te uputi na nešto ciljano (osim toga, tko će ti tumačit te nalaze - to ti ne može neki ginić opće prakse, krstit će se ko te na to poslao i sl., a neće ti reć' vjerojatno nšita upotrebljivo za terapiju).

----------


## Ninana

A u kojoj klinici je dr. Radoncic?

----------


## ina33

I da, onda je ta Sarajka bila u istom sosu - forume, šta vi mislite - tj. nije imala liječničko vodstvo, a masu ti je bolje (understatemen) da te vodi neki dr., premda su cure s foruma divne, ali ne mogu preuzimat odgovornost za terapiju. To ti je problem sa "soliranjem". Trebaš radit, ko što pino kaže, "doctor shopping" i obratit se doktoru koji je voljan pričat na temu - po meni, najbolje Radončić, a bit će ti i najdostupniji kad si iz inozemstva (ne znam gdje si na IVF-u - a možda je i problem (banalan) u tome što si u Sarajevu i koristiš laboratorijske uvjete za IVF dolje, a ne u nekim imunodubiozama, većina cura ide na IVF liječenje izvan Sarajeva - bit ću ti skroz iskrena)?

----------


## rikikiki

> A u kojoj klinici je dr. Radoncic?


*Poliklinika Vili*

Radno vrijeme: pon-pet od 9-18 i prema dogovoru

Brojevi telefona: 01 48 46 060, 48 46 061

Broj telefaxa: 01 48 46 057

e-mail: vili@vili.hr

----------


## Ninana

Ja sam sve postupke radila u Sarajevu, ali ne IVF, nego inseminacije. Jucer sam bila na kontroli nakon 4. inseminacije i dr. mi rece da misli da je kod nas problem imunologije. Od 4 inseminacije koje sam imala jedna je bila trudnoca i missed u  8. tjednu, nakon dvije inseminacije su mi ostajala zuta tijela, sto ukazuje da je doslo do zaceca, ali ne i implantacije  (ili sl.). Dr. misli da nemamo problem zaceca nego imunologije. Nakon missed abortusa sam radila neke krvne pretrage i antifosfolipidna antitijela su mi bila blago povisena.

Nemam iluzija da cu u BiH napraviti puno po pitanju ovog problema, tako, da ne bih lutala po forumu, mozete li mi na pp poslati kontakt detalje doktora i klinika koji se bave imunologijom i koji me mogu voditi kroz ovo? I naravno, svaki savjet, misljenje su i te kako dobrodosli.

Ina33, hvala ti na uvijek brzom odgovoru.

----------


## Ninana

rikikiki, 

pisale smo u isto vrijeme. hvala za podatke

----------


## lilium

Bozena,
Statistike govore da su ovi raniji pobacaji najcesce uzrokovani slucajnim citogenetskim greskama i  hormonalnim problemima, pretrage imas tu ranije nabrojane u prethodnim postovima, no vidi se sa svojim doktorom sto od toga ima smisla raditi za tvoj slucaj. Da li su napravljeni brisevi da se to iskljuci kao moguc problem? Ne navodis da li je u oba slucaja UZVom utvrdjen plod - npr. ako se desio blighted ovum (prazna gestacijska vrecica)  za njega se najcesce kaze da je uzrokovan slucajnom citogenetskom greskom. Zbog povecane vjerojatnosti slucajnih gresaka intenzivnije pretrage se obicno rade tek nakon treceg ranog pobacaja, no ako imas problema s venama ili u blizoj obitelji (roditelji, braca sestre, ujaci, stricevi...) imas slucajeve tromboze, mozdanih-srcanih udara u mladjoj zivotnoj dobi i sl. onda je dobro sto prije isprovjeravati faktore na trombofiliju. Slicno ako u familiji imas slucajeve auto-imunih bolesti tipa reumatoidni artritis, sistematski lupus onda treba provjeriti antitijela, LAC. 

Mislim da ova razlika u krvnim grupama nije problem, koliko se sjecam po nekim od tih imunoloskih pretpostavki dapace ljudi sto su slicniji onda je navodno veca mogucnost problema, no taj dio nisam detaljno proucavala.

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## Božica

Hvala ti Lilium, na odgovoru...

U obe trudnoće je registrovan plod kao i srčana radnja, na redovnom UZ pregledu, da bi neposredno nakon toga, dan dva kasnije dolazilo do prestanka srčane akcije i uginuća ploda, što je otkrivano tek prilikom sledeće redovne UZ kontrole. Ja pri tom nisam imala nikakve simptome niti sam krvarila.Gestacijsa vrećica je nastavljala da raste. U oba slučaja je rađena kiretaža. Od analiza sam radila:

KKS - svi nalayi uredni osim nešto povećanog broja trombocita - 351 (granična vrednost je 350)

PT -Prothrombin time  INR      1,24   (0,80 -1,20)
PT Prothrombin time               69 procenata (70-120)
APTT                                     28,4 sec   (27,0-35,0)
OGTT - nalaz u granicama normale
bris na hlamidiju  - negativan
VS - IIIa grupa
cervikalni mikrobiološki bris - nalaz uredan

Oba moja roditelja imaju trombozu i povećan holesterol . Trenutno embrion se nalazi na genetskoj analizi. Da li prvo čekati rezultate iz genetičke laboratorije ili krenuti sa analizama.

----------


## lilium

Bozica   :Love:  
svaki pobacaj moze biti i slucajni dogadjaj za sebe, no ako je slican scenarij veca je vjerojatnost da postoji neki sistematski uzrok. A sto su napisali na PHDu s prve kiretaze? Inace kod tebe je nasljedna sklonost trombofilijama moguca, a i dio nalaza je pri granicama, mogla bi to biti malo jaca koagulacija, tako da mislim da bi bez obzira na nalaz kariograma bilo dobro krenuti i ispitati koagulaciju: antitrombin III, protein C, protein S, mutacije gena: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden.
Nisi navela kakav ti je fibrinogen, pa vrijeme fibrinolize, to bi se isto moglo napraviti da se provjeri i taj dio "otapanja" ugrusaka (u novije vrijeme se za tu stranu daju pretrage PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam i ACE I/D polimorfizam koje daju genetske sklonosti)
Takodjer se moze provjeriti razina homocisteina, te mutacija MTHFR  koja govori o eventualnoj nasljednoj sklonosti k povisenom homocisteinu, koj isto moze izazvati trombofilijske epizode.

Za otkrivanje eventualnih auto-imunih poremecaja koji uticu na zgusnjavanje krvi se rade:
- Lupus Antikoagulant(LAC) 
- Antikardiolipinska antitijela ( AcL IgG, IgM) 
- Antitijela protiv beta-2-glikoproteina I
No kako ti je PTT mali, a kod prisutnosti LACa to vrijeme izgleda moze biti produzeno, nisam sigurna da li LAC sada ima smisla raditi, no LAC i ACL se vrlo cesto daju kod ponovljenih missed ab.

Mozete napraviti i vase kariograme (narocito ako kariogram ploda ukaze na genetsku gresku).

----------


## Sandrij2

Cure, upadam k'o padobranac, počela sam čitati od 1.stranice, došla do 4. i što više čitam, manje kužim...
Možete li mi pomoći u dešifriranju ovog nalaza:

faktor V (mutacija gena FVQ506Leiden)- normalan gen
faktor II- protrombin (mutacija 20210 G/A)- normalan gen
MTHFR (mutacija C667T)- homozigot za mutaciju C667T

Šta to znači? Čitajući vaše postove, skužila sam da ovo 3. (MTHFR) nije OK. 
Jel' to pretpostavlja neku terapiju prije trudnoće, tijekom trudnoće? 

Jel' to ovo o čemu je pisala *lilium*?






> Mutacija gena MTHFR C677T moze ukazati na genetsku sklonost povisenom homocisteinu  - u tim slucajevima zbog poremecenog metabolizma folata-folne kiseline i uz nju vezanih B6 i B12 dolazi do povisenog homocisteina - u tim slucajevima se onda prepisuje redovna terapija vecim dozama tih vitamina. A svima nama ostalima jedna umjerena doza tih vitamina nece stetiti.


Terapija samo vitaminima ili još nešto?

Hvala vam puno.  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Sandrij2,
da, koliko vidim ostale mutacije su ti OK. 
homozigoti koji imaju 677TT imaju genetsku sklonost problemima s metabolizmom folata i skloni su povisenom homocisteinu; bilo bi dobro provjeriti i razinu homocisteina (dok ne uzimas vitaminske preparate jer oni uticu na nalaz); a moguce je napraviti i pretrage za odrediti trenutne razine B12 i folne kiseline u krvi (ja sam to napravila na svoju ruku da ne pretjerujem s vitaminskim pripravcima ako nije potrebno)
za  probleme s homocisteinom se prepisuje terapija s folnom, B12 i B6 bez obzira na planiranu/trenutnu trudnocu;  uporna je takav slucaj, a nadam se da ce se javiti i mackulina - ona je heterozigot, razina homocisteina joj je mala i njoj je hematologica rekla da ne pretjeruje s pripravcima i da bi bilo dobro uzimati citav b-kompleks jer izgleda da pretjeranim i iskljucivim unosom samo nekih od vitamina iz B skupine mozemo napraviti disbalans; 
o dozama koje se preporucuju smo vec tu naokolo pisale, znam da se populaciji koja nema dokazan manjak folata preporucuju dnevne doze: folna 400mcg, B12 6mcg i B6 2mg; 
Vise o folatima i povisenom homocisteinu mozes pronaci ovdje:
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/vitamins/fa/

----------


## Sandrij2

*lilium*, hvala ti puno.   :Kiss:  
Znaš, pravi sam laik za sve ovo, ne bih baš ništa skužila što si napisala da nisam sinoć nešto čitala, ovdje na Rodi i na nekim drugim stranicama.
Kako bi trebalo pisati za MTHFR da je nalaz OK? 

Inače, ovo pitam za prijateljicu, nadam se da će se ona javiti pa nastaviti s konkretnim pitanjima. Trenutno nije u mogućnosti, pa ću vas ja i dalje tlačiti sa svojim neznanjem vezano za ovu temu.

Zanima me još da li je ovaj nalaz problematičan samo za trudnoću ili i inače? 
I da li je to razlog prethodna dva spontana (zapravo je morala na kiretažu) i jedne biokemijske trudnoće? Ostali nalazi su joj dobri (koagulogram i kariogrami za nju i supruga).
Kome se javiti za eventualne dodatne pretrage?

----------


## mačkulina

da, jučer mi hematolog rekao da ne treba piti konstantno Folnu kiselinu jer ona zna stvoriti disbalans u krvi i prikriti prave i stvarne nedostatke.

Ginekolozi ju forsiraju (ne svi ali ju forsira Dujić) a hematolog kaže..NE treba ju piti 10 do 15 dana u mjesecu... jer forsiranjem Folne stvaramo krivu krvnu sliku vrijednosti i radimo opet disbalans u krvi...

----------


## mačkulina

e sad... 

svatko svoje priča...

ginekolog jedno, hematolog drugo....

zato ja kažem sve je to timski posao..... ne može ginekolog davati abnormalne količine folne, ako se time remeti struktura nivoa krvi i vrijednosti u njoj..

Hematolog kaže: ' vi da nabildate jednu vrijednost vi morate uzeti od druge nešto' i tako se stvara nesrazmjer.

Nesrazmjer u krvi se manifestira jako loše i dovodi do domino efekta..

( e sad na što je mislila ja ne znam)

----------


## fritulica1

Mogu li IVF lijekovi (klomifen, femara, gonal, menopur...)  utjecati na rezultate imunoloških pretrage? :/

----------


## lilium

sandirj2,
taj MTHFR nije problem ako pise pronadjena mutacija divljega tipa (ili nesto tome slicno) ili *CC* kombinacija. Postoje i heterozigoti - oni imaju  677*CT* kombinaciju (nesto manja vjerojatnost sklonosti povisenom homocisteinu i problemu s metabolizmom folata) i 677*TT* (veca vjerojantnost sklonosti povisenom homocisteinu). Kako su njoj napisali homozigot za C667T mutaciju to znaci da ona ima tu TT kombinaciju. 
Kod povisenog homocisteina su moguce komplikacije s krvozilnim sustavom i van trudnoce, tipa pojacana sklonost koagulaciji, pojava tromboze, tako da bi bilo dobro da, kao sto sam napisala, provjeri razinu homocisteina, te razinu folne i B12. Terapija su vitamini - upornoj je unos vitamina lijepo izregulirao homocistein, koliko se sjecam. No o terapiji se najbolje posavjetovati s hematologom ( i on moze dati prijedlog nekih dodatnih vezanih ispitivanja)
Sto se tice trudnoce postoje indikacije da poviseni homocistein smeta trudnoci (preko trombotskih epizoda), no i manjak folne kiseline moze biti problem (folna je bitna za razvoj zivcanog sustava ploda; a postoje indicije da ima neku funkciju i kod diobe stanica). Kod spontanih pobacaja je problem sto svaki moze imati neki svoj drugi uzrok, no moguce je da je tu nesto sistematski, pored ovih pretraga koje je obavila postoje jos dodatne pretrage (koje su tu u ranijim postovima nabrojane)  koje ima smisla obaviti, najbolje to vidjeti s ginekologom.

mackulina   :Love:  

Evo jednog veganskg primjera kako su homocistein-folati-b12 povezani: http://www.veganhealth.org/b12/all
(folati znaju manjkati onima koji slabo jedu povrce i voce, no s druge strane, B12 zna manjkati onima koji ne jedu namirnice zivotinjskog porijekla ili hranu obogacenu B12 pa onda i jedni i drugi, zbog nebalansirane prehrane,  znaju imati probleme s povisenim homocisteinom)

fritulica,
mislim da direktno ne, no kad se uzbiba hormone tko zna na sto sve te promjene mogu uticati

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulica, 
> mislim da direktno ne, no kad se uzbiba hormone tko zna na sto sve te promjene mogu uticati


hvala ti lilium!   :Love:

----------


## Sandrij2

*lilium*, hvala ti do neba na ovom super objašnjenju!   :Love:

----------


## vikki

mačkulina, lilium, za dva tjedna idem kod hematologa. Što mislite, bi li trebala prestati piti Aspirin 10-ak dana prije toga, da bi dobili vjerodostojnije nalaze krvnih pretraga. Pretpostavljam da acetilsalicilna kiselina utječe na vrijednosti u koagulaciji. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

rbronic   :Love:   Što se heparinske terapije tiče, ovisi valjda o nalazima kada bi se počela uzimati. I ja sam čula različita mišljenja doktora o tome kada početi s terapijom. U drugoj trudnoći sam počela tek u 8. tjednu i, naravno, bilo je kasno. Moja imunologinja s Rebra smatra da se hep. treba uzimati u mom slučaju tek od 3. mjeseca trudnoće  :? 
Idući mjesec idem na IVF i MPO-ovac s V. Vrhovca šalje me dr. Radončiću koji će na osnovu nalaza odrediti otkada ću početi s heparinom (tj. Fragmin): 
1. od prvog dana ciklusa u kojemu idem u postupak
2. od embriotransfera
3. od pozitivne bete, tj. potvrđene trudnoće
Danas idem kod dr. R. pa ću javiti što će reći. Ja, zapravo i nemam sve nalaze, ali imam neke pošemerene vrijednosti na osnovu kojih će se valjda dati propisati kakva terapija.
Što se Aspirina tiče, uzimam ga stalno, već mjesecima, preventivno. Malo sam imala modrica po nogama, što kao nije dobro, ali ne vidim da mi smeta.
Dakle, kad početi s terapijom, mislim da ti ne može odrediti tvoj primarni ginić već specijalist, bio to hematolog ili reproduktivni imunolog (Radončić, Duić, a ima ih valjda još, ovima sam ja išla). Ne kužim zašto tvoj ginić nije poslušao savjet dr. Duića (koji baj d vej, daje uglavnom svima istu terapiju, čini mi se).
Javit će ti se sigurno i druge cure sa svojim iskustvima.
Nadam se da će iduća trudnoća biti uspješna.   :Love:

----------


## lilium

vikki,
bolje stani s aspirinom jer on utice na koagulacijske parametre (preko smanjenja agregacije trombocita), za mackulinu sam istrazivala i izgleda da utice i na acl antitijela, sto je i uporna potvrdila svojim rezultatima.
 :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Txs, lilum, tako sma i mislila. A što se aCl-a tiče, i meni se smanjio s 36 (jako pozitivno) na 22 (umjereno pozitivno) nakon 4 mjeseca uzimanja Andola. Vadim ga opet za 10 dana pa me baš zanima je li još išao dolje.
 :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

Danas sam vadila PAI-1 mutacije a uredno sam na aspirinu. Nije mi palo na pamet da prestanem piti. Sad nema veze ako i utječe ja ću hematologu reći da sam bila na aspirinu. 
Kad dobijem taj nalaz idem sa svime hematologu da mi konkretno da neke smjernice.

vikki kakva je terapija određena?

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina, lilium, za dva tjedna idem kod hematologa. Što mislite, bi li trebala prestati piti Aspirin 10-ak dana prije toga, da bi dobili vjerodostojnije nalaze krvnih pretraga. Pretpostavljam da acetilsalicilna kiselina utječe na vrijednosti u koagulaciji.


draga ako ideš dr. Zupančić...reći će ti sama ona ono što je i meni.

da aspirin ti utječe na vjerodostojnost nalaza...meni je dala da ponovim opet neke pretrage i izričito mi zabranila da 15 dana ništa ne uzimam..

Želi da mi krv dovede u balans

----------


## mačkulina

> Danas sam vadila PAI-1 mutacije a uredno sam na aspirinu. Nije mi palo na pamet da prestanem piti. Sad nema veze ako i utječe ja ću hematologu reći da sam bila na aspirinu. 
> Kad dobijem taj nalaz idem sa svime hematologu da mi konkretno da neke smjernice.
> 
> vikki kakva je terapija određena?


za mutacije ti to ne smeta..mutacije su nepromjenjive.

njih imaš neovisno o terapiji

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam sva zbunjena više i folnom i b 12 i svim i svačim....

muka mi je i od hematologa i ginekologa.... pas mater...imam osjećaš što dublje idem da se sve više vrtim u krug.

Najbolje je ići na bebu pa što bude bude...ovo mi već ide na živce

Ionako je terapija ista, imala sve mutacije, sve poremećaje ionako mi ne gine heparin

----------


## ina33

> Najbolje je ići na bebu pa što bude bude...ovo mi već ide na živce
> 
> Ionako je terapija ista, imala sve mutacije, sve poremećaje ionako mi ne gine heparin


Koji put je i moj dojam ovo   :Love: . Sretno i štedi živce!

----------


## lilium

mackulina   :Love:  
posve te razumijem, samo sto mirnije dalje

vikki, bravo za acL

inace sto se uticaja aspirina i ostalih preparata tice - naravno, to na sve pretrage na kojima pise da se odredjuje "genetska slika", "polimorfizmi" i sl. ne utice, no na ostalo, tipa odredjivanje razine pojedinih faktora i vremena koagulacije i fibrinolize moze uticati pa na to pripazite!

Sretno cure   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

> muka mi je i od hematologa i ginekologa.... pas mater...imam osjećaš što dublje idem da se sve više vrtim u krug.
> 
> Najbolje je ići na bebu pa što bude bude...ovo mi već ide na živce


Uh, to je i meni. Jučer potvrđen folikul od 22 mm koji će danas najvjerojatnije prsnuti i preporuka za odnose jučer/danas, dakle obavezno bih trebala biti na Aspirinu (u slučaju da dođe do oplodnje), a ako ću 27. kod hematologa, danas bih ga trebala prestati piti. I za što se sad odlučiti? 
Vremena za zatrudnjivanje imam još ova dva mjeseca jer u 11. idem na stimulirani do kojega ionako neće biti gotovi nalazi s hematologije, a odmah nakon toga dragi ide na terapiju lijekovima pod kojom mu nikako ne preporučuju pravljenje djece.
Skrenuh s teme,* uporna* preporučena standardna terapija, Aspirin+Fragmin (koji čeka u frižideru od zadnjeg pobačaja). Asp. stalno, Fragmin od pozitivne bete. Pitala sam bi li ga mogla uzimati već od transfera, za svaki slučaj, jer zadnja trudnoća nije od početka štimala, beta visoka a plod se još nije bio primio i tih nekoliko tjedana je stalno par milimetara zaostajao u rastu. Dr. R. smatra da nema potrebe i da je Aspirin dovoljan, ali ako hoću, da nema ni štete. Za dex, decortin ili prednison kaže da nema svrhe jer su te doze premale da bi pomogle, a opet dovoljne da ti pošemere nešto drugo. 
I da, kaže da se na osnovu dva misseda i povišenog kardiolipina (aCl) može reći da se radi o antifosfolipidnom sindromu.
Ma joj, još bih vam toga imala za reći, ali mi nije baš za spiku na forumu, trebale bi se naći jednom prilikom.
 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

vikki,
a da nastavis s aspirinom, kazes to hematologici pa s njom s obzirom na tvoje protekle nalaze razradis strategiju sto i kada vaditi?
i ja bih rado da se nadjemo  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ću to napraviti. Zapravo, ionako faktore koagulacije imam iz Petrove i o.k. su, onda sam 7 dana prije prestala piti Andol (tada), sad je l' imalo utjecala, nije, tak mi više svejedno, ko što netko maloprije reče u postu, ionako je na kraju priče ista terapija. Mislila sam još jednom otići i dr. Duiću, ali čini mi se da neću čuti ništa novo.
 :Heart:

----------


## lilium

da, u trudnoci je tu za dosta slicnih problema (skoro) pa ista terapija, no ono sto ja mislim da je tu bitno je s hematologom provjeriti stanje van trudnoce, da li i tu eventualno treba neka terapija, te dobiti njegovo misljenje na terapiju koja je predlozena od strane ginekologa i posebno na to sto treba pratiti u trudnoci.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Da, jer za antifosfolipidni sindrom piše da je opasan ako se ne liječi, tj. provodi određena terapija (marivarin, varfarin ili što li već), a kako vidim, nitko se od doktora oko toga ne uzrujava osim ako nije u pitanju trudnoća nakon nekoliko neuspjelih. 
Usput, dok sam uzimala Andol znala sam imati modrice po nogama i šetajuće sitne bolove u glavi, od Aspirina nemam, sve o.k. Ne znam ima li sličnih iskustava.

----------


## mačkulina

može li netko od vas plavuši objasniti razliku između andola i aspirina  :?  :?  :? 

kava? može...ajmo se naći i iskukati   :Love:

----------


## vikki

U principu nema razlike, neki kažu da je aspirin lakši za želudac. Meni su i jedan i drugi dobri, ali sam nakon par mjeseci uzimanja andola počela dobivati modrice po bedrima (tu i tamo) pa sam odlučila prijeći na aspirin, kao možda bude bolje. Sastav im je, kako mi se čini, isti - acetilsalicilna kiselina.
Gotovo je godina dana kako ga pijem svakodnevno, a zapravo mi ga nitko osim MPO-ovca nije preporučio, pa bi dobro došlo i mišljenje hematologa.

----------


## lilium

Kao sto kaze i vikki, i jedan i drugi imaju istu djelatnu tvar - acetilsalicilnu kiselinu, jedino sto je u andolu ona puferirana, i kazu da u tom obliku bolje sjeda na zeludac (iako je moj subjektivni dojam da mi andol vise smeta zelucu):

- andol: acetilsalicilna kiselina u puferiranom obliku; pomocne tvari: mikrokristalna celuloza, kukuruzni skrob, skrob kukuruzni prezelatinirani

- aspirin: acetilsalicilna kiselina, pomocne tvari: celuloza u prahu i kukuruzni skrob

Objasnjenje za puferirani oblik s neta: "Andol od 300 mg je jedini lijek na hrvatskom tržištu koji sadrži acetil-salicilnu kiselinu (ASK) od 300 mg u puferiranom obliku, koji omogućuje brže djelovanje i veću sigurnost za želudac. Istraživanja su pokazala da dodatak puferske supstance ubrzava otapanje tablete te se vremenski skraćuje kontakt između čestica tablete Andola i sluznice želuca. Time se može smanjiti iritacija sluznice želuca."
(inace i andol 100 je u puferiranom obliku ne samo 300; takodjer, mozda ovo ubrzano otapanje djeluje na jos nesto...)

vikki, pila si ih u istim dozama, 100mg? 

mackulina, cujemo se  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Da, čak sam andol znala prepoloviti i uzimati 50 mg, s aspirinom to ne mogu. Ma meni je svejedno zapravo, želudac mi vrlo dobro podnosi sve i svašta, nego sam se malo prepala tih modrica, navodno bi trebalo prestati uzimati ga ako se one pojavljuju, a opet me frka ne uzimati ga. Pa sam pametno prešla na aspirin, ha ha, ista stvar, al' znaš, placebo efekt.

----------


## lilium

Da, placebo je bitan.  :Smile:  
Sto s modrica tice, imam slucaj seniora u familiji koji zbog metalnog srcanog zalistka sada mora biti dozivotno na marivarinu i aspirinu, cini mi se da ima vise modrica nego prije, no to je sada tako do daljnjega, redovno ide na kontrole (kod takvih pacijenata znam da se redovno kontrolira INR protrombinsko vrijeme, mislim da se po tome provjerava da li je doza marivarina OK).

----------


## uporna

Bilo bi dobro da se nađemo na kavici. Ja sam redovna na ovim našim kavicama od samog početka, ali možemo mi i jednu posebno organizirati. Kad je manja grupa i još slični problemi lakše se iskomunicira i konkretnije (ali svejedno jako volim one naše mišmaš kavice sa trudnicama, mamicama, bebicama, starima i novima i raznoraznim temama često ne vezanim za MPO).

Inače bila jučer na uzv i punkciji štitnjače i mogu samo reći brrrrrrrrr užas i jeza koliko je to neugodna punkcija. Čak ni prva moja punkcija kad sam dobila 27 folikula, koja je bila grozno bolna, nije bila ovako jezovita. Sad čekam nalaze i još sam paralelno se naručila po drugo mišljenje na Rebro (kod doktorice nuklearne biologije) i naravno još ću loviti jedno mišljenje u Vinogradskoj. Napadam sa tri strane moju štitnjaču koja je izgleda problem iz sjene. 
Kad sam danas zvala Rebro da se naručim, velim ja ženi da želim kod te i te doktorice, a ona meni zar samo tako ja želim? A ja ko iz topa: Za svoje zdravlje ako treba ja ću i do neba!   :Laughing:   Koja sam ja pjesnička duša, mislim da je žena pomislila da ima posla sa luđakinjom.

Malo sam OT   :Embarassed:  ali eto da podijelim i taj dio jer ipak se radi o povišenim antitijelima štitnjače što je autoimuni problem pa ipak ide pod ovaj dio zar ne  :Grin:

----------


## lilium

uporna,
Brrrr za punkciju, dobro da je iza tebe. Sretno za nalaze i pretrage!
Inace mi smo se ovaj puta jako brzo dogovorile i nasle, no biti ce tu jos susretaja  :Love:  Sto se tice kavica u vecem okruzenju moram priznati da me vec neko vrijeme kopka i rado bih vas sve upoznala nakon toliko tipkanja, no nikako realizirati (nekako sam se navikla skrivati iza racunala  :Embarassed: )

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

drage moje.... evo danasna kućnom testu kod mene +.

sutra idem vaditi Betu...

Sad borba tek počinje

----------


## ina33

> A ja ko iz topa: Za svoje zdravlje ako treba ja ću i do neba!    Koja sam ja pjesnička duša, mislim da je žena pomislila da ima posla sa luđakinjom.


Samo da ti pošaljem   :Kiss: . Rado bih se prištekala vašoj kavici, samo kao promatrač iz sjene, da učim od vas (of kors, ako primate takve).

----------


## uporna

mačkulina pa čestitam ženo, izgleda da si ti provela ono svoje famozno "pasmater najbolje ići na bebu"   :Laughing:  
Baš se veselim  :D  :D  i naravno ~~~~~~~~ za uspješno iznesenu trudnoću do kraja i prekrasan susret sa bebolinom  :Love:  

ina33 draga ti si uvijek dobrodošla kao i svi ostali.  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

*sada me nešto zanima cure drage...vi koje ste trudne a kojima je diganosticiran LAC ili koje ste bile ne IVF-u...

Da li su vam doktori dali da od pozitivne bete pijete baby aspirin i u kojoj količini???

Hvala vam na bilo kojem savjetu..*

----------


## uporna

mačkulina, obzirom da kod nas nema babyaspirina pije se i dalje 100 mg, a nekima se odmah uvodi i fragmin (niskomolekularni heparin) ukoliko već nisu od transfera na njemu.

Nadam se da će ti se javiti i bebomanka ipak je ona jedna trudnica koja se hrvala i sa aspirinom i fragminom.  :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina pa čestitam ženo, izgleda da si ti provela ono svoje famozno "pasmater najbolje ići na bebu"   
> Baš se veselim  :D  :D  i naravno ~~~~~~~~ za uspješno iznesenu trudnoću do kraja i prekrasan susret sa bebolinom


hvala uporna...

ma pukao mi film, vadi krv pa čekaj Rebro mjesec dana, pa onda opet hematolog pa opet vadi krv...ovako do smrti možeš stalno ići vaditi krv pa kod doktora...

biti će što će biti.... dug je put pred nama.... jako jako dug i težak....

ali sma samoj sebi rekla, razmišlajti ću dan za danom, tjedan za tjednom i neću ali neću više negativu u svojoj glavi....

Cure drage, nešto ću vam ispričati, ja nisam neki vjernik, dapače crkva mi ide na živce, ali shrhana bolom svojim i gubitkom našeg sina u 27 tjednuovog ljeta sma osjetila potrebu otići u Međugorje....

i otišla sam, ovakva lijena, i pragmatična čak sam se popela na brdo ukazanja..stala sma i samo su suze krenule...plakala sma jako jako dugo, i tada u sebi zamolila gospu da mi da novu priliku, da mi da milost da ponovno budem trudna...

zaista takva energija me obuzela i tom grcaju suza da sma otišla tako zbinjena i pozitivna..uzela sma sasobom maleni kamen sa brda ukazanja (svetog brda i malo zemlje)....

Cure... tamo nečeg ima.... takvu energiju ja nigdje nisma osjetila.... i evo prvi smo put od tragedije išli probati raditi na bebi ...i uspjelo!!!

Zaista mislim da je to djelo nečeg više.... da je on odlučio i hvala mu.... moliti ću se stalno da trudnoća bude ok i da i ja napokon ugledam svoje dijete..

Nekada (u prvoj trudnoći) željela sam curicu i kada je bio sin bila sma malo razočarana...

SAd...boli me briga što je samo da je živo i zdravo i samo da sve prođe ok

----------


## ina33

> *sada me nešto zanima cure drage...vi koje ste trudne a kojima je diganosticiran LAC ili koje ste bile ne IVF-u...
> 
> Da li su vam doktori dali da od pozitivne bete pijete baby aspirin i u kojoj količini???
> 
> *


Postoje ti i neke teorije da se pije kortikosteroid, ne znam koliko su više aktualne (to se fura u Americi, znam da je dr. koji je napisao knjigu Expecting Miracles savjetovao zbog graničnog LAC-a jednoj našoj forumašici), ali to je bilo prije nekog vremena. Za to ti je najbolje pitat dr. Radončića koje je aktualno stanje.

----------


## mačkulina

eto ina koliko sam ja zbunjena danas i glupa...ja pišem LAC ali ne ACL...mi je umjereno povišen.

Inače to mi je prvi put nakon vađenja već ACL-a u lipnju koji je bio 6 da mi je sad 18 (umjereno povišen)


ali sutra ima da zovem Radončića da me primi..... jer ne zeza mi se na svoju ruku da pijem a opet glupo mi je tu činjenicu ignorirati

Obzirom da sam Homozigot PAI i Heterozigot MTHFR ne gine mi heparin ali on ide tek od 6 tjedna trudnoće..

----------


## ina33

> eto ina koliko sam ja zbunjena danas i glupa...ja pišem LAC ali ne ACL...mi je umjereno povišen.


Sori, ne znam za ACL.

----------


## uporna

*mačkulina* vjerujem da ti nije lako odbaciti negativu pogotovo nakon gubitka sina. Nisam ni ja neki ludi vjernik a kopka me to Međugorje već duže vrijeme pa možda i odem. Drži se i zbilja treba ići dan po dan.  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Ajme, ja tek sad vidim ove dobre vijesti,* mačkulina*, javi što kaže Radončić ili kome ćeš već otići. Imaš pp.
 :Heart:

----------


## rib

Cestitam mackulina!
Tvoj + me bas obradovao. Drzim ti fige da sve prodje onako kako sebi zelim!  :Kiss:  
Nevjerovatno mi je to sto si prije par dana objavila da ides na radove i sad je vec sve gotovo. Savrseno!

----------


## lilium

mackulina, sretno  :Heart:  
kao sto sam rekla aspirin/andol od 50 do 100mg mnogi preporucuju od plusa nadalje. Sada sada samo korak po korak!

ina33, svi mi ucimo! vidimo se   :Love:  

velika   :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## mačkulina

evo mene sa pregleda od prof. Đelmiša.

sutra mi je 5 tjedan iako sam realno trudna 3 tjedna... 6.10. je bila ovulacija.

UZV nije ni radio i besmisleno ga je raditi dok beta nije 1000.

Rekao mi je izričito da moram hitno u bolnicu i početi što je ranije odmah sa heparinom (jer sam homozigot), tako da sam naručena sutra u petrovu na hospitalizaciju te sve mile moguće pretrage.

Na moj spomen oko andola, rekao mi je da se on sa tim se slaže u mom slučaju jer andol ima više štetnih učinaka od korisnih te da da me ubijete ako se ja sjećam ali nešto da neku vrijednost u krvi pretvara u nešto tetrageno za fetus i da probija posteljicu.

On smatra da je puno bolje da se odmah počne sa heparinom nego uzimati andol do x tjedna pa onda na heparin.

eto sto doktora, sto mišljenja.

Čak mi je za heparin rekao da ovismo o vrijednostima u krvi se propisuje i doza a i proizvođač (nije kao to sve tako simple).

Ne znam cure drage, malo sam zbunjena......

----------


## vikki

> Čak mi je za heparin rekao da ovismo o vrijednostima u krvi se propisuje i doza a i proizvođač (nije kao to sve tako simple).


To mi je rekla jedna cura koja je ležala cijelo vrijeme u Petrovoj, njoj su kroz čitavu trudnoću mijenjali dozu, ali onda ili moraš biti stalno u bolnici ili vaditi krv svaki tjedan? koliko bi često to bilo? Radončić kaže da se to da izvesti ambulantno, tj. bez ležanja u bolnici.

----------


## lilium

mackulina   :Love:  
da, razni doktori, razna misljenja ali i razne pocetne diagnoze.

Ovo oko aspirina smo vec na vise mjesta obradjivale, na puno mjesta kazu da se vece doze ne smiju uzimati jer prelazi posteljicu te da se ne smije uzimati pred porod, no male doze su kod odredjenih diagnoza u odredjenim periodima trudnoce dokazano korisne. 
Tu imate kompletni elaborat:  http://drugsafetysite.com/aspirin
Tu izmedju ostalog kazu (a za sto bih mogla pronaci jos puno studija): 
"Low doses, such as 80 mg/day, appear to have beneficial effects in pregnancies complicated by systemic lupus erythematosus with antiphospholipid antibodies. In pregnancies at risk for the development of pregnancy-induced hypertension and preeclampsia, and in fetuses with intrauterine growth retardation, low-dose aspirin (40–150 mg/day) may be beneficial, but more studies are required to assess accurately the risk:benefit ratio of such therapy."

Inace i heparin i aspirin imaju FDA kategoriju C, no kod nekih od nas dokazano djelovanje tih lijekova opravdava njihovo uzimanje:
"Either studies in animals have revealed adverse effects on the fetus (teratogenic or embryocidal or other) and there are no controlled studies in women or studies in women and animals are not available. Drugs should be given only if the potential benefit justifies the potential risk to the fetus."

Kod svih preparata koje i inace uzimamo uvijek treba imati na umu onu staru Paracelzusovu da je svaki lijek ujedno i otrov, samo je stvar u kolicini; no i znati da su nam ti lijekovi, u dozama koje nam prepisu lijecnici, potrebni.


vikki,
sto se sve prati mislim da ovisi i o pocetnoj diagnozi, generalno mislim da se svima prati stanje trombocita i protrombinsko vrijeme INR (ono govori o trenutnoj "gustoći" krvi)

Sretno !!!

----------


## uporna

mačkulina, kako god bilo važno je da uspijete do kraja.  :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

..je pas mater i to idem sutra kada Petrova vrvi od meningitisa .....

----------


## navi

mačkulina držim fige da sve prođe ok ovaj puta   :Heart:

----------


## Božica

Lilium,
U ispitivanju uzroka drugog, uzastopnog  "missed ab." krenula sam od štitne žlezde i dobila sledeće rezultate:

T3  - 1,31   (1.21-2,29)
T4 - 124,1   (57,9-154,4)
Anti TPO - 16,7  (0,0-12,0)[/b]
Anti TG  - 33,4   (0.0-34,0)
TSH 2G  - 0,901  (0,490-4,670)

Sada sam u brizi 
- Da li povišen AntiTPO može biti uzrok uginuća ploda u šestom, odnosno u osmom tjednu trudnoće?
- Da li ja imam dijagnozu Hasnimoto tireoditis?
- Trebam li uzimati kakvu terapiju?
- Da li postoje lijekovite biljke koje mogu povoljno dijelovati?
- Da li na rezultate može uticati akutni stres, jer sam predhodni dan bila  na sahrani i jako se potresla?
Šta da vam kažem? Prve analize i prvi loši rezultati.

----------


## lilium

Bozica,
Hormoni (t3,t4, tsh) su ti unutar granicnih vrijednosti sto je dobro, povisena antitijela mogu ukazivati na prisutnost nekog autoimunog problema, a autoimuni problemi mogu uzrokovati ponavljajuce pobacaje, no ja se ne bih zalijetala s diagnozom da je to sigurno taj-i-taj sindrom i da je to sigurno uzrok (ima i zena koja imaju povisena raznorazna antitijela i nemaju nikakve probleme s trudnocom); treba vidjeti s endokrinologom, vjerojatno bi bilo dobro napraviti i ultrazvuk stitnjace i onda vidjeti za eventualnu terapiju. 
Poznato je da su raznorazni imuni problemi i razine hormona su u korelaciji sa stresom. 

Mackulina nam je u Petrovoj na visednevnoj obradi. 
Vjerujem da je ono sto su objavili za serozni meningitis beba uzrokovan enterovirusima sada pod kontrolom i da je proslo.

Sretno svima   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

ratne moje družice...

evo mene nazad iz Petrove.

Ovako, vrijednosti koagulacije gotove za dva sata:

*LAC*  moj *1.1*   optimalna vrijednost je* <1.3*
*PV* moj *1,08*  optimalna vrijednost *> 0,70*
*APTV* moj* 33,5* s optimalna vrijednost *25-38*
*Trobinsko vrijeme* moj *15,7* s optimalna vrijednost *11,0 -18,0*
*Fibrinogen* moj* 3,3* g/l  optimalna vrijenost *1,8 -3,5*
*D-dimeri* moj *142* hg/ml optimalna vrijednost *< 225*

e sad...kaj to sve znači? liluim... ajd draga protumači

hvala

----------


## sretna35

*draga mačkulina* 
nisam neki stručnjak, ali koliko vidim svi su ti mjereni parametri u kategoriji optimalnih što znači super  :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

I ja bi rekla kao nestručnjak da imaš nalaze za poželjet. :D  :D 
Vidim ja stigla nam ti iz zarazne Petrove zdrava i zdrava (mislim na nalaze).
 :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

hvala vam cure...

doktor je jako zadovoljan jer su mi D dimeri niski.... rekao je da je to jako jako dobro.

e sad.. prije terapije vadila sam ACL i vaditi ću ga slijedeći tjedan... baš da vidim da li heparin utječe na smanjivanje vrijednosti

----------


## vikki

mačkulina, super  :D  :D 
A na kojoj si dozi heparina i koliko puta dnevno, jednom ili dva? Jel se sad pikaš doma, sama?
 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

aha viki...fraksiparin 0,6 ml.
dajem si ga u bedro noge 1 puta dnevno.

koji si ti uzimala? od koliko ml?

----------


## ina33

> hvala vam cure...
> 
> doktor je jako zadovoljan jer su mi D dimeri niski.... rekao je da je to jako jako dobro.


 :D! I super ti je potpis   :Love: . Sretno i dalje!

----------


## vikki

Ja sam uzimala Fragmin, 2500 jedinica nekakvih. I sad ću isto, od pozitivne bete (bude li je). Nažalost, nisam stigla do hematologa jučer, bila sam na V. Vrhovcu cijelo jutro, primljena tek nešto prije 14h i zakasnila sam Zupančićki na Rebro. Baš me zanimalo što bi ona rekla, al što sad, mogu čekati idući termin, za mjesec dana.

Svakih koliko trebaš raditi te nalaze?

----------


## mačkulina

evo baš čitam...

Fraksiparine 0,6 ml je 5700 i.j. tih jedinica.... znači tvojih 2500 bi bilo jačine oko 0,2 ml ??  :?  :? 

e majke mi ako ja išta ovdje više kužim?!

e da... daj pokušaj se naručiti ovaj tjedan van one regulative..nazovi, odi do sestre Nene i pitaj da te primi Zupančička.

Ja za dva tjedna opet u petrovu, pa onda ponovno na kontrolu krvi. Opet k profesoru.

Jako mi je drago što me baš on vodi.

----------


## mačkulina

ina    :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## vikki

Navodno i jeste tih 2500 premalo (to je kao neka preventiva, placebo...) Ma ne znam, oni primaju na hematologiji samo ponedjeljkom, a jučer sam zakasnila nekoliko minuta pa me nisu htjeli primiti, a ne mogu zbog posla visiti satima pred ordinacijama...
Nekako više nade polažem u kombinaciju Lučinger/Radončić/Đelmiš... ja bih se nekako prebacila Đelmišu s PT2, ne znam koliko je to moguće... 
Idem od idućeg ciklusa u postupak, dakle za par dana...
Osim toga, ne uzimaš ništa,* mačkulina*?

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
i meni svi ti parametri izgledaju dobro - sve je u referentnim granicama. :D 

Sretno cure  :Heart:

----------


## holly-molly

Pozdrav za sve devojke !

U mom potpisu mozete videti koliko sam i kako na radovima, a sada mi treba i vas savet. Citam vas pazljivo vec mesecima i verujem da cu od vas puno toga nauciti i razjasniti.

Posle cetiri neuspela ET-a i pre bilo kakvih drugih radova, na svoje insistiranje sam zapocela imunoloske pretrage. Inace sam pacijent klinike Kaali u Budimpesti i o njima zaista sve najbolje. Uvek sam dobro reagovala na stimulaciju, imala lepe blastociste, poslednji put su cak odlicno prezivele i odmrzavanje, ali najblize sto sam dosla je biohemijska trudnoca.

LM, s obzirom da moj doktor nije bio za imunoloske pretrage, ja sam kontaktirala centar pokojnog Alana E. Beera i postala njihov online ili telefonski pacijent   :Wink:  . Nakon pregleda moje medicinske istorije, poslali su mi listu testova koje treba da uradim i sada je vecina rezultata stigla. Sledeci korak je da sa njima zakazem telefonsku konsultaciju, a posto ce me to zadovoljstvo poprilicno kostati, zelela bih da se pripremim na najbolji moguci nacin.

Radila sam gomilu testova, ali da vas ne davim sa svim, navescu samo one cije su vrednosti povisene :

-Antikardiolipinska antitela  15.053 ( 0 - 10 )
-Homocistein 19,9  ( 0 - 15 ) - razmisljam da ovo moze biti usled nedostatka B12 vitamina, posto sam vegetarijanac  :/ 
-od APA jedino pozitivnu vrednost ima IgA-Phosphoserine koji je borderline
-NK celije 50:1 je 16.1% (trebalo bi da bude ispod 15% cini mi se pre postupka), zatim CD3 na granici 84.8 (60-85), a CD19+,CD5+ 24.1% ( 5% - 10% ) sto je poviseno ; vidim u literaturi da to znaci verovatno da pravim antitela na reproduktivne hormone i moglo bi da se ukopi u nesto nizi novo progesterona prilikom biohemijske trudnoce (beta je bila dobra) i poviseni estradiol na 3. dan nestimuliranog ciklusa ; s druge strane, uz ovo obicno ide i visok FSH koji nemam, slabo reagovanje na stimulaciju i los kvalitet jc, sto takodje nije slucaj
-leukocyte antibody detection - rezultat je negative, pretpostavljam da je to dobro  :/ 
-TH1:TH2 cytokine ratios je TNF-a 29.6 (13.2-30.6) sto je takodje granicno

Ima li iko neki komentar, bila bih zaista zahvalna   :Heart:  .

----------


## holly-molly

Iz nekog razloga, ne uspevam da ostavim ni potpis ni avatar   :Mad:  .

No, ja 33 godine, mm 40. Unexplained infertility, spermogram borderline, kod mene blokiran levi jajovod. Hormoni u redu. Tri neuspesna IUI, tri neuspesna ICSI (jedna biohemijska trudnoca), 1 neuspesan FET .

----------


## lilium

holly-molly,
evo na brzinu:
- u vezi homocisteina: da poviseni homocistein i manjak B12  to moze biti korelirano - najbolje provjeriti razinu B12 iz krvi, pa razinu folne kiseline, te MTHFR C677T mutaciju (ona pokazuje eventualne nasljedne sklonosti problemima s metabolozimom folata), naravno, dok provjeravas B12 i folnu kiselinu ne bi trebala biti na preparatima tih vitamina neko vrijeme, cisto da se pokazu realne vrijednosti a ne one "nabildane" dodatnim unosom vitamina; poviseni homocistein se dosta uspjesno moze savladati s redovnim unosom folne, b12 i b6; inace to nije imunoloski problem nego poviseni homocistein pojacava sklonost stvaranju ugrusaka (djeluje preko koagulacije)
- povisena antikardiolipidna antijela te APA mogu ukazivati na antifosfolipidni sindrom (sindrom ljepljive krvi), za to se daju male doze aspirina te u trudnoci i heparin (to je imunoloski sindrom, no djeluje preko koagulacije); kazu da testovi trebaju biti pozitivni u par navrata da bi se taj sindrom dokazao,  no dio zena zna i preventivno biti na aspirinu i heparinu, APS najcesce radi probleme tek u trudnoci
- kada na nalazu pise negativno to najcesce znaci da nije nadjeno
-s NK stanicama i ostalim se ne bavim, jedino sam "istrazivala" izvore o tome kako prehrana djeluje na nas imuni sustav (o tome sam pisala na PDFu prije zaceca) i tada sam naletila na ovu support grupu, pa mozda da priupitas i tamo: http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/immunologysupport/ 

Sretno!

----------


## holly-molly

Hvala puno Lilium, MTHFR je u redu, to sam uradila, otuda i pretpostavljam da se radi o nedostatku B12 vitamina .

----------


## uporna

Da malo podignem sa svojim zadnjim nalazom.
PAI-1 mi je 5G/5G u interpretaciji genotipa piše: homozigot divljeg tipa.
Ja sam  :? 
Jel ovo dobro ili nije?
Obzirom na moj nalaz MTHFR 677TT i dokazanu točkastu mutaciju FII 20210A-HETEROZIGOT da li se to uklapa ili sam ja možda neki specijalni slučaj?

----------


## lilium

uporna,
PAI-1 4G/4G je marker koji ukazuje na moguce probleme s fibrinolizom (preko povisene razine PAI-1)- to nemas i to je dobro!.  Kako na stranicama Vinogradske kazu: "Genotip divljeg tipa je 5G/5G. Alel 4G povezan je s povišenom aktivnosti plazmatskog PAI-1 i uz neke druge smatra se čimbenikom rizika za nastanak dubokih venskih tromboza ..." 

Ovaj FII 20210A-heterozigot ukazuje da je statisticki gledano moguca pojacana koagulacija (preko povecane koncentracije protrombina) i veca je sklonost za pojavu venske tromboze (za to pomazu male doze aspirina, te heparin). Tome "doprinosi" i MTHFR 677TT preko pojacanog metabolizma folata - povisenog homocisteina, sto drzis pod kontrolom redovnim unosom folne+b12. Mislim da zbog FII mutacije definitivno imas dokaze i razloge za biti na heparinu u trudnoci. Takodjer, dok sam jos jednom isla provjeravati detalje za PAI-1 5G/5G mutaciju u kombinaciji s ostalim, naletila sam na jedan rad iz 2005 koji izvlaci korelaciju mutacije PAI-1 5G/5G s  FII G202101A mutacijom i preeklampsijom, koja se isto drzi pod kontrolom heparinom:  http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:15842353  Ne uspijevam pronaci svjezije radove koji bi to dokazali ili opovrgli i na drugim mjestima kazu da je veza PAI-1 mutacija s preeklammpsijom jos kontraverzna, no dobro je znati - jos jedan razlog zasto je za tvoju kombinaciju mutacija u trudnoci dobro uzimati heparin!

 :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Draga lilium, ovakav stručan i dobar odgovor vjerojatno neću dobiti niti od doktora  :Love:  
Ovo si printam i bit će mi šalabahter.  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

draga uporna   :Love:  i sretno!!!
a doktorova rijec ce biti zadnja  :Wink:

----------


## regina78

posto ste vi najstrucnije, imam jedno pitanje... koje su osnovne pretrage koje se mogu napravit za imunologiju, trebam u postupak skoro a nikad nisam provjeravala to pa bi volila vidit da jel sve ok?
i jos jedno pitanje, prija ima 42 godine i ostane trudna svaki put pomocu MPO, al nakon 1 mj spontani, da li je moguce da je imunologija tu u pitanju i koje pretrage je dobro da ona napravi?

----------


## lilium

regina,

za tebe, ovako bez vise detalja je to tesko reci, shvacam da se sve mi zelimo osigurati, no u pravilu se slabo toga radi unaprijed- po meni ima smisla znati opcu krvnu sliku, pa koagulogram PV, APTV trombociti... ostalo sve ovisi o raznoraznim simptomima i da li u blizoj familiji ima npr. autoimunih bolesti, dubokih venskih tromboza,  srcanih-mozdanih u mladjoj zivotnoj dobi...

za prijateljicu, u kojim tjednima gubi? da li nakon sto srce prokuca ili prije? uvijek isto? ovako generalno mislim da uvijek ima smisla provjeriti statuse hormona - prolaktin, stitnjaca, antitijela na stitnjacu, pa secer ... cesto se onda doda ACL, LAC pa trombo faktori - sve za sto znam je nabrojano na 5. strani, kao i grube statistike najcescih uzroka; inace nama u "zrelim" godinama (i ja sam 40+) su vrlo cesti uzrok i slucajne kromosomske greske (to je jedino sto je i kod mene nakon 3. pobacaja i dokazano ,iako to ne iskljucuje da se jos ponesto tu skriva...)

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## regina78

lilium hvala na brzom odg, koliko znam u mojoj obitelji sve ok, nego cisto predostroznosti radi bi napravila par osnovnih pretraga
a sta se tice prije, u 1 mj trudnoce izgubi, sad da li tada vec cujes otkucaje srca, neznam... sad cu joj ja poslat listu sa 5 stranice i ovaj tvoj odg pa nek malo istrazi
hvala  :Love:

----------


## nena3beba

drage moje,
citam ovu temu i vrlo malo razumem. ovim se jos nisam bavila  :Smile: 
zato bih molila nekog da mi protumaci. 

ASA MAR metodom -nema antitela
e sad ovo prepisujem:

IMMUNO CAP * EllA tm System *
Cardiolipin IgG Well: 3.1 GPL-U/ml
beta2-Glycoprotein I IgG Well: 0.5 U/ml

Referentne vrednosti
negativan <7 U/ml
sumnjiv 7-10
pozitivan>10

Symphony Well: 0.1 Ratio , negativan
-U1RNP
-SS-A/Ro
-SS-B/La
-Centromere B
-Scl-70
-Jo-1
-Sm

Referentne vrednosti
negativan <0.7 Ratio
sumnjiv 0.7-1.0 Ratio
pozitivan>1.0 Ratio

vidim da je sve ok, ali ne znam kojoj grupi imuno analiza ovo pripada, tj šta mi je ostalo da uradim. pretpostavljam immuno na stitnu zlezdu i šta još?
hvala vam i valjda ne davim previse

----------


## vikki

Da malo dignem temu, stigli su moji nalazi imunoloških:
LAC - negativan
aCl-IgG - 8 GPL U/ml (negativan)
*aCl-IgM - 24 GPL U/ml* (umjereno pozitivan)
AMHA - negativan
ANA - negativan
beta-2-mikroglobulin - 1.39 mg/l (unutar ref. vrijednosti)
IgA i IgG - unutar ref. vr.
*IgM - 4.72* (ref. vrijednost je do 2,2)
elektroforeza proteina u serumu: povišeni *ukupni proteini u serumu* i *albumin* (ostalo o.k., da sve ne nabrajam).
Dakle, aCl se čak malo povisio, imunoglobulin M je stalno povišen 100%, a i proteini (štogod to značilo).
Drago mi je da je ANA negativan (on je marker za sistemski lupus uz dsDNA koji mi nažalost nisu napravili jer nije bilo reagensa valjda).
Zbog jako povišenog imunoglobulina M ne znam bi li mi u trudnoći (doživim li još koju) trebalo uključiti kortikosteroide ili bi klasična terapija asp/hep bila dovoljna?
Draga *lilium*, tvoj stručni komentar (dugo ti nismo dale kakav zadatak   :Wink:  )
 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

vikki,   :Love:  Da li si bila na aspirinu kad je krv vadjena? 
Pretpostavljam da kod tebe ukupni IgM nesto veci i zbog toga sto je aCl-IgM povisen, no moze biti poviseni i zbog neke upale-infekcije koja je bila u toku, a razlog moze biti i u poremecaju imunog sustava, u reumatoidnom artritisu... Iz slicnih razloga mogu biti poviseni i proteini u serumu (infekcija, poremecaji imunog sustava, reumatoidni artritis...); no za albumin kazu da moze biti povisen kod dehidracije a snizen kod upalnih promjena (sto se "tuce" s interpretacijom povisenih proteina), no kazu da na rezultate elektroforeze mogu uticati povisena razina lipida, manjak zeljeza, kortikosteroidi, aspirini.. no ne mogu pronaci na koji nacin uticu na rezultate (sto povisava a sto spusta)

Za poviseni aCl sigurno idu aspirin/heparin, neki dodaju i kortikosteroide.
 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

*lilum*  :Kiss:  
Za IgM sam negdje pročitala da je povišen kod autoimunih bolesti, bolesti jetre ili tumorskih oboljenja. Jetra je o.k. (napravila sam sve žive pretrage u vezi s jetrom). Za tumor kakav isto ne vjerujem, iako tko zna? Ostaje ono na što se sumnja od prije pobačaja, autoimuna, ali njih je tako teško dijagnosticirati. Otići ću ja s tim nalazom na par adresa naših vrlih doktora   :Wink:  , možda kome sine štogod.
Txs   :Love:

----------


## uporna

vikki draga meni je aspirin snizio acl.

Evo danas obavih dnevnu bolnicu u Petrovoj i izvadiše oni svašta, i napravih uzv, briseve, papu ne jer sam radila u 6.-tom mjesecu i bila je ok.
E sad imam samo rezultate pa pojma nemam kaj je u referentnim vrijednostima a kaj nije.
E 4,26; Hb 126; Htc 0,372, L 5,0: neseg 1; Tr 254; bilirubin 8; kreatinin 59; ureja 3,9; urat 178; AST 14; ALT 19; GGT 18; AP 63; CK 61; LDH 198; PV 1,12; APTV 32; TV 17; Fibrinogen 3,3; D-dimeri 111, LAC 0,89; urin/sed: 15-20 L, dosta bakterija; prolaktin 49,3 (ovo je ziher povišeno jer sam bila natašte znači bez redovne terapije).
OGTT: 4,5- 8,2-6,8-5,6

Terapija mi je određna Fraxiparine 0,4 ml s.c. početi odmah. U slučaju trudnoće odmah se javiti.

----------


## lilium

uporna, super za nalaze!
Tesko je bez ref. vrijednosti, no koliko vidim trenutne vrijednosti koagulacije su u granicama to je dobro! (APTV, PV su malo prema gornjoj granici,a TV prema donjoj) ... i aspirin sigurno tu nesto doprinosi. Ono sto je isto bitno je da je i LAC OK! TPretpostavljam da je terapija odmah zbog tvojih genetskih sklonosti i ranije ulovljenog povisenog acl-a.

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

lilium zbilja si famozna - hvala ti.  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Super, *uporna*! Eto, što ti je stručnjak! I mislim da je vrlo važno da se s terapijom počne na vrijeme, drugi doktori daju uglavnom od pozitivne bete - svima jednako, bez obzira na nalaze (i jednaka doza).
Bravo za Đ.
 :Love:

----------


## vikki

A što je rekao za aspirin? Smiješ ga uzimati i dalje?

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jel se u Petrovu treba naruciti ili se samo dodje i od koliko do koliko rade ako koja zna...moram i ja obaviti sve te imuno pretrage  :/

----------


## vikki

tikice, meni su nakon drugog missed ab-a rekli da dođem zbog prekoncepcijske obrade. Nazvala sam 1. dc broj koji su mi dali nakon kiretaže i primljena sam na PT2 kod prof. Škrablin. Jedno jutro (dođe se oko pola 8, 8), to je dnevna bolnica, izvade ti 10-ak ili više epruveta krvi (KKS, štitnjača, OGTT, koagulogram, testovi trombofilije, jetreni enzimi i što ti već dr. odredi). Ja, nažalost, nisam zadovoljna rezultatima (a nisam mogla birati, poslali su me, niti sam uostalom znala tko je na kojem odjelu) jer su mi izvadili sve za što sam već znala da mi je o.k., a od testova trombofilije samo dva nalaza (ima ih više) i mislim da je bolje otići (kao što su uporna i mačkulina) prof. Đ. na drugi odjel (čine mi se temeljitiji). 
Mora te netko uputiti, preptostavljam prim. ginekolog i moraš se najaviti, tj. naručiti. Još nešto ću ti poslati n pp.
 :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

Hvala vikki   :Kiss:  
Dobila sam ja uputnicu na kojoj pise kilometarska recenica od hrpu kratica   :Grin:  
Samo nisam znala jel se moram naruciti ili se samo pojavim ujutro tamo kao u klasicnim labosima    :Rolling Eyes:  
Onda cu zvati centralu u Petrovoj pa ce me tamo valjda znati preusmjeriti...

----------


## uporna

> A što je rekao za aspirin? Smiješ ga uzimati i dalje?


Aspirin ne više.

----------


## nena3beba

drage moje, 
evo i ja da se upustim detaljno u ove analize. doslo i to na red, a ja ne znam sta sve treba da se uradi jer mi gin nije rekao, vec sama radim , na osnovu vasih postova.

ovo sam uradila i u redu je:

Anti fosfolipidna Ab - IgG  (IgM-nije uradjen)
Anti J 1 At 
Anti kardiolipinska Ab IgG / (IgM-nije uradjen)
anti LA – Ab / SSB /Sjögren-ov sindrom/ 
ANA (Anti Nuklearna Antitela) /autoimune bolesti/ 
ANA profil 
Anti Scl 70 /anti topoizomeraza I/ 
Anti Sm - Ab /Smith antigen Ab/ 
Anti spermatozoidna 
Centromerna Ab /CREST sindrom/ 
ENA (Anti-extractable nuclear antigen antibodies) screen
RNP Ab (Ribonukleoproteinska antitela) 
Ro Ab / SSA /Sjögren-ov sindrom/ 

a za ovo cekam rezultate sutra:

c-ANCA (antitela na citoplazmu neutrofila, anti MPO) /citoplazmatična/ 
p-ANCA (anti PR3) /perinuklearna/ 
Anti hTG Ab (tireoglobulinska antitela) 
Ds - DNA - Ab /lupus/ 
Mikrozomalna Ab (TPO, AMZA) /Hashimoto tiroiditis/ 
Transglutaminska Ab IgA

sa spiska imunoloskih analiza jedne laboratorije sam nasla da rade i ovo ali ne znam da li treba u vezi sa trudnocom:

Anti adrenalna At 
Anti citrulinska At /reumatoidni artritis/ 
AGMA (anti glatko-mišićna antitela, ASMA) 
Anti LC1 (anti liver cytosolic antigen type 1) 
Anti mitohondrijalna Ab - AMA /primarna bilijarna ciroza/ 
Anti ovarijalna Ab 
Anti perijetalna Ab - APA /anemija/ 
Auto Ab na TSH receptore /Graves-ova bolest/ 
CIC Ig G / CIC Ig M (Cirkulišući imuni kompleksi) /dijabetes/ 
C1 inhibitor 
Citotoksična Ab 
Glom. Bas.Mam. Ab 
HepAK DOT 
Lupusna At 
Lupus antikoagulans (LAK) 
Lupus ćelije 
RF IgG /reumatoidni artritis i druge autoimune bolesti/ 
 Transglutaminska Ab IgG           
 HIV
Anti glijadinska antitela IgA / IgG 
aLKM-1 (At na mikrozome bubrega i jetre) /hepatitis/ 

i taj IgM ne znam sto nije uradjen. jel treba?

pomozite da resim dilemu.
hvala vam i srecno u vasoj borbi

----------


## mačkulina

> vikki draga meni je aspirin snizio acl.
> 
> Evo danas obavih dnevnu bolnicu u Petrovoj i izvadiše oni svašta, i napravih uzv, briseve, papu ne jer sam radila u 6.-tom mjesecu i bila je ok.
> E sad imam samo rezultate pa pojma nemam kaj je u referentnim vrijednostima a kaj nije.
> E 4,26; Hb 126; Htc 0,372, L 5,0: neseg 1; Tr 254; bilirubin 8; kreatinin 59; ureja 3,9; urat 178; AST 14; ALT 19; GGT 18; AP 63; CK 61; LDH 198; PV 1,12; APTV 32; TV 17; Fibrinogen 3,3; D-dimeri 111, LAC 0,89; urin/sed: 15-20 L, dosta bakterija; prolaktin 49,3 (ovo je ziher povišeno jer sam bila natašte znači bez redovne terapije).
> OGTT: 4,5- 8,2-6,8-5,6
> 
> Terapija mi je određna Fraxiparine 0,4 ml s.c. početi odmah. U slučaju trudnoće odmah se javiti.


e baš mi drago da si pregrizla sve i otišla napokon kod Đelmiša.
On je super doktor i evo napravio ti je sve pretrage.

Drago mi je da si zadovoljna.

Ja danas bila po 30 komada injekcija fraxiparine 0.6..

----------


## uporna

> e baš mi drago da si pregrizla sve i otišla napokon kod Đelmiša.
> On je super doktor i evo napravio ti je sve pretrage.
> 
> Drago mi je da si zadovoljna.
> 
> Ja danas bila po 30 komada injekcija fraxiparine 0.6..


Ja danas tek sužila da ih moram kupiti jer eto nisam trudnica pa sam ih naručila za sutra. Nema veze od pozitivne bete valjda ću ih i ja dobiti.  :Love:

----------


## lilium

nena3beba,
trebala bi imati i IgM, ponekad se na njima vidi problem, takodjer dobro bi bilo imati i lupus antikoagulant. vrlo je nezahvalno ovo sve skupa raditi bez potpore doktora, neki od problema se mogu pretpostaviti i po  nasljednim bolestima u familiji, stanju krvozilnog sustava i sl.

pored imunologije  kakvi su ti prolaktin, pa hormoni stitnjace? antitijela na stitnjacu? dobro je znati i raznorazne koagulacijske parametre - ako u blizoj familiji imas slucajeve tromboze, ranih srcanih-mozdanih udara onda te pretrage posebno ima smisla raditi.
pretrage za koje znam da ih ima smisla raditi su nabrojane na 5 stranici

heparinke, sretno i velika   :Kiss:

----------


## nena3beba

lilium hvala.
dobila sam rezultate za antitela i na stitnu: ok su!
ali tsh mi je posle vto pao na 0.18 (0.30-5.5) a pre vto bio 2.55. doduse nisam uradila ft4 jos da vidim sta to moze da znaci. ali ovih dana cu.

nista od tih bolesti nemam u familiji, ali ko zna.

----------


## nena3beba

e da, zaboravih. uradila sam i prolaktin sad prvi put 20 tog dana ciklusa i bio je  824 (<800). ranije uvak radila 3 dc ili 14 dc i bio u granicama.

----------


## nena3beba

i ovo da dodam. mozda nije na pravoj temi ali ne znam gde da pitam.
nasla sam sinoc jos jedan stari nalaz biohemije i primetih da mi je i tad hdl-holesterol bio los.
sad je
hdl holesterol 0.97 (1.03-1.6) visoko rizicno
a stari nalaz:
hdl holesterol 1.06 (1.-1.6 rizicno) (<1 visoko rizicno)

doktori gledali ove nalaze ali mi niko nije rekao da je problem.

sa cim ovo ima veze? jel moze da utice na mogucnost trudnoce?
ili ukazuje na neke druge probleme u organizmu.

pretpostavljam da nabla zna odgovor, jer vidim da je bas upucena u mnogo toga, ali ako jos neko ima ideju, molim vas recite mi.

----------


## mačkulina

> mačkulina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> e baš mi drago da si pregrizla sve i otišla napokon kod Đelmiša.
> On je super doktor i evo napravio ti je sve pretrage.
> 
> Drago mi je da si zadovoljna.
> 
> Ja danas bila po 30 komada injekcija fraxiparine 0.6..
> ...


ma da?? onda ih u prvoj rundi kupi a poslije ćemo zajedno čekati u redu u trudničkoj ambulanti...

ma Đalmiš je prekrasan...  :Heart:  

nećeš zažaliti nijednog trena kaj si kod njega

----------


## mačkulina

> heparinke, sretno i velika


 i tebi

----------


## fritulica1

*Lilium*, možeš li mi molim te prokomentirati nalaz:

B12   *149             *   (refer, interval) 145 - 637
Folati  * > 45.40* 
(ref. int) granično           5.0 - 6.8
(ref. int) nedostatak        <5
(ref. int) suvišak            >39
                       7.0 39.0


B12 mi se čini dosta nizak, a Folati mi se čine (pre) visoki. Što ako su folati ovako pretjerano visoki, mogu li izazvati neke štetne posljedice, da prestanem piti folnu?

A stigle mi i imunološke, proučavam... 

 :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

ne pretjeruj sa folnom.. meni tako hematolog rekao...

----------


## sis

Može li me netko uputiti kako se naručiti u dr. Duića?

----------


## mačkulina

možda će se vama svima ovo činiti kao ludost ali meni je i Đelmiš rekao da ne pretjerujem sa folnom te da ju pijem doslovno koliko se preporuča za trudnice  do max 800 IU.

Hematolog mi je rekao da ne divljam sa folnom

Tako draga moje moj vam je savjet da odete pitati doktore da li je u vašem slučaju folna uopće ok?

Đelmiš mi je čak rekao da je pametnije da pijem virtamine sve zajedno nego samo Folnu

----------


## mačkulina

> Može li me netko uputiti kako se naručiti u dr. Duića?


mogu ali ne želim.. da te zajebe kao što je mene..

sorry

----------


## sis

???
Preporučio mi ga je dr. Lučinger. Ima li alternative?

----------


## mačkulina

> ???
> Preporučio mi ga je dr. Lučinger. Ima li alternative?


draga naravno da ima.

ja sa njim nemam lijepa iskustva. Vodio mi je trudnoću. u 27  + 4 tjednu mi je beba umrla. Sve je to ok - nije on tu kriv. PHD mi je ovlaš pogledao i rekao da sam zdrava i da ne trebam nikakve pretrage te da odem djecu raditi.
Sva sreća što mi je ujak kirurg te čitajući PHD me uputio na druugo mišljenje. Drugo mišljenje reklo da u PHD-u piše da ne štima moja cirkulacija. Poslali me na sve pretrage i na kraju sranje sa trombofilijom.
Đelmiš mi u lice rekao: 'bolje da ovog časa niste ponovno trudni isto bi vam se dogodilo'

sad sam hvala bogu ponovno trudna te od 5 tjedna sam pod terapijom. Po Dujiću meni nije bilo ništa te nijednu pretragu nisma trebala obaviti.

Moj savjet...odi nekom drugom, koji je moderniji, temeljitiji te prati napredak medicine io koagulacije

----------


## laky

esi imala neke simptome ili je to pretraga koja inače ide?

----------


## sis

Budući da sam prepuštena sama sebi jer moj dr. ne smatra da igdje dalje trebam ići (tri spontana,  povišen FSH) moram se sama negdje poslati (tj. naručiti i iskamčiti uputnicu, ili poći kod privatnika - kojega?).
Razgovarala sam s dr. L. i on smatra da bi navedeni bio prava osoba za konzultacije.
 :?

----------


## mačkulina

koje si pretrage obavila sve???

tri spontana... na koje su te pretrage uputili?

ima kvalitetnijih doktora koji se bave tom problematikom od Duić-a

----------


## sis

Poslali me na briseve i TORCH, izmolila sam uputnicu za hormone, sad me hoće poslat na kariograme, ali mm nije tu pa čekam da dođe.
Imam dijeta pa je valda manje važno znat što se događa. 
Mačkulina, mogu li preporuke na pp?

----------


## mačkulina

> Poslali me na briseve i TORCH, izmolila sam uputnicu za hormone, sad me hoće poslat na kariograme, ali mm nije tu pa čekam da dođe.
> Imam dijeta pa je valda manje važno znat što se događa. 
> Mačkulina, mogu li preporuke na pp?


ma draga moja... dr. Radončić iz Vilija je super doktor, dr. Đelmiš iz Petrove je također dobar doktor... ima ih još neka me cure isprave i nadovežu se.

Tebi treba jedna dobra dijagnostika.

Znači doktor koji će te uputiti na sve pretrage i dobar dijagnostičar. Po mom sudu to su ova dva iako bih prednost ja dala dr. Đelmišu iz petrove prvenstveno jer se on bavi problemima oko patologija trudnoće godinama...

----------


## sis

Razmišlala sam o prvome, pogotovo jer ne trebam ganjat uputnice, a valjda se i brže dođe do njega. I za drugoga sam čula samo riječi hvale. ali me želudac boli od razgovora s mojim socijalcem.
Svakako si mi pomogla.Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

draga ja vjerujem da će i ostale cure tako reći...

ja da sam na tvom mjestu ja bih napravila ovako... otišla bih kod Radončića..da me uputi na pretrage... sve ih napravila ...skupuila sve nalaze i onda došla kod Đelmiša kao dijagnostičara...

On je meni fascinantan..on ne gleda UZV, ne radi RACZ..niš..on je dijagnostičar u hard (papirnoj verziji)...meni je sve nalaze posložio i stao se nadgledati nad njima..i zadubio se je..

on je fakat dijagnostičar.. i to dobar

----------


## fritulica1

> možda će se vama svima ovo činiti kao ludost ali meni je i Đelmiš rekao da ne pretjerujem sa folnom te da ju pijem doslovno koliko se preporuča za trudnice do max 800 IU. 
> 
> Hematolog mi je rekao da ne divljam sa folnom 
> 
> Tako draga moje moj vam je savjet da odete pitati doktore da li je u vašem slučaju folna uopće ok? 
> 
> Đelmiš mi je čak rekao da je pametnije da pijem virtamine sve zajedno nego samo Folnu


Ja je već dugo ne pijem posebno već u sklopu multivitamina Centrum materna, a tamo je ima svega 400 mcg.  :?  

A ovaj B12? Trebam li navaliti na taj vitamin? Jučer sam kupila vitamine, nešto tipa B complex, sadrži: 
B1 - 250 mg
B6 - 250 mg
B12 - 500 mcg

Jel to sad turbo doza?  :/

----------


## fritulica1

> ma draga moja... dr. Radončić iz Vilija je super doktor, dr. Đelmiš iz Petrove je također dobar doktor... ima ih još neka me cure isprave i nadovežu se.


I ja potpisujem za dr. Radončića. (nemam iskustvo s dr. Đelmišem).

Nego, čini mi se da dr. Humar s Rebra dosta drži do dr. Dujića po pitanju imunologije (stekla sam dojam da sumnja da se itko drugi kuži u to područje, osim njega...)

----------


## lilium

fritulica1,
na pdf-u prije zaceca ima tema o folnoj - tamo sam postala koje su dnevno potrebne doze - na puno mjesta upozoravaju da kada se dodatno uzima folna, narocito u visim dozama da tada obavezno uz nju trebaju ici i B12 i b6, njihovi metabolizmi su vezani i ako se pretjeruje s folnom moze doci do manjka na drugoj strani.
B12 ti je nesto nizi, no jos je u granicama, jedna tura s B kompleksom ti tu sigurno nece nastetiti, samo ga uzimaj, takodjer odaberi si preparat na bazi folne koji sadrzi i B12.
Inace ako si u dane prije dana vadjenja krvi pila preparat s folnom i to moze biti uzrok da je u krvi trenutno bila povisena kolicina. 

nena3beba,
za prolaktin nije bitno koji dan se vadi. mozda ne bi bilo zgorega jos ga malo istraziti, moguce da ti je bio povisen i zbog stresa, takodjer prije njegovog vadjenja treba jedno pola sata mirovati - ne znam da li si mirovala... no najbolje ga jos koji put provjeri jer izgleda da i on moze uzrokovati rane spontane.

za holesterol nisam cula da direktno utice, no idem to malo istraziti pa jos javim

----------


## fritulica1

> fritulica1, 
> na pdf-u prije zaceca ima tema o folnoj - tamo sam postala koje su dnevno potrebne doze - na puno mjesta upozoravaju da kada se dodatno uzima folna, narocito u visim dozama da tada obavezno uz nju trebaju ici i B12 i b6, njihovi metabolizmi su vezani i ako se pretjeruje s folnom moze doci do manjka na drugoj strani. 
> B12 ti je nesto nizi, no jos je u granicama, jedna tura s B kompleksom ti tu sigurno nece nastetiti, samo ga uzimaj, takodjer odaberi si preparat na bazi folne koji sadrzi i B12. 
> Inace ako si u dane prije dana vadjenja krvi pila preparat s folnom i to moze biti uzrok da je u krvi trenutno bila povisena kolicina.


*Lilium* hvala ti  puno.  :Love:  .
Idem sad na Prije začeća iščitati sve o folnoj.   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

meni je hematolog govorio da je bitno dovesti sve u ravnotežu... i preporučio mi Plibex - B komplex..

e sad da li je to sasvim dovoljno ja ne znam.. za moju krvnu sliku jest bilo e sad za tvoju... trebala bi pitati hematologa

----------


## lilium

mackulina   :Kiss:  

nena3beba,
evo na brzinu o kolesterolu - Ovo a prvi pogled nema veze s imunologijom, no za HDL kolesterol kazu da ima protu-upalnu funkciju, pa je tako na neki nacin i to povezano. Kao sto nam stalno govore dobar omjer kolesterola je bitan za zdravlje krvozilnog sustava. Ovako na brzinu nisam nasla da  ga direktno optuzuju na probleme s zacecem i sl, no kako ima protu-upalne funkciju vazno je da je dobar -savjeti za kako ga podici zapravo idu u generalne smjernice za zdrav zivot - ne pusiti, alkohol piti umjereno, paziti na tezinu, dovoljno se kretati (npr. setnja barem 30min dnevno) i paziti kod prehrane na dobar unos masnoca - povecati unos omega-3 masnoca - o svemu tome smo dosta pisale na pdf-u prije zaceca na Temi: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3302 na prvoj strani sam napravila jedan opsezniji pregled o imunologiji  :Wink: 

A evo, upravo sam nasla na svjezu vijest iz 10. mj. 2008. - objavli su rezultate ispitivanja na misevima i dokazali da anti-kolesterol preparati (statini) izgleda mogu pomoci kod antifosfolipidnog sindroma u sprecavanju pobacaja: 
http://www.medpagetoday.com/OBGYN/Pregnancy/11317
http://www.jci.org/articles/view/36089
Izgleda da kod APSa statini djeluju protu-upalno - sto je tu bitno.

----------


## nena3beba

hvala lilium.
insistiracu kod dr da obrati paznju i na to.
svuda pise kako sniziti los holesterol, a nigde ne nadjoh kako dici "dobar" holesterol.

----------


## lilium

nena3beba, 
evo i link na eng. tekst kako podici HDL
http://heartdisease.about.com:80/cs/...a/raiseHDL.htm

----------


## nena3beba

bravo lilium!
to je to sto trazim!
*Aerobic exercise*.-ovo moram da pocnem
Lose weight.-ovo ne moram
*Stop smoking*.-ovo moram  :Saint:  
Cut out the trans fatty acids-ovo je ok
Alcohol.-i ovo je ok
Increase the monounsaturated fats in your diet
Add soluble fiber to your diet.
Other dietary means to increasing HDL. Cranberry juice has been shown to increase HDL levels. Fish and other foods containing omega-3 fatty acids can also increase HDL levels. In postmenopausal women (but not, apparently, in men or pre-menopausal women) calcium supplementation can increase HDL levels. 

hvala

----------


## nena3beba

samo ne znam sta je Cranberry juice?

----------


## ina33

> samo ne znam sta je Cranberry juice?



sok od brusnice.

----------


## vikki

> samo ne znam sta je Cranberry juice?


Sok od brusnice.   :Smile:

----------


## nena3beba

aaa. super. hvala.
pijem caj inace redovno. al naci cu i sok  :Smile:

----------


## mačkulina

evo da napišem da u srijedu idem po nalaze LAC, ACL Igg i Igm, Beta 2GPI, PAI pa ću napisati kakve su vrijednosti sa Fraksiparinom u sebi.

Primjećujem da zadnjih dana tjedana pijem enormne količine vode/tekućine općenito pa eto sutra se naručila na OGTT.. da vidimo odnosno da isključimo simptome šećera.

Javim što će biti.

----------


## mačkulina

evo rezultata koagulacije od danas

*PV*  ja *0.90* ;ref vrijednost *>0.70*
*INR* ja *1.06*; ref vrijednost 2.0 - 3.5 - antikoagul. ter i < 1.12 bez terapije
*APTV* ja* 28*; ref vrijednost *22-28*
*APTV* omjer ja  *; 1.12* ref vrijednost *0.00 - 999.90*
*Fibrinogen* ja *; 3.8* ref vrijednost *1.8 - 3.5*
*D - dimer*  ja* 268*; ref vrijednost *< 500*


molim lilium? pliz kaj imaš reći?

----------


## vikki

Povišen PV i fibrinogen - to valjda jesu problemi s koagulacijom  :/ 
Ali ti imaš terapiju pa nema frke   :Smile:  
Javit će se već lilium.
 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

mackulina,

Meni kao laiku se to cini OK:

PV - OK - na Rebru su ref. vrijednosti  0,70- 1,30 pa je tvojih 0,90 lijepo u granicama,

INR - OK; ovo sto kazu da na antikoag. terapiji treba biti izmedju 2 i 3.5 pretpostavljam da se odnosi na terapije kod kojih se ide na vece doze lijeka i znacajnije razrijedjenje krvi (tako je npr. za marivarin) ; kod tebe tvoja doza heparina nije tolika da bi povisila INR (pretpostavljam da je to ociti primjer onoga sto doktori kazu da ove doze heparina nisu prejake i da je funkcija normalnijeg zgrusavanja krvi i dalje ocuvana)

APTV 28 - OK  ref vrijednost 22-28 - to je OK, a sto je na gornjoj granici intervala vjerujem da je zbog heparina (negdje se mora vidjeti da i djeluje  :Wink:  )

APTV-omjer - OK

Fibrinogen: 3.8 - malo iznad njihove gornje granice,  u trudnoci je fibrinogen nesto povisen, to je cesca pojava - pitaj doktore da ti potvrde, cisto da se ne zabrinjavas bez razloga 

D - dimer - OK -  on nastaje kao produkt razgradnje fibrina - i za njega kazu da moze biti visi u trudnoci - kod tebe je dobar, sigurno ga heparin "cisti"

Cure   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

Guglajuci o preklapanju u DQ lokusima, naisla sam na Duicevu doktorsku dizertaciju: http://medlib.mef.hr/176/01/duic_z.pdf. Zanimljivo, lilium, tebi ce ovo biti poslastica (ako nisi vec procitala).    :Smile:

----------


## fritulica1

http://medlib.mef.hr/176/01/duic_z.pdf

----------


## vikki

Čitala sam je - po njemu samo povišen aCl-IgM s normalnim vrijednostima LAC-a (a to je moj slučaj) ne utječe na pobačaje u 1. tromjesečju  :/  i tu se mišljenja mojih nekoliko ginekologa razilaze.

----------


## lilium

fritulica1, hvala na linku, no nasla ja to i prije  :Wink: , 
i ja sam kao i vikki gledala one dijelove vezane uz acl i LAC
 :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

evo mene sa nalazima.

Lupus antikoagulant - negativan
ACL - IGG  5 (<10 negativno)
ACL - IGM  4 (< 10 negativno)
Beta 2 GPI 2 (<20 )

Priznajem, da sad vjerujem Đelmišu... on me uvjeravao da Heparin smiruje sve upalne procese i da zaista osim Heparina nije potreban andol/aspirin.

e sad..ovo su vrijednosti pod Heparinom.....

u srijedu idem kod hematologa... da vidimo što on kaže

----------


## vikki

*mačkulina*, super za nalaz  :D

----------


## ina33

Super, mačkulina  :D !

----------


## ZO

mačkulina  :D

----------


## lilium

mackulina  :D

----------


## nena3beba

mackulina bravo

----------


## mačkulina

evo mene opet od hematologa...

one koje uzimaju heparin bilo kojeg proizvođača...trebale bi napraviti pretragu anti XA.


i lilium

molim te prevedi nam ovaj horor 

http://www.time.com/time/magazine/ar...858870,00.html

----------


## lilium

makculina,

Ima vec neko vrijeme od kada je u USA izbila afera s heparinom - proizvodjac Baxter  je imao "problem" s kineskim dobavljacem - kinezi su namjerno napravili promjenu u sastavu- isli su na smanjivanje troskova pa su koristili neku kemikaliju koja nije za medicinsku upotrebu (no 100njak puta jeftiniju) i onda je to izazvalo lancanu reakciju. Slicni scenariji sa sto jeftinijim dobavljacima sirovina se svako malo desavaju. 

Ovo je dobar izvor informacija: http://www.fda.gov/Cder/drug/infopag...in/default.htm

Tu navode da su ozbiljne ozljede i smrti bile povezane s koristenjem heparina, lijeka za razrjedjenje krvi, koji sadrzavaju aktivne farmaceutske sastojke iz Kine. Dogadjaji su povezani s alergijskim reakcijama ili preosjetljivoscu sa simptomima poput niskog krvnog tlaka, angioedema, skraćeni dah, mučnina, povraćanje i bol u trbuhu. U veljači 2008 Baxter Healthcare Corporation je povukla visestruke doze i jednostruke doze heparina i neke druge produkte radjene na bazi heparina. Nakon istrage FDA znanstvenici su identificirali do sada nepoznato oneciscenje heparina. Onecisceni heparin je takodjer pronadjen i u medicinskom priboru, poput katetera. Neke vrste pribora su takodjer povucene iz prodaje.... FDA i dalje pozorno prait situaciju. I koliko vidim proizvodjacima lijekova preporucuju neke testove koje na sirovinama treba napraviti.

Sto se tice smrtnih slucajeva u vezi heparina- ovdje imate FDA statistike koje potvrdjuju da je tijekom prve polovice 2008 bilo problema:
http://www.fda.gov/Cder/drug/infopag...rse_events.htm  U vezi heparina je FDAu od 1.1. 2007 do 31.5. 2008 prijavljeno 246 smrtnih slucajeva, od toga je alergijskih reakcija bilo 149 (146 prijavljeno 2008); dok je tijekom 2006 bilo 55 smrtnih slucajeva.

Inace, kako kazu, heparin sodium se proizvodi iz svinjskih crijeva i u USA je na trzistu od1930ih i neosporno je da milioni pacjenata imaju koristi od njegove intravenske administracije. Vjerujem da nema mjesta panici.

 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Da malo podignem ovu temu, a i da trudnice koje se pikaju heparinom i dijele iskustva na temi o heparinu ne opterecujem APSom i nekim ne-tako-ugodnim detaljima o njemu, kome zatreba, pronasla sam dobar pregled iz 2006 koji opisuje antifosfolipidni sindrom i terapiju heparinom+aspirinom, gdje lijepo objasnjavaju kako djelovanje heparina tu nije samo antikoagulacijski nego i protuupalno:

The antiphospholipid syndrome as a disorder initiated by inflammation: implications for the therapy of pregnant patients

http://www.nature.com/ncprheum/journ...prheum0432.pdf

Navode kako ispitivanje APSa na misevima ukazuje da su tu komplikacije u trudnoci izazvane upalnim stanjima a ne trombozom, te da su druge studije podcijenile vaznost tih upalnih mehanizama - umjesto da pokazuju vaskulopatije...aktivacije endotelijalnih stanica ... APS placente se razlikuju od kontrolnih po nakupinama upalnih stanica oko zila i po infiltraciji makrofaga... (kako sam "ponosni" vlasnik zbirke od 3 PHDa kiretmana na kojima nikada nisu zaboravili napisati nesto poput zarisno upalno infiltrirana, nekroticka decidua i sl... ovo mi je i osobno jako interesantno)

Sto se tice terapije kortikosteroidima i imuno globulinima - po njima to eventualno pomaze kad je uz APS prisutan aktivni SLE (sistematski lupus erimatozus), no ne cine mi se nesto odusevljenji s rezultatima takvih terapija:
Prednisone and other immunomodulating therapies are seldom prescribed for pregnant women with APS, but prednisone is appropriate for clinically active SLE, if present. A small study of APS patients with and without SLE who were treated with 40 mg prednisone daily or heparin (10,000 IU twice daily at 6–8 weeks, reduced to 2000 IU twice daily to attain normal activated partial thromboplastin time at mid trimester), both with concomitant low-dose aspirin (81 mg), demonstrated equally high rates of live births in both treatment groups. Yet, maternal complications were greater in the prednisone-treated group. Subsequent uncontrolled studies argued against the use of corticosteroid for pregnancies complicated by antiphospholipid antibodies, except if such treatment is needed for active SLE. For women who continue to abort spontaneously despite heparin treatment, anecdotal experience has suggested that intra venous immuno globulin is beneficial. A small, controlled trial of this treatment in unselected patients with antiphospholipid antibodies, however, showed no efficacy. The doses used ranged widely, from 0.4 g/kg body weight per trimester to 2.0 g/kg body weight monthly.

----------


## vikki

*lilium*, svaka čast   :Heart:

----------


## alkemicar

*lillum*  :Love:

----------


## vikki

*lilium*  :Heart:  , koliko loše može biti naglo prestati i s Fragminom i s Andolom odmah nakon kiretaže? Ili da se zadržim na pola Andola (na kojemu sam već dvije godine) odmah poslije kiretaže?

----------


## lilium

vikki   :Love:  
mislim da kod manjih doza, kao sto je tvoja, prekid terapije heparina ne bi smio biti problem. Isto, ako nakon kiretaze nema nikakva jacih krvarenja (sto 2-3 dana iza ne bi trebalo biti) onda mislim da male doze aspirina mozes nastaviti piti. Najbolje bi bilo dobiti info. od doktora, za svaki slucaj   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Ma ja više vjerujem tebi, lilium, nego doktorima   :Wink:  
 :Love:

----------


## Novel

nemam ih još pred sobom,al telefonski sam čula da je MTHFR mutacija sa sufiksom CC, jel to normalan genotip? i ACE mi je I/D čini mi se...
PAI-1 nije još gotov-sljedeći tjedan, al mi je inhibitor PAI povišen na 3,9-ref je do 3,5 čini mi se. rekli su da je možda zbog fraksiparina al da pitam još svog gina... fibrinogen, PV i APTV su u ref vrijednostima...
*mačkulina, lilium* upomoć :? strah me ovog trenutnog stanja PAI-a

----------


## mačkulina

> nemam ih još pred sobom,al telefonski sam čula da je MTHFR mutacija sa sufiksom CC, jel to normalan genotip? i ACE mi je I/D čini mi se...
> PAI-1 nije još gotov-sljedeći tjedan, al mi je inhibitor PAI povišen na 3,9-ref je do 3,5 čini mi se. rekli su da je možda zbog fraksiparina al da pitam još svog gina... fibrinogen, PV i APTV su u ref vrijednostima...
> *mačkulina, lilium* upomoć :? strah me ovog trenutnog stanja PAI-a


CC nije dobro homozigot si CC mutacije i zato si imala spontane
PAI ti je blago povišen ali neznatno
ACE je meni II e sad ja ne znam što znači I/D - fakat ne znam  :?

----------


## Novel

ma mama mi je rekla da ima i svije okomite-I/I čini mi se
ajmeeee
znači nije dobro CC?????? kaj sada?

----------


## mačkulina

ali ja ti savjetujem sa tim nalazima odi hemetologu dr. Zupančić.... da te zavedu u hemetološku ambulantu, jer imaš hemetološki problem.

Menikada moja doktorica opće prakse vidi hematologija na nalazu daje od šuba sve uputnice...a prije sma se morala sa njom oko toga svaditi

----------


## Novel

http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=502

 a kako ovdje piše ref genotip CC?

----------


## mačkulina

> ma mama mi je rekla da ima i svije okomite-I/I čini mi se
> ajmeeee
> znači nije dobro CC?????? kaj sada?


Te okomite imam ja II (baš tako doslovno piše)

CC ništa nešto moraš imati.... ništa .....za sve da ih imaš stotinu ili jednu lijek je isti HEPARIN

ja sam heterozigot C/T MTHFR-aali sam PAI-a homozigot

----------


## Novel

ne nije mi jasno...
evo http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=240
i tu je napisala da je to normalan tip gena...

----------


## lilium

Bet panike!

MTHFR C677T mutacija moze biti neugodna kada je homozigotna TT  i tada napisu TT jer u tim slucajevima zna biti povisen homocistein sto moze stetno djelovati na krvozilni sustav - i to se drzi pod kontrolom s folnom kiselinom, B12 i B6. Ti nemas C677T TT nego CC - CC cak znaju nazvati genom divljeg tipa i to je DOBRO!!!

u vezi ACE - javi sto tocno pise pa cemo vidjeti

 :Heart:

----------


## mačkulina

ček kaj je CC dobro???
pa zašto Zupančička meni rejkla da to isto ne valja?

ej Novel ajd ti odi lijepo hematologu/ginekologu.... izluditi ćeš se ovim sama

----------


## Novel

> Bet panike!
> 
> MTHFR C677T mutacija moze biti neugodna kada je homozigotna TT  i tada napisu TT jer u tim slucajevima zna biti povisen homocistein sto moze stetno djelovati na krvozilni sustav - i to se drzi pod kontrolom s folnom kiselinom, B12 i B6. Ti nemas C677T TT nego CC - CC cak znaju nazvati genom divljeg tipa i to je DOBRO!!!
> 
> u vezi ACE - javi sto tocno pise pa cemo vidjeti


hvala  :Love:  , presjeklo me, al sam onda malo tražila i skužila da je CC  dobro, al sam se sva zbunila. mama mi je rekla da je ACE I/D mutacija-nalaz II. skužila sam kada sam napisala... al provjerim kada dobijem nalaze pa napišem točno...

brine me malo taj inhibitor PAI i to što mutaciju moram čekati još tjedan dana, al se opet nadam da mi ne gori pod nogama...

----------


## Novel

> ček kaj je CC dobro???
> pa zašto Zupančička meni rejkla da to isto ne valja?
> 
> ej Novel ajd ti odi lijepo hematologu/ginekologu.... izluditi ćeš se ovim sama


http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=502 tu piše da je to referentni genotip, čitala sam sada da CT nije ok, a pogotovo TT...
neki mora biti normalan, a tu gore piše da je on referentan...
pitat ću ja prvo sutra svoju gin, pa i u petrovoj sljedeći tjedan u trudničkoj.

----------


## lilium

Imas o tome i : http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=502

ako je ACE I/D II to je isto mutacija divljeg tipa i to je OK (nije ugodno ako je DD... ako gledas na stranice vinogradske imaju gresku na jednom mjestu su umjesto DD napisali II za probleme, zato sada to tu ni ne linkam da ne zbunjuje)

ne brini za PAI, em si na terapiji em za njega kazu "Aktivnost PAI ovisi o dnevnom ritmu, a povišena je u trudnoći"  :Heart:  


mackuluina, ima tih mutacija raznoraznih ti jesi MTHFR C677T C/T no kad se gleda jos jedna dod. mutacija i kada je ta dodatna mutacija (mislim A1298C  - ta se kod nas jos ne radi, koliko znam) i kada je ta A1298C  CC e onda su moguci problemi i zato se uvijek kad se nekom nadje  C677T C/T  ja uvijek preporucim da provjere homocistein, razinu folne i po potrebi preventivno dod. uzimaju folnu, b12, b6.


Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

mene zbunjuje hematolog u ovom svemu..ma neću se uopće više tim zamarati..na heparinu sam, da ih imam milijun ili jednu isto mi je  :?

----------


## Novel

hvala *lilium*... ja se nadam da će ipak sve biti OK... radim što mogu i to je to.ostaje čekanje.
*mačkulina* i tu piše da je idealan CC  :? http://www.forum.hr/showpost.php?p=1...1&postcount=75

----------


## Novel

> mene zbunjuje hematolog u ovom svemu..ma neću se uopće više tim zamarati..na heparinu sam, da ih imam milijun ili jednu isto mi je  :?


ma znam, meni je samo da znam dal trebam dobiti možda veću dozu, zato se ja brinem... a i naravno da bi htjela da nemam ništa od toga...

----------


## Novel

evo, nalaz genotip *ACE* je *II*.
MTHFR 677*CC*.
ovi na rebru su rekli da je to sve u redu, da nazovem još za mutaciju PAI i da pitam za povišeni inhibitor pai-a-al da je vjerojatno od heparina.

----------


## uporna

*Novel*, za MTHFR  C/C se smatra poželjnim za razliku od TT koji ja imam kao i povišeni homocistein - na što upućuje taj TT i sve to lijepo sam shendlala sa folnom+B12 i B6 kako je lilium napisala.

Za MTHFR ne brini to ti je dobro.  :Kiss:

----------


## Novel

> *Novel*, za MTHFR  C/C se smatra poželjnim za razliku od TT koji ja imam kao i povišeni homocistein - na što upućuje taj TT i sve to lijepo sam shendlala sa folnom+B12 i B6 kako je lilium napisala.
> 
> Za MTHFR ne brini to ti je dobro.


  :Love:  joj uporna samo da mi to zguramo...  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

> joj uporna samo da mi to zguramo...


Zgurat ćemo sigurno  :Love:

----------


## runi

Joj cure samo da vas pozdravim!
Čitam i tek sam na stranici broj 6 i mislim da će mi glava eksplodirati  :?  
Odlučih se pozabaviti imunologijom, ali tek sad vidim u što se upuštam :shock: , moj naklon i iskreno divljenje!
Kad dođem do zadnje stranice, vjerojatno ću vas ugnjaviti pitanjima  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

runi   :Kiss:  
nije to bas sve imunologija, ima tu i dosta koagulacije i vezanih tema.
sretno   :Heart:

----------


## paola

Cure pomagajte,dobila sam nalaz gdje piše- genotip 5G/5G u genu za PAI-1
homozigot.Protein c mi je ispod referetne vrijednosti.
Zanima me za šta je taj protein c.

----------


## lilium

paola,
dok se ne vidis s doktorima:

- PAI 5G/5G je dobro - takav homozigot nije koreliran s trombozama.

- proteina C - on je antikoagulans, kako kazu u katalogu pretraga s Rebra:" On proteolitičkim cijepanjem inaktivira aktivirane čimbenike zgrušavanja V i VIII"  Nedostatak moze biti zbog nasljenih sklonosti ili nesto prolazno. Kada je njegov nedostatak nasljedan onda moze ukazati na sklonost k dubokoj venskoj trombozi, no moze biti manji i zbog  nedostatka vitamina K. S doktorima trebas proanalizirati svoj slucaj.

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

samo da nadopunim protein C djeluje antikoagulacijski; kazu  za njega: kljucni enzim antikoagulacijskog sustava

----------


## paola

hvala lilium...  :Naklon:

----------


## Novel

evo i zadnjeg nalaza sa rebra
PAI-1 dokazan homozigot 5G/5G..nadam se da je dobar, mislim da je koliko uspijem čitati ovdje i na drugim stranicama  :Kiss:  . eto to je to od tih mutacija...
F II, F V leiden, ACE, MTHFR i PAI-1 su urednog genotipa, mutacija čega već...

----------


## lilium

Novel, to je dobro! 
Sada sto mirnije dalje   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

imam jedno pitanje....

Jučer sam vadila običnu laboratorijsku krv (sat i pol poslije uboda u nogu).

Nalaz je slijedeći:

Leukociti povišeni 10.2 (3.4-9.7)
Htc  :? (neznam ni što je to) smanjen 0.343 (0.356-0470)

Laboratorijska koagulacija mi je zanimljiva:

PV moj 0.79 (ref 0.20-0.35) - znači da mi je krv prerijetka
INR moj 1.15 (ref. 2.00-3.50) - ovo znači da je pregusto

Majke mi ako ja što ovdje razumijem.

Hematologica mi je rekla da to nema veze sa heparinom.
Rekla mi je nadalje da se ALC-om ništa ne dokazuje (da je to samo probirna metoda) jedina prava dijagnostika je beta 2 - GPI. (lilium to je ono što si mi sugerirala) i rekla je da od svih genetskih markera najgori je potvrđeni antifosfolipidni sindrom te da je to najgori genetski feler imunologije (kaže da je gori od LAC)

e sad .... meni je dala da ponovim ono što je najbitnije u heparinskoj terapiji a kako ona kaže vidjeti da li je terapija dostatna ili ne može se D - dimerima, i fibronogenom povećanim. Moram napraviti ponoviti Beta 2 - Gpi, te kompletnu krvnu sliku i kaže da treba se gledati omjer trombocita i d dimera.

NA moje pitanje da li je 5700 IU dovolno za mene rekla je da jest, sasvim dovoljno ali da se kontrolira vađenjem krvi svaka dva tjedna

----------


## mačkulina

da se nadovežen antifosfolipidni sindrom je gori od LAC ali dolazi u paketu sa LAC i Betom GPI i manifestira se najviše u drugom trimestru ako se manifestira u prvom treba taj poremećaj onda uloviti...znači po beti HCG odmah napraviti sva tri testa....

----------


## mačkulina

tako ona meni barem objasnila na osnovu mog ACL-a koji je u jednom periodu bio povišen i to 18

----------


## ZO

ma ovo već prelazi sve granice normalnog...treba moći stalno o tome razmišljati i istraživati...to je rupa bez dna...taman kad misliš da si nešto učinio eto još nečeg....

----------


## mačkulina

točno tako..zato izbjegavam ovu temu  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:

----------


## vikki

mačkulina, ZO   :Kiss:  Terapija je ionako uvijek ista pa je svejedno što imamo, zar ne   :Wink:

----------


## lilium

Mackulina,
Evo amaterski sto bih rekla
1. koagulacija:
INR: INR je se drzi izmedju 2 i 3,5 za pravu, jaku antikoagulacijsku terapiju, a ti na tome nisi, kao sto i doktori kazu ovo nisu prave antikoagulacijske doze heparina, nego preventivne. Normalno INR je mislim oko 1. 
PV:Ne znam koje referentne vrijednosti si gledala za PV ovo sto si ti napisala za ref. vrijednosti mi je nesto jako cudno, kod glavnine labova kada za ref. vrijednosti za normalno stanje: 0,70-1,30 (Inace kod PVa na npr. uputama s Rebra kazu da kada je previsok onda je to protrombotsko stanje, a kada je ispod 0,7 onda je to stanje vece razrijedjenosti...) tvojih 0,75 je taman, malo blize razrijedjenom.
(za usporedbu, nekad davno pred operaciju mi je INR bio 1,12 a PV 0,74 i to je jedna obicna (nadam se normalna  :Wink: krv)

2. opca krvna slika:
Leukociti su malo poviseni, vjerujem da nije nista zabrinjavajuce, a ovo sto pises htc bi moglo biti hct a to su hematokriti - oni su korelirani s anemijama- kako kazu Hematokrit (Htc) je omjer volumena krvnih stanica i krvi, pretpostavljam da je to u trudnoci malo smanjeno jer se potrebe za krvi povecavaju, kako kazu na nekom engleskom izvoru: "Normalni rang hematokrita kod trudnica moze bit spusten i na 34% (normalno, van trudnoce iznosi od 37% do 47%): "

3. Imunologija - APC, LAC i vezano uz antifosfolipidni sindrom
da, to je poprilicno komplicirano "uloviti" kada je neaktivan van trudnoce, kako jedan strucnjak APS naziva sindrom crnog labuda: "Iako pacijenti s APSom postoje oni (poput crnih labuda) se vjerojatno ne pronalaze toliko cesto kako bi entuziasticko medicinsko osoblje zeljelo. Samo mali dio svih pacijenata s trombozama i fetalnim gubicima ima taj sindrom, ali broj je dovoljan i komplikacije su dovoljno velike da opravdaju potragu za njima" (ovo je brzi prijevod iz knjige koju imam)

vikki   :Heart:  

Krasno je biti medju 99% zena kojima ovo ne treba, no kada ne ide drugacije savladat cemo mi i to. Sretno cure!

----------


## vikki

*lilium*  :Heart:  
Ja još čekam svoju trombofiliju, baš ću sutra nazvati da vidim što je s tim.

----------


## ZO

> mačkulina, ZO   Terapija je ionako uvijek ista pa je svejedno što imamo, zar ne


ovo je bome istina   :Rolling Eyes:  
lilium po ne znam koji put   :Naklon:

----------


## mačkulina

neznam...vadila sma krv u svom domu zdravlja i za PV u tablici piše 0.79 (ref interval terap. 0.20-0.35)... fakat ne kužim ali sam shvatila da bi to moglo biti ok tu negdje.

Vađena je sat i pol poslije injekcije a injekcija najjači učinak ima od 4-5 sati poslije samodavanja (i to mi hematolog rekao) ...zanimljivo bi tada bilo otići izvaditi PV da vidim odstupanja

INR.. da to mi je i danas dr. R odgovorio.. rekao saqm da niste terapijski orijentirani i da nisu terapijske doze.. vi sada imate normalu.. 

i to kad ništa još od injekcije nije ni počelo djelovati..

meni je prof. Đ rekaso da one imaju vreemnsko opuštanje malo po malo u organizam... i to je dobar učinak na ovu moju lijenu i neprokrvljenu dosad posteljicu

a što se tiče HTC kupila sam tekuće željezo za piti.... mogu i trdunice pa sam si sva štreberica  :Saint:

----------


## mačkulina

> *lilium*  
> Ja još čekam svoju trombofiliju, baš ću sutra nazvati da vidim što je s tim.


koma   :Sad:  

mogu misliti koliko bi ja čekala svoju amniocintezu da sam je išla raditi na Rebro preko Petrove 

užas  :shock:

----------


## lilium

a ha, sad mislim da mi je jasno, kazes *ref interval terap. 0.20-0.35...*  - to je vjerojatno isto onda ref. vrijednost za jace antikoagulacijske terapije sto tvoja nije - isto kao i INR!
Znam da si zabrinuta i u potpunosti to razumijem, no za dobrobit i tebe i bebe probaj sto mirnije, kako ono kazu? zadovoljna mama zadovoljna i beba? 
 :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

jos nesto sto sam naucila - kazu da se PV i INR ne koriste za monitoriranje terapije heparina, nego samo marivarina ... 
(jer ti lijekovi uticu na razlicite koag. faktore)

----------


## mačkulina

> jos nesto sto sam naucila - kazu da se PV i INR ne koriste za monitoriranje terapije heparina, nego samo marivarina ... 
> (jer ti lijekovi uticu na razlicite koag. faktore)


je, zato mi hematologica odmahnula rukom i rekla nije to od heparina.
On se utvrđuje jednom jedinom pretragom Anti XA i moj < 5 je dobar nalaz. (ako ja znam o čem ona priča a ako si čitala na zdravlje i život ne zna ni dr. R kada mi je odgovarao na moj upit)  :?  :?  :?

----------


## lilium

jos proucavamtaj anti-xa i niskomolekularne heparine LWMH (s tvojim dilemama mi se jako sire horizonti, svako malo zaglavim s gomilama linkova i downloadane literature  :Wink:  ) ... koliko sam za sada skuzila citajuci neku doktorsku prezentaciju kod terapije LWMH kazu da se doze dobro odredjuju preko tezine (kg) pacijenta i da je za glavninu pacijenata to dovoljno (ne treba neko dodatno preciznije monitoriranje) u toj prezentaciji kazu da anti-xa provjeru ima smisla raditi  kod onih jako teskih (u kg) te onih koji imaju bubreznu insuficijenciju - ovo s bubrezima je povezano s tim da se niskomolekularni heparin cisti iz krvi preko bubrega (ne preko jetre) pa kada bubrezi slabije rade moze se desiti da u krvi ostanu vece doze i to se pretpostavljam onda vidi po vecoj kolicini anti-xa, ne citam doktorici misli, no mozda ona kaze dobro je zbog toga jer je mali i vidi se da se ne nakuplja (a kako su doze LWMH ne one prave  antikoagulacije onda ju ne smeta sto je taj anti-Xa broj dosta mali), no toje samo moje amatersko tumacenje....  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

mackulina,
gledala sam nesto jucer po ovoj temi starije postove i nesto sam uocila u vezi tvog PV i INRa sto je dobro i interesantno, pa od kad si na heparinu, po onom sto si napisala na odredjene datume nalazi su ti bili:
27.10:08: PV 1,08 (napisala si PV, no provjeri jos da to ipak nije bio INR...)
02.12.08: PV  0,90 INR 1,06
18.02.09: PV 0.79 INR 1,15  

Iz toga se vidi da ti heparin ipak nesto produzuje protrombinsko vrijeme - PV je manji unatoc tome sto kazu da ga trudnoca moze povisiti (pretraga je takva da je PV rezultat manji što je vrijeme zgrušavanja duže jer PV nije vrijeme u sec nego omjer u %, zna zbuniti...) i cak i na toj koagulacijskoj "dionici" (na koju kazu heparin direktno ne djeluje) krv izgleda mrvicu "razrjedjenija" nego u pocetnom trenutku... ovo je dokaz onoga sto ti je, koliko se sjecam, dr. Djelmis govorio da su svi ti faktori u medjudjelovanjima i da se uz terapiju heparinom mogu medjusobno "nastimati" na pozeljne vrijednosti

----------


## mačkulina

Da lilium 27.10.08

 PV je bio 1,08  a ref interval je >0.70
APTV je bio 33,5 s a ref interval je 25-38
Tromb vrijeme je bilo 15.7 s a ref inferval je 11.0 - 18.0

nisu mi tada radili INR

Da zanimljivo je..očito je to ono što je Đelmiš pričao da se sve to dovede u balans..da je heparin sa vremenskim opuštanjem koji kasnije regulira strukturu.

Ono što je rekao vaša krv neće biti razrijeđenija neznam kako već će njezina struktura biti drugačija...

Evo čak na zadnjem mjerenju moja beba je težinom za 23 tjedna a ja sam bila 21 tjedan trudnoće...

Ona je teška oko 450 grama što ne odgovara tjednu (preteška je)..na što je Đelmiš rekao to je od Heparina.. evo vidite kako vam je krv drugačija sad... beba dobiva previše hrane... i dobiva na težini napredno..

Prva beba je umrla u meni sa 27 + 5 i bila je teška 500 grama a zamisli ova sa 21 tjedna je teška 450 grama...

Eto što ej loša cirkulacija u trudnoći..

Maloprije došla sam do užasne spoznaje...tatina obitelj je u Hercegovini a nešto je u Bosni i sa sestričnom sam razgovarala..moja tetka je imala 5 gubitaka trudnoće, moja druga tetka dva gubitka trudnoća a moj stric je umro od tromboze...

Ja to nisam znala (ovo za tetke)

Pa sad neka netko ne kaže da nije  sve u genetici  :?  :?  :?

----------


## lilium

bravo za bebicu, samo da dobro napreduje!

----------


## magi7

pozdrav cure,
ne znam da li sam na pravom mjestu ali ovako imam endometriozu i čitala sam se pretragama ATA, APA i NK stanice može ustanoviti da li je potrebo daljnje liječenje IVIg-om ili heparinom. S obzirom da sam iz Rijeke ne znam dali postoji negdje privatni laboratorij da se to napravi i koliko bi to koštalo?
Pozzz

----------


## vikki

*magi7*, i ja imam endometriozu i preporučena terapija je samo heparin u kombinaciji s aspirinom ili bez. Od IVIG-a su odustali uglavnom zato što heparin daje bolje rezultate (ako si kandidat za terapiju). Je li ti potrebna terapija, odlučuje se na osnovu nalaza koagiuacije (PV, APTV, D-dimeri, LAC), testova trombofilije (to će lilium znala nabrojati) i imunologije (ACA, ANA, ATA). 
APA su antifosfolipidna antitijela (antikardiolipinska aCl-IgG i aCl-IgM te lupus antikoagulans - LAC), a ATA antitireoidna (antitijela na štitnjaču). Za NK stanice nisam sigurna, nedavno mi je doktor (imunolog) rekao da NK stanice iz periferne krvi koje se nama veze nemaju veze s NK stanicama iz sluznice maternice (i ipak mi ih je dao napraviti pa ćemo vidjeti).
Uglavnom, endometrioza se tretita kao (barem dijelom) autoimuna bolest i kod nje su često povišeni ACA pa je zgodno to provjeriti i konzultirati se za terapiju.
ACA se mogu privatno napraviti u ZG u Breyeru, mislim, ne znam cijenu, a za ostalo ne znam (a ne znam ni u Rijeci rade li gdje to). Međutim, ako možeš dobiti preporuku i uputnicu, a nije nešto hitno, zašto bi plaćala?
 :Smile:

----------


## lilium

magi7,
samo da se nadovezem s trombofilijskim testovima koji se u ovim nasim uvjetima za ove nase probleme znaju raditi (ovo je nevezano uz endometriozu, no kao sto je i vikki rekla moze biti vezano uz heparinske terapije):
- koagulogram (APTV, PV, fibrinogen....) 
- antitrombin III, protein C, protein S, 
- mutacije gena: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden, a u novije vrijeme i PAI-1 polimorfizam i s njim u vezi ACE polimorfizam 
-problemi s homocisteinom (hiperhomocisteinemija): 
-- homocistein: povisena vrijednost ukazuje na moguce probleme s krvozilnim sustavom (mozdani i srcani udari!) i komplikacije u trudnoci (inace dobro za znati: metabolizam homocisteina je povezan je s: folnom kiselinom, vitaminima B12 i B6 - oni ga odrzavaju niskim) 
-- mutacija MTHFR (metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza)(C677T) 
Ponekada doktori zakljucuju da li te pretrage treba raditi ili ne s obzirom na obiteljsku situaciju - da li se u obitelji pojavljuje tromboza i ostali problemi s krvozilnim sustavom i da li mi imamo kakve vidljive probleme/simptome s krvozilnim sustavom

Sretno!

----------


## magi7

zahvaljujem se vikki i lilium.
Meni su kada sam kontrolirala štitnjaču našli mikros. antitijela štitnjače 228, a kao OK je do 35. Pa iako je meni to 6,5 X povećano rekli su da to nema za sada? veze sa plodnošću. Da li je to ATA i kako se tome može pomoći?

----------


## lilium

magi7,
o antitijelima stitnjace (anti-tga i anti-tpo) su cure pisale ovdje: 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=400
najbolje pogledaj postove od ZO i tiki_a i najbolje ti je tamo nastaviti s temom o štitnjači. Hormone štitnjače si vadila?dobro su?

Inace potrazila sam, ta antitijela stitnjace se mogu raditi i privatno, npr. ovdje: http://www.lab-breyer.hr/v2/usluge.asp?page_id=usluge

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Mislim da je Cvita otkrila jako povišena antitjela na štitnjaču (dosta više nego što sun tvoja, magi) i FET koji je bio baš u to vrijeme bio je dobitni, tako da mislim da ne mora imati veze sa zatrudnjivanjem (no ne znam prima li se kakva terapija u trudnoći). I da, to je ATA.

----------


## fritulica1

> tako da mislim da ne mora imati veze sa zatrudnjivanjem (no ne znam prima li se kakva terapija u trudnoći)


Ne, za to se ne dobiva terapija, jedino Euthyrox ako je TSH visok. U principu, jednom povisena antitijela ostaju uvijek povisena i na to se ne moze utjecati jedino je potrebno kontrolirati vrijednost TSH. Samo povisena antitijela na stitnjacu (Hashimoto s.) ne bi trebala negativno utjecati na trudnocu (i Suncem.m. ima taj problem, sve OK bilo s trudnocom).

----------


## vikki

fritulice   :Kiss:   Tako sam nekako i mislila, ja ih tek idem vaditi (dosad nisam, ovo je u sklopu svih pretraga koje su mi preostale), ne znam koliko se sad čeka na Rebru (usput, novi način naručivanja, mora se doći osobno ili faksirati uputnicu).

----------


## ZO

meni su hormoni uredni, odnosno TSH je 3,9 i dr kod koje sam bila procijenila je da mi treba Eutirox da smanjim TSH ispod 2...također imam pozitivna antitijela, pa mi je rečeno da se radi o kroničnoj upali štitnjače iako je nikad nisam imala ama baš nikakvih smetnji...za par tjedana idem i na UZV štitnjače i ponovno vađenje TSH...jednom kad imaš antitijela imat ćeš ih uvijek...štitnjača zbog toga lagano odlazi, ali to traje desecima godina...dakle antitijela koje tijelo stvara uništavaju vlastitu štitnjaču i nakon što hormoni polude potrebno je uzimati terapiju...meni je još sve relativno u normali, ali baš zbog toga što sam u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje procijenjeno je da mi treba terapija iako mnogo žena sa ovakvim nalazima normalno iznose trudnoću......
vikki na Rebru ti se čeka cca mjesec dana na vađenje na nuklearnoj, no ja kada sam vidjela kakvo je stanje otišla na SD, vadila bez ikakvog naručivanja krv u utorak, a u petak došli nalazi poštom...svaka čast...

----------


## ZO

sad tek vidim da je fritulica napisala isto što i ja, dakle nisam ništa novo rekla   :Kiss:

----------


## fritulica1

> Tako sam nekako i mislila, ja ih tek idem vaditi (dosad nisam, ovo je u sklopu svih pretraga koje su mi preostale), ne znam koliko se sad čeka na Rebru (usput, novi način naručivanja, mora se doći osobno ili faksirati uputnicu).


I ja sam na Rebru, u sklopu drugih imunoloskih pretraga, kontrolirala antitijela na stitnjacu, ali samo taj nalaz nisam nikad dobila. Isto tako nije ni zisu, samo joj taj nalaz nisu poslali. Ne znam zasto se bas taj najcesce izgubi. Zato, vikki,  naglasi im da ti je vazno i dogovori unaprijed tocno kad i gdje ces pokupiti taj nalaz. 

Inace, ako zelite brzo saznati rezultate mozete (ATA) Anti tpo i Anti tg kontrolirati u Brayeru, ne sjecam se vise koliko je kostalo (mislim da nije vise od 200 kuna ili tu negdje), nalazi su brzo gotovi.




> ...meni je još sve relativno u normali, ali baš zbog toga što sam u postupcima potpomognute oplodnje procijenjeno je da mi treba terapija iako mnogo žena sa ovakvim nalazima normalno iznose trudnoću......


Upravo ovako kako je ZO napisala, nama u postupcima ne bi trebala ici vrijednost iznad 2, a najbolje je drzati TSH oko 1. Zbog toga je tesko naci endokrinologa koji bi nas na taj nacin "pratio" jer vecina njih nema bas puno veze s MPO, pa tvrde kako je vrijednost od npr. 3,5 prihvatljiva, a za nas u IVF-u ipak nije tako.

sretno cure.   :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

fritulice evo baš zbog toga što si pod zadnje napisala ja sam na savjet jedne forumašice   :Heart:  otišla baš kod specijalistice nuklearne medicine za koju sam saznala da reagira na TSH viši od 2, vjerojatno mi hrpa njih ne bi ništa ni dala.....
a za Rebro i gubljenje ili čekanje nalaza   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  to je igra bez granica

----------


## vikki

ZO, moram baš na Rebro (zbog različitih ref. vrijednosti nekih pretraga), a ATA su mi samo jedna od hrpice pretraga koje ću sad obaviti (zadnja runda  8) ).
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

šteta...meni je bila situacija da sam pretrage koje sam trebala raditi na koagulaciji termin dobila za par dana, a za nuklearnu se čeka mjesec dana... a onda još čekanje nalaza za izludit   :Mad:  
što još planiraš od pretraga raditi?

----------


## vikki

A što se gubljenja nalaza tiče, fotokopirat ću uputnicu, kako mi reče uporna, pa nek ponovno vade ak' izgube (ionako imam vremena sada, nažalost), a za Breyer imam neke druge stvari koje mi je aljkava sestra zaboravila napisati na uputnicu (tri puta sam se vraćala dok je uspjela ispisati sve iz kompa što nije stalo u elektronički ispis).
fritulice   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> šteta...meni je bila situacija da sam pretrage koje sam trebala raditi na koagulaciji termin dobila za par dana, a za nuklearnu se čeka mjesec dana... a onda još čekanje nalaza za izludit   
> što još planiraš od pretraga raditi?


Pa imam sve na istoj uputnici, kako onda? Trebam napraviti ATA, ANA (znam da je o.k., ali dali su mi opet), anti ssDNA, anti dsDNA, anti SS-A (Anti-Ro), anti SS-B (anti-La), anti Sm, NK stanice (mada je Duić rekao da NK stanice iz peiferne krvi nemaju veze s NK stanicama iz sluznice maternice, ali nek se nađe), homocistein, MTFHR, HLA tipizacija (za oboje). Ostatak trombofilije sam radila u Petrovoj, a ako nešto nedostaje, ionako ću ići i hematologu.
Sve ovo, dakako, nije ni važno s obzirom na nalaz kariograma tj. dokazanu trisomiju, ali eto, zbog neke buduće trudnoće, bude li je (mada je terapija uvijek ista i ja ću je dobivati bez obzira na rezultate sada nabrojanih pretraga, no dobro.
I da, ovo sam pobrojala napamet,možda je još nešto tu.

----------


## ZO

ja sam ti na jednoj uputnici imala PAI, homocistein, ACE i te srodne pretrage, a na drugoj hormone štitnjače+ prolaktin...kada sam im poslala uputnice mailom onda su me zvali i rekli da preselim prolaktin na prvu uputnicu jer druga pripada nuklearnoj.... 
i onda mi dali termin za prvu, pa za drugu uputnicu....
naručivala sam se na bojcen@kbc-zagreb.hr, uslikala uputnice, poslala, dobila pismenu potvrdu o terminu...
što ti znače ovi ostali anti- ( za ATA i ANA znam, ali ovo drugo ne... )
ovo za NK stanice napravi kao što si i rekla, nek se nađe jer isto vjerujem da nemaju preveliku važnost
a HLA tipizacija ( išli smo na jednu uputnicu, moju, na kojoj je pisalo HLA tipizacija oba partnera ), nalazi vrlo diskutabilni, ja sam to potpuno isključila iz mogućih uzroka

----------


## vikki

Ja ću hormone u petrovoj jer se tamo ne moram naručiti, a moram doći 3. dc (tj. to su, osim ženskih i androgeni - muški spolni hormoni, testosteron ukupni i slobodni, androstendion te horrmon nadbubrežne žlijezde).
A sve što sam prije nabrojala na Rebro, nova bijela zgrada, jedan labos (a onda oni epruvetice šalju gdje treba, barem je tako dosada bilo  :? ).
HLA tipizacija - za nju ionako "nema lijeka", tj. navodno se odustalo od IVIG-a (imunizacijom intravenskim imunoglobulinom i ono što su neko vrijeme radili - imunizacija leukocitima partnera) - puno se učinkovitijim pokazao heparin, a HLA i dalje ostaje kontroverzan - ima li zapravo utjecaja i koliko. Mi ćemo je raditi reda radi, a što se mene tiče, niti ne moramo.

----------


## ZO

ma vjerojatno je tako, meni nisu radili problem oko recimo fibrinogena i ACE mutacije koje se rade u različitim labovima, ovo prvo je na koagulaciji, drugo na molekularnoj...jedino su me zezali sa hormonima štitnjače, ništa drugo, tako da vjerujem da će kod tebe sve biti OK...
nisam znala da se odustalo od IVIG-a  :shock: , znam za tu terapiju, ali sam prestala to istraživati kada sam umanjila značaj same pretrage
što ti znače ovi ostali anti- ( za ATA i ANA znam, ali ovo drugo ne... )
draga sretno sa svim   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Ovi anti dsDNA i ostali su markeri za sistemski eritemski lupus, odnosno za druge slične sistemske bolesti (mješovita bolest vezivnog tkiva itd.). Kod mene je, neovisno o pobačajima i prije zadnja dva, postavljena sumnja na autoimunu (u jednom momentu potvrđen psorijatični artritis, također autoimuna, no otada je prošlo dvije godine, a epizoda s ps. artr. nije se ponovila)- Radila sam samo ANA koji je kao marker za lupus, no Duić tvrdi u svom radu da to nije dovoljno i zato sam tražila i ove druge, specifične razne anti- pretrage. Kod autoimunih je najgore što se ne mogu dijagnosticirati odmah i sa stopostotnom sigurnošću (osim ako nije nadrapao već kakav vitalni organ), nego je potrebno nekoliko godina dok se utvrde (a ja ću dotada biti u menopauzi), osim toga, simptomi znaju varirati u rasponu od nekoliko sličnih bolesti (osobi se potvrdi reumatoidni artritis, a zatim nakon nekog vremena lupus ili neke druge kombinacije). Ja sam imala nekoliko mjeseci temperaturu, eritem po tijelu, opadanje kose, promjene boje noktiju (i otpali su bili u jednom trenutku), hipertermiju, ali sve to nije bilo dovoljno da mi na Rebru kažu da imam to i to (možda i bolje). Također, endometrioza koju imam zna biti povezana s lupusom i Hashimotom 8sve tri se smatraju autoimunima) i mislim da bi tu bili u igri kortikosteroidi, ako se potvrdi, no zasad su dr-i protiv toga - misle da je heparin sasvim dovoljan.
Zaključak, ako je u pitanju lupus, trudnoću je vrlo teško iznijeti, no ponavljam, kod mene nema teških simptoma zasada, pa se nadam da je ipak samo blaži oblik psorijatičnog artr. iliti tako nešto - a sada ću prvi put napraviti te puste anti- pretrage (konačno, to sam tražila i prije, ali su smatrali da nije potrebno).
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

i ja se nadam da je u pitanju samo blaži oblik i da će pretrage pokazat da nema razloga za brigu   :Heart:

----------


## Dadica

Ej cure   :Bye:  

Ja dosad nisam vadila hormone ali ću to samoinicijativno, budući da se nadam još jednoj negativnoj beti...  :Crying or Very sad:    Gdje ih je najbolje vaditi, da li se naručuje i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz ?????


Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Koje hormone, Dadica? Za spolne se u petrovoj ne naručuje, samo dođeš 3. dc 8ili 21. ako je progesteron u pitanju). Za štitnjaču ne znam radi li Petrova, u Vinogradskoj i na Rebru se naručuje.

----------


## Dadica

> Koje hormone, Dadica? Za spolne se u petrovoj ne naručuje, samo dođeš 3. dc 8ili 21. ako je progesteron u pitanju). Za štitnjaču ne znam radi li Petrova, u Vinogradskoj i na Rebru se naručuje.


za spolne, odnosno htjela bi sve provjeriti jer do sada me nitko nije slao na to a budući da sam u to sve ušla sa ne prevelikim znanjem, bojim se da je nekom to promaknulo. Ja kao nisam morala ništa obavljati jer je sa mnom sve ok, ali ipak onaj crvić ....  :Rolling Eyes:   s obzirom da smo dogurali do FET-a ako ne uspije mislim da nije naodmet provjeriti.

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

meni je Petrova za spolne najbolje jer samo dođem, bez najave i nalaz je za dan-dva gotov. Štitnjaču, tj. T3, T4 i TSH možeš bilo gdje u endokrinološkom labosu, ali mislim da svugdje ide uz prethodnu narudžbu, a zna se dosta i čekati (u privatnom labosu su oko 220 kn ta tri hormona).

----------


## mala2

> meni je Petrova za spolne najbolje jer samo dođem, bez najave i nalaz je za dan-dva gotov. Štitnjaču, tj. T3, T4 i TSH možeš bilo gdje u endokrinološkom labosu, ali mislim da svugdje ide uz prethodnu narudžbu, a zna se dosta i čekati (u privatnom labosu su oko 220 kn ta tri hormona).


slažem se!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

hormoni štitnjače idu na SD bez narudžbe, eto ja bila prije cca 1,5 mjesec, nalazi gotovi za tri dana....

----------


## vikki

> hormoni štitnjače idu na SD bez narudžbe, eto ja bila prije cca 1,5 mjesec, nalazi gotovi za tri dana....


Nisam znala za SD, super što se ne moraš naručiti!

----------


## elena

Trebala bih pomoć, sutra idem kod dr. R. na konzultacije za još neke pretrage koje bi mogla napraviti prije idućeg postupka. E sad, znam da ako mi on ne napiše da me upućuje na neku pretragu do uputnice sigurno neću moći doći na svoju ruku, a i ovako je pitanje s obzirom da je privatnik pa moja gin. puše i na to. htjela bih se dobro pripremiti da nam koja korisna pretraga ne promakne.
Kao što piše u potpisu imala sam dvije biokemijske (beta 100/60). Dakle nešto se događa, ali tijelo ipak rano odbaci embrij koji se vjerojatno zbog nečeg nije dobro oplodio.
Neke osnovne pretrage za zgrušnjavanje sam već radila pa LAC i aCl, homocistein, protein C-sve je ok (ako je to jednom ok, je li se to mijenja ili ne- mislim na LAc i aCL?).
Našla sam još nešto tu po topicu pa me zanima je li ima još nešto pametno za podsjetiti dr. što bih mogla napraviti:
-kariogrami
- Faktor II protrombin (G20210A), Faktor V Leiden, PAI-1 polimorfizam, ACE polimorfizam, d-dimeri
- mutacija MTHFR (metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza)(C677T)
-Antinuklearna protutjela 
-Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS): Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro), Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La), Anti Sm protutijela 
- HLA tipizacija
-NK stanice

Sad da čujem pametne savjete što bi bilo dorbo napraviti, a što je možda i suvišno.
Thx unaprijed i  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

To sve ja radim sada, elena, nakon 3. spontanog. Mislim da je najvažnija koagulacija, od imunologije LAC i ACA, testovi trombofilije (faktori II i V), po Radončiću B12 i folati u krvi utječu na rano pobacivanje, štitnjača... 
Ovo što si sama nabrojala - dosta su teški za te uputnice, mom giniću nije drago što idem R.-u u Vili, ali kad sam mu donijela isti popis od Duića (s nadopunom od Radončića) dao mi je sve uputnice.

----------


## elena

> To sve ja radim sada, elena, nakon 3. spontanog. Mislim da je najvažnija koagulacija, od imunologije LAC i ACA, testovi trombofilije (faktori II i V), po Radončiću B12 i folati u krvi utječu na rano pobacivanje, štitnjača... 
> Ovo što si sama nabrojala - dosta su teški za te uputnice, mom giniću nije drago što idem R.-u u Vili, ali kad sam mu donijela isti popis od Duića (s nadopunom od Radončića) dao mi je sve uputnice.


Ah vidjet ćemo, žicati ću pa šta dobijem ne da mi se nakon dvije biokemijske sa relativn. velikim betama ići na opet punu stimulaciju ( zdravlje, novac, vrijeme...) prije nego još nešto provjerim i isključim. Bila sam ja sad preventivno i na fragminu 2500, ali tko zna ako je nešto ozbiljnije možda to nije dovoljno... možda je nešto treće, a možda treba smao čekati svoj trenutak.
Nadam se da se ti oporavljaš i da se vidimo na idućoj kavici. Još ću mlao istraživati pa sutr azaskočiti Radončića.   :Wink:

----------


## mačkulina

Elena ne znam što da kažem....

Meni su rekli da se te pretrage rade i daju nakon 3 spontanog.. što bih ja htjela pa ja sam samo imala jedno mrtvorođeno   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:  

i sad ti reci nešto??! Ja sam se posvadila sa doktorom, i nakon žestoke svađa dobila uputnicu.

Ako imaš tko će ih napisati...super za tebe, a ako nemaš nabrusi jezik i upornost

----------


## lilium

Elena,
dr R. ce ti sigurno preporuciti sto smatra da bi bilo dobro obaviti za tvoju situaciju,  samo par natuknjica:
- ove rane biokemijske trudnoce statisticki su najcesce povezane s slucajnim kromosomskim greskama i statusom hormona, no nitko ne moze dati 100% garaciju da je to sigurno tako,
- LAC i ACL znaju varirati kroz vrijeme, no ako su APTV i PV u granicama a LAC i ACL su jednom bili dobri onda je velika vjerojatnost da s tim nemas probleme (i meni su ih obavili nakon drugog spontanog i nakon toga vise ne), takodjer problemi s LACom znaju izazvati i masu neugodnih simtoma, kazu da se i vidi kada je nesto ozbiljnije (laborantica na Rebru mi je tako rekla, cim me vidjela, ma mozemo se kladiti da s tim nemate problema),
- sto se koagulacije tice, obavezno napominji ako u tvojoj uzoj familiji netko ima trombozu, probleme s krvozilnim sustavom ili ako ti imas probleme s venama, ponekad takve stvari mogu ubrzati diagnostiku; dio tih genetskih sklonosti je dobro saznati i zbog opceg zdralja

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## elena

Hvala vam svima na savjetima, dr. R. mi je napisao neke od onih pretraga da napravim radi svog mira ako uspijem dobiti uputnice, mada on misli (a i ja vjerujem u to) da se oba puta najvjerojatnije radilo o kromosomskim greškama pa zato tijelo odbaci embrij. Javim za ove pretrage sad nemam papir kod sebe pa ću moliti info, od vas kojima je svježije, šta može ići skupa na uputnicu.
A uspjela sam jučer i dobiti termin za konzultacije za Mb, za 20 dana-netko odustao- tako da vodim borbe na svim frontovima pa negdje će valjda upaliti.   :Wink:

----------


## vikki

Mislim da ćeš dobiti uputnice, *elena*, kad ti je R. napisao preporuku. Što se tiče vađenja krvi na Rebru, imam dobru vijest - ja im faksirala uputnice (radi naručivanja), a oni mi sljedeći dan vratili faksom termin: možete doći jedno jutro između 7 i 9, što će reći da nema čekanja (a cijela procedura oko naručivanja   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
Sretno s uputnicama!

----------


## vikki

Evo, ja podigla još nešto nalaza od zadnje trudnoće. Faktor VIII je 1.94 (ref. 0.50-1.49), a ostalo je o.k.: proteini Ci S, plazminogen, APC rezistencija, protein S: Ag ukupni i slobodni.
Komentar: Aktivnost PS je unutar referentnog intervala pa nije potrebno određivanje PS antigena.
*lilium*, draga, to bi u prijevodu bilo  :? 
Cure   :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

vikki,
PS antigen – on se tice proteina S – to je protein S antigen - buduci da su razine proteina S unutar referentnih vrijednosti onda nisu odredjivali protein S antigen – ta pretraga PS ag. se izgleda i radi samo u slucaju kada je protein S prenizak da bi se pronaslo uzrok zasto je to tako, vise o tome imas na:
http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.c...rpretive/83049

Cure, sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Podižem temu (da se malo izjadam). Jučer odem po nalaze na Rebro (samo homocistein, ali sam dobila i ostale, za koje je pisalo da ih trebam podići tek 16.4.). Trombofilija mi i nije tako važna jer ću ionako biti na heparinu (rezultat MTHFR: utvrđeni genotip polimorfizma C677T gena MTHFR: *CC*, tj. analizom DNK nije utvrđena mutacija (genotip je CC) i kako vidim, to je O.K. 
Antitijela na štitnjaču mi nisu napravili (no i ona su manje važna jer se na njih ne može utjecati) kao ni NK stanice (ponovno su mi izvadili krv kada sam došla po nalaz jer se ta pretraga mora obaviti odmah po vađenju krvi, no dr. Duić kaže da NK stanice iz periferne krvi i one iz sluznice maternice nemaju veze jedne s drugim).

Ono što mi je zaista važno su markeri na sistemski lupus, odnosno srodne autoimune bolesti (jer postoji sumnja, ali nepotvrđena), a osim ANA ništa drugo nisu napravili. Razlog, ako je ANA negativan, onda ne rade anti dsDNA, anto ssDNA, anti Ro, anti La i anti Sm. Tražila sam odgovornu dr. i pitala mogu li svi te anti-pretrage, odnosno neke od njih biti pozitivne, ako je ANA negativan i ona je rekla da ne mogu (u što ne vjerujem, a to su mi potvrdili i tekstovi koji kažu da oko 95% pacijenata koji imaju lupus, imaju pozitivan ANA, ali ima mali postotak onih kod kojih je ANA negativan, ali anti Ro i anti La pozitivni što upućuje na autoimunu). Tako je moj zadnji pokušaj da dobijem uputnicu za te pretrage i, naravno, nalaze, neslavno propao.

E sad, je li netko od vas radio sve te "anti" pretrage bez obzira na nalaz ANA?
I, drugo pitanje, mogu li se gdje i kako napraviti osim na Rebru?

Problem je hoću li uključiti kortikosteroide u prvo tromjesečje iduće trudnoće (bude li je) ili ne - moji su dr.-i izričito protiv toga, a ja bih nakon tri izgubljene trudnoće probala s tom opcijom (osobito zato što sam imala imunološke probleme koji nisu urodili konačnom dijagnozom, nego je sve pod znakom upitnika. Jer, u slučaju da je ipak riječ o lupusu, iznošenje trudnoće bez decortina ili dexa je praktički nemoguće.

----------


## lilium

vikki   :Love:  
MTHFR je dobar
za ove ANA i vezane pretrage ovo mi je prvi glas da kad je jedno OK ne rade i drugo (ah ta stednja!) ovo sam jednom davno nekom postala tu bas kazu da je ANTI-SS korisno napraviti i kada je ANA negativna:

"Anti-SS-B i Anti-SS-A: SS-A(Ro) se pronalazi u 60-70% pacjenata s Sjogrenovim sindormom i 30-40% pacjenata sa sistematskim lupusom erimatozusom (SLE) . *Anti-SS-B (La) se pronalazi u 50-60% pacjenata sa Sjogrenovim sindromom i 10-15% pacjenata sa SLE. To su korisne pretrage kod ANA-negativnih slucajeva SLE* "

Izvori: 
http://www.labcorp.com/datasets/labc...o/se025300.htm 
http://www.medicinenet.com/sjogrens_...me/article.htm 
http://www.medicinenet.com/systemic_lupus/article.htm

Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*vikki* kad mi je najteže ja nekako pomislim valjda znaju što rade i vjerujem da nam žele dobro

meni su svi oni i najveći teoretičari i najveći praktičari na koncu poželjeli puno sreće i ja sve više vjerujem da je sreća izuzetno bitan faktor

----------


## sretna35

tebi šaljem   :Kiss:  &   :Love:  jer to je sve što ti ja mogu dati

----------


## rozalija

> tebi šaljem   &   jer to je sve što ti ja mogu dati


I ja, ja, draga moja želim ti puno sreće.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## uporna

Išla sam opet kopati po svojim nalazima jer mi nekako zvonilo u glavi da su mi radili te silne ss-e i sm-e i štojaznam  :Rolling Eyes:  
Dakle u 09/2007 mi je rezultat:
 ANA (ENA) II F bio homogeno s time da je titar manji od 1:20
Ispod doga je rađeno:
ds DNA - negativno
Histioni - negativno
SS-A    - negativno
SS-B    - negativno
Sm       - negativno
U1-RNP - negativno
DNA-topo1 - negativno
Jo-1       - negativno
CENP-B  - negativno

Ja sam tek sad skužila da mi je ovaj ANA očigledno nešto pokazao pa su zato odradili sve ovo dolje.
Imam i nalaz ANA  iz 09/2008 i tu je negativno i naravno ispod nema svih ovih ostali pretraga

E sad u kojoj su vezi ANA I ACI ne znam jer je 2007. i ACI-IgM bio 23 što je umjereno pozitivno, a 2008. je isti taj ACI-IgM bio 3 što je negativno. 
Ovako laički meni ispada da su povezani a i ti nalazi su na istom papiru.

Nemam pojma gdje bi moglo ovo i privatno tj. sigurno možda možeš i u bolnici platiti ali se bojim da kooooštaaaa. 

Draga 
 :Kiss:   :Love:   i vjerujem da ćeš ti to sigurno riješiti.  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

ANA i ACA su na istom papiru jer je jedno i drugo imunologija. Eto, tebi su radili SS-A i SS-B, a meni neće jer kažu da ne rade kad je ANA negativan. Inače, tvoj ANA je u redu, titar manji 1:20 je uredan nalaz. Ma možda sve to skupa i nije tako važno, no kad ispred sebe imaš još dvije ili tri plodne godine, a iza sebe dva-tri pobačaja, kosa ti se diže na glavi od lijenosti ili štednje na nekoliko pretraga (a ACA su mi izvadili 100 puta u zadnje dvije godine, potpuno nepotrebno jer su stalno povišena). Sad mi je jedina mogućnost da Duić ponovno zatraži te pretrage (ako ne razmišlja poput onih koji su vadili krv). 
Od 12 epruveta krvi koje sam dala, dobila sam četiri nalaza, i to je to   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da li bi mi netko rekao nakon koliko neuspješnih pokušaja IVF bih mogla napraviti imunološke pretrage, već sam pomalo umorna od svega nakon 4 godine pokušavanja a kao što vidite u potpisu imam endometriozu ( što je kod dosta cura bio problem i sa imunološke strane)?

----------


## sretna35

*vikki* meni je isto Duić popis pretraga koje treba učiniti i zbog propusta što mog ginekolga (ima švrakopis koji nitko ne može pročitati), a što zbog propusta laboratorija hodala sam 3-4 puta dok sam skupila sve nalaze, ne moram ti reći da su ni kraju suze curile i pri dolasku na Rebro, a još više pri odlasku s njega.

Kada sam došla Duiću na kontrolu on je skužio da opet nedostaju neke pretrage, pitao me što je bilo. Ja sam odgovorila da sam s traženim popisom pretraga otišla k svome liječniku i da je on napisao uputnice te da ja ne znam tko je pogriješio i onda je on lijepo napisao velikim slovima i potcrtao*:"molim učiniti pretrage kao što je traženo te kontrola s nalazima ovdje"*. Od toga su se svi da ne kažem što i više nikada nije bilo problema.

Dakle, on će sigurno inzistirati na traženim pretragama, mislim da nikome nije svejedno kad on upozori jer čini mi se da je predsjedavajući Etičkog povjerenstva Hrvatskog liječničkog zbora.

Po meni, javi se svakako njemu i ispričaj što je bilo.

----------


## ZO

> ANA i ACA su na istom papiru jer je jedno i drugo imunologija. Eto, tebi su radili SS-A i SS-B, a meni neće jer kažu da ne rade kad je ANA negativan. Inače, tvoj ANA je u redu, titar manji 1:20 je uredan nalaz. Ma možda sve to skupa i nije tako važno, no kad ispred sebe imaš još dvije ili tri plodne godine, a iza sebe dva-tri pobačaja, kosa ti se diže na glavi od lijenosti ili štednje na nekoliko pretraga (a ACA su mi izvadili 100 puta u zadnje dvije godine, potpuno nepotrebno jer su stalno povišena). Sad mi je jedina mogućnost da Duić ponovno zatraži te pretrage (ako ne razmišlja poput onih koji su vadili krv). 
> Od 12 epruveta krvi koje sam dala, dobila sam četiri nalaza, i to je to   .


ajoj   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

> ajoj


Tj. još treba stići HLA tipizacija   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## vikki

*sretna35*  :Kiss:  , hvala! Otići ću Duiću, baš zbog toga, mada mi je više svejedno, malo su me obeshrabrili.
*Mali Mimi*, možeš otići do Duića ili Radončića da ti preporuče pretrage. Soc. ginekolozi se nikad neće sjetiti poslati te (možda, rijetki), njima je to gnjavaža s uputnicama, a ne znaju ni protumačiti nalaze.
*ZO*, *uporna*  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*vikki,* još sam provjerila što je Duić tražio i nije posebno tražio te dodatne već su ih napravili kad se ANA pokazao homogen ali to je sve bilo prije godinu i pol kad nismo bili u "banani".
Nemoj odustati od tih pretraga i nek Duić opet napiše i tamo napravi skandal jer ne bi me čudilo da su pretragu naplatili od HZZO-a jer ti si donjela uputnicu sa napisanim i oni pokriće imaju. Već sam ti objašnjavala kako možeš saznati što su ispostavili HZZO-o i ne puštaj to iz ruku jer dosta je te zarade na nama pacijentima kojima uskrate a usluge si višestruko naplate.

----------


## ina33

> Da li bi mi netko rekao nakon koliko neuspješnih pokušaja IVF bih mogla napraviti imunološke pretrage, već sam pomalo umorna od svega nakon 4 godine pokušavanja a kao što vidite u potpisu imam endometriozu ( što je kod dosta cura bio problem i sa imunološke strane)?


Ako se dobro sjećam, neki threshold bi bio barem više od 4-5 embrio transfera, ako nema neke druge indikacije....

----------


## vikki

*uporna*  :Kiss:  Već ću ja to srediti, samo me ljuti što rasipam energiju na stvari koje bi trebale biti vrlo jednostavne - imaš uputnicu, naprave pretragu, dobiješ nalaz.

----------


## elena

*vikki*, ne daj se   :Love:  i hvala na pomoći dobila sam uputnice za raznorazne pretrage ( cijelo brdo na jednoj uputnici, nečitljivo- ja im poslala još isprintane pretrage, valjda će biti ok) i kariogram, samo se sad ne smijem pojavljivati ginekologici jedno godinu dana   :Grin:  
*Mali Mimi*, ja sam tražila od dr. R.  još te neke pretrage, neke sam ranije napravila privatno (imala sam do sada 3 ET, od toga u oba puta kad sam imala dobar embrij imala sam i pozit. betu pa nagli pad do iduće bete pa je možda i to pripomoglo). Na osnovu njegove preporuke moja soc. gin. mi je dala uputnice.

----------


## vikki

> samo se sad ne smijem pojavljivati ginekologici jedno godinu dana


Na to sam i ja računala, ali bojim se da će me do daljnjega gledati, u kontinuitetu   :Grin:

----------


## elena

I još nešto i ovdje kao napomena, sve pretrage koje se rade zbog neplodnosti su i dalje oslobođene participacije pod novom šifrom 69, detalji ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...73605&start=50

----------


## curka

Što sve spada u imunološke pretrage ????
Sve je to zapravo iz krvi ???
 :Embarassed:

----------


## vikki

> Što sve spada u imunološke pretrage ????
> Sve je to zapravo iz krvi ???


Je, sve su krvne pretrage.   :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala na odgovorima, nemam neki veliki broj ET iza sebe 3 za sada, ne znam možda još da jednom probam na IVF pa ako ne uspije onda da tražim preporuku za imunološke pretrage?

----------


## vikki

> Hvala na odgovorima, nemam neki veliki broj ET iza sebe 3 za sada, ne znam možda još da jednom probam na IVF pa ako ne uspije onda da tražim preporuku za imunološke pretrage?


U međuvremenu možeš obaviti i neke uobičajene pretrage: koagulacija, štitnjača, hormoni, B12 i folati u krvi (ako već nisi), nalazi su brzo gotovi, a pretrage nisu preskupe ako ćeš ih raditi privatno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Radila sam samo za spolne hormone i štitnjaču

----------


## pčelica2009

Podižem temu.jučer sam bila kod svog (privatnog) ginekologa-i iz razgovora mi je savjetovao da napravim imunološke pretrage.Dr.opće prakse će mi dati uputnicu.Na ovom topicu sam pročitala svakakvih naziva i malo se gubim u tome,pa me zanima što točno dr. napiše na uputnici za imunološke pretrage za Rebro.Da li samo imunološke pretrage ili???

----------


## vikki

Pčelice, ne znam je li mislio samo imunološke ili i druge. Imunološke su ACA, ANA i LAC (LAC može i u koagulaciju), imaš trombofiliju: faktor II, V i VIII, PAI, ACE, MTHFR, zatim ATA (antitjela na štitnjaču), NK stanice, homocistein, koagulaciju: D-dimeri, fibrinogen, PV, APTV, te vitamine B12 i folnu. 
Mislim da je to osnovno (cure će nadopuniti).

----------


## sretna35

*pčelica2009* detaljno pročitaj ovaj topic te ćeš barem na 2 mjesta pronaći  detaljan popis pretraga

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala vikki,isprintat ću tvoj odgovor da dr. onda na uputnici napiše sve što si ti napisala.Valjda neće na Rebru naknadno nešto tražiti.Hvala još jednom na odgovoru.  :Kiss:

----------


## alkemicar

ja sad idem s detaljnom obradom pa mi nema druge nego isprintati sve ovo koristno što ste napisali i tražiti ginekologa uputnicu
nadam se da ćemo otkriti zašto ne mogu zadržati trudnoću

----------


## ZO

vjerojatno ćeš se izgubit u šumi pretraga, pitaj sve što te zanima kad zapneš....naravno da ćemo svi probati pomoći, ima nas nažalost dosta sa izgubljenim trudnoćama
drži se   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Korina

Cure... eto bila sam do doktora Baumana na konzultacijama i nakon dvije godine obilaska doktora, on ipak smatra da iza tri spontana trebam napraviti obradu na trombofiliju i to LAC, aCL IgG i IgM, faktor II, faktor V Leiden, protein C i S, antitrombin III, PAI 1 i 2 te MTHFR... možete li me uputiti da li se može naručiti telefonom i koliko se čeka na termin na Rebru ili u Vinogradskoj? Da li to treba raditi određeni dan ciklusa ili je svejedno? I nakon koliko stižu nalazi? Hvala vam ...   :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

> da li se može naručiti telefonom


pa i naručuje se telefonom.. samo se koagulacija može napraviti bez narudžbe ali imunologija obavezno sa naručivanjem prethodno.
Telefon je 2367-248 od 12-14 svaki dan.. nazoveš i dobiješ termin kad dolaziš na vađenje




> koliko se čeka na termin na Rebru ili u Vinogradskoj?


pa negdje otprilike tri tjedna  da dođeš na red...u Vinogradskoj ne bih znala nisam nikada radila tamo




> Da li to treba raditi određeni dan ciklusa ili je svejedno?


nemaju ti te pretrage veze sa ciklusom... nisu to hormoni.. čak ne trebaš biti natašte za njih ali ja ti savjetujem budi... bolje je




> I nakon koliko stižu nalazi


nakon tri tjedna do mjesec dana.... ovisi da li imaju reagensa

još nešto.... Ako ćeš ići sa nalazima u Petrovu.. Petrova ne priznaje nalaze Vinogradske (njihov je referentni labos Rebro.. to imaj na umu... lako moguće da ti nalaze ne priznaju (kao jednoj forumašici).
Ako ćeš ići u Vinogradsku onda pretpostavljam da je svejedno čije nalaze donosiš..

Petrova je ta koja voli imati svoje nalaze 

Obzirom da ja idem doktoru u Petrovu.. znam da mi je to prvi put naglasio... da oni priznaju nalaze samo i isključivo Rebra..

Nadalje.. neki sam dan čula da uputnice sad može davati samo ginekolog.. (Milinovićeva reforma zdravstva).. meni ih je dao dr opće prakse prije točno godinu dana (prije reforme).. provjeri da li je to sve istina ili su to samo glasine  :/ 
Da te ne šetaju...

e pa sad ti odluči.. i sretno   :Love:   [/quote]

----------


## vikki

Preporučujem Rebro zbog ref. vrijednosti a i možeš sve napraviti na jednom mjestu, a po novome se uputnica faksira na broj 2367-395 (i odmah ti vrate faks s terminom koji najčešće glasi: dođite bilo koji dan od 7 do 9, dakle ne čeka se, možda koji dan) ili se osobno naručuje, dolaskom gore. 
Telefonom više ne primaju narudžbe (osim ako se opet nešto nije promijenilo).

----------


## Korina

Curke, puno vam hvala... puno mi znači što mi pomažete informacijama   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

korina.. sve to provjeri.. Milinovićevom reformom neke su se stvari promijenile...
bolje da provjeriš neko da te šetaju.. jer na rebru kada te stanu šetati.... bogame si ono 'prošetan'

Ja sam si našla način da sve dobijem što prije i bez naručivanja (ja u trudnoći svakih mjesec dana idem na rebro na kontrole krvi) ali ja to radim preko Hematologije

----------


## alida

Elena, moja je priča jako slična tvojoj, pa sam i sama u dilemi da li da idem na dodatne pretrage :?  Jesi li dobila nalaze onih pretraga koje si radila? da li su pokazali gdje bi mogao biti problem?

----------


## Bebel

Bok,
u Viliju su me uputili na imunološke pretrage i sad na nalazima piše:
1. PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A. Rezultat: u uzorku nije dokazana točkasta mutacija FII 20210A
2. Metilan-tetrahidrofolat-reduktazu (MTHFR) Rezultat: Gen MTHFR C677T: genotip CT (u uzorku je utvrđen heterozigot za točkastu mutaciju C677T gena MTHFR (genotip CT). 
3. Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1 Rezultat: u uzorku je dokazan genoti 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1
4. Antitrombin 120.5 (referentni interval 75.0-125.0)
5. Protein C aktivnosti 84.3  (referentni interval 70.0-140.0)
6. Protein S aktivnosti 84.1  (referentni interval 48.0-120.0)
7. Inhibitor aktivatora plazminogena (PAI) 3.0 (referentni interval 0.3-3.5)
8. Homocistein 9.3 (referentni interval <15)

E sad, gđa u labosu je rekla da je nalaz uredan, a moja ginekologica da baš i nije pa da tražim mišljenje u Viliju. mane brine točka 2. i 3.
U Viliju sam tek poslije 1.6.
Ima li tko ideju što je loše?

----------


## vikki

*Bebel*, mislim da će tu u trudnoći ići niskomolekularni heparin, preventivno (zbog 2. i 3. nalaza), no o čemu se zapravo radi objasnit će ti uporna, lilium ili mačkulina koje više znaju o tome.
 :Love:

----------


## mačkulina

ja sam MTHFR - heterozigot C/T
a PAI 4G/4G - homozigot 

ti si *heterozigot* C/T MTHFR
i *heterozigot* PAI 5G/4G mutacije..

ja sam zbog svoje mutacije na 0.9 Fraksiparina kroz cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## mačkulina

Dobro je da si ih napravila....

E sad.. gdje ćeš ići u bolnicu to je tvoja odluka ali ja uvijek preporučam Petrovu... za ovakve stvari i em nećeš plaćati injekcije  :Smile:  i to prof. Đelmiš-u.. 

kako i sam dr. R rekao.. on je prvi u Jugoslaviji uveo Heparin u trudnoću, i on je prvi počeo raditi sa time.. ipak ima najviše iskustva 

džabalesku injekcije a šljivik apo nogama.. koš i još   :Smile:

----------


## elena

I ja stigla do rezultata s Rebra (kariograme smo tek izvadili) ono što nije ok je:
PAI 4G/4G - homozigot;  razina PAI povišena 3,8 (0,3-3,5) i
FVIII isto povišen 2,14 (0,5-1,49)
Ostalo ok koliko vidim (i koliko vid naš expert-lilium  :Smile:  ) vidjet ćemo što će još dr. prokomentirati.
Koliko vidim i ZO ima isto PAI 4G/4G i FVIII isto povišen i još neko čini mi se, šta je to dvoje na neki način povezano ili zapravo taj FVIII zna često biti povišen (kažu može biti do stresa-pa tko od nas nije pod stresom).

----------


## uporna

Babel ja sam kod MTHFR homozigot 677 T/T - kombinacija TT je najnepovoljnija od svih.
I imam dokazanu točk. mutaciju faktora II i homocistein i PAI 5G/4G.
Terapija je 0,4 ml fraxiparina

----------


## Bebel

Cure hvala.
Od kad kreće terapija (od kojeg tjedna)?
Ja sad uz sebi imam 3 lijepa embrija, ali na žalost nemam puno nade jer je bio FET, preuzimam na čuvanje nećaka i vraćam se na posao tako da neće baš biti mirovanja.

----------


## mačkulina

meni uopće nije jasno zašto ja npr dobivam 0.9 terapiju a ima cura koje imaju istu mutaciju kao ja i dobivaju manje doze..

e to je ono što ja ne razumijem  :? 

meni su uveli fraksiparin od 5 tjedna trudnoće sa 4 tjedna trudnoće (ono samo pozitiva beta je bila) sam bila hospitalizirana i odmah su mi to dali.

----------


## lilium

Babel,
2 i 3 ukazuju na moguce genetske sklonosti odredjenim problemima- kod MTHFR heterozigota je statisticki gledajuci nesto povecana vjerojatnost k povisenom homocisteinu (anomalije u metabolizmu folata), a kod heterozigota na PAI-1 4G/5G polimorfizam k povisenom PAI-1 (potencijalni problemi kod koagulacije). Inace i poviseni homocistein i poviseni PAI-1 mogu dovesti do problema s koagulacijom, trombozom i sl.
Kod tebe su te vjerojatnosti za povisenim homocisteinom i poviseni PAI-1 manje nego kod homozigota, a cak ni svi homozigoti ne moraju imati probleme. 
Kao sto sam rekla ove pretrage ne kazu da problem postoji, nego samo da postoji povecana vjerojatnost pojave problema - kod tebe je trenutno razina homocisteina OK a i razina PAI-1 je OK i to je dobro (dodatno se jos za svaki slucaj zbog price oko metabolizma folata moze provjeriti razina b12 i folne kiseline iz krvi). No kako se PAI-1 i prirodno povisava u trudnoci pitanje je kako ce se njegova vrijednost ponasati u trudnoci i zbog toga mislim da je pozeljno preventivno monitorirati koagulaciju (npr. razinu PAI-1,fibrinogen, d-dimere, koagulacijska vremena...)
Sto se tice terapije:
- kod povisenog homocisteina se preporucuje redovan unos folne kiseline, b12 i b6 (i to bez obzira na zatrudnjivanje i trudnocu)
- kod koagulacijskih problema se ide s aspirinom i/ili heparinom, a da li za tvoj slucaj treba i kada treba ici s terapijom (npr. samo u IVF postupku, u trudnoci, ovisno o tome kako se koagulacijski parametri budu kretali u trudnoci...) to ces vidjeti sa doktorima.

Mackulina, 
vjerujem da su kod tebe znatno oprezniji zbog prethodnog loseg iskustva

Sretno cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Bebel

lilium
hvala.
Trenutno koristim samo Pregnital jer ima i B12 i B9. Nisu neke veće vrijednosti, ali Folne sam se "napila" u zadnjh 1,5 g pa sam malo posustala do pozitivne bete.

----------


## uporna

Bebel ja sam sa fraxiparinom startala čim sam saznala da sam trudna bio je već 5. tjedan inače mi je dr.Đ. rekao da bi trebala počinjati sa početkom postupka IVF ili barem od ET ili FET.

----------


## kate32

Cure evo malo podižem temu jer imam pitanjce,

Radila sam imunološke pretrage od kojih su sve više manje ok,ali antikardiolipinska antitijela moram ponoviti jer su bila slabo pozitivna. E sad me zanima dali netko zna da li se ta pretraga može raditi privatno i gdje ili samo državno jer mi se neda opet čekati mjesec dana na rezultat, onda će taman doći vrijeme go, pa bih to malo ubrzala. Bila bih zahvalna ako netko zna informaciju da mi odgovori, do tada   :Kiss:

----------


## elena

Ne znam gdje si ti vadila, ali ne čeka se niti u svim bolnicama isto. Vali je čini mi se radila u Vinogradskoj i mislim da nije toliko čekala, ako sam dobro zapamtila možeš je pitati na pp, ne znam je li ovo čita.
LAC sam radila u Petrovoj i bio mi je nalaz gotov sutradan, ali to je bilo u 12/08. aCL IgG i IgM radila sam privatno u Breyeru i bili su gotovi čini mi se za 10-ak dana mislim da ih negdje šalju ne rade oni i mislim da i još neki privatni labosi imaju, možeš googlati pa provjeriti. Sretno u svakom slučaju.

----------


## sretna35

*kate32* znam da su čekanja mukotrpna, ali i doktori najradije preporučuju ponavljanje pretrage u istom laboratoriju kako bi mogli pratiti referentne vrijednosti

u posljednje vrijeme imam dobro iskustvo s laboratorijem na Sv. Duhu, ne naručuje niti za jednu pretragu već se samo dođe s uputnicom, sve se vadi u jednom laboratoriju, a nalazi čak i od hormona su jako brzo gotovi, najveći dio isti dan do najkasnije 8 dana čekanja

----------


## mačkulina

> Cure evo malo podižem temu jer imam pitanjce,
> 
> Radila sam imunološke pretrage od kojih su sve više manje ok,ali antikardiolipinska antitijela moram ponoviti jer su bila slabo pozitivna. E sad me zanima dali netko zna da li se ta pretraga može raditi privatno i gdje ili samo državno jer mi se neda opet čekati mjesec dana na rezultat, onda će taman doći vrijeme go, pa bih to malo ubrzala. Bila bih zahvalna ako netko zna informaciju da mi odgovori, do tada


može u Breyer-u..

Ja radila u trudnoći 4 puta oni to šalju u Njemačku i čeka se 14 dana rezultat.
Igg - 150
Igm - 150 kuna

mislim da tako nekako košta

----------


## amyx

*mačkulina* jesam ja nešto propustila ili nitko nije znao da si ti rodila  :shock: 

U svakom slučaju čestitam   :Kiss:

----------


## mačkulina

da rodila sam neki dan 15.06. u Petrovoj bolnici.. i tako sam sretna....
nisam znala i ne znam di da to napišem  :Smile: 
curetak je napokon stigao a moji demoni i strahovi su otišli.....

----------


## amyx

Pa ženo otvori novu temu i pohvali se svijetu   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## kate32

Hvala cure na savjetima, mačkulina čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## kata1

mačkulina ČESTITAM :D  padala si mi ni pamet i sve sam čekala kad ćeš se javit  :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

Ciao cure, moram napraviti: 

1. OGTT, HBA1c 
2.Antikardiolipinska antitijela, LAC, antitrombin III 
3. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, faktor V (Leiden), faktor II 
4. Koagulogram; protrombin, protein C, protein S, homocistein, N.B 

Dali mi netko zna objasit što je sve to i dali trebam vadit krv na tašte ili određeni dan ciklusa? 

 :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

> Ciao cure, moram napraviti: 
> 
> 1. OGTT, HBA1c 
> 2.Antikardiolipinska antitijela, LAC, antitrombin III 
> 3. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, faktor V (Leiden), faktor II 
> 4. Koagulogram; protrombin, protein C, protein S, homocistein, N.B 
> 
> Dali mi netko zna objasit što je sve to i dali trebam vadit krv na tašte ili određeni dan ciklusa?


OGTT je sigurno na tašte a ostalo sam ja i tako vadila rano ujutro i isto na tašte.
Sve ovo ti je dobar dio pretraga vezano za samu imunologiju. Dosta se o tome pisalo na ovoj temi a pronađi i one prijašnje koje su zaključane.

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.
Evo i ja trebam vašu pomoć.Ja i suprug trebamo obaviti ove pretrage:
1.HBsAg
2.anti HBs
3.anti HBc
4.anti HCV-EIA
5.antitreponemski test
6.anti HIV 1 i 2
Kakve su to pretrage i da li kod takvih pretraga trebaju friški nalazi?Jer u vv moramo doći početkom 10.mj s tim nalazima.U 9.mj nećemo biti doma pa bi mi to obavili u 8.mj.Ako nije bitno da su friški nalazi.

----------


## vikki

To su markeri na hepatitise (A, B i C), sifilis i AIDS. Ne moraju biti friški nalazi, tj. ako ih sad napravite vrijede vam dok god ste u postupku. Ide jedno vađenje krvi (u Zagrebu na transfuziologiji u Petrovoj, ne znam gdje u Dalmaciji) i u ZG se čeka osam dana. 
Inače, to nisu imunološke pretrage, već pretrage na zarazne bolesti koje se mogu prenijeti spolnim putem (a uglavnom su važne radi osoblja u laboratoriju koje s tim radi, u slučaju da je nešto od toga pozitivno, nisu kontraindikacija za postupak).

----------


## Ela28

> To su markeri na hepatitise (A, B i C), sifilis i AIDS. Ne moraju biti friški nalazi, tj. ako ih sad napravite vrijede vam dok god ste u postupku. Ide jedno vađenje krvi (u Zagrebu na transfuziologiji u Petrovoj, ne znam gdje u Dalmaciji) i u ZG se čeka osam dana. 
> Inače, to nisu imunološke pretrage, već pretrage na zarazne bolesti koje se mogu prenijeti spolnim putem (a uglavnom su važne radi osoblja u laboratoriju koje s tim radi, u slučaju da je nešto od toga pozitivno, nisu kontraindikacija za postupak).


Hvala ti vikki na opširnom odgovoru.Puno si mi pomogla.I dok.A mi je napisao ako što ne budemo mogli obaviti doma,da obavimo u Petrovoj.Ubija nas stalno taj put za svaku sitnicu u Zagreb.Ali što se može.Još jednom,thanks.Pozdrav  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## elena

Samo da se pohvalim, stigli mi kariogrami i uredni su.  :D

----------


## vikki

> Samo da se pohvalim, stigli mi kariogrami i uredni su.  :D


Super vijest!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

*elena*  :D

----------


## lilium

elena  :D 
svima velika   :Kiss:

----------


## runi

Curke, jedno pitanje; da li za imunološke pretrage treba biti natašte prilikom vađenja krvi?
Sutra ujutro se nadam da ću uspjeti izvaditi pa molim da mi napišete!

----------


## uporna

> Curke, jedno pitanje; da li za imunološke pretrage treba biti natašte prilikom vađenja krvi?
> Sutra ujutro se nadam da ću uspjeti izvaditi pa molim da mi napišete!


Ja sam bila natašte. Nisam sigurna da li je za neke od bilo i važno :/

----------


## runi

> runi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Curke, jedno pitanje; da li za imunološke pretrage treba biti natašte prilikom vađenja krvi?
> Sutra ujutro se nadam da ću uspjeti izvaditi pa molim da mi napišete!
> 
> 
> Ja sam bila natašte. Nisam sigurna da li je za neke od bilo i važno :/


hvala, hvala, tako bih rado da mi netko napiše sa sigurnošću, i to još da ne trebam biti natašte
ne znam kako ću preživiti bez kave

----------


## Pepita

*runi* potpisujem ovo s kavicom ko kuća   :Grin:  
Ja mogu i ne jesti (ne sada kad dojim) ali samo da popijem kavicu čim otvorim okice.

----------


## Pepita

*runi* potpisujem ovo s kavicom ko kuća   :Grin:  
Ja mogu i ne jesti (ne sada kad dojim) ali samo da popijem kavicu čim otvorim okice.

----------


## uporna

*runi* i meni je koma bilo bez kavice a nakon izvađene hrpe epruveta krvi prvo sam otišla u zdravljak (kojeg na žalost nema jer je bio u srušenoj zelenoj zgradi) i smazala extrakalorično lisnato sa višnjom i popila kavu i nakon toga sam bila OK.

----------


## Strike

Molila bih vas ako mi možete reći slijedeće?

Dali se rade imunološki testovi ako se desila trudnoća(ICSI)ali završila ab.
Inače imam pozitivna antitijela na štitnjaču TPO 1780  i Tg 108
Nakon toga bilo nekoliko ET-a, 2 puta u stadiju blastociste,ali nije došlo do trudnoće.
Inače sad prvi put čitam o imunologiji,mislila sam da to meni ne treba,pa neznam da li da to napravim ili ne pošto je bila jedna neuspješna trudnoća,ali se održala 8 tjedana

----------


## sretna35

*Strike* ne znam detalje, ali znam da je uredan rad štitnjače kao i njezini hormoni uvjet za urednu trudnoću, trebaš se javiti specijalisti koji će ti prepisati terapiju koju ćeš koristiti u trudnoći. 

Mislim da uporna posjećuje specijalistu endokrinologa na Rebru pa ti ona može pomoći s više savjeta.

----------


## Strike

> *Strike* ne znam detalje, ali znam da je uredan rad štitnjače kao i njezini hormoni uvjet za urednu trudnoću, trebaš se javiti specijalisti koji će ti prepisati terapiju koju ćeš koristiti u trudnoći. 
> 
> Mislim da uporna posjećuje specijalistu endokrinologa na Rebru pa ti ona može pomoći s više savjeta.


Inače,već 3.mj.sam na euthyroxu (jedan dan 25,drugi 50mcg),i prije nego su mi postavili dijagnozu hashimoto,TSH mi je bio 4,5 pa ga spustili na 1,4 pa opet slijedeći mjesec 3,7 i sad prije postupka pao na 1,3. Danas sam izvadila TSH da vidim kolko je tijekom postupka narastao. Sutra su nalazi.Mislim,blastice su bile odlične,pa sam sad možda posumnjala i na imunologiju.

----------


## runi

Lijenčina, nisam se mogla ustati u 6h i ići izvaditi krv  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Znači, da zaključim, moram biti natašte.

curke hvala vam  :Heart:   :Love: 

Pepita prave smo Dalmatinke  :Laughing:

----------


## Strike

Možete mi reći tko bi mi mogao dati uputnicu za pretrage trombofilije(dr.opće prakse ili gin.),to mi je dr.R preporučio al nemam ništa na pismeno.
Neće radit probleme ovi tu?

----------


## vikki

*runi*, da te malo utješim, iako bi u principu trebali biti, ja nisam bila sasvim natašte, tj. popila sam kavu s mlijekom i rekli su da to nema veze (mada su mi vadili i proteine u serumu, i rekli su da kao mlijeko ima proteina, no to je premala količina da bi utjecala na rezltat pretrage). Dakle, samo nemoj pojesti ćevape prije   :Wink:  a neka sitnica poput kave ne smeta (mislim).   :Smile:

----------


## runi

> Možete mi reći tko bi mi mogao dati uputnicu za pretrage trombofilije(dr.opće prakse ili gin.),to mi je dr.R preporučio al nemam ništa na pismeno.
> Neće radit probleme ovi tu?


Mislim da će ti soc. ginekolog teško dati ako nemaš napisano (ako griješim neka me netko ispravi). Možda ako je neki super i razumije sve što ide uz mpo. Meni je sve pretrage napisao dr. Dujić s Merkura.

----------


## vikki

*Strike*, mene su i dr. opće prakse i sic. ginić zezali za uputnice, iako sam imala preporuku napismeno, ovisi kakvi su ti doktori, neki će rado izići ususret, a neki misle valjda da je to lov na vještice (kao moji, pa vidite koliko ste pretraga napravili i ništa vam nije otkriveno, kakti uzrok spontanih   :Rolling Eyes:  ).
I bilo bi dobroa da ti R. napiše na povijest bolesti što točno želi, koje pretrage (dr.-i opće prakse su često jedva i "prometnici" pa niti ne znaju kako se pišu i izgovaraju pojedine pretrage ni gdje se rade, čast iznimkama).
Sretno s pregovaranjem!

----------


## vikki

Da, runi je u pravu, i meni je Duić napisao (ono što nije Radončić). On ima gotov popis sih mogućih pretraga pa samo pejsta na tvoju pov. bolesti što trebaš.

----------


## runi

> *runi*, da te malo utješim, iako bi u principu trebali biti, ja nisam bila sasvim natašte, tj. popila sam kavu s mlijekom i rekli su da to nema veze (mada su mi vadili i proteine u serumu, i rekli su da kao mlijeko ima proteina, no to je premala količina da bi utjecala na rezltat pretrage). Dakle, samo nemoj pojesti ćevape prije   a neka sitnica poput kave ne smeta (mislim).


Ma ljubim te  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Jedino za OGTT ne smiješ baš ništa jesti ni piti, no to ne radiš, zar ne?

----------


## runi

> Jedino za OGTT ne smiješ baš ništa jesti ni piti, no to ne radiš, zar ne?


Ne brini draga  :Heart:  , znam da za OGTT moram biti žedna i gladna.

----------


## Strike

> *Strike*, mene su i dr. opće prakse i sic. ginić zezali za uputnice, iako sam imala preporuku napismeno, ovisi kakvi su ti doktori, neki će rado izići ususret, a neki misle valjda da je to lov na vještice (kao moji, pa vidite koliko ste pretraga napravili i ništa vam nije otkriveno, kakti uzrok spontanih   ).
> I bilo bi dobroa da ti R. napiše na povijest bolesti što točno želi, koje pretrage (dr.-i opće prakse su često jedva i "prometnici" pa niti ne znaju kako se pišu i izgovaraju pojedine pretrage ni gdje se rade, čast iznimkama).
> Sretno s pregovaranjem!


A ako se i ustanovi da imam problema s tim,onda dobijem neke lijekove? Oprostite,al ja o ovome nemam pojma,i ako vas pitam gluposti. Jel moguće da se od toga ne dešava implantacija(ivf)?

----------


## vikki

Uglavnom se ne otkrije nikakva bolest, već sklonost nekim problemima koji bi mogli biti i razlog izostanku implantacije. Nema nikakvih lijekova već u slučaju trudnoće (pozitivne bete) možda dobiješ kakvu terapiju (andol, heparin, dexamethason...), odnosno od 1. dc u kojem si u postupku ili od ET-a (ovisi o procjeni dr.-a i nalazima).
Ti nalazi većini cura budu o.k., tu i tamo koja vrijednost odskače, no to ne mora biti klinički značajno.
Kad obaviš pretrage i budeš imala nalaze, moći će se nešto reći.

----------


## sretna35

oko uputnica često ima poteškoća i ja sam ih imala, morala sam stvar uzeti čvrsto u svoje ruke i inzistirati na onom što mi treba, te kontrolirati da li je na uputnici napisano sve, da li je u labu izvađeno sve i da li su mi izdali

naučila sam se biti jasna i stroga što mi je bilo podosta teško

vikki   :Bye:

----------


## vikki

sretna35   :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

Jel mi može koja napisati imunološke pretrage za muža,da može otići kod dr. opće prakse po uputnicu. Je li dovoljno napraviti samo kariotip i HLA tipizaciju ili ima još nešto?

----------


## pčelica2009

evo,mene to isto zanima i da li ima veze i rh- sa implantacijom.Što točno treba pisati na uputnici?.Usput,meni stalno fali trombocita u krvi,moguće da i tu nešto ne štima? :?  :?

----------


## Strike

> evo,mene to isto zanima i da li ima veze i rh- sa implantacijom.Što točno treba pisati na uputnici?.Usput,meni stalno fali trombocita u krvi,moguće da i tu nešto ne štima? :?  :?


Meni je sad doktor rekao neka napravim pretrage na trombozu i ako bude sve ok,neka napravim i imunološke pretrage. I ja danas išla po uputnicu za transfuzijsku medicinu i dr.mi napisala ŽENSKA NEPLODNOST-VAŠA OBRADA pa sad neznam šta će izvadit,nadam se da će sve

----------


## Strike

Pčelice,šta tebi piše na uputnici? Jel se baš mora ići izvaditi u Zg?

----------


## pčelica2009

ja još nisam dobila uputnicu-moram čovjeku precizirati šta treba napisati,a ne da dođem u Zg pa mi kažu trebate još ovo ili ono.Ajmo cure pomagajte nam-što točno piše na uputnici?

----------


## pčelica2009

ispričavam se,našla sam na jednoj od str. spisak pretraga,samo što ih sada ne mogu dobiti na telefon-stalno me negdje drugo spajaju.

----------


## Strike

> ispričavam se,našla sam na jednoj od str. spisak pretraga,samo što ih sada ne mogu dobiti na telefon-stalno me negdje drugo spajaju.


I ja sam nešto našla,ima dosta toga,a za MM samo kariotip i hla tipizacija.
I ja sam to odlučila napraviti na svoju ruku, do MB si moram to riješiti.

----------


## pčelica2009

Upravo sam dobila bolnicu-Rebro-kažu-pošalješ faksom uputnicu na broj01/4920217 i na isti faks dobiješ datum vađenja krvi-kažu da je to sada po novom.

----------


## Strike

> Upravo sam dobila bolnicu-Rebro-kažu-pošalješ faksom uputnicu na broj01/4920217 i na isti faks dobiješ datum vađenja krvi-kažu da je to sada po novom.



Ja nisam dobila uputnicu za Zg,nego za tu kod nas. Zar to ne vrijedi,mora baš biti za  Zg?i kaj uopće mora pisati na uputnici?

----------


## mačkulina

ja ovu Milinovićevu reformu uopće ne kužim.. sve je drugačije i svaki put sve gore i gore  :/  :/

----------


## Mrva

curke, dobila sam zadatak obaviti imunološke pretrage, da sda ne nabrajam sve.
one na rebru sam obavila osim kariptipa a još moram one u običnom labu u domu zdravlja.
dal znate do kad vrijedi uputnica za to?

----------


## Strike

> curke, dobila sam zadatak obaviti imunološke pretrage, da sda ne nabrajam sve.
> one na rebru sam obavila osim kariptipa a još moram one u običnom labu u domu zdravlja.
> dal znate do kad vrijedi uputnica za to?


Koje su to pretrage? Ako ti se da pisati

----------


## Strike

*Pčelice*, jesi dobila uputnice za rebro i termin?

----------


## pčelica2009

ne,upravo sada došla od soc.ginića-ne da.Moram čekati da se moj privatni vrati sa go a on radi u tom timu bez ginekologa pa će mi on dati.

----------


## Strike

> ne,upravo sada došla od soc.ginića-ne da.Moram čekati da se moj privatni vrati sa go a on radi u tom timu bez ginekologa pa će mi on dati.


Ja sam bila tu kod nas na vađenju,ne rade sve,samo mislim za trombofiliju,sutra će već biti gotovi nalazi,pa ću nešto više znati. A ostalo ću morat na Rebro,nadam se da će mi dati uputnicu,probat ću sutra

----------


## pčelica2009

ne bih smjela upotrebljavati ružne riječi ali sada bi definitivno svašta mogla  :Evil or Very Mad:  .Sretno sa rezultatima.  :Love:

----------


## Strike

Evo,nalazi gotovi,sve je u redu,osim što su D-Dimeri povišeni,a i rekla je dr.da je to od stimulacije i da je to trenutan nalaz,neka to zanemarim,i neka napravim ostale na Rebru. I onda sam je još pitala dal moram piti Andole,Aspirine i rekla da ne.

----------


## pčelica2009

meni od tih andola i aspirina pucaju kapilari.jučer kad mi je vadila krv,prvo nije našla venu,pa je u drugu ruku,pa je stavila vatu na venu.Onda je tražila dopunsko,i kad sam spustila ruku-samo je krv oblila ruku iz vene-otišla po suknji,torbi-strava.Zalijepila mi je flasterima i stisnula da prestane.Užasno kako mi teško prestaje krvarenje.Ne znam da li još netko ima takvih iskustava i stalno mislim da je i to jedan od pokazatelja.

----------


## malaplava

drage moje juče sam digla nalaze s Rebra i u uzorku mi je dokazan genotip 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1 i analizom je utvrđen DNA heterozigot za točkastu mutaciju C677T gena MTHFR( genotip CT)....nadam se da je to uzrok što su mi blizanci otišli u 7 tjednu i što nisam uspjela zatrudniti 6 godina...

----------


## Bebel

malaplava,
kod mene je: heterozigot C/T MTHFR i heterozigot PAI 5G/4G mutacije.

Doktor je rekao da je dovoljan Andol100, ali izgubila sam trudnoću u 10-tom tj. (isto su prvo bila dva ploda pa je ostao jedan i na kraju se i ta mrvica pustila).
Doktor je komentirao da ćemo u idućoj trudnoći (nadam se da ću je ostvariti) vjerojatno ipak ići s heperinom.
Sretno

----------


## malaplava

Bebel
hvala draga sretno i tebi, nadam se da će sljedeći put do trudnoće doći, jer samo ovj put od prvog dana trošila andol 100( na svoju ruku) i jedino tad sam ostal trudna ,a prošla 4 puta - neuspjeh i kad sam saznala za pozitivnu betu prestanem ga piti jer me bilo strah nastaviti.... i nakon tog izgubim prvo jedan pa drugi plod...tako se nadam da će sljedeći put uspjeti jer u 9. mjesecu se spremam za VV....

----------


## Strike

kod mene je: heterozigot C/T MTHFR i heterozigot PAI 5G/4G mutacije.

Kako za tu pretragu mora pisati na uputnici?

----------


## Bebel

Kod mene je ja mislim pisalo:
- HTHFR
- PAI-1 PAI-1 genotipizacija

----------


## lilium

samo da s nadovezem, MTHFR je isto genotipizacija
s MTHFR C677T polimorfizmom se pokusavaju provjeriti nasljedne sklonosti problemima s metabolizmom folata, koje su moguce kod TT i CT genotipa (ne znaci da problema kod tih genotipa sigurno ima, radi se o vecoj vjerojatnosti da se ti problemi pojave), pa kad se ulovi po koji T ima smisla provjeriti i razinu homocisteina, te razinu folne kiseline i B12 u krvi - ako tu nesto ne stima terapija je folna kiselina, b12, b6 (o preporucenim dozama sam tu negdje i ranije pisala)

sretno!

----------


## dadadada

bok cure!da li mi netko moze reci nesta u vezi aCL-Ig i IgM
uglavnom su mi pozitivnta anniti tijela i dr me poslala u bolnicu u srijedu i kaze mi da cu ostat vjerojatno 2 dana.  :Crying or Very sad:   to je nesta u vezi posteljice a isla sam na imuniloske pretrage i u petak dobila nalaze.misli  da mi je spomenula hepatin,da je to terapija?jel netko to  radio? :? trudna sam 4 mj  :Saint:

----------


## mačkulina

negdje je netko pitao koliko se heparin kod trombofiličarka uzima još nakon poroda...?

evo ja u subotu izašla iz babinja i sad bila na onom pregledu nakon 6 tjedana.. i upravo mi je obustavio heparin.

Da uzima se još 6 tjedana nakon poroda .. evo tako je meni bilo i kako prof Đ rekao to je pravilo

napokon nema bodenja ljutim drogama  nakon skoro godinu dana...  :Smile:   :D  :D 

nove cure.. ne bojte se.. nije fraksiparin svo zlo ovog svijeta 

pozz svima

----------


## zisu

*mačkulina* super da je prestalo bockanje, a pred nama je jos dug put, ali izdrzat cemo mi to samo da nademo slobodno mjesto na nogama posto su mi na tockice..
Znaci 6 tj, a ja mislila jos samo 2 tj  :/ nakon poroda.

----------


## lilium

dadadada,
vjerojatno ce te staviti na heparin, sto je uobicajena terapija kod povisenog ACLa - ukratko, kod ACLa krv je "ljepljivija" i kako ne bi doslo do stvaranja ugrusaka na vezi majka dijete (posteljica) daju se injekcije heparina (ovisno o proizvodjacu preparati se zovu fragmin, fraksiparin... no to je to), a poneki dodaju i male doze aspirina (baby aspirin), da krv "razrijede", tvoji doktori ce prepisati sto je u tvom slucaju najbolje
puno smo tu naokolo pisale o ACLu, malo prosurfaj za detalje
sada je najvaznije da je to otkriveno, da te stave na adekvatnu terapiju i kontrolraju sretno!

mackulina, bravo za gotovu terapiju

svima sretno!

----------


## Strike

Nisam ni ja dobila uputnicu od primarnog dr.,još ću sutra pokušat dobiti od ginekologa,a ako ne,moram čekati 9.mj.kad se MPO vrati sa godišnjeg. A to će mi onda sve skupa biti dosta kasno.  :Sad:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje,

evo da se i ja javim Ja sam dobila da izvadim:
SE, KKS,tromb,GUK,trigl,kolesterol,urea,kreatinin,urat  i,AST,ALT,GGT,ALP,K,Na,
C,P,Mg,Fe,UIBC,TIBC,CRP, proteinogram, IgA,IgG, IgM, ANA/ENA, ANCA,
antifosfolipidni faktor, RF,antiCCP i HLA tipizacija.

Čekam nalaze dosta dugo. Biti će mi gotovi oko 15.08. Mislim da mi nije u tome NK stanice što su mi možda rebali izvaditi, ali eto što je tu je.

javim što je na nalazima. Htjela bi saznati zašto ne dolazi do implantacije.

----------


## vikki

*magi7*, ne brini za NK stanice, doktori kažu da ionako NK stanice koje se vade iz periferne krvi nemaju veze s vrijednostima NK stanica iz sluznice maternice.
Sretno![/b]

----------


## Strike

I ja sam danas jedva jedvice dobila uputnice za Rebro, i to samo pretrage ACA, LAC,ANA i KARIOGRAM. Barem nešto  :/  Rekao da su to osnovne pretrage i da mu nikad nitko u životu nije donio tako veliku listu kao ja   :Embarassed:  itd.itd... Nadam se da će mi ove barem malo pomoći

----------


## mačkulina

meni je prof Đ rekao da za probleme kod koagulacije i trombofilije su najbitniji genetski markeri (PAI-poliformizam, Faktor V leiden, Faktor II, MTHFR i ACE) jer su oni nepromjenjivi..
Sve ostalo se u koagulaciji mijenja, naša krv se mijenja svaka 3 tjedna. 
Tako ako ratujete sa doktorima u zdravstvu izborite se za genetiku jer ona je nepromjenjiva.

Van trudnoće moja krv je savršena ali u trudnoći sve podivlja a genetika je takva da sma homozigot i heterozigot pa imam predispoziciju

----------


## lilium

Mackulina, pa dr. Đ je onda napokon prosirio naputak?




> Lili75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Curke,
> 
> zaboravila sam javit da sam bila kod svog dr. R. i one se uopće ne brine oko induciranog poroda odnosno nije niti jednom rekao da bih trebala ići na takav porod tako da...
> 
> By the way podigla sam svoje nalaze u Petrovoj (valjda od trombofilije), pa molim naše stručnjakinje *Lilium* i *Mačkulinu* da mi prokomentiraju : piše daje rađena PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A i FV R506Q i da u uzorku nije dokazana mutacija istoga, specijalizantica koaj je bila tamo mi je rekla da to znači da nemam genetsku sklonost trombofiliji, jel to otprilike znači to?
> 
> ...


to toplo pozdravljam  :D

----------


## Strike

Jel kariogram mora biti na jednoj uputnici pa za oba partnera? Mi smo dobili svaki svoju uputnicu.

----------


## lilium

strike,
kao rezultat pretrage dobijete svaki po 1 papir na kojoj je vasa genetska "slikom", tako da ne mora biti sve na 1 uputnici, no prije je znalo bilo optimalnije ako je sve bilo na jednoj uputnici, narocito ako samo jedan od vas ima dopunsko osiguranje - tu pretragu smo radili prije jedno 3 g. ja sam imala uputnicu od ginekologa na kojoj je pisalo kariogram oba partnera - samo ja imam dopunsko osiguranje i koliko se sjecam sve je proslo bez ikakvog dodatnog placanja
sretno!

----------


## Strike

[quote="lilium"]strike,
kao rezultat pretrage dobijete svaki po 1 papir na kojoj je vasa genetska "slikom", tako da ne mora biti sve na 1 uputnici, no prije je znalo bilo optimalnije ako je sve bilo na jednoj uputnici, narocito ako samo jedan od vas ima dopunsko osiguranje - tu pretragu smo radili prije jedno 3 g. ja sam imala uputnicu od ginekologa na kojoj je pisalo kariogram oba partnera - samo ja imam dopunsko osiguranje i koliko se sjecam sve je proslo bez ikakvog dodatnog placanja
sretno![/

Ok hvala,faxirala im uputnice i sad čekam da mi pošalju termin.

----------


## Bebel

> Bok,
> u Viliju su me uputili na imunološke pretrage i sad na nalazima piše:
> 1. PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A. Rezultat: u uzorku nije dokazana točkasta mutacija FII 20210A
> 2. Metilan-tetrahidrofolat-reduktazu (MTHFR) Rezultat: Gen MTHFR C677T: genotip CT (u uzorku je utvrđen heterozigot za točkastu mutaciju C677T gena MTHFR (genotip CT). 
> 3. Genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1 Rezultat: u uzorku je dokazan genoti 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1
> 4. Antitrombin 120.5 (referentni interval 75.0-125.0)
> 5. Protein C aktivnosti 84.3  (referentni interval 70.0-140.0)
> 6. Protein S aktivnosti 84.1  (referentni interval 48.0-120.0)
> 7. Inhibitor aktivatora plazminogena (PAI) 3.0 (referentni interval 0.3-3.5)
> ...


Evo ponavljam se.
Ostala sam trudna i moj MPO i dr.R. su smatrali da mi je dosta Andol100. Bebu sam na žalost izgubila i sad se pitam trebam li još nešto napraviti? Doktor je samo rekao da ćemo u idućem postupku ići sa novim pristupom, ali nije rekao da li misli na Heparin ili na nešto drugo.
Nemam pojma da li to ima veze sa ovom pričom, ali ja dam u trudnoći primjetila da mi se ujutro kad ustajem grči butina. Morala sam se nasloniti uz zid nakon ustajanja iz kreveta dok mi se noge nisu smirile. Možda sam imala previše savijena koljena kod spavanja pa je oslabila cirkulacija? Međutim, sad pijem Ergometrin nakon kiretaže i prva 2 dana korištenja sam osjetila grčenje maternice, a sad (od jučer) već nakon 5 minuta kod ustajanja imam jake bolove sa unutrašnje stane bedara kao da sam napravila 100 čučnjeva. Nemam pojma s čim to ima veze :? 
Da li je netko primijetio nešto slično?
Možda sam OT, ali nisam imala pojma gdje da to stavim pa sam to povezala s ovom temom.

----------


## lilium

Babel,
Ergometrin - cure su se javljale sa nuspojavama grcenja maternice, crijeva, za bolove u nogama ne znam - ja sam ga uvijek pila odmah poslije kiretaze isto su me boljela bedra koliko se sjecam, no to sam uvijek povezivala s kiretazom i grcenjem misica zbog prisilnih polozaja i stresa... doduseergometrin moze uticati i na cirkulaciju

Za terapiju u slijedecoj T- kod pobacaja u ovih prvih 12 tjedana je jako zeznuto pronaci pravi uzrok; najcesce su slucajne kromosomske greske, no moguce je i puno toga drugog - na PHDu nije pisalo nista o upalnim procesima ili trombozi u posteljici? (iako i to nista ne mora znaciti) - najcesce sve zavrsi na tome da u slijedeci pokusaj idemo "naoruzani do zuba" sa svim mogucim preparatima... pa i heparinom (iako PAI-1 heterozigot ne mora znaciti da je problem prisutan, pa jedan veliki postotak populacije ima tu mutaciju i zene nemaju nikakve probleme, a i aspirin tu pomaze) - da li si radila ACL igG, igM i LAC - to isto ima smisla provjeriti
MTHFR hetrozigot uz uredan homocistein isto ne upucuje da su tu problemi, za svaki slucaj nije zgorega provjeriti razinu folne kiseline i b12 (dok nisi na preparatu s folnom), cisto da imas kompletnu sliku

Drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Nisam radila ACL igG, igM i LAC. Mogu li ih napraviti u privatnim lab. ili moram na Rebru?
Inače Phd je bio uredan: komadići decidve i posteljično tkivo, ali Phd ne ukazuje na genetiku.
Žao mi je što mi nisu mogli poslati plod na analizu jer bi znala da li je ipak bila neka genetska greška. 

Nakon prave M ću provjeriti folnu i B12 jer bi se opet vratila na te preparate prije novog postupka. Mislim da je sretna35 spominjala da Kal ima baš kombinaciju folne i B12.

----------


## lilium

babel,
acl igg i igm se moze napraviti u breyeru, za LAC ne znam - no za prvo mjerenje mislim da bi bilo najbolje odraditi na rebru - ipak je on referalni lab 
sto se tice phd-a - pitam jer nekada zna pokazati neke trombo-nedostatke ili ukazati na upalne promjene.. (onda pise nakupine fibrina, tromboza... upalne promjene...) -  istina je da jedino kariogram ploda daje konkretni podatak o genetici, no na zalost kod nas ga je poprilicno tesko dobiti
KAL ima kombinaciju folne i b12, a imas i DM varijantu s folnom, b12 i b6 (preporuke su uzimati kombinaciju i s b6 - povezani metabolizmi)

----------


## Bebel

*lilium*  :Love:  
hvala na svim dosadašnjim i budućim savjetima.

----------


## katarina

imam par pitanja pa vas molim za odgovore 

pročitala sam svih 14 stranica no kako sam na početku malo toga mi je jasno.

prvo, koji je zapravo točan broj za naručivanje-2367 230 ili 2367 248 ili fax 492 0217? 
da li jedan broj funkcionira kod naručivanja za sve pretrage npr. za imunološke pretrage i kariogram partnera?
koliko dugo se čeka na naručivanje i koji rezultati se najduže čekaju?
može li uputnicu ispisati doktor opće prakse?

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## ZO

ja ću ti pokušati odgovoriti, ali davno je prošlo kad sam ja to radila,pa...
1. mislim da je 2367 248 ( koliko mi ostalo u sjećanju )
2. kariogram se radio u drugom labu, a mislim da su mi za sve ostalo krv vadili u onom specijalističkom labu, za kariogram je to bilo na nekom zadnjem katu gdje smo vadili krv i razgovarali sa profesorom
3. dok sam ja bila tamo nije bilo naručivanja za vađenje, ali rezultati se dosta dugo čekaju ( za kariogram 1-1,5 mjesec ) - mislim da se sad i na vađenje poprilično čeka
4. meni je dr opće prakse pisala na temelju povijesti bolesti od ginića

----------


## ZO

ne, krivo sam ti rekla, pisao mi uputnice ginić....ali na temelju povijesti bolesti MPO doktora...

----------


## vikki

Da, ginić piše uputnice (meni na temelju preporuke dr. Duića). Za kariograme sam se u 3. mj. naručila na Rebru na broj 2367-230 (sestra dr. Begovića), a za ostale pretrage sam faksirala uputnicu (nije moglo telefonom, ne znam kako je sad) na broj koji nemam sad kod sebe, ali nije bio ovaj koji gore navodiš, katarina.

----------


## ZO

sorry ak sam uputila na krivi broj, može se naručivati i mailom, samo moraš skenirat uputnicu ( ili slikat - tako sam ja ) i poslati...
http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/centralno_n...nje_pacijenata
http://www.kbc-zagreb.hr/centralno_n...ostiku/kontakt
evo ti neki linkovi, ali najbolje nazovi informacije i dobro provjeri poslije da li su ti dali termine za sve što trebaš...slobodno ih davi jer kad dođeš tamo kasno je ako nešto ne štima...

----------


## miška

Cure moje,pomagajte.Danas sam dobila nalaze ali se ne kužim u njih pa   ako je koja voljna da mi ih rastumači,bila bih joj jako zahvalna.Evo koji su to:

pretraga: genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1
nalaz     : u uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu za PAI-1
                 HOMOZIGOT


aCI-IgG : 21 GPL U/ml               refer. interval: <10 negativno
                                                     10-20 slabo pozitivno
                                                     20-40 umjereno pozitivno
                                                     >40 jako pozitivno

aCI-IgM :  8 MPL U/ml                     < 10 negativno
                                                     10-20 slabo pozitivno
                                                     20-30 umjereno pozitivno
                                                     >30 jako pozitivno

MTHFR   rezultat : gen MTHFR C677T: genotip CC
            tumačenje : analizom DNA nije utvrđena točkasta mutacija
                              C677T gena za MTHFR

----------


## vikki

U trombofiliju se ne razumijem (javit će se već mačkulina ili lilium   :Heart:  ), a za ACA vidim da ti je povišen samo IgG, a IgM nije, što je bolje nego da je obrnuto (ni sama više nisam sigurna, meni su povišena oba, no mislim da IgG povišen sam po sebi ništa ne znači).

----------


## miška

Vikki hvala ti   :Kiss:  
*mačkulina,lilium pomagajte*

----------


## mačkulina

> Cure moje,pomagajte.Danas sam dobila nalaze ali se ne kužim u njih pa   ako je koja voljna da mi ih rastumači,bila bih joj jako zahvalna.Evo koji su to:
> 
> pretraga: genotipizacija polimorfizma 5G/4G u genu za PAI-1
> nalaz     : u uzorku je dokazan genotip 4G/4G u genu za PAI-1
>                  HOMOZIGOT
> 
> 
> aCI-IgG : 21 GPL U/ml               refer. interval: <10 negativno
>                                                      10-20 slabo pozitivno
> ...


imaš PAI mutaciju istu kao i ja - homozigot si, a nemaš MTHFR poremećaj.
Malo ti je povišen acl igg ovog trena- što ne mora ništa značiti.. (meni je bio 20 čini mi se) pa mi ga u trudnoći opet vadili i vadili mi beta gpi pretragu i sve bilo dobro  :Smile: .
 On može i ne mora ukazivati na antifosfolipidni sindrom ali to će ti lilium sve detaljno objasniti  :Smile: 

bejbe.... ne gine ti heparin i dabogda se što prije trudna bola njime u nogu.. eto copram te  :Smile:

----------


## miška

Mačkulina divna si, makar i dalje niš ne kužim, da li bi to bio moj glavni krivac za neuspješne transfere ? I da, zacopraj me jaaaako   :Grin:

----------


## mačkulina

> Mačkulina divna si, makar i dalje niš ne kužim, da li bi to bio moj glavni krivac za neuspješne transfere ? I da, zacopraj me jaaaako


nisam doktor i ne znam stručno  :/ ali ovako laički mislim da ne nije to tvoj uzrok neuspjelim transferima...
Trombofilije uglavnom kako meni objasniše javljaju se u kasnijim tjednima trudnoće kada bebica ima potreba za više krvi.

Ranije u trudnoći se heparin daje samo i isključivo iz dva razloga:

1. da se bolje jajašce ugnijezdi u zid maternice (jer o prokrvljenosti zida maternice ovisi cijela kasnija trudnoća=
2. jer su kod trombofiličarka uglavnom d dimeri visoki ili povišeni

----------


## lilium

miska,
dok ne dobijes misljenje doktora - jako je tesko tvrditi da su ovakvi nalazi sigurno, 100%, krivac za probleme s implantacijom - previse je tu faktora koji uticu - no dobro je na te nalaze obratiti paznju i po potrebi u slijedece postupke ici s malim dozama aspirina  i/ili heparinom jer:

PAI-1 4G/4G - takav nalaz ukazuje na moguce probleme s koagulacijom (zgrusavanjem krvi) i to fibrinolizom, jer je kod 4G homozigota moguc povisen PAI-1 a taj poviseni PAI-1 onda ometa fibrinolizu (fibrinoliza je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji su produkt zgrusavanja) pa to moze imati za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina i mogucu trombozu , sto po nekim istrazivanjima moze kod ovih nasih tema zasmetati mozda i kod same implantacije a i u trudnoci, no PAI-1 4g/4g polimorfizam ima cca. 27% populacije (nije tolika rijetkost) ali kod nekih zna jace smetati - sada kada znas da si nositelj ove mutacije bilo bi jako dobro napraviti pretrage: odrediti razinu PAI-1(da se vidi kakva ti je van trudnoce) i napraviti i ACE polimorfizam (da ne duljim odredjena ACE mutacija moze pojacati uticaj PAI-1 4G/4G mutacije i to je dobro znati) - heparin tu pomaze cirkulaciji i preko uticaja na koag. parametre pomaze da ne dodje do nakupljanja fibrina

aCI-IgG : 21 - umjereno pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela - najbolje bi bilo ponoviti pretragu za 6-8 tjedana jer to sto su ti ta antitijela sada malo povisena moze biti i neka prolazna pojava- inace ta povisena  antitijela mogu ukazivati na antifosfolipidni sindrom - to je stanje kada dolazi do pojacene "ljepljivosti" krvi sto moze dovesti do pojacanog stvaranja ugrusaka (pojacane koagulacije), takvi problemi s acl-om se vrlo cesto javljaju tek kasnije u trudnoci - puno izvora ne spomine probleme kod implantacije, no raznorazni imunoloski problemi znaju smetati od same implantacije (ALC antitijela mogu biti povisena kod razlicitih zdravstvenih problema, a ima i zena kojima su ona sasvim Ok van trudnoce i ta antitijela im skoce samo u trudnoci) - aspirin i heparin tu djeluju i na imunoloske parmetre a i uticu na koagulaciju, laicki receno popravljaju cirkulaciju i i "razrjedjuju" krv (uticu na razlicite koagulacijske parametre)

Drage cure svima veliki    :Kiss:   :Love:  

PS: ove dane rjedje odgovaram jer kad planinarim onda apistiram od racunala (stiglo i moje vrijeme za godisnji)

----------


## miška

lilium draga,hvala ti na odgovoru i uživaj ti nama na godišnjem   :Wink:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje evo ja dobila dio nalaza, drugi dio ću dobiti početkom rujna jer nemaju reagensa.

Po referentnim intervalima mao mi je povišen IMUNOGLOBULIN G =18,04 (ref.vri. 7.00-16.00) te elektroforeza(mašta to značilo)mi je u ref. vrijednostima, osim Frakcije Gamma koji je 20,70 (a ref.vri. 9,2-18.2) i ANA mi piše samo neg(-) pa ne znam jel to dobro ili ne.

Da li netko zna što je s ovim što mi odskače? Jer čekam druge nalaze a htjela bi znati što je ovo što mi ne štima.

LILIUM pomagaj  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## vikki

*Magi*, ANA je u redu što je negativan. Pozitivan IgG sam po sebi ne znači ništa (no dobro bi ga bilo ponoviti za koji mjesec da se vidi je li to prolazna vrijednost). 
A elektroforeza je općenit pojam, navedi još neku vrijednost (elektroforeza proteina u serumu - albumin i ostalo ili imunoelektroforeza - imunoglobulini A, G, M i ostali... ili nešto treće).

----------


## Strike

*Viki*,je li ANA skraćenica za antitijela štitnjače? I ja to moram izvaditi i još k tome i LAC i ACA.

----------


## vikki

Ne, ANA je antinuklearni faktor, marker za autoimune bolesti poput sistemskog lupusa. Skraćenica za antitijela štitnjače je ATA. 
ANA, LAC (lupus antikoagulans) i ACA (antikardiolipinska antitijela) ako su pozitivni, upućuju na autoimune probleme (i moguće odbacivanje ploda do 12. tjedna bez obzira na to je li plod zdrav ili ne). Terapija je jednostavna i u lakšim slučajevima većinom učinkovita: decortin ili dexamethason (kortikosteroid koji služi za imunosupresiju, tj. potiskivanje prejakog imunološkog odgovora tijela), heparin (razrjeđivanje preguste krvi gdje zbog koje može doći do problema u prokrvljenosti i vezi majka-dijete) i andol ili aspirin. Ovisno o nalazima, doktori preporučuju jedan od tih lijekova ili kombinaciju.

----------


## vikki

*Strike*, kako se hashimoto smatra autoimunom bolešću štitnjače, mislim da bi dex kod tebe imao smisla, no ne hvataj me za riječ, doktori će sigurno bolje znati.

----------


## vikki

Tek sad vidim da imaš i jedan missed ab., dakle razgovaraj s Radončićem ili Duićem, mislim da bi ti oni vjerojatno preporučili neku preventivnu terapiju u postupku.

----------


## Strike

> Ne, ANA je antinuklearni faktor, marker za autoimune bolesti poput sistemskog lupusa. Skraćenica za antitijela štitnjače je ATA. 
> ANA, LAC (lupus antikoagulans) i ACA (antikardiolipinska antitijela) ako su pozitivni, upućuju na autoimune probleme (i moguće odbacivanje ploda do 12. tjedna bez obzira na to je li plod zdrav ili ne). Terapija je jednostavna i u lakšim slučajevima većinom učinkovita: decortin ili dexamethason (kortikosteroid koji služi za imunosupresiju, tj. potiskivanje prejakog imunološkog odgovora tijela), heparin (razrjeđivanje preguste krvi gdje zbog koje može doći do problema u prokrvljenosti i vezi majka-dijete) i andol ili aspirin. Ovisno o nalazima, doktori preporučuju jedan od tih lijekova ili kombinaciju.


Hvala Vikki,danas sam fax.uputnicu u KBC Rebro i sad čekam termin,a za kariotip su mi rekli neka ih nazovem 1.9. i da će mi tada dati termin. A jel možda znaš kolko dugo se čekaju ti nalazi (ANA ,LAC i ACA)?

----------


## Strike

> *Strike*, kako se hashimoto smatra autoimunom bolešću štitnjače, mislim da bi dex kod tebe imao smisla, no ne hvataj me za riječ, doktori će sigurno bolje znati.


A jel se ta terapija uzima početkom postupka ili par mjeseci prije postupka? Pošto imam termin u 11.mj u Mb i dok mi budu gotovi ti nalazi. Nadam se da mi neće biti prekasno

----------


## vikki

Termin za vađenje krvi ćeš dobiti odmah (obično napišu da dođeš bilo koji dan od 7 do 9, naravno, sa sobom poneseš to što su ti napisali), a nalazi budu za 3-4 tjedna (ma budu oni i ranije, ja sam naletjela 15 dana prije po jedan nalaz, a bili su gotovi svi, pa i oni koji nisu trebali biti još dva tjedna, kako kada valjda). Kariogram se čeka (nakon što ti izvade krv) najmanje mjesec dana (meni nije stizao mjesec i pol dana pa sam nazvala i rkeli su mi telefonom da je nalaz uredan, ali doktor još nije napisao svoje mišljenje, dakle očekivano - šteka administrativni dio). Bit će ti to gotovo do Maribora.

----------


## vikki

Ovisi, no najčešće dex od 1. dc, punkcije ili transfera, heparin tek od pozitivne bete, andol možeš stalno, ali ponavljam, samo uz preporuku liječnika. Ako imaš priliku, bilo bi dobro da odeš Radončiću ili mu se barem obratiš mailom prije postupka i zatražiš mišljenje (nakon što nalazi budu gotovi). Ja samo pretpostavljam (iz vlastitog isksutva missed ab.-a i pozitivnih imunoloških markera, te iskustva drugih cura s pobačajima i neuspjelim IVF-ovima.

----------


## lilium

magi7,
vikki je odgovorila za ANA i imunoglobuline, a ja cu probati malo nadopuniti:

Imunoglobulin malo povisen - moguca je neka prolazna infekcija, upala,  a moguce je da je to i zbog endometrioze. 
Eektroforeza - gama frakcija - vjerojatno se radi o elektroforezi serumskih proteina (ta pretraga bi trebala dati alfa1, alfa2, beta, gama frakcije).  u gama frakciji su imunoglobulini - pa ako su ti oni malo poviseni mi se cini posve logicno da se to i ovdje vidi. Ovako amaterski mislim da to tvoje povecanje nije veliko - u Rebru npr. imaju referenetne vrijednosti za odrasle  11,0-21,0% Kazu da uzroci za povisenu gama frakciju mogu biti razliciti: npr. od razlicitih upanih stanja do autoimunih bolesti - na sistemske autoimune bolesti mogu ukazati i ANA- antinuklearna tijela - a ona su ti dobra. 

Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## lilium

> ta pretraga bi trebala dati alfa1, alfa2, beta, gama frakcije


tu sam zaboravila na prvo mjesto staviti i albumine kojih je najvise   :Embarassed:

----------


## ina33

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Strike*, kako se hashimoto smatra autoimunom bolešću štitnjače, mislim da bi dex kod tebe imao smisla, no ne hvataj me za riječ, doktori će sigurno bolje znati.
> 
> 
> A jel se ta terapija uzima početkom postupka ili par mjeseci prije postupka? Pošto imam termin u 11.mj u Mb i dok mi budu gotovi ti nalazi. Nadam se da mi neće biti prekasno


Strike, u Mariboru su, barem je to situacija od 2007.-me kad sam ja bila, a nije se, koliko znam, promijenilo, relativno zatvoreni na te "imunološke priče", tj. ne prepisuju dex, heparin i sl. Najbolja osoba za razgovor na tu temu u Hrv. ti je dr. Radončić iz Vilija, možeš kod njega na savjetovanje neovisno o postupku u Mariboru. Mislim, Hashimota ti sigurno u MB-u neće izignorirati, ali pretpostavljam da će ti zato dati euthyrox, ako već na njemu nisi, i to je kraj priče s njihove strane. Nije ti koji put loše skombinirati know how s više klinika. Sretno!

----------


## Strike

Strike, u Mariboru su, barem je to situacija od 2007.-me kad sam ja bila, a nije se, koliko znam, promijenilo, relativno zatvoreni na te "imunološke priče", tj. ne prepisuju dex, heparin i sl. Najbolja osoba za razgovor na tu temu u Hrv. ti je dr. Radončić iz Vilija, možeš kod njega na savjetovanje neovisno o postupku u Mariboru. Mislim, Hashimota ti sigurno u MB-u neće izignorirati, ali pretpostavljam da će ti zato dati euthyrox, ako već na njemu nisi, i to je kraj priče s njihove strane. Nije ti koji put loše skombinirati know how s više klinika. Sretno![/quote]


Euthyrox već uzimam pola godine,i za sada mi je tsh odličan(1,2),kontroliram ga svaki mjesec. Antitijela će provjerit krajem 9.mj.,i ako mi budu gotovi ovi nalazi (ANA,ACA,LAC) otići ću dr.R.
Jedino mi malo bed,paralelno odlazit kod dva dr.a vidim da ću morat,pošto u Mb ne trzaju na takve stvari. A jel to onda treba reći dr.V. ako se npr.dr.R.odluči za neki lijek(dex.,heparin...)?

----------


## vikki

Mislim da mu ne trebaš govoriti (barem tako rade npr. neke cure koje ovdje idu na IVF kod Šimunića koji također ne brije na imunologiju, a terapiju im propiše dr. R.).

----------


## ina33

> A jel to onda treba reći dr.V. ako se npr.dr.R.odluči za neki lijek(dex.,heparin...)?


Ovisi o tebi, kako ti je lakše. U pravilu će prema tome imati indiferentan stav - tj. bit će im svejedno i neće htjeti pretjerano slušati o tim terapijama, vjerojatno neće reći ne smijete to uzimati, reći će ti OK ako Vam je tako savjetovano, mi to posebno ne preporučamo. Nešto u tom stilu. Ja sam uspješno iskombinirala razne pristupe i moje laičko mišljenje ti je da je to OK u ovakvo sivoj stvari kao IVF di je implantacija embrija još skroz sivilo i dozvoljena su ta neka lutanja i traženja u terapijama. Da je IVF stvar koja uspijeva 80% onda bi svi držali jednoga, na postotak implantacije od 30-40% su po meni dozvoljena razliženja u mišljenjima i traženja.

----------


## ina33

Evo kako je kod mene bilo - pitala sam dr. V-a što misli za dex i te imuno probleme, rekao mi je da on nije za to, da se oko imuno problema mišljenja razilaze, ali da su to niske doze (za dex) - tj. stekla sam dojam da ne misli niti da šteti niti da pomaže (to sam ga pitala prije protokola), onda sam ga u uspješnom FET-u pila, bez da sam ga posebno prijavljivala. Iskreno, da me sad pitaš je li u tome bila kvaka - nisam uvjerena. Ali, da idem ponovo ponovila bi ono što je bilo uspješno - to je skroz neznanstveni pristup, naravno, ja ti govorim kako bih ja.

----------


## Strike

Hvala vam cure,svakako ću otići dr.R i poslušat njegovo mišljenje,pa šta bude bude. A vidim da već trebam i neku promjenu u postupcima.

Fax.sam uputnicu (ANA,ACA i LAC) na ovaj broj: 01 492 0217- jel to uopće dobar broj? Nisu mi ništa poslali

----------


## vikki

Ja sam prije pola godine slala na neki drugi broj (počinje s 2367, ali ne znam zadnja tri, na poslu mi je pa u ponedjeljak mogu provjeriti). No, može biti da su promijenili broj faksa na koji primaju uputnice. Nazovi i pitaj.

----------


## Strike

> Ja sam prije pola godine slala na neki drugi broj (počinje s 2367, ali ne znam zadnja tri, na poslu mi je pa u ponedjeljak mogu provjeriti). No, može biti da su promijenili broj faksa na koji primaju uputnice. Nazovi i pitaj.


Ako se sjetiš u pon.,molim te pošalji mi   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Budem (a možeš me i podsjetiti   :Wink:  ).

----------


## pčelica2009

Strike-na dobar si broj faksirala.I ja sam dobila taj od sestre sa Rebra da faksiram uputnicu.

----------


## Strike

> Strike-na dobar si broj faksirala.I ja sam dobila taj od sestre sa Rebra da faksiram uputnicu.


Koliko si dugo čekala da ti pošalju termin?

----------


## pčelica2009

Nisam još ni faksirala uputnicu-tek ću je u ponedjeljak dobiti jer je moj gin. bio na godišnjem.

----------


## magi7

LILIUM  i odtslim curama hvala na pojašnjenju  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Čekam jošanti CCP,ENA profil,anti-ds-DNA, ANCA, fosfolipidna antitijela i RF koje ću dobiti (nadam se) početkom rujna pa javljam novosti.

Pozdrav svima   :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> LILIUM  i odtslim curama hvala na pojašnjenju   
> 
> Čekam jošanti CCP,ENA profil,anti-ds-DNA, ANCA, fosfolipidna antitijela i RF koje ću dobiti (nadam se) početkom rujna pa javljam novosti.
> 
> Pozdrav svima


O! Pa ti imaš i bonus pretrage (RF, ANCA...)   :Wink:  
Sretno, *magi*!

----------


## magi7

Pa hvala.

Za sad je bilo sve OK. Čekam ono što sam prije navela. Danas mi muž digao nalaze HLA tipizacije i rekao da je teta u laboratorije rekla da se obavezno javim sbvom liječniku. Sad me totalno strah šta tu ne valja :?  :? 

Još ih nisam vidjela ali po tome da se moram javit doktoru imam feeling da ni dobro  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

> Pa hvala.
> 
> Za sad je bilo sve OK. Čekam ono što sam prije navela. Danas mi muž digao nalaze HLA tipizacije i rekao da je teta u laboratorije rekla da se obavezno javim sbvom liječniku. Sad me totalno strah šta tu ne valja :?  :? 
> 
> Još ih nisam vidjela ali po tome da se moram javit doktoru imam feeling da ni dobro


ne brini za HLA, to je peace of cake....
sve što je unutra napisano je vjerojatno beznačajno po svim trenutnim objašnjenjima svih doktora u RH koji se bave ovom problematikom...a i ja sam sklona tom pristupu...no kad budeš imala nalaze onda ćemo detaljnije...

----------


## lilium

magi7,
s HLA tipizacijama se nisam bavila , no dok se ne jave cure koje su to radile samo cu reci da su jedno vrijeme te tipizacije bile dosta popularne pa se u genetskim slicnostima muza i zene trazio imunoloski uzrok neimplantacija ili pobacaja, no nekako te pretrage i nalazi danas gube na popularnosti i sve manje se o njima govori kao o mogucim uzrocima problema

----------


## lilium

a vidim, dok sam ja tu stigla nesto otipkati vec se i zo javila   :Love:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

> a vidim, dok sam ja tu stigla nesto otipkati vec se i zo javila


inače si ti brzi gonzales   :Grin:

----------


## vikki

I meni su na HLA i neka sitna preklapanja u našim nalazima (koja kao nisu dobra) doktori odmahnuli rukom (a neki nisu htjeli ni pogledati, pa eto, i ja mislim da je nevažno).

----------


## Strike

Cure,je li moguće da se na termin za pretrage ANA,ACA i LAC čeka toliko dugo? Fax.sam uputnicu negdje 30.7., a još mi nisu ništa poslali :?

----------


## magi7

Zo i Lilium hvala puno na brzom odgovoru.

Evo mog nalaza:A24(9),32;B13,35;DR10,11(5)

Serologija(CDC):HLA-A24(9),32;B13,35 (antigeni)

DNA TIPIZACIJA(PCR-SSP)(Geni-aleli):HLA-DRB1*10,*11

Molim komentar ako netko zna šta ovo sve znači.

LP i držim svima fige

----------


## vikki

> Cure,je li moguće da se na termin za pretrage ANA,ACA i LAC čeka toliko dugo? Fax.sam uputnicu negdje 30.7., a još mi nisu ništa poslali :?


Mislim da nije moguće, inače za dva-tri dana odgovore, a da faksiraš opet? Godišnji su i to, hrvatska administracija je inače aljkava...

----------


## Strike

Mislim da nije moguće, inače za dva-tri dana odgovore, a da faksiraš opet? Godišnji su i to, hrvatska administracija je inače aljkava...[/quote]


Prvi put sam poslala 30.7.(ANA,ACA,LAC i KARIOGRAM) i odmah slijedeći dan su javili da za kariogram da moram nazvati 1.9. a za ovo ostalo da oni neznaju.
Drugi put im fax.13.8. i još nisam ništa dobila natrag,pa sad neznam šta napraviti,zvala na Rebro i ženska rekla da to ne moraju odmah poslati al da ću dobiti  :?

----------


## vikki

Ne znam, zaista, ja sam odgovor dobila za dva dana, a tako, čini mi se, i elena i Deja (s tim da sam onda faksirala na neki drugi, tada aktualan broj). Valjda su promijenili praksu, ne bih se čudila, gore svakih pola godine nešto mijenjaju.

----------


## Strike

> Ne znam, zaista, ja sam odgovor dobila za dva dana, a tako, čini mi se, i elena i Deja (s tim da sam onda faksirala na neki drugi, tada aktualan broj). Valjda su promijenili praksu, ne bih se čudila, gore svakih pola godine nešto mijenjaju.


Mislim,ovo mi je malo pre pre dugo za čekati termin,pa onda još tolko na nalaze. A možda je ovo sad, pošto je 8.mj.,pa godišnji,al svejedno bi neko morao biti tamo.

----------


## ZO

> Zo i Lilium hvala puno na brzom odgovoru.
> 
> Evo mog nalaza:A24(9),32;B13,35;DR10,11(5)
> 
> Serologija(CDC):HLA-A24(9),32;B13,35 (antigeni)
> 
> DNA TIPIZACIJA(PCR-SSP)(Geni-aleli):HLA-DRB1*10,*11
> 
> Molim komentar ako netko zna šta ovo sve znači.
> ...


mi smo obično pisale naše rezultate u jednu kolonu, muževe u drugu po alelima: znači napišeš koji alel, pa rezultat tvoj i onda od tvog muža...na kraju ti piše i neki komentar...moram priznati da nisam shvatila ovo što si napisala...gdje si radila pretragu?

----------


## magi7

Mene su samo poslali na HLA tipizaciju, za muža nisu ništa rekli.Sad sam totalno :?  :?

----------


## vikki

> Mene su samo poslali na HLA tipizaciju, za muža nisu ništa rekli.Sad sam totalno :?  :?


Smisao je kod HLA usporedba nalaza, tvoj sam po sebi ništa ne kazuje. Hm, ginekologu po uputnicu za TM, no ako ti je lakše, vjeruje, gotovo nitko više ne uzima HLA tipizaciju kao neki faktor kod zatrudnjivanja.

----------


## lilium

Sad sam malo otisla istraziti, pa s  HLA tipizacijama se moze raditi vise stvari:

a) napravi se HLA tipizacija oba partnera i onda se gleda koliko su slicni-razliciti, to je nesto s cim smo se uglavnom ovdje susretale - zato smo sve i zacudjene sto magi7 ima samo svoju tipizaciju - kada smo se osvrtale na HLA tipizaciju uvijek smo pricale o toj usporedbi slicnosti-razlicitosti u tipizaciji oba partnera jer se oko toga filozofira, koliko se sjecam, ako su preslicne da mozda moze biti problema s implantacijom i trudnocom...

b) napraviti HLA tipizaciju samo za jednu osobu - koliko sam sad citala iz toga se moze odrediti sklonost nekim autoimunim bolestima, sto zapravo nije lose znati

Na brzinu - kazu da su HLA (human leukocyte antigens) proteini, ima ih vise klasa no pojednostavljeno receno nalaze se u membranama skoro svih stanica tijela (svih stanica koje imaju stanicnu jezgru), posebno su pojacano koncentrirani na povrsini bijelih krvnih zrnaca (leukocita), a glavna funkcija HLA antigena je prepoznavanje i razlikovanje vlastitih i tuđih supstanci u tijelu. Postoji mnogo  različitih HLA proteina, a svaka osoba posjeduje samo mali set koji je naslijedila od roditelja. Rezultati HLA testa mogu sluziti da se pronadju kompatibilni donori (kod presadjivanja organa, kostane srzi.... tako da se smanji vjerojatnost odbacivanja) ili da se provjere nasljedne sklonosti k nekim autoimunim bolestima (ako je neki antigen pronadjen to samo govori da je prisutna sklonost bolesti a ne da ce se bolest pojaviti)


Izvori:

http://books.google.com/books?id=vKM...20risk&f=false , str. 171 - na 172 str. imate i malu tablicu s popisom alela, autoimunih bolesti i vjerojatnosti njihovog pojavljivanja (knjiga je 11 god stara, mozda se nesto i promijenilo u medjuvremenu) 

http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25151,  http://www.bookrags.com/research/maj...omplex-mh-wmi/ - tu isto imate i koje kombinacije ukazuju na mogunost pojave kojih autoimunih bolesti ( procitala sam na jednom drugom mjestu da su npr. HLA-DR4,DR7, DRw53, DQB1*0302  rizični faktori za  produkciju antifosfolipidnih antitijela)

magi7, ovako na brzinu ove tvoje HLA tipove ne uspijevam pronaci da se spominju u dostupnim tablicama s nabrojanim pojacanim sklonostima k raznim autoimunim bolestima

----------


## vikki

*lilium*  :Naklon:

----------


## ina33

> magi7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene su samo poslali na HLA tipizaciju, za muža nisu ništa rekli.Sad sam totalno :?  :?
> 
> 
> Smisao je kod HLA usporedba nalaza, tvoj sam po sebi ništa ne kazuje. Hm, ginekologu po uputnicu za TM, no ako ti je lakše, vjeruje, gotovo nitko više ne uzima HLA tipizaciju kao neki faktor kod zatrudnjivanja.


Ovo sam i ja čula.

----------


## mare41

Pitanje za one koji su radili NK st. i CD19; da li znate koja je tražena metoda za te analize (NK aktivnost-Im. lab. Rebro ili samo relativne vrijednosti u %),
hvala unaprijed

----------


## vikki

Mislim, samo relativne vrijednosti, tj. na mom su nalazu vrijednosti u postocima.

----------


## mare41

To ja radim  :Smile:  , vadim krv odmah u ponedjeljak, thanks vikki

----------


## vikki

A, tu si, znači   :Wink:  Sretno!

----------


## mare41

Pošto su to poprilično nespecifični nalazi, mislim da ih treba raditi zajedno s T limfocitima (CD4 i CD8) koji opet ne moraju ništa govoriti, da li je iko spominjao u kojoj fazi se to radi? Ne mislim na hormonske faze nego na moguće implantacijske ili post implantacijske faze? Dalo bi se o tome čitati i razmišljati.

----------


## vikki

Nitko mi nije spominjao da je nalaz ovisan o ovoj ili onoj fazi, jedino je dr. Duić spomenuo da vrijednosti iz periferne krvi (što mi zapravo radimo) nemaju veze s vrijednostima NK iz sluznice maternice (a to nitko ne radi) - možda bi u ovom drugom slučaju imalo veze radi li se pretraga u fazi implantacije.

----------


## mare41

NK vjerojatno uđu u cirkulaciju (ako je u tome problem), ali pitanje je koliko se zadrže i kad ih lovimo, a zapravo se ne treba raditi samo CD56 nego ili CD16+CD56+ ili odvojeno 16 i 56, u svakom slučaju vrlo nespecifični nalazi.

----------


## lilium

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  magi7 prvotno napisa
> ...


da, i ja to vec 2 god. ovdje pisem, no tek jucer sam shvatila da upoce nismo gledale "big picture" - jer, slicno kao sto raznorazne genetske pretrage govore o nasljednim sklonostima za probleme s krvozilinim sustavom (Factor V Leiden, Factor II protrombin, PAI-1 polimorfizmi, MTHFR... ) tako izgleda i rezultati HLA tipizacije za jednu osobu govore o njenim eventualnim nasljednim sklonostima k razlicitm patoloskim reakcijama imunog sustava - pa tako i sklonostima k autoimunim bolestima, (od koje su neke, poput sistematskog lupusa, antifosfolipidnog sindroma... vezane i iz uz ove nase reproduktivne probleme), npr. kazu da je HLA B27 marker jace koreliran s nekim reumatskim oboljenjima, no bolest se ne pojavljuje kod svih kod kojih je ta marker pronadjen - prema jednom izvoru samo kod 25% nositelja tog B27 se bolest ispolji, a kad se gleda s druge strane npr. 80-95% oboljelih od jedne specificne spondiloze ima taj B27 - znaci taj marker moze pomoci kod potvrde tocne diagnoze, uz sve druge simptome i obavljene pretrage
koliko vidim i dalje se ta veza HLA markera i autoimunih bolesti dosta istrazuje, objavljuju radovi, rade doktorske disertacije....

Cure   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## magi7

LILIUM  :Naklon:  hvala.

Dakle sa mnom je valjda sve u redu ali stvarno mi nije jasno zašto mi nisu rekli da i muž to isto napravi
 :? 
No dobro. Još čekam neke nalaze i za sad mi je samo IvG povišen. Bila sam na konzultacijama u Ljubljani i dr. Reš me uopće nije ni piato za te nalaze iako sam mu rekla da imam neke a da neke još čekam. S obzirom da imam endometriozu on mi je rekao da je meni primarni nedostatak-recimo to tako što mi jajvodi nisu prohodni tako da ne može doći prirodno ni do začeća, a to što sam bila tri puta na IVF-u i klomifenima bez uspjeha- kaže da mi je to bila kriva terpija i da s menopurom i decaptilom(valjda sam dobro napisala) su nam veće šanse tako da možda već slijedeći ciklus idem u Ljubljanu po moju bebicu.  :Wink:  

Hvala Va curke, divne ste  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Endometrioza ne znači nužno da jajvoodi nisu prohodni, ja sam s endometriozom i nešto lošijim spermiogramom z<trudnila tri puta prirodno. No, endometrioza se smatra, između ostalog, autoimunom bolešću, i antitijela (ACA) mogu biti povišena i kod nje (jer je ona svojevrsno upalno stanje, mada ne mora biti vidljivih endometrioma, i operacijsko uklanjanje ne znači i izlječenje) - stoga ona može uzrokovati izostanak implantacije ili otežano začeće (to još nije dovoljno proučeno, nagađa se, i navodno je blaga endometrioza veći problem od težega oblika), a povezuje se i s pobačajima.
*Magi*, sretno u Sloveniji, s velikim zadovoljstvom bih pokušala i tamo da imalo reagiram na stimulaciju, ovako se mogu uzdati jedino u prirodu.

----------


## magi7

Hvala Vikki na objašnjenju. 
ja sam imala laparoskopiju i jedan jajovod mi je totalno začepljen, drugog su mi otčepili ali s obirom na te lezije rekli da će se vrlo brzo začepiti. kako je prošlo od laparo već 9 i pol mjeseci-vrlo je vjerojatno da je i taj začepljen opet. ACA ( ako su to mikroantitijela štitnjače) su mi bila 238, a nakon ponovnog vađenja oko 40, tako da su skoro sad OK.
Da i mene brine što ne dolazi do implantacije, ali do sada sam bila na klomifenima a možda bude više sreće s injekcijama.

----------


## vikki

ACA su antikardiolipinska antitijela, inače povišena kod raznih upala, antifosfolipidnog sindroma i autoimunih bolesti. Antitijela na štitnjaču su ATA. 
Btw, vjerujem isključivo u upornost, tj. bez obozira na razne pretrage i "dijagnoze", mislim da je stvar sreće da ti se ejdnom primi i da to bude to! Dakle, samo strpljivo.

----------


## Strike

Upravo sam naletjela na neku stranicu,gdje je preparat  BETA 1,3 D GLUCAN-najsnažnija prirodna imunoterapija. Da li je koja to koristila kao pripremu za ivf?Ili koja ima imunološke probleme? Pošto ja imam Hashimoto,a sad ću u postupak,pa bi možda i to probala,a i možda se antitijela daju malo smanjiti.

Šta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## vikki

:/  Dosta skup, a ne vjerujem u čudotvorne napitke. Ja sam jedino prije i poslije operacije endometrioma koristila nativni propolis + omega 3 (jer su se navodno pokazali dobrima za zatrudnjivanje kod endometrioze).

----------


## Strike

> :/  Dosta skup, a ne vjerujem u čudotvorne napitke. Ja sam jedino prije i poslije operacije endometrioma koristila nativni propolis + omega 3 (jer su se navodno pokazali dobrima za zatrudnjivanje kod endometrioze).


Da,jako skupi (400kn za 30 kapsula). I ja pijem omegu3 već 4 mj.,vele da radi čuda,pa ćemo vidjeti. Za mjesec dana idem ponovo na vađenje krvi antitijela štitnjače,pa da vidimo dal je šta palo.

----------


## lilium

Strike,
bila bih jako oprezna s beta glucanom za tvoj slucaj: treba tocno znati kako koji preparat djeluje na imuni sustav prije nego sto ga se uvede i kako djeluje u kombinaciji s lijekovima koji se vec uzimaju - ja sam za obaveznu konzultaciju s nekim stucnim kome vjerujes prije nego sto pocnes uzimati preparat
s jedne strane - kazes da imas hashimoto - za hashimoto je karaktersiticno da tvoj imuni sustav napada stitnjacu, sto dovodi do upalnih stanja, usporenja rada stitnjace.... s druge strane beta glucan hvale da mu je primarna funkcija da stimulira rad imunog sustava - sto je pozeljno kod borbe s vanjskim neprijateljima poput bakterija, virusa, gljivica, te kancera - no da li je pozeljno uvesti ga kod imunog sustava koji vec i tako napada sam sebe? ili ce u tvom slucaju nekako djelovati imuno-modulirajuce sto se u konacnici biti dobro? to nije lako za reci!
o beta glucanu sam samo cula i procitala neke dostupne info preko weba - koliko vidim preporucuje se kad se zeli potaknuti imuni sustav da radi punom snagom (kanceri, infekcije) i spominju slijedece: potice proizvodnju slobodnih radikala u bijelim krvnim zrncima i makrofazima - stimulira ih da unistavaju strana tijela poput virusa, baterija, kancera..., aktivira imuni sustav uticuci na T stanice, NK stanice...naletila sam na objasnjenje jednog " holistickog doktora" da Beta glucan potice djelovanjeTH-1 T helper stanica - a kaze da su one kod 70% ljudi s Hashimotom i tako preaktivne - po tome beta glucan bolje ne uzimati da se ne napravi jos veci disbalans (kako to on objasnjava imas na:  http://www.healingpartnership.com/articles/thyroid.html , ne ulijeva mi povjerenje kad se dr slika s mobitelom... no pronasla sam i znanstvene clanke koji potvrdjuju da je Th1/th2 omjer kod Hashimota povisen, te da beta glukan potice Th1... )

ovdje su neki znanstveni clanci o beta glucanu: 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17895634
http://www.newhope.com/nutritionscie...betaglucan.cfm
http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/pic...0&blobtype=pdf
http://intelegen.com/ImmuneSystem/betaglucan.htm
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15941684 - beta glukan potice Th1 supresira Th2 
o Hashimoto Th1 poviseni Th2 snizeni: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19415997
o Th1-th2 djelovanju: http://www.bmj.com/cgi/content/full/321/7258/424

----------


## Strike

Hvala *lilium* 
odustala sam od tog preparata,tako sam si i ja nekako bila pretumačila,al nisam bila sigurna.
Pošto tek o ovim problemima gledam i čitam tek mjesec dana,sve mi je ovo nepoznato,od dr.uspjela dobiti pretrage za napraviti (ANA,LAC,ACA i KARIOTIP).Barem nešto :/ 
Bi li mi ti još nešto preporučila što bi bilo dobro napraviti u ovom mom slučaju?

----------


## lilium

strike,
jako je tesko ovako sugerirati, raniji pobacaji se po statistikama najcesce desavaju zbog slucajnih kromosomskih gresaka i hormonalnih disbalanasa;  vazno je da su stitnjaca i ostali hormoni pod kontrolom - to si vjerujem sve provjerila 
smatram da je mimo svega dobro provjeriti razinu homocisteina i b12 - deficit b12 moze biti  vezan i uz probleme sa stitnjacom (+ anemijama); a metabolizam homocisteina  utice na razne procese u tijelu pa kazu i na stanicnu diobu, lako se popravlja s folnom, b12 i b6 (ponekada to ima smisla provjeriti i za musku stranu - prema nekim ispitivanjima unos folne pomaze i muskima)
od ostalog - ako u tvojoj familiji imas slucajeva vecih problemima s krvozilinm sustavom tipa tromboze, rani srcani-mozdani udari... ili ako ti imas probleme s zilama dobro bi bilo provjeriti kakva je situacija s zgrusavanjem krvi, to je mimo ove teme dobro znati (kompletan popis je ovdje:  http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=215)

 :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

vazno je da su stitnjaca i ostali hormoni pod kontrolom - to si vjerujem sve provjerila 

Ja obavezno vadim TSH,ft3 i ft4 svaki mjesec,i za sada je TSH odličan (1,2)

 dobro provjeriti razinu homocisteina i b12 - deficit b12 moze biti  vezan i uz probleme sa stitnjacom (+ anemijama); a metabolizam homocisteina  utice na razne procese u tijelu pa kazu i na stanicnu diobu, lako se popravlja s folnom, b12 i b6 (ponekada to ima smisla provjeriti i za musku stranu - prema nekim ispitivanjima unos folne pomaze i muskima)

Što se tiče folne kiseline,već dvije godine ju pijem,uglavnom stalno sam na nekakvim vitaminima i mineralima. Al svejedno bi ni to mogla provjeriti.

ako u tvojoj familiji imas slucajeva vecih problemima s krvozilinm sustavom tipa tromboze, rani srcani-mozdani udari... ili ako ti imas probleme s zilama dobro bi bilo provjeriti kakva je situacija s zgrusavanjem krvi

Radila sam testove na trombozu i jedino mi d-dimeri povišeni,iznose 721

----------


## lilium

Strike, 
vidim da si te povisene D-dimere imala nakon stimualcije, ako sam sad to dobro procitala- stimulacija izgleda moze pojacati koagulaciju, no trebalolo bi te d-dimere  ponoviti da se vidi kakvi su sada - ako i dalje budu poviseni preporucujem provjeriti fibrinolizu: fibrinogen; pai-1 trenutnu koncentraciju, te pai-1 polimorfizam, za svaki slucaj

----------


## Strike

> Strike, 
> vidim da si te povisene D-dimere imala nakon stimualcije, ako sam sad to dobro procitala- stimulacija izgleda moze pojacati koagulaciju, no trebalolo bi te d-dimere  ponoviti da se vidi kakvi su sada - ako i dalje budu poviseni preporucujem provjeriti fibrinolizu: fibrinogen; pai-1 trenutnu koncentraciju, te pai-1 polimorfizam, za svaki slucaj


Da,bila su povišena nakon stimulacije,a to mi i rekla dr.transfuziolog da je to vjerojatno  zbog toga. Sad to sve vjerojatno neću stići napraviti do 11.mj.,bit ću sretna ako uspijem napraviti ove koje sam dobila. Barem nešto.
A jel se iz ovih pretraga može šta vidjet i reagirat? (ANA,ACA I LAC)
Dr.R. nešto spominjao kortikosteroide

----------


## lilium

d-dimeri, fibrinogen su pretrage koje su gotove za par sati, mogu se napraviti i po privatnim labovima (za odrediti PAI-1 razinu ne znam) - to bi bilo dobro provjeriti tako da se vidi da li je bila prolazna pojava zbog stimulacije a i kakvo ti je inicijalno stanje van stimulacije i trudnoce... (ti parametri se i prirodno povecavaju i kroz trudnocu, no kod nekih burnije skacu, dok van trudnoce mogu biti posve ok) 
- takodjer, bilo bi dobro popricati o eventualnom uvodjenju aspirina i/ili heparina, cisto preventivno i kod stimulacije - no to bi morao potvrditi MPO specijalista - dr. R da li ima smisla (npr vidim da se heparin daje i kad dodje do burnije reakcije jajnika na stimulaciju, a i imunoloski moze biti koristan u fazi implantacije) 
pai-1 polimorfizam se, kao i svi genetski markeri, pretraga se moze oduziti, no ako ju napravis npr. u 9. mj. nalaz bi trebao biti gotov - kako se tu odredjuje genetski profil a ne trenutna razina za koju razni labovi  mogu imati razne referentne vrijednosti -  to ne moras napraviti na Rebru, radi to i Vinogradska, a mozda su kod njih manje guzve

ove 3 pretrage ANA,ACA I LAC su imunoloske (ACL i LAC doduse uticu na koagulaciju, no u osnovi  ukazuju na imunoloski problem) ,moze se vidjeti da li tu postoji neka nepravilnost i stigne se ici s terapijom aspirin i/ili heparin, a kod nekih problema eventualno i s kortikosteroidima (tu ne treba zaboraviti da je i hashimoto imunoloski problem)

----------


## Strike

Danas konačno bila na Rebru,izvadili mi krv i nalazi će biti za mjesec dana. A za kariotipove nas naručili tek 20.10.09. :shock:

----------


## vikki

Je, za kariotipove se obično čeka tako.

----------


## lilium

strike,
na zalost za kariotip se i ceka temin i onda ceka jos oko 1 mj. dok naprave nalaz, kad se statisticki gleda jako mali broj parova ima s tim problema, a i na taj nalaz se ne moze direktno uticati terapijom, ako  tu nesto i ne stima doktori protumace vjerojatnosti uspjeha (i eventualno predloze PGD)

----------


## Strike

Znam da se ne može utjecat,i nije mi to baš toliko bitno,bitno da mi ovi drugi nalazi budu gotovi i da se još stignem konzultirati sa dr.R prije postupka. I na vrijeme reagirati

----------


## pčelica2009

dobila sam odgovor(faksirani) sa Rebra da pretrage mogu obaviti svaki dan od 7-9.Jel to znači da se ne moram ništa dalje naručivati nego dođem samo sa uputnicom?

----------


## vikki

S uputnicom i s njihovim odgovorom da te ne bi vratili..

----------


## mačkulina

može jedno pitanje za vas koje sad idete na pretrage i ratujete sa uputnicama.. dobra frendica bi krenula na imunološke pretrage pa me(nju) zanima jel i dalje doktori škrtare na uputnicama - odnosno da li je ova štednja i reforma postrožila uvjete

(u moje vrijeme sam se ja napatila oko uputnica ali možda je sad drugačije :? )

hvala na odgovorima

----------


## Strike

Ja sam došla kod svog ginekologa sa popisom pretraga koji sam našla tu na prvoj stranici i čovjek me samo čudno pogledao,da šta je ovo,pa šta ću s tim,ko mi je to dao itd... Naravno,rekao da mi to nesmije dati,da će to odmah njemu naplatit... Ali mi je na kraju onda dao,ali one osnovne (ANA,ACA,LAC I KARIOTIP). Da meni to ne treba i da tako neću nikad zatrudnit.

----------


## vikki

> Da meni to ne treba i da tako neću nikad zatrudnit.


To valjda svi misle, a neki, eto, i kažu.

----------


## pčelica2009

Meni jedan nije htio dati pa sam otišla privatno kod svog koji povremeno mijenja ginekologa koji je otišao u privatnike.On je sredio sa svojim kolegom da mi da sve što tražim.Ovaj prvi koji mi nije htio dati je komentirao da su to gluposti.Malo sam se svađala s njim nakon toga.  :Mad:

----------


## sretna35

> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Da meni to ne treba i da tako neću nikad zatrudnit.
> 
> 
> To valjda svi misle, a neki, eto, i kažu.


Ne misle tako svi imamo mi i Lučingera   :Zaljubljen:   koji kaže: "Sve ćete vi meni biti trudne!" (do sada sam saznala za barem tri njegove trudnice koje doslovno spadaju u kategoriju medicinskog čuda)

----------


## REBECCA4

Curke, molim za pomoć.
Gdje obavljam pretrage LAC i ACL i da li ima privatno?
To mi samo izvade krv i dali samo meni ili i suprug? Ne znam ništa o tome.

----------


## lilium

rebecca4, odgovorila sam ti na pp   :Kiss:  
ako te jos nesto zanima, samo pitaj!

----------


## a72

Dajte rjeci utjehe pliiiizzzzzz ,
maloprije mi stigli nalazi koje trebam sutra ponijeti dr-u na folikulometriju, a trazili su mi ih zbog anestezije.
Sve ok,osim ovo: vrijeme krvarenja 1' 36'' (ref.vr. 2'-3') ,i jos vrijeme koagulacije 7'15'' (ref.vr. 10'-18')

Znate li sta to moze da znaci? Prvi put se sa tim srecem... Embarassed

----------


## lilium

a72,
dok od doktora ne dobijes strucno misljenje - na prvi pogled po tim vremenima izgleda da ti je krv sklonija brzem zgrusavanju (pojacana koagulacija) - no mislim da bi to trebalo potvrditi ostalim kagulacijskim pretragama  - cini mi se da se odredjivanje tih vremena ne ubraja u neke najpouzdanije pretrage (ako dobro shvacam  vizualno se gleda vrijeme krvarenja-zgrusavanja kapilarne krvi).
 :Kiss:

----------


## a72

lilium,
tebe sam i cekala   :Wink:  

bila sam danas na pregledu,najvjerovatnije cu poslije punkcije imati terapiju,sutra ce mi reci sta i kako jer i sutra imam pregled. danas mi je 7.dc, vec imam puno folikula, endic je 10 mm,a u kratkom sam protokolu...uglavnom rekli su mi da sutraopet dodjem i znacu detalje, ali su mi danas trazili e2 ,i maloprije mi je gotov nalaz koji iznosi 260 , a ref .vr. je do 120,pa sta sad?  je li to normalno,cini mi se jako poviseno, o Boze , samo pitanja, pitanja...

----------


## lilium

hm, nadam se da ce ti se javiti netko tko taj dio bolje pozna - ovako amaterski mislim da je e2  tu u korelaciji s kolicinom folikula - sto ih je vise i e2 bi trebao biti  visi...
sretno   :Heart:

----------


## a72

*lilium*, hvala ti,kao i uvijek tu si da pomognes   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

a72,   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hm, nadam se da ce ti se javiti netko tko taj dio bolje pozna - ovako amaterski mislim da je e2  tu u korelaciji s kolicinom folikula - sto ih je vise i e2 bi trebao biti  visi...
> sretno


Samo jedan mali ispravak - mislim da je e2 u korelaciji sa zrelošću folikula, jer folikul se vidi na ultrazvuku a nas svejedno šalju da vadimo taj e2 prije punkcije da bi prema tome mogli bolje procjeniti kad će biti punkcija i koliko bi trebalo biti j.s u folikulima.
A čim je više zrelih to je veća brojčica

----------


## alkemicar

Evo mog nalaza s Rebra:

aCI-IgG 7

aCI-IgM 7

jel to ok. ništa drugo ne piše

----------


## lilium

alkemicar, to je OK!
(IgG <10 GPL U/ml negativno; IgM <10 MPL U/ml negativno)

----------


## Strike

Stigli i moji nalazi s Rebra


LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANT-   negativan

ANA (ENA)  IIF    negativno   titar    <1:20

BETA2-GPI       1RU/ml     <20


Jel to ok?

----------


## vikki

> Stigli i moji nalazi s Rebra
> 
> 
> LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANT-   negativan
> 
> ANA (ENA)  IIF    negativno   titar    <1:20
> 
> BETA2-GPI       1RU/ml     <20
> 
> ...


Sasvim O.K. Bravo!

----------


## Strike

vikki,hvala!  :Kiss:  

I šta bi sad trebala još napraviti,koje nalaze,zbog Hashimota,sad prije postupka? Sad neću trebati Fragmin?
Sad od tih nalaza jedino mi d-dimeri povišeni (720)

----------


## lilium

Strike, a koagulacijske pretrage (trenutne vrijednosti i genetski markeri)? o njima smo prije pisale,-njih bi bilo dobro napraviti zbog d-dimera (i njih obavezno ponoviti!), cisto da si sigurna da tu nesto ne cuci

----------


## Strike

> Strike, a koagulacijske pretrage (trenutne vrijednosti i genetski markeri)? o njima smo prije pisale,-njih bi bilo dobro napraviti zbog d-dimera (i njih obavezno ponoviti!), cisto da si sigurna da tu nesto ne cuci



PV-Protrombinsko vrijeme:12,30   (10,0-15,0s)

PV (INR)- 1,01   (0,9-1,2)

APTV- 28,00  (23,0-31,9)

APTV-omjer- 1,00   (0,8-1,2)

TV- 15,90  (16,00-21,00)

FIBRINOGEN- 3,40  (2,1-4,0)

d-dimeri- 721,00    (<500)

ANTITROMBIN- 108,60  (75-125)

ETANOLSKI TEST- negativan

A genetske markere(pai,mthfr...)mi moj dr.ginekolog nije htio dati,da šta će mi to  :Evil or Very Mad:  

A ove koagulacijske testove sam radila mjesec dana nakon stimulacije i tamo mi transfuziolog rekao da su se d-dimeri  zbog toga malo digli.

----------


## pčelica2009

cure,ja u ponedjeljak idem na Rebro za imunološke pretrage.Koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi?Jel dođem tamo,izvade mi krv i to je to?Rekla mi je med.sestra da treba doći od 7-9 ujutro.Jel možda još nešto trebam znati a propustila sam-da ne prevaljujem 400km bezveze?

----------


## Strike

> cure,ja u ponedjeljak idem na Rebro za imunološke pretrage.Koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi?Jel dođem tamo,izvade mi krv i to je to?Rekla mi je med.sestra da treba doći od 7-9 ujutro.Jel možda još nešto trebam znati a propustila sam-da ne prevaljujem 400km bezveze?



Koje sve pretrage?

Ja sam ove moje tri dobila za 2tjedna doma poštom,a rekli su da će biti gotovi za mjesec dana

----------


## pčelica2009

Sve pretrage što su pisale na 5. i 6. str. čini mi se i još hla tipizacija,kariotip oba partnera.Sve što sam našla na ovoj temi tražila sam da mi napiše na dvije uputnice.

----------


## Strike

> Sve pretrage što su pisale na 5. i 6. str. čini mi se i još hla tipizacija,kariotip oba partnera.Sve što sam našla na ovoj temi tražila sam da mi napiše na dvije uputnice.



To sve si uspjela dobiti??? Ja sam inače dobila dva termina,riješila ove (ANA,ACA I LAC),a za kariotip imam termin tek 20.10.

Jesi sigurna da si se naručila za kariotip? To ti se ne naručuje gdje i ove pretrage,nego vrata pored,drugi odjel,a možeš ih i telefonski nazvati

----------


## pčelica2009

ali ja sam faksirala uputnice i za kariotip i drugu za pretrage. Nazad su mi faksirali da ove pretrage rade u jednom a ove u drugom lab.-nisu ništa napisali da negdje drugo zovem. I još sam poslije nazvala i rekli su da samo dođem od 7-9.

----------


## Strike

> ali ja sam faksirala uputnice i za kariotip i drugu za pretrage. Nazad su mi faksirali da ove pretrage rade u jednom a ove u drugom lab.-nisu ništa napisali da negdje drugo zovem. I još sam poslije nazvala i rekli su da samo dođem od 7-9.



Ja kad sam fax.uputnice(7.mj.)zvali su me iz tog odjela gdje se radi kariotip i rekli da su još godišnji i neka nazovem 1.9.,a za ostale me naručili. Kad sam  išla na vađenje one 3 pretrage,otišla sam se osobno naručiti za kariotip, i dali mi termin 20.10.,i rekli da nemaju ništa prije slobodno. I još mi tamo rekli da mora biti još jedna uputnica za savjetovanje kod dr. Begovića,prvo k njemu na razgovor a onda na vađenje krvi.

----------


## pčelica2009

Uh što kompliciraju.Hvala ti na informacijama-sutra ću vidjeti što će mi reći-barem da većinu pretraga obavim.. :/

----------


## Strike

> Uh što kompliciraju.Hvala ti na informacijama-sutra ću vidjeti što će mi reći-barem da većinu pretraga obavim.. :/


Ma da,budi sretna da si ih uopće dobila,i to sve one bitne. A kariotip kad napraviš,napraviš! Mislim da su ti ove bitnije.
To ti se vadi u novoj bijeloj zgradi,da se ne izgubite. Nas je vodila tamo neka sestra,ni ona nije točno znala.

----------


## mačkulina

strike... meni su nakon smrti prve bebe rekli doslovno..

po proceduri vi trebate izgubiti 3 trudnoće da biste imali pravo na genetske pretrage... ma zamisli ti to??  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

a ja luda, u babinju, sva tužna... razdražena.... samo sam tihim glasom rekla: ' ili ćete mi dati sve pretrage sad i odmah ili zovem 24 sata, mirjanu Hrgu, Novu TV.. ja vam se kunem Bogom ovo će negdje odjeknuti i biti ili vaša ili moja sramota'

ja nemam što izgubiti....

progutala je knedlu i sve mi je dala..

to je pretužno i prejadno.... ali eto ti protokola.. tri izgubljena trudnoće da bi imala pravo na genetske pretrage  :Sad:

----------


## mačkulina

što je po meni glupost.. i po dr. Kosu je to bila glupost jer medicinski nije isto izgubiti bebu do 12 tjedna i izgubiti bebu u trećem tromjesječju..

jer u trećem tromjesječju ne umiru bebe samo tako...

Kako meni dr. Kos rekao zdravoseljački ... ako do 20 tjedna umre beba, najvjerojatnije je greška u bebi ali ako nakon 20 tjedna umre beba, greška je sigurno u majci....

i bila je  :Sad:

----------


## pčelica2009

Evo mene;nakon 10 epruvete izvađene krvi-lagana nesvjestica,morali mi još 4 izvaditi u ležećem položaju,za kariotip naručena 3.11. i savjetovanje kod Dr.Begovića.Pohvale sestrama sa Rebra-stvarno su super-doslovno te uhvate za ruku i odvedu gdje treba,dođu sa bilježnicom za narudžbu ,sve objasne.Pored onakve gužve-svaka čast.  :Naklon:

----------


## Strike

> Evo mene;nakon 10 epruvete izvađene krvi-lagana nesvjestica,morali mi još 4 izvaditi u ležećem položaju,za kariotip naručena 3.11. i savjetovanje kod Dr.Begovića.Pohvale sestrama sa Rebra-stvarno su super-doslovno te uhvate za ruku i odvedu gdje treba,dođu sa bilježnicom za narudžbu ,sve objasne.Pored onakve gužve-svaka čast.


Da,sestre su stvarno ok! I kolko dugo češ čekati nalaze?

*Mačkulina*, ja ću probati nažicati uputnicu za ostale pretrage,al sad mi je prekasno,ne stignem do 11.mj. Možda mi dr.R preporuči neku terapiju sad u postupku na temelju ovih pretraga koje imam.

----------


## pčelica2009

Rekli su da će poslati poštom za oko 10 dana otprilike.Taman ih pokupim i imam za Dr.Begovića početkom 11.mjeseca.

----------


## lilium

Strike, neke pretrage stignes napraviti, kao sto sam ti vec rekla D-dimeri su gotovi za jedan dan, genetske markere je i bez obzira na postupke dobro znati, a vidjet ces vec s doktorom sto ce preporuciti

----------


## Strike

> Strike, neke pretrage stignes napraviti, kao sto sam ti vec rekla D-dimeri su gotovi za jedan dan, genetske markere je i bez obzira na postupke dobro znati, a vidjet ces vec s doktorom sto ce preporuciti



*LILIUM*,jel bi mi mogla napisati koje bih još pretrage trebala napraviti?

----------


## lilium

Obavezno se posavjetuj i s dr. R. o tome, on ce ti najbolje preporuciti pretrage za tvoj specifican slucaj, ima tih pretraga dosta, ja sam ti pisala nesto o tome na prosloj stranici, ukratko za povisene d-dimere mislim da bi bilo dobro napraviti: 
d-dimeri, fibrinogen - to mozes i privatno u Breyeru ako ne daju uputnicu
PAI-1 razina - mislim da Breyer nema, ima Rebro, Vinogradska
genetski markeri: PAI-1 polimorfizam, te mozda i faktor V leiden,: Faktor II protrombin (G20210A)  (postoji i ACE polimorfizam no on sam po sebi nije kljucan nego moze zasmetati u kombinaciji s povisenim PAI-1)

----------


## pčelica2009

Mene su danas zvali sa Rebra u svezi tipizacije i napravili nabrzaka kratki intervju-obiteljska anamneza,zašto vadim,koje su poteškoće pri ivf i sl.Jesu to i vama radili?

----------


## vikki

> Mene su danas zvali sa Rebra u svezi tipizacije i napravili nabrzaka kratki intervju-obiteljska anamneza,zašto vadim,koje su poteškoće pri ivf i sl.Jesu to i vama radili?


Je, i ja sam im to telefonom izreferirala (za HLA tipizaciju).

----------


## pčelica2009

Onda ok.Već sam pomislila da nešto ne štima.

----------


## BlaBla123

Moze li mi neko protumaciti rezultate TORCHa


Toksekoplazmoz                  Neg               Neg
Rubellavirus  IgG 9.8 IU/ml Poz         IgM  Neg
HSV               IgG  10844     Poz       IgM  Neg
Citomegalovirus IgG 7332     Poz      IgM  Neg

hvala

----------


## vikki

Pozitivne vrijednosti IgG CMV-a, HSV-a i Rubeole znače da si to preboljela i imaš antitijela. IgM znači da si u ovom trenutku negativna (CMV i Rubeolu više ne možeš dobiti, tj. CMV možda, ali se ne klinički manifestirao), a HSV se može vratiti (herpes simplex), no on nije zabrinjavajući (za eventualnu trudnoću) budući da ti to ne bi bila primarna infekcija.

----------


## Strike

> Stigli i moji nalazi s Rebra
> 
> 
> LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANT-   negativan
> 
> ANA (ENA)  IIF    negativno   titar    <1:20
> 
> BETA2-GPI       1RU/ml     <20
> 
> ...



Provjerila opet i d-dimere koji su sada 291,9 a bili su 721 nakon stimulacije.

----------


## lilium

[quote="Strike"]


> Provjerila opet i d-dimere koji su sada 291,9 a bili su 721 nakon stimulacije.


Super!

----------


## Strike

[quote="lilium"]


> Strike prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Provjerila opet i d-dimere koji su sada 291,9 a bili su 721 nakon stimulacije.
> 
> 
> Super!


Imam sutra termin kod dr.R i baš me zanima koju će mi terapiju dati za Mb pošto su mi ovi nalazi ok. A ja se nadala da ću možda s Fragminom u postupak,a i skužila da Fragmin nije za antitijela štitnjače  :/ 
Baš me zanima šta će mi preporučit

----------


## Strike

Slijedeći tjedan imam vađenje krvi za kariotip i genetičko savjetovanje. Kakvo je to savjetovanje,što se traži da se znam pripremiti?

----------


## MMK

Molim vas za komentar i mišljenje.
Danas sam dobila nalaze za TORCH
IgM na sve negativan, kao i IgG na toxoplazmozu, dok
HSV 1/2     IgG   1:*10126*
CMV          IgG   1: *9401*
Rubela       IgG   52,7IU/ml

I ako znam da je bolje da je IgG pozitivam, ove vrijednosti mi se čine ogromne.
Je li neko imao slične vrijednosti da me prosvijetli?

----------


## lilium

Strike,
u nasem slucaju je to davanje uzoraka i savjetovanje izgledalo tako da su nam uzeli krv za analizu i malo smo popricali s doktorom - dobro bi bilo imati sa sobom ginekolosku dokumentaciju o dosadasnjim postupcima, pobacajima... ja to nisam imala no sjecam se da sam ukratko izvijestila doktora kada i kako sam gubila trudnoce, rekli su da ako sve bude Ok kariograme salju postom a ako ne da zovu (nama su kariogrami stigli postom)

MMK
nemam osobna iskustva s TORCHOM, ovo s visokim IgG (uz negativne IgM) bi samo trebalo znaciti da je u proslosti bilo infekcija, a detalje mozes vidjeti npr. ovdje:
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders.../cmv/test.html 
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...rpes/test.html

----------


## pčelica2009

Evo ja sam danas dobila nalaze pretraga pa molim za pomoć-aCI-Igg je 7-to je ok jer je negativno a Igm je 10 što spada u slabo pozitivno.Ako mi može netko objasniti na što to utječe i isto mi je taj antitrombin 75.6 a referentni interval je 75-125.U obitelji mi je tromboza česta bolest pa mi se to onako čini malo.
ANA(ENA)-točkasta titar <1:20-ovo definitivno ne znam što je i 
Gen MTHFR C677T:genotip CC-nije utvrđena točkasta mutacija.I još nekakav dugački tekst u napomeni-nešto da povišene koncentracije homocistenau serumu predstavljaju rizični faktor za trombozu(da li to svima piše tko je obavljao ove pretrage?)
molim za pomoć  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

Evo dok ti doktori ne protumace:

1. aCI-Igg 7 to je OK; aCl-IgM - 10 to je prakticki na samoj granici za slabo pozitivno 
- to sto je IgM na samoj granici ne mora nista znaciti, moguce je da neka prolazna infekcijica utice, no doktor se moze odluciti za ponavljanje pretrage za 6-8 tjedana da se vidi jos jednom jer ti parametri znaju varirati kroz vrijeme (koliko se sjecam da bi se dokazao antifosfolipidni sindrom  parametri trebaju biti jace pozitivni kod par mjerenja provedenih s razmakom 6-8 tjedana)

2. antitrombin 75.6 a referentni interval je 75-125 - to je jos u granicama, mislim da to ne bi trebalo biti problem

3.ANA(ENA)-točkasta titar <1:20 -  da li pise referentna vrijednost? (npr. vinogradska na svojim stranicama kaze neg. <1:100 )
- ANA - to su antinuklearna antitijela - sluze za diagnosticiranje raznoraznih autoimunih bolesti (no kazu da moze biti i lazno pozitivan kod zdravih ljudi)
koliko sam istrazila titare  tom prikazu 1 :Mad: x sto je xx manji broj to je nalaz bolji a kako kazu titar pokazuje koliko puta je laborant morao razrijediti pacijentov uzorak da se vise pod mikroskopom ne vide ta antitijela, a krece se s npr. 1:10, pa 1:20, 1:40....  kao sto sam rekla kod vinogradske kazu sve ispod 1:100 je negativno, no ne znam sto vrijedi za Rebro (cini mi se da su nekada na nalazu znali napisati samo "negativno"; to što piše točkasti - moze znaciti da dok su na npr. 1:10 nesto i vidjeli da je imalo tockasti oblik a da onda vec na 1:20 vise nista nisu vidjeli)

4. Gen MTHFR C677T:genotip CC-nije utvrđena točkasta mutacija - to je dobro!
MTHFR TT mutacija zna imati za posljedicu poviseni homocistein (odredjivanje homocisteina iz krvi je nezavisna pretraga) a onda taj poviseni homocistein moze imati za posljedicu trombozu - zbog toga pise ta napomea na nalazu

sretno   :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

ne piše referentna vrijednost-samo to.Hvala ti puno-još me čeka 3.11. nalaz tipizacije i kariogram.Hvala još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## lilium

ops... sad tek vidim da je od  1 : xx  koji sam htjela napisati napravio   :Mad: 

 :Kiss:

----------


## runi

Molim drage cure da pogledaju, komentiraju i savjetuju, sve će mi dobro doći;


*PAI-1* utvrđen je insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4G/5G)
*ACE* utvrđen je ins.-del. genotip (ID)
*faktor V* normalan tip genotipa
*faktor II* nor. tip gen.
*MTHFR* nor. tip gen.

???????

----------


## ivana83

molim vas ako mi možete reći kakva je situacija na Rebru, morala bih izvaditi Lac, da li je potrebno naručivanje ili mogu samo doći ujutro tamo?

----------


## Strike

> molim vas ako mi možete reći kakva je situacija na Rebru, morala bih izvaditi Lac, da li je potrebno naručivanje ili mogu samo doći ujutro tamo?



Mislim da se treba naručiti

----------


## runi

> Molim drage cure da pogledaju, komentiraju i savjetuju, sve će mi dobro doći;
> 
> 
> *PAI-1* utvrđen je insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4G/5G)
> *ACE* utvrđen je ins.-del. genotip (ID)
> *faktor V* normalan tip genotipa
> *faktor II* nor. tip gen.
> *MTHFR* nor. tip gen.
> 
> ???????


pa nitko :shock: 
zisu, cici  :Love:   :Kiss:  

lilium help!!!!!

----------


## lilium

runi, dok ti doktori ne protumace:

PAI-1 4G/5G moze ukazivati na eventualnu genetsku sklonost problemima s koagulacijom (najbolje je kad je tu 5G/5G), no to sto si tu heterozigot ne mora znaciti da s tim imas problema - negdje su naveli podatak da 4G ima nekih 40% populacije - zbog toga bi bilo dobro provjeriti i kakva ti je razina PAI-1 
ACE I/D -  to isto ukazuje na eventualnu genetsku sklonost problemima s koagulacijom no kada netko ima tu genetsku sliku jos ne znaci da ima i problema "I/D (heterozigotni) i I/I (homozigotni) genotipovi mogu biti povezani s povišenom aktivnosti ACE enzima u krvi (čime raste rizik prema kardiovaskularnim bolestima)" - mislim da se isto moze i provjeriti kakva je trenutna razina i tog ACE enzima u krvi

ostale pretrage - nema dokazanih mutacija i to je OK!
a ponavljam i da ovo sto je pronadjeno su samo vjerojatnosti da moze doci do problema, no jos ne znaci da problema ima

Sretno!

----------


## Pinky

cure, kad vas salju na sve te pretrage? zbog cega?

ja sam odradila dio prije 1. ivf-a: torch, antikardiolipinska AT, LE stanice, LAC, APTT, antitrombin III, nk stanice nisam vadila iako me je poslao jer sam bila smrkava a moraju se vaditi kad si sasvim zdrav... ove ostale pretrage su bile ok.

----------


## runi

lilium   :Kiss:   :Naklon:  

Hvala draga od  :Heart:  
Što misliš da uvedem fragmin u sljedećem postupku?
Razmišljam da li mi to možda može pomoći, cirkulacija mi je čitav život koma, a s očeve strane svi imaju srčanokrvožilne poremećaje, pa mi se čini da sam to nasljedila.

----------


## lilium

runi,
mislim da za pocetak ima smisla provjeri razinu PAI-1 i ACE i kad dobijes rezultate posavjetovati se s doktorima da li ima smisla uvesti i fragmin - ja ovako amaterski mislim da ima smisla probati narocito ako imas i dokazane probleme 
 nadam se da ce ti se javiti i cure koje su u slicnim slucajevima bile na terapiji

----------


## runi

> runi,
> mislim da za pocetak ima smisla provjeri razinu PAI-1 i ACE i kad dobijes rezultate posavjetovati se s doktorima da li ima smisla uvesti i fragmin - ja ovako amaterski mislim da ima smisla probati narocito ako imas i dokazane probleme 
>  nadam se da ce ti se javiti i cure koje su u slicnim slucajevima bile na terapiji


Već sam se čula sa curkama koje imaju nalaze poput mojih, i kod njih ( dvije su) su postupci sa fragminom urodili plodom, čekaju bebice  :Zaljubljen:  , ali sam htjela saznati i tvoje mišljenje  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

Odluka je; sljedeći postupak ide s fragminom, i nadamo se...

----------


## runi

> cure, kad vas salju na sve te pretrage? zbog cega?


Mene nitko nije poslao na ove pretrage, ja sam to odlučila sama. Odlučila sam napraviti sve što mogu i evo rezultati pretraga malo po malo stižu, ovo je tek početak.

----------


## pčelica2009

Rezultati danas stigli-ja-lokus hla-a 3-26
                                  lokus hla-cw nt-nt
                                  lokus hla-b 7-51
                                  bw4:w6 nt-nt
                                  lokus hla-dr 11-13
                                  dr 51;52;53  52-nd
                                  lokus hla-dq 1-3
                                  dnk lokus i dna nt-nz
cdc broj reakcija dtt-0/0/24
cross match b+TLy-neg-
                              mm-(samo ću rezultate) nd-nd
                                                                 nt-nt
                                                                 nd-nd
                                                                 nt-nt
                                                                 1-4
                                                                 53-nd
                                                                 1-3
                                                                nt-nt
i to je to.Lilium please  :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

LILIUM ili druge cure koje znaju nešto o ovome  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Pčelice, imaš negdje drugu temu o tome (u strci sam pa ne stignem tražiti, proguglaj HLA tpizacija pa će ti izaći Rodine teme), no ako te tješi, ako i imate kakva preklapanja, to ti ništa ne znači, tj. liječnici više ne uzimaju taj nalaz za neki faktor (naime, nema lijeka, od IVIG-a koji je neko vrijeme bio popularan odustalo se). Možda da pošalješ dr. R. na forum pitanje (no ja sam mu i odnijela nalaz, ali je samo odmahnuo rukom, kao i svi ostali).

----------


## pčelica2009

Jesam već ali svaki nalaz je priča za sebe.

----------


## lilium

pcelica, 
i ja kao i vikki mislim da se na to danas bas i ne gleda - bilo je neko vrijeme popularno gledati i ta popularnost je cini mi se opala
ne znam dovoljno da bih se ovako nabrzinu usudila protumaciti nalaz - nekako se gledaju slicnosti i preklapanja - po toj nekoj teoriji se govorilo da je bolje ako su te tipizacije razlicite i medfju supruznicima nema preklapanja, no ponavljam od takvih tumacenja se izgleda odustaje
(muz i ja tu pretragu uopce nismo radili niti ju mislim raditi) 

sorry sto se ne javljam - imam guzvu i rijetko stignem priviriti - ako me sto trebate posaljite pp, mail redovitije gledam 
veeelika   :Kiss:

----------


## pčelica2009

Hvala lilium.Danas sam bila na Rebru i svi nalazi su ok.Vadili smo danas krv za kariogram i nalazi će biti za 4 tjedna.

----------


## lexy

Molila bih vas za pomoć pri analizi nalaza jer sam prilično izgubljena u svemu tome. 
Prije nešto više od 4 godine rodila sam sina nakon prilično komplicirane trudnoće (visoki tlak, loši protoci, primala zbog protoka inj.clexana sve do poroda carskim 37+2). Nakon carskog dobila trombozu i uzimala Marivarin godinu dana te nakon terapije poslana na pretrage. To je bilo *početkom 2007.* 
Nalazi su pokazali:
MTHFR-heterozigot , C/T; u objašnjenju stoji da ne bi trebali imati značajno promjenjene konc. homocisteina 
FAKTOR KOAG. II -G/G
FAKTOR KOAG. V-G/G
PAI-1- 5G/5G
PROTEIN S - 84,8% ref.vrij. 70-123
PROTEIN C- 134,6% ref.vrij. 70-140
ANTITROMBIN III- 1.05 ref.vrij. 0,7-1,2
PAI 4,6 REF.VRIJ. O,3-3,5
VITAMIN B12 I FOLNA - sve u gr. normalne

U subotu 6.11. imala sam kiretažu u 12.tj. trudnoće zbog missed ab.
Od početka trudnoće sam bila na lijekovima za tlak, utrogestanu, aspirinu 11, folnoj.
Radila sam pretrage fibrinogena, D-dimera, homocisteina, aCI-IgM, LAC, Kiler stanice- sve u savršenom redu.

Zanima me je li mogući uzrok prestanka rada srca moje bebe trombofilija jer po ovim svim nalazima mi se čini da je sve OK.
Jesam li ipak trebala biti na heparinskim injekcijama?
Bih li trebala ponoviti ove pretrage iz 2007.?

----------


## vikki

*Lexy*, s obzirom na komplikacije u prvoj trudnoći i nužnost heparina, a još više zbog tromboze koju si dobila nakon porođaja, mislim da bi svakako trebala biti na hep. injekcijama u idućim trudnoćama. On se daje i preventivno, a kamoli ako postoji indikacija. 
Bez obzira na trenutačno uredne nalaze, u trudnoći se vrijednosti mijenjaju, a i ono što se ne manifestira inače, može se manifestirati u trudnoći (tromboza kod tebe).

----------


## duba13

Drage cure čitam vas ali se ne razumjem u te nalaze,vrijednosti,pa bi vas molila za pomoć ja sam već 6 puta bila na transferu,sa dobrim stanicama i nikad se nije dogodila implatacija,moj dok. mi sad preporučuje bris maternice,jer je inače sve u redu;hormoni,sjeme,jajne stanice,do oplodnje uvijek dolazi skoro svih stanica,ali nema pomaka. da li se iz tog brisa može nešto vidjeti što ometa da dođe do trudnoće? da li bi mi vi preporučile još neke preglede na svoju ruku? do sad sam poslije transfera koristila samo utriće  :?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Drage cure čitam vas ali se ne razumjem u te nalaze,vrijednosti,pa bi vas molila za pomoć ja sam već 6 puta bila na transferu,sa dobrim stanicama i nikad se nije dogodila implatacija,moj dok. mi sad preporučuje bris maternice,jer je inače sve u redu;hormoni,sjeme,jajne stanice,do oplodnje uvijek dolazi skoro svih stanica,ali nema pomaka. da li se iz tog brisa može nešto vidjeti što ometa da dođe do trudnoće? da li bi mi vi preporučile još neke preglede na svoju ruku? do sad sam poslije transfera koristila samo utriće  :?


Tek sad je preporučio briseve, mislim da je to trebalo biti na početku svih pretraga, može ti i to ometati ako imaš neke bakterije?
Ja mislim da bi prvo to trebala napraviti pa ako su nalazi čisti onda probaj uputiti to pitanje vezano za imunologiju dr. Radnočiću i dr. Duiću oni ti se time bave. Dr. R. možeš kontaktirati i putem foruma Zdravlje i život.
Sretno

----------


## sretna35

[/quote]

Tek sad je preporučio briseve, mislim da je to trebalo biti na početku svih pretraga, može ti i to ometati ako imaš neke bakterije?
Ja mislim da bi prvo to trebala napraviti pa ako su nalazi čisti onda probaj uputiti to pitanje vezano za imunologiju dr. Radnočiću i dr. Duiću oni ti se time bave. Dr. R. možeš kontaktirati i putem foruma Zdravlje i život.
Sretno[/quote]

potpisujem

----------


## duba13

izvadim ja svake godine briseve na bakterije,sve hormone,a sad me šalje na bris maternice,utero bris,mislim da se to ne radi kao uobičajenu pretragu.

----------


## runi

Evo mene s novim nalazima,
*lilium i cure pomozite*;

antitijela protiv tiroidne peroksidaze -39; neg. 
*antitireoglobulinska antitijela -681; ref. nalaz do 120*
antinuklearna antitijela-ANA (Luminex) -negativan
antitijela protiv ds-DNA -6, neg.
antikardiolipinska antitijela(aCL) -2, neg.
Lupus antikoagulant -0,93, normalno do 1,1

 :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Runi, sve ti je O.K., a ova povišena antitijela na štitnjaču ne znače nešto, cure su zatrudnjivale i s tim. Za imunologiju je bitno da su ti ANA, LAC, dsDNA negativni.

----------


## runi

> Runi, sve ti je O.K., a ova povišena antitijela na štitnjaču ne znače nešto, cure su zatrudnjivale i s tim. Za imunologiju je bitno da su ti ANA, LAC, dsDNA negativni.


vikki hvala  :Love:  

ja već svašta pročitala, čak zvala lab. gdje su mi vadili krv, kaže teta koja je bila jako ljubazna i odvojila vremena, da imam kroničnu upalu štitnjače :?  :?  
A ne bih se smjela baš nervirati, nadam se čudu ovaj mjesec.

----------


## Strike

Da,to ti je kronična upala štitnjače i morat ćeš češće kontrolirati TSH. I čim prije endokrinologu.   :Kiss:

----------


## runi

> Da,to ti je kronična upala štitnjače i morat ćeš češće kontrolirati TSH. I čim prije endokrinologu.


Joj, jel' mi možeš malo pojasniti, kakvi su simptomi, ako ih uopće ima?
Svako par dana mi dolaze nekakvi nalazi, i uvijek nešto  :Mad:

----------


## vikki

Ma ne bih rekla da je to kronična upala, mnoge od nas imaju povišena antitijela na štitnjaču, a sasvim uredan TSH, T3 i T4. Cvita je imala višestruko povišena antitijela, a zatrudnila je FET-om i imala urednu trudnoću.

----------


## lilium

runi,
kakvi su ti hormoni stitnjace? ova antitireoglobulinska antitijela napadaju stitnjacu i mogu ukazivati na probleme sa stitnjacom (moguc je npr. neki upalni proces sa  stitnjacom, hipotiroizam...) a po nekim izvorima ona izgleda na neki nacin mogu stetno uticati i na implantaciju i probleme u ranoj trudnoci.

----------


## Strike

Pa ja ti inače nisam imala nikakve simptome,jedino depresiju,al onda još nisam znala da imam probleme sa štitnjačom. Pošto sam morala za Mb napraviti krvne pretrage na štitnjaču,tsh mi je bio povišen i uzv pokazao da imam kroničnu upalu. Da nisam to trebala za Mb,ja to ni nebi znala,a TSH ti jako utječe na kvalitetu jajnih stanica.
Sad bi još trebala izvaditi TSH, ft3 i ft4
Dobit ćeš tablete i tsh će ti se snizit i tek onda u postupak

----------


## runi

Hormoni štitnjače uvijek uredni, kontrolirala ih više puta, nevezano za MPO, jer mi je mama operirala štitnjaču (hipertireoza) i baš se brinula za mene, jer mi je štitnjača izražena ( vrat mi je tanak ko' tučji  :Laughing:  ).

Imala sam jučer transfer, koristim dex i fragmin, a danas sam dobila ove nalaze, ima li kakve veze jedno s drugim tj. smijem li s obzirom na ove nalaze? ( možda je pitanje glupo, vjerojatno je, ali da znam)

----------


## lilium

sad vidim da ste se raspisale dok sam tipkala...
iza ovih antitijela se mogu kriti raznorazne autoimune stvari, ali i ne moraju, npr. ovisno i o tome kako su ta antitijela uspjesna u napadima na stitnjacu moguce je da se to vec vidi na hormonima stitnjace i na TSH (hipotiroizam, hashimoto..) - koliko vidim onda se daje eutiroks kako i strike pise, no takodjer je moguce da stitnjaca jos radi posve OK - kao sto runi i navodi, no najbolje sve to provjeriti i prodiskutirati i sa specijalistom endokrinologom i MPOovcem 

runi, za ta antitijela po nekim preporukama i dex i heparin mogu pomoci, no za svaki slucaj provjeri ti to i sa svojim MPOovcem neka i on potvrdi

sretno!

----------


## runi

> runi, za ta antitijela po nekim preporukama i dex i heparin mogu pomoci, no za svaki slucaj provjeri ti to i sa svojim MPOovcem neka i on potvrdi
> 
> sretno!


Moj MPO nema sluha za takve stvari, to je njemu  :? , tako da mi ga nema smisla pitati.

----------


## pino

*duba13*, 
1. koliko si imala kvalitetnih predembrija vracenih u tih 6 pokusaja? Znaci 8-stanicnih 3. dan ili blastocista?
1.+ Koliki ti je bio endometrij u postupcima?
1.++. Da li su bili stimulirani ili klomifen postupci? Koje lijekove za stimulaciju, Gonal ili Menopur?
2. Da li su svi pokusaji bili u Rijeci? 
3. Da li si uzimala sta drugo tokom postupaka? (heparin, dex i slicno?)
4. Koja ti je dijagnoza, imas li npr. endometriozu ili PCOS? Koliko godina? Ista osobito kod TM?
5. Da li si isla na dodatne pretrage, koagulogram itd?

----------


## miška

Cure,može jedno pitanjce? Naime,muž i ja smo bili 13.10. na kariogramu i rekli nam da će nalazi biti gotovi između 3-6 tjedana no međutim još ništa !!! :shock:  Da li je moguće da su se nalazi zagubili ?? To mi je u biti zadnji nalaz koji čekam i tada bi se trebala javiti svom mpo dr da dogovorimo za sljedeći postupaki sad me hvata panika kaj ću ako su mi zagubili a vrijeme nam je tako dragocjeno... Da li se kojoj to dogodilo i kaj ste poduzele u vezi toga ?

----------


## duba13

*pino* u jednom postupku sam imala 3 blastociste,od kojih mi je bilo i zamrznutih,u ovom zadnjem mi je bila jedna 8-stanična,a u prijašnjim se ne sjećam točno,bila sam par puta na klomifenu onda bi mi endometrij bio tanak,7 mm,9 mm,a u stimuliranom 15mm i kad bi vraćala zamrznuti 15 mm. Do sada sam bila samo na jednom stimuliranom sa menopurima,osim toga nisam ništa koristila od lijekova. Ja nemam jednog jajovoda,a drugi mi je prohodan ali malo sužen na početku,a MM je ok,oboje imamo 33 godine. Sve postupke sam radila u Rijeci. Kad smo počeli sa liječenjem mislili su da kod nas neće biti problema,jer je sve praktički dobro,a sad smo već dvije godine tamo,do sada nisam radila nikakve dodatne pretrage,a sad sam već malo zabrinuta. Očito da nešto drugo ne štima kad se nikad nije uhvatilo,niti bilo ikakvih naznaka trudnoće.

----------


## Strike

> Cure,može jedno pitanjce? Naime,muž i ja smo bili 13.10. na kariogramu i rekli nam da će nalazi biti gotovi između 3-6 tjedana no međutim još ništa !!! :shock:  Da li je moguće da su se nalazi zagubili ?? To mi je u biti zadnji nalaz koji čekam i tada bi se trebala javiti svom mpo dr da dogovorimo za sljedeći postupaki sad me hvata panika kaj ću ako su mi zagubili a vrijeme nam je tako dragocjeno... Da li se kojoj to dogodilo i kaj ste poduzele u vezi toga ?



*Miška*,i mi smo radili kariogram 20.10. i nisu još stigli nalazi. Nama su rekli za 4-6 tjedana. Nisu se sigurno zagubili,stići će svaki čas.

----------


## miška

*strike* nadam se da si u pravu jer ako ne dobijem do petka morat ću ih zvat

----------


## Strike

> *strike* nadam se da si u pravu jer ako ne dobijem do petka morat ću ih zvat



Onda javi da i ja znam

----------


## Strike

Tebe nije strah da nešto nije uredu? Mene malo je,al nadam se da neće zvat nego poslat poštom.

----------


## vikki

> Cure,može jedno pitanjce? Naime,muž i ja smo bili 13.10. na kariogramu i rekli nam da će nalazi biti gotovi između 3-6 tjedana no međutim još ništa !!! :shock:  Da li je moguće da su se nalazi zagubili ?? To mi je u biti zadnji nalaz koji čekam i tada bi se trebala javiti svom mpo dr da dogovorimo za sljedeći postupaki sad me hvata panika kaj ću ako su mi zagubili a vrijeme nam je tako dragocjeno... Da li se kojoj to dogodilo i kaj ste poduzele u vezi toga ?


Miška, nazovi ih. I meni nalaz nije stizao (nakon 6 tjedana) pa sam nazvala i telefonom su mi rekli da su nam nalazi uredni, ali se čeka administracija, tj. dr. da napiše svoje mišljenje.

----------


## runi

> Sad bi još trebala izvaditi TSH, ft3 i ft4


ft3 i ft4, jel' to isto kao T3 ukupni i T4 ukupni ili nešto drugo?

----------


## runi

Obzirom da sam sad bila u stimuliranom postupku, koliko treba proći vremena za vađenje hormona štitnjače ili mogu odmah!?

----------


## miška

*Vikki* hvala ti,sad si me malo utješila  :Love:  
*Strike* sad me je malo frka jer si mislim da ako je sve o.k. nalazi bi bili doma.Javim se u petak   :Kiss:

----------


## Strike

> *Vikki* hvala ti,sad si me malo utješila  
> *Strike* sad me je malo frka jer si mislim da ako je sve o.k. nalazi bi bili doma.Javim se u petak


Ja pak si nekak mislim da ak nisu ok već bi te zvali.

----------


## pino

duba13, gle, postupke s klomifenom gdje ti je endic bio tanak prekrizi... Od ovih ostalih si onda imala recimo 5-6 dobrih predembrija vracenih? To jos nije zabrinjavajuce. Kad dodjes do 10 dobrih vracenih predembrija bez trudnoce, to je vec razlog za zaista detaljne pretrage. Ali ipak, posto godinice idu, ja bi ti preporucila da te pretrage napravis sto prije, i onda put pod noge ako mozes, u neku drugu kliniku... ako nema uspjeha na jednom mjestu, kreni drugdje. Mogu oni biti najbolji doktori na svijetu, ali drugo misljenje i drugi pristup su ponekad nezamjenjivi.   :Heart:  

runi, ft3 i ft4 su slobodni T3 i T4 (f="free"), a razlikuju se od totalnog T3, jer je 99.5% T3 vezano uz druge proteine, tj. nije slobodno. Ali slobodni T3 bi trebao odrazavati pravu klinicku sliku.

----------


## vikki

> Obzirom da sam sad bila u stimuliranom postupku, koliko treba proći vremena za vađenje hormona štitnjače ili mogu odmah!?


Nisam sigurna za ovo, možda da pričekaš ciklus-dva ako nije panika. Ili da ipak izvadiš pa vidiš kako možda i stimulacija djeluje na njih.
Mene inače traže uvijek fT3 i fT4 uz TSH. Zadnje sam radila pred tjedan dana, još nemam nalaze (kod mPO-ovca su mi).

----------


## runi

Joj pa ima li mojim mukama kraja, sve gore i gore!
Non-stop neki novi problem, a tako sam se nadala da ću malo biti mirna.
Evo mojih nalaza od zadnjih par godina, kad sam mislila da je sve u redu jer je bilo unutar normalnih vrijednosti i uvijek mi je dr rekla da je sve u redu, dapače odlično.

10.04.2007. 

T3 ukupni *1,84                   * ( 0,92-2,79)
T4 ukupni *95,3*                    ( 58,1-140,6)
TSH *1,74                           * ( 0,35-5,50)

31.05.2007.

T3 ukupni *2,35                    * (0,92-2,79)
T4 ukupni *118,3*                   (58,1-140,6)
TSH *1,41                            * (0,35-5,50 )

30.09.2008.
T3 ukupni *2,43                    * (0,92-2,79)
T4 ukupni *126,1 *                  (58,1-140,6)
TSH *2,89                            * (0,35-5,50)

Što mislite!?

----------


## runi

i 25.03.2009. sam bila na UZV štitnjače, nalaz je;

oba režnja štitnjače primjerene su veličine, homogene eho strukture bez žarišta.

----------


## vikki

Pa to je sve u redu, *runi*!

----------


## runi

> Pa to je sve u redu, *runi*!


  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kućnu radinost!!!!!!!!

----------


## vikki

Hvala   :Wink:  Neki kažu da bi bilo dobro održavati TSH ispod 2 ili tako nešto, radi implantacije, ne sjećam se više, no svi su ti nalazi u granicama ref. vrijednosti. Evo link na temu:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...49575408585534

----------


## runi

Vidjela sam ja to, ali jednostavno se nisam htjela opterećivati sa svime, jer mi se čini da nikad nema kraja, uvijek je nešto. Mislila sam, ajde svi su nalazi o.k. pa što da još i po tome kopam. Ali ipak uvijek ima nešto novo, a dok ja sve to uštimam, imat ću 50  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

To se dogodilo meni   :Rolling Eyes:   (nije baš 50, nego 39, al js proizvodim ko da mi je 50).

----------


## runi

> To se dogodilo meni    (nije baš 50, nego 39, al js proizvodim ko da mi je 50).


Tu smo negdje, ko' da smo iz istog legla (grada)  :Laughing:

----------


## duba13

*pino*hvala ti na savjetu!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Petronjela

Pozdrav svima!Imam jedno pitanje..Prije 4 god.,nakon tromboze,dijagnosticiran mi je por.koagulacije sa mutacijom na MTHFR C667T heterozigot i na PAI-1 4G-5G.rečeno mi je da ću u trudnoći morati uzimati heparin međutim nitko nije ništa rekao za period prije trudnoće.Naime,u 4.ciklusa koliko se trudimo,3 puta mi je kasnila M,testić bio slabi plusić,nekoliko dana poslije beta negativna-sve to je praćeno užasnim bolovima u križima koji prestaju nakon M i počinju opet par dana nakon ovulacije.Veći dio pretraga sam napravila (ultrazvuk,hormoni,urinokultura,papa,brisevi-sve ok).Da li ima koga sa sličnim problemima?.Naišla sam na stare postove samo...Preporučeno mi je da ne radimo na djetetu ovaj ciklus dok se ne rasčisti sve.-
Otvorila novu temu ali sad sam vas našla!

----------


## miška

*Petronjela* nadam se da će ti se netko javiti,ja nemam pojma
*Strike* danas je muž zvao bolnicu u vezi onih nalaza i evo da ti javim kao što sam obećala:nalazi su u redu i poslat će ih u ponedjeljak

----------


## Strike

> *Petronjela* nadam se da će ti se netko javiti,ja nemam pojma
> *Strike* danas je muž zvao bolnicu u vezi onih nalaza i evo da ti javim kao što sam obećala:nalazi su u redu i poslat će ih u ponedjeljak


Jel mi možeš poslati broj telefona da ih i ja nazovem? u koliko sati si ih zvala?

----------


## miška

> miška prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Petronjela* nadam se da će ti se netko javiti,ja nemam pojma
> *Strike* danas je muž zvao bolnicu u vezi onih nalaza i evo da ti javim kao što sam obećala:nalazi su u redu i poslat će ih u ponedjeljak
> 
> 
> Jel mi možeš poslati broj telefona da ih i ja nazovem? u koliko sati si ih zvala?


*Strike broj telefona je 2367-234 i mislim da je bilo oko 13 sati kad je muž zvao *

----------


## fatimica09

Drage moje, sve sam procitala sto ste pisale....ali moram vam priznati sve mi je to pomalo ,,spansko selo"....
Ja sam izgubila svoju prvu trudnocu i to u 9. mj. obdukcija je pokazala AKUTNI INFARKT posteljice a mjesto tromboze nije pronadjeno....Cijela trudnoca je bila uredna, svi nalazi ok cak i poslije poroda....sada radim na novoj bebi....svi nalazi su uredni, a ja se jako bojim....Sta mi predlazete, ja ne mogu da vjerujem da taj infarkt dodje tek tako...

----------


## prva

drage cure,
nažalost imam i ja pitanje vezano na rezultate pretraga.
Naime već par godina pokušavamo dobiti bebicu. Sad nakon dva pobačaja poslalali su me na pretrage.
I uglavnom dobila sam rezultate, ali baš ne razumijem sve.

Gen MTHFR C677T:genotip CT heterozigot
pronađen genotip 4G/4G homozigot u genu za PAI-1
ostalo u referentnim granicama pa ću samo navesti nalaze:
PV, APTV, Fibrinogen, Antitrombin, D-Dimeri, Lupus antikoagulant, Protein C aktivnost, Protein S aktivnost, Inhibitor aktivatora plazminogena (PAI)
Homocistein
aCI-IgG, aCI-IgM
PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FV R506Q /nije dokazana
PCR analiza točkaste mutacije FII 20210A / nije dokazana

Možda je na neke nalaze utjecalo to što već duže pijem folnu i b12, to ne znam.
Ali njih uzimam po preporuci doktora.
Sad sam i oko toga zbunjena.

Pročitala sam sve postove s ove grupe. Ono što sam shvatila je da neću lako ostati trudna, a i kad ostanem teško ću održati bebu....(kako je do sada i bio slućaj)
...odnosno da ću se morati pikati??? 
Zar je to stvarno tako?!
Povrh svih dosadašnjih problema sad i ovo.

Nadam se da će  mi se netko s iskustvom javiti. 
Postavit ću post na još nekim temama, pa me unaprijed ispričajte.
Naime vidim da već neko vrijeme nema aktivnosti na ovom postu.

----------


## Aurora*

Imam popis (imunoloskih) pretraga koje trebam napraviti i moja doktorica mi bez problema daje uputnice, jedino sto ne znam, a ona jos manje, koliko uputnica trebam i u kojem laboratoriju vaditi koje pretrage. Posto sam iz Rijeke, pitala sam gdje sta mogu izvaditi ovdje, ali odredjene pretrage u Rijeci uopce ne rade. Stoga sam odlucila otici na Rebro i tamo obaviti sve sto treba. 

Mozete li mi molim vas pomoci i reci mi gdje se vadi slijedece:

- androstendion, DHEA-S, 17 OHP

- Lupus antikoagulant (LAC)
- Antikardiolipinska antitijela (aCL/ACA IgG i IgM)
- Protein-C
- Protein-S
- AT-III
- PAI-1 i PAI-1 genotipizacija (polimorfizam)
- F-II protrombin (G20210A)
- Faktor V Leiden
- homocistein
- B12 (razina u krvi)
- MTHFR (metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaza, C677T mutacija)


Moze li SVE to ici na jednu uputnicu, sto na uputnici treba pisati - gdje se upucuje (KBC Rebro, Centralni laboratorij ili nesto drugo?) i na kraju gdje se taj laboratorij (ili laboratoriji) tocno nalaze.

Hvala puno!

----------


## pčelica2009

ovo sve osim ovog prvog sam radila na klinički zavod za laboratorijsku dijagnostiku-KBC-Rebro.Kad uđeš u krug pa lijevo velika zgrada.Mislim da se za kariogram i tipizaciju mora naručiti.Ja imam na nalazu br. telefona labosa pa najbolje nazovi 012367289

----------


## pčelica2009

i ovo sve ide na jednu uputnicu a kariogram na drugu..nek me cure isprave jer sam malo sada euforična pa se tog dijela točno ne sjećam.Najbolje unatoč našim odgovorima nazovi.

----------


## Aurora*

*pcelice2009* super i hvala ti za odgovor! Uzivaj sada!  :Wink: 


Zna li netko gdje bih ovo mogla izvaditi:

- androstendion, DHEA-S, 17 OHP

----------


## goodwitch

Aurora* upiši si klinički bolnički centar zagreb,otvori klinički zavod za laboratorijsku dijagnostiku i tamo imaš sve inf.
piše da ti rade i andros. i DHEA-S i 17 OHP..
imunologija tel.-2367 241
a opće inf.-što ti je možda i najbolje nazvat pa izrecitirati što sve trebaš i pitati kakve uputnice,kako se naručit itd.
su od 12-14h 2367 248

----------


## martina123

Cure bok...
Mislim da sve znate sto se nama desilo, i da nam je Ivan preminuo u 30tj. trudnoce.
Od jedne prijateljice sam dobila listu pretraga, e sad da li su mi bas sve potrebne ili da bar malo skratim listu:

SE,KKS,urinokultura,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,GGT ,LDH,ALP,urea
kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH
NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19
Antinuklearna protutjela
Antitireoidna protutjela
Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS)
-Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro)
-Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La)
-Anti Sm protutijela
Antikardioplinska protutijela (ACL)
Lupus antikoagulans(LAC)
Homocistein
Faktor V Leiden
Faktor II-protrombin G2021A
MTHR (metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktoza) C677T
Antitrombin III
ACE mutacija
PAI - 1 poliformizam
Proteins S
Protein C
Kariotip oba partnera u zavodu za Humanu genetiku,Rebro
HLA tipizacija oba partnera- u centru za tipizaciju tkiva Rebro
TSH, T3 i T4,
Anti-Tg
Anti-TPO
FSH, LH, ESTRADIOL, Testasteron ( I obični i ukupni slobodni udio), PROLAKTIN, KORTIZOL, 3-5 dc 21 dc. PROGESTERON
PROLAKTIN
HbA1C
.........

I ja imam pitanja u svezi uputnica.
Za kariogram oba partnera sam se narucila 27.4. na Rebru.
Ali ne znam za ove druge pretrage..

Takoder imam pitanje:

Znate li nekog dobrog hematologa?

I vezano uz trudnoce,* hematologa ginekologa*? Koji se kuzi u ove nase probleme sa trombozom....

----------


## Boxica

malo OT...otvorila sam temu na Trudnoća: patologija trudnoće na SD...

pliz škicnite...ako koja ima što za reći javite se... hvala

----------


## Aurora*

*goodwitch* hvala ti puno za informaciju, bila je korisna.

Upravo sam zvala sada na broj (01) 2367 24, gdje su mi potvrdili da rade sve pretrage koje sam navela. Takodjer su mi rekli da je njima sasvim svejedno da li ce sve pretrage ici na jednu ili vise uputnica. To, kazu, ovisi iskljucivo o doktoru koji pise uputnice, jer oni po potrebi pisu interne uputnice, ako koju pretragu treba napraviti u nekom drugom laboratoriju.

Prethodno se treba naruciti tako da se posalje uputnica na fax ili e-mail.

Ona mi je rekla na koju e-mail adresu da saljem, a i na njihovoj stranici se nalaze svi potrebni kontaktni podaci u vezi toga, koje kopiram:

*Centralno  naručivanje pacijenata/*Bijela zgrada, šalter, 2. kat
(Telefonom  se mogu dobiti informacije, dok se naručivanje vrši isključivo osobno,  mailom ili telefaksom!)

*Fax:* 01 4920 217
*E-mail:* predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
*Osobno:*  Na prijemnom šalteru od 10:00 - 15:00 h

*Uzimanje bioloških uzoraka:* 07:00 - 09:00 h
*Izdavanje nalaza:* 12:00 - 15:00 h

*Informacije na tel.* 01 2367 248 (12:00 - 14:00 h)


I jos to, na uputnici je dovoljno da pod _Upućuje se_ pise *Medicinska biokemija*. To sam takodjer provjerila telefonski.

----------


## goodwitch

Aurora* ja se baš nešto ne snalazim sa tim kopiranjem,pa sam prepisala tih par podataka,ali super da si to sve sad ti lijepo tu stavila ,pa kome bude trebalo da nađe kaj ga zanima  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

Izvinjavam se za pogresku, broj koji sam zvala je (01) 2367 248.

----------


## goodwitch

martina123  :Love:  ma ni nemoj skraćivati listu,a i dosta toga se valda radi u "kompletu",pa ti dođe na isto..
za uputnicu evo Aurora* ti je napisala,pa samo da ih zvrcneš i provjeriš da li sve to rade na Rebru..
mojoj frendici se 2x dogodilo što i vama(mislim da je bila nešto ranija trudnoća,oko polovice otprilike)
njoj su u Vinogradskoj na ginekologiji dali popis šta sve treba obaviti,znam da je čuda vadila,brisevi pod obavezno..i znam da je spominjala nekakav patohistološki nalaz,mislim posteljice..- to su odmah sa ginekologije slali..
malo mi ju je glupo sad ispitivat o detaljima,tema je baš uf..
a za ginekologa hematologa koliko se sjećam je *mačkulina* pisala,mislim da je nju vodi Đelmeš iz Petrove,pa da možda probaš naći njezine postove vezano za hematologiju i koagulaciju..

----------


## Aurora*

> SE,KKS,urinokultura,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,GGT ,LDH,ALP,urea
> kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH


Ovo su koliko vidim manje, vise rutinske ili barem standardne pretrage i sto se njih tice mislim da ne bi trebalo biti nikakvih problema da za njih dobijes uputnicu od svog doktora opce prakse te da ih napravis u svom gradu. 

Isto bih rekla i za ovo (s iznimkom slobodnog testosterona!):



> TSH, T3 i T4,
> Anti-Tg
> Anti-TPO
> FSH, LH, ESTRADIOL, Testasteron (  I obični i ukupni slobodni udio), PROLAKTIN, KORTIZOL, 3-5 dc 21 dc.  PROGESTERON
> PROLAKTIN


A ostalo je vec nesto drugo i recimo u Rijeci pola, ako ne i vise od toga se tu uopce ne radi, kako sam se uvjerila bas ovih dana, kada sam se i sama za to raspitivala po svim nasim laboratorijima.

Ali, ono sto sam ti zeljela reci je da cak i ako imas doktora koji ce ti rado napisati sve potrebne uputnice, kao sto je to moja doktorica, ipak mislim da ces jako tesko dobiti uputnicu bez preporuke specijalista. I ne samo to, ako bi ti kojim divnim cudom cak i poslo za rukom, vrlo je vjerojatno da bi od tebe trazili nalaz specijalista u samom laboratoriju. Tako su meni uvijek trazili.
I na kraju, sto je mozda i najvaznije, kada budes imala sve nalaze opet ces trebati doktora koji ce te nalaze zbirno znati protumaciti. Zato ja mislim da je jedino pravilno da krenes od specijalista. Ja znam jedino za dr. Radoncica koji se bavi takvim stvarima, kod kojeg sam i ja bila. Do njega je lako doci pa ako ne pronadjes nekog drugog mozda mozes od njega krenuti.

----------


## martina123

Puno vam hvala cure.
Evo, kad sam vas procitala odmah sam zvala u Rijeku prof.Sanju Balen, link: http://www.kbc-rijeka.hr/kbc.php?id=191
Ona me zamolila da je sutra nazovem poslje Uskrsa) i da ce se ona dogvoriti sa doktoricom V. koja se bas bavi trombofilijama u trudnoci pa cemo se dogovoriti za sastanak, tad cu uzet svoju listu i zamoliti ih da ju pogledaju i pri tom napisu sto bi trebala obaviti. Pa onda tek idem po uputnice sve. Nakon toga cu se opet javiti njima, mislim da ce tako ici. Javim vam. (ja u iducu trudnocu nikako nejdem bez svih tih pretraga, a i bez heparina kao preventivu kad zatrudnim...nema sanse! Moje srce je preslabo za to!....).

----------


## ina33

Martina, možda ti je najjednostavnije krenut od doktora jer će ti trebati stručno tumačenje značenja tih pretraga, pa možda da ih i izradi lab koji ima u tome iskustva jer možda ni to nije jednoznačno i jednostavno plus iskustvo za doziranje terapije, ne znam radi li se to sve u Rijeci, u ZG-u su se te "imuno" pretrage obično radile na Rebru i tamo je bilo iščuđavanja kad sam ih ja vadila što s tim epruvetama itd. Možda da kreneš ili od Radončića ili od Đelmiša, mislim da je mačkulina kombinirala u zadnjoj trudnoći i Đelmiša jer je na njega upućena kao na the doktora koji se bavi problemima s koagulacijom u trudnoći, ne znam kod koga je bila Isabel, mislim da je Rozu vodila Ivanišević u Petrovoj... Možda da probaš sa svojom pričom prije sljedeće trudnoće u nekom trenu doći i do Đelmiša za svaki slučaj, ako sam dobro shvatila, on je broj 1 za probl. trudnoće u tom smislu, ne znam.... Najbolje ti je čuti se sa curama i čuti njihova iskustva. Sretno  :Heart: !

----------


## tigrical

Cure, da li je tko radio kariogram u Rijeci? Navodno da ga rade na Medicinskom fakultetu?

----------


## Aurora*

> Napokon mi je stigao i nalaz PAI koji je 4,4 a ref. je do 3,5. Protein S je u redu.
> Znači PAI je povišen kako sam i očekivala obzirom imam mutaciju tj. gen je 4G/4G.


Napokon su i meni stigli i zadnji nalazi pretraga koje sam samoinicijativno te na preporuku dr. Radoncica na svu srecu isla raditi. 

Jednako kao i kod *rikikiki* i kao npr. kod *fritulice1*, a vjerojatno bi se samo na stranicama ove teme nasla jos koja forumasica koja je godinama imala problem sa zatrudnjivanjem, i kod mene je dokazan genotip *4G/4G*, homozigot. Tocno isto kao i kod rikikiki i meni je PAI 4.4, a dokazan mi je i *genotip CT*.

Iz svega sto sam uspjela iscitati ponajvise zahvaljujuci ovoj temi cini se da mi nema bas puno smisla ici u slijedeci postupak bez terapije heparinom. Jesam li dobro zakljucila? Bilo bi mi drago da netko tko je prosao kroz ove dijagnoze prokomentira malo moj zakljucak, jer mi u ovom trenutku padaju na pamet moje 4 izgubljene reproduktivne godine, koje su mogle biti sacuvane da sam samo prije znala, ovo sto sada znam (ako sam naravno pravilno zakljucila)...  :Sad: 




> Cure, da li je tko radio kariogram u Rijeci? Navodno da ga rade na Medicinskom fakultetu?


*tigrical* jesi bila kod dr. R.? Jesu li ti vec stigli kakvi nalazi? Ima li sta novo kod tebe na ovu temu?

----------


## tigrical

*Aurora** bila sam kod dr. R. i dao mi je još dodatnih pretraga za obavit i to ću slijedeći tjedan (opet ZG), a prošli tjedan sam vadila kariogram na Rebru. Stigli su mi nalazi od koagulograma - to je o.k. i genetskih pretraga trombofilije - heterozigot.

----------


## Aurora*

Sta to znaci da i ti imas genotip CT (tockastu mutaciju na genu MTHFR), jesi na to mislila, kad si rekla da si heterozigot?

Koliko dugo si cekala na kariogram od dana narucivanja do pretrage? I koliko dugo se ceka na nalaz? Meni sada nekako jos to fali i bas bih voljela i to imati prije Maribora, ali nisam sigurna hocu li uspjeti napraviti.

----------


## tigrical

> Sta to znaci da i ti imas genotip CT (tockastu mutaciju na genu MTHFR), jesi na to mislila, kad si rekla da si heterozigot?
> 
> Koliko dugo si cekala na kariogram od dana narucivanja do pretrage? I koliko dugo se ceka na nalaz? Meni sada nekako jos to fali i bas bih voljela i to imati prije Maribora, ali nisam sigurna hocu li uspjeti napraviti.


Da, MTHFR, to sam mislila, tu mi piše heterozigot. Od kad sam zvala Rebro cca za 2 tjedna su me naručili za kariogram, a nalaz su mi rekli da će doć za 3 tjedna do mjesec dana.

----------


## sweety

Pozdrav
Vidim da ste iskopale i ovu temu, pa bi nešto htjela pitat.
Mi trenutno pokušavamo začet drugu bebu.

Prvu smo dobili nakon 2 god pokušavanja, u stvari nakon 3 ciklusa Dabrostona, prije nije išlo.
Dogodio nam se zastoj u rastu i carski nakon izostanka dijastole u 36+2. Beba preživila. :Zaljubljen: 
Godinu ipo dana sam tumarala, onda me jedna forumašica uputila te sam napravila osnovne genetske pretrage na trombofiliju i dobila:

*MTHFR homozigot T/T
PAI-1 homozigot 4G/4G
ACE heterozigot I/D*

F II i V nemam nalaz jer je krivo prepisano s uputnice pa mi nisu odradili genetske mutacije.
Samo trenutnu koagulaciju na ta dva, koja je OK.
Naručena sam tek za Rujan kod hematologa, pa ću tek onda moći tražit daljnju obradu.

Puno toga sam naučila, ali me još uvjek nešto zanima.

*Kako sve to utječe na samo začeće, na implantaciju?*
Ja nikad nisam imala ni spontani, ni bilošto. Ovaj zastoj u rastu je čisto pao s marsa.

Sad se trudimo pola godine i opet ništa.
Trenutno čekam nalaze briseva, a u stvari čekam da odem opet kod ginića da tražim uputnicu za vadit hormone.

----------


## imanavim

Treba li za imunološke pretrage na rebru  uputnici priložiti i liječničku dokumentaciju odn. preporuku specijalista? gleda li to tamo netko? nakon koliko vremena jave termin ako se naručuje faxom?

----------


## vikki

Treba ti samo uputnica. Meni su termin javili za dan ili dva, već sam zaboravila (faksom sam slala uputnicu).

----------


## imanavim

Hvala puno!!!!

----------


## Petronjela

Cure jedno pitanjce? Gdje mogu tražiti drugo mišljenje vezano uz potpomognutu oplodnju i mutaciju na MTHFR C677T-u i PAI-u (heterozigot).
Napominjem da sam već preboljela dub.vensku trombozu uslijed oralne kontracepcije i dr.A na VV-u kaže da on nebi išao na stimulirane postupke.
Čula sam za Petrovu i dr.Đelmiša..Ima koga na sv.Duhu?

----------


## martina123

> miska,
> dok ne dobijes misljenje doktora - jako je tesko tvrditi da su ovakvi nalazi sigurno, 100%, krivac za probleme s implantacijom - previse je tu faktora koji uticu - no dobro je na te nalaze obratiti paznju i po potrebi u slijedece postupke ici s malim dozama aspirina  i/ili heparinom jer:
> 
> PAI-1 4G/4G - takav nalaz ukazuje na moguce probleme s koagulacijom (zgrusavanjem krvi) i to fibrinolizom, jer je kod 4G homozigota moguc povisen PAI-1 a taj poviseni PAI-1 onda ometa fibrinolizu (fibrinoliza je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji su produkt zgrusavanja) pa to moze imati za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina i mogucu trombozu , sto po nekim istrazivanjima moze kod ovih nasih tema zasmetati mozda i kod same implantacije a i u trudnoci, no PAI-1 4g/4g polimorfizam ima cca. 27% populacije (nije tolika rijetkost) ali kod nekih zna jace smetati - sada kada znas da si nositelj ove mutacije bilo bi jako dobro napraviti pretrage: odrediti razinu PAI-1(da se vidi kakva ti je van trudnoce) i napraviti i ACE polimorfizam (da ne duljim odredjena ACE mutacija moze pojacati uticaj PAI-1 4G/4G mutacije i to je dobro znati) - heparin tu pomaze cirkulaciji i preko uticaja na koag. parametre pomaze da ne dodje do nakupljanja fibrina
> 
> aCI-IgG : 21 - umjereno pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela - najbolje bi bilo ponoviti pretragu za 6-8 tjedana jer to sto su ti ta antitijela sada malo povisena moze biti i neka prolazna pojava- inace ta povisena  antitijela mogu ukazivati na antifosfolipidni sindrom - to je stanje kada dolazi do pojacene "ljepljivosti" krvi sto moze dovesti do pojacanog stvaranja ugrusaka (pojacane koagulacije), takvi problemi s acl-om se vrlo cesto javljaju tek kasnije u trudnoci - puno izvora ne spomine probleme kod implantacije, no raznorazni imunoloski problemi znaju smetati od same implantacije (ALC antitijela mogu biti povisena kod razlicitih zdravstvenih problema, a ima i zena kojima su ona sasvim Ok van trudnoce i ta antitijela im skoce samo u trudnoci) - aspirin i heparin tu djeluju i na imunoloske parmetre a i uticu na koagulaciju, laicki receno popravljaju cirkulaciju i i "razrjedjuju" krv (uticu na razlicite koagulacijske parametre)
> 
> Drage cure svima veliki     
> 
> PS: ove dane rjedje odgovaram jer kad planinarim onda apistiram od racunala (stiglo i moje vrijeme za godisnji)


Moj IgG je 14- umjereno pozitivan... A rezultat moej tromboze i iznenadne smrti mojeg Ivana u 30tj. znate.... Izgleda da je to taj Hyuzov sindrom....

----------


## vikki

Martina, koji IgG ti je povišen, je l' aCl-IgG ili nešto drugo?. Naime, općenito povišena IgG antitijela upućuju na upalu koja je prošla, a IgM na nešto akutno, a ako je riječ o stalno povećanim vrijednostima (kod mene npr.), može se sumnjati na antifosfolipidni sindrom.

Petronjela, znam za Đelmiša u Petrovoj i Duića u Zajčevoj, na Sv. Duhu nisam nikad bila i ne znam, mada mi se čini da su na jednoj temi cure spominjale nekoga. Za tvoj problem mi se definitivno najboljim čini Đelmiš.

----------


## Petronjela

Vikki hvala!

----------


## martina123

vikki...

**aCI- IgG =14 GPL** U/ml <10 negativno
* *_*10-20 : slabo pozitvno*

aCI -IgM = 4MPL U/ml _<10negativno.

I sad sam se cula sa Prof. i rekao mi je da ce me sutra naruciti kod imunologa.
Cuj....
Da je upala nebi rekla..
Prije bi, na zalost, ta antikardiolipinska antitijela povezala sa svojom masovnom trombozom koja mi se desila i sa gubitkom Ivana u 30tj.
(sada kada citam imam puno povezanosti sa sa antifosfolipidnim sindromom.. mozda sasvim slucajno, vidjet cemo... ponavljat cu neke nalaze.)

----------


## martina123

> vikki...
> 
> **aCI- IgG =14 GPL** U/ml <10 negativno
> * *_*10-20 : slabo pozitvno*
> 
> aCI -IgM = 4MPL U/ml _<10negativno.
> 
> I sad sam se cula sa Prof. i rekao mi je da ce me sutra naruciti kod imunologa.
> Cuj....
> ...


Evo i drugi nalazi (koji su mi svi ok osim MTHFR-a)

Evo nalazi:

Faktor V (mutacija gena V.Leiden):normalan gen
Faktor II - protrombin (mutacija 20210 C677T): normalan gen
*Metilentetrafidrofolat Reduktaza - MTHFR: Heterozigot*

Testovi koagulacije- svi dobri.
PTT (25-40sek): 32
Protrombinsko vrijeme (0,7-1,3):1,02
APTV omjer (0,8-1,2):1,0
Fibrinogen (1,8-4,00): 3,4
Broj trombocita (150-350): 166
Antitrombin (75-125%): 105
Protein C- global (0,69-1,56): 1,39
Protein C (70-140%): 118
Protein S (50-130%): 78
APC rezistencija (0,86-1,10): 4,3
Lupus antikoagulant LA1 (31-45sek): 41

----------


## Pinky

nalazi slijedeci:

faktor v - normalni tip gena
faktor ii - normalni tip gena

*MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-I - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE- insercijsko delecijski genotip (ID)

*anyone? sta sad?

----------


## kriistiina

Pinky ja ti nemam pojma.. I mi smo baš danas dobili neke nalaze i kod muža je faktor V leiden heterozigot... Čitam, tražim, ali ne mogu naći sad jel to odgovorno za dva neuspjela IVF-a... Jel znate može li to utjecati na implantaciju?? Ma ja ne znam više ništa...  :Sad:

----------


## Pinky

ja muža nisam ni istraživala...

----------


## kriistiina

Ma treba i njih, za svaki slučaj  :Smile: .... Moj jadan što got treba, a mogu i muški ide..

----------


## sweety

A kojeg smisla ima da muški idu na test, mislim zbog oplodnje, zbog eventualnih stvari kasnije u životu je drugo.
Pa neće njih stavit na heparin ako imaju koju mutaciju.
Stvarno nisam još čula da bi neko mogao imati lošiji spermiogram zbog eventualno slabije cirkulacije usljed tih mutacija, ajd nikad se ne zna, možda i tu nađu kakvu poveznicu.

Ono što bude beba nasljedila, hebiga nasljedit će, nema tu jabi ovo jabi ono.
Evo pogledajte faktor nasljeđivanja kod FV Leiden.
http://www.fvleiden.org/images/genetics.jpg

----------


## kriistiina

Doktor iz Petrove mi je rekao neka ide i on na sve što može, još čekamo one NK stanice, Hla kompatibilnost i to.. Zadnji put su stanice bile odlične pa vjeruju da je razlog ne implantacije imunološki  :Sad: ........ Hvala sweety!!!

----------


## glacova

> Doktor iz Petrove mi je rekao neka ide i on na sve što može, još čekamo one NK stanice, Hla kompatibilnost i to.. Zadnji put su stanice bile odlične pa vjeruju da je razlog ne implantacije imunološki ........ Hvala sweety!!!


Ovo što čekate NK stanice su natural killers? Gdje si ih vadila,molim te?

----------


## Pinky

nk stanice su skupa i precjenjena pretraga. imala sam uputnicu za vadjenje krvi za nk stanice, ali pošto sam ja šmrkava od prve jesenje prehlade do slijedećeg ljeta, nisam ih mogla vaditi, jer se nk stanice mogu vaditi SAMO I JEDINO ako ste potpuno zdravi.
hla kompatibilnost je dobro napraviti.

----------


## vikki

HLA kompatibilnost u nas više ne smatraju tako relevantnom pretragom niti bitnim faktorom u MPO-u i iznošenju trudnoće. Istraživanja su ovdje rađena na vrlo malom uzorku i zapravo nije bilo statistički signifikantne razlike između broja žena koje su zatrudnile i iznijele trudnoću u skupini koja je primala IVIG i onoj koja nije bila na terapiji. U obje su skupine bile uključene žene koje su prethodno imale nekoliko spontanih i otprilike jednak broj ih je iznio trudnoću, s terapijom ili bez nje. Od IVIG-a se odustalo, pogotovo nakon što se pokazalo da niskomolekularni heparin uspješno prevenira moguće probleme. 
Što se NK stanica tiče, rečeno mi je da NK iz periferne krvi (što mi vadimo) nije isto što i NK iz sluznice maternice i nema neke svrhe vaditi ih, mada pretraga je u sklopu masu onih koje je poželjno učiniti nakon puno neuspjelih IVF-ova ili spontanih pobačaja. NK se kod nas vade na Rebru, ne znam je l' se vade još negdje.

----------


## mare41

NK se rade u svim bolnicama, ako ne podrazumijevaju NK aktivnost, al to su vrlo nespecifični nalazi, i ne uzimaju se puno u obzir, kao ni HLA, kako si vikki i rekla, smatra se da je to out.

----------


## glacova

Hvala,cure!

----------


## kriistiina

glacova vadila sam ih u KBO Osijek .... Ma kad sam došla sa uputnicom su se svi gledali i nisu znali što hoću..... Pola su mi izvadili ( što su znali ), a pola nisu .... Vidjet ću kad dobijem nalaze .... Do 9 mjeseca moram čekati postupak pa da ne stojim na mjestu sam odlučila obaviti te pretrage...... 
I da, NK su natural killers.......

Vidite kako neki kažu da je to sve super bitno, a drugi da to nije baš tako ... Više ni sama ne znam koga da slušam..... najbolje sebe..  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

I NK-iće bi trebao raditi Osijek, sad ih svugdje  ima :Smile:

----------


## glacova

[QUOTE=kriistiina;1654756]glacova vadila sam ih u KBO Osijek .... Ma kad sam došla sa uputnicom su se svi gledali i nisu znali što hoću..... 

Mene stvarno obeshrabruje kada mi "laici" znamo više od onih koji tamo sjede i koji bi trebali kakti znati sve!

----------


## tuzna

imam 27 godina.
utvrden PCOS i jaku inzulinsku rezistenciju,visak kg zbog toga, hiperandrogenemija,ali bez hirzutizma,tj.bez pojacane dlakavosti.
za 3 mjeseca ,kako sam na gluforminu,smrsala sam 10 kg.

u prvom stimuliranom,prije 6 mjeseci,i FET-u prije 3 mjeseca, nisam znala za inzulinsku,ni za hiperandrogenemiju-povisene androgene,pa nisam ni pila gluformin.
oba su postupka bila neuspjesna.

onda sma krajem marta pocela piti gluformin i 40 dana je bila dnevna doza 850 mg,pa vec oko 1,5 mjesec je 3x850 mg.

prije nepun mjesec sam ponovo krenula u stimulaciju,dakle,novi stimulirani postupak.
druga klnika,drugi protokol, sporo reagujem,sto je meni bas i nespojivo sa PCOS-om i sklonost ka hiperstimulaciji, greskom dr.-a samo 1js,koja je vracena 3-ci dan , osmostanicna,grade I,ali sam procurila 14 dana nakon punkcije,sto mi se svaki put desilo, prije bete ,dakle.

brine me sto sa 27 god imam vec 2 ICSI postupka i i FET iza sebe,a da nisam ni do bete dogurala.
kvalitet js nije upitan, u prvom postupku 9 js,sve bile morule 4ti dan,u ovom drugom,ova 1js je 3. dan bila osmostanicna,grade I.

pocinjem brinuti da nesto nije u redu sa imunologijom...
nisam sigurna da li je uvijek splet nesretnih okolnosti,jer mi je dr rekla da su prvi ICSI iFET radeni dok nije tretirana inzulinska,a ona sa hiperandrogenemijom  stvara takvo okruzenje u matrnici da je upitna mogucnost implantacije.
medutim,citala sam da su zene sa PCOS-om sklone trombofiliji, nesto vezano i za lipide, a ja mislim da imam i genetsku sklonost trombofiliji,jer mije djed i jedna tetka uvijek imali problema sa prosirenim venama i trombovina,a ujak kardiolog je u 50. imao vrlo jak infarkt(ako to ima veze).
djed je umro od infarkta crijeva,dakle,trombovi su mu zacepili tanko crijevo.
nisam sigurna koliko to ima veze sa ovim o cemu se pricalo na imunologiji.
konkreno,zanima me da li za D dimere i sve silne imunoloske nalaze ima veze kad sam stimulirana i sve sto se pije u postupku(konkretno,ja sam pila andol,prednison 5 mg, prenatal,folnu....)?

htjela bih bas da vidim da li je to problem sto nikad nisam dogurala ni do bete,a svi mi uvijek daju velike sanse zbog godina i kvaliteta js....pocinjem doista da brinem.

----------


## mare41

tuzna, ne znam otkud ste, al vrijeme je za jedne opsežne konzultacije (ako takve niste već obavili), mi ovdje preporučujemo (uglavnom) jednog doktora iz Zg, svi znaju kojeg :Smile: , al možeš mu se i obratiti u pisanom obliku preko net-a.

----------


## Pinky

tuzna, da sam na tvom mjestu ja bi napravila nalaz genetske sklonosti trombofiliji. moja baka je umrla od trombofilije, svi na toj strani porodice imaju problema sa venama, i ispostavilo se da nisam puhala na hladno, imam mutacije na 3 gena.

----------


## tuzna

ja sam iz BIh i nazalost,ovdje nemamoo nikog ko se bavi imunologijom,a da je nesto solidno uradio po tom pitanjju. hocu reci,nemamo bosanskog dr.-a R, niti onog sa Đ, kojeg cesto spominjete po forumima.

dr.-u R sam se vec obracala preko foruma,a evo idem opet ,jednostavno cu modificirati text koji sam ovdje  napisala.

doista pocinjem da brinem zasto sa 27 godina ne ostvarujme trudnocu. 
ako iko ima pametnih ideja...tu sam.
smisljam nacin kako da dodem do uputnice i povadem one imunoloske nalaze koje mogu u svom kantonu, da pokupim saglasnoti za one koje moram u drugom kantonu i da vidim koliko novca treba za ove koje cu morati privatno, te da konacno vidim na cemu sam.ubijedena sam da neki problem postoji.

----------


## rozalija

Cure večeras sam bila na pregledu kod hematologa i na osnovu povišenih d-dimera i fibrinogena mi je dao uputnicu za Zg za KBC Rebro da odradim sve testove kougolacije. E sada interesira me pošto ja živim u Mostaru koliko dugo trebam čekati da me prime i kako ide ta procedura, treba li se nešto posebno naručivati.

Plizzzzzzzzzz pomozite savjetom ukoliko ste upoznate
E da koliko se čekaju nalazi na genetske biljege? Ja sam sada u 24 tj trudnoće i moj hematolog me je poslao da odradim te nalaze ukoliko bude potrebno da mi uključi heparin. U Mostaru sam odradila neke nalaze:
PV-123,7 (ref.vr 70-130)
APVT 26,5 (ref.vrij 26-36)
TT 16,1 (14-21)
Fibrinogen 5,2 (1,8-3,5)
D-dimeri 2498 (max 550)
trombociti 234
 kao i  ENA profil i ACA i sve je bilo ok.

Hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## vikki

Rozalija, trebala bi nazvati Petrovu, PT1 ili PT2 (Đelmiš je na jedinici). Možda da kontaktiraš laky, ona je bila na PT2, mislim da se ne čeka dugo da dođeš s obzirom na to da si trudnica. Telefon odjela je 4604-728. Na pp ti mogu poslati mail jednoga od dr.-a ako ne uspiješ srediti telefonom. Koliko se nalazi čekaju, uh, svatko ima različito iskustvo, kod Đelmiša brzo dođu, ako se dobro sjećam.

----------


## rozalija

> Rozalija, trebala bi nazvati Petrovu, PT1 ili PT2 (Đelmiš je na jedinici). Možda da kontaktiraš laky, ona je bila na PT2, mislim da se ne čeka dugo da dođeš s obzirom na to da si trudnica. Telefon odjela je 4604-728. Na pp ti mogu poslati mail jednoga od dr.-a ako ne uspiješ srediti telefonom. Koliko se nalazi čekaju, uh, svatko ima različito iskustvo, kod Đelmiša brzo dođu, ako se dobro sjećam.


Hej draga moja, najveći problem je kod svega toga što ja ovdje mogu dobiti uputnicu jedino za Rebro. Laky je bila u direktnoj vezi sa prof. Kuvačićem i preko njega je otišla za Petrovu a meni ovdje uputnicu ta neka komisija može za te nalaze jedino dati za KBC Rebro, tako mi je hematolog rekao. Danas sam zvala lab na Rebru i reklli su mi da se za vađenje nalaza ne trebam ništa specijalno naručivati, mogu doći svaki dan od 7-9 se rade nalazi a sada koliko se čekaju pitanje je, pokušat ću ih zamoliti ukoliko mogu malo da ubrzaju te pretrage. 
Ma znaš sada me još i to mora peglati, ali ovaj hematolog je oprezan i poslala me je na pretrage. A na kraju sve ovisi sutra od mog ginekologa kod kojeg imam zakazan pregled, šta  će on reći da li mogu putovati za Zg ili ne, ako kaže da mi ne preporuča putovanje, ostat ću na čemu sam i Bogu se pomoliti pa šta bude.
Inače i ovaj moj hematolog kaže da su d-dimeri povišeni u trudnoći. Pitala sam za preventivni heparin a ona kaže da to ne dolazi u obzir dok ne odradim nalaze, jer ja sam imala dosta veliko krvarenje u trudnoći i boji se da heparinopet sve ne pokrene, pa onda više štete nego koristi. 

Kako si mi ti?

----------


## vikki

Sorry, sad sam tek shvatila da je uputnica za Rebro, a ne za Petrovu dnevnu bolnicu. Da, oni vade krv između 7 i 9, za naručivanje više ne znam kako ide, a ne mogu ti reći ni koliko se čekaju jer nisam radila sve pretrage na trombofiliju (jer bi ionako bila na heparinu). Ne znam što bih ti rekla, vidjet ćeš sutra onda što će ginekolog reći. D-dimeri i fibrinogen jesu povišeni u trudnoći, nekom manje, nekom više, no s obzirom na (ah, uvijek isto ponavljam) dugo čekanu i teško ostvarenu trudnoću, ne bi bilo loše učiniti te pretrage. Kako god, ne treba raditi paniku, poslušat ćeš ginekologa. Drž' se  :Heart: 

P. S. Dobro sam  :Smile:

----------


## tuzna

rozalija,kako ide to da te iz BiH salju za Zg?immo nki medudrzavni ugovor,dogovor,sta vec?
sretno,mila,i ja se vec brinem za trombofiliju,izmuljala sma sebi neke uputnice(dopisala pretrage na uputnicu,moram tako,nemarni su dr.-i)i juce vadila:
fibrinogen,d diimere.APTT,TT, IgG,IgM,IgA, ponovila testosteron(jer je ranije bio povisen,pa da vidim da l je gluformin uspio smanjiti T,provjerila zeljezo,jer sam krvarila poslije biokem.,)
sve sam sama sebi upisala,jer mi niko to nije dao da radim.rekla da mi treba uputnica za betu hcg,da ju provjerim jos jednom,i onda sebi dopisala i ovo :Smile: 
u ponedjeljak nadam se nalazi

----------


## Marnie

tuzna, da li i vaši dr-i dobiju od državnog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje nekakav "račun" za sve pretrage za koje su odobrili uputnice?  Da ne bi imala problema...

----------


## rozalija

> rozalija,kako ide to da te iz BiH salju za Zg?immo nki medudrzavni ugovor,dogovor,sta vec?
> sretno,mila,i ja se vec brinem za trombofiliju,izmuljala sma sebi neke uputnice(dopisala pretrage na uputnicu,moram tako,nemarni su dr.-i)i juce vadila:
> fibrinogen,d diimere.APTT,TT, IgG,IgM,IgA, ponovila testosteron(jer je ranije bio povisen,pa da vidim da l je gluformin uspio smanjiti T,provjerila zeljezo,jer sam krvarila poslije biokem.,)
> sve sam sama sebi upisala,jer mi niko to nije dao da radim.rekla da mi treba uputnica za betu hcg,da ju provjerim jos jednom,i onda sebi dopisala i ovo
> u ponedjeljak nadam se nalazi


Hej draga moja
Ja sam ti ovdje otišla kod hematologa i ona mi je dala nalaz svoj i tražila uputnicu za Zg. Sa tim nalazom suprug je predao za komisiju koja odobrava uputnice i koja će biti gotova za par dana. Znam da pacijenti KBC Mostar mogu po preporuci lječnika dobiti uputnice za Zg da odrade neke pretrage koje se ne mogu završiti u Mostaru. Ja sam isto kao i ti odradile te iste nalaze, sve je bilo ok osim tih d-dimera koji su povišeni ali valjda oni su inače povišeni u trudnoći. Ovaj hematolog hoće da bude siguran i sprema me na KBC Rebro da odradim sve pretrage.

E sada sve zavisi od mog ginekologa ukoliko on kaže da mogu putovati putovat ću i odradit ću te nalaze.

----------


## tuzna

super da imas mogucost ici u zg.
ja cekam srijedu,kad ce me mozda pozvati da uradim protein s i c ,dodat cu i homocistein sebi.
ne znma ima li u sa ili igdje u Bih uraditi aCL,LAC,Faktor V Leiden ,AT III , F-II 20210 protrombin mutaciju, PAI 4G/5G.
 zna neko?

----------


## tuzna

ma,kakvi racuni? ne vjerujem.a i da dobiju racune,bas ce se sjetiti dr porordične medicine,koji ima mali milijun pacjenata ko sam ja i sto mi je dao da radim.
ne brinite, sve sam varijante razradila  :Smile: 
nema druge,nego ovako da uradim nalaze

P.S. uputnice daje ljekar opce/ porordicne medicine u dom zdravlja. mozete misliti koliko ljudi dnevno tu dode po uputnicu,osim toga,moja kuma ga poznaje,tj njenni roditelji,pa ako se sta iskomplikuje, sredit cu sa njima da mu objasne zasto sam to radila,oni to svakako ne kuze nista  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> super da imas mogucost ici u zg.
> ja cekam srijedu,kad ce me mozda pozvati da uradim protein s i c ,dodat cu i homocistein sebi.
> ne znma ima li u sa ili igdje u Bih uraditi aCL,LAC,Faktor V Leiden ,AT III , F-II 20210 protrombin mutaciju, PAI 4G/5G.
>  zna neko?


Možda jedino klinički bolnički centar sarajevo, ja sam zvala masu privatnih labaratorija BiH i dobila odgovore da to ne rade.
U KBC Mostar se rade neke pretrage a i to ovisi od reagensa ima li ih ili ne, ali ove pretrage vezane za genetiku nažalost ne rade.
Pokušaj provjeriti sa KBC Sarajevo, šta treba kod njih,možda oni to rade.

----------


## rozalija

aCL ti rade u KBC Mostar, ja sam radila tu pretragu prije par dana i bila mi je ok, proteic C i S rade svaki zadnji četvrtak u mjesecu kao i faktor VIII. Pokušaj se raspitati šta ti trebaš da odradiš te pretrage i možeš li uputnicu iz drugog kantona to odraditi. Broj telefona ti  je:036/341-921 (labaratorij Mostar) i probaj odmah zvati da vidiš situaciju ukoliko uspiješ da predkraj mjeseca upadneš i odradiš protein C i S, faktor VIII i aCL.

----------


## tuzna

protein s i c  cu u KB zenica odraditi nadams e u srijedu
a ove genetske ima odraditi na ilidzi,privatni lab(nema lac i acl,ali ima leiden,pai,faktor II 20210). 
acl i lac gore nema, znaci to mogu smao u bolnici ,ukoliko ima u bolnici,la nema sanse da mi daju saglasnost...steta,rado bih sve obavila .i kariogram...

----------


## rozalija

> protein s i c  cu u KB zenica odraditi nadams e u srijedu
> a ove genetske ima odraditi na ilidzi,privatni lab(nema lac i acl,ali ima leiden,pai,faktor II 20210). 
> acl i lac gore nema, znaci to mogu smao u bolnici ,ukoliko ima u bolnici,la nema sanse da mi daju saglasnost...steta,rado bih sve obavila .i kariogram...


Jesi pitala za cijene i koji je to lab na ilidži, imaš broj telefona?

----------


## rozalija

Znaš li koliko dugo čekaš nalaze u tom privatnom labu na Ilidži?

----------


## fatamorgana

broj lab-a na Ilidzi je 033 628 302, rade svaki radni dan od 8-17h. Taj laboratorij radi i mnoge nalaze koji se ne mogu uraditi ni u Klinickom Univerzitetskom Centru Sarajevo

----------


## tuzna

bravo, fato!
to je taj lab,ja sam zvala dali mi analize i cijene,pa vam ih napisem kad nadem papir

----------


## tuzna

Evo:
LAc i aCL,AT-III ne rade na ilidzi,ali ima lab Beyer u ZG koji su mi dali sljedece cijene
AT III - nalaz bude gotov isti dan, cijena 150,00 kn
LAC - nalaz gotov za 3 dana - cijena 180,00 kn
aCL - nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna - cijena 440,00 kn 

A,na ilidzi su sljedece cijene:
Proteini S-60KM
Protein C-60KM
APTV ne rade ,ali sam ja to uradila u KB Zenica,dakle ,to ima u svakoj kantonajlnoj bolnici
NK ćelije-40KM(ovo ne znma sta misle pod NK,ja sam cula da su te pretrage jako skupe,pa mi je malo nejasno sta je 40KM)
D dimeri 60KM
IgG,IgM i IgA-60KM(ni ovo mi nije jasno  da li je po jednoj pretrazi 60KM ili su sve 3 60KM)
APC(aktivirani protein C rezistencija)-60KM
antinuklearna antitijela 80KM
POlimorfizam na F V Leiden-200 KM
F-II 20210 protrombin mutacija - 200 KM
PAI 4G/5G-300 KM

----------


## tuzna

fato,znas li rade li sta od genetskih(mada ne znam je li sta od ovoga genetika,mozda ovaj PAI i Leiden?)pretraga rade u Centru za humanu genetiku u Sarajevu,mm je ti u radio kariogram.juce prevrcuci neke stare nalaze nadoh broj tog centra,pa se mislim da li oni sta od ovoga rade...

----------


## tuzna

> Evo:
> LAc i aCL,AT-III ne rade na ilidzi,ali ima lab Beyer u ZG


ups,nije Beyer,nego *Breyer*

----------


## imanavim

Bok. Imam pitanje za iskusnije na ovom području. Otkrivene su mi sljedeće mutacije: MTHFR-Homozigot TT, i h PAI.-heterozigot.Imala sam dva rana spontana pobačaja i u sljedećoj trudnoći sam na heparinu.
Zanima me (ako je neka od vas išla kod prof.Djelmiša) je li vam on preporučio da *prije* trudnoće uzimate andol/aspirin? Čula sam oprečna mišljenja.

----------


## tonili

Malo ću se prikrpat tu s pitanjcem: Je li netko radio D-dimere u Petrovoj 3, kak to tam šljaka, jer se mora naručit, koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## tuzna

evo mene sa nalazima.
radila ih prosle sedmice,prije 8 dana tacnije,tek danas gotov nalaz
evo:
*APTT(APTV)- 44,8 (6,6-26)*
TT 19,5 (14-21)
*Fibirnogen 7,82 (1,9-3,5)* 
*D-dimer plus < 50 (63,8- 246,4)*
sve ovo podebljano je imalo pored zvjezdicu,dakle nije ok...jesam li bila u pravu sto sam brinula za probleme za koagulacijom?


IgG 12,9 (7-16)
IgA 1,7 (0,7-4)
IgM 0,7 (0,4-2,3)
ovo je ok? moze li ovo znaciti da nemam problema sa imunologijom?

*Beta hcg 62,7 (<6,15)*
beta je 8 dana prije ovog vadenja bila 65,2,ali je ref vrijednost iznad 5 u tom labu bila(a ovdje sad je iznad 6,15).
je l mi se cini ili sporo pada?
osim toga,danas je 3. dan kako imam pravu menstruaciju,bez bolova ikakvih(inace,bubu bolovi prvi dan,malo drugi). doduse,dan prije nego je pocelo ovo krvarenje(koja zovem menstruacija jer je istog intenziteta,mozda malo blaze)imala sam menstrulne bolove.
st asad?
jedino je dobro da je testosteron granicno visok,a do sad je uvijek bio visociji od granice gornje.

----------


## vikki

Tuzna, čini se da ima problema s koagulacijom. Od imunoloških bi bilo dobro napraviti aCl-IgM i aCl-IgG (antikardiolipinska antitijela) i LAC (lupus antikoagulans). Mene brine tvoja beta, trebala je biti ispod 10, no možda ode s ovom menstruacijom, bilo bi dobro ponoviti je za 5 do 7 dana.

----------


## rozalija

Hej cure moje drage
evo mene opet sa mojim d-dimerima.
Samo da napišem da sam uspijela dobiti uputnicu iz Mostara za KBC Rebro za sve pretrage vezane za koagulaciju ali moj dr je rekao ni pod razno putovati za Zagreb ali i tu smo našli rješenje. U nedelju ujutro izvadit će mi krv u labu u Mostaru i pripremit mi je i spremiti zamrznutu u nedelju navečer sa kolima Hitne pomoći će je transportovati iz Mostara za Zagreb tačnije na KBC Rebro, tako da sam happy da ja ne moram vozariti na relaciji Mostar-Zagreb-Mostar.

A usput danas sam ponovno odradila neke nalaze koje mogu odraditi u Mostari i evo vrijednosti. Opet su me d-dimeri šokirali (mada mi je dr. Radončić sam rekao da d-dimeri samo za sebe ništa ne pokazuju).
Vrijenosti su:
PV 119,4 (70-130)
APTV 24,8 (26-36)
TT 16,4 (14-21)
Fibrinogen 5,5 (1,8-3,5)
Antitrombin 103 % (70-120)
Protein C 102% (70-140)
Faktor VIII 182 % (70-150)-hematolog mi je rekoa da je faktor VIII inače povišen u trudnoći da on ne bi bio ok da je smanjen, tada je to komplikacija.
ACA sva su negativna.

E sada šta vi mislite o svemu? Ja sam šokirana ovim d-dimerima. (sada sam sama ljuta na sebe zašto sam uopće išla kontrolirati ove nalaze, uživala bih 100% u svojoj trudnoći a ne sada živila pod pritiskom. Tako sam ljuta što mučim ovu svoju malu mrvicu, možda bespotrebnim stresom.)
Ja sam inače imala veliki hematom u 9 tjednu trudnoće puno sam iskrvarila i moj ginekolog je rekao da je taj hematom još prisutan u mom tijelu, ali da više nije opasan po bebu jer ga je beba odavno prerasla i da će on zajedno sa posteljicom izaći na porodu i da je razlog mojih povećanih d-dimera upravo u njegovom prisustvu u mom tijelu. E šta vi mislite o tome?

----------


## vikki

Rozalija, nisi napisala koliki su D-dimeri sad, no mogu samo ponoviti što i doktori, u trudnoći zna biti jako povišen i ne izazvati druge probleme (zajedno s fibrinogenom). Ne znam ima li veze s hematomom, nisam dosad čula za to. Super da ste našli rješenje za pretrage na Rebru! Samo ti miruj i uživaj u trudnoći.

----------


## rozalija

d-dimeri su sada draga moja 3600 brojka da se šokiraš.

----------


## vikki

Uh, dosta, ne znam što bih rekla, no ne možeš ništa nego poslušati liječnika.

----------


## rozalija

> Uh, dosta, ne znam što bih rekla, no ne možeš ništa nego poslušati liječnika.


Da da draga moja dosta je velika ali jednostavno neznam šta da radim. Moj ginekolog neće ni čuje o tim problemima, kaže da je trudnoća uredna, protoke mi mjerio prije par dana savršeni, beba se ok razvija a s druge strane ovaj hematolog nije toliko vezan sa ovom problematikom a kaže mi isto da ona ne smije meni preventivno davati heparin baš iz razloga što sam imala problema sa krvarenjem i strah je da ponovno heparin kod mene ne prozroči krvarenja a onda ništa nismo postigli a i ja sama sam čitala na upustvu vezanom za heparin da jedna od nus pojava u trudnoći može biti krvarenje. E sada šta da radim. Sam dr Radončić mi je napisao sljedeće:

Ovi parametri koji su učinjeni jesu u granicama normale, osim D-dimera koji su nešto viši, no iz njih se ne vidi imate li zaista trombofiliju. Drugim riječima, pojačan fibrinogen i fibrinoliza uobičajeni su u trudnoći a mogu biti posljedica i najobičnije infekcije. Dakle, pokušajte dobiti što više podataka, napravite i test fibrinolize, a trebalo bi i LAC te aCL kao nekakav minimum. Ostale biljege (PAI, genotip PAI/F-II, F V Leiden, MRHFR) mislim da možete napraviti samo u Zagrebu (nažalost). Ne znam gdje ste, no možda ste bliži nekom velikom centru (Split, Beograd, Sarajevo?), jer sofisticirane pretrage rade ovdje samo u KBC-u, te pretrage nisu nimalo jeftine, i treba zaista postojati opravsan razlog za njih. 

A s druge strane bojim se za svoju malu bebicu.Ona je sada ok, a ova njena mama glupa koza je samo stresom muči.
"

----------


## vikki

Jasno mi je, glupo je radit paniku di je nema, s druge strane, teško postugnuta trudnoća po meni zahtijeva poseban tretman. Vjerujem da će sve biti u redu, a bebici se stigneš iskupiti za ovu gnjavažu  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

vikki,znala sam da si tu negdje! :Klap: 
pusa velika trudnici rozaliji. :Kiss: 
i sta cu sad?
i radoncic je rekao da  radim acl,LAC,Leiden,AT III 20210,PAI,ali te nalaze  tesko da cu u BiH odraditi(LAC i aCL jos nisam nasla)
neko mi je rekao kako je te nalaze vadio u Rijeci u Hr,valjda nije bas preskupo.
ok,vikki,pametnice nasa, pls,ajd mi objasni je l ja po ovim imunoglobulinima mogu zakljuciti da nemam imuno problema,da tu ne treba vise cackat dublje?
a,za koagulaciju sam bila  gotovo i sigurna da imam probleme.genetika mi nije bas sklonapo tom pitanju.djed je imao duuuuuuuuugo tromb i prosirene vene,umro od infarkta crijeva(dakle, trombovi zacepili crijava,ako se dobro sjecam), tetka isto, dvije tetke imale probleme sa spontanim kad su ganjale trudnoce u mladosti i jos uz to sam o neg krvna grupa,PCOS,visak kg,do prije 2 mjeseca kutija cigareta dnevno....katastrofa!

beta brine i mene,iskreno.mozda me tjesi da su razliciti labovi, a i evo proslo je jos 8 dana od kad sam vadila nalaze,a prije 3 sad dobila pravu menstruaciju. ponovit cu betu opet za koji dan.

moram inzistirati na proteinu s i c....

brine me sto je puno toga van granica,a bila sam u jednom normalnom stanju,dakle nema razloga koji bi uticao na pogorsanje stanja oko koagulacije.

u septembru,ako bude sve ok sa ovim spontanim, idem po smrzlice,pa sad ne znma sta dalje da radim.

mozda je aspirin i pomogao ovaj put sto je doslo do trudnoce,kakve takve?

sd se jos vise brinem,stalno otkrivam nesto novo

----------


## tuzna

vikki  ,pls kako ovo za d dimere? je li ovo pise vise od 5o da je kod mene,a ref je od *63,8- 246,4?*
da,i jos i ovo,kad sam prije tri dana imala prvi dan jace krvarenje,prvi put sam primijetila dio sluzokozi sa kapilarima(ne znam kako to da pojasnim) na ulosku i taj dan sam imalamenstrualne bolove.do tad nisam imala ugrusaka,samo cista krv na ulosku

----------


## vikki

Tuzna, ne znam kako protumačiti tvoj nalaz D-dimera ovako kako je napisan, no čini mi se da su ispod ref. vrijednosti. Ovi ukupni imunoglobulini koje si radila su vrlo nespecifični, jer im se vrijednost mijenja s obzirom na bilo koju upalu u organizmu, pa bila to i prehlada, no svakako je dobro da su negativni. Za autoimune bolesti dobro je napraviti ANA (antinuklearna antitijela) i anti-dsDNA, no mislim da ne moraš još i to, budući da su ti imunoglobulini u redu. 
Teško je reći zašto dođe ili, češće, ne dođe do trudnoće i koliko aspirin u pojedinom slučaju može pomoći. Ako imaš problema s koagulacijom, aspirin je moguće rješenje, no heparin je daleko bolji jer ne prolazi kroz posteljicu za razliku od aspirina. Tu bi ipak hematolog trebao odlučiti što je najbolje.

----------


## tuzna

cek,pa sta onda znaci snizeni d dimer?(na nalazu pise d diemr plus da je raden?)
a fibrinogen i APTV poviseno?
pojma nemam otkud da krenem sad,niti sta da radim. hematolog ima u gradu 50 km od mene,ali ,iskreno,sumnjam da on ista zna oko MPO i koagulacije,to su uglavnom neki zaostali stari doktori.

----------


## vikki

D-dimeri su sniženi kod arterijskih tromboza, ali stvarno ne znam protumačiti sve u kontekstu. Hematolog ne mora znati puno o MPO-u, važno je da zna treba li kakva terapija inače ili samo u trudnoći (odnosno u ciklusu u kojemu se pripremaš za trudnoću), ili ne treba.

----------


## tuzna

vikki, :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
carica si na ovoj temi  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

Cure ipak na nagovor mog hematologa i mogućnosti da nalaze odradim u Mostaru i spremim za ZG za KBC Rebro, odlučila sam se na malo detaljnije pretrage i odradila nalaze vezane za imunološke pretrage.
Danas su stigli su i moji nalazi sa Rebra pa pliz ako možete da im malo škicnete.
PV 1,15 (veće od 0,70)
APVT 29,2 (24-33)
Fibrinogen 5,3 (1,8-4,1)
FVIII 0,88 (0,50-1,49)
LAC negativan
Protein C 96,5 (70-140)
Protein S 31,3 (48-120)
FV R506Q -nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
FII 20210A-nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
PAI 5G/4G -dokazan genotip 5G/5G-homozigot
Antitrombin III 100% (70-130)

MTHFR i homocistein nisu gotovi, a ACA sam radila u Mostaru i sva su bila ok. Također u Mostaru sam odradila i nalaze vezane za koncentraciju B12 i folne kiseline i bili su ok (u referentnim intervalima, a sada u trudnoći pijem PRENATAL ne folacin koji sam pila gotovo 2 godine i to od 5mg)

E sada cure šta mislite o mojim nalazima, jel ovaj moj PAI zabrinjavajući i da li trebam heparin. Koliko sam uspijela pročitati po nekim stranicama, nisam baš zabrinjavajuća mutacija da spadam u najlakši oblik. Isto tako za smanjen protein S sam na nekim američkim stranicama pročitala da se protein S ni pod razno ne smije raditi u trudnoći, jer tada pokazuje nerealne rezultate, već da se kao mjerodavan smatra onaj koji se odradi van trudnoće, pa tako onda i ovaj moj ne pije baš sada vode, tj. ne mogu ga smatrati kao ispravan nalaz.
Inače ja sutra ulazim u 30 tjedan trudnoće.
Plizzzzzzzzzzz cure   recite nešto u vezi mojih nalaza. 

Hvala svima unaprijed
Poslala sam i mail dr Radončiću.

----------


## rozalija

Samo da prijavim od danas sam ipak pikalica fragminom od 0,2 ml. Razgovarala sam sa dr R i on mi je napisao da moja mutacija je na svu sreća blaži oblik i da moji nalazi spadaju u skupinu dobrih nalaza ali da ipak zbog visokih d-dimera i PAI 5G/5G idem sa najnižom dozom heparina od 0,2 ml do kraja trudnoće. Hvala bogu ja još do kraja imam nekih 8 tjedana (već sam sa mojim ginekologom dogovorila ako bude sve ok CR u 38 tj. trudnoće) pa mi nije baš teško palo ovo pikanje. 
Ma sve ću uraditi za moju mrvicu, da mi ona bude  dobro, pa ako treba i dubiti na glavi do kraja. Svašta smo zajedno prošle, pa ćemo proći i ovo i samo maštam kako ću je za nekih 2 mjeseca zagrliti i poljubiti, mrvicu moju malu. Sada se mogu i malo opustiti i početi sa shopingom za curkicu.

----------


## ZO

odlično rozalija, svu sreću ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## tuzna

rozalija,  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## Petronjela

Cure sa problemima koagulacije..Kada se počinje uzimati heparin? Ja sam heterozigota na MTHFR-u i PAI-u i imala već trombozu, sad mi je potvrđena beta, inače sam na potpomognutoj na VV-u ali trudnoća se dogodila prirodno pa neznam šta mi je činiti..Da se odmah javim na VV?

----------


## vikki

Na VV će te poslati dr. Radončiću da odredi terapiju (tako su mene barem). Heparin se u pravilu uzima od 5. tjedna ili otkad se potvrdi srčana akcija, neki ga daju i od pozitivne bete. U svakom slučaju nije panika, ali se obrati ili Radončiću ili Đelmišu u Petrovu ili privatno (u Petrovoj možeš dobiti injekcije na uputnicu, da ih ne plaćaš, ako postoji indikacija).
Rozi  :Heart:

----------


## Petronjela

Cure gdje je tema i da li postoji za pikalice fragminom/heparinom u trudnoći?

----------


## sweety

Ima na podforumu "trudnoća", mislim da se zvalo "trombofilija u trudnoći".

----------


## sweety

Evo

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/27294-Trombofilija
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/39632-tromboza-genetika
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32289-T...trudno%C4%87i-!

----------


## Petronjela

Hvala Sweety!

----------


## Leva

Cure pomagajte ne znam kako da ovo tumacim...
IgG mi je 32,59 a IGM je 29,03 ostala kardiolipidna antitjela su negativna.
Kod ginica sam narucena u petak. Ima li iko ideju sta mi je ciniti dalje?

----------


## vikki

Nalaz treba ponoviti za 6 tjedana jer ACA mogu biti povišena u slučaju neke upale (pa i prehlade). Moja su stalno povišena i na imunologiji na Rebru rečeno mi je da pijem Andol 100. Neki misle da su im se vrijednosti od Andola i spustile, no moja su antikardiolipnska antitijela već par godina povišena, bez obzira na Andol (više ga ne uzimam jer sam se razlijenila).
Većina ginekologa ne zna ništa o tome ili ne uzimaju u obzir te nalaze, nešto više se time bave dr. Duić i dr. Radončić.

----------


## vikki

Nalaz treba ponoviti za 6 tjedana jer ACA mogu biti povišena u slučaju neke upale (pa i prehlade). Moja su stalno povišena i na imunologiji na Rebru rečeno mi je da pijem Andol 100. Neki misle da su im se vrijednosti od Andola i spustile, no moja su antikardiolipnska antitijela već par godina povišena, bez obzira na Andol (više ga ne uzimam jer sam se razlijenila).
Većina ginekologa ne zna ništa o tome ili ne uzimaju u obzir te nalaze, nešto više se time bave dr. Duić i dr. Radončić.

----------


## Snekica

S obzirom da inače bolujem od multiple skleroze, nesmijem uzimati Andol 100. Da li netko zna što bi se moglo uzimati umjesto njega? To mi je i mali problemčić nakon transfera, a nisam se do sad sjetila pitati za nekakvu zamjenu... A plavuša, šta reć!
Tnx

----------


## spodoba

> Cure pomagajte ne znam kako da ovo tumacim...
> IgG mi je 32,59 a IGM je 29,03 ostala kardiolipidna antitjela su negativna.
> Kod ginica sam narucena u petak. Ima li iko ideju sta mi je ciniti dalje?


iskoristi vrijeme do sljedecih pretraga da pokusas dizati imunitet. kod vrlo niskih vrijednost se cak mogu dobivati infuzije imunglobulina..tada se daje oko 500mg...ali to je sad na lijecnicima da odluce.
sto ti sama mozes uciniti
pokusaj kuru od 6-8 tjedana s ovim:
vitamin C 1-2g + cink 30mg
selen 200mg

cink i vitamin c mozes uzimati zajedno zbog bolje ucintkovitisti...selen nikad ne uzimaj s cinkom.

prirodne imunglobuline sadrzi kolostrum kojeg mozes uzimati u kapsulama...ovisno o proizvodjacu, jedna kapsula sadrzi oko 180mg prirodnog imunglobulina..

----------


## ksena28

plavuša pita: zašto se selen ne smije uzimati s cinkom? (nisam baš briljirala u kemiji pa....)

----------


## spodoba

> plavuša pita: zašto se selen ne smije uzimati s cinkom? (nisam baš briljirala u kemiji pa....)


zato sto se tako umanjuje njihovo djelovanje.
zbunjujuce je da mnogi preparati sadrze i cink i selen...ali ucintkovitost je bolja ako se uzimaju zasebno - a ove gore navedene kolicine su velike..

----------


## vikki

Zašto bi Leva trebala infuziju imunoglobulina? Zar bi se tako snizila antikardiolipinska antitijela?

----------


## spodoba

> Zašto bi Leva trebala infuziju imunoglobulina? Zar bi se tako snizila antikardiolipinska antitijela?


 nisam rekla da bi trebala vec sam napomenula da se kod vrlo niskih vrijednosti se daju infuzije..no kolike niske to lijecnik odlucuje...

----------


## vikki

ACA su specifični imunoglobulini i kod njih je problem povišena vrijednost, a ne niska. Uobičajene su vrijednosti 0-10, umjereno povišene 10-20, srednje povišene 20-30 i jako povišene iznad 30. Dakle, trebalo bi ih sniziti.
Snekice, ne znam za zamjenu za Andol/Aspirin, ovisi valjda o čemu se radi (nisam sve pratila, malo sam u gužvi ovih dana), u trudnoći mu je za koagulacijske probleme zamjena niskomolekularni heparin, koji je i bolja varijanta od andola.

----------


## cranky

> S obzirom da inače bolujem od multiple skleroze, nesmijem uzimati Andol 100. Da li netko zna što bi se moglo uzimati umjesto njega? To mi je i mali problemčić nakon transfera, a nisam se do sad sjetila pitati za nekakvu zamjenu... A plavuša, šta reć!
> Tnx


U jednoj divnoj knjizi sam pročitala da E vitamin djeluje odlično na prokrvljenost tako da mislim da bi ti to mogla bit barem kakva takva zamjena, a ima i drugih dobrih svojstava. Ja ga pijem od punkcije  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Joj, Cranky, divna si!!! Taman mi je ostalo od mm.

----------


## kriistiina

Molila bih Vas za informaciju.. Gdje u Hrvatskoj mogu izvaditi APA, ATA, NK, CTLs i HLA kompatibilnost? Treba li mi više uputnica ili samo jedna na kojoj su te sve pretrage? Ovo Vas pitam jer moja doktorica opće prakse ne zna. Na Rebru su mi rekli da rade samo HLA kompatibilnost, a u jednoj privatnoj poliklinici je pre, pre, preskupo, a i rade samo tri od šest pretraga... Hvala !

----------


## gianna

Ne mogu naći na forumu da li je netko imao utvrđenu visoku razinu faktora 8?
Zanima me kakve su bile reakcije dr. t. što se poduzelo?

Inače, pai mi je malo povišen 3,6 (ref. vrijednost je do 3,5).
Do kojih visina se kreče taj PAI?

----------


## kinki

1. normalni tip gena za faktor V
2. normalni tip gena za faktor II
3. heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
4. polimorfizam(5G/5G)
5. delecijski genotip(DD)


to su moji nalazi molekularne analize gena za trombofiliju.   trebam li se zabrinuti???

----------


## sweety

Pozz

Pitanjce
Evo gotova mi "većina" pretraga...

Genetske: FV i FII su ok, nema ničega.

Od trenutnih van granica jedino 
*Lp (Lipoprotein), duplo veći
FXI nešto sitno veći
C3 malo snižen*

Ima itko ideju  o tome?

----------


## sweety

> ...
> *MTHFR homozigot T/T
> PAI-1 homozigot 4G/4G
> ACE heterozigot I/D*
> ...


 Inače mi je ovakva genetska slika.

----------


## ina33

Sweety, tko te slao na pretrage i što on kaže? Za ovo neki uvode fragmin/heparin.... jer su neke teorije, za ovaj PAI-1 homozigot da otežava implantaciju (dr. Radončić, dr. Župančić, hematologinja s KB Rebro), ali to nije uklesano u stijeni i neko će ti ovaj nalaz sada uzimati u obzir (dr. Poljak, dr. Radončić), netko baš i neće - Riječani itd. itd... Ono - nije da se svi jednoznačno slažu oko toga i da je to tako i tako - konsenzus gino struke.

----------


## sandraks

drage curke, molim pomoć: trebam obavit dvije pretrage PAI 1 i PAI 1 genotipizacija ( polimorfizam) a nemam di u zg-u.na rebru gdje su inače to radili nemaju reagensa i rekli su mi da ga ne buju niti imali sigurno da kraja ove godine, a za sljedeću da još ne znaju....sve ostale bolnice u zgb-u to ne rade ( sad neću navoditi detelje o toj putešestviji jer se odma nasekiram a to mi nije dobro, ne?) uglavnom, čula sam da se te pretrage mogu obaviti u Beogradu i to tak da se pošalje uzorak sline u epruveti DHL-om i da je btw, duplo jeftinije nego tu ( moram reći da sam zvala sve moguće privat labose ali nitko to ne radi ili ne radi više...) pa se usrdno nadam i molim vas koje ste to možda baš tako riješile, da mi se javite. puno hvala! i sretno svima!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Na Rebru ti često nema reagensa, ali često dođe i prije nego što kažu, probaj ih zvrcnuti. Ne znam da je to radio itko u Beogradu, ali pomoć će ti biti spojiti se na srpski forum Kutak za društvance, tamo su nabla i cure (prouglaj ih), znat će ti sve reći. Ili pošalji PP rikikiki, ona je tamo vadila neke druge neimunološke pretrage (AMH za vidjet ovarijsku rezervu), dok to nije došlo i u naše krajeve... Ili proguglaj polikliniku Jevremova u Beogradu, pa pitaj njih tko to radi. Sretno!

----------


## pinny

Sandraks moze se napraviti u Osijeku. Imas pp.

----------


## mare41

pinny, ima nas još, jer do daljnjega ne rade tu pretragu, mogu i ja dobiti pp kako i gdje u Osijeku to obaviti?

----------


## KIKLA123

I meni su rekli da na rebru ne rade.pa sam poslala email u vinogradsku na centralno naručuivanje.vratili mi da mogu izvaditi sve pa i pai1 i pai2 bez naručivanja.obavila  u srijedu.čekam nalaze za 4tj. a prije nekih 10 dana sam bila kod njih vadila hormone i rekli da ne rade.. u međuvremenu su počeli raditi.i ništa nisam platila.p.s samo homocistein ne rade. dole u kemijskom labosu.pozdrav

----------


## mare41

kikla, hvala puno na informaciji, znači, može se doći bez naručivanja?

----------


## KIKLA123

da bez ikakvog naručivanja od 7-9.

----------


## ina33

Evo, protein C i homocistein radi i Breyer, iako Breyeru homocistein nije naveden na netu kao popis pretraga. Možda vam se isplati ipak pingat Rebro, koliko sam shvatila, ta njihova ostajanja bez reagensa nisu duga, ja vadila homocistein, na kraju, i u Breyeru i taman kad je došao nalaz, evo ti reagensa i na Rebru...

----------


## mare41

Evo još jednom ponavljam da Rebro PAI ne radi do daljnjega, al prebacujemo se na Vinogradsku.

----------


## KIKLA123

ja sam u vinogradskoj obavila : IgG,IgM,ANA,FII;FV Leiden,PAI-1,PAI-2,Fibrinogen,MTHFR,,APTV,AT,Protein-s,Protein-c,APTV uz LAC,,PV,PV-INRI,D-dimeri,LAC..mislim da sam sve dobro prepisala sa papira što su mi dali za podizanje nalaza..pa ako kome pomaže. sretno cure

----------


## sandraks

kikla123, hvala ti na informaciji za vinogradsku; to je čudesno da oni rade PAI1 jer sam ja prije tri tjedna uspjela dogovorit sljedeće: FSH,LH,E2 I PROLAKTIN,TSH,FT4, ANTITIREOIDNA ANTITIJELA,OGTT+INZULIN,LAC,ANTIKARDIOLIPINSKA ANTITIJELA( aCL/ACA IgG i IgM), PROTEIN C,AT III, B12 - to je sve u vinogradskoj, a homocistein sam naručena slj.tjedan na VV - 23 53 852( endokrinološki lab).
I sad vidim da si obavila i FAKTOR V LEIDEN I FAKTOR II protrombin isto u vinogradskoj?! a to su meni rekli prije tri tjedna da ne rade kao i PAI 1 i PAI1 GENOTIPIZACIJU?!!!! pa sam uspjela u petrovoj 3 dobit odgovor da mi oni mogu napravit samo FAKTOR V I FAKTOR II bilo koji dan od 8 - 11h...hm...morat ću opet zvat u vinogradsku. hvala!! i sretno!
ps:kolko vidim kikla, ideš u vili, pretpostavljam dr.R? sretna sam otkad sam upoznala tog čovjeka...daje nam nadu. 
cure, divno je da ste tu!

----------


## mare41

sandraks (i ostali), jutros sam to SVE obavila u Vinogradskoj, uz malo natezanja dok sam ih uvjerila da provjere što se radi, a ne da me vrate doma kako su htjeli, dakle rade sve nabrojeno (obavila sam i štitnjaču), 9 epruveta :Smile: , za one koji možda ne znaju-naša dijagnoza oslobađa plaćanje participacije onima koji nemaju dopunsko.
I da ovo kikla nije pisala vratila bih se doma bez pola pretraga, samo sam zaboravila pitati koliko se čekaju nalazi, kikla pliz? :Smile:

----------


## KIKLA123

*sandraks* da kod dr.R sam :Wink: . *mare* za hormone sam čekala 2 tjedna. a imunološke,na onom papiru kaj sam dobila kad sam vadila krv piše jedan dio je gotov za 2 tjedna,a jedan za 4 tjedna,ja ću sve dignut za 4.pišu i brojevi za info o nalazima mogu ti ih poslat naveče kad dođem doma i vidim,jer oni to sve šalju na različite odjele,pa dok dođe,tako mi rekla gospođa. da i meni je ludilo kako su me 2puta vratili iz vinogadske da ne rade.pa sa rebra poslali u vinogradsku nazad da rade 100%. gospođa što uzima uputnice kaže da ne,mi to nikako na radimo. i kad sam poslala mail sa uputnicom isti dan u vinograsku na centralno naručivanje,oni vratili da rade,i da dođem bez naručivanja.pa sam taj mail isprintala i došla idući dan opet i tad mi nepravili sve. nevjerovatno. gospođa to nije znala da se radi. a ja 3 puta sim,pa tam :Evil or Very Mad: . rekla sam ti da moraš biti uporna i ti njoj reć da se radi :Laughing: ..čovjek ne zna jel bi plako ili se smijo. na bi ni obavila da nisam bila uporna.

----------


## mare41

ma nisu oni krivi što ne znaju što se radi u drugim labosima, al ja sam im morala reći da znam da rade i nek se raspitaju i provjere, a ne da me vrate doma (skoro sam im rekla-meni je rekla kikla da to radite :Smile: ), a i na vađenju sam radila malo problema :Smile:  pa nisam dobila nikakav papirić, 4 tjedna za nalaze mi je ok, nije mi ništa hitno

----------


## kiara79

> ja sam u vinogradskoj obavila : IgG,IgM,ANA,FII;FV Leiden,PAI-1,PAI-2,Fibrinogen,MTHFR,,APTV,AT,Protein-s,Protein-c,APTV uz LAC,,PV,PV-INRI,D-dimeri,LAC..mislim da sam sve dobro prepisala sa papira što su mi dali za podizanje nalaza..pa ako kome pomaže. sretno cure


 jesi to sve vadila na jednu uputnicu,ili....

----------


## mare41

kiara, u Vinogradskoj to sve može na jednu uputnicu.

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, u Vinogradskoj to sve može na jednu uputnicu.


tnx

----------


## Lua

> kiara, u Vinogradskoj to sve može na jednu uputnicu.


Tko daje tu uputnicu? Izabrani ginekolog ili dr opće prakse ili.... i da li ide na preporuku MPO dr ili....

----------


## mare41

Opća praksa daje uputnice, a pretrage traži dr MPO

----------


## Lua

> Opća praksa daje uputnice, a pretrage traži dr MPO


Hvala Mare41.

----------


## sara38

> Opća praksa daje uputnice, a pretrage traži dr MPO


I ja se zahvaljujem Mare. Možda odem kod dr. R, a vjerojatno poslije ću radit PAI-1 i PAI-2. Još moram uhvatiti mog MPO doktora da mi da preporuku ili mi je dovoljna preporuka od dr. R za PAI?? Valjda će mi se posrećiti da dobijem uputnicu od dr. opće prakse jer mi primarni ginekolog nije htio dati uputnicu za "obične" hormone. Pa se ti sad ne nerviraj!!!

----------


## KIKLA123

da,preporuka je bila MPO-ovca.a meni je uputnicu dala moja soc.ginićka.

----------


## mare41

sara, neće ti trebati, draga, al ako sluuuučajno bude trebalo-dovoljna će biti preporuka dr R, a opća praksa mora napisati uputnicu, kiss.

----------


## KIKLA123

da i meni je bila dovoljna preporuka dr.R
*sara* mijenjaj ginića ako možeš,meni je moja dala sve,ništa se nije bunila čak je i dodala neke koje nije tražio mpovac,jer kad već piše uputnicu da napravim sve na nju.žena je :Saint:  tako da onda i tebi moraju dat.
*mare* kikla rekla :Laughing: (sjetila bi se možda da si rekla to je ona sa  već pohabanom uputnicom,svako malo dolazi i pita jel može :Grin: )

----------


## sara38

*Mare* :Heart:

----------


## Lua

Sara38, tko je taj tajanstveni dr. R?  :Cool: 
Šta ti ova sad dr nije htjela dati hormone ili ona prije?
Ja bi možda svoju dr opće i namuljala nekaaako,ali gin...ne moram ni pitati (znaš na koga mislim,zar ne ?  :Mad: ) 

Pozz... :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> Sara38, tko je taj tajanstveni dr. R? 
> Šta ti ova sad dr nije htjela dati hormone ili ona prije?
> Ja bi možda svoju dr opće i namuljala nekaaako,ali gin...ne moram ni pitati (znaš na koga mislim,zar ne ? ) 
> 
> Pozz...


dr. R = E. Radončić
Lua, ova sad mi ne da. A tvoja gin. :Mad:  uh. Ali zato dr. opće prakse mi je odlična i uvijek sve da.  :Heart:  Kiss
*Kikla123* još davno sam radila imunološke (sve ok) samo nisam PAI, a on mi je bitan jer mi je otac nedavno zbog plućne embolije završio na antikoagulansima.

----------


## kiara79

dr.R=dr.Radončić,poliklinika Vili

----------


## Myra

Cure, trebam pomoć....
Moji nalazi su:
U uzorku nije dokazana mutacija FV R506Q.
U uzorku je dokazan genotip G/G u genu za PAI-1. HETEROZIGOT

Što to znači? Uvijek do sada sam nalazila samo podatke o 4g/4g ili 5g/5g. Što znači ovo u mom slučaju?
Puno hvala

----------


## sandraks

bok curke, samo da se javim nakratko...uglavnom, prošli tjedan u pon sam obavila sve preostale pretrage (osim homocistein - to sam u čet.obavila na VV) tak da se može!! hvala vam svima, kikla tebi  :Mad: 
ostalo mi još OGTT ( inzulin u krvi) a to ću sljedeći tjedan isto u Vinogradskoj...to mi se pomalo gadi, al moram obavit....
svim punooo, puno sreće!

----------


## Jelena

sandraks, je l moraš imati više uputnica ili kako to odrađuješ kada ideš u različite laboratorije?

----------


## mare41

Jelena, samo Vinogradska ima centralizirani sistem obračuna, tj. samo je kod njih sistem: 1 uputnica za sve labose (i vađenje na 1 mjestu za različite labose), u drugim bolnicama je i dalje: 1 labos=1 uputnica.

----------


## sandraks

bok curke, ajd pliiiiz ak netko ima ideju kaj bi ovo značilo: moj nalaz za biokem pretrage za nespecifični faktor zgrušavanja:
APTV(s) test miješanja uz LAC (*)
rezultat 29
jedinica s
referentni interval: izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer veći od 1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC?
možda je nekom ovaj nalaz jasan ko pekmez, al ja ne znam kaj bi zaključila...pa upućena molim za objašnjanje.
navest ću i rezultat Lupus antikoagulanta ( LAC) (*) je 1,25
jedinica: omjer
ref.interval: do 1,37 ( to mi je jasno da je nalaz ok)
zahvaljujem.
sretno svima!

----------


## Jelena

Tek sam ušla u ovaj svemir imunološki i nekako mi sve isto zvuči. Vjerujem da tu ima pravih sveznalica  :Smile:  pa bih molila pomoć.
Na popisu pretraga mi stoji između ostalih stavka:
PAI-1 i PAI-1 genotipizacija (polimorfizam)

Na Rebru su mi napisali popis pretraga koje će raditi, i između ostalog stoji:
*PAI - Inhibitor aktivatora plazminogena*

A onda sam dobila i ceduljicu za ginekologa, gdje mi piše što mi nisu mogli napraviti i tu stoji: *PAI-1*
(stoji i FV Leiden i F II i homocistein, ali to valjda nema veze s PAI)

Što mi sad od traženog PAI-1 neće napraviti?

----------


## ZO

ili ih zivkaj, pa pitaj ili čekaj rezultat, onda će ti tek  biti jasno, po ovome što su ti napisali je nejasno, barem meni...

----------


## AB7

Bok curke pošto sam nova u ovome može li mi neko reći kakva je procedura sa imunološkim pretragama tj gdje se ide koliko se dugo čeka nalaz itd imam iza sebe 1 neuspjelu inseminaciju,1 IVF i 1 FET pa bi išla na imunologiju jer nešto ne štima.Hvala

----------


## Jelena

AB7, ja sam išla na Rebro i tamo do daljnjega nemaju sve reagense, čini se da ih ima u vinogradskoj. Ipak, mislim da ti nemaš ni blizu još indikacije za te pretrage i ne znam hoće li ti netko htjeti dati uputnice. Inseminacija se, mislim, niti ne broji, s obzirom da se od nje statistički niti ne očekuje pozitivni rezultat (ja sam recimo imala transfer 13 kvalitetnih embrija).
Meni će nalaz biti za 2 mjeseca gotov. Koliko sam shvatila, to ovisi u kojem trenutku dođeš, odnosno u kojem trenutku ima dovoljno pacijenata da se otvori neki "kit".

----------


## MAJONI974

Drage moje, vidim da ovdje ima pravih stručnjaka, pa vjerujem da ću naći pravi odgovor. Zbog tri neuspješna IVF-a gdje bih dobila ili jednu stanicu koja se ne bi oplodila ili nijednu, trebam obaviti slijedeće pretrage: endokrinološke testove ( FSH, LH, e2, prolaktin, testosteron, androstendion, DHEA-S, 17-OHP, kortizol, TSH, ft4, anti-tireoidna tijela), oGTT, po potrebi HbA1c, te antifosfolipidni sindrom: LAC i aCL/ACA IgG i IgM, homocistein, B12, i folasi ( ili tako nekako, rukom je napisano).
Da li se to sve može u Vinogradskoj obaviti, koliko se čeka ( i na termin i na nalaze), imate li neki broj telefona za kontakt? 
Hvala puno unaprijed

----------


## mare41

Majoni, spolne hormone naručuju, ali ne ako radiš AMH kojeg plaćaš, što ne bi bilo loše da napraviš, obzirom na svoju reakciju. Ostalo, (osim oGTT-a, ne znam koji je princip vađenja) smo sve izvadili u Vinogradskoj bez naručivanja. Nalazi se čekaju od 2-4 tjedna, nije sve zajedno gotovo.

----------


## Lua

> Majoni, spolne hormone naručuju, ali ne ako radiš AMH kojeg plaćaš, što ne bi bilo loše da napraviš, obzirom na svoju reakciju. Ostalo, (osim oGTT-a, ne znam koji je princip vađenja) smo sve izvadili u Vinogradskoj bez naručivanja. Nalazi se čekaju od 2-4 tjedna, nije sve zajedno gotovo.


Ej *Mare41*,vidim da spominjš AMH,znam da se plaća,ali ne znam da li treba uputnica ili?
Hvala i veeeliki pozdrav šaljem.  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Lua, ne treba uputnica za AMH.

----------


## milivoj73

> Lua, ne treba uputnica za AMH.


tako je jer ne ide preko hzzo...mi smo iz os slali krv u vinogradsku i to se pokazalo kao najjednostavnije...

----------


## kiara79

a kolika je točno cijena za AMH?

----------


## mare41

kiara, oko 270 kunića, kuna gore dole...(ima posebna tema za AMH :Smile: )

----------


## kiara79

mare,thanks...

----------


## Lua

> mare,thanks...


Da,da puno hvala našoj Mare. Ona je,barem za mene,dobri duh ovog foruma   :Kiss:

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala Mare  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Lua :Embarassed: , samo napišem što znam :Smile:

----------


## mare77

> tako je jer ne ide preko hzzo...mi smo iz os slali krv u vinogradsku i to se pokazalo kao najjednostavnije...


Milivoj 73 gdje si vadila krv u Os i kako se točno šalje za Vinogradsku???

----------


## Jelena

> Milivoj 73 gdje si vadila krv u Os i kako se točno šalje za Vinogradsku???


 :Smile:  Milivoj73 je naša muška podrška. Vjerojatno se niti ne sjeća, ali on je jedan od privh koji me pozdravio na ovom forumu. Milivoj  :Bye: 

Ali sigurno zna odgovor gdje je _ž od Milivoj73_ vadila krv  :Smile:  

Ispričavam se moderatoricama na OT, ali ovaj nesporazum mi je uvijek simpatičan.

----------


## mare41

evo našla milivojev post http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-A...v-hormon/page2, možda dodatak da i Poliklinika analiza radi AMH (470 kn)

----------


## ina33

> evo našla milivojev post http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-A...v-hormon/page2, možda dodatak da i Poliklinika analiza radi AMH (470 kn)


E, super za info, u Breyeru je skuplje.

----------


## The Margot

Bok svima,
moram priznati da mi sve ovo zvuči kao strani jezik... ali, možda mi možete dati neki hint. Dakle, do sada sam imala jedan spontani + 1 neuspjeli IVF. Počinjem vjerovati da bi bilo dobro napraviti imunološke pretrage jer ja imam jednu autoimunu bolest, a imam i u obitelji skolonost. Ali ne znam otkuda početi. Imate neki savjet?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Možda najbolje da se javiš dr. Radončiću sa svim nalazima pa da te on savjetuje

----------


## Pinky

1.SE,KKS,urinokulturu,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,G  GT,LDH,ALP,urea 
kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH 
2. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19-Imunološki lab.Rebro 
3. Antinuklearna protutjela 
4. Antitireoidna protutjela 
5. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
-Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
-Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
-Anti Sm protutijela 
6. Antikardioplinska protutijela 
7. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC -Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
8. Homocistein-Metabolički lab Rebro 
9. Faktor V Leiden-Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
10. Faktor II-protrombin G2021A 
11. MTHR (metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktoza) C677T 
12. Antitrombin III 
13. Proteins S 
14. Protein C 
15. Kariotip oba partnera u zavodu za Humanu genetiku,Rebro 
16. HLA tipizacija oba partnera- u centru za tipizaciju tkiva Rebro

ja sam radila nalaze od 6.-14. plus torch. trebala sam i nk stanice ali pošto nisam šmrkava samo u srpnju i kolovozu nije bilo smisla, jer za nk stanice trebaš biti potpuno zdrav, što ja nikada nisam.

a ti ne budi lina, uzmi uputnice za sve ovo u svoje socijalne ginićke i sve čekiraj (mislim da ne trebaš nk stanice, one su precjenjene a malo tko će ti dati uputnicu za njih)
ovo ti je jedno 10ak vađenja krvi, ništa strašno, a imaš puno bolju sliku problema.
sretno!

----------


## vikki

Margot, koju autoimunu bolest imaš (ako ti nije bed o tome)?

----------


## The Margot

Pinky - pa ti si i tu - super hvala za info  :Smile:  - to se radi u ZG, pretpostavljam? se dugo čeka? 

Mala Mimi - gdje je dr Radončić? ZG ili...?

----------


## Pinky

kariotip i tipizacija (zadnje 2 stavke) su baš detaljiziranje pa možda možeš to za prvu ruku i preskočiti. ovako kad se čita izgleda ko hrpa papira, ali nije. npr. 8.-14. idu na istu uputnicu (čini mi se). dakle, papir u ruke, zapiši sve ovo, idi u socijalca, reci da ti je mpo liječnik rekao da to sve moraš napraviti.

----------


## The Margot

> Margot, koju autoimunu bolest imaš (ako ti nije bed o tome)?


imam celijakiju, a moja mama je imala Sjögrenov sindrom i Chrona. MM je atmatičar. bili smo na genetičkom savjerovanju prije nego smo krenuli u pokušavanje, ali nam nitko nije savjetovao imunološke pretrage.  dosta čitam o tome u zadnje vrijeme i mislim da nije loše to napraviti.

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky - pa ti si i tu - super hvala za info  - to se radi u ZG, pretpostavljam? se dugo čeka? 
> 
> Mala Mimi - gdje je dr Radončić? ZG ili...?


eh ja sam ti na jugu dalmacije pa sam sve ovo radila po splitu. vidim da je kod nekih naznačeno gdje se vade. nadam se da će ti se za druge netko javiti da te uputi gdje se vade, ili možda da pročačkaš po ovih 11 stranica, možda je netko već napisao gdje trebaš ići.

----------


## Pinky

> imam celijakiju, a moja mama je imala Sjögrenov sindrom i Chrona. MM je atmatičar. bili smo na genetičkom savjerovanju prije nego smo krenuli u pokušavanje, ali nam nitko nije savjetovao imunološke pretrage.  dosta čitam o tome u zadnje vrijeme i mislim da nije loše to napraviti.


ma ništa te ne košta izvaditi krv 10 puta. ja sam tako skužila da imam mutirane gene za trombofiliju. do tada sam imala 2 biokemijske. moj mpoovac je rekao da bi to mogao biti razlog neuspjeha i biokemijskih, uveo mi je fragmin (niskomolekularni heparin) od transfera i puf - evo ja trudna. da li je to razlog - ne znam, ali znam da te moje falinge uzrokuju spontane u drugom tromjesječju i drago mi je da sam to otkrila prije nego što sam bebu izgubila. to bi tek bio živi užas.

----------


## vikki

Ona ne bi trebala biti problematična za trudnoću kao npr. lupus, no možda ipak da se posavjetuješ s nekim. Meni je bio O.K. i dr. Duić (Merkur) za imunološke pretrage (radi i privatno), no Radončića možeš i mailom kontaktirati.

----------


## The Margot

> ma ništa te ne košta izvaditi krv 10 puta. ja sam tako skužila da imam mutirane gene za trombofiliju. do tada sam imala 2 biokemijske. moj mpoovac je rekao da bi to mogao biti razlog neuspjeha i biokemijskih, uveo mi je fragmin (niskomolekularni heparin) od transfera i puf - evo ja trudna. da li je to razlog - ne znam, ali znam da te moje falinge uzrokuju spontane u drugom tromjesječju i drago mi je da sam to otkrila prije nego što sam bebu izgubila. to bi tek bio živi užas.


vidiš -  super; možda ti je stvarno to pomoglo! iza Nove godine ćemo sve to lijepo obaviti da budemo spremni za novi pokušaj  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

> Ona ne bi trebala biti problematična za trudnoću kao npr. lupus, no možda ipak da se posavjetuješ s nekim. Meni je bio O.K. i dr. Duić (Merkur) za imunološke pretrage (radi i privatno), no Radončića možeš i mailom kontaktirati.


Znaš neku celijakičarku sa bebom? bilo bi zgodno znati  :Smile: 
mene više brine Sjörgen moje mame koji je srodan sa Lupusom.

----------


## vikki

Ne znam, znam s Chronom, nažalost zasad imala samo neuspjele postupke i jedan spontani (blighted ovum). Jesi dosad radila ACA (aCl-IgG i aCl-IgM), ANA, anti-dsDNA, anti SS-A(Ro), anti SS-B(La)?

----------


## The Margot

> Ne znam, znam s Chronom, nažalost zasad imala samo neuspjele postupke i jedan spontani (blighted ovum). Jesi dosad radila ACA (aCl-IgG i aCl-IgM), ANA, anti-dsDNA, anti SS-A(Ro), anti SS-B(La)?


nisam radila apsolutno ništa, jedno antitijela za celijakiju u redovnim kontrolama (liječim se na Rebru). ovo ostalo što se steriliteta tiče - nikad ništa.
misliš da se takve stvari mogu liječiti?

----------


## vikki

I antitijela na β-2 glikoprotein, isto klinički dosta važan. 
Kad sam ga jedom trebala raditi, nije bilo reagensa, poslije sam odustala, no on ima utjecaja na trudnoću, ako se dobro sjećam, odnosno marker je autoimunih procesa u organizmu. 
Za početak, ovaj Pinkyn popis pretraga, to je to. Ako se nešto otkrije, onda dalje: za pretrage trombofilije dobra je doc. Zupančić-Šalek, za imunologiju sam išla dr. Bosnić (odlična, ali ima neka dijametralno suprotna stajališta od imunologa reproduktivaca, no barem možeš čuti različita mišljenja i odvagati), za probleme sa štitnjačom u trudnoći dr. Kusačić-Kuna - svi su na Rebru. Btw, na Rebru sam to sve izvadila u jedno jutro, sa željezom ispod donje granice i svojih 50 kg, i preživjela.
Još nešto, dobro bi bilo ACA uraditi na Rebru, Vinogradska ima drukčije referentne vrijednosti, na Rebru su precizniji.

----------


## vikki

> misliš da se takve stvari mogu liječiti?


Kakve stvari?

----------


## Pinky

moja prijateljica ima dečka od 4 godine i nedavno joj je dijagnosticirana celijakija. preporuka joj je da ne ide na bebu dok se dobro ne oporavi (dobije na kilaži, popravi krvnu sliku)....

----------


## vikki

I ova moja s Chronom, dok bolest ne bude u remisiji ne smije na trudnoću (a i stanje joj je takvo da ni ne pomišlja). Bolest se aktivirala nakon spontanog, trudnoća inače zna biti okidač za autoimune procese koji su dotad pritajeni, zato postoji preventivna terapija.

----------


## vulkan

Pozdrav drage cure!imam pitanje?3 se godine borimo s neplodnošću,kod mene sve ok,mm olighoasthenozospermia.iza nas 4 postupka ICSI-a.1 FET i nešto prirodnjaka.nikad nije došlo do prave trudnoče tj.svaki postupak završio pozitivnom betom tipa 16 do 25 i onda ništa,svaki test pokaže pozitivnu blijedu crticu.e sada,svašta mi ide po glavi  pa tako i te imunološke pretrage.da li ih napraviti ili ne?da li su one potrebne kada dođe do spontanog ili i u mom slučaju???da li me netko može posavjetovat??

----------


## vikki

Vulkan, pretrage se rade nakon uzastošnih spontanih ili nakon više neuspjelih transfera. Većina cura koja je duže u MPO-u napravila je te pretrage. Bilo bi dobro dobiti preporuku tvog MPO-ovca (ili nekog drugog - dr. R.), i ako imaš ginića koji ne radi probleme oko uputnica, zašto ne napraviti i to.

----------


## tini

Margot, moja sestra ima celijakiju, dijabetes mellitus i hashimoto i to od djetinjstva...ima sina od 6 god. i sada je trudna s drugim i sve prirodno i to iz prvog pokušaja...

----------


## vulkan

*vikki*hvala ti na odgovoru,svakako hoću pa da budem na miru!htjela sam pitati prije vas da ne bi dobila odgovor zašto to tražite,na osnovu čega od doktora!!!

----------


## The Margot

[QUOTE=vikki;1760035]Kakve stvari?[/QU

pogrešno sam postavila pitanje; mislim pretpostavljam da se daju neki lijekovi u slučaju da se nešto otkrije tako da se imunitet smiri. 

Pinky - ja sam celijakičar od rođenja, pionirski pacijent prim Mardešića na Rebru - u totalno super remisiji sam već godinama (ako ne i desetljećima...) držim se dijete ko pijan plota... 
A to sa anemijom je čest problem kod celijakije, istina, ali i kilaža; na svakom mojem nalazu piše da sam pothranjena (a nisam , baš sam si zgodna :Razz: )

----------


## The Margot

> Margot, moja sestra ima celijakiju, dijabetes mellitus i hashimoto i to od djetinjstva...ima sina od 6 god. i sada je trudna s drugim i sve prirodno i to iz prvog pokušaja...


svaka čast - dokaz da se sve može ; neka joj bude sretno! :Klap:

----------


## vikki

Često se te pretrage pokažu zapravo nepotrebnima, no nikad ne znaš.

----------


## The Margot

> Često se te pretrage pokažu zapravo nepotrebnima, no nikad ne znaš.


ja mislim da treba iskoristiti sve mogućnosti napredne medicine... kad ih već imamo sve to na raspolaganju; ko što kažeš, nikad ne znaš  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> pogrešno sam postavila pitanje; mislim pretpostavljam da se daju neki lijekovi u slučaju da se nešto otkrije tako da se imunitet smiri.


Da, kortikosteroidi, ovisi o dijagnozi, ima ih koji ne štete plodu (decortin npr.).

----------


## gala1979

Imunosupresija se preporuča uglavnom pacijentima sa jasnim odstupanjima u imunološkim nalazima (antifosfolipidni sindrom, NK stanice, CD8, anti-TPO, HLA inkompatibilnost ), zatim pacijentima sa idiopatskom neplodnošću i onima sa više nesupješnih IVF-ova. Kod nas se to malo zanemaruje što zbog nedostatka love za screening što zbog straha od kortikosteroida (kako kaže dr. House tko ne vjeruje kortikosteroidima ne vjeruje doktorima). Ovo su neki protokoli koje sam našla u stranoj literaturi a ne mogu štetiti više nego što potencijalo donose koristi:

1) Medrol (metilprednisolon) 4 x 4 mg: 1 sat nakon punkcije, pa do 6 sati prije transfera

2) Medrol 12-16 mg: 10 dana prije početka stimulacije do negativne bete, ili u slučaju trudnoće tijekom prvog tromjeseča.

Fraxiparine 0.3 ml s.c. - od transfera pa do kraja prvog tromjeseča ili i duže

----------


## mare41

sad smo OT, al da se nadovežem-PFC daje mini doze Prednisona i aspirin 100 od punkcije, za svaki slučaj, a škodit ne može.

----------


## vikki

> (kako kaže dr. House tko ne vjeruje kortikosteroidima ne vjeruje doktorima)


Je sam ih uzimala godinu i pol neprestano (hiperandrogenizam, povećano lučenje DHEAs), bez ikakvih nuspojava (istina, minimalna doza, kao što se i daje u IVF-ovima i trudnoći). Znala sam za decortin i dexamethason, nisam znala da je i medrol na popisu.

----------


## vikki

> sad smo OT, al da se nadovežem-PFC daje mini doze Prednisona i aspirin 100 od punkcije, za svaki slučaj, a škodit ne može.


I dr. R. po potrebi (dijagnozi ili sumnji).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jeli može i dr opće praksi dati uputnice za vađenje sveg ovog ili samo ginić?

----------


## vikki

> Jeli može i dr opće praksi dati uputnice za vađenje sveg ovog ili samo ginić?


Može ako ima dobru volju, no kako je riječ o ginekološkim dijagnozama, moja je dr. rekla da mi to mora dati primarni ginekolog jer ona ne može pisati tu šifru.

----------


## mare41

Mimi, ja sam dobila uputnice od opće prakse, a po preporuci dr R.
vikki, a meni opća praksa rekla da mi ne može pisati uputnicu za spolne hormone, nego mora ginić, al ovo ide.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super jer ako može samo ginić bojim se da će biti problema, hvala

----------


## vikki

> vikki, a meni opća praksa rekla da mi ne može pisati uputnicu za spolne hormone, nego mora ginić, al ovo ide.


Super. Ma mogu oni pokriti, meni moja (iako mi je vrlo dobra) kaže da ne može pisati ništa što traži ginekolog. Uspjela sam svojedobno dobit od nje uputnice za ACA, ANA, antidsDNA i beta-2-glikoprotein, i to zato što je tražila dr. Bosnić s imunologije (radi drugih problema, ne ginekoloških), isto to mi kasnije nije htjela dati kad je ginekolog tražio.

----------


## RuzicaSB

ja sam za imunologiju i trombofiliju sve uputnice dobila odginicke, malo se u zadnje vrijeme jedino zatezu oko hormona stitnjace, kao to mi mora dr. opce prakse pisati al popuste na kraju  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

ej cure,ja sam svoje uputnice sve dobila kod giničke i to bez ikakvog problema.Ona piše tu N94 šifru(za neplodnost)jer je onda to besplatno,dr.opče prakse to ne može pisat,tj.nebi smijela,moja je super pa mi je objasnila da nije ona ovlaštena za neke stvari..a za štitnjaču su mi pisale obadvije,ginička za ginekološku stranu,ikad sam dobila nalaz poslali me opčoj koja je pisala svoje uputnice zbog mog lošeg nalaza...uglavnom gluposti ko u priči,samo zakompliciraju sa tim stvarima i papirima

----------


## Aurora*

> Jeli može i dr opće praksi dati uputnice za vađenje sveg ovog ili samo ginić?


Meni je za sve te pretrage uputnicu dala moja dr. opce prakse i jedino joj je bilo vazno da ima preporuku od dr. specijaliste.

----------


## nivesa

nemam pojma,ja sam imala preporuku ali su me poslali kod giniča.Možda i bolje jer sam se odmah s njima dogovorila sve.Tak da nemam pojma,možda ovisi o raspoloženju i mogučnostima dr.

----------


## kiara79

sad ja opet imam jedno pitanje....namolila svog ginića uputnicu za Vinogradsku za tu imunologiju,a kako trebam vaditi i TSH i inzulin,da mi ne daje dvije uputnice(škrtac) to mi je sve zajedno napisao...hoće li to oni priznati...sad opet sa tim natezanje..luda sam više...

----------


## vikki

Meni na Rebru nisu priznali kad sam imala antitijela za štitnjaču na istoj uputnici kao i ACA, LAC i sl., jer se radilo o drugom labosu ili tako nešto. Tako to nikad nisam ni napravila, baš bih mogla sada. A da nazoveš endokrinološki u Vinogradskoj i pitaš?

----------


## mare41

> kiara, u Vinogradskoj to sve može na jednu uputnicu.


 kiara, citiram samu sebe :Smile: , meni su rekli da imaju (jedini) centralni način obračuna i zbog toga sve može na jednu uputnicu

----------


## vikki

Evo friških informacija  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, citiram samu sebe, meni su rekli da imaju (jedini) centralni način obračuna i zbog toga sve može na jednu uputnicu


mare draga,kaj bi mi bez tebe... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo ja dobila uputnice od svoje doktorice ioće prakse to za Zg je napisala Klinički bolnički centar, jel tako i vama piše da ne idem u ZG pa da je nešto krivo?
Ove spolne i štitnjaču ću izvaditi tu u Rijeci jer moram 3. dan pa onda ne mogu kombinirati kad meni paše

----------


## ina33

Mali Mimi, provjeri sa Zagrepčanima koji su nedavno radili kakvo je stanje, pogledaj zadnjih par stranica ovog topica (Rebro - problemi s reagensima - Vinogradska itd.). Vinogradska nije KBC. Je li ti upisala šifru oslobođenja od participacije - velike su za te stvari, ono 500-900 kn?

----------


## kiara79

Vinogradska je KB-KLINIČKA BOLNICA
a npr.KBC -klinički bolnički centar je Rebro

Ina koja je to šifra za oslobađanje od participacije..

----------


## mare41

kiara, N97 dijagnoza uključuje oslobođenje participacije za one koji ne plaćaju dodatno osiguranje, 
Mimi-uputnica je dobra.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Napisala mi je N 97  i gore šifra 69 tamo piše sitnim slovima da u cjelosti pokriva HZZO, valjda će biti dobro, znači sa ovom uputnicom mogu samo na Rebro

----------


## mare41

mimi, da, (tako si i planirala, da ne zbunjujemo ostale :Smile: )

----------


## TrudyC

Kad sam ja bila na Rebru radi imunologije (prošlo ljeto) imala sam desetak stvari na 1 uputnici - među njima i pretrage štitnjače. Cura u centralnom labosu mi je dala jednu epruvetu krvi i poslala na endokrinološki odjel da sama predam za te pretrage. Tako da znate da postoji i ta opcija!

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, N97 dijagnoza uključuje oslobođenje participacije za one koji ne plaćaju dodatno osiguranje, 
> Mimi-uputnica je dobra.


da,to znam,ali mislila sam da postoji još nešto kaj treba dopisati..

----------


## iva77

cure evo jos jedne kojoj je sve ovo spansko selo kako bi neki rekli 
ovako kod mene situacija super ma i pre super(tako kazu dr  ) sve do transfera a onda ne dolazi do implantacije na zadnjem transferu  su me cak i rasplakali na stolu i dr i embriolog cestitajuci mi sa izjavom  ovo mora biti poklon za bozic a toliko su svaki dan hvalili moje stanice da mi bilo malo  :Embarassed:  embriolog je cak rekao da su barem u svih ovakvi embriji uuuuuuuu sto bi bilo trudnoca ali vidite u mom potpisu da to i nije tako 
kad sam javila  dr da je moja beta nula ajme majko moja ni ona nije mogla vjerovat
te me upozorila da bi trebalo provjerit imunologiju e sad ona sumnja na anti tjela koja primjete embrije kao strano tjelo ili nije dobro prokrvljenost sta bi vi meni preporucile u mojoj situaciji sto sve povaditi 
ja sam iz slavonije bili mogla ovdi stogot napravit po tom pitanju (mozda Osjek ) 
pa sa nalazima otici dr Radoncicu

----------


## mare41

iva, dr L i dr H su predivni, odite na konzultacije kod dr radončića, da on napiše što trebate sve raditi, i računaj da se nalazi čekaju 3-4 tjedna pa će vam on iskomentirati nalaze.

----------


## The Margot

> cure evo jos jedne kojoj je sve ovo spansko selo kako bi neki rekli 
> ovako kod mene situacija super ma i pre super(tako kazu dr  ) sve do transfera a onda ne dolazi do implantacije na zadnjem transferu  su me cak i rasplakali na stolu i dr i embriolog cestitajuci mi sa izjavom  ovo mora biti poklon za bozic a toliko su svaki dan hvalili moje stanice da mi bilo malo  embriolog je cak rekao da su barem u svih ovakvi embriji uuuuuuuu sto bi bilo trudnoca ali vidite u mom potpisu da to i nije tako 
> kad sam javila  dr da je moja beta nula ajme majko moja ni ona nije mogla vjerovat
> te me upozorila da bi trebalo provjerit imunologiju e sad ona sumnja na anti tjela koja primjete embrije kao strano tjelo ili nije dobro prokrvljenost sta bi vi meni preporucile u mojoj situaciji sto sve povaditi 
> ja sam iz slavonije bili mogla ovdi stogot napravit po tom pitanju (mozda Osjek ) 
> pa sa nalazima otici dr Radoncicu


Iva - ja ti imam isti slučaj; fenomenalno sve, a već 5 godina nema rezultata.. 
IVF je bio prošli mjesec; vadila betu = 1,2... 
I tako da sam odlučila napraviti imunološke pretrage - možeš se naručiti kod dr Radončića u pol. Vili - ne čeka se dugo, ja dobila termin 10/01

----------


## iva77

zvala i ja danas i nisam se narucila (citaj tuka ) posto nisam sad mj dana doma 
( treba zaradit lovu za sve te postupke ostaviti i mm samog za blagdane ali sve za bembaca) pa mislila da se narucim kad dodjem ali sutra opet zovem i narucujem se za 1 mj nego mislila mozda mogu stogot izvadit ovdi nalaza pa sa tim ici dr
hvala cure

----------


## The Margot

> zvala i ja danas i nisam se narucila (citaj tuka ) posto nisam sad mj dana doma 
> ( treba zaradit lovu za sve te postupke ostaviti i mm samog za blagdane ali sve za bembaca) pa mislila da se narucim kad dodjem ali sutra opet zovem i narucujem se za 1 mj nego mislila mozda mogu stogot izvadit ovdi nalaza pa sa tim ici dr
> hvala cure


Iva, mislim da ti nema smisla raditi ništa na svoju ruku. Najbolje je da se naručiš kod dr R. pa će ti on znati reći koje pretrage da točno napraviš. Kad izvadiš krv i nalazi ti budu gotovi, lijepo odeš opet kod dr pa će ti on očitati nalaze i reći ti što dalje. Mislim da to tako nekako ode.

Želim ti svu sreću  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

iva, sad sam našla neke stare odgovore i vidim da se dosta ovih pretraga može obaviti u Osijeku, nazovi ih i provjeri (al prvo obavi konzultacije)

----------


## KIKLA123

ženskice moji nalazi su gotovi... uglavnom sve pet,kaže dr.zdrava ko konj :Very Happy: ,radila sam ih 10.11. a 6.12 sve je bilo gotovo čekala sam nešto manje od 4tj. pa ako nekog zanima ta info..čak sam se iznenadila kako je brzo gotovo.*
mare* ti si radila tjedan poslije mene,pako ih već nisi digla. 
ovo su brojevi za provjeru
01/3787-315 imunologija(igg,igm.ana)
01/3787-342molekularna(FII,FV,PAI,MTHFR)
01/3787115(fibrinogen,d-dimeri,at,aptv,ps,pc,lac,aptv uz lac,pv inri)

----------


## tlatincica

Kikla123 to je sve išlo na jednu uputnicu ili...? 
I jesu te naručivali ili si samo došla?

----------


## KIKLA123

sve na jednu.nisam se naručivala.u biti ja sam poslala upit kod njih na centralno naručivanje,i žena je rekla da rade bez naručivanja..

----------


## tlatincica

Mrak! 
Hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kikla, bravo, meni sve gotovo, osim molekularne (moram vidjet di ja zapelo), i sve je ok, a B12 počinju raditi iza 15.1.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kikla*, što ti je pisalo na uputnici (kemijski laboratorij ili endokrinološki, ili??? ) I gdje si vadila krv u Vinogradskoj? U prizemlju ili na 2.katu?

*Mare*, B12???

----------


## KIKLA123

*AuroraBlu* na uputnici je pisalo samo labaratorij i šifra je bila 69.radila sam ovo gore navedeno sve dole u labosu.. 
*mare* ni meni nisu bili sa molekularne gotovi zajedno al ja sam kasnije zvala na ovaj gore broj, da ne hopsam tam za badava,pa probaj zvrcnut.
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kikla, zvrckam ja njih :Smile: , i opet ću :Smile: , AB, ide B12 u kombinaciji s homocisteinom, imaš ga na popisu. Svejedno je što piše na uputnici-to je jedina "pametna" bolnica, gdje možeš otići na različite strane s jednom uputnicom, i ne hodaju čak ni pacijenti nego epruvete, sve se obavi na jednom mjestu (navodno svejedno u kojem labu se vadi)

----------


## tikica

Molim znalce da podjele svoje znanje šta ovo sve znači.

Faktor V -normalni tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR -heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-1-insercijski polimofizam (5G/5G)
ACE- delecijski genotip DD

----------


## tikica

> Molim znalce da podjele svoje znanje šta ovo sve znači.
> 
> Faktor V -normalni tip gena za faktor V
> Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR -heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI-1-insercijski polimofizam (5G/5G)
> ACE- delecijski genotip DD


Šta nema ama baš nitko komentar

----------


## KIKLA123

*tikica* ja ti mogu napisati kakvi su moji koji su ok(dr.potvrdio)pa da usporediš:
FII G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
FV G/G  homozigot divljeg tipa
MTHFR C/C homozigot divljeg tipa
PAI 5G/5G homozigot divljeg tipa
što bi im značilo ovo "divljeg" nemam pojma...
za ostalo možda ti se javi netko tko više zna :Smile:

----------


## sandraks

oj drage moje, evo kaj meni piše na nalazu pa molim da oni koji imaju iste,da mi objasne kaj je to i kak se to tretira.hvala

4G/5G heterozigot
mogući je umjereni porast aktivnosti PAI 1
I još nekaj, na nalazu piše da za obradu PAI1 nije bilo reagensa?!( vinogradska) pa sad ne znam kam otići osim krvcu poslati u osijek.
cure, sretno!

----------


## mare41

Što se tiče tumačenja nalaza-na prvim stranicama ove teme lilium je dosta komentirala-vrijedi pročitati, a što se tiče reagensa-i vinogradska ostala bez, i sandraks, izgleda da zaista u ovm trenu jedino Osijek radi....(privatno preskupo!).

----------


## kiara79

> Što se tiče tumačenja nalaza-na prvim stranicama ove teme lilium je dosta komentirala-vrijedi pročitati, a što se tiče reagensa-i vinogradska ostala bez, i sandraks, izgleda da zaista u ovm trenu jedino Osijek radi....(privatno preskupo!).


super,taman kad se ja spremala otić u poneedjeljak.... :Mad:

----------


## mare41

kiara, aj ih pliz nazovi pa provjeri za pai, ni oni baš nisu usklađeni, jedino je ziher da u ovom trenu jedino VV radi homocistein, treba se naručiti telefonom.

----------


## lavko

Bok curke, pridružujem se raspravi. Ja sam jučer povadila sve na Vinogradskoj uključujući i PAI i Leidene i sve, imali su reagensa ali napomenuše da ga imaju još jedva za ovaj tjedan. Jedino nisu mali reagensa za Protein S. 

Pitanje - meni nije na uptunici nigdje pisao fibrinogen, da li se on možda piše nekako drugačije? Kaj sad da ja to vadim privatno?

----------


## vikki

Lavko, fibrinogen ide u koagulacijske pretrage (uz PV, APTV i D-dimere), a ne trombofilijske, možda zato.

----------


## lavko

Mislim da mi ga nisu napravili. Jedino sad razmišljam da li da to sama idem napravit privatno, iako me dr. B sa SD nije na to uputio? Hm..

E još nekaj, slijede mi sad i spolni hormoni i AMH i svašta još.., to vadim na VV. Jel se plaća AMH? Jel zna netko??

----------


## mare41

lavko, sutra ćemo  znati detalje o AMH na VV pa javim.

----------


## lavko

> lavko, sutra ćemo znati detalje o AMH na VV pa javim.


E pa sutra ću ih i ja saznat jer sam naručena za gore  :Grin: 
Ok, ponijet ću love sa sobom. A ko je još sutra gore?

----------


## tlatincica

Zna se  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

Jesi ti gore sutra? A kad? Pretpostavljam ujutro..koje pametno pitanje..

----------


## vikki

Neke pacijentice s VV-a nisu plaćale AMH jer su ih uputili MPO-ovci odozgo.

----------


## goodwitch

*lavko* ako imaš uputnicu ne plaća se ništa za AMH,a ako nemaš uputnicu onda se plaća oko 170 kn..

----------


## lavko

Upravo sam to saznala danas. Ništa nisam platila AMH.  :Smile: 
A inače mi na VV nisu mogli napraviti inhibin B.
Da li ga je netko radio privatno i gdje?

----------


## lavko

Žene, niko živ ne radi inhibin B! Ni privatno!  :Crying or Very sad: Molim vas pomagajte - di ste ga vadile?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lavko ja sam ga lani radila na Vinogradskoj, šta tamo ne rade?
Jesi i homocistein izvadila u Vinog.?

----------


## lavko

A radila na VV, uputilo me tamo. 
Sad vjerojatno ne mogu dobiti novu uputnicu za Vinogradsku samo za inihibin B.
Homocistein me dr. ne traži.
Boli m eglava od pretraga, svaki dan ovaj tjedan sam provela u nekoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi. Zrela sam za još jednu :Laughing:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Na Vinogradskoj ga rade, ali ne na uputnicu, nego sami plaćamo.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Trebam pomoć! Gdje obaviti i kako se naručiti za ove pretrage:

1. antinuklearna protutijela
2. antitieroidna protutijela
3. anti DNA protutijela (anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
          -anti SS-A protutijela ( anti RO )
          -anti SS-B protutijela (anti La )
          -anti Sm protutijela
4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
5. antifosfolipidna protutijela 
           -antifosfatidilholin
           -antifosfatidilglicerol
           -anifosfatidilinositol
6. lupus antikoagulans LAC
7. homocisteoin
8. faktor V Leiden
9. faktor II-protrombin G2021A
10. MTHR
11. PAI I
12. antitrombin III
13. protein S, Protein C

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam radila samo neke od ovih pretraga na Rebru prošli tjedan, meni su to što mi je trebalo sve napravili osim homocisteina a to sam morala nositi u priv. labaratorij, probaj zvati Vinogradsku i VV pa pitaj što se od toga kod njih radi pa ćeš vidjeti koja bolnica može obaviti te pretrage, ako ne možeš sve kod jednih probaj kombinirati na 2 uputnice

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja sam radila samo neke od ovih pretraga na Rebru prošli tjedan, meni su to što mi je trebalo sve napravili osim homocisteina a to sam morala nositi u priv. labaratorij, probaj zvati Vinogradsku i VV pa pitaj što se od toga kod njih radi pa ćeš vidjeti koja bolnica može obaviti te pretrage, ako ne možeš sve kod jednih probaj kombinirati na 2 uputnice


Hvala na pomoći. Ne znam gdje bi krenula..

----------


## vikki

*Mia Lilly*, to su imunološke (1-6) i trombofilijske (7-13) pretrage koje možeš obaviti na Rebru ili u Vinogradskoj. Za Vngrd. ne znam, ali na Rebru je to vađenje u jednom labosu, nekoliko epruveta, ne znam za naručivanje, neka kažu cure koje su nedavno vadile. Većina bolnica sad nema reagensa, kako vidim, pa ako nije hitno, možda da pričekaš siječanj?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> *Mia Lilly*, to su imunološke (1-6) i trombofilijske (7-13) pretrage koje možeš obaviti na Rebru ili u Vinogradskoj. Za Vngrd. ne znam, ali na Rebru je to vađenje u jednom labosu, nekoliko epruveta, ne znam za naručivanje, neka kažu cure koje su nedavno vadile. Većina bolnica sad nema reagensa, kako vidim, pa ako nije hitno, možda da pričekaš siječanj?


Hvala. Sigurno čekam siječanj jer ove godine više ništa ne stignem obaviti.

----------


## jo1974

rodice moje ,moja dr.me je uputila da idem vaditit nalaze na trombofiliji,radit ču te pretrage  u k.c. osijek,e sad mene zanima koje sve pretrage da navedem na uputnici da slučajno ne preskočim nešto kad več idem da sve obavim moja dr nije baš upučena ali zato ima veliko srce itrudi se pomoči koliko god se može i kako god,zato molim one koje su več radile nalaze na tombofiliji da mi navedu koje sve pretrage su obuhvačene,pozz

----------


## kiara79

> rodice moje ,moja dr.me je uputila da idem vaditit nalaze na trombofiliji,radit ču te pretrage u k.c. osijek,e sad mene zanima koje sve pretrage da navedem na uputnici da slučajno ne preskočim nešto kad več idem da sve obavim moja dr nije baš upučena ali zato ima veliko srce itrudi se pomoči koliko god se može i kako god,zato molim one koje su več radile nalaze na tombofiliji da mi navedu koje sve pretrage su obuhvačene,pozz


MTHR,homocistein,protein S i C,faktor V Leiden,antitrombin III,PAI 1,faktor II-protrombin,D-dimer,APTV,fibrinogen.

----------


## tikica

> Trebam pomoć! Gdje obaviti i kako se naručiti za ove pretrage:
> 
> 1. antinuklearna protutijela
> 2. antitieroidna protutijela
> 3. anti DNA protutijela (anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
> -anti SS-A protutijela ( anti RO )
> -anti SS-B protutijela (anti La )
> -anti Sm protutijela
> 4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
> ...


A gdje se rade ove imunološke pretrage u Splitu jesi ovo sama odlučila radit ili te neko poslao? Što zapravo otkrivaju ove imunološke pretrage?

----------


## Bebel

> Hvala. Sigurno čekam siječanj jer ove godine više ništa ne stignem obaviti.


 Pokupi uputnice i naruči se jer se čeka i na Rebru i u VG (čekaš i na narudžbu i na nalaze pa se to može razvući) .

----------


## Pinky

tikica, 
8.-11 se radi na patologiji na firulama (mrtvačnica, na odjelu za obdukciju)
1.-6 i 12 se rade na mikrobiologiji na križinama (1. kat)
7 i 13 se rade na firulama, ulaz kraj hitne

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A gdje se rade ove imunološke pretrage u Splitu jesi ovo sama odlučila radit ili te neko poslao? Što zapravo otkrivaju ove imunološke pretrage?


Poslao me moj mpo dr. A šta otkrivaju, iskreno ne znam baš puno o tome. Vidjet cemo kad se skupe nalazi.

----------


## Pinky

otkrivaju puno toga. imaš li nekakve autoimune bolesti koje mogu otežavati začeće (lupus npr.), imaš li zaheb sa krvi koji uzrokuje spontane (genetska sklonost trombofiliji), trebaš li uz hormonalne uvesti i neke druge terapije (niskomolekularnim heparinom)... a to je tek moj laički zaključak. vjerujem da kazuju i puno više od nabrojenog.

----------


## jo1974

pinky koje si ti sve pretrage radila ,jer i ja isto sam imala dvije biokemijske i jedan podmakli spontani ,i mrtvorođenče,sad iza nove idem u osijek raditi to na trombofiliji,napokon

----------


## tikica

Ja sam radila 8.,9.,10.,11. i ukazuje na nešto ne znam šta ali ću morat pit aspirin, ali ne znam da li se kad ovi nisu uredu rade još neke daljne pretrage ili taj aspirin rješi stvar i onda je to to?

----------


## Pinky

radila sam sve ove osim prva 3, a za trombofiliju su ove od 8.-11. (s tim da pored PAI I ima i PAI II) 
iako mi je jedan liječnik rekao da samo na osnovu "trombofiličnih" ne mogu dobiti pravu sliku probema, pa je najbolje izvaditi sve ovo. to su samo 3 vađenja krvi.

----------


## Pinky

> Ja sam radila 8.,9.,10.,11. i ukazuje na nešto ne znam šta ali ću morat pit aspirin, ali ne znam da li se kad ovi nisu uredu rade još neke daljne pretrage ili taj aspirin rješi stvar i onda je to to?


ajde napiši ovdje nalaze testova na trombofiliju. ili si ih već napisala? tko ti je rekao za aspirin?
meni je dr u st rodilištu, kad sam išla po inekcije heparina nešto žugao da se ne može gledati samo ovaj trombofilski dio već i ostali (protutijela, proteini...) ali meni su ti nalazi bili ok. nisam ih imala da mu ih pokažem, ali sam ih radila i svi su bili u okvirima ref vrijednosti

----------


## tikica

Faktor v -normalni tip gena
Faktor II- normalni tip gena
MTHFR -heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI 1 - insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)
ACE - delicijski genotip (DD)

----------


## lavko

Samo da se ubacim - za Vinogradsku se ne treba naručivati što se tiče trombofilije i ovih autoimunih bolesti. Za hormone ne znam.

----------


## Pinky

dakle ok su ti samo faktor v i ii. mthfr ti je ko meni, 
5G/5G nazočnost nije povezana s trombofilijom kao 4G/4G,i kažu da nema utjecaja na ivf
jel ti neki mpo liječnik preporučio aspirin i rekao da ti ne treba heparin?

----------


## Pinky

našla sam moje: dakle, faktori su mi ok a
*MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-I - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE- insercijsko delecijski genotip (ID)


*

----------


## Pinky

*DJELOVANJE ACE*
Renin-angiotenzinski sustav važan je regulator krvnog tlaka i homeostaze  elektrolita. Angiotenzin-konvertirajući enzim katalizira hidrolizu  angiotenzina i u angiotenzin II koji je snažan vazokonstriktor. Enzim  također inaktivira bradikinin koji je snažan vazodilatator.

GENETIČKA PREDISPOZICIJA
Koncentracija ACE u serumu i tkivima varira ovisno o  insercijsko/delecijskom (I/D) polimorfizmu koji je odgovoran za 14-50%  interindividualne varijabilnosti aktivnosti enzima. Delecija dijela  introna 16 na jednom ili oba alela (I/D ili D/D genotip) odgovorna je za  povišenu koncentraciju enzima u krvi. ACE I/D polimorfizam povezuje se s  hipertenzijom, koronarnom srčanom bolešću, moždanim udarom,  dijabetičkom nefropatijom i dr. Istraživanja su pokazala da homozigotni  nosioci ACE D/D u odnosu na genotip I/I imaju dva puta viši rizik  infarkta miokarda ili moždanog udara. Nadalje, genotip DD ujedno je i  biljeg loše prognoze nakon moždanog udara. Stoga genotip ACE I/D ima  prognostičko značenje, ali i farmakološko značenje u terapiji ACE  inhibitorima. Prema farmakogenetičkim ispitivanjima osobe s  hipertenzijom i genotipom D/D relativno slabije reagiraju na terapiju s  ACE-inhibitorima u odnosu na bolesnike s I/I genotipom.

METODA ANALIZE:
PCR, gel-elektroforeza

NALAZ:
Genotip: - heterozigot I/D
- homozigot D/D
- homozigot I/I

*ANALIZA GENA ZA INHIBITOR PLAZMINOGEN AKTIVATORA-1 (PAI-1)
* 
DJELOVANJE PAI-1
Inhibitor plazminogen aktivatora-1 je glikoprotein koji regulira  fibrinolitički sustav, prvenstveno inhibirajući tkivni i urokinazni  aktivator plazminogena (tPA i uPA). Osnovna funkcija PAI-1 je smanjenje  fibrinolize što dovodi do akumulacije fibrina, a povišenje u plazmi  PAI-1 utječe na normalni degradacijski mehanizam fibrina i potiče  trombozu. Prema novijim istraživanjima povišenje PAI-1 osim što vodi do  hipofibrinolize, smanjuje aktivnost matrix metaloproteaza (MMP) i  staničnu adheziju.

GENETIČKA PREDISPOZICIJA
U promotorskoj regiji PAI-1 gena utvrđeno je postojanje specifičnog  polimorfizma 4G/5G koji utječe na ekspresiju PAI-1. Studije su pokazale  da homozigotne osobe 4G/4G imaju u plazmi koncentraciju PAI-1 25% višu  nego one osobe genotipa 5G/5G. Prema dosadašnjim istraživanjima 4G alel  predstavlja dodatni čimbenik rizika za duboke venske tromboze i infarkt  miokarda mlađe dobi u kombiaciji s drugim genetskim i okolišnim  čimbenicima rizika. Provode se istraživanja povezanosti 4G/5G  polimorfizma i s drugim multifaktorijalnim poremećajima.

METODA ANALIZE:
PCR-RFLP

NALAZ:
Genotip:
- heterozigot 4G/5G
- homozigot 4G/4G
- homozigot 5G/5G

*NASLJEDNI ČIMBENICI*
Mutacije koagulacijskih čimbenika povećavaju rizik od venske tromboze u ljudskoj
populaciji općenito, pa tako i u trudnoći, pogotovo drugi i treći gestacijski trimestar.
1. mutacija gena F II (G 1691A), F V, F VIII;
2. faktor V Leiden – fiziološka rezistencija na aktivirani protein C (70 %) - lupus
antikoagulans, povišene vrijednosti F V i F VIII i snižene vrijednosti PS
3. mutacija gena F II (G 20210A) gdje su vrijednosti F II povišene (>130 %) - oralni
kontraceptivi.
4. hiperhomocisteinemija povećava rizik od venozne i arterijske tromboze, međutim u
trudnica vrijednosti homocisteina se smanjuju pa je rizik od tromboze manji.
5. polimorfizam inhibitora plazminogen aktivatora (PAI-1) povećava rizik nastanka
venske i arterijske tromboze
6. istovremena prisutnost lupus antikoagulansa povećava rizik od venske tromboze.
Rizik od tromboze u trudnoći ovisi o uzroku trombofilije, te pojavi HELLP sindroma i
EPH-gestoza.
Ponekad trombofilija ima i pozitivan učinak, npr. mutacije faktora V Leiden smanjuju i
sprečavaju komplikacije od krvarenja tijekom poroda.
*
P R E K I D T R U D N O Ć E*
Spontani prekid trudnoće uzrokuju:
- nasljedne trombofilije
- nositelji F V Leiden mutacije
- manjak F XII
Ističem dva izrazito rizična stanja koja dovode do gubitka fetusa već na početku trudnoće
To su:
- afibrinogenemija / disfibrinogenemija.
Plazma je nekoagulabilna, a vrijednosti globalnih testova PV-a, APTV-a su sukladni
razini fibrinogena. Tijekom trudnoće nema kontrole stimulacije gena u sva tri lanca
molekule fibrinogena.
- manjak F XIII
Faktor XIII je transglutaminaza sa četiri podjedinice od kojih svaka ima dva aktivna
mjesta. Ovaj faktor sudjeluje u mnogim fiziološkim i patofiziološkim reakcijama, npr. u
hemostazi učvršćuje ugrušak između alfa 2–plazmin inhibitora i fibrina. Manjak F XIII
smanjuje rezistenciju ugruška na proteolitičko djelovanje plazmina. Posljedica je liza
hemostatskog ugruška, te spontani gubitak fetusa nije rijetkost. Jednako tako manjak F
XIII u majčinoj plazmi i u placenti uzrokuje nepotpuni razvoj placentalnog prostora.
Poznat je polimorfizam F XIII A (val 36 leucin), a za kliničke implikacje važno je znati
odnos polimorfizma, koncentracije F XIII u plazmi i njegovu specifičnu aktivnost.
*
KOMPLIKACIJE TIJEKOM TRUDNOĆE*
Stanja u kojima zbog poremećaja u sustava zgrušavanja u smislu DIC-a
nastaju komplikacije:
- abrupcija placente
- embolije plodnom vodom
- septički pobačaj
- ruptura uterusa
- produljeni šok .....
EPH-gestoza je kompleksni sindrom koji se javlja u trudnoći, a glavni su
mu simptomi nakupljanje tekućine (Edemi), pojava bjelančevina u urinu
(Proteinurija), i povičeni krvni tlak (Hipertenzija). Sam pojam gestoza je
opći naziv za bolesti svojstvene trudnoći (gestaciji). To su patološka
zbivanja u trudnoći. U teškim slučajevima javljaju se konvuzlije i kraća
ili duža komatozna stanja, a i smrt.
Preeklampsija – akutna toksemija; definirana je povišenim krvnim
tlakom i proteinurijom.
Eklampsija – uz povišeni krvni tlak i proteinuriju javljaju se konvulzije i
iznenadni gubitak svijesti.

kopiram sa forum.hr i ovo:
*PAI-1* polimorfizam: meni je dokazano da sam homozigot 4g/4g  (heterozigoti su 4g/5g homozigot znaci da imam 2 ista alela u mom  slucaju su to dva 4g) Ispitivanja koja sam citala ukazuju da je PAI-1  4G/4G genotip povezan s vecim rizikom za razvoj tromboze - ta mutacija  dovodi do povecane razine PAI-1 i po nekim ispitivanjima je korelirana  sa spontanim pobacajima. Tu u trudnoci terapija baby aspirinom i  heparinom daje odlicne rezultete. Dobro bi bilo provjeriti s dr. da li  bi bilo dobro i van trudnoce uzimati baby aspirin (ima i andol 100 koji  bas daju za cirkulaciju) 

*MTHFR C677T* mutacija: meni je dokazano da sam heterozigot s CT  mutacijom. Osobe koje su homozigoti s TT mutacijom imaju nasljednu  sklonost problemima s metabolizmom folata sto moze rezultirati s  povecanom razinom homocisteina u krvi. Homocistein svi imamo jer je on  nusprodukt nekih procesa u tijelu, no kada je povecan i kada se  akumulira u krvi i moze uzrokovati probleme s krvozilnim sustavom i  trombozu, sto mozda uzrokuje probleme u trudnoci (postoji korelacija, no  jos se istrazuje da li je uzrok ili posljedica kod pobacaja,  raznoraznih problema s posteljicom...) Po nekim istrazivanjima i  heterozigoti na C677T koji su ujedno i heterozigoti na A1298C mutaciju  istog gena mogu imati sklonost povisenom homocisteinu. Koliko znam kod  nas se pretrag za A1298C mutaciju jos ne radi (eventualno se moze  napraviti pretraga za odredjivanje razine homocisteina ili folne kisline  u krvi - naravno u vrijeme dok ne uzimas dodatnu folnu kiselinu). Za  svaki slucaj je tu preventivni umjereni unos folne+b12+b6 koristan, to  se i inace preporucuje. 

Znači CT mutacija je blaža od TT mutacije

----------


## Pinky

i ovo sve kopiram i na topic o dvt, da ovdje ne zachatavamo, odnosi se samo na trombofiliju

----------


## tikica

> dakle ok su ti samo faktor v i ii. mthfr ti je ko meni, 
> 5G/5G nazočnost nije povezana s trombofilijom kao 4G/4G,i kažu da nema utjecaja na ivf
> jel ti neki mpo liječnik preporučio aspirin i rekao da ti ne treba heparin?


Da oni u cita ne mogu se sad sjetit koji dr. mi je preporučio aspirin, a zašto bi mi trebao heparin kad su mi nalazi dobri?

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Pinky* ,hvala na informacijama  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

Na Rebru još nemaju reagensa za svašta (za mene fali PAI-1, F-II, F-V Leiden, homocistein i B12).
Gledala sam na popis pretraga na VG http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/grupe_testova.php i čini se da ne rade homocistein. U Breyeru ga rade, ali se čeka 14 dana nalaze. Je l vadio netko homocistein u VG? Moram po novu uputnicu za gore navedene pa ne znam da li da uopće tražim i homocistein ili da idem privatno?

----------


## kiara79

> Na Rebru još nemaju reagensa za svašta (za mene fali PAI-1, F-II, F-V Leiden, homocistein i B12).
> Gledala sam na popis pretraga na VG http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/grupe_testova.php i čini se da ne rade homocistein. U Breyeru ga rade, ali se čeka 14 dana nalaze. Je l vadio netko homocistein u VG? Moram po novu uputnicu za gore navedene pa ne znam da li da uopće tražim i homocistein ili da idem privatno?


ovo i mene zanima i da li je netko bio proteklih dana,zanima me ima li reagensa...

----------


## Pinky

> Da oni u cita ne mogu se sad sjetit koji dr. mi je preporučio aspirin, a zašto bi mi trebao heparin kad su mi nalazi dobri?


pa nalazi ti nisu 100% dobri, samo ti je faktor ii i v u redu.
mthfr ti je ko meni, dakle nije normalan, ali ct mutacija je blaža od tt mutacije
pai mutacija ti je isto prisutna ali blažeg oblika nego meni - 5G/5G nazočnost nije povezana s trombofilijom kao 4G/4G,i kažu da nema utjecaja na ivf, međutim mutacija postoji, znači ni taj nalaz nije ok
ACE ti je isto mutiran - DD genotip, koji je gori od moga ID genotipa, dakle i tu imaš mutaciju.
"Delecija dijela  introna 16 na jednom ili oba alela (I/D ili D/D  genotip) odgovorna je za  povišenu koncentraciju enzima u krvi. ACE I/D  polimorfizam povezuje se s  hipertenzijom, koronarnom srčanom bolešću,  moždanim udarom,  dijabetičkom nefropatijom i dr. Istraživanja su  pokazala da homozigotni  nosioci ACE D/D u odnosu na genotip I/I imaju  dva puta viši rizik  infarkta miokarda ili moždanog udara. Nadalje,  genotip DD ujedno je i  biljeg loše prognoze nakon moždanog udara"

sve u svemu, i ti imaš 3 mutirana gena, samo za ivf problematiku imaš manje zeznutu PAI mutaciju nego što je ja imam, pa iako imaš zeznutiju ACE mutaciju i isti mhtfr, tvoj slučaj je lakši i možeš problem u vezi ivf-a rješavati lakše nego ja, dakle aspirinom umjesto heparinom.
međutim, ovi nalazi ne govore samo o dijelu liječenja mpo-a, oni imaju šire prognostičko značenje. npr. tvoja mutacija ACE govori da ti imaš 2x veći rizik od srčanog ili moždanog udara nego ja, a moja mutacija PAI govori da ću ja lakše dobiti duboku vensku trombozu nego ti.

dakle- nalazi ti nisu dobri, ali su ti bolji nego moji, gledajući sa ivf stajališta.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, došlo je vrijeme da opet malo popričam s Vinogradskom :Smile: , sigurno sam na crnoj listi :Smile: , duguju mi još B12 pa ću sutra provjeriti i homocistein pa javim, inače u Breyeru košta 150 kn, a u Steli 400??? I da, VV radi homocistein, bolja opcija nego plaćati privatno.

----------


## tikica

Pinky nisi me razumjela moji nalazi su dovoljno dobri da ne moram uzimati heparin.

Meni je dovoljan samo aspirin čisto radi neke prevencije jer su ovo samo   predispozicije za nešto što se može, a i ne mora dogoditi.

Mene je samo zanimalo da li nakon ovakve dijagnoze treba ili bi bilo dobro napraviti dodatne pretrage pa sam dobila odgovor od dr.Radončića
da bi bilo dobro napraviti koagulogram protein C, AT-III, antifosfolipidna antitijela pa sad ćekam da praznici prođu pa da se savjetujem sa nekim hematologom, a ne da tek tako pijem aspirin.

----------


## Pinky

ma i ja sam pisala radončiću, ali nisam dobila neki konkretan odgovor, lagano sam razočarana.

da, da, dovoljan ti je aspirin prevencije radi. mislim da on nije štetan, čak štoviše, starijm ljudima se preporuča piti ga kao prevenciju srčanog/moždanog udara.

mislila sam da si u međuvremenu radila ove ostale pretrage. meni su sve u granicama normale.

ajde pliz javi kojeg si hematologa našla u st-u kad ga nađeš, i ja bi sa hematologom popričala.

----------


## Jelena

mare41, hvala  :Heart: ! htjela sam ja sutra zvati, ali ako ti pitaš, neću ih gnjavit. inače u breyeru sam danas provjerila homocistein 160 kn, a B12 120 kn.
to znači da bi mi homocistein trebao na posebnu uputnicu (za VV). je l proradilo ono s elektronskim uputnicama? da li bi onda to značilo da mi i ne trebaju dvije? nisam baš pratila tu priču.

----------


## mare41

Vinogradska uopće ne radi homocistein, opcija je VV (naravno posebna uputnica), a dosad su zaživjeli samo e-recepti (i ne onako bez problema kako kaže vrli ministar).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelena ja sam B12 izvadila na Rebru, 15.1. samo homocistein sam privatno u Brayeru. Inače došli su mi jučer nalazi sve osim folata i B12 i čini mi se da je sve OK od ovog što sam vadila ( a nema baš puno toga od imunoloških sam samo MTFHR i homocistein)

----------


## Jelena

Misliš 15.12.?
Ma i ja sam "izvadila" B12, još u studenom, ali još ništa od toga, a faktor V leiden i F II ne rade do daljnjega pa to ni nisam "izvadila".

----------


## Mali Mimi

da mislila sam 15.12. a zašto se toliko čeka taj B12? Mislim za ovaj homocistein su mi odmah rekli da nema reagensa i da ću morat negdje drugdje, a ako nemaju ni za ovo zašto odmah nisu rekli?

----------


## mare41

Ja sam u Vg B12 čekala mjesec i po, al gotov je...nazovite rebro i provjerite, morate znati da li se čekaju reagensi ili uopće ne.

----------


## jasna09

Drage moje, ja bih vas molila savjet. 
Dr. mi je rekao da bih trebala napraviti nalaz urođena trombofilija. Šta bi trebalo pisati na uputnici, da li se može napraviti u Vinogradskoj, jel se čeka......Hvala vam.....

----------


## Jelena

možda će nekome nešto značiti info da se u breyeru homocistein vadi samo utorkom i vele natašte, jer su primijetili da bude viši homocistein ako se nešto jede.

----------


## uporna

Ja ću se malo ubaciti vezano za MTHFR i homocistein jer kod mene je i jedno i drugo sporno, kao i još štošta, ali homocisten koliko problema radio rješava se u stvari vrlo jednostavno - pijte folnu stalno i to onu jaču dozu (predozirati se sigurno nećete). 
A aspirin 100 štetiti neće a eto meni je uz njega, folnu, euthyrox i bromergon (moja 4 ljeka za uspijeh) uspjelo spontano ostati trudna nakon 10 godina MPO-a, pa sad vi zaključite da li se isplati. Naravno trudnoću sam provela na farxiparinu.
Vidim frka za vađenje raznoraznih pretraga - svima vam želim uspješno besplatno (na uputnicu) brzo vađenje i još brže rezultate i u konačnici trbuhe do zuba.

----------


## ivica_k

> pinky koje si ti sve pretrage radila ,jer i ja isto sam imala dvije biokemijske i jedan podmakli spontani ,i mrtvorođenče,sad iza nove idem u osijek raditi to na trombofiliji,napokon


ako si bila molim te napiši detalje...da li sve ide na jednu uputnicu? jel se pretrage rade na nuklearnoj? da li si se morala naručiti, i ostale korisne info, koliko se čekaju nalazi...hvala unaprijed!

----------


## Mia Lilly

U petak ću skoknuti do Rebra i probati se naručiti za imunološke pretrage  pa ću vam javiti.

----------


## Jelena

> U petak ću skoknuti do Rebra i probati se naručiti za imunološke pretrage  pa ću vam javiti.


Mislim da se ne moraš naručivati. Dođeš s uputnicom i naprave to ono što mogu. Ja sam tako bila u studenom.
uporna  :Bye: 
Meni su na Rebru rekli da nazovem povremeno da vidim što je s B12. Da li skupljaju dovoljni broj uzoraka da otvore kit ili nemaju ne znam, ali za neke su mistvari rekli da nemaju, a s B12 sam "na čekanju".

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mislim da se ne moraš naručivati. Dođeš s uputnicom i naprave to ono što mogu. Ja sam tako bila u studenom.
> uporna 
> Meni su na Rebru rekli da nazovem povremeno da vidim što je s B12. Da li skupljaju dovoljni broj uzoraka da otvore kit ili nemaju ne znam, ali za neke su mistvari rekli da nemaju, a s B12 sam "na čekanju".


Jučer sam nazvala. Rade sve pretrage koje sam pročitala i moram se naručiti. To je zadnja informacija koju sam dobila. U petak ću biti pametnija kad dođem na Rebro.

----------


## ivica_k

netom provjerena info, za sve osječanke, slavonke i ostale koje će raditi pretrage na trombofiliju u kbo - sve ide na uputnicu za nuklearnu medicinu, bez naručivanja, radnim danom (pon-pet) od 7h...navodno se ne čekaju dugo nalazi, ali to je relativan pojam  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Trebam pomoć! Gdje obaviti i kako se naručiti za ove pretrage:
> 
> 1. antinuklearna protutijela
> 2. antitieroidna protutijela
> 3. anti DNA protutijela (anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
>           -anti SS-A protutijela ( anti RO )
>           -anti SS-B protutijela (anti La )
>           -anti Sm protutijela
> 4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
> ...



Informacije sa Rebra.
Od svih pretraga koje trebam obaviti trenutno mogu obaviti samo ove pod 1,2,4,5 i 10 i to tek polovicom veljače. Rekli su mi da probam nazvati Petrovu 3 jer i tamo rade neke od ovih pretraga.

----------


## tlatincica

Tko je ovdje dobio i kakve lijekove na temelju kojih nalaza?

----------


## mare41

tlatincica, aj bar ti otvori prve stranice ove teme i čitaj koliko se lilium (i drugi) trudila objašnjavati.........

----------


## mare41

e da, htjela sam nadodati da sam ja po nalazima za fragmin, za kiklu znam da nije :Smile: , a za druge ne znam :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Tlatincica, ukratko - trombofilije - heparin, fragmin itd. (injekcije koje razrjeđuju krv), ali, plaća se, barem ako te ne vodi bolnički doktor ili u bolnici kojoj gravitiraš ne postoji doktor koji prihvaća to kao indikaciju za te injekcije (nisu svi 100% usuglašeni oko toga). Neki IVF centri uključuju aspirin u protokol bez ikakvih posebnih indikacija, za bolju prokrvljenost endometrija (ako kužim). To ti je okrljašteno, ukratko.

Za više, treba odvojit vremena, udubit se, i ostat možda isto koji put s dubiozama, tj. upitnicima umjesto toliko željenih točaka, ali toga je puno u IVF-u.

Tj. rijetko će ti nešto bit black-white, osim ako nemaš teški poremećaj trombofilije, faktor Leiden (ali onda ne bi smjela niti na antibebi) ili neke baš žestoke podatke u anamnezi (tipa mama, tata, i brat imali neki poremećaj zgrušavanja, umrli od tromboze itd), onda je možda crno-bijelo.

----------


## TrudyC

Ima puno raznih imunoloških dijagnoza, a samo 1 lijek - Heparin. Možda te to buni, Tlatincice?

----------


## ina33

E, da, i preporuka za dan uvođenja fragmina varira (od trudnoće, od transfera itd.), ovisno o dr-u i dg, najnovijim spoznajama itd.

To ti je teška materija za shvatit (meni je bila, mislim da sam odustala (ne mogu ja to shvatit), isto sam imala tvoj pristup - OK, a koja terapija i škodi li i na čiji to trošak ide).

----------


## ina33

Tj. ne znam hoće li ti pomoći da je puno toga na preferencama - čemu je sklon doktor kod kojega si, čemu si ti sklona, koja je tvoja sveukupna anamneza. A ne na nekom crno-bijelom faktu oko kojega su svi jednoznačno suglasni.

----------


## tlatincica

> tlatincica, aj bar ti otvori prve stranice ove teme i čitaj koliko se lilium (i drugi) trudila objašnjavati.........


'Oću  :Embarassed:  (ljenčina)




> Ima puno raznih imunoloških dijagnoza, a samo 1 lijek - Heparin. Možda te to buni, Tlatincice?


Da.




> E, da, i preporuka za dan uvođenja fragmina varira (od trudnoće, od transfera itd.), ovisno o dr-u i dg, najnovijim spoznajama itd.
> 
> To ti je teška materija za shvatit (meni je bila, mislim da sam odustala (ne mogu ja to shvatit), isto sam imala tvoj pristup - OK, a koja terapija i škodi li i na čiji to trošak ide).


Pitam ja 2 internista da mi objasne nalaz, kažu da niš ne kuže.




> Tj. ne znam hoće li ti pomoći da je puno toga na preferencama - čemu je sklon doktor kod kojega si, čemu si ti sklona, koja je tvoja sveukupna anamneza. A ne na nekom crno-bijelom faktu oko kojega su svi jednoznačno suglasni.


Budući da su ove pretrage odnedavno "in", pa čak ni MPO liječnici ne napišu u povijest bolesti što točno traže, nego nešto tipa: možeš napraviti hmm, pa, trombofiliju, pitam se koliko njih zaista zna što će sa dobivenim nalazima, ili samo po inerciji daju heparin. 
Uz dužno poštovanje, naravno.

----------


## Jelena

Htjela nešto napisati, al vidim da su cure već reagirale  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Za previsoki homocistein ide folna, uvijek, ne samo u postupcima.

----------


## ina33

Tlatincice, pita se ciljano, tj. reproduktivnog ginića koji te vodi ili odeš na 2. mišljenje, ako si sklona istraživanju i ev. uvođenju dodatne terapije. Koji su to - ili pretražuj ovaj topic, ili preko PP-a ti napravim summary trenutnog statusa mišljenja (mijenja se, neki počinju tražiti te pretrage odnedavno itd., neki se uključuju, neki su nekad davno pokušavali neke terapije s kortikosteriodima, pa odustali). To ti je "živo gradivo", kao i većina medicne, pa čak i gipsevi su evoluirali, a di ne ovo supersofisticirano.

A propos internista, evo, puno ti ginića uopće, recimo, neće pridavat važnost betama, tipa koje bete, zašto ste to uopće vadili (ako su socijalci ili non-MPO specijalisti) itd. Samo neki dr-ovi se bave razmatranjem ovih nalaza ako se radi (samo) o IVF-u, a ne o nekim problemima tipa umrlo dijete u 20. tjednu trudnoće, ponavljajući spontani (više od 3) itd. Ove stvari oko trombofilija, to ti hendlaju hematolozi (primarno), ali znam da se i internisti uključuju u slučaju trudnoća koje su s opterećenom anamnezom - lupus, reumatski artritis it.

Tj., ne znam kako si došla do interniste, osim ako nemaš neki drugi problem ili ih privatno ne poznaš ili tako nešto pa pitaš usput. Obično su "adrese" reproduktivni ginić ili hematolog.

----------


## ina33

Ili si pitala na sistematskom kad su ti sistematizirali mišljenje. Ma, u svakom slučaju, mišljenja se razlikuju oko ovoga - tipa, kome i kad uvest terapiju i koju, barem u većini slučajeva, osim ako nije neka grozomorna anamneza.

A ako želiš na pretrage, onda ne možete ostati na "možda", onda je to black-white tj. mora pisati na papiru što se treba napraviti i netko mora napisati uputnicu/preporuku, osim ako nećeš to plaćat privatno (a to niko ne radi, barem ne svu bateriju, većina ipak ide na uputnicu).

----------


## tlatincica

To su privatna poznanstva. I oni su mi rekli nešto slično kao i ti: odi specijalisti.

----------


## ina33

A oko bilo koje malo sofisticiranije stvari u medicini postoje druga mišljenja, treća mišljenja, razlikovanja u mišljenjima. Jest da bi svi pacijenti najviše voljeli da postoji jedno i da je jasan hodogram, ma, volili bi i doktori, to bi svima olakšalo, ali of kors da to pacijente više muči jer se o njima radi i jer je up-close and personal. Ali, toga, na žalost, nema. To je ono, rubrika "medicina nije matematika, tipa 1+1=2".

----------


## mare41

> '
> Budući da su ove pretrage odnedavno "in", pa čak ni MPO liječnici ne napišu u povijest bolesti što točno traže, nego nešto tipa: možeš napraviti hmm, pa, trombofiliju, pitam se koliko njih zaista zna što će sa dobivenim nalazima, ili samo po inerciji daju heparin. 
> Uz dužno poštovanje, naravno.


 Slažem se, uz naravno dužno poštovanje :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mislim da se ne moraš naručivati. Dođeš s uputnicom i naprave to ono što mogu. Ja sam tako bila u studenom.
> uporna 
> Meni su na Rebru rekli da nazovem povremeno da vidim što je s B12. Da li skupljaju dovoljni broj uzoraka da otvore kit ili nemaju ne znam, ali za neke su mistvari rekli da nemaju, a s B12 sam "na čekanju".


Kada si zvala zadnji put u vezi B12? Pitam jer i  ja čekam pa da vidim dali da ih zovem?

----------


## Jelena

Bila sam gore negdje 04.01., a poslije sam jednom zvala i nisam ih dobila, danas sam zaboravila broj doma  :Embarassed: 
Moje ponašanje sliči na lošeg učenika  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Trebam pomoć! Gdje obaviti i kako se naručiti za ove pretrage:
> 
> 1. antinuklearna protutijela
> 2. antitieroidna protutijela
> 3. anti DNA protutijela (anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
>           -anti SS-A protutijela ( anti RO )
>           -anti SS-B protutijela (anti La )
>           -anti Sm protutijela
> 4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
> ...





> Informacije sa Rebra.
> Od svih pretraga koje trebam obaviti trenutno mogu obaviti samo ove pod 1,2,4,5 i 10 i to tek polovicom veljače. Rekli su mi da probam nazvati Petrovu 3 jer i tamo rade neke od ovih pretraga.



danas sam nazvala Vinogradsku...ostatak pretraga mogu napraviti kod njih, bez naručivanja. Ostaje mi jedino homocisteoin koji radi VV.

----------


## Jelena

> Kada si zvala zadnji put u vezi B12? Pitam jer i  ja čekam pa da vidim dali da ih zovem?


Zvala sam danas, ne znam jesi li ti u međuvremenu. Nisu još dobili reagense, ali budu za nekih tjedan dana. Rekao mi je tip da se nada da ću upasti u kvotu onih koje će obraditi... Ja sam bila pred 2 mjeseca.

Vadila sam jučer u Breyeru homocistein. Ne mogu dobiti svog socijalca na telefon, ne znam postoji li uopće..., a s obzirom na čekanje mi se nije dalo propuštati još jedan utorak.

----------


## Jelena

> Kada si zvala zadnji put u vezi B12? Pitam jer i  ja čekam pa da vidim dali da ih zovem?


Zvala sam danas, ne znam jesi li ti u međuvremenu. Nisu još dobili reagense, ali budu za nekih tjedan dana. Rekao mi je tip da se nada da ću upasti u kvotu onih koje će obraditi... Ja sam bila pred 2 mjeseca.

Vadila sam jučer u Breyeru homocistein. Ne mogu dobiti svog socijalca na telefon, ne znam postoji li uopće..., a s obzirom na čekanje mi se nije dalo propuštati još jedan utorak.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nisam zvala, hm onda ja možda ne budem  u toj grupi :Unsure: 
Tako sam i ja izvadila u Breyeru jer mi se nije dalo ponovo u ZG

----------


## Jelena

Eto, for the record, u Breyeru sam dobila nalaz homocisteina danas (petak), krv sam vadila u utorak. Uredu je.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam vadila homocistein u petak ( na VV ) i nalaz je uredu. 
Sve ostale pretrage napravila u Vinogradskoj i sad čekam..

----------


## vikki

Zna li netko ima li reagensa na Rebru za LAC i ACA? I, ako ima, treba li se naručivati ili samo pojaviti s uputnicom?

----------


## Mia Lilly

[QUOTE=vikki;1791979]Zna li netko ima li reagensa na Rebru za LAC i ACA? I, ako ima, treba li se naručivati ili samo pojaviti s uputnicom?

Ja sam LAC obavila u petak u Vinogradskoj bez naručivanja, uz ostale pretrage. A šta je ACA? Možda sam i to izvadila..
Na Rebru još uvijek nemaju reagensa.

----------


## Pinky

što spada u "KOMPLETNI KOAGULOGRAM"

----------


## vikki

ACA se isto mogu izvaditi u Vinogradskoj, za LAC mi je svejedno, ali ACA (antikardiolipinska antitijela) bih radije na Rebru jer imaju preciznije referentne vrijednosti. 
Pinky, znam da postoje veliki i mali koagulogram, ne znam koji je koji. Osnovno je AP, PV, APTV, fibrinogen i D-dimeri, a nemam pojma jel to veliki ili mali.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ACA se isto mogu izvaditi u Vinogradskoj, za LAC mi je svejedno, ali ACA (antikardiolipinska antitijela) bih radije na Rebru jer imaju preciznije referentne vrijednosti. 
> Pinky, znam da postoje veliki i mali koagulogram, ne znam koji je koji. Osnovno je AP, PV, APTV, fibrinogen i D-dimeri, a nemam pojma jel to veliki ili mali.


Rade na Rebru ali se trebaš naručiti

----------


## vikki

A jesu mi kratice  :Rolling Eyes:  Nije AV nego AT (antitrombin III), PV ili PT (protrombinsko vrijeme/time) ili APTV ili APTT (aktivirano pracijalno tromboplastinsko vrijeme). Mislim da je to veliki koagulogram, taj sam vadila za opću anesteziju prije operacije.

----------


## vikki

> Rade na Rebru ali se trebaš naručiti


Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Za naručivanje na Rebru
Fax: 01/4920-217 ili e-mail: predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr

Informacije: 01/2367-248  od 12-14 sati

----------


## vikki

> Za naručivanje na Rebru
> Fax: 01/4920-217 ili e-mail: predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
> 
> Informacije: 01/2367-248  od 12-14 sati


Kiss  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Za naručivanje na Rebru
> Fax: 01/4920-217 ili e-mail: predbiljezbe.lab@kbc-zagreb.hr
> 
> Informacije: 01/2367-248  od 12-14 sati



I da dodam Vinogradsku
Tel. 01/3787-115   Mislim od 12-15 sati

----------


## lavko

> To su privatna poznanstva. I oni su mi rekli nešto slično kao i ti: odi specijalisti.


O *tlatincice*, jesi ti to podigla nalaze? E i ja sam.

Pa bih i ja molila misljenje iskusnijih. Procitala sam sve ove litanije, dragi bog se ne bi snasao...pohvatala sam nesto, ali svejedno ako bi mogao netko komentirati nalaz, bila bih puno zahvalna:
PAI 1 - 4G/4G - mutirani homozigot
FV Leiden - G/G - homozigot divljeg tipa
FII - G/G - homozigot divljeg tipa
MTHFR - C/C - homozigot divljeg tipa

Ja sam shvatila da mi jedino ovaj PAI može stvoriti probleme i da se za to nekad daje, a nekad i ne terapija tj.heparin. Jesam li dobro shvatila?
Ili su svi problemi jer su homozigoti?? Niš nisam shvatila  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Samo nabrzakenzi i ful laički - kod Faktora Leiden treba paziti na antibebi (dižu rizik od tromboze), a kakvi su to divlji homozigoti, nemam pojma. Ovako na brzinu, tebi bi doktori (MPO ginići) koji daju heparin vjerojatno odmah (nakon transfera, recimo) uveli heparin. A možda bi trebala i kod hematologa vezano za rizik od antibebi. Odn. - sve to prođi sa svojim MPO-ovcom tj. onim dr-om koji te je poslao radit ove pretrage. Imaš puno tih odstupanja, je li ima u tvojoj obitelji neka trombo stvar (embolije, tromboze)?

----------


## lavko

Joj hvala ti Ina, meni je ovo skroz iznenadjenje, ne znam kaj bi rekla, mama mi je imala dva spontana al nikad nisam pričala puno ot ome s njom..
Antibebi nisam uzimala.
Da li postoji nekakav rizik od uzimanja stimulacije u IVF-u isto? I to su hormoni.
Jel se to sve može na kraju krajeva regulirati uz heparin?

----------


## ina33

Sve to pitat reproduktivca koji te na to slao i/ili eventualno hematologa. Na moje pitanje općoj može li se to sve "riješiti" heparinom, jer je logično, me uputila hematologu. Ja imam samo PAI, ali znam žene s faktorom leiden i dubinskom venskom trombozom nakon samo par mjeseci yasminellea, npr, a godinama pila bez problema druge antibebi. Koliki je taj rizik - to šaca hematolog i reprod. ginić koji se razumije u to. Imamo slučaj i urednih nalaza pa opet tromboze od antibebi. Ako dobro shvaćam, veći su rizik antibebi od hormonalne terapije, ali možda i brijem. Tako da - idi dalje po stručnjacima, ali ciljano - reprod. ginić i/ili hematolog, da ti odrede rizike i prepišu neku eventualno potrebnu terapiju (od aspirina do heparina) i kažu što ako moraš na antibebi.

----------


## Pinky

čuj ovi faktor v i II - znam da je moj dr komentirao da su mi oni srećom u redu, tako da mislim da ti heparin ne gine

http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faktor_V_-_Leiden

jesi li radila ostale imunološke pretrage? nakon ovakvog nalaza trombofilije bi i njih trebala napraviti

----------


## lavko

A vidjet ću s dr. B na SD, on me poslao, a u međuvremenu još ispitivati ostale. 
A valjda postoji još rješenja osim antibebi pilula. 
Da li postoji neki dobar hematolog za kojeg znaš/znate?

----------


## mare41

homozigot divljeg tipa je uredan nalaz, lavko-pitaj dr Radončića na Zdravlje i život za Pai, trebala bi pisati gdje je mutacija.

----------


## Aurora*

> O *tlatincice*, jesi ti to podigla nalaze? E i ja sam.
> 
> Pa bih i ja molila misljenje iskusnijih. Procitala sam sve ove litanije, dragi bog se ne bi snasao...pohvatala sam nesto, ali svejedno ako bi mogao netko komentirati nalaz, bila bih puno zahvalna:
> PAI 1 - 4G/4G - mutirani homozigot
> FV Leiden - G/G - homozigot divljeg tipa
> FII - G/G - homozigot divljeg tipa
> MTHFR - C/C - homozigot divljeg tipa
> 
> Ja sam shvatila da mi jedino ovaj PAI može stvoriti probleme i da se za to nekad daje, a nekad i ne terapija tj.heparin. Jesam li dobro shvatila?
> Ili su svi problemi jer su homozigoti?? Niš nisam shvatila


I meni se cini da je tu jedino PAI problematican. 

Vidi npr. tu: TESTOVI - Faktor koagulacije V, prema ovome za FV Leiden normalan je upravo genotip G/G. Za MTHFR znam da je isto tako C/C normalan genotip, dok su C/T ili T/T mutacije.

----------


## lavko

Upravo spremam pitanje za dr.R.
Sve ostale pretrage su mi OK, i antitijela i LAC i APTV i krvna slika. 
Niš ne piše za mutaciju kod PAI 1, jedino piše da je kod takvih nositelja moguć porast aktivnosti PAI-1.

----------


## lavko

Aurora, ovo mi je utješno! I to vidim da je na stranicama VG di sam sve obavila...i ja sam biser, nisam njihove stranice ni otvorila!
Mene najprije panika uhvati, a mozak uključim dva dana kasnije..

----------


## Pinky

4G/4G genotip povezan s vecim rizikom za razvoj tromboze - ta mutacija   dovodi do povecane razine PAI-1 i po nekim ispitivanjima je korelirana   sa spontanim pobacajima. Tu u trudnoci terapija baby aspirinom i   heparinom daje odlicne rezultete.
a ovi divlji su me zbunili, nisam znala da je divlje ok

----------


## ina33

E, i mene divlje zbunilo, ja sam mislila koji je to vrag i da to sve nije normalno, onda ti ostaje samo taj PAI, za kojeg ti nije jednoznačno - neko bi dao, neko ne bi dao heparin, ovisno o anamnezi i doktoru koji te gleda.

----------


## ina33

E, i mene divlje zbunilo, ja sam mislila koji je to vrag i da to sve nije normalno.

Evo, ako se dobro sjećam, meni je hematologica rekla da je to (PAI 4G/4G) povezano eventualno s težom implantacijom, ali nije mi savjetovala odmah uvođenje heparina, nego je ostalo napravi dodatne nalaze pa se opet vidimo, tj. nije mi uvodila samo na to terapiju. 

Za tromboze, tu mi nije uvodila nekakav no-no tj. nije mi rekla da sam u povećanom riziku i rekla mi je da su, vis-a-vis toga, antibebi OK tj. da ih mogu piti.

----------


## lavko

To su neki termini koje samo Vinogradska ima..
A kod koje si hematologice ipla? Privatno ili na uputnicu?

----------


## ina33

> To su neki termini koje samo Vinogradska ima..
> A kod koje si hematologice ipla? Privatno ili na uputnicu?


Uputnica, dr. Zupančić s Rebra.

----------


## Pinky

> ACA se isto mogu izvaditi u Vinogradskoj, za LAC mi je svejedno, ali ACA (antikardiolipinska antitijela) bih radije na Rebru jer imaju preciznije referentne vrijednosti. 
> Pinky, znam da postoje veliki i mali koagulogram, ne znam koji je koji. Osnovno je AP, PV, APTV, fibrinogen i D-dimeri, a nemam pojma jel to veliki ili mali.


tek sad sam ovo vidila, hvala!
mislim da je pod kompletnim mislio i veliki i mali pa ću tražiti uputnicu za oba

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ej Jelena jesu tebi došli oni  nalazi, ja danas zvala i rekli su mi da ništa do daljnjega

----------


## Jelena

Joj, nisam pitala. Imala sam gripu pa sam dosta s posla izostala pa me snašlo sad previše, ali sutra ću probati nazvati. Koji broj ti zoveš? Mene su šetali zadnji put, pošto onaj ... 248 nije radio pa sam dobila nekog simpa tipa u laboratoriju na kraju. Mislim da sam minimalno 5 brojeva birala prije nego li sam došla kod pravog.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ne znam sad napamet zvala sam centralu pa su mi oni dali taj broj

----------


## Jelena

Mali Mimi, nisu mi gotovi nalazi B12. Svi ostali jesu. Stavili su me na listu prioriteta, iako mi to spada u sci-fi rubriku, zašto bih ja bila prioritet. Nek zovem za 2-3 tjedna. Dobila sam uputnicu za VG, sad moram po preostale pretrage gore.

----------


## gala1979

Jel se ove pretrage dodatne plaćaju ako nemaš dopunsko osiguranje:
1. antinuklearna protutijela
2. antitieroidna protutijela
3. anti DNA protutijela (anti SS DNA, DS DNA)
-anti SS-A protutijela ( anti RO )
-anti SS-B protutijela (anti La )
-anti Sm protutijela
4. antikardiolipinska protutijela
5. antifosfolipidna protutijela
-antifosfatidilholin
-antifosfatidilglicerol
-anifosfatidilinositol
6. lupus antikoagulans LAC
7. homocisteoin
8. faktor V Leiden
9. faktor II-protrombin G2021A
10. MTHR
11. PAI I
12. antitrombin III
13. protein S, Protein C

----------


## mare41

Na dijagnozu N97 ne plaća se ništa ni nigdje, ni za uputnice ni za recepte.

----------


## gala1979

Jel uputnicu može napisati i liječnik obiteljske medicine ili samo ginekolog primarni?

----------


## mare41

Može i opća praksa, nije problem.

----------


## ina33

Nama je ginićka svojedobno radila probleme oko tih uputnica, a opća praksa mi neće davati uputnice za bilo što što je indicirao ginekolog, jel' šifra N97 sterilitet - zaboravila sam. Moj opće prakse ne bi davao na tu šifru, nego bi me vratio giniću. Sve ti ovisi i o tome kakav ti je socijalac/opća praksa.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je uputnice dao soc.ginekolog. Sve osim KKS i urinokulture. Kad sam se naručivala za pretrag na Rebro pitali su me dal imam dopunsko osiguranje. Na uputnicama je pisalo N97

----------


## Jelena

Ja nisam niš plaćala s tom N97 šifrom, a isto mi je pisao socijalni gin.
(u petak sam dobila još jednu takvu uputnicu i u petak me prvi put zdrmalo kad sam pročitala dijagnozu sterilitet  :Sad:  )

----------


## mare41

Jelena, nisi dosad čitala što ti piše na uputnicama :Smile: , sorry što mi malo smiješno da kasno pališ, sorry :Smile:  ili sam krivo shvatila? Meni je to super jer odbijam plaćati dodatno osiguranje, a ova dijagnoza me oslobađa (po nekom članku, koji je isti i za trudnice).

----------


## Jelena

Ma ne, uvijek to piše, ali sam to isto uvijek gledala kao - "super, ne moram plaćati participaciju", a sad me prvi put zdrmalo ono zbilja sterilitet, jer je tako zauvijek. Inače je kod mene uobičajeno glava u pijesak i šibaj dalje, sad nekako ne radi moj obrambeni sustav. 

Trenutno sam u totalno beznadnom stanju, gledam po forumima, svim na svijetu, ljuta na glupi zakon i moju dijagnozu da imam dobru rezervu stanica i lošu implantaciju, nemam para za van, a kemijam kak bih išla, nemam živaca više obavljati pretrage za koje ne vjerujem da će nešto promijeniti i tak... Sterilitet - doživotni.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, neku krivu uputnicu si čitala :Smile: , doživotne su kronične bolesti, a ovu samo treba presijeći-kad se odlučite di ćete.

----------


## Miki76

Jelena  :Love: 

Cure, može pitanjce-dva od mene?
Kako izgleda uzimanje uzorka za kariogram oba partnera? MM i ja smo nešto raspravljali da nam nije logično da se ta pretraga radi iz krvi. Iz čega nam rade tu pretragu? (Da se psihički pripremim ako mi namjeravaju odrezat prst, recimo.  :Grin: )
Osim toga, rekli su nam da za kariogram svaki partner mora donijeti svoju uputnicu i dopunsko. E pa, moj muž nema dopunsko. Rekla sam mu da od svog doktora traži uputnicu na šifru N97, ali ako je ne uspije dobiti ili ako mu to ne uvaže kao oslobođenje od plaćanja, imate li ideju koliko bi ga to moglo koštati? (Za mene nije važno, ja imam i dopunsko i šifru N97 pa se nadam da mi ne budu još nešto naplaćivali.)
Prije kariograma moramo i ne genetski savjet. Tu mi nisu napomenuli da treba i njemu uputnica pa sam je ja uzela samo na sebe. Jel nam samo moja uputnica dovoljna za genetski savjet?
I na kraju, za kariogram ne moramo biti na tašte, jel tako? Ili ipak moramo?  :Undecided: 
Također, da li moram biti na tašte za homocistein?
A za trombofilijske pretrage?

Ups, ovo je malo više od pitanjca ili dva  :Embarassed: , ali znam da tu ima puno pametnica koje će znati odgovore na moja pitanja.  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

miki 76 ja koliko znam mada je bilo davno kad sam ja radila kariogram krv se vadi iz vene na ruci,bude gotovo za čas prije toga slijedi razgovor sa docentom ako to radite na rebro,mismo išli natašte a i za ove ostale pretrage također na tašte osim što sam ja ujutro poila kavicu

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako ćeš vadit sve isti dan budi na tašte jer za homocistein  bi trebalo biti a za ovo drugo ne znam, također ne znam gdje misliš to raditi jer dosta ima problema sa reagensima, ja sam taj homocistein privatno npr. ovo drugo na Rebru, a ti imaš čini mi se puno više pretraga nego što sam ih ja dobila pa se raspitaj prvo gdje što ide najbrže ili to već jesi?

----------


## tigrical

> Jelena 
> 
> Cure, može pitanjce-dva od mene?
> Kako izgleda uzimanje uzorka za kariogram oba partnera? MM i ja smo nešto raspravljali da nam nije logično da se ta pretraga radi iz krvi. Iz čega nam rade tu pretragu? (Da se psihički pripremim ako mi namjeravaju odrezat prst, recimo. )
> Osim toga, rekli su nam da za kariogram svaki partner mora donijeti svoju uputnicu i dopunsko. E pa, moj muž nema dopunsko. Rekla sam mu da od svog doktora traži uputnicu na šifru N97, ali ako je ne uspije dobiti ili ako mu to ne uvaže kao oslobođenje od plaćanja, imate li ideju koliko bi ga to moglo koštati? (Za mene nije važno, ja imam i dopunsko i šifru N97 pa se nadam da mi ne budu još nešto naplaćivali.)
> Prije kariograma moramo i ne genetski savjet. Tu mi nisu napomenuli da treba i njemu uputnica pa sam je ja uzela samo na sebe. Jel nam samo moja uputnica dovoljna za genetski savjet?
> I na kraju, za kariogram ne moramo biti na tašte, jel tako? Ili ipak moramo? 
> Također, da li moram biti na tašte za homocistein?
> A za trombofilijske pretrage?
> ...


Mi smo vadili ovo ljeto. Vadi se iz vene i traje par sekundi (kao i obično vađenje krvi). Prije toga se ide na razgovor gdje te pitaju o bolestima u obitelji i sl. E, sad za uputnicu se stvarno ne mogu sjetit 100%, ali mislim da je išla samo jedna, od moje soc. gin, na moje ime, a pisalo je za oba partnera. Još sam zvala Rebro i pitala da li treba za MM, rekli da je dovoljna jedna gdje piše za oba partnera. Kažem nisam 100% sigurna jer smo te dane vadili više pretraga po Zg-u, ali mislim da je tako bilo. Ja imam dopunsko. Za razgovor ti ne treba uputnica, to je u sklopu vađenja krvi. Ne treba biti na tašte. Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Miki76

Puno vam hvala cure.  :Kiss: 
Tigrical, za tebe mi je zlatna ptičica prišapnula da ćeš mi odgovoriti kad dođeš doma.  :Wink:  (Velika pusa i zlatnoj ptičici, iako sam joj ih danas ukupno poslala već barem 5!)

E sad, evo malo mog iskustva s naručivanjem u petak (prije tri dana):
- Za sve imunološke pretrage (većina s ove liste koja se zadnjih dana ovdje stalno kopira) sam se uspjela naručiti na Rebru, dobila termin 25.2.
- Za trombofilijske pretrage idem ovaj tjedan u Vinogradsku, ne treba se naručivati. Rebro za njih nema reagensa do daljnjega.
- Za homocitein sam se danas naručila na VV-u i dobila termin u četvrtak. Ni Rebro, ni Vinogradska ne rade homocistein.
- Za genetsko savjetovanje i kariogram sam se naručila na Rebru i dobila termin 14.2. Posebno su mi napomenuli da treba posebna uputnica za genetsko savjetovanje, a za kariogram svaki partner treba imati svoju uputnicu. To je izgleda novost.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Faktor v -normalni tip gena
> Faktor II- normalni tip gena
> MTHFR -heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI 1 - insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)
> ACE - delicijski genotip (DD)


e ove pretrage  trebam napraviti.....
sad mene zanima sta se tu moze vidjeti,.....jer ja jos nisam nikad bila trudna  a   iza mene su 3-AIH  i 2-IVF....
koliko se ceka na nalaze  u Splitu na ove pretrage i treba li se narucit ....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Puno vam hvala cure. 
> Tigrical, za tebe mi je zlatna ptičica prišapnula da ćeš mi odgovoriti kad dođeš doma.  (Velika pusa i zlatnoj ptičici, iako sam joj ih danas ukupno poslala već barem 5!)
> 
> E sad, evo malo mog iskustva s naručivanjem u petak (prije tri dana):
> - Za sve imunološke pretrage (većina s ove liste koja se zadnjih dana ovdje stalno kopira) sam se uspjela naručiti na Rebru, dobila termin 25.2.
> - Za trombofilijske pretrage idem ovaj tjedan u Vinogradsku, ne treba se naručivati. Rebro za njih nema reagensa do daljnjega.
> - Za homocitein sam se danas naručila na VV-u i dobila termin u četvrtak. Ni Rebro, ni Vinogradska ne rade homocistein.
> - Za genetsko savjetovanje i kariogram sam se naručila na Rebru i dobila termin 14.2. Posebno su mi napomenuli da treba posebna uputnica za genetsko savjetovanje, a za kariogram svaki partner treba imati svoju uputnicu. To je izgleda novost.




Mi radili kariogram prošle godine. I za mene i za mm uputnica za kariogram (njemu je napisala njegova dr. opće prakse a meni ginić) i dovoljna je jedna uputnica za genetsko savjetovanje. Oboje imamo dopunsko.
Prvo malo popričaš sa dr. Begovićem a onda ti sestra izvadi krv iz vene. Nalazi su bili gotovi za 6 tjedana.

----------


## cranky

> - Za trombofilijske pretrage idem ovaj tjedan u Vinogradsku, ne treba se naručivati. Rebro za njih nema reagensa do daljnjega.


Da li pod to spada i PAI?
Sorry što ovako padam s marsa, ali treba mi za frendicu (nije forumašica).
Znači samo se dođe i izvadi?
Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Da li pod to spada i PAI?
> Sorry što ovako padam s marsa, ali treba mi za frendicu (nije forumašica).
> Znači samo se dođe i izvadi?
> Hvala


Da. Samo dođe i izvadi. Ja sam došla u pola osam i bila deveta na redu.

----------


## Miki76

Hvala Mia Lilly.  :Heart: 
Cranky, iako mi je dr. dao poveću listu pretraga za napraviti, PAI ne moram. Pitala sam ga zašto i rekao je da mi PAI neće pokazati ništa pametno i da će mi sve ove ostale pretrage pokazati puno više ako ima nekih problema. Poslije sam još čula od 2-3 forumašice da ni njima dr. Duić nije dao da rade PAI. Izgleda da ga on baš ne smatra za neku važnu pretragu, dok sam skužila da je dr. Radončić vrlo često preporuča. To sad valjda opet ovisi od doktora do doktora.
Ali evo, Mia Lilly je i tebi već konkretno odgovorila na pitanje.  :Wink:

----------


## zlatica

> e ove pretrage  trebam napraviti.....
> sad mene zanima sta se tu moze vidjeti,.....jer ja jos nisam nikad bila trudna  a   iza mene su 3-AIH  i 2-IVF....
> koliko se ceka na nalaze  u Splitu na ove pretrage i treba li se narucit ....


Crvenkapice, te pretrage se rade na firulama na patologiji,krv se vadi od 8-10 ne čeka se dugo a nalaze pošalju za 15 dana na adresu.

----------


## zlatica

Crvenkapice je li ti još nešto dr.preporučija za napravit do sljedećeg puta?

----------


## tigrical

*Miki 76* prvo i ja šaljem pusu zlatnoj ptičici! Sigurno za savjetovanje nismo imali uputnicu, to je očito novo. Je mi zbrka u glavi jer smo te dane vadili više pretraga, ali toga se sjećam. Nema veze, glavno da si se ti naručila i da to sve obavite.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice je li ti još nešto dr.preporučija za napravit do sljedećeg puta?


eto te pretrage za  trombofiliju i  AMH  da napravim ( sto me strah  ) ,  i  muz  HBA  test   radi moguceg  PICSi -a

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Hvala Mia Lilly. 
> Cranky, iako mi je dr. dao poveću listu pretraga za napraviti, PAI ne moram. Pitala sam ga zašto i rekao je da mi PAI neće pokazati ništa pametno i da će mi sve ove ostale pretrage pokazati puno više ako ima nekih problema. Poslije sam još čula od 2-3 forumašice da ni njima dr. Duić nije dao da rade PAI. Izgleda da ga on baš ne smatra za neku važnu pretragu, dok sam skužila da je dr. Radončić vrlo često preporuča. To sad valjda opet ovisi od doktora do doktora.
> Ali evo, Mia Lilly je i tebi već konkretno odgovorila na pitanje.



Mene slao dr.Duić i moram napraviti PAI.Šta će on pokazati ili neće nemam pojma. Jasne samu mi samo pretrage KKS, urin i koagulogram.

I onda si razmišljam. Šta ako mi se svi nalazi vrate uredni? Mislim ako je sve ok?

----------


## BlaBla123

Ako su TSH, T3,T4 UZV ok, moze li biti da TSH/fT4, anti TG, anti TPO nisu?

----------


## Pinky

> eto te pretrage za  trombofiliju i  AMH  da napravim ( sto me strah  ) ,  i  muz  HBA  test   radi moguceg  PICSi -a


ja sam prije par stranica točno napisala di se šta u splitu vadi.
amh je čini mi se u analize, u istom hodniku di je cito

----------


## zlatica

> eto te pretrage za  trombofiliju i  AMH  da napravim ( sto me strah  ) ,  i  muz  HBA  test   radi moguceg  PICSi -a


šta je taj HBA test?meni je u ovom zadnjem postupku stavija opciju PISCI ako bude potrebe,međutim nije, zašto ne znam.Ali nije radija nikakav test.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znam da se radi u analize AMH  i kosta  oko 480kn...ali mi je dr. poljak  rekao da mozda, mozda,  rade sada i na krizinama u bolnici  ali nije siguran  , samo je nesto nacuo...i kako sad saznati  jel rade ili ne....koga zvati  ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ne znam ni ja  sto pokaziva tocno taj test....ali  se  on prvo napravi  i  vidi se dali je potrebno za PISCI  ili ne....test kosta  oko 500kn i radi se samo u cita...

----------


## ina33

> Jelena, neku krivu uputnicu si čitala, doživotne su kronične bolesti, a ovu samo treba presijeći-kad se odlučite di ćete.


Daj bože da se svima ovdje promjeni na sekundarni sterilitet ili na ful fertilitet, a nadajmo se da ćemo svi skončat u sterilnoj dobi, ne prije.

Jelena, it's just a name (administracija mora neki broj i šifru i dg. zalijepit, inače ne bi išlo na uputnicu, valjda kao oni estetski tretmani). A rose by any other name would smell as sweet. Mene jednom šokiralo kad me jedan dr., u razgovoru s drugim, nazvao "jedna moja neplodna". Sad mi je i to... nadimak od milja kad si sama sebi tepam. Probaj se zbog toga bedirat, nije to neki... ."pridjev s predumišljajem".

----------


## cranky

> Da. Samo dođe i izvadi. Ja sam došla u pola osam i bila deveta na redu.


Hvala  :Kiss: 



> Hvala Mia Lilly. 
> Cranky, iako mi je dr. dao poveću listu pretraga za napraviti, PAI ne moram. Pitala sam ga zašto i rekao je da mi PAI neće pokazati ništa pametno i da će mi sve ove ostale pretrage pokazati puno više ako ima nekih problema. Poslije sam još čula od 2-3 forumašice da ni njima dr. Duić nije dao da rade PAI. Izgleda da ga on baš ne smatra za neku važnu pretragu, dok sam skužila da je dr. Radončić vrlo često preporuča. To sad valjda opet ovisi od doktora do doktora.
> Ali evo, Mia Lilly je i tebi već konkretno odgovorila na pitanje.


Hvala, da frendica to vadi po preporuci dr R-a  :Wink: 



> Ako su TSH, T3,T4 UZV ok, moze li biti da TSH/fT4, anti TG, anti TPO nisu?


Može i koliko sam ja skužila nama su bitniji ft3 i ft4 od t3 i t4.

----------


## Jelena

Je l netko dobio neku pametnu informaciju s genskog savjetovanja para? Da li se na to upućuje nakon pobačaja ili i prije?

----------


## Miki76

Jelena, evo mene uputili nakon drugog spontanog. A da li ćemo biti nešto pametniji nakon toga, reći ću ti kad obavimo.

----------


## vikki

> Je l netko dobio neku pametnu informaciju s genskog savjetovanja para? Da li se na to upućuje nakon pobačaja ili i prije?


Mi smo dobili info da su nam kariogrami u redu, i mislim da ih je dobro napraviti nakon puno neuspjelih transfera. Kao i imunologija i trombofilija, indikacija za savjetovanje su neuspjeli postupci i habitualni pobačaji. Nakon dokazame trisomije ploda, obavezno zovu partnere da naprave kariogram.

----------


## Jelena

U nekom trenutku kada je puno njemačkih klinika nudilo gensku analizu svega i svačega, prvo je bilo popularno, a onda su krenuli odgovorni liječnici objašnjavati da se s tom informacijom baš i ne može puno, da će ti na kraju reći da jedeš što manje masnog i slatkog, što više povrća i voća i da se trebaš više kretati (radili su procjenu sklonosti na srčane bolesti, šećer i sl.).

Ja bih neku info tipa "odi probaj još" ili "daj prestani s tim", a da ne dolazi u obliku savjeta od rodbine...

----------


## vikki

Nisam mislila na to o čemu pričaš, Jelena, zdrava prehrana nema veze s ovom pretragom. Naravno da se s tom info ne može puno, ali znaš da možete pokušavati, što ne bi imalo smisla ako vam kromosomi nisu posloženi kako treba.

----------


## vikki

> Ja bih neku info tipa "odi probaj još" ili "daj prestani s tim", a da ne dolazi u obliku savjeta od rodbine...


Sad vidim ovu rečenicu. Naravno da treba pokušavati (ako imate snage i motiva, ja, moram priznat, nemam više ni jedno ni drugo), a kariogram će reći možete li imati zdravo dijete ili ne.

Inače, većina tih pretraga (imuno, trombo...) nema neke svrhe. Meni je otkriće bio najprije andol, kao imam povišena ACA pa će andol to riješiti, i izgubila sam trudnoću, treći put sam dodala i heparin, od prvog dana izostanka M. i opet nije uspjelo, četvrti put i andol i heparin i decortin (za koji mi je uvažena prof. pobjedonosno rekla, aha, hiperandrogenizam je uzrok neplodnosti i loših stanica, sad će to decortin riješiti, trudni ste začas) em mi je trebalo godinu i pol za trudnoću, em je bila najlošija od svih prethodnih bez obzira na sve žive terapije. 

Hoću reći, vrlo je mali broj slučajeva gdje je terapija zaista indicirana, ovo ostalo (u većine nas habitualki ili u MPO-u) je čista preventiva, teško ostvarena trudnoća pa da preduhitrimo moguće probleme. 

I svaki će ti ginekolog reći da ima smisla pokušavati dok god je janih stanica, a zašto nekome uspije iz prvoga, a nekome iz trideset prvoga pokušaja ili nikada, tko zna.

I, nisam rodbina ni likar, ali evo, savjetujem ne samo da pokušavate i dalje, štoviše, iskoristi neiskorištene postupke u RH, vidiš da i ovdje ima ugodnih iznenađenja, a čekanja i kaos u našim bolnicama ćeš već preživjeti, to zaista nije stvar koja bi trebala biti presudna u ovom času.

Sorry na OT-u, malo stignem čitati, pisati i komunicirati uopće pa sam na brzinu istresla što mi je na duši, Jelena  :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

> U nekom trenutku kada je puno njemačkih klinika nudilo gensku analizu svega i svačega, prvo je bilo popularno, a onda su krenuli odgovorni liječnici objašnjavati da se s tom informacijom baš i ne može puno, da će ti na kraju reći da jedeš što manje masnog i slatkog, što više povrća i voća i da se trebaš više kretati (radili su procjenu sklonosti na srčane bolesti, šećer i sl.).
> 
> Ja bih neku info tipa "odi probaj još" ili "daj prestani s tim", a da ne dolazi u obliku savjeta od rodbine...


nemoj mi crniti schwabe  :Grin: 
stari mpo-vac nije nista drzao od genetskih pretraga, amh..a kad je vidio da sam na svoju ruku napravila imunlogiju, samo je ocima prevrtao.
onda sam promijenila ordinaciju. kad je mpo-vac vidio sto sam sve napravila (i s kojom sistematikom), predlozio je kariogram i jos neke genetske pretrage. kariogram je ok, ali sam ja genotip da imam visok homocystein. koliko je visok to cemo vidjeti vjerovatno u petak.
to bi ujedno mogao biti razlog spontanom kao i razlog neuspjeha..(ako zapostavim endometriozu i los amh, aha)
dao mi je 5mg folne, a kljukam i ass100. ima sasvim drugi pristup i zaista vidim da sve cini da se svako polje razjasni.

btw..ta ista praksa inoficijelno prakticira oplodjene stanice da se razvijaju do 5. dana nakon transfera..dakle kao i AT..ako to par zeli..tako mi je rekao.

i draga jelena..ti znas koliko zelite dijete..ne, ne mogu ti reci da stanes.
kad pogledam sebe, pa ja imam dijete a borim se kao lavica za drugo. a tebe tvoje dijete ceka..to ce tako biti..samo sto imas ocajno trnovit put..sretno!  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

> ...ali sam ja genotip da imam visok homocystein. koliko je visok to cemo vidjeti vjerovatno u petak...


Cure, hvala na podršci. Nema smisla kukati, treba nešto poduzeti.

spodoba, je l to imaš MTHFR homozigot T/T. Imam i ja, ali mi je homocistein OK. To bi se skupa trebalo gledati koliko sam skužila, ali čekam još nalaze koječega (između ostalog i B12) pa ću kad sve skupim kod dr-a.

----------


## Mia Lilly

A šta je s tim B12? Od svih silnih pretraga to ne trebam napravit.

----------


## Miki76

Jelena, meni je jako drago da još uvijek razmišljaš o nastavku borbe jer si još prije godinu dana pričala da razmišljaš o izlaznoj strategiji i to me je tada poprilično šokiralo.
Zato mi je drago kad vidim da si usprkos svemu još uvijek u nekoj akciji.
I smatram da za tebe još nikako nije vrijeme za odustajanje. 
I sama znaš da ima nas kojima sve to ide malo teže i koje moramo proći vrlo trnovit put, ali isto tako znaš da je dosta cura došlo do svoje sreće i nakon takvog trnovitog putovanja. A ja čvrsto vjerujem da će se jedna tvoja blasica jednog dana i implantirati i ostati s tobom do kraja, zato curo go for it!  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

MTHFR, homocistein i B12 su povezani. Koliko sam skužila MTHFR homozigot TT ima sklonost homocisteinemiji (povišenom homocisteinu). B12 pomaže snižavanju razine homocisteina.
Tu su napisane normalne vrijenosti, ali pripazite na referentne vrijednosti vaših testova. 

Miki76  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Hoću reći, vrlo je mali broj slučajeva gdje je terapija zaista indicirana, ovo ostalo (u većine nas habitualki ili u MPO-u) je čista preventiva, teško ostvarena trudnoća pa da preduhitrimo moguće probleme. 
> 
> I svaki će ti ginekolog reći da ima smisla pokušavati dok god je janih stanica, a zašto nekome uspije iz prvoga, a nekome iz trideset prvoga pokušaja ili nikada, tko zna.
> 
> I, nisam rodbina ni likar, ali evo, savjetujem ne samo da pokušavate i dalje, štoviše, iskoristi neiskorištene postupke u RH, vidiš da i ovdje ima ugodnih iznenađenja, a čekanja i kaos u našim bolnicama ćeš već preživjeti, to zaista nije stvar koja bi trebala biti presudna u ovom času.


Iz dubine duše potpisujem!

Tj. nema te pretrage koja će ti reći nema više smisla. Sve da je AMH katastrofa, a tebi preko 45, opet postoji donacija itd. Ima li smisla ili ne, je li veći oportunitetni trošak (trošenje vremena i energije koja bi se mogla usmjeriti na nešto... "produktivnije" - posvajanje, uživanje u životu, putovanja itd. - ili ne - odgovor je, na žalost ili na sreću, u tvojoj glavi.

Sasvim te razumijem jer sam i ja tragala svojedobno ne za Sv. Graalom koji će mi pomoć' riješit sterilitet, nego za Sv. Graalom koji će mi više-manje jednoznačno pokazat moj smjer. Mogu ti reći - nema ga. 

A, da maknem tenzije i grčevitost iz svega, odluka o odustajanju ili nastavljanju nije ono... danas mi je sinulo pa sam odlučio . To je, u većini slučajeva, nešto što se lagano krčka pa onda ispadne, na kraju, ovako ili onako... ili uspije ili se otpusti i odmakne od svega. 

Pusti da ti se sve malo krčka, pa ćeš vidjet i tako par puta i onda će na kraju ispast nešto. Ti, AMH i FSH-wise, fakat imaš fore i ne moraš ništa odlučivati od danas do sutra, pa niti godina plus minus neće bit sad ono pada klapa i gotovo je.

----------


## ina33

U stvari, mislim da ti to već postaje lagano jasno... Tj. da nema testa koji će ti reći "idi još" ili "nema smisla", a odgovor se najmanje krije u kariogramu, homocisteinu i vitaminu B, da iskarikiram  :Love: .

----------


## tikica

Joj kako mene glava zaboli od svih ovih kratica, nalaza i još ovo i još ovo ima li tome kraja, a još me najviše nervira što se brinem sama za sebe i šta ti pregledi nisu svi na jednom mjestu nego šetamo iz bolnice u bolnicu i jedno 15ak puta vadimo krv   :Mad: 

Dakle sama sam se odlučila posjetit hematologa koji smatra da na osnovu ovih nalaza nije potrebno uzimati andol:

Faktor v-normalan tip gena
Faktor II-normalan tip gena
MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI I-insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)
ACE-delecijski genotip (DD)

A da bi znali treba li netko uzimati andol ili heparin treba napravit ove nalaze:
LAC
antikardiolipinska protutijela
AT III
PC
PS

----------


## Jelena

> U stvari, mislim da ti to već postaje lagano jasno... Tj. da nema testa koji će ti reći "idi još" ili "nema smisla", a odgovor se najmanje krije u kariogramu, homocisteinu i vitaminu B, da iskarikiram .


Najgore od svega je što to znam, ali lijepo je čuti od vas, nekako je jasnije nego košmar u mojoj glavi  :Heart:

----------


## tikica

Zaboravila sam napisat da pijem:
600 mcg folne kiseline
1,9 mg vitamina B6
3,5 mcg vitamina B12

----------


## zlatica

Tikice molim te u kojoj kombinaciji (proizvođač)uzimaš taj omjer B6 i B12,ja ne mogu nać nigdje.

----------


## Snekica

Malo da vas oraspoložim! Idem jutros kod moje soc.gin. po uputnicu za papu i briseve (zbog nadolazećeg ICSIa) i upitam sestru da li mi može doktorica napisati uputnice za imunološke pretrage koje sam skinula sam ovog foruma, ali i nekih drugih. Onako, ispod oka, kažem ja njoj da ih ima malo više, pa nek napravi šta može. A sestri ispale oči  :Shock:  kad je vidjela spisak i lagano vrisne "Maaaaalo višeee???"  :Laughing: 
Ali ništa nije dalje komentirala, osim da će me zvati!  :Naklon:  Tu im šaljem veliki bacin!

----------


## kiara79

netko je pisao da je vadio homocistein na VV...koliko se čeka nalaz...??
tnx..

----------


## Miki76

Kiara, ja vadila homocistein danas na VV-u. Rekli su mi da ću ga dobiti doma poštom za 2-3 dana.
Taj odgovor me je vidljivo ugodno iznenadio pa su mi objasnili da sve nalaze šalju četvrkom (ako se odlučiš na pošta opciju), a ja sam si to protumačila da će nalaz onda valjda biti gotov već danas i odmah će ga poslati pa onda treba 2-3 dana da pošta stigne.
Dakle, ovisi koji dan si vadila homocistein, nalaz se čeka do tjedan dana maxi.
A ako ti je i to puno čekati, možeš otići po nalaz i sama, a u tom slučaju pretpostavljam da bi ga onda mogla pokupiti već sutradan, koji god dan si ga vadila.

----------


## kiara79

super...hvala Miki...
sutra ću si izvaditi krv pa im poslati...
znači u ponedjeljak bi mogao biti nalaz..brže nego sam mislila..

----------


## Jelena

> super...hvala Miki...
> sutra ću si izvaditi krv pa im poslati...
> znači u ponedjeljak bi mogao biti nalaz..brže nego sam mislila..


Sutra je petak, a četvrtkom šalju nalaze, ako sam dobro Miki shvatila.

----------


## kiara79

podići ću sama u ponedjeljak....

----------


## Miki76

Kiara, da, četvrtkom šalju nalaze, tako da, ako ideš danas, a hitno ti je, bolje da onda po nalaze odeš sama jer ćeš inače čekati do sljedećeg četvrtka da ti ih pošalju.
I sorry na mom zbrčkanom postu, već samo pomalo spavala kad sam ga pisala pa sam ga malo zakomplicirala.  :Embarassed: 
Za svaki slučaj još provjeri sve to s njima kad budeš tamo jer ja nisam s njima razgovarala ciljano o roku podizanja nalaza direktno kod njih, više sam to sama zaključila iz toga što su mi rekli da nalaze šalju poštom četvrtkom i da ću ih dobiti već za 2-3 dana (a jučer kad sam bila kod njih je bio četvrtak).

----------


## tikica

> Tikice molim te u kojoj kombinaciji (proizvođač)uzimaš taj omjer B6 i B12,ja ne mogu nać nigdje.


 Das gesunde plus 
Folsaure 600+B6+B12 Depot-Tabletten
(Našla ih u DM-a, ima 60 tableta, cijena 21,50kn)

----------


## kiara79

konačno izvadila krv...
5 epruvetica poslano u Vinogradsku i 1 na VV...
E SAD ME FRKA NALAZA...

----------


## Miki76

Kiara, što su ti rekli za podizanje nalaza homocisteina na VV-u? Hoćeš ga onda moći podići već u ponedjeljak?

----------


## kiara79

da u ponedjeljak gotov nalaz...
al 3-4 tjedna čekanja u Vinogradskoj...ajme meni kak je to dugo...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam jučer zvala Vinogradsku za nalaze. Vadila sam krv prije dva tjedna...i naravno, još nisu gotovi.

----------


## Miki76

I meni su u Vinogradskoj rekli da ću nalaze za trombofiliju dobiti doma poštom za mjesec dana. A ako ne stignu do onda, da ih zovem.

----------


## lo-lu

Drage moje,ja sam ovdje nova .Vidim da većina vas ovdje ima dosta "staža" pa bi mi možda koja znala odgovoriti ako je u ovo zadnje vrime radila PAI-1 i homocistein da napiše di i koliko se čeka na pretrage? Znam da na Rebru nema reagensa i to već duže.Vinogradsku zovem kažu da oni to ne rade.Privatno podosta skupo tako da mi izgleda ostaje samo čekati i čekati,a ja baš nemam previše vremena za čekanje.Nakon dva spontana i masu pretraga još mi je to ostalo za obaviti a  nemam gdje.Inače imam 38 godina tako da mi je sve ovo dosta frustrirajuće!

----------


## kiara79

lo-lu PAI-1 sam prošli tjedan izvadila u Vinogradskoj...a homocistein na VV,jer Vinogradska nema reagensa za homocistein..
u Vinogradskoj se ne čeka,dođeš u jutro i izvadiš...
na VV par dana...treba se naručiti..

----------


## spodoba

> Cure, hvala na podršci. Nema smisla kukati, treba nešto poduzeti.
> 
> spodoba, je l to imaš MTHFR homozigot T/T. Imam i ja, ali mi je homocistein OK. To bi se skupa trebalo gledati koliko sam skužila, ali čekam još nalaze koječega (između ostalog i B12) pa ću kad sve skupim kod dr-a.


evo isti slucaj..da.
bas danas sam dobila nalaz homocysteina, 8 (ref <12). dakle ok.
da li smo unatoc normalnom homocysteinu ugrozenije sto se tice smetnji pri ugnjezdjenju  nego ostali?

meni nisu radili B12 i folate..no obzirom koliko se kljujkam vitaminom B i folnom, ne bi ni dobili pravilnu sliku..

----------


## ina33

Ako sam dobro shvatila, endo otežava implantaciju. Navodno od trombo stvari još i PAI 4G/4G. Treba sve isprobati i sve pogledati, ali najrealnije je da se to svodi u potragu za dobitnim embrijem, na što utječu i godine, ali i te neke druge stvari.

----------


## crvenkapica77

da vas pitam....planiram isti dan vadit i FSH,LH,AMH i  krv za trombofiliju...sve  u Splitu...e sad  jel smeta  sto cu vadit za vrijeme menge  krv za  trombofiliju???

----------


## zlatica

> da vas pitam....planiram isti dan vadit i FSH,LH,AMH i  krv za trombofiliju...sve  u Splitu...e sad  jel smeta  sto cu vadit za vrijeme menge  krv za  trombofiliju???


Ne smeta

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelena jesi li ti dobila one nalaze, kod mene još niš novog nije stiglo, stvarno me već živciraju!

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam dobila sad sve osim B12, bila sam u petak gore. Ove za urođenu trombofiliju čekam još iz Vinogradske. Svi vele još cca 2 tjedna.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Meni je danas gotov ostatak nalaza (mthfr, pai, f II, f V) u Vinogradskoj (od 7.1.), sutra idem po njih.

----------


## jo1974

evo i ostatak mojih nalaza ,a danas su mi izvadili još pola litre krvi i radim još hrpu nalaza,i još mi je spec.transfuziologije preporućila da posjetim i imunologa a neznam gdje jer moja soc,gin. kaže da moram u zagreb kod nekoga samo neznam kod koga,nalazi mi nisu baš bajni,pogledajte i sami 
1.D-drimeri:1011ug/L
2.LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANT(LAC):neg arb.jed.
3.Kardiolipin screen:poz.
4.kardiolipinska protutijela igm:51,5
5.kardiolipinska protutijela igG:27,8
i još me šalju da napravim dodatno nalaze na :protein C i S,PAI,homocistein,anti-beta 2 GP-1,PV,APTV,fibrinogen,broj trombocita,F VIII,AST,ALT,GGT,LDH,HOLESTEROL,TRIGLICERIDI,UREA I KREATININ.
Odgovorite mi molim vas dali su ove referente na kardilopinska protutijela opasna i dali su oni uzrok svih mojih izgubljenih trudnoća,

----------


## jo1974

i još nešto možete li mi preporućiti nekog dobrog spec.imunolog u zagrebu

----------


## vikki

Jo, kardiolipnska su ti povišena, i to prema referentnim vrijednostima Rebra IgM jako pozitivan, a IgG umjereno pozitivan. Zato te vjerojatno i šalju na ove ostale pretrage. Super da su to dali da napraviš i antitijela na beta-2-glikoprotein, on je specifičniji od kardiolipina. Uglavnom, to može upućivati na antifosfolipidni sindrom (APS), ali i ne mora. Ja sam zbog toga (između ostalog) hodala na imunologiju na Rebro dr. Bosnić, ali se ona i ginekolozi koji se bave imunologijom ne slažu u postavljanju dijagnoze i propisivanju terapije. Točnije, nekoliko spontanih pobačaja plus pozitivni kardiolipin za ginekologe znači antifosfolipidni sindrom i u trudnoći obaveznu terapiju heparinom, andolom i kortikosteroidima (nešto od toga ili sve u kombinaciji), ali za imunologe, bez pozitivnih ostalih nalaza, ne znači nužno dijagnozu i terapiju. Dr. Bosnić drži da se antifosfolipidni manifestira u 2. i 3. tromjesečju, a da rani gubici trudnoće (do 12. tjedna) nisu uzrokovani APS-om niti bi heparin tu pomogao. Zato bi ti bilo najbolje obratiti se dr. Radončiću ili dr. Duiću (merkur ili privatno).

----------


## vikki

Uglavnom, nitko ti decidirano ne može reći jesu li ACA uzrok izgubljenih trudnoća, no njihov pozitivan nalaz i izgubljene trudnoće svakako traže terapiju heparinom, to će ti danas manje-više svaki ginekolog reći, pogotovo MPO-ovac, za to ti ne treba imunolog.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Evo meni konačno gotovi nalazi od 14.01.
Nije mi dobar PAI 1 - heterozigot
                    protein S 66 - ref,interval 70-123
                    antikardiolipinska antitijela IgG 25,7
Svi ostali nalazi su mi uredni.
Ima li neka neki savjet, komentar...

----------


## kiara79

stigli moji nalazi,čak i brzo..ni 3 tjedna...
ako ima netko tko se kuži...molim pomoć...ina33,vikki... :Grin: 

fibrinogen 9(1,8-3,5)
MTHFR T/T mutirani homozigot

ostali nalazi su ok..

----------


## mare41

kiara, za fibrinogen kažu da reagira na bilo kakvu upalicu u organizmu i da nije nimalo specifičan, e sad, kako dalje s njim-vjerojatno ponoviti (detalje ne znam), za MTHFR smo dosta pisali na prošlim stranicama, važno je odrediti folnu i homocistein (jesi već?)

----------


## kiara79

folate nisam radila,a homocistein je 10,to je u granicama normale..

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kiara*, obavezno počni piti folacin - to je udarna doza folne. Homocistein 10 je na samom rubu ref.vrijednosti, trebao bi biti puno niži.
sad ću iskopirat tablicu

----------


## Jelena

Za AMH se ne dobiva uputnica, ali trebam li svejedno neku uputu od liječnika da opravdam vađenje krvi u Vinogradskoj ili mogu samo doći u čekaonicu i reći što trebam?

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ne ide mi, pa prepisujem. Muškarce preskačem, pišem samo referentne vrijednosti za žene, vezano je uz dob:
20 – 29 godina: 7.8 ± 2.3
30 – 39 godina: 7.3 ± 1.4
40 – 49 godina: 8.0 ± 2.5
50 – 59 godina: 8.2 ± 1.8
60 – 69 godina: 10.3 ± 2.7
> 70 godina: 10.8 ± 3.4

Homocistein je tvar koju vaše tijelo koristi za izgradnju proteina i održavanje tkiva. Ali previše homocisteina može povećati rizik od moždanog udara, određenih bolesti srca, te bolesti krvnih žila ruku, nogu i stopala (periferna arterijska bolest).
Vaša razina homocisteina može pasti, ako dobijete dosta folne kiseline i vitamina B iz prehrane kroz zeleno lisnato povrće ili putem dodataka.

----------


## mare41

Jelena, ako samo vadiš AMH, onda ti ne treba nikakva povijest bolesti ili nešto slično s naputkom da trebaš tu pretragu.

----------


## mare41

zbog spominjanja AMH-koristim priliku da citiram samu sebe: Službeni odgovor je da AMH nije pretraga koju prizna HZZO, a VV i Split imaju neke druge izvore financiranja.Za one izvan ZG-citiram milivoja73: _najjednostavnije je izvaditi krv u svom gradu i napraviti serum od  nje... serum hpexpresom poslati u Vinogradsku (uz napomenu da stigne  slijedeći dan do 10 sati) i uplatiti im obavezno preko poštanske uputnice (da odmah dobiju novce, 264,35kn) a potvrdu o uplati ubaciti u kovertu s krvi....
ovo je mž radila prije 15ak dana i stvar šljaka...čak su joj nalaz poslali na mail i kući original...
prije ove akcije najbolje nazvati Vinogradsku! 01/3787 163..._

----------


## Jelena

Mare, što bismo mi bez tebe  :Heart:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jelena*, http://forum.roda.hr/threads/51598-A...v-hormon/page3 - tu ti je tema o AMH  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

folacin od 5 mg i andol pijem stalno...ne znam zašto homocistein po tome nije niži...
ne znam da li ti nalazi jesu za heparin ili ne,s obzirom da je PAI-I uredan.

----------


## mare41

kiara, ja imam MTHFR hetero i FII hetero pa mi je dr R odgovorio da će trebati fragmin (al do 12. tjedna-čega 12 tjedana? :Laughing: ), a tvoj homo MTHFR je značajniji od moga (al provjeri jos s njim)
AB, sjećaš se kako smo se zezali s fragminom, značio je nešto drugo, a sad smo svi na fragminu :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, meni nisu trebali ovi nalazi da bi znala da mi stvarno treba nešto za cirkulaciju  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

> *Mare*, meni nisu trebali ovi nalazi da bi znala da mi stvarno treba nešto za cirkulaciju


 :Smile: 

AB, hvala za link. NIkad me nije baš AMH zanimao pa nisam skužila, ali dr. Poljak misli da mora biti loš s obzirom na izgled mojih jajnika, a moja dobra reakcija na stimulaciju ga se nije dojmila...

Dr. Radončić ne misli da bih trebala vaditi AMH.

Čini mi se da sam kod svih dr.-a već bila  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelena šta bi ja dala za dobru reakciju jajnika, ne kužim kakve veze ima izgled jajnika ako je reakcija dobra i dobre j.s. kod mene super slika a reakcija nikakva
Uglavnom zvala sam opet danas Rebro i konačno su nalazi gotovi nadam se da će mi ih poslati i da ću ih vidjeti drugi tjedan.

----------


## visibaba

> kiara, ja imam MTHFR hetero i FII hetero pa mi je dr R odgovorio da će trebati fragmin (al do 12. tjedna-čega 12 tjedana?)


o mare41, sestro po mutaciji :Grin: . ja sam isto hetero za F II - malo nas je takvih, koliko sam pohvatala.
MTHFR nisam radila. 
ne znam sto je dr. R mislio s tih 12 tjedana, meni se cini da bi ga trebala cijelo vrijeme uzimati (cijelu trudnocu :Heart: )

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena šta bi ja dala za dobru reakciju jajnika, ne kužim kakve veze ima izgled jajnika ako je reakcija dobra i dobre j.s. kod mene super slika a reakcija nikakva
> Uglavnom zvala sam opet danas Rebro i konačno su nalazi gotovi nadam se da će mi ih poslati i da ću ih vidjeti drugi tjedan.


Ja već zaboravila na B12. U studenom sam ga vadila  :Rolling Eyes: 

Meni je sad i vinogradska gotova, u ponedjeljak će mi sveki podignuti.

----------


## mare41

visibaba, pikamo koliko treba :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo meni konačno gotovi nalazi od 14.01.
> Nije mi dobar PAI 1 - heterozigot
>                     protein S 66 - ref,interval 70-123
>                     antikardiolipinska antitijela IgG 25,7
> Svi ostali nalazi su mi uredni.
> Ima li neka neki savjet, komentar...




Ja se opet ponavljam...

----------


## mare41

Mia Lilly, vikki je odgovarala par postova gore jo1974 za antikardiolipinska protutijela, a dr R  je baš odgovorio pred par dana na Zdravlje i život na tu temu.

----------


## Aurora*

*Mia Lilly* rekla bih da imas dovoljno indikacija za heparin.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala vam na odgovorima.
Kad sam dobila uputnice nisam znala kud bi krenula. Pogledala sam cijelu temu prije par dana i malo mi je jasnije. I onda sam opet pogledala sve nalaze i naišla na APTV(s) test mješanja uz LAC. Rezultat mi je 27. A za LAC mi je rezultat 1,02. To sam skužila da je ok. Sad mi nije jasno da li je ovaj APTV(s)... ok.

----------


## Gabi25

Cure evo i mojih nalaza pa molim komentare:

FII protrombin G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
PAI-1 genotipizacija 5G/4G heterozigot
IgG 2,9 (neg:<10)
IgM 5,3 (neg:<7)
Akt.parc.tromboplast.vrijeme (APTV*) 1,1 (0,8-1,2)
Akt.parc.tromboplastvrijeme (APTV)     31 (23-32)
APC rezistencija (APCR) 1,08 (>0,86)
APTV(s)  test miješanja uz LAC  29 (Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u  testu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC)
Lupus antikoagulant (LAC)  1,07 (do 1,37)
Napomena:  Rezultat koagulacijskog testa za APCR unutar referentnog intervala  isključuje potrebu za molekularnom dijagnostikom faktor V Leiden  mutacije

----------


## Pinky

ovaj pai mi se čini kao indikacija za heparin, ali najbolje je da ti ovo šibneš radončiću pa da vidiš šta će on reći

----------


## Gabi25

već jesam :Grin:  čekam odgovor
hvala Pinky

----------


## jo1974

ja sam jučer podigla ostatak nalaza i kad sam otišla kod dr.transfuziologije njezin zakljućak je niskomolekilarni heparin 5 000ui,da nepišem sad referentne vrijednosti samo ću reči šta je iznad granica fibrinogen,protein C ,faktor VIII,keratenin,i ono u vezi zgrušavanja krvi  zaboravila sam kako se zove ,ja sam sad završila sa svojim pretragama i sad treba riješiti termin postupka negdje a nezanm gdje  :Smile: )

----------


## spodoba

veceras mi kaze mpo-vac da su mi lupus antitijela lagano poviseni...za postupak cu vjerovatno ici na heparin..
ima li tko iskustva s tim?

----------


## Pinky

spodobo (lol koji genijalan nick) ja sam na heparinu tj. fragminu od dana transfera pa izgleda do iza poroda. ali ne zbog lupusa već zbog granične trombofilije.
jo, vjerojatno je mislila na fragmin, ja sam na fragminu 5000 ui

----------


## crvenkapica77

o Boze  koliko cura  samo na  tim inekcijama , pa jel ovo normalno ?  mislim ok   ako ce to pomoci  ,ali  svaka druga cura na heparinu  !!!
ja svoje nalaze jos cekam  .....

----------


## Pinky

kad smo sve mutanti  :Laughing:

----------


## spodoba

cestitam pinky na dvije srecice  :Zaljubljen: 
(btw, spodoba sam postala kad sam se pred pobacaj u ocaju hvatala za slamku..no nazalost je sve zavrsilo sa spontanim..)

ma pikanje je najmanje zlo ako je to rjesenje.  :Smile: 
trenutno uzimam ASS i zbog MTHFR-C677T homozigo..mada mi homozystein nije visok..
cekirat ce mi jos jednom taj lupus antitijela, ali bi svakako fektala heparin.heh

----------


## ZO

> o Boze koliko cura samo na tim inekcijama , pa jel ovo normalno ? mislim ok ako ce to pomoci ,ali svaka druga cura na heparinu !!!
> ja svoje nalaze jos cekam .....


da, baš nevjerojatno, tko god je išao raditi testove bilo da ima problema za zatrudnjivanjem, spontanima....inim dobio je mutantske nalaze

kao što su jedno vrijeme svi imali povišene NK stanice, preklapanje u HLA tipizaciji

no, dobro - glavno je da je rezultat odličan, zaista je puno cura sa heparinom uspjela dobiti svoje smotuljke, na kraju krajeva i ja  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina1

*Gabi25* ja ti imam PAI-1 genotipizacija 5G/4G heterozigot i MTHFR-C677T homozigot a ostali nalazi su mi bili ok pa sam na fragminu 2500 
gdje si ti radila pretrage? vidim da se u zadnje vrijeme često spominje "homozigot divljeg tipa", meni u nalazima to nije pisalo pa me interesira koja je razlika (ako je ima) između homozigota i homozigota divljeg tipa ?

----------


## Gabi25

Sve sam radila u Vinogradskoj. Jedino što me muči je što mi dr. R. nije zaokružio da napravim MTHFR a vidim da svi spominjete to i PAI u kombinaciji.
Ja stvarno ne znam razliku između homozigota i homozigota divljeg tipa, jedva sam jučer i prepisala taj nalaz, prekopala cijelu ovu temu i pola interneta i nisam ništa pametnija, čekam odgovor od doktora.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Samo da provjerim i pitam vas: ispravan nalaz za *PAI-1* bi trebao biti *4G/5G*, jel tako?

----------


## mare41

Ne, AB, uredan nalaz za PAI je 5G/5G, homozigotip divljeg tipa, što je uredan nalaz i terminologija Vinogradske za dominantne homozigote, a taj heterozigo koji si navela ima manji učinak od tvog homozigota 4G/4G.
Gabi25, već sam pisala na ovoj temi da je divlji tip uredan nalaz.

----------


## mare41

Gabi25, evo kopiram odgovor od dr R na nalaze slične tvojima:
_Osim heterozigota za PAI, drugi nalazi su Vam uredni. E sad, PAI 4G/5G  sam po sebi nije jak faktor, no ako postoji još barem jedan - onda može  biti uzrok spontanog pobačaja._

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, hvala ti što mi otvaraš horizonte  :Smile:   :Heart: 

*Gabi,* mislim da bi trebala vidjeti i taj mthfr

----------


## Gabi25

Hvala mare :Smile: 
Čudno mi je da mi to nije zaokružio a ako ću morati još jednom u onaj lab izludit ću :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nina1

Ja sam dosad bila uvjerenja da homozigot nije dobar nalaz 
meni na mojem nalazu MTHFR -a homozigot sa Rebra postoji čitavi opis na što može utjecati pa sam dosad mislila da je homozigot lošije od heterozigot
sad sam totalno zbunjena  :Confused:

----------


## mare41

nina, referentni genotip (uredan nalaz) za MTHFR je C/C (homozigot), moguća je mutacija jednog alela-heterozigot, a mutacija oba alela je T/T homozigot i to je to što ti imaš (može imati  ozbiljnije posljedice od heterozigota).

----------


## nina1

> nina, referentni genotip (uredan nalaz) za MTHFR je C/C (homozigot), moguća je mutacija jednog alela-heterozigot, a mutacija oba alela je T/T homozigot i to je to što ti imaš (može imati  ozbiljnije posljedice od heterozigota).


mare41 , hvala... sad mi je sve jasnije...
znam kad sam googlala prije da mi je sve bilo jasno ali očigledno protek vremena i trudnički hormoni su mi malo udarili u glavu pa i ono što sam nekad znala mi se pomiješalo  :Embarassed:

----------


## sweety

Curke, samo info:
MTHFR i PAI su i jedan i drugi blaža verzija. Oni koji su više problematični su Faktor V i Faktor II (G202101A).

*MTHFR* postoji u 3 kombinacije C/C, C/T (ili T/C svejedno) i T/T.
C/C je uredan nalaz i ne predstavlja nikakvu opasnost.
C/T (heterozigot) se odnosi na blažu verziju, onu koja sama teško može pokrenuti neželjene procese.
*T/T (homozigot) je nositelj povišenog rizika*, te je on sam u mogućnosti pokrenuti neke stvari.

*PAI-1* također postoji u 3 kombinacije
PAI-1 4G/4G (homozigot), 4G/5G (heterozigot), 5G/5G (homozigot)
*4G/4G (homozigot) je nositelj povišenog rizika,* 
4G/5G (heterozigot) je slabija verzija
5G/5G (homozigot) je jako slabog utjecaja

Ali gledaju se kombinacije, kao u pokeru, jača kombinacija ima veću šansu da napravi neku neželjenu situaciju, slabija-slabiju.
Premda ima mnogo slučajeva gdje su se dešavali problemi i sa samim MTHFR-T/C, zato se osim genetike odrađuje i šira slika koja pokazuje još neke detalje.
Npr. aktivnost proteina C i S, i masu drugih imunoloških parametara, koji tek u kombinacijama pokazuju pravo stanje.

----------


## mare41

sweety, hvala na sažetku, ja očito nejasno pišem :Sad:

----------


## mare41

zgodni linkovi:
http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=72
http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=69
http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=466
http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=502

----------


## Pinky

ma sweety, svaka ti čast!
meni je radončić jednom odgovorio da sami faktori trombofilije ne govore puno (ako smo granični), da je bitno raditi i imunologiju (lac, antitijela) a i faktore koagulacije da se dobije cijeli uvid u problem

----------


## Pinky

edit: _aCL-IgG,_ _aCL-IgM,  protrombinsko vrijeme, APTV, fibrinogen, lupus antikoagulant,  antitrombin, protein C i S, D-dimeri, F-VIII, FDP, homocistein - mislim da je to to_

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mare*, fakat zgodni linkovi  :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> da sami faktori trombofilije ne govore puno (*ako smo granični*)


sto to znaci "ako smo granicni"?

----------


## Pinky

ja imam 3 mutacije pa sam proglašena graničnom tj. imam graničnu trombofiliju

----------


## mare41

Pinky, jesu to onda blaži oblici, tj. heterozigoti?

----------


## Pinky

jesu

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo meni konačno gotovi nalazi od 14.01.
> Nije mi dobar PAI 1 - heterozigot
>                     protein S 66 - ref,interval 70-123
>                     antikardiolipinska antitijela IgG 25,7
> Svi ostali nalazi su mi uredni.


Moja terapija je *ASPIRIN.*

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Gabi25, evo kopiram odgovor od dr R na nalaze slične tvojima:
> _Osim heterozigota za PAI, drugi nalazi su Vam uredni. E sad, PAI 4G/5G  sam po sebi nije jak faktor, no ako postoji još barem jedan - onda može  biti uzrok spontanog pobačaja._


Tako je meni i dr.Duić odgovorio.

----------


## visibaba

> ja imam 3 mutacije pa sam proglašena graničnom tj. imam graničnu trombofiliju


*pinky* daj me podsjeti na tvoje mutacije? (sori, znam da si vec pisala o tome...)

i ja bih sebe svrstala medju granicne, iako se radi o faktor II protrombin mutaciji. blaza mutacija, heterozigot.
osam godina sam bila na kontracepcijskim pilulama gotovo neprekidno i nikad nikakvih problema!!! tako da... otompotom o nekoj mojoj trombofiliji. nazalost se ne usudim riskirat trudnocu bez heparina :Undecided:

----------


## visibaba

> Pinky, jesu to onda blaži oblici, tj. heterozigoti?


aha, mislis da su svi heterozigoti tek granicni slucajevi trombofilije?
(jasno je da su mutirani homozigoti jace, ozbiljnije mutacije.)

----------


## Pinky

evo našla sam ih:

faktor v - normalni tip gena
faktor ii - normalni tip gena

*MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-I - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE- insercijsko delecijski genotip (ID)

ovaj pai mi je najzeznutiji koliko sam skužila

ovdje ima puno objašnjenja na ovu temu

http://www.mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/v...st=0&sk=t&sd=a

p.s. sori na bold, ali nisam ga uspila makniti 
*

----------


## Pinky

> aha, mislis da su svi heterozigoti tek granicni slucajevi trombofilije?
> (jasno je da su mutirani homozigoti jace, ozbiljnije mutacije.)


a stvarno ne znam, bitni su i ovi drugi nalazi koje sam navela gore, tako su mi bar doktori rekli, kao i trenutni faktori koagulacije

----------


## Gabi25

> Cure evo i mojih nalaza pa molim komentare:
> 
> FII protrombin G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
> PAI-1 genotipizacija 5G/4G heterozigot
> IgG 2,9 (neg:<10)
> IgM 5,3 (neg:<7)
> Akt.parc.tromboplast.vrijeme (APTV*) 1,1 (0,8-1,2)
> Akt.parc.tromboplastvrijeme (APTV)     31 (23-32)
> APC rezistencija (APCR) 1,08 (>0,86)
> ...


Kaže dr. da je samo PAI lagano odstupanje ali da u ovom mom slučaju to nije indicija za heparin u trudnoći. 
Ok, ovaj dio onda otpisujem, to nije razlog mojih biokemijskih

----------


## sweety

> ja imam 3 mutacije pa sam proglašena graničnom tj. imam graničnu trombofiliju


Da. Malo je to sve još neistraženo. To je nova bolest pa sve ovo što mi danas trkeljamo u stvari spada u istraživanja.

Ja imam
MTHFR T/T
PAI 4G/4G
ACE I/D
i još neki sitni imunološki zbrčkitis koji se ne može povezat ni na jednu imunološku poznatu bolest jer nisu extremni rezultati, već kako i sama kažeš "granični". Malo je povišen ovaj, pa malo onaj...Ali ništa strašno...

Dobro je što su mi čisti faktor V i faktor II jer oni su ti koji pokreću trombozu, infarkt, moždani, govori se mlađoj populaciji.
Svi ovi ostali koje mi imamo također pokreću ove probleme, ali u starijoj dobi (mnogo rijeđe), i do skorog vremena je bilo normalno da čovjek od 45-75god. umre od infarkta, sad se zna zbog čega je uopće došlo do infarkta i da se ne radi samo o prehrani i stilu života.

----------


## delfin

Cure, koje su indikacije da bi nas naš ginekolog poslao na imunološke pretrage? Znam da možda paničarim, ali tko ne bi u situaciji poput naše? Toliko želimo dijete, i da onda nešto kreme po zlu jer nismo na vrijeme napravili neke "nepotrebne" pretrage. Ja sam u prirodnom začeću imala spontani sa 6 tjedana ( prije 3 godine). Ne dramim oko toga, događa se. No, sada razmišljam trebam li se uputiti na imunološke pretrage da se eventualno razriješim, ako ničeg drugog onda "hipohondrije" Razlozi? Imam izraženije vene po nogama, tata ima slabiju cirkulaciju te također vene. Prije laparo sam radila koagulogram, bio je ok. No, nako laparo sam dobivala injekcije u bedro ( protiv zgrušnjavanja krvi), a nismo ih primale sve u sobi. Upravo sam čekalica bete,ne mogu si zamisliti da nešto pođe po zlu a ja nisam slijedila intuiciju ( netko će to nazvati hipohondrijom ).

----------


## jo1974

Delfin meni moj mpo-oovac nikada mi niti nije spomenuo takve pretrage,sreća moja što imam prekrasnu soc.ginekologinju pa sve što mi padne napamet ona samo piše i šalje me svugdje samo da dođemo do bebice ,znaći ako tvoj soc.ginić mislim ako s njime se može razgovarati probaj ga pridobiti i da te pošalje makar na ovo osnovno,ako ne onda traži od svog mpo lječnika preporuku za takve pretrage a ako niti to ne upali traži novoga soc.ginekologa koji ima sluha za sve to,sretno

----------


## Gabi25

delfin nekakva indikacija ipak mora postojati, npr. nekoliko neuspješnih ivf-ova, spontanih ili biokemijskih... Ali kao što kaže jo- ako želiš biti mirna probaj nažicati od dr.opće prakse ili soc.gina uputnicu pa napravi i te pretrage. Ovdje se vodila rasprava da li je bespotrebno da svi idemo na te imuno pretrage- ja bi ipak rekla da u našoj borbi ništa nije bespotrebno i da dosta toga trebamo i sami iskopati pogotovo ako se vodimo intuicijom...

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Delfin*, u Vinogradskoj ti mpo ekipa sigurno neće dati te pretrage. Prepiši s par stranica prije točno što se traži pa žicaj svog gin. ili dr.opće prakse. Ja sam recimo s tim popisom otišla svojoj dr.opće prakse koja mi je bez problema dala uputnicu za sve to. Ali je rekla da tih pretraga iz imunologije i trombofilije ima jako puno i da dobro da imam točno napisano jer mi ne bi znala sama odrediti što je sve potrebno. Uglavnom, prema trenutnoj situaciji u Zg, trebaju ti 2 uputnice: 1 sa cijelom hrpom toga za kem.lab. u Vinogradskoj, a druga uputnica samo za homocistein koji rade samo na VV.
Sretno!

----------


## delfin

*Jo, Gabi, Aurora,* hvala vam cure. Otići ću do svoje dr. opće prakse jer ona će sigurno imati više sluha od moje giničke. Do tada samoinicijativno pijem Andol 100. S tim valjda nisam pogriješila?

----------


## mare41

delfin, neke klinike daju odmah andol 100, bez ikakvih pretraga, tako da sigurno nisi pogriješila.

----------


## delfin

*Mare,* tnx!

----------


## sweety

> Cure, koje su indikacije da bi nas naš ginekolog poslao na imunološke pretrage? Znam da možda paničarim, ali tko ne bi u situaciji poput naše? Toliko želimo dijete, i da onda nešto kreme po zlu jer nismo na vrijeme napravili neke "nepotrebne" pretrage. Ja sam u prirodnom začeću imala spontani sa 6 tjedana ( prije 3 godine). Ne dramim oko toga, događa se. No, sada razmišljam trebam li se uputiti na imunološke pretrage da se eventualno razriješim, ako ničeg drugog onda "hipohondrije" Razlozi? Imam izraženije vene po nogama, tata ima slabiju cirkulaciju te također vene. Prije laparo sam radila koagulogram, bio je ok. No, nako laparo sam dobivala injekcije u bedro ( protiv zgrušnjavanja krvi), a nismo ih primale sve u sobi. Upravo sam čekalica bete,ne mogu si zamisliti da nešto pođe po zlu a ja nisam slijedila intuiciju ( netko će to nazvati hipohondrijom ).


 Vene na nogama (one vanjske vidljive) i 1 spontani nisu na žalost indikacija za ovu vrstu pretraga. 

MPO liječnik može dati preporuku ako si bila na više hormonskih stimulansa.
Svaki ginić bi trebao dati barem preporuku za koagulogram, što bi se trebalo radit ako se koriste bilokakva hormonska sredstva koja stimuliraju jajnike (uključujući kontracepciju).
Indikacija može biti pozitivna obiteljska anamneza, jer je ovo nasljedna stvar, pa pročačkaj ima li u tvojoj obitelji visokotlakaša, moždanih udara, infarkta, plučne embolije i sl.

----------


## delfin

*Sweety,* koagulogrm sam radila prije laparo i bio je ok. Visokotlakaš je bila baka, imala je dva moždana , od zadnjeg je umrla. Mama i tata nemaju tavih zdravstvenih problema. Tata doduše ima suženje arterija. Ni sama ne znam da li pretjerujem.

----------


## tlukaci5

ja nakon ovog očito neuspjelog trećeg ivf-a planiram također čekirati sve te imunološke ali ne znam točno šta sve trebam od tih pretraga napraviti, da znam reći doktorici za šta da mi da uputnice, jer je dosta susretljiva pa vjerujem da će mi to dati bez problema,može mala pomoć ? :Embarassed:

----------


## crvenkapica77

reci da ti da uputnicu  za  pretrage na trombofiliju....meni je na uputnici pisalo  tako  - nista od ovih kratica...a ostalo ti ne znam,  nisam radila...

----------


## sweety

> *Sweety,* koagulogrm sam radila prije laparo i bio je ok. Visokotlakaš je bila baka, imala je dva moždana , od zadnjeg je umrla. Mama i tata nemaju tavih zdravstvenih problema. Tata doduše ima suženje arterija. Ni sama ne znam da li pretjerujem.


Vrijedi probat, kažeš sve ovo što si navela, ako ti ginić/MPO na kraju ne da, možeš još otić kod liječnika opće prakse i tražit uputnicu za hematologa (to inače vode hematolozi), pa od hematologa tražit pretrage.
Ali mislim da uz sve ovo ginić/MPO ti treba izać u susret, samo budi istrajna u tome što želiš.

----------


## delfin

*Sweety,* probat ću. Neka ispadnem i hipohondar. Briga me. Hvala ti!

----------


## Mury

Tlukaci5, evo pretraga koje je meni dao dr. Poljak ( imala dvije biokemijke T, i 7 neuspjelih IVF-ova):
1. Antikardiolipinska antitijela, LAC, antitrombin III
2. Kariogram oboje supružnika
3. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, faktor V (Leidin), faktor II 
4. Koagulogram: protrombin, protein C, protein S, homocistein
Pretrage pod točkom 1,3 i 4 sam obavila u Vinogradskoj ( osim homocisteina). Homocistein sam naručana na W, a kariogram smo naručeni na SD.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja nakon ovog očito neuspjelog trećeg ivf-a planiram također čekirati sve te imunološke ali ne znam točno šta sve trebam od tih pretraga napraviti, da znam reći doktorici za šta da mi da uputnice, jer je dosta susretljiva pa vjerujem da će mi to dati bez problema,može mala pomoć ?



Ja sam radila imunološke pretrage nakon 6 ivf-a i dvije biokemijske trudnoće. Da se ne kopiram, imaš na prijašnjim postovima što sam sve trebala obaviti.

----------


## spodoba

evo mene zbunjole opet...prosli tjedan mi je mpo-vac rekao da su lupus antitijela bila lagano povisena, stoga ih je prosli tjedan opet kontrolirao. po zadnjem nalazu su ta antitijela opet u redu, 1.21.
i sto sad? da li je u tom slucaju heparin profilakticno preporuciv ili..ili? sto se radi kad vrijednosti variraju?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

To nisu lupus antitijela, nego lupus antikoagulans. Ne znam je l' ide heparin ako je on sam povišen. 
Zajedno s povišenim antikardiolipinskim antitijelima upućuje na antifosfolipidni sindrom za koji je potrebna terapija heparinom.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure stigao i moj nalaz, ja nemam pojma pa mi vi objasnite
normalni tip gena za faktor V
normalni tip gena za faktor II
heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
polimorfizam (  4G/5G)
insercijski  genotip II

sta  znaci  ovo zadnje troje, nije dobro ha?

----------


## crvenkapica77

uh zaboravila sam napisat  insercijski-delecijski  polimorfizam 4G/5G

----------


## Pinky

po mome laičkom tumačenju ova tvoja odstupanja su blaga.
najbolje je da poljaku pošalješ mail sa nalazima i pitaš ga jesu li indikacija za fragmin ili ne

----------


## crvenkapica77

poslala mail ,  pa cemo vidjeti ...nemojte mislit da sam luda ,
 ali i ja bi se pikala  rado heparinom /  fragminom    :Unsure:

----------


## Aurora*

> poslala mail ,  pa cemo vidjeti ...nemojte mislit da sam luda ,
>  ali i ja bi se pikala  rado heparinom /  fragminom


I ja bih isto, cak i da nemam nijednu mutaciju (a imam takodjer MTHFR CT i PAI-1 4G/4G). Jer kada nakon puno vremena i pokusaja nema rezultata onda bih probala sa svime sto makar u teoriji moze pomoci (a ne moze stetiti).

----------


## Pinky

aurora, imamo isti mthfr i pai, pa mislim da bi i ti u cita dobila fragmin
naš pai je puno gori od kapicinog, koliko sam skužila.
a ne kužim baš u zadnje vrime...

----------


## Aurora*

> aurora, imamo isti mthfr i pai, pa mislim da bi i ti u cita dobila fragmin
> naš pai je puno gori od kapicinog, koliko sam skužila.
> a ne kužim baš u zadnje vrime...


Meni je dr. R. odmah preporucio heparin kad je vidio ove nalaze. I u postupku cu ici s njim svakako. Bas me zanima sto ce na to reci moj doktor u Rijeci, kada ga uskoro budem pitala sta on o tome misli...

A sta se kuzenja tice i ja primjecujem da u zadnje vrijeme slabo kuzim... Osim toga pomalo sam i paranoicna, jer si mislim da je svemu tome kriv zakon i tome slicno.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kiara79

> stigli moji nalazi,čak i brzo..ni 3 tjedna...
> ako ima netko tko se kuži...molim pomoć...ina33,vikki...
> 
> fibrinogen 9(1,8-3,5)
> MTHFR T/T mutirani homozigot
> 
> ostali nalazi su ok..


evo,ovo sam tipkala prije nekih 3 tj...
za ove nalaze dobila heparin nakon ET-a..

----------


## crvenkapica77

dr.   je odgovorio  
"nema veće sklonosti trombofiliji. 
Biti će dovoljno uzimati Folacin tbl 1x1 i Andol a  100 1x1"

----------


## silvija

Ovakav je moj nalaz. Sto mislite,  jesam li "tezi'' slucaj?

Faktor V i ll  -normalan gen
MTHFR C677T-heterozigot
ACE D/D -homozigot
PAI 4G/5G- prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu (heterozigot)

----------


## Aurora*

> Meni je danas gotov ostatak nalaza (mthfr, pai, f II, f V) u Vinogradskoj (od 7.1.), sutra idem po njih.


*AuroraBlu* kakvi su ti dosli ovi nalazi?





> - Za genetsko savjetovanje i kariogram sam se naručila na Rebru i dobila termin 14.2. Posebno su mi napomenuli da treba posebna uputnica za genetsko savjetovanje, a za kariogram svaki partner treba imati svoju uputnicu. To je izgleda novost.


Mogu potvrditi da su i nama za kariogram trazili uputnicu za svakog parntera posebno. 




> Jelena, evo mene uputili nakon drugog spontanog. A da li ćemo biti nešto pametniji nakon toga, reći ću ti kad obavimo.


 *
Miki76* tebe su uputili na kariogram (tko?) bez da si ti sama to trazila? Svaka cast! Zanima me kako je prosao pregled za kariogram i kada mozes ocekivati nalaze?

A zanima me jos nesto *gdje tocno se u KBC Zagreb radi kariogram*? Da li je to na Klinici za pedijatriju (jer preko njihove e-mail adrese smo se narucili) , Kispaticeva 12? Da li je to ova zgrada? Ako je, gdje tocno, koji dio, koji kat...?  :Smile: 

I ja sam se naime uspjela izboriti za uputnice za kariogram tako da cemo i mi jos i to provjeriti. Onda je to nadam se sve sto je moguce provjeriti u vezi neplodnosti...

----------


## Aurora*

> Ovakav je moj nalaz. Sto mislite,  jesam li "tezi'' slucaj?
> 
> Faktor V i ll  -normalan gen
> MTHFR C677T-heterozigot
> ACE D/D -homozigot
> PAI 4G/5G- prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu (heterozigot)


*silvija* heterozigot je "laksi" slucaj nego homozigot, zato bih rekla da nisi "tezi" slucaj. Evo, *crvenkapica77* ima iste nalaze kao ti (osim ACE) i njoj je receno da ce Aspirin 100 biti dovoljno. E, sad, rekla bih da sve ovisi prvo o doktoru, tj. klinici u kojoj ces ici u postupak, a ona i o vasem dosadasnjem MPO lijecenju...

A u kojoj si klinici, tj. tko te je poslao raditi ove nalaze?

----------


## Miki76

Aurora*, točnije, ja sam nakon drugog spontanog tražila dr.T. na Vg da me pošalje na imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage, no on se nije htio u to petljati, ali me je bez problema poslao dr.Duiću na Merkur (koji radi i privatno pa sam mu išla privatno da dobijem na vremenu). A dr. Duić nas je onda u sklopu svega toga poslao i na kariogram. Nismo ga to tražili, ali smo bili sretni što je i to dodao na listu.
Samo genetsko savjetovanje je bez veze. Bili smo s doktorom (mislim da se zove dr.Begović) doslovno 5 minuta, priupitao nas par pitanja o roditeljima i braći (tko koliko trudnoća i eventualnih spontanih u životu), objasnio nam je da nalaz kariograma može ispasti dobar ili loš. Ako je dobar, poslat će nam ga poštom, a ako je loš, pozvat će nas na novi razgovor. No, sve se svodi na to da, ako je loš, može u novoj trudnoći sve biti ok, a i ne mora, i da se onda mora ići na amniocintezu da se isključe bolesti djeteta. Uglavnom, ništa pametnog odnosno ništa što mi ovdje ne znamo. I nakon tog kratkog razgovora, oba partnera vade krv za kariogram i to je to. Nalaz za mjesec-dva. 

I da, to je na Rebru u Poliklinici za pedijatriju (na karti koju si linkala piše Ulaz u dječju polikliniku). Uđeš u dječju polikliniku u prizemlju (ući ćeš u veeeliku čekaonicu s puno roditelja s djecom), a genetsko savjetovanje je na lijevo (skreneš lijevo čim uđeš i onda kroz čekaonicu ideš ravno do jednih vrata (mislim da tamo moraš pozvoniti na ta vrata). I u nutra kažeš zašto si došla ili tražiš sestru Marijanu. Dalje će ti oni dati upute.
Nisam shvatila da li si se već naručila ili ne. Ako nisi, javi, mislim da još negdje imam mail od sestre Marijane za narudžbe pa ti ga pošaljem.

----------


## Miki76

Sorry Aurora*, sad sam vidjela da ste se već naručili...

----------


## Sela

Ja se razbacala po pdf- ovima jutros,pa evo me i ovdje.Jucer citam nalaze:
PAI-1 genotip sam 4G/4G,mutirani homozigot,FII ok,FV Leiden ok,MTHFR ok.
Ali zato evo jos malo secera:
Antikardiolipinska antitijela igM 8,7 (ref su neg do 7)pa
d-dimeri 0,74 (ref su do 0,5)
onda jos malo
Fibrin monomeri-etanolski test 1+ (ref neg)
Euglobulinski test 210 (ref do 210)
Pretrage radjene 29 dana od spontanog,ukoliko to ima neku vaznost.
U ovim sam vodama izgubljena i totalni ignorant.Molim dobrohotne savjete.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Aurora*, sve mi je ok osim PAI-1 mutirani homozigot 4G/4G i mthfr sam heterozigot C/T

*Sela*, ne razumijem se ni ja, ali znam da baš taj naš PAI 4G/4G upućuje na sklonost dubinskoj trombozi, odnosno povećanoj opasnosti od ranih spontanih pobačaja... ne moram ti ništa više reći... A rješenje je vrlo jednostavno: injekcije fragmina od transfera. U slučaju trudnoće - sve do iza poroda.

----------


## sweety

> Ja se razbacala po pdf- ovima jutros,pa evo me i ovdje.Jucer citam nalaze:
> *PAI-1 genotip sam 4G/4G,mutirani homozigot*,FII ok,FV Leiden ok,MTHFR ok.
> Ali zato evo jos malo secera:
> *Antikardiolipinska antitijela igM 8,7 (ref su neg do 7)pa
> d-dimeri 0,74 (ref su do 0,5)*
> onda jos malo
> Fibrin monomeri-etanolski test 1+ (ref neg)
> Euglobulinski test 210 (ref do 210)
> Pretrage radjene 29 dana od spontanog,ukoliko to ima neku vaznost.
> U ovim sam vodama izgubljena i totalni ignorant.Molim dobrohotne savjete.


PAI-1 4g/4g može imat veze sa spontanim, ali i ne mora.
Ovi ostali parametri koji su ti povišeni mogu istovremenu ukazivat na dvije stvari.
1. Da su porasli zbog spontanog.
2. Da je došlo do spontanog jer su porasli.

----------


## Aurora*

*Miki76* hvala ti puno na tako detaljnom odgovoru! Da, da vec smo naruceni i za 10-ak dana imamo termin.




> *Aurora*, sve mi je ok osim PAI-1 mutirani homozigot 4G/4G i mthfr sam heterozigot C/T


Jednake mutacije imam i ja. S time da su meni poviseni jos i IgM, Antitrombin (ATIII) i onaj neki drugi PAI. Tebi je to sve OK?

*
Sela* koliko sam ja do sada uspjela povezati informacije o ovim pretragama samo jedna mutacija nije toliko alarmantna, odnosno ako su barem dvije onda one zajedno mogu izazvati probleme. Ili jos drugacije receno, postoji li potencijalni problem on ce pokazati na vise nalaza, ne samo jednom. 

A kod tebe je vise tih parametara bilo granicnih. Mozda je onda stvarno u tome bio problem? U svakom slucaju nakon tvog spontanog valjda ce ti preventivno sljedeci put preporuciti heparin? Sta kaze tvoj doktor na to?

----------


## silvija

> *silvija* heterozigot je "laksi" slucaj nego homozigot, zato bih rekla da nisi "tezi" slucaj. Evo, *crvenkapica77* ima iste nalaze kao ti (osim ACE) i njoj je receno da ce Aspirin 100 biti dovoljno. E, sad, rekla bih da sve ovisi prvo o doktoru, tj. klinici u kojoj ces ici u postupak, a ona i o vasem dosadasnjem MPO lijecenju...
> 
> A u kojoj si klinici, tj. tko te je poslao raditi ove nalaze?


Dr. Poljak me poslao. Do sad sam imala 7 IVF-a neuspjesnih  :Sad:

----------


## silvija

Odovorio mi doktor da sljedeci put idemo sa niskomolekularnim heparinom.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Jednake mutacije imam i ja. S time da su meni poviseni jos i IgM, Antitrombin (ATIII) i onaj neki drugi PAI. Tebi je to sve OK?


PAI II nisam vadila, a ovo drugo je ok.

*Sela*, s ovakvim rezultatom i dosadašnjim događanjima, svaki ginekolog će ti dati niskomolekularni heparin.

----------


## Jelena

Jesam li ja dobro skužila da ustvari ako imaš mutaciju, a ne vidi se njezin učin na "sekundarne" parametre, da to možda i nije problem?
Npr. MTHFR, je vezan za homocistein, odnosno B12, pa ako je ovo dvoje dobro, što to znači? Ako se zna da je mutacija ustvari povećana sklonost za nešto, a ne jednoznačno bolest. Hoću reći, ako imam T/T mutaciju MTHFR, koji mi povećeva sklonost povećanom, homocisteinu koji bi mogao uzrokovati to da moje tijelo ne zna uzeti B12, a ispadne da su mi i homocistein i B12 uredu, što mi to onda govori?

Ista stvar i s PAI I mutacijom, pa koncentracija PAI kao sekundarni pokazatelj, ako je uredu, što onda s tim?

----------


## sweety

> Jesam li ja dobro skužila da ustvari ako imaš mutaciju, a ne vidi se njezin učin na "sekundarne" parametre, da to možda i nije problem?
> Npr. MTHFR, je vezan za homocistein, odnosno B12, pa ako je ovo dvoje dobro, što to znači? Ako se zna da je mutacija ustvari povećana sklonost za nešto, a ne jednoznačno bolest. Hoću reći, ako imam T/T mutaciju MTHFR, koji mi povećeva sklonost povećanom, homocisteinu koji bi mogao uzrokovati to da moje tijelo ne zna uzeti B12,* a ispadne da su mi i homocistein i B12 uredu, što mi to onda govori?*
> 
> Ista stvar i s PAI I mutacijom, pa koncentracija PAI kao sekundarni pokazatelj, ako je uredu, što onda s tim?


  :Laughing: 

U toliko je to sve pokazatelj kako je ovo još jako "mlada" znanost i puno toga još nije istraženo.
Meni je isto homocistein idealan uz MTHFR T/T, i hematologica se čudila kako je dobar sa obzirom na genetiku.
Ali očito to sve nije baš tako trivijalno.

Isto vrijedi i za ostale mutacije.  :Grin:

----------


## sweety

Uz sve ove moje mutacije nikad nisam imala spontani, no do duše nisam ni puno puta ostajala trudna već samo jednom, da li zbog toga, diskutabilno je, ali zato taj jedan put se manifestirao klasični primjer kada uslijed loše cirkulacije beba u trbuhu polako prestaje rasti.

----------


## rikikiki

Ja ima mutaciju PAI, homozigot 4G4G, a kontrolirala sam i razinu PAI koja je 25% viša od gornje ref. vrijednosti. Kod mene je slučaj da i sekundarni pokazatelj ukazuje na problem. Koliko od vas koje imate PAI 4G4G ste radile i razinu?

----------


## sweety

> Ja ima mutaciju PAI, homozigot 4G4G, a kontrolirala sam i razinu PAI koja je 25% viša od gornje ref. vrijednosti. Kod mene je slučaj da i sekundarni pokazatelj ukazuje na problem. Koliko od vas koje imate PAI 4G4G ste radile i razinu?


 Ja. 

U zlatnoj je sredini.

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja ima mutaciju PAI, homozigot 4G4G, a kontrolirala sam i razinu PAI koja je 25% viša od gornje ref. vrijednosti. Kod mene je slučaj da i sekundarni pokazatelj ukazuje na problem. Koliko od vas koje imate PAI 4G4G ste radile i razinu?


Meni je PAI 4.4, a referentna vrijednost je 0.3-3.5. Znaci i kod mene nekih 25 % vise. 

*rikikiki* znas li mozda sta to znaci?

----------


## Jelena

I ja  :Smile:  Ne znam sad napamet, ali mislim da je niže od sredine, a  i s MTHFR-om isti slučaj, homocistein ispod sredine, ali i B12 ispod srednje vrijednosti

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Odovorio mi doktor da sljedeci put idemo sa niskomolekularnim heparinom.


a zasto ja ne idem  sa heparinom    , moj i tvoj nalaz je dosta slican  ??

----------


## crvenkapica77

homozigot - imaš sklonost k dobokoj venskoj trombozi na dva aleja (i  preko oca i preko majke) i imaš 100% sklonost k dubokoj venskoj trombozi

heterozigot - imaš sklonost k dobokoj venskoj trombozi na jednom aleju  (ili preko oca ili preko majke) i imaš 30% sklonost k dubokoj venskoj  trombozi


ovo sam nasla na jednom  forumu..

----------


## mare41

crvenkapica, sorry, samo ispravak da se kaže alel, inače, naprethodnim stranicam ima dosta linkova o tome.

----------


## Aurora*

> a zasto ja ne idem  sa heparinom    , moj i tvoj nalaz je dosta slican  ??


Pretpostavljam da zato sto je iza *silvije* vec 7 neuspjesnih postupaka. A mozda su kod nje i godine neki faktor?

----------


## Pinky

> a zasto ja ne idem  sa heparinom    , moj i tvoj nalaz je dosta slican  ??


ni pribižno sličan. sličan JE u 2 stavke, ali je 3. bitno različita - ACE. plus ona ima 7 neuspješih ivf-ova iza sebe, pa je doktori ipak drugačije doživljavaju.

GENETIČKA PREDISPOZICIJA
Koncentracija ACE u serumu i tkivima varira ovisno o  insercijsko/delecijskom (I/D) polimorfizmu koji je odgovoran za 14-50%  interindividualne varijabilnosti aktivnosti enzima. Delecija dijela  introna 16 na jednom ili oba alela (I/D ili D/D genotip) odgovorna je za  povišenu koncentraciju enzima u krvi. ACE I/D polimorfizam povezuje se s  hipertenzijom, koronarnom srčanom bolešću, moždanim udarom,  dijabetičkom nefropatijom i dr. Istraživanja su pokazala da* homozigotni  nosioci ACE D/D u odnosu na genotip I/I imaju dva puta viši rizik  infarkta miokarda ili moždanog udara*. Nadalje, genotip DD ujedno je i  biljeg loše prognoze nakon moždanog udara. Stoga genotip ACE I/D ima  prognostičko značenje, ali i farmakološko značenje u terapiji ACE  inhibitorima. Prema farmakogenetičkim ispitivanjima osobe s  hipertenzijom i genotipom D/D relativno slabije reagiraju na terapiju s  ACE-inhibitorima u odnosu na bolesnike s I/I genotipom.

kao što vidiš, njena ace mutacija je mnogo ozbiljnija od tvoje.
još jednom - budi sretna što se ne moraš bosti, vjeruj mi. znam da svi mi želimo naći neku falingu koju ćemo riješiti uz nekakav lijek, pa ćemo sve ostati trudne. ali ne ide to tako.
niti su falinge iste, niti isti lijek isto djeluje svaki puta, niti je garancija da će se ostati trudan.
ja sam i prethodni postupak bila na heparinu/fragminu, pa nisam ostala trudna.

još jednom - tvoji su nalazi skoro u redu, fragmin ti, bogu hvala, ne treba, eventualne škerce možeš riješiti andolom (blago ti se) a razlog zašto nisi ostala trudna vjerojatno se ne krije tu.
a kad pogledaš realno - 3 ivf-a su bila nekakav prosjek dolaska do bebice PRIJE zakona. tako da si ti još u nekakvom predzakonskom prosjeku.
na žalost, sad se prosjek povećao sa 3 na 5 (čak ide prema 7) postupaka prije ostvarenja trudnoće.
uvijek ima sretnica koje su ostvarile trudnoću iz prve, ali tvoja 2 ivf-a do sada nisu alarmantna, koliko god se tebi mučan i dug put činio.

zato - naoružaj se strpljenjem i andolima, bebica će doći. ako ne dođe iz slijedećeg, možda će iz onog poslije. ili onog poslije tog. samo hrabro, mlada si, barem s te strane ti ne gori tlo pod nogama.
a ja iz sve snage vibram da 4. mjesec bude dobitni.

----------


## Pinky

> Pretpostavljam da zato sto je iza *silvije* vec 7 neuspjesnih postupaka. A mozda su kod nje i godine neki faktor?


pisale smo u isto vrijeme, ali poanta je ista

----------


## Aurora*

Ja se namjerno nisam posebno osvrtala na ACE kao mogucu (bitnu) razliku u silvijinim i crvenkapicinim nalazima jer sam pomislila da crvenkapica mozda cak i nema taj nalaz. Kao sto ga nemam ni ja. Ali slazem se, svaka i najmanja stvar moze prevagnuti na jednu ili drugu stranu (heparin da ili heparin ne). 

Uspije li crvenkapici sljedeci postupak (pa makar i sljedeci drugi), bit ce sretna sto ce proci bez bockanja. Ali sta ako ne uspije? Hoce li se onda tuci po glavi sto odmah nije isla na heparin pa makar za to postojale i najmanje indikacije? Kuzim ja skroz tu dilemu...

----------


## Sela

Cure,hvala na odgovorima.
*AuroraBlu,Aurora* da,onaj tko mi je preporucio te pretrage,rekao mi je da cu morati uzimati
niskomolekularni heparin.Da sam to barem prije znala.

----------


## Dodirko

Što predstavlja C3 i C4? Sve mi je OK osim što su mi oni u gornjoj granici referentnog intervala (odnosno C4 je na godnjoj granici od 0.4), ostalo mi je sve negativno.

----------


## Aurora*

*Dodirko* zar je moguce da ti je sve negativno, i MTHFR i PAI 1 i F II i F V...? Nevjerojatno!

Za ovo sto pitas pogledaj ovdje: C3, C4, ako je to to...

----------


## gala1979

> Što predstavlja C3 i C4? Sve mi je OK osim što su mi oni u gornjoj granici referentnog intervala (odnosno C4 je na godnjoj granici od 0.4), ostalo mi je sve negativno.


Problem je kad su C3 i C4 niski a ne visoki.

----------


## sweety

> Što predstavlja C3 i C4? Sve mi je OK osim što su mi oni u gornjoj granici referentnog intervala (odnosno C4 je na godnjoj granici od 0.4), ostalo mi je sve negativno.


 http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Komplement_C3.html

Kaže da povišene koncentracije ukazuju na upalu.


I svi ostali su ti negativni? Fakat za ne povjerovat.

----------


## gala1979

Nalaze tumačiš u kontekstu u kojem su traženi. Ako si ciljao na autoimuni proces kao uzrok neplodnosti onda si sretan jer su C3 i C4 visoki (znači ne troše se). 
Ako si ih tražio u konteksu upale i tumora onda si nesretan jer su povišeni a to mislim nije bila sumnja kod Dodirko. Njeni čak nisu niti povišeni već unutar ref vrijednosti.
Kod endometrioze su C3 i C4 sniženi.

Am J Obstet Gynecol. 1988 Jun;158(6 Pt 1):1365-73.
Autoimmunity in infertile patients with endometriosis.

Meek SC, Hodge DD, Musich JR.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, William Beaumont Hospital, Royal Oak, MI 48072.
Abstract

General and specific immune function was studied in infertile patients with endometriosis and in controls with proved fertility and absence of pelvic pathology. General nonspecific parameters studied included serum IgG, IgA, IgM, C3, C4, and total complement levels. Immunofluorescence and Ouchterlony immunodiffusion techniques were used to study specific immune function by assaying for endometrial antibodies in serum and peritoneal fluid. Peritoneal fluid volume was also assessed. IgA levels were decreased in infertile patients with endometriosis. IgG, C3, and C4 levels were also decreased in the follicular phase of the menstrual cycle in these patients. The volume of peritoneal fluid was increased in these patients and a significant number of these had low C4 levels. The immunodiffusion studies identified antiendometrial antibodies in the serum and peritoneal fluid in infertile patients with endometriosis. This study has shown that the immune system is altered in infertile patients with endometriosis.

----------


## tikica

Moji nalazi su:
faktor V,II - normalni tip
MTHFR - heterozigot CT
PAI-1 - insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)
ACE - (DD) homozigot
terapija na osnovu nalaza je:
Fragmin 2500 IU 1xdnevno

----------


## tlukaci5

mury, hvala na uputama za pretrage, evo ja danas sve obavila a sad čekanje nalaza nekih 6 tjedana su mi rekli, pa budemo vidjeli. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gala1979

Amerikanci daju Fragmin ex juvantibus uz uredne nalaze. Sve je moguće. No:


J Endocrinol Invest. 2010 Feb;33(2):77-82. Epub 2009 Jul 28.
Angiotensin-converting enzyme D/I and plasminogen activator inhibitor-1 4G/5G gene polymorphisms are associated with increased risk of spontaneous abortions in polycystic ovarian syndrome.

Sun L, Lv H, Wei W, Zhang D, Guan Y.

Department of Reproductive Endocrinology, the First Affiliated Hospital of Harbin Medical University, Harbin, No.23 YouZheng Street, Heilongjiang, China.
Abstract

BACKGROUND: Polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS) is a main cause of infertility, particularly in high-risk settings such as spontaneous abortions (SAB). We aimed to evaluate the effect of genetic polymorphisms in ACE and plasminogen activator inhibitor-1 (PAI-1) on the occurrence of SAB in PCOS.

METHODS: One hundred and forty-two PCOS patients (83 women have a history of one or more unexplained SAB, 59 women have successfully live births) and 107 healthy controls matched for age and body mass index were included in the study. Levels of PAI-1, LH, FSH, testosterone, fasting glucose and insulin were measured. ACE deletion (D)/insertion (I) and PAI-1 4G/5G gene polymorphisms were performed.

RESULTS: The D/D and/or 4G/4G genotype frequency, the D or 4G allelic frequency, the combination of the ACE D/D and PAI-1 4G/5G, D/I and 4G/4G genotypes of PCOS patients with SAB women were statistically higher than non-SAB group (p<0.05). The 4G/4G or D/D genotype of PCOS with SAB patients had significantly higher PAI-1 levels than non-SAB women.

CONCLUSIONS: The ACE D/I and PAI-1 4G/5G gene polymorphisms might represent risk factor in PCOS with SAB. Homozygosity for ACE D or PAI-1 4G polymorphisms as well as compound carrier status are significant positive explanatory variable for PCOS patients with SAB, which may result in increased PAI-1 concentrations and hypofibrinolysis and contribute to early pregnancy loss.

----------


## The Margot

E pa sad cure bok svima  :Smile:  nakon duže vremena.
Napravila ja konačno imuno testove - za sve kojima treba u Vinogradskoj bolnivi rade sve bez narudžbe * pogotovo važno za pacijentice koje nisu iz ZG... Po preporuci dr Radončića sam sve to vadila i danas stigao nalaz.
Uglavnom 

APTV (s) test miješanja uz LAC mi je 27 - čini mi se da je to povišeno. I to dosta jer piše da omjer veći od 1,37 znači prisutnost LAC

A i Fibriniloza mi je granična: 210 (ref vrijednost je 150-210)

ne sviđa mi se to.
Zna netko da li to znači da imam neku bolest poput Lupusa? Jako sam se sad lagano ufrastila jer mi je ženski dio familije poumirao od komplikacija od autoimunih bolesti (od Sjeoergenovog sindroma, Lupusa a ima i celijakije). U čvoru mi je želudac... A na poslu sam i ne mogu baš reagirati tu pred svima...

----------


## mare41

The margot, koji ti je rezultat za LAC i omjer (piše ispod brojke 27 za APTV i teksta Izostanak korekcije....)? Ovo 27 je ok, važno je da li je omjer veći od 1,37?

----------


## The Margot

Bok Mare41,
ovako: piše ispod tog APTV(s) itd... - slijedeća rubrika ispod piše Lupus antikoagulant LAC 1,15 omjer 
znači to je okay?
Paničarim bez veze?

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Bok Mare41,
> ovako: piše ispod tog APTV(s) itd... - slijedeća rubrika ispod piše Lupus antikoagulant LAC 1,15 omjer 
> znači to je okay?
> Paničarim bez veze?


Sjećam se da sam i ja bila zbunjena, nisam znala jel imam lupus ili ne - ali to ti je ok nalaz.

----------


## mare41

> Sjećam se da sam i ja bila zbunjena, nisam znala jel imam lupus ili ne - ali to ti je ok nalaz.


  :Smile: , ne bi znala da nisam i ja mislila prvi tren da sam teško bolesna :Smile: , ponekad baš imaju nejasne te opaske.

----------


## The Margot

a, okay onda, hvala ti. Znači sve okay  :Wink: 

već sam vidjela svakave scenarije...Uglavnom hvala puno!

Ipak, znači ostajemo idiopati  :Sad: 

Frustracija je još onda veća. Ali što ćemo. Sada sve ispočetka, postupak u 5. mj... itd.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Da li ste pile Aspirin u postupku?
Znam da ga moram početi piti kada krenem sa stimulacijom ali ne znam do kada ga moram piti. Pretpostavljam do vađenja bete ili duže ako se utvrdi trudnoća.

----------


## spodoba

> evo mene zbunjole opet...prosli tjedan mi je mpo-vac rekao da su lupus antitijela bila lagano povisena, stoga ih je prosli tjedan opet kontrolirao. po zadnjem nalazu su ta antitijela opet u redu, 1.21.
> i sto sad? da li je u tom slucaju heparin profilakticno preporuciv ili..ili? sto se radi kad vrijednosti variraju?
> hvala


LA1 i LA 2 su potvrdjeno poviseni..po drugi put. dogovor je pao da nakon transfera pocinjem s clexane..
mpovac je uvjerenja da se curka rodila pet tjedana ranije zbog toga (mada je imala dobru porodjajnu tezinu), kao i razlog za spontani..

ostale vrijednosti kao fakv, protein C i S, pai itd..su u redu..
no ipak cu na dalje pretrage kod hematologa..

----------


## tlukaci5

> LA1 i LA 2 su potvrdjeno poviseni..po drugi put. dogovor je pao da nakon transfera pocinjem s clexane..
> mpovac je uvjerenja da se curka rodila pet tjedana ranije zbog toga (mada je imala dobru porodjajnu tezinu), kao i razlog za spontani..
> 
> ostale vrijednosti kao fakv, protein C i S, pai itd..su u redu..
> no ipak cu na dalje pretrage kod hematologa..


evo i mojih nalaza:
da li mi može netko reći što znači LA1-35,5"
                                                LA2-34,1",
jer nema referentnih vrijednosti već samo tak piše,
ostale mi se pretrage čine u redu osim što mi je antitrombin lll malo povišen, što bi to značilo?! :Shock:

----------


## spodoba

> evo i mojih nalaza:
> da li mi može netko reći što znači LA1-35,5"
>                                                 LA2-34,1",
> jer nema referentnih vrijednosti već samo tak piše,
> ostale mi se pretrage čine u redu osim što mi je antitrombin lll malo povišen, što bi to značilo?!


referentne vrijednosti su 
*LA1  (ref. 30.50-40.60)
LA2 (ref 26.40-31)*
to znaci da su ti poviseni. potrebno je jos jednom cekirati te vrijednosti nakon par tjedana da bi se vidjelo radi li se o permanentno povisenim vrijednostima.
moje vrijednosti su *LA1 44.2 i LA2 36.6* i doc je rekao da cu od transfera spricati clexane 40mg..

----------


## Aurora*

*Miki76* jesu li vam stigli nalazi kariograma?

----------


## Miki76

> *Miki76* jesu li vam stigli nalazi kariograma?


Nisu. Provjeravam sandučić svaki dan i nestrpljivo ih očekujem, ali ništa za sada...

----------


## Aurora*

Nadala sam se da ste ih vec dobili jer nama su rekli da ce nam nalazi biti gotovo za mjesec dana (prosli tjedan smo bili tamo). 

Javi kad stignu, jer osim sto me zanima i vas nalaz, ravnajuci se po tebi znat cu kada zapravo mogu ocekivati i nase nalaze.

----------


## Miki76

Može, nema problema, javim ti. 
No, spremna sam na sve jer, kad sam imala missed ab. prošle godine, kariogram ploda su nam poslali tek nakon 4 mjeseca, iako su na početku rekli da će stići nakon 2 tjedna. Kad god sam ih zvala, govorili su mi da je gužva, da imaju plodne vode s amniocinteza koje su hitnije, pa su počeli godišnji, itd., itd. Ne znam da li je to isti laboratorij, ali me sada na žalost više ne čudi što nalazi kasne...

----------


## nirvana

cure, trebam savjet...radila sam pretragu mthfr i ustanovljeno je da imam mutaciju TT i da sam homozigot. Preporučeno mi je da još provjerim razinu folne kiseline, b12 i homocistein da bi znala postupati dalje ali...trenutno sam u stimuliranom postupku (danas mi je treći dan pikanja) i ne znam da li stignem nešto uopće napraviti po tom pitanju. Išla bih izvaditi barem folnu i b12 privatno (ne znam da li se homocistein može privatno izvaditi) ali s obzirom da već 2 mjeseca uzimam tablete s tim vitaminima ne znam da li ima smisla. A opet ne bih htjela profućkati postupak ako eventualni nedostatak nečega može utjecati na neuspjeh. Dakle moja dilema je slijedeća: da izvadim svejedno krv za folnu i b12 pa vidim koja je situacija unatoč tabletama pa eventualno povećati doze bez vađenja homocisteina ili samo uzimanje antikoagulantne terapije prije transfera kako mi je rekao trenutni MPO doktor koji mi vodi postupak. Malo sam odužila, ali iskreno ne znam šta da radim.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pa ako već uzimaš te vitamine onda ti nalazi neće biti vjerodostojni, a koliko znam za manjak homocisteina je terapija folna kiselina ... nalazi su ti ako vadiš privatno gotovi za neka 2 tjedna a pošto si ti u postupku, mislim da nećeš nešto bitno tu promjeniti u tako kratkom roku. Eto ja mislim da ne bih vadila na tvom mjestu jer ionako ti je to zbog vitamina koje uzimaš vjerojatno OK sada.

----------


## kety28

cure molim ako tko zna protumačiti mi nalaz do kontrole 

Faktor V Leiden - nema mutacije 
Faktor II - nema mutacije 
MTHFR- heterozigot (mut/wt)
PAI-1  -prisutan 4G polimorfizam na oba alela

protein C - 1,70    ref. vr.   0,70-1,40
protein s  naknadno

----------


## Aurora*

*kety28* ti si koliko vidim iz tvog potpisa trudna, pa je pitanje tko te je i zbog cega slao raditi te nalaze?

Za protein C ne bih znala sto znaci povisena vrijednost. MTHFR je takodjer malo nejasno napisan, ali ako se radi o CT mutaciji, onda to uz PAI-1 kojeg imas i pogotovo ako postoji jos nesto drugo u nalazima ili razlogu zbog kojeg si isla raditi te predrage, vjerojatno je da ces dobiti terapiju heparinom...

----------


## kety28

Aurora trudna sam 20+3 tt  , na pretrage me poslala moja soc. ginek.cisto preventivno jer ona ivf trudnoću označava kao visoko rizičnu , da ju ništa ne iznenadi (tako je rekla ).

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene!
Danas nam stigli nalazi kariograma, u komentarima piše i za MM i za mene : radi se o normalnom muškom ( za MM), a za mene normalnom ženskom kariotipu. Znam da je to ok, jedino ne znam što je to broj metafaza. Kod MM piše broj metafaza: 86, a kod mene 33??? :Confused: 
Što bi to moglo biti, jel to normalan broj?
A sutra ću dobiti i one silne pretrage vezane za imunologiju i trombofiliju, pa vam se javim ( nećete me se tek tako lako riješiti)  :Grin:

----------


## nirvana

Mali Mimi hvala na savjetu, nisam znala da se i privatno čeka na nalaze po dva tjedna. Onda stvarno nema smisla išta raditi po tom pitanju sada.

----------


## mare41

Mury, jako simpatičan linkić http://www.kdb.hr/projekti/genetika/krop_d.htm (kromosomi se gledaju u metafazi mitoze jer se tada najbolje prikazuju).

----------


## Mury

mare, ti si zakon, svaka čast :Klap: !!!
Eh, da sad biram studij, bila bi to sigurna medicina sa nekakvom specijalizacijom  iz oblasti humane reprodukcije :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Mury, slažem se, ili biolog-embriolog :Smile: , predivno područje.

----------


## kiara79

> cure, trebam savjet...radila sam pretragu mthfr i ustanovljeno je da imam mutaciju TT i da sam homozigot. Preporučeno mi je da još provjerim razinu folne kiseline, b12 i homocistein da bi znala postupati dalje ali...trenutno sam u stimuliranom postupku (danas mi je treći dan pikanja) i ne znam da li stignem nešto uopće napraviti po tom pitanju. Išla bih izvaditi barem folnu i b12 privatno (ne znam da li se homocistein može privatno izvaditi) ali s obzirom da već 2 mjeseca uzimam tablete s tim vitaminima ne znam da li ima smisla. A opet ne bih htjela profućkati postupak ako eventualni nedostatak nečega može utjecati na neuspjeh. Dakle moja dilema je slijedeća: da izvadim svejedno krv za folnu i b12 pa vidim koja je situacija unatoč tabletama pa eventualno povećati doze bez vađenja homocisteina ili samo uzimanje antikoagulantne terapije prije transfera kako mi je rekao trenutni MPO doktor koji mi vodi postupak. Malo sam odužila, ali iskreno ne znam šta da radim.


 
i ja imam mutaciju TT homozigot i propisana mi terapija heparina nakon transfera..

----------


## nirvana

tu terapiju je i meni spominjao doktor koji mi vodi postupak ali nisam bila sigurna da li je to dovoljno. Sada mi je puno lakše, hvala ti.

----------


## Mury

Evo drage moje, rekla sam vam da me s nećete tako lako riješiti  :Smile: . Molila bih one koje znaju komentar na ove moje nalaze:
*genotip                -               * * interpretacija genotipa:*
FV Leidin                                               G/A                                 Heterozigot
PAI-1                                                  4G/4G                               Mutirani homozigot
MTHFR                                                  C/T                                Heterozigot

                                          Rezultat                   Refrentni interval
Angiotenzin-konv. enzim (ACE)  22,6 U/L                    8 do 52
Antikardiolip.antitijela IgG          1,3                   neg:manje od 10  
Antikardiolip.antitijela UgM         1,3                   neg:manje od 7
Fibrinogen                               2,7 g/L              1,8 do 3,5
protrombinsko vrijeme(PV)          98                    više=70
protrombinsko vrijeme INR (PV INR)1,01            Terapijski interval: preporuka za oralnu antikoagulantnu terapiju:2,0-3,5?????
APTV                                      1,1 omjer           0,8 do 1,2
APTV                                      31 s                  23-32
Trombinsko vrijeme (TV)             19 s               14 do 21
Antitombin (AT)                        96,0                 70do120
Protein C                                 111                  70do140
APCR                                      0,5 omjer          više 0,86
APTV(s) test miješ.uz LAC          28 s                Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer više1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC
LAC                                        1,05 omjer        do 1,37
Faktor II                                  110                  70 do 120
Fibrin monomeri                        negativan           neg.
Fibrinoliza                                  210               150-210

Cure moje, nemojte me ubiti :Grin: , ali ja sam morala sve vas pitati.

----------


## Gabi25

Mury ja laički mislim da ti ne gine heparin
Ali javit će ti se iskusnije cure sigurna sam...

----------


## Mury

Evo mi dr. Poljak odgvorio ovim riječima - citiram: "Imate ozbiljan problem. U obradi urođene trombofilije nađene su mutacije na važnim genima koji sudjeluju u zgrušavanju krvi (nedostaje još Faktor II i ACE gen ??!!).
Potrebno je da od dana ET uzimate niskomolekularni heparin". 
Ali u spisku lijekova pored menopura, decapeptila, ovitrela...imam i 20 ampula Fragmin 5000 IU. Jel i fragmin vezan za trombofiliju - kada se on koristi, prije transfera, nakon transfera??? Jel se fragmin i heparin mogu dobiti na recept kod socijalnog ginekologa??? Ajme, ajme...mogla bih do besvijesti ići u IVF postupke da mi nije dr. Poljaka i njegovih preporuka - veliko mu hvala!!!

----------


## mare41

Mury, fragmin je taj niskomolekularni heparin, s njim ćeš se pikati, dakle, nije heparin plus fragmin nego je samo fragmin (obično se počne s 2500, tebi je dao na osnovu ovih nalaza 5000?).

----------


## Mury

Ajme Mare :Embarassed:  - baš sam glupa, ja na googlu tražim razliku između heparina i fragmina, uh :Embarassed: .
Hvala Bogu kada sam napokon otkrila uzrok, sada mogu biti mirnija ako mi beta bude pozitivna, da će bebač ostati u mojoj buši 9 mjeseci. E, da, a jel se fragmin može dobiti na recept, ili ga kupujem u slobodnoj prodaji????

----------


## mare41

Mury, fragmin se kupuje na početku na privatni recept-10 ampula od 2500 košta 167 kuna, za ovaj veći ne znam cijenu, a kasnije ide preko  bolnice (to zna Pinky kako ide), obavezno još napravi genotip Faktor II.

----------


## Mury

Hvala *mare*  :Heart:  si, i prava enciklopedija :Grin: !
Ok, kupit ću si, nije to tako skupo, a za kasnije ću vidjeti, samo da ja ostanem trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Mury.. da odgovorim na ovo:




> protrombinsko vrijeme INR (PV INR)1,01 Terapijski interval: preporuka za oralnu antikoagulantnu terapiju:2,0-3,5?????


Interval je od 2-3,5 u slučaju da koristiš antikoagulnse. Odnosno u toj razini treba biti ako koristiš terapiju u slučaju da je nastala trombofilija. Tako da te to ne treba vidjeti INR ti je dobar.

----------


## Dodirko

uf... vidjeti = brinuti    :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mury

Hvala Dodirko :Love: .
Jedino sutra moram zvati VG da vidim zašto mi nisu napravili genotip faktor II i ACE - nadam se da neću trebati opet uputnicu, jer ću izluditi svoga gina :Embarassed:

----------


## Dodirko

Samo ti "izludi" gina. To mu je posao, a ti trebaš ostati trudna i zaštititi se od tromboze.

Nego, ne mogu naći tekst a znam da sam ga pročitala.... Napravljeno je istraživanje da niskomolekularni heparin bolje djeluje ako se uzima od početka ciklusa ili od dana punkcije. Iskreno, neznam kako onda rade punkciju ako se krv razrijedi!?!? Ne pokušavati bez konzultacije sa doktorima!

----------


## Mury

> Samo ti "izludi" gina. To mu je posao, a ti trebaš ostati trudna i zaštititi se od tromboze.
> 
> Nego, ne mogu naći tekst a znam da sam ga pročitala.... Napravljeno je istraživanje da niskomolekularni heparin bolje djeluje ako se uzima od početka ciklusa ili od dana punkcije. Iskreno, neznam kako onda rade punkciju ako se krv razrijedi!?!? Ne pokušavati bez konzultacije sa doktorima!


Meni je dr. napisao heparin od ET - a ja ću naravno postupati samo onako kako on kaže  :Smile:

----------


## sweety

> Meni je dr. napisao heparin od ET - a ja ću naravno postupati samo onako kako on kaže


 Moraju pričekati da vide kako su se oplodile JS i da li bude ET.
U slučaju neoplodnje, neće te stavit na terapiju Fragminom, da naravno nepotrebno ne ulaziš u terapiju.
To je isto jedan od razloga zašto ide tek od ET.

Ja se nadam da će biti uspješno sve redom  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Zam sweety da se mora znati hoćel biti ET - ja držim da ću bar do transfera dogurati, nažalost sam veteranka u MPO vodama, i znam koji je redoslijed  :Sad: .
Hvala ti na lijepim željama :Heart: , ja se iskreno nadam da ću uspjeti, ako ne prvi put u CITO, onda drugi, sada znam zašto moje mrvice nisu mogle ostati uz mene :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zato te biokemijske  kod tebe  
*mury , ovaj put  ce bit  bingo     sretno  !*

----------


## Mury

> zato te biokemijske  kod tebe  
> *mury , ovaj put  ce bit  bingo     sretno  !*


Crvenkapice, nadam se da su heparini ključ moga uspjeha :Smile: .
Iskreno, malo sam i sretna zbog dijagnoze - napokon se zna nešto, da ne tapkam samo u mjestu :Very Happy: .
I za tebe nekako osjećam da je ovaj put bingo, da je došlo i tvoje vrijeme :Very Happy: ! Želim ti svu sreću!!!!

----------


## spodoba

> Crvenkapice, nadam se da su heparini ključ moga uspjeha.
> *Iskreno, malo sam i sretna zbog dijagnoze* - napokon se zna nešto, da ne tapkam samo u mjestu.
> I za tebe nekako osjećam da je ovaj put bingo, da je došlo i tvoje vrijeme! Želim ti svu sreću!!!!


tako se i ja osjecam...za par dana pocinjemo s pikanjem..prvi IVF...bila sam na jos jednoj obradi kod hematologa, on je spomenuo da bi eventualno trebala heparin* i* ass..no vidjet cemo.
jel tko uzimao i jedno i drugo? 
ja imam MTHFR-C677T - polimorfizam - homocigot, LA1 i LA2 su mi poviseni, lupus AK su 1.21.

sretno svima  :Heart:

----------


## Mury

Ajme spodoba što si ti to sve nabrojala... :Confused: .
Meni u VG nisu napravili genotipizaciju Faktor II i ACE, ali mi dr. rekao da na osnovu nalaza koje imam je dovoljan razlog za terapiju heparinom, da ne moram opet raditi i te dvije pretrage - baš mi je olakšao, više mi dosta pretraga, bolnica, traženja uputnica...nikada postupak dočekati. Slijedeći ciklus sam u akciji  - već odbrojavam :Grin: .
spodoba, iskreno se nadam da ćemo sada uspjeti, kada napokon imamo dijagnozu koja se može "sanirati" odgovarajućom terapijom  :Very Happy: !
Sretno ti draga!!!

----------


## mare41

sildad, rikikiki je uzimala i fragmin i andol 100 zajedno, pp-aj je ako ne čita ovu temu.

----------


## spodoba

hvala cure  :Smile: 
prosli tjedan sam mom gynu pricala o lupusu i ostlalim nebulozama.
i zbog toga, ali i zbog endometrioze mi je predlozio da cekiram vitamin D3...vec sam mislila odbiti, ali onda si mislim da nece stetiti. i zaista, vitamin D3 mi je 16, normalno bi trebao biti 30..po njegovom laboratoriju.
nije mi dao vrag mira, pa sama isla cackati o povazanost autoimun bolesti s manjkom vitamina D, uglavnom ocito da ljudi s manjkom naginju tome. isto tako vrlo cesto je da zene s endometriozom imaju manjak vitamina D.
uglavnom, prepisao mi je 16IE dnevno..cheers!  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

pardon..16 kapi...to je 5 IE

----------


## sweety

> Ajme spodoba što si ti to sve nabrojala...
> *Meni u VG nisu napravili genotipizaciju Faktor II i ACE, ali mi dr. rekao da na osnovu nalaza koje imam je dovoljan razlog za terapiju heparinom, da ne moram opet raditi i te dvije pretrage* - baš mi je olakšao, više mi dosta pretraga, bolnica, traženja uputnica...nikada postupak dočekati. Slijedeći ciklus sam u akciji  - već odbrojavam.
> spodoba, iskreno se nadam da ćemo sada uspjeti, kada napokon imamo dijagnozu koja se može "sanirati" odgovarajućom terapijom !
> Sretno ti draga!!!


 :Grin:  Kako su naši doktori praktični.
Dakle, ovih parametara koji su indikacija za heparin ima više, ali ako je i jedan pozitivan, ide terapija podjednako kao da su svi pozitivni, jer naravno druge terapije nema.  :Grin: 
To je što se tiče heparinske terapije u trudnoći. Ginekolozi kod nas u principu nakon ovoga ne idu dalje u dijagnostiku. Njima je to dovoljno.


Ali, ovo je u principu hematološki problem, ne ginekološki.
Tako da ti savjetujem da se sa tim dotičnim nalazima pokupiš dobrom hematologu po mišljenje i savjet što dalje. Ne dalje u postupak i trudnoću, već nakon toga svega dalje u život.  :Wink: 
Ne bi bilo loše napraviti detaljnu sliku, jer ovaj FV zna biti gadan, a u slučaju da ti je i FII pozitivan (a ne znaš), trebala bi se češće čekirat.

----------


## sweety

> pardon..16 kapi...to je 5 IE


Jesi usporedila paralelno uzimanje D3 i kalcija, jer jedan o drugome ovise.
Također ajd malo ppročačkaj i vitamin K2, također se preporučuje paralelno sa D3, do duše više u slučajevima osteoporoze, ali to sve ide podjednako zajedno.
Ja sam učačkala tu kombinaciju D3+K2 čačkajući protiv stvaranja tumorskih stanica (dobroćudni tumori), tako da vjerujem da je puno toga onako "blizu"....
Ali ne bi htjela zaključivat na pamet  :Grin:

----------


## Mury

*Ne dalje u postupak i trudnoću, već nakon toga svega dalje u život*....sweety, što ovo znači, misliš da ne bih trebala u postupak??? Koliko je ovaj moj problem opasan po moj život i moje opće zdarvlje??? Ajme draga, sada si me pravo prepala :Sad:

----------


## sweety

> *Ne dalje u postupak i trudnoću, već nakon toga svega dalje u život*....sweety, što ovo znači, misliš da ne bih trebala u postupak??? Koliko je ovaj moj problem opasan po moj život i moje opće zdarvlje??? Ajme draga, sada si me pravo prepala


 :Grin:  Krivo si me shvatila. Soooooriiiii

Naravno da smiješ u postupak i trudnoću  :Grin: , naravno pod terapijom heparina. 

Ali da znaš za kasnije, kad budeš gotova sa postupcima i trudnoćama i kad to sve odradiš, čisto da si imaš na papiru što ti je.  :Grin: 
Jer ove mutacije budeš imala i za 10 i za 20 i za 30 godina, to je genetika, to je to kakva si.
A u "stare dane", ovi faktori znaju počet pravit zezancije, pa zbog toga nije loše imat kompletnu sliku.  :Wink: 

Jesam sad jasnije napisala?  :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

Vitamin K zgrušava krv a to je suptroto od Heparina....

----------


## sweety

> Vitamin K zgrušava krv a to je suptroto od Heparina....


Vid vraga nisam znala.  :Aparatic:

----------


## Mury

Hvala sweety :Love: , sada mi je kamen pao sa srca :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

> Jer ove mutacije budeš imala i za 10 i za 20 i za 30 godina, to je genetika, to je to kakva si.
> A u "stare dane", ovi faktori znaju počet pravit zezancije, pa zbog toga nije loše imat kompletnu sliku.


zbog toga sam i ja isla na dalju obradu. mpovac je vec dao zeleno svjetlo za heprain na osnovu LA1 i LA2 koji su bili dva puta poviseni, ali sam htjela znati i za kasnije. ipak imam dijete koje ce me trebati barem jos 20-tak godina..  :Heart: 




> Vitamin K zgrušava krv a to je suptroto od Heparina....


da, ali u vecim kolicinama...tipa 1mg 

u prenatal preparatu ima vitamin K, ali 75µg..sto odgovara dnevnoj potrebi..

----------


## Dodirko

K vitamin u svim količinama zgrušava krv samo ako se pretjera može stvarati probleme.

Naravno nesmije ga se izbjegavati jer bi inače imali drugih problema poput krvarenja.
Raznovrsna prehrana daje dovoljne količine K vitamina za dnevnu potrebu i ne bi ga trebalo posebno uzimati osim ako za to nema medicinskih indikacija.

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure , vi koje ste pile  andol 100  , kad se pocinje piti ?  poslije transfera ili prije....citam svugdje pisu  pt. a meni dr. veli ,cini mi se,  1dc  da krenem  sa andolom  ,a onda citam da se on NE SMIJE piti  dok je menga  ,

----------


## Dodirko

"Ne smije" se piti dok je menga zato što može izazvati jače krvarenje. 

Napravi kompromis pa počni piti nakon što ti najjače krvarenje prođe ako ti je rekao da piješ od 1dc.

Zanima me kako trudnice koje koriste heparin idu na carski rez?

----------


## crvenkapica77

jedino da krenem 3dc  tad mi je vec slabije  ,  zar sam ja jedina kojoj su rekli da pocne od 1dc  piti andol ???
joj  morat cu mu opet pisat mail, rece da sam dosadna    :Smile:   a ja uvijek zbunjena  kad krenem na postupak  , ma kao da mi je  uvijek 1 put  :Smile:  
valjda se bojim da nesto ne zeznem

----------


## ina33

Mislim da normalno, tj. da je očekivanije da idu na njega, nego da ne idu, čini mi se da se tipa 24 sata ili više staje s heparinom, ne znam je li se još nešto dodatno dobiva  - pitaj lili75, ona će znati (ona se svojedobno zanimala za prirodni, tj. neinducirani, dr-ovi htjeli inducirani pa da se stane s terapijom prije, bio je ipak carski, ali to je sve što znam):

http://forum.roda.hr/archive/index.php/t-40667.html

Ako sam dobro zapamtila, heparin se uzima još 2 tjedna nakon poroda.

----------


## rozalija

Dodirko ja sam koristila fragmin u trudnoći i išla na carski rez.Imala sam dogovor sa svojim ginekologom koji dan će odraditi carski rez i dan prije carskog sam prestala primati fragmin i odmah nakon carskog nastavila sutradan primati fragmin i primala ga 2 tjedna nakon poroda. Inače kada žena rodi carskim rezom obavezno je primanje fragmina sve dok leži u bolnici a ja sam nastavila kada sam stigla doma jer mi je dr Radončić rekao da ga primam dva tjedna nakon poroda.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> cure , vi koje ste pile  andol 100  , kad se pocinje piti ?  poslije transfera ili prije....citam svugdje pisu  pt. a meni dr. veli ,cini mi se,  1dc  da krenem  sa andolom  ,a onda citam da se on NE SMIJE piti  dok je menga  ,


Meni su rekli Aspirin od 1 dc.

----------


## jo1974

ja sa svojim nalazima kad sam išla na konsultacije i dr.lučinger i dr.bauman su mi dali identićnu terapiju kontinuirano piti andol100 au postupak planiram ići u 7mjesecu i nakon transfera nmh

----------


## spodoba

> Jesi usporedila paralelno uzimanje D3 i kalcija, jer jedan o drugome ovise.
> Također ajd malo ppročačkaj i vitamin K2, također se preporučuje paralelno sa D3, do duše više u slučajevima osteoporoze, ali to sve ide podjednako zajedno.
> Ja sam učačkala tu kombinaciju D3+K2 čačkajući protiv stvaranja tumorskih stanica (dobroćudni tumori), tako da vjerujem da je puno toga onako "blizu"....
> Ali ne bi htjela zaključivat na pamet


zabranila sam samoj sebi cackati po informacijama pred postupak...trebam biti opustena, smirenaaaaaa..hehe  :Yes: 
no vitamin D uzimam svakako uz nesto mlijecno..zbog kalcija

@one koje su od pocetka ciklusa na aspirinu
kako ste se dogovorile oko uzimanja ASS-a zbog punkcije? meni je mpo-vac rekao da tri dana prije punkcije ga ne smijem uzimati..ajd znaj kad ce biti..hmm..pretpostavljam oko 12dc..ili tu negdje
na 7dc idem na UZ..pa cemo vidjeti kako 'trupe' napreduju

----------


## crvenkapica77

kako sad  , ne smije se  za vrijeme ciklusa, ne smije se prije punkcije  , pa kad da pijem ?

----------


## vikki

Crvenkapice, ja sam andol pila stalno neke dvije godine i nije mi osobito pojačao krvarenje za vrijeme ciklusa. Pila sam ga i pred punkciju i prije kiretaža, zajedno s heparinom i sve bilo O.K. Možda da ga ne piješ prva dva-tri dana ciklusa, a dalje nema razloga da ga izbjegavaš.

----------


## spodoba

vikki, dakle nema bojazni od eventualnog krvarenja pri punkciji ako se uzima andol?
meni je menga prva dva dana bila obilnija, no mozda i zbog debljeg endometrija od proslog ciklusa..ali nista dramaticno..brijem cak i da to nije lose, ali treci dan je bila oskudna..

----------


## vikki

Valjda je i to individualno, ne znam, u svakom slučaju slušaj ti svog liječnika, ja govorim samo iz vlastitog iskustva. Imala sam dvije punkcije nakon kojih nisam gotovo ništa krvarila, a uzimala sam andol.

----------


## crvenkapica77

jel vi  kupujete  andol ili dobijete na recept  ?

----------


## vikki

Kupovala sam ga, ne znam kako sad ide, ne uzimam ga već neko vrijeme.

----------


## mia74

> jel vi kupujete andol ili dobijete na recept ?


Andol ne ide na recept.

----------


## Dodirko

vikki... tvoj odgovor mi je trebao.  :Smile:   Hvala.

----------


## Miki76

Aurora*, evo stigli mi danas nalazi kariograma. Sutra će biti točno 2 mjeseca otkad smo ih radili.
Kod oboje sve ok. Ajde, da je nešto ok kod nas!  :Grin:

----------


## The Margot

Bok svima, bila ja kod dr Radončića sa nalazima za imuno pretrage. Sve mi je super i u granicama normale. Ali nije mi rekao ono što sam željela čuti. Veli me nek napravim laparoskopsku pretragu prohodnosti jajovoda i neka idem dalje prirodnim putem i da on misli mi rješenje nije IVF... Radila sam prije 2,5 godine HSG UZV putem i sve je bilo ok.
Super mi je dr R. i želim mu vjerovati, i ne želim ignorirati njegovo mišljenje - ali opet ići na neke zahvate - sve mi je to kao da se vraćam 10 koraka unazad (već smo 5 i pol godina u ovome), a već imamo termin za IVF u LJU kod Reša za idući tjedan. Trenutno sam tako down i najradije bih od svega odustala i ne znam... Napila se... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

The Margot, koja ti je ono dob? U tome ti je, vjerojatno, ključ preporuke - curama u visokim godinama znalo se to preporučati, kod nekih je bilo puno lakše postići trudnoću doma, spontanim začećem (na žalost, niz spontanih), nego u IVF-u (konkretno: vikki, nadam se da se neće ljutiti što je spominjem). A i Tomić je rikikiki isto savjetovao, čak ju slao i na inseminaciju (sad, koliko je tu medicine, a koliko budžetiranja bolničkim troškovima i ostalim resursima, teško mi je procijeniti).

HSG je posredna pretraga, on je tek 60% točan, može ispast lažno dobar i može ispast lažno loš (kao jajovodi prohodni jer je ipak prošao kontrast na jedvite jade, ali u biti nisu). Ameri svake godine traže za IVF ponavjaljanje histeroskopije. Laparo je jedina 100% točna za postavit dg. prohodnosti jajovoda.

Mislim da bi doktorov reasoning mogao bit ovaj - vidjeti da li je IVF indiciran zbog jajovoda, ako su visoke godine, a jajovodi OK, poštedit pacijenticu dodatnih IVF troškova.

Ali, to ti govorim napamet, ne znam tvoju anamnezu, jedino mi se čini da bi mogla bit u skupini 39+, a to ti sve određuje, to je jedini overriding faktor, ovo drugo su relativne slobodne aktivnosti (imunologija i ostalo), ako govorimo o dobi.

----------


## Aurora*

*Miki76* hvala za info i super sto vam je barem taj nalaz dobar.  :Smile: 

*The Margot* bas cudno to sto kazes... Jesi se nadala preporuci za heparin i/ili dex ili nesto u tom smislu? Ako da, probaj pitati i dr. Resa o tome, nekako mi se cini da bi i on mogao imati sluha za te stvari...

----------


## The Margot

ne, nisam se nadala nikakvoj terapiji, ne daj bože; imam u familiji autoimune bolesti i to je jedini razlog zašto sam napravila te testove. Sve se pokazalo urednim, fala bogu, barem to. 
Ipak, prije nego odem kod Reša, konzultirat ću se sa svojom dr gin šta da napravim točno. Hvala vam curke!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

The Margot, ženska dob ti je ključan vodič svih MPO hodograma, ovo drugo je najčešće rubrika "za one koji žele znati više", po meni.

----------


## ina33

E, ima na netu nekakav IVF success predictor, treba ga uguglat. Uopće nije bedast, po meni, jer uzima ključne parametre u obzir - dob, koliko dugo se pokušava. Onako, kao nekakav vodič u priči, kao kontekst. Često se čovjek izgubi od tih sitnih detalja - marker taj i taj, a treba taj vršni pregled isto zadržat.

----------


## nina977

Margot,šta ti je Dr.R. rekao za onaj nalaz za Lupus ?Jel to OK vrijednost?Pitam jer sam i ja danas digla nalaz i meni je vrijednost 30(APTV  s mješ. uz LAC).Malo me frka jer imam već hrpu autoimunih bolesti,još mi samo treba lupus!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ako ti je samo LAC ispod 1,37 onda je to ok. Meni je LAC 1,02 a APTV test mješanja uz LAC 27 i to je ok.

----------


## nina977

Onda je Ok.Hvala ti,stvarno sam se prepala.

----------


## The Margot

> Margot,šta ti je Dr.R. rekao za onaj nalaz za Lupus ?Jel to OK vrijednost?Pitam jer sam i ja danas digla nalaz i meni je vrijednost 30(APTV  s mješ. uz LAC).Malo me frka jer imam već hrpu autoimunih bolesti,još mi samo treba lupus!


nina977 - gle, taj omjer je meni bio 27, ali to ti ništa ne znači šta kaže Mia Lilly, bitno da je LAC manji od 1,37...- sa strane je neko objašnjenje gdje piše da je važno da . I ja imam u obitelji autoimunih...  Sve ok!

----------


## Miki76

Pametnice moje, molila bih pomoć (Vikki, sigurna sam da ćeš mi barem ti znato odgovoriti na pitanje  :Grin: ):
Napokon sam dobila i zadnje imunološke nalaze. Sve je negativno, osim ANA (ENA) IIF. 
Tu mi piše da je rezultat *točkasto*, jedinica *titar*, a referentni interval *< 1:100*.
Proguglala sam sinoć sve što se proguglati dalo, ali i dalje mi nije skroz jasan taj nalaz. Što to znači? Koliki je moj titar? Prema ovom nalazu, ja sam razumjela da je on pozitivan na < 1:100, ali koliki je onda točno? Ako sam dobro interpretirala nalaz, po tome može biti pozitivan i na 1:120, ali i na npr. 1:1200. Ili sam tu nešto krivo pokopčala?
Da li je moguće da je pozitivan zbog mog hašimota? Pročitala sam da može biti zbog toga. A što ako nije samo zbog toga, kako će dr. znati da li je još nešto u pitanju? Da li će me slati na još neke dodatne pretrage? I da li je ovo nalaz za neke lijekove? Koje? Nešto sam našla na internetu da se može liječiti heparinom, kortikosteroidima,... 
Ili ovaj rezultat na kraj uopće nije tako strašan?
Ići ću ja do doktora sad sa svim nalazima, ali eto, nestrpljiva sam da saznam odgovor...  :Embarassed: 
PS: Nalaz je s Rebra.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Miki76, jedino što ti mogu odgovoriti da na mom nalazu piše ANA rezultat negativna , jedinica titar, referentni interval 1:100. Na sve ostalo odgovor ne znam.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, jel se mogu imunološke i trombofilijske pretrage obaviti i privatno i gdje? Hvala!

----------


## Jelena

Nešto da, nešto ne. Genske mislim da ne. Homocistein, B12 sigurno da u Breyeru. Nazovi Sunce i Breyer i pitaj što rade od onog što trebaš i koliko košta pa odluči, al to su skupi testovi, ako ih ima više, može se dosta nakupiti.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, skužila sam, dakle morat ću preko mog ginača. Hvala!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Da, skužila sam, dakle morat ću preko mog ginača. Hvala!


Poslala sam ti pp

----------


## ValaMala

*Mia Lilly*, ti si zakon! Hvala ti!

----------


## alma_itd

Evo mene sa konsultacija od mog ginekologa,ljuta sam ko puska :Evil or Very Mad:  Razgovor je bio tipa ''j... lud zbunjenog" .Uglavnom sumo sumarum imunologija je svemir nerazjasnjeni,bla,bla,hematologija i povezanost trombofilije i trudnoce i biohemijskih trudnoca nije naucno dokazana,bla,bla,bla,meni doslo da kazem nemoj sad da ti zovem Pinky sa svojim bebama u stomaku,gdje ces veci dokaz.Uglavnom on standardno nakon neuspijelog drugog ICSI daje heparin+ aspirin i to tek kad beta bude pozitivna :Shock:  Ja sam oci svoje ostavila ovdje na forumu citajuci i iscitavajuci sve o biohemijskim trudnocama,heparinu,imunologiji,pocela sam sanjati da imam trombofiliju i bila sam sretna jer cu konacno dobiti heparin :Laughing: ,a on kaze da nema naucne dokazanosti da bilo sta od toga utice na implantaciju.Sto se tice PGD,pitala sam i zasto se to ne radi,jer mozda nesto nije u redu sa embrionom,kaze on da su to radili ranije ali su odustali jer nista sa tim ne postizu,a uradjene su studije gdje je ispitano 1000 embrija i od njih 1000 ni jedan nije bio normalan,sto znaci da ako embrion nije bas 100% normalan ne mora znaciti da se priroda nece pobrinuti da on na kraju bude normalan :Shock:  E pa sad ko je ovdje normalan pitam ja vas???Uglavnom na moje insistiranje da ja radim te trombofilijske pretrage,dao mi je uputnicu,izvadili su mi jedno 10-ak epruveta krvi i nalazi ce biti za 2 mjeseca gotovi.Neke ce dobiti on vec sutra ali ovi ''glavni'' se cekaju.Ja cu ovaj mjesec pauzirati a onda idem opet u pripremu za FET,a vidjecemo hoce li do transfera i doci jer imam jos 2 embrija,ko zna hoce li prezivjeti odmrzavanje,a ako prezive pocinjem sa heparinom i aspirinom bez obzira na rezultat nalaza.Ja sam odlucila da pocnem piti aspirin na dan transfera(najradije bih pocela i sa heparinom,ali nemogu ga nabaviti :Laughing: )Inace samo da vas umirim,sve vas sto ste vjerovatno skocile sa stolice i pitate se koji je to tako pametan dr,da slucajno ne ''zalutate'' kod njega,postupak se izvodi u Belgiji,zemlji gdje je ICSI zapocet.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Možeš krenuti odmah sa Aspirinom 100. Ja sam ga počela piti 1 dc. Fragmin sam dobila odmah nakon transfera.

----------


## alma_itd

Tako i planiram samo sto je problem sto moj dr. daje fragmin tek kad beta bude pozitivna,ne nakon transfera.Sta sad da radim,nemogu ga sama nabaviti ni dati kad neznam ni kako ni koliko,mogu jedino poceti piti aspirin pa ako upali dobro je :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, možete li mi objasniti ulogu andola 100. Vidim da ga neki dr. redovito preporučuju, neki ne, a svi pak u različitim dijelovima ciklusa. Hvala!

----------


## anddu

Pozdrav curke, 
nakon svog 4. neuspješnog postupka počela sam i ja razmišljati o imunologiji i daljnim pretragama. Čitam ovaj pdf, ali mi puno stvari nije jasno. Može li loša cirkulacija (koja mi nije doijagnosticirana ali sumnjam na nju budući da mi je uvijek hladno kad drugima nije, zimi noge jedva uspijem ugrijati, od dugotrajnog stajanja i sjedenja nateknu mi noge...) biti početna indikacija za imuno pretrage? Ne znam na koju bi drugu foru pokušala nagovoriti soc. gin da me šalje na te pretrage, a kako vidim nisu svi MPO dr. zainteresirani za takve stvari?
ValaMala misli da se andol 100 daje za bolju prokrvljenost maternice, dakle za cirkulaciju (ako sam u krivu neka me iskusnije cure isprave!).

----------


## Mury

anddu, sve te simptome koje opisuješ imam i ja, poznata sam u svojoj okolini da mi je vječno hladno, noge neteknu krajem dana ( radim sjedeći posao)....i nekako sma uvjerena da i ti imaš trombofiliju. Ja imam mutaciju na više gena, i nakon ET počinjem sa dozom fragmina od 5000 IU...po meni bi 4 neuspjela IVF-a trebala biti razlog za pretrage koje spominješ! Ali ako ti tvoj MPO-vac ne daje preporuku, probaj otići na konzltacije kod Radončića ili Poljaka ( meni je P. dao preporuku, i na temelju njegove preporuke soc. gin. mi dao uputnice). Iako sam ja od samog početka sumnjala da moja cirkulacija nije nikako normalna, ali dok nisam imala dvije biokem. i više neuspjelih IVF-ova, nisu mi dr-i htjeli dati preporuku  :Sad: !
Sretno!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo još jedne sa hladnim nogama ha,ha... i ja izvadila te imunološke testove i ubrzo idem kod dr. R da vidimo jesam li i ja kandidat za tako heparin. Inače imam 7 neuspjelih IVF-ova i endometriozu koja ja mislim da mi radi najviše problema baš kod implantacije. Ja nisam recimo uspjela doći do poz. bete nikad jer mi je ovo nepremostiv problem.

----------


## Dodirko

Što sve ulazi pod imunološke testove?

----------


## martinstoss

Ima puno toga, ne znam napamet, ali imaš na Rodinim stranicama sve o tome.

----------


## Gabi25

Dodirko imam ja spisak svega- ako hoćeš pošalji mi mail adresu na pp pa ti drugi tjedan skeniram i pošaljem jer toga ima hrpu pa mi se ne prepisuje :Grin:

----------


## Aurora*

> Što sve ulazi pod imunološke testove?


*Dodirko*, pogledaj ovaj moj post i par postova dalje. Ja sam u tom postu prepisala popis pretraga koje mi je preporucio dr. R. i cini mi se da je to u osnovi manje, vise sve sto treba, osim eventualno jos i kariograma.

----------


## anddu

S obzirom da vidim da su mnogi dr.-ovi teški s davanjem preporuka i uputnica za imuno pretrage ne znam je li dobar put najprije se javiti hematologu na konzultacije? Može li on, bez ikakvih prethodnih nalaza dati preporuku za ove pretrage?

----------


## Mali Mimi

anddu možeš pokušati ali mislim da će ti i hematolog isto teško dati preporuku bez prethodnih nalaza, stvar je u tome da su ti testovi vrlo skupi pa se i oni moraju nekako ograditi.

----------


## anddu

Da, znam da su skupi. Zato jednostavno ne znam odakle krenuti.

----------


## Dodirko

Hm... onda sam izvadila sve... nisam mutirana  :Smile:   Neznam dal da plačem ili da se smijem...

Protein C i S moram vaditi ponovno jer sam ih vadila za u bolnici kada sam već primala terapiju pa nisu relevantni nalazi....

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nisam ni ja mutirana.
Imam pozitivna antikardiolipinska protutijela.
*Dodirko*, kakva su ti ta protutijela (ACA, ANA...)?

----------


## anabanana

Molim pomoć cure.nakon miss.abor. u 2 mjesecu radila sam neke krvne pretrage i pokazalo se da imam pozitivan LAC, 1.50. Poslje toga sam vadila jos neke proteine i onda mi je mali C3, ostali proteini u granicama. Poslje mjesec dana ponavljala pretrage i LAC mi je i dalje pozitivan. Doktorica mi je napisala preporuku za imunologa, planiram ici u Split. Da li netko zna gdje se trebam naruciti i koliko se dugo ceka..moze li se obaviti to vadjenje krvi isti dan kad i razgovor, ili je potrebno vise puta dolazit?

----------


## anabanana

I moze li taj LAC pozitivan izazvati vecih zdravstvenih problema, nisam bas nasla nesto puno na internetu o njemu, a doktori su vrlo skrti na rjecima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anabanana, Pinky će ti sigurno znat reći više o tome pošto je i ona to dole obavila, prevrti stare postove na ovoj temi možda nešto i nađeš ako ne pitaj nju preko pp

----------


## Pinky

> Molim pomoć cure.nakon miss.abor. u 2 mjesecu radila sam neke krvne pretrage i pokazalo se da imam pozitivan LAC, 1.50. Poslje toga sam vadila jos neke proteine i onda mi je mali C3, ostali proteini u granicama. Poslje mjesec dana ponavljala pretrage i LAC mi je i dalje pozitivan. Doktorica mi je napisala preporuku za imunologa, planiram ici u Split. Da li netko zna gdje se trebam naruciti i koliko se dugo ceka..moze li se obaviti to vadjenje krvi isti dan kad i razgovor, ili je potrebno vise puta dolazit?


ajme na žalost ne znam, moj lac i c3 je bio ok. nadam se da će ti netko znati odgovoriti.

----------


## Pinky

ukucaj u google LAC trudnoća, naći ćeš puno za čitati, da ne linkam sada sve ovdje.
a radončić ima i rad na tu temu
http://bib.irb.hr/prikazi-rad?&rad=72074
pa ako imaš neka pitanja, kad odradiš imunologa i nove nalaze, piši mu na zdravlje i život

BTW NAĐOH ODGOVOR NA TVOJE PITANJE, tu na rodi yay

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/3737-LA...Antikoagulant?

----------


## Pinky

a ovo ću zaljepiti tu kao informaciju (sa gornjeg linka)

Lupus antikoagulans (LAC) je antitelo koje pripada grupi  antifosfolipidnih antitela. U toj grupi se jos nalaze i  antikardiolipinska antitela i antitela protiv beta2-glikoproteina I. 

Povisena vrednost ovih antitela ukazuje na postojanje autoimunskog poremecaja, bolesti koja se naziva *antifosfolipidni sindrom*. 

Kriterijumi za ovu bolest su: arterijske i venske tromboze (zgrusavanje  krvi u krvnim sudovima), trombocitopenija (snizen broj trombocita) i  ponavljani pobacaji (najcesce u II i III trimestru trudnoce).

Uz odgovarajuce lecenje, (koriste se lekovi protiv zgrusavanja krvi)  moguce je izneti trudnocu do kraja i roditi zivo i zdravo dete.

----------


## Pinky

Antifosfolipidni sindrom

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=2149

----------


## anabanana

Hvala Pinky, nesto sam i ja naasla, iznenadili smo se i ja i doktori, posto sam ja vec rodila sa IVF-om, bez aspirina i heparina..a nasla sam i da hormoni "pogorsavaju bolest".Onda mislim da bi se to trebalo napraviti pretragu PRIJE nego uopce pocnemo sa hormonma..btw, ja sam 2 puta imala hiperstimulaciju, a ostala sam trudna sa klomifenom(njega ni ne racunam pod stumulaciju, jer ne reagiram na njega). Trudnoca mi je bila savrsena i rodila sam prirodnim putem, bez kakve injekcije, cak ni za bolove.

----------


## Dodirko

Evo i mojih nalaza napravljenih nakon masovne plućne embolije. Prošlo je 6 mjeseci i još minimalno moram 6 mjeseci koristiti terapiju antikoagulansima.

Rezultati.
MTHFR C677T: genotip CC – nije utvrđena točkasta mutacija 
FII 20210A – nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
FV R506Q – nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
FVIII               –  0,78  ref v. 0,50 - 1,49
FXI                   - 0,96  ref v. 067 - 1,27
Lupus antikoagulant – negativan
aCL-IgG            -  0,8 – ref. v.  <10 
aCL-IgM           - 2,4  - ref. v.  <10
ANA                  - 0,1  ref. v. <0,7
MPO-ANCA     - 0,7 ref. v.  <7 
PR3-ANCA      -  0,2  - ref. v.  <2.0 
S – Ukupni proteini    - 69  ref. v.  66 - 81
S-imunoglobulin A     - 2,6 ref. v.  07 - 4.0
S-imunoglobulin M    - 1,3 ref. v.  0,4 – 2,3
S-imunoglobulin G     - 11,6 ref. v.   7,0 – 16,0
C3    - 1,4 ref. v.  0,9 - 1,8
C4    - 0,4 ref. v.  0,1 – 0,4
S- reumatoidni faktor  <10 ref. v.  <14
protein C – 1,2 FV ref. v. 0,7-1,40


ili ja neznam pročitati ili tu nema PAI-a!?

----------


## amyx

Zbog mog povišenog fibrinogena dr. Radončić mi je rekao da napravim slijedeće ... d-dimere, PAI i PC/AT-III. Prvo i drugo znam kaj je. A kaj je ovo zadnje ? Da li to sve mogu na Rebru raditi ? koliko se čeka kad se naruči gore ?

----------


## sweety

> ...ili ja neznam pročitati ili tu nema PAI-a!?.


 Nema ni PAI trenutni niti genetska mutacija.
Od genetskih fali još i ACE mutacija.
Te genetske se vežu uz ove trombofilijske poremećaje, više nego uz imunološke.

Meni su još radili i 
Lp (lipoprotein)
Fibrinogen
Antitrombin
D-dimeri
Plazminogen
APC rezistencija

----------


## amyx

Ok, našla sam...samo još info gdje najbrže napraviti te pretrage...Rebro ili ???

----------


## sweety

*@Dodirko*
Još uvjek se vodi da, što se tiče genetskih mutacija, znači "nasljednih faktora", da FV i FII se više vežu uz poremećaje zgrušavanja (pl. embolija, tromboza etc...), dok oni ostali manje.
Premda po raznoraznim forumima nailazim na osobe koje su imale trombozu uz jako blage mutacije MTHFR faktora, što ne bi nikako trebalo biti pravilo.

Ali to valjda spada u onaj faktor "stečene" trombofilije, kada se uslijed nekakve "traume" dešava poremećaj.
Trauma može biti, operacija, bolest, dugotrajno liječenje invazivnim ljekovima....

----------


## anabanana

Ja kad citam sve ovo za pozitivan Lac, dodje mi da razbijam i placem, jer je znaci moj missed abort. mogao i bit sprijecen.......a koliko nas ima takvih!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam tek skužila da sam i ja taj LAC vadila to su ta kardiolipinska antitjela IGG i IGm  a meni je ovo drugo pozitivno.

----------


## anabanana

lac je antifosfolipidni sindrom, on je stavka za sebe. Uz njega sam vadila i ta IGg i IGm  i oni su mi ok. Samo mi je smanjen jos C3. Ja ti se u tome bas ne snalazim, još. Više se moze reci da sam zatecena.Sutra cu se naruciti u Split kod imunologa, pa cu vidit. Zna li itko koliko se dugo ceka red i na koji se tel. moze naruciti?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo i mojih nalaza napravljenih nakon masovne plućne embolije. Prošlo je 6 mjeseci i još minimalno moram 6 mjeseci koristiti terapiju antikoagulansima.
> 
> Rezultati.
> MTHFR C677T: genotip CC – nije utvrđena točkasta mutacija 
> FII 20210A – nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
> FV R506Q – nije dokazana točkasta mutacija
> FVIII               –  0,78  ref v. 0,50 - 1,49
> FXI                   - 0,96  ref v. 067 - 1,27
> Lupus antikoagulant – negativan
> ...


Ja ne vidim da je tu PAI. Ali to nema veze jer ti niti jedan od ostalih (FII, FV Leiden, MTHFR) nije mutiran.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ok, našla sam...samo još info gdje najbrže napraviti te pretrage...Rebro ili ???


Na Rebru se užasno dugo čeka. Nazovi Vinogradsku i pitaj da li rade pretrage.

----------


## amyx

Ma za sve sam našla da može i privatno, samo za PAI nigdje na popisima privatnih labosa ne vidim. Radi li to Breyer ?

----------


## Mia Lilly

To ti ne znam. Radi ga Vinogradska i nalaz je gotov za četiri tjedna.

----------


## Gabi25

Mislim da se za to najbrže dođe na red u Vinogradskoj jer se ne treba naručiti.
A nalazi se čekaju 3-4 tjedna ali ne vjerujem da je u drugdje brže.
Privatno nemam pojma ali nemoj to plaćati amyx, užasno je skupo a imaš pravo na to preko hzzo-a

----------


## amyx

Ma joj znam da je skupo ali kad vidim koliko se sve čeka muka mi je...Budem sutra zvala Vinogradsku da vidim kaj se s tim.  A ni ne mogu ni u jednom privatnom labosu naći da rade PAI. Sve drugo sam našla, ali ovome ni traga

----------


## mare41

amyx, evo Pai-a privatno ovdje: http://www.genos.hr/naslovna/usluge/

----------


## Miki76

Amyx, poslala sam ti pp. 
PAI sam isto napravila u Vinogradskoj bez problema, besplatno (na uputnicu) i brzo.

----------


## morskavila

Jutro cure!

nakon missed AB obavila sam imunološke pretrage
dok ne odem na kontrolu, može li mi koja reći koliko je "problematična" ova mutacija
PAI-1 - prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu

sve ostalo je u referentnim vrijednostima
hvala

----------


## ivica_k

ako ćeš u postupak u Vili, vjerojatno će dr. uvesti fragmin
inače kod ovakvog nalaza terapija je aspirin

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ako ćeš u postupak u Vili, vjerojatno će dr. uvesti fragmin
> inače kod ovakvog nalaza terapija je aspirin


Samo Aspirin 100. Tako je meni dr.R rekao.

----------


## spodoba

@vi s problemima u prokrvljenju i(li) imunologijom koje ste vec imale postupke 
mogu li neke smetnje ometati samu oplodnju..dakle prije no sto dodje do transfera? moze li imunoloski sistem biti previse aktivan (dobar) da do oplodnje uopce ne dodje? zadnji postupak je neslavno zavrsio..0 oplodjenih.

imunologiju sam cekirala prosle godine i sve je bilo ok..NK stanice su u normali..

total b lymphocytes 14 (norm 6.4-22.6)
t helper 49 lymphocytes (norm 28.5-60.5)
t suppressor lymphs 26 (norm 11.1-38.3)
total nk lyphocytes 9 (norm 5.6 - 30.9) 
activated t lymphoctyes 8 (norm 2-12)

total t 75 (norm 59.4-84.6)
sum of t+b+nk lymphocytes 98 (norm. 95-105)

sto vi mislite? nije li bolje u tom slucaju odreci se uzimanja preparata koji poboljsavaju imunolski sistem?
ne da sam zbunjena..nego... :Teletubbies:

----------


## mare41

spodoba, pričamo više o problemima implantacije, ali neoplodnja jajnih stanica i imunologija???? Biolog ti treba reći kakve su bile jajne stanice i zašto nije došlo do oplodnje. Imaš uredan imuno status, a preparate za snižavanje umuno odgovora uzimamo nakon transfera, dakle, to je povezano s implantacijom.

----------


## amyx

> amyx, evo Pai-a privatno ovdje: http://www.genos.hr/naslovna/usluge/


Thanks

E da, zvala sam VInogradsku, sve pretrage može bez naručivanja, ali PAI ne rade  :Confused: . A ja pametna zaboravila pitat da li ga uopče više ne rade ili trenutno. Ženska mi je uglavnom za PAI rekla da probam na Rebru

----------


## mare41

amyx, to je novo da Vinogradska ne radi Pai, Rebro ga nije dugo radilo, možda se sad nešto promijenilo.

----------


## ina33

Ja sam pai-1 svojedobno radila na Rebru.

Spodoba, i mene je mučilo slično - ono, pred tipa 4 godine, mi u najboljim godinama, ja ispucala van 13 stanica, on spermiogram kažu u Mariboru mogo bi donor bit, pa prvi dan šok - nijedna se nije oplodila, rađen rescue ICSI.

Nema te pretrage zašto se ne oplođuju, kao bile su dobre, rekla Lana, VV, iskusna žena, njego s. isto dobar. Jednostavno smo odtad prešli isključivo na ICSI. Nakon toga uspili.

Pitala sam se svašta, uvjerena da moje imuno bolesti prže njegovo sjeme, a on da su njegovi "nedovoljno" nešto, a da ne govorimo o emotivnim filozofijama jesmo li mi svemirski komkpatibilni itd.

Bottomline - nema pretrage da se nešto utvrdi, oni postkoitalni testovi su ispada šareni bomboni, jedino, vrti, i vrti ko hrčak dalje MPO kotač.

BTW, na VV-u radilo svojedobno i nekakav sperm penetration test, koliko spermij od muškaraca može brzo i dobro oplodit jajnu stanicu hrčka, isto nikakav value add, nego ono malo kao "zabave", ali isključivo ako je žena ispod 30, ako je bliže 40, mani to sve skupa.

Koncentriraj se na nešto drugo, moja ti je poruka - jer tu ništa još nema, nisu ništa otkrili.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

E, i NK filozfiju je ovdje većina napustila. Ono, nema ništa što bi mogli vas dvoje popit pa kao da se riješi taj imunoproblem, uopće, kad bi se znalo o čemu se radi. Kod dobi 39+ neoplođivanje se svodi najčešće, kao obrazloženje, na loše js. Možda ti neki drugi protokol, punkcija na neki drugi dan ili tako nešto donese više sreće. Koncentriraj se tu na sebe, rekla bih, prouči malo one protokole s cetrotideom, ako nisi na njemu sad bila i tako...

----------


## anabanana

????? Ja znam da nista ne znam. Zvala sam danas Split, mogu se narucit kod imunologa pred kraj godine?!? Dobro, ali tko meni daje uputnicu za sve te imunoloske pretrage. Moja opca o tome ne zna nista. Jel moram prvo kod imunologa da mi da uputnicu za vadit krv, ako je tako, zasto moram cekati toliko? Ili moram kod njega vec doci sa nalazima? Otkud ja znam sta trebam vaditi, vidim da cure vade sve i svasta, meni je to  :Confused:  .

----------


## ina33

Na to te evnetualno upućuje tvoj MPO liječnik, pričaj s njim o tome. Mislim, neko ti mora napisat terapiju, neće ti to znat tvoj dr. opće prakse, a niti će ti izdavat recepte u apoteci na temelju forumskih spika.

----------


## ina33

Dakle, većina je ovdje išla ne upućena od imunologa, nego od MPO liječnika.

----------


## amyx

Pa meni je Radončić rekao da radim te neke nalaze nakon spontanog jer sam napomenula da imam povišen fibrinogen

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Thanks
> 
> E da, zvala sam VInogradsku, sve pretrage može bez naručivanja, ali PAI ne rade . A ja pametna zaboravila pitat da li ga uopče više ne rade ili trenutno. Ženska mi je uglavnom za PAI rekla da probam na Rebru


Radili su ga u 1.mj.

----------


## amyx

A jbg nazvat ću sutra opet da vidim da li ga trenutno ne rade ili uopče

----------


## morskavila

Mia Lilly, ivica_k tnx za odgovore...
u prošlom postupku sam imala terapiju aspirinom (tada jos nisam imala ove nalaze), vidjet cu sto ce sad reci dr. R.

----------


## spodoba

> Ja sam pai-1 svojedobno radila na Rebru.
> 
> Spodoba, i mene je mučilo slično - ono, pred tipa 4 godine, mi u  najboljim godinama, ja ispucala van 13 stanica, on spermiogram kažu u  Mariboru mogo bi donor bit, pa prvi dan šok - nijedna se nije oplodila,  rađen rescue ICSI.
> 
> Nema te pretrage zašto se ne oplođuju, kao bile su dobre, rekla Lana,  VV, iskusna žena, njego s. isto dobar. Jednostavno smo odtad prešli  isključivo na ICSI. Nakon toga uspili.
> 
> Pitala sam se svašta, uvjerena da moje imuno bolesti prže njegovo sjeme,  a on da su njegovi "nedovoljno" nešto, a da ne govorimo o emotivnim  filozofijama jesmo li mi svemirski komkpatibilni itd.
> 
> Bottomline - nema pretrage da se nešto utvrdi, oni postkoitalni testovi  su ispada šareni bomboni, jedino, vrti, i vrti ko hrčak dalje MPO kotač.
> ...


*HVALA CURE.*.srce ste...  :Heart: 
ja sam radila postkoitalni prosle godine i ispao je odlican..
evo, vec sam sanjala da mi se opet desilo ovo da se nije oplodila niti jedna stanica  :Rolling Eyes: ...onda znate kako me to muci..u stvari, znate i same jer ste to sve prosle..
ICSI je odobren, krajem sestog ili pocetkom sedmog mjeseca startamo..nadam se da ce ICSI biti rjesenje za nas..  :Smile: 




> evo ovako..jučer sam pričala s biologom..radilo  se o punkciji šest stanica. bilo je 4JS, od toga su tri bile zrele,  jedna nezrela. ta zrelost se vidi po polar body koji se stvori na JS kad  je zrela, on postaje i nosioc kromosama između ostalog.
> danas sam  bila kod MPO-vca. po izvještaju na dan punkcije nisu ni gledali polar  body već sljedeći dan kad su vidjeli da se stanica još ne dijeli. dakle  da li su ta polarna tijela bila prisutna i u trenutku punktiranja,  pitanje je sad. ako nisu, to bi bio znak da bi bilo bolje da je punkcija  dan kasnije.
> 
> sto se tice spermica. radi se o normalnom  spermiogramu. nakon 'pročišćavanja' ih je 60% bilo koji su bili brzi. 24  sata kasnije 40%..sto je super.
> 
> sto dalje? sljedeci put se ide  na ICSI. a protokol? od toga se zaista grozim..govorio je nesto o  antagonist protokolu, ali i mogucnosti da u dugom protokolu nastavimo s  menogonom..no s pet ampula (374IE) umjesto 4 (300IE).
> ovog zadnjeg se bojim. imam loš osjećaj..citam da povisenje kolicine lijekova, mislim vise od 300IE i nema posebnog ucinka..
> 
> pitala  sam i za kratki protokol, ali u ordinaciji nisu bas napravili dobra  iskustva s tim, tj. kroz to nisu postigli veci postotak trudnoca. isto  tako sam pitala za kombinaciju gonala i menopura, on je misljenja da  kroz to ne bi dobili vise folikla nego da spricam samo  menogone..otprilike svejedno.
> ...


mare, ovo je odgovor...znam da u austriji znaju i prije punkcije davati  kortizon..zato sam i postavila pitanje glede imunologije...dakle prije  punkcije se radi supresija imunoloskog sistema..valjda da bi doslo do  oplodnje..

----------


## visibaba

> Još uvjek se vodi da, što se tiče genetskih mutacija, znači "nasljednih faktora", da FV i FII se više vežu uz poremećaje zgrušavanja (pl. embolija, tromboza etc...), dok oni ostali manje.
> Premda po raznoraznim forumima nailazim na osobe koje su imale trombozu uz jako blage mutacije MTHFR faktora, što ne bi nikako trebalo biti pravilo.


i da nadopunim sa svojim suprotnim slucajem: heterozigot za FII, u 20tima sam 8 godina bila na kontracepciji (cilest, yasmin) bez ikakvih problema i sada isto tri mjeseca yasmin prije trudnoce (nisam jos znala nalaze), a kao uz mutaciju F II nikako ne bi smjela na oralne kontraceptive. kod mene iz nekog razloga ta mutacija nije stvorila probleme.
s druge pak strane Dodirko bez mutacija i s jednom dozom yasmina zavrsi s masovnom plucnom embolijom  :Confused: .
Dodirko, napravi ti i taj PAI, nikad ne znas. ne bi trebao biti presudan, al uz sve nalaze, nek se nadje i taj.




> E da, zvala sam VInogradsku, sve pretrage može bez naručivanja, ali PAI ne rade . A ja pametna zaboravila pitat da li ga uopče više ne rade ili trenutno. Ženska mi je uglavnom za PAI rekla da probam na Rebru


ima ih tamo koji i ne znaju sto sve rade, tak da za svaki slucaj provjeri jos jednom, odnosno tocno to - provjeri dal ga samo trenutno ne rade. u sijecnju su radili.

----------


## ina33

Ne, nego ti se radi imunosupresija da bi došlo do implantacije - odgovor spodobi. Kako preskočit oplodnju, ne znam je li to ko skužio, osim opalit ICSI... Sve ti je to onako... mišljenjem na mišljenje, bez konsenzusa. 

Vidi ovaj mariborski protokol za low respondere - tipa cetrotide od 2 dc i uvedi to, i mani se imunologije, iskreno. Ako si već na decortinu i pikaš se heparinom... Druge ti pomoći tu nema, nemoj sad o metalima... iskreno, ja za to mislim da je slično brojnoj alternativi - papilova/placebo, ovisno o uvjerenju, ali opet, de gustibus, ja ti govorim kao ja, neko će ti drugi nešto drugo reći. Sretno, izučavaj protokole za tvoju reakciju, pusti oplodnju na miru, ako idete na ICSI.

----------


## spodoba

> Ne, nego ti se radi imunosupresija da bi došlo do implantacije - odgovor spodobi. Kako preskočit oplodnju, ne znam je li to ko skužio, osim opalit ICSI... Sve ti je to onako... mišljenjem na mišljenje, bez konsenzusa. 
> 
> Vidi ovaj mariborski protokol za low respondere - tipa cetrotide od 2 dc i uvedi to, i mani se imunologije, iskreno. Ako si već na decortinu i pikaš se heparinom... Druge ti pomoći tu nema, nemoj sad o metalima... iskreno, ja za to mislim da je slično brojnoj alternativi - papilova/placebo, ovisno o uvjerenju, ali opet, de gustibus, ja ti govorim kao ja, neko će ti drugi nešto drugo reći. Sretno, izučavaj protokole za tvoju reakciju, pusti oplodnju na miru, ako idete na ICSI.


ne valja previse razmisljati  :Sick: 
slusat cu te..trazit cu taj antagonisten protokol...to je s cetrotidima..
hvala..

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja uvijek imam loše embrije. Najbolji osmostanični. Terapija Aspirin i u ovom postupku Fragmin.
Kada sam bila kod dr.R rekao mi je da bi bilo dobro da idemo na PICSI (nadam se da sam to dobro napisala).
A zašto su loši? Njegov odgovor je bio- loš spermiogram, loši embriji.

----------


## elena-mk

Pa ako je tako, zasto onda kod mene punktirano 20 js od njih 19 odlicne, oplodile se 18, a na dan transfera ostale jedva 3 osmostanicne embrije, a MM spermiogram vise nego odlican ??

----------


## ina33

> Ja uvijek imam loše embrije. Najbolji osmostanični. Terapija Aspirin i u ovom postupku Fragmin.
> Kada sam bila kod dr.R rekao mi je da bi bilo dobro da idemo na PICSI (nadam se da sam to dobro napisala).
> A zašto su loši? Njegov odgovor je bio- loš spermiogram, loši embriji.


Ja bih ti isto rekla na visoku dob - loše stanice, loši embriji. Koliko god to grozno zvuči, ono.. meni se koncentracija na ta oplođivnaja čini ispadanje iz fokusa. Fokus je - kako dobit što bolje stanice (dobar protokol) da budu što bolje js, koliko je god to moguće. Ili vrti i nadaj se po sistemu velikih brojeva (na xy postupaka ubost će se i  nešto dobrih stanica i embrija).

----------


## ina33

> Pa ako je tako, zasto onda kod mene punktirano 20 js od njih 19 odlicne, oplodile se 18, a na dan transfera ostale jedva 3 osmostanicne embrije, a MM spermiogram vise nego odlican ??


Jer ne znaju odgovor. Moguće da i nešto ima, ali terapija je tu ograničena, zato i je taj naziv idiopatije. sve što se nudi je fragmin i aspirin i dexhametason, to je to, više-manje.

----------


## ina33

Postoji sad i neki posebni skrining sperme, ali u to se ne kužim...

----------


## tina2701

..dan...

da priupitam....

..sve što sam odradila nema mutaciju jedino PAI-1 - prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu,zanima me dali mi to može smetati u trudnoći??? nije da u potpunosti ne vjerujem dr koja kaže da to ne smeta...al u zadnje vrijeme me vozaju  :Razz:  Dr me opet naručila za 3 tjedna da sve ponovim...

----------


## ina33

4g/4g homozigot? Meni rekla hematologica da ne, eventualno implantaciji, ali sve je to nekako ostalo ono... nije sigurno da li ili ne heparin, jer imam urednu trudnoću u kojoj bi se neki major issue pokazao, po njoj. Ne kužim zašto su te slali na ponavljanje... Što misle da su se zezli u labu? Mislim, ali očekuju da se taj genetski marker promijeni,koliko shvaćam, to je nemoguće??? Doduše, ne znam na što se odnosi "sve" i zašto su te na to slali, neuobičajeno je slati mladog početnika, osim ako nema nešto drugo u anamnezi (vidim tvoje super mlade godine, zato govorim, to obično ginići šalju maratonce, koji su se već popeli po hijerarhiji postupaka, imaju puno tranfera ili spontanih iza sebe).

----------


## tina2701

da..homozigot sam -išla sam to ispitati za trombofiliju jer mi je teta heterozigot...1 beba-infarkt posteljice u 7 mj trudnoće...ostale dvije trudnoće na heparinu uspješne...

..ja se u to baš ne razumijem...probala sam čitati na netu al opet sam se pogubila...

odradila sam 
FVL-nema mutacije
LAC-neg
d.dimeri-ok
APC rezistencija-ok
PAI-malo povišen
Protohombrin.nema mutacije
PAI - 1 4G alel :prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu...

u 9 tj trudnoće (za 3 tj) želi da ponovim broj trombocita,d-dimere,PV,APTV i fibrinogen...

----------


## miba

Mia LIlly mi imamo loš spermiogram ali su embriji odlični ili vrlo dobri, e sad...

inače , danas sam obavila pretrage aptv, fibrinogen,vk, d-dimer i tsh,t3,t4 i sve je ok
imam još uputnicu za fsh,lh,e2,testosteron,progest., prolaktin, dheas,lac,antifosfolip. antitijela,   ali za to moram u Zg-pretpostavljam da Vinogradska to radi- zanima me dal da tražim još koje pretrage ili bi to bilo dovoljno

----------


## ina33

> da..homozigot sam -išla sam to ispitati za trombofiliju jer mi je teta heterozigot...1 beba-infarkt posteljice u 7 mj trudnoće...ostale dvije trudnoće na heparinu uspješne...
> 
> ..ja se u to baš ne razumijem...probala sam čitati na netu al opet sam se pogubila...
> 
> odradila sam 
> FVL-nema mutacije
> LAC-neg
> d.dimeri-ok
> APC rezistencija-ok
> ...


Kužim.. .zaboravila sam da si trudna, u trudnoći se top (dimeri i ostalo) ponavljaju.

----------


## anabanana

> Dakle, većina je ovdje išla ne upućena od imunologa, nego od MPO liječnika.


Hvala Ina, zakon si.
Puno ti hvala

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja bih ti isto rekla na visoku dob - loše stanice, loši embriji. Koliko god to grozno zvuči, ono.. meni se koncentracija na ta oplođivnaja čini ispadanje iz fokusa. Fokus je - kako dobit što bolje stanice (dobar protokol) da budu što bolje js, koliko je god to moguće. Ili vrti i nadaj se po sistemu velikih brojeva (na xy postupaka ubost će se i nešto dobrih stanica i embrija).


 
Mislim da smo došli do toga..._na xy postupaka ubost će se i nešto dobrih stanica i embrija._ 
Protokol je svaki puta isti.
Ne uspije li sada, mislim da ću morati mjenjati i dr-a i protokol.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia LIlly mi imamo loš spermiogram ali su embriji odlični ili vrlo dobri, e sad...
> 
> inače , danas sam obavila pretrage aptv, fibrinogen,vk, d-dimer i tsh,t3,t4 i sve je ok
> imam još uputnicu za fsh,lh,e2,testosteron,progest., prolaktin, dheas,lac,antifosfolip. antitijela, ali za to moram u Zg-pretpostavljam da Vinogradska to radi- zanima me dal da tražim još koje pretrage ili bi to bilo dovoljno


A ko te poslao na sve ove pretrage?

----------


## Reni76

Prošli tjedan dobila sam rezultate pretraga na trombofiliju:

Faktor V Leiden: nema mutacije
Faktor II: nema mutacije
Određivanje mutacije C - T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: *heterozigot*
Polimorfizam 4G / 5G na položaju 675 PAI-1: PRISUTAN 

Radila sam preotein C I S, ali oni mi nisu još stigli

----------


## Reni76

nastavak prijašnjeg posta 

Polimorfizam 4G / 5G na položaju 675 PAI-1: prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu


Radila sam preotein C I S, ali oni mi nisu još stigli 

Dan poslije tih nalaza bila sam na pregledu (7+3) i missed ab, nema otkucaja srca i ovih dana moram na kiretažu.

Budući da mi ovo ne znam ni ja koji postupak , htjela bi prije slijedećeg postupka obaviti još neke pretrage.

Koje mi pretrage preporučate?

----------


## mare41

Reni, jako mi je žao :Sad: . Bilo bi dobro napraviti kariogram, a što se tiče trombofilije-uglavnom si napravila osnovno za stečene trombofilije, i terapija bi bila heparin, jesi ga uzimala? (ili barem andol 100)

----------


## Reni76

Nisam uzimala ni heparin ni andol.
Dr. mi je samo savjetovao Folnu koju sam već i pila.
Pitala sam ga za Fragmin, čisto preventivno, rekao je da mi to ne treba.
Sigurna sam da je problem trombofilija jer nema cirkulacije, ali ne bih čekala još jednu loše završenu trudnoću,
pa da tek onda idem obaviti dodatne pretrage.
Napraviti ću kariogram, ali netko je spominjao dr. Radončića. Da li bi i njega bilo dobro posjetiti?

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Reni76*, baš mi je žao da je tako završilo.
Ja sam bila kod dr. Radončića sa svim nalazima koje sam napravila, tj. na drugom mišljenju.
Bilo mi je dosta neuspijelih postupaka i biokemijskih trudnoća. Naručiš se kod njega privatno i on ti napiše što sve trebaš napraviti. To ti je moj savjet.
Trebala bi napraviti i kariogram i antinuklearna i ostala protutijela. Meni je baš tu pronađen problem. Trombofilija mi je uredu.

----------


## magicfire

pozdrav svima! 
nova sam u ovome, malo vas pratim i ponukana sam vašim postovima da vam iznesem svoje skromno iskustvo, a pogotovo mislim da će interesirati Reni76. Ja nikada nisam bila trudna i zasad još ne planiram, ali mojoj sestri je dijagnosticirana trombofilija nakon dva pobačaja. danas ima dvoje prekrasne djece  :Heart:  zahvaljujući heparinu. s obzirom da je trombofilija u velikom postotku nasljedna, odlučila sam na svoju ruku napraviti neke pretrage. s nalazima sam otišla dr.Đelmišu koji mi je rekao da nisam ni približno dovoljno toga obavila, ali da sam sa nalazom genotipizacije za gen PAI-1 (ja sam heterozigot 4G/5G kao i Reni76) potvrdila istu dijagnozu s obzirom na postojanje trombofilije u obitelji. kad ću planirati trudnoću moram mu se odmah javiti da obavimo ostale pretrage i da me odmah u prvoj trudnoći stavi na heparin. 
e sad, meni je očigledno prevagnulo to postojanje trombofilije u obitelji, ali prethodni pobačaj(i) i ovakav nalaz genotipizacije su koliko znam dovoljna indikacija za terapiju heparinom. tako da, Reni76 preporučam ti da tražiš neko drugo mišljenje. Dr.Đelmiš je kažu najbolji za to.

imam i jedno pitanje. pitao me dr koji oblik trombofilije je dokazan mojoj sestri i još uvijek ni ja ni ona ne znamo odgovor na to. jel zna netko koji oblici postoje? stečena i nasljedna? kako ih se razlikuje?

----------


## amyx

Buuuaaahhhha...poslala sam mail u Vinogradsku da još jednom provjerim da li rade PAI-1 i dobila sam odgovor koji glasi:
*ukoliko trebate koagulacijski test aktivnosti PAI-1 koji se radi u mom Odsjeku (koagulacija), nažalost tu pretragu na izvodimo i najvejrojatnije niti nećemo. Ukoliko pak trebate molekularnu dijagnostiku PAI-1 polimorfizma koji se izvodi u Odsjeku za molekularnu dijagnostiku, ta se pretraga izvodi. Dakle, prema uputnici treba vidjeti koju od ove dvije pretrage trebate, ili se možda traže obje.*
I kaj sad meni treba ??? Na papiru piše samo PAI-1

----------


## mare41

amyx, treba ti genotipizacija, tj. molekularna dijagnostika jer da dobiješ nalaz povećane aktivnosti Pai, i tako bi to bila indikacija za određivanje genotipa.

----------


## amyx

A super onda. To je ovo kaj rade znaći  :Grin: .
Malo sam pogubljena sa svim tim nalazima jer do sada smo radili samo hormone, hormone i hormone...a sad nakon spontanog krenuli malo dalje.

----------


## Reni76

*magicfire* kao prvo dobrodošla na forum i hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo sa nama.
Kada sam dobila nalaze trombofilije, odmah sam nazvala svog MPO-vca i pitala ga
da li bi bilo da odem kod dr. Đelmiš na konzultacije jer sam čula da je on stručnjak za ovo područje.
Dr. mi je rekao nema potrebe, u slijedećem postupku ćemo te odmah staviti na Fragmin.
Sada i mene zanima da li su Fragmin i Heparin isti lijek?
Vjerujem da su za istu stvar, ali svaki lijek ne odgovara svakome na jednak način. Isto kao Gonal/Menopur.
Koliko sam ja skužila to je i cilj pretraga kod dr. Đelmiša da odredi koji je lijek najbolje odgovara.

----------


## magicfire

ne znam baš dovoljno o tome što se daje kod trombofilije, ali znam da je heparin antikoagulans tj, sprečava zgrušavanje odnosno razrjeđuje krv. a Fragmin je tvornički naziv za dalteparin koji je antitrombotik (dakle također antikoagulans) iz heparinske skupine. znači heparin je supstanca, a Fragmin je naziv koji mu je dala firma koja ga prozvodi,tj pakira. Znači, da pojasnim na primjeru, Andol i Aspirin su tvornički nazivi za acetilsalicilnu kiselinu, znači jedno te isto samo od drugog proizvođača. Neka me netko ispravi ako griješim. 
Mislim da dr.Đelmiš dodatnim pretragama određuje točnu dozu.

----------


## Jelena

Reni76, nisu to isti lijekovi, ali služe istoj svrsi, koliko sam shvatila. Mislim da je fragmin niskomolekularni heparin i da se ne razgrađuje u jetri, nego u bubrezima, pa ako ti je nešto od toga loše, možeš pitati doktora.
Mislim da će ti po defaultu prepisati Fragmin, jer se čini da ima manje utjecaja na plod, prema studijama, ali nisam sigurna. Nadam se da netko ima bolju infomaciju od mene.
Ja sam isto za kariogram kod tebe. Meni je za mutaciju MTHFR-a preporučio dr. 5mg folne (to je 10x više od uobičajenih doza i dobiva se samo na recept, i privatni je OK jer nije skupo).

amyx, jesi pitala na Rebru je l rade drugu pretragu. Meni su se taman VG i Rebro upotpunili. Al naravno onda treba odvojene uputnice. Ja sam beskonačno čekala, ali u biti B12 mi je najdulje trajao.

----------


## Dodirko

Da se ja opet vratim na taj PAI-I... nakon što sam prošla hematološku obradu sada bi ponovno nekoga trebala tražiti da mi da uputnicu za PAI?

Ništa mi nije jasno... prije sam naučila sinuse i kosinuse nego ovo. :/

----------


## ina33

Meni je na uputama bilo naznačeno PAI-1 i PAI-1 genotipizacija (polifmorfizam). Ispao je homozigot 4g/4g, hematologica koja surađuje s dr. Đelmišem rekla evnetualno utjecaj na implantaciju, ali za antibebi da mogu i da to ima 30% populacije, u trudnoći novoj eventualno mogu fragmin, ali iznijela sam prvu OK i bez te terapije.

----------


## visibaba

> Sada i mene zanima da li su Fragmin i Heparin isti lijek?


Fragmin JE niskomolekularni heparin. Kod nas se jos daje i fraxiparin i clexane, koji su isto niskomolekularni heparini. Za ove nase dijagnoze se i daje samo taj niskomolekularni.
Evo jedan clanak o niskomolekularnim heparinima:
Jesu li svi niskomolekularni heparini jednaki?
puni tekst clanka

----------


## Dodirko

Da nije sve u mogućim posljedicama korištenja kontracepcije u slučaju sklonosti prema trombofiliji govori i činjenica da sam nakon samo 2 mjeseca korištenja *Yasmin tableta* dobila tešku nuspojavu iako su mi nalazi vezani uz trombofiliju bili uredni (istina naknadno napravljeni).

Ne treba mi podrška jer tu sam, živa sam i idem svaki dan naprijed već vas želim informirati o mogućim posljedicama korištenja kontracepcije odnosno Yasmin tableta u vrlo kratkom razdoblju.

Plućna embolija nakon korištenja samo 2 mjeseca Yasmin tableta?

----------


## ina33

Dodirko,  :Heart: !

Možda da ga zalijepiš i na opći dio, imunologiju ipak čita uži krug, i većinom maratonci.

----------


## miba

> A ko te poslao na sve ove pretrage?


-ma moj soc. ginić-tražila sam ga pretrage za trombofiliju i imunološke a on mi napisao ovo -malo mi je čudno jer vidim da se ovdje baš i ne spominju te pretrage ali ja se baš i ne kužim previše-samo mislim da nešto ipak trebam poduzeti a ne čekati da izgubim još koju trudnoću i tek onda ići na pretrage (ako uopće uspijem doći do trudnoće ) a ako k tome još dodam i godine ... Pitala sam i svog MPO dr. al on smatra da jedna izgubljena t. nije indikacija za pretrage i da sve to može biti slučajnost-dođe mi da vrištim...-predložio eventualno da u slijedećem postupku uvedemo andol 100

----------


## Dodirko

Ina33 neugodno mi je sada na 3 mjesta pisati o istoj temi.   :Embarassed: 
Ne želim da ispadne da se sa time hvalim.

----------


## BHany

evo ja ću zalijepiti, meni nije neugodno  :Grin: 
samo recite gdje ste mislile

----------


## magicfire

> Meni je na uputama bilo naznačeno PAI-1 i PAI-1 genotipizacija (polifmorfizam). Ispao je homozigot 4g/4g, hematologica koja surađuje s dr. Đelmišem rekla evnetualno utjecaj na implantaciju, ali za antibebi da mogu i da to ima 30% populacije, u trudnoći novoj eventualno mogu fragmin, ali iznijela sam prvu OK i bez te terapije.


istina je da veliki postotak populacije ima 4G/4G pa i 4G/5G ( http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/HDMB/B...2/1Begonja.pdf) ovo su konkretno podaci iz RH.
i vjerojatno je to razlog zašto ne daju terapiju bez prethodnih simptoma odnosno pobačaja. ja sam mislila da će mene otkantat i reć da mi ne daju niš dok ne vide dal ću iznijeti trudnoću, al povijest bolesti u obitelji ipak je prevagnula. 
Yasmin sam pila 2 godine, srećom bez posljedica u smislu tromboze, ali su mi zato totalno zdrmale hormone koji su prije bili u redu. da sam tada znala da imam sklonost ka trombofiliji ne bi ih ni u ludilu pila!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Prošli tjedan dobila sam rezultate pretraga na trombofiliju:
> 
> Faktor V Leiden: nema mutacije
> Faktor II: nema mutacije
> Određivanje mutacije C - T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: *heterozigot*
> Polimorfizam 4G / 5G na položaju 675 PAI-1: PRISUTAN 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja imam potpuno iste  nalaze
dr.  P  mi je uveo  ovaj put  andol 100
za heparin kao nisam  ali za andol  jesam

----------


## ina33

> evo ja ću zalijepiti, meni nije neugodno 
> samo recite gdje ste mislile


Po meni - i na opći dio, i na Sloveniju, jer Slovenija (Maribor) najviše drajva protokole s antibebi na ovom području (zbog uštimavanja ciklusa), doduše, ima ga i u Austriji kod Schutza.

----------


## crvenkapica77

i za ovaj   MTHFR  heterozigotni   mi je  dr. rekao da umjesto dosad  5mg folne pijem  10   mg  folne tj.  2x folacin
kako mi je dr. P  otisao na go i punkciju odradio  dr. Š  pitam ga  dali da nastavim piti  10mg  folne  rekao je  da ne, i opet sam ga pitala poslije transfera  dali da pijem  10mg  folne  napisao je 1x1  folacin....to me totalno zbunilo

----------


## Jelena

> Po meni - i na opći dio, i na Sloveniju, jer Slovenija (Maribor) najviše drajva protokole s antibebi na ovom području (zbog uštimavanja ciklusa), doduše, ima ga i u Austriji kod Schutza.


Nemam ništa protiv da se zalijepi na AT topic, samo da napomenem da se kod Schuetza pije progesteron i a neke cure k tome i posebno estrogen i to samo 10tak dana, iza ovulacije. Ne znam je li ranije davao antibebi, ali sad mi je rekao da daju ovu kombinaciju za usklađivanje ponedjeljaka i petaka.

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam kod pretraga vezanih za trombofiliju imala sljedeće:
Određivanje mutacije C - T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: *heterozigot*
Polimorfizam 5G / 5G na položaju 675 PAI-1: PRISUTAN 
a ostalo sve ok, s tim da napomenem da sam te nalaze radila u 5 mjesecu trudnoće, jer me je hematolog spremio da ih uradim (zbog ogromnog hematoma i užasnog krvarenja na početku trudnoće.)
Od ostalih pretraga nizak mi je bio protein S(za koji sam čitala na nekim američkim stranicama da ga ne treba traditi u trudnoći jer nije tada mjerodavan već ga treba raditi van trudnoće) i d-dimeri koji su stalno rasli i koji su pred kraj trudnoće bili 4200.
Stalno sam bila u kontaktu sa dr Radončićem i on mi je rekao da uzmem fragmin od 2500 jedinica i tako sam zadnja 4 mjeseca trudnoće bila na fragminu. Na kraju je sve dobro završilo. Cijelo vrijeme beba se lijepo razvijala, nije bilo zastoja u rastu, protoci super.

Sa mnom u bolnici je bila žena koja je imala nalaze 
 mutacije C - T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: heterozigot
  4G / 5G  PAI, d-dimere 2500 i izgubila je bebu u 37 tjednu trudnoće. Nakon toga je cijelu sljedeću trudnoću bila na fragminu od 5000 jedinica.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Da nije sve u mogućim posljedicama korištenja kontracepcije u slučaju sklonosti prema trombofiliji govori i činjenica da sam nakon samo 2 mjeseca korištenja *Yasmin tableta* dobila tešku nuspojavu iako su mi nalazi vezani uz trombofiliju bili uredni (istina naknadno napravljeni).
> 
> Ne treba mi podrška jer tu sam, živa sam i idem svaki dan naprijed već vas želim informirati o mogućim posljedicama korištenja kontracepcije odnosno Yasmin tableta u vrlo kratkom razdoblju.
> 
> Plućna embolija nakon korištenja samo 2 mjeseca Yasmin tableta?


 
Nažalost, ja se sjećam tvoje tužne priče.




> -ma moj soc. ginić-tražila sam ga pretrage za trombofiliju i imunološke a on mi napisao ovo -malo mi je čudno jer vidim da se ovdje baš i ne spominju te pretrage ali ja se baš i ne kužim previše-samo mislim da nešto ipak trebam poduzeti a ne čekati da izgubim još koju trudnoću i tek onda ići na pretrage (ako uopće uspijem doći do trudnoće ) a ako k tome još dodam i godine ... Pitala sam i svog MPO dr. al on smatra da jedna izgubljena t. nije indikacija za pretrage i da sve to može biti slučajnost-dođe mi da vrištim...-predložio eventualno da u slijedećem postupku uvedemo andol 100


 
To sam sve i ja prošla. Jedino što je moj soc. ginekolog inzistirao na svakakvim pretragama, dok je MPO dr. smatrao da nemam indikacije za pretrage. Kada sam rekla da odustajem od postupaka jer više nema smisla, dobila sam popis pretraga.

----------


## alma_itd

Mia Lily vidim da ti je beta pozitivna :Very Happy:  a da imas na zalost losa iskustva sa biohemijskim trudnocama.Jesi li za ovaj postupak dobila jos nesto osim Utrogestana? Ja se spremam u slijedecem postupku da koristim aspirin i heparin,pa se iskreno nadam da ce biti vise srece nego do sada.Tebi drzim palceve da se beta pravilno dupla,da na UZ vidis i cujes malo treperavo  :Heart:  i da za 9 mjeseci zagrlis svoje malo zlato :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala ti!
Ja sam na Aspirinu 100 i Fragminu 2500 IU od transfera.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mia Lily čestitam!
Ja sam dobila također preporuku za fragmin od 2500IU, pa ako bude sve ok na sljedećem transferu ću ga koristiti.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Hvala* Mali Mimi*.
Da ne koristim fragmin, mislim da bi mi beta nakon drugog vađenja počela padati.
Uvijek mi se tak dogodilo.
Želim ti sreću na sljedećem transferu.

----------


## alma_itd

Cure imam pitanje za sve vas koje ste koristile ili koristite Fragmin ili Heparin....Da li ste pocele sa injekcijama na dan ET ili od dana pozitivne bete? Ja trebam u slijedecem FET koristiti nesto od ovo dvoje(mislim da je Fragmin),ali moj dr. propisuje injekcije tek od dana pozitivne bete,a ja se bojim da ne bude prekasno.Mozda je moj strah neopravdan :Confused:  ali se bojim da opet nesto ne krene po zlu.Nalaze krvi jos nisam dobila(ceka se valjda 2 mjeseca),tako da nemam nikakav papir da mogu da odem npr. kod hematologa ili kucnog dr.Hm...raspametila sam se :Undecided:

----------


## Jelena

Nakon transfera. Ja isto ne bih čekala.

----------


## Pinky

ja startala sa danom transfera. mislim da tako uglavnom svi startaju.

----------


## Mia Lilly

I ja sam krenula sa danom transfera.
*Pinky*, da li si ti ostala trudna kada si počela koristiti fragmin ili si ga koristila i u postupcima prije?

----------


## Pinky

1 postupak ranije sam počela i nisam ostala trudna.
2. fragminski je bio dobitan

----------


## tina2701

...danas moja mrva otišla...(7+2)..prokrvarila sam....

..gin na odjelu mi rekla da sam trebala bar neku blagu terapiju dobiti....a na transfuziologiji mi rekli da mi 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu ne može smetati za trudnoću...

...budem je pitala sutra još o svemu kad dođem k sebi...danas nisam baš sva svoja...

----------


## alma_itd

Tina zao mi je :Love:  Ja nisam nikad dogurala dalje od pravilno neduplirajuce bete,pa mi je svaki put jednako tesko a mislim da je jos gore kad dodjes do UZ a onda sve ode :Crying or Very sad:  Nadam se da ce ti u slijedecem postupku dati nesto tipa fragmina ili heparina pa da slijedeci postupak bude i dobitni.Isplaci se draga i planiraj dalje :Love:

----------


## tina2701

..beta mi je bila 134..pa nakon dva dana 150 a nakon 4 dana opet 473,na 6 tjedana vidjela mrvu na uzv..a sad prokrvarila na 7+2 i sve je otišlo...kad dođem k sebi idem lovit opet sve...

----------


## Pinky

ajme tina, jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
ali na žalost, po duplanju te bete se moglo pretpostaviti da neće dobro završiti  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Tina* ja sam tebe posebno pratila upravo zbog ovog ludiranja bete u pocetku i odmah sam pomislila poslije drugog vadjenja da od toga nema nista,ali onda sam vidjela da raste i da si cak bila na UZ pa sam molila Boga da sve bude ok jer bi i meni a i mnogima ovdje to dalo nadu da ipak moze beta i malo da ''fula'' sa dupliranjem a da opet bude sve kako treba.Mi smo se razocarali ali je tebi najgore :Love:  Ali ce zato slijedeci postupak biti dobitni :Klap:

----------


## Pinky

alma, oprosti, nisam popratila - jesi li ti vadila išta od imunologije ili trombofilije? zbog ovih tvojih biokemijskih

----------


## tina2701

...na odjelu me primila jedna dr koja mi je rekla da sam možda ipak trebala imati neku blagu terapiju....sad idem to sve ponoviti...

----------


## Pinky

ma teško da će netko znati na 1. aih kakva ti popratna terapija treba, sad možemo samo nagađati. meni su tek nakon 3 aih, 3 icsija i 2 biokemijske skužili koja mi terapija dodatno treba. nemoj se s time gristi. napravila si sve što si mogla.

----------


## tina2701

a znam da sam napravila sve što sam mogla..idem dalje čim se oporavim...što te ne ubije-ojača te!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> alma, oprosti, nisam popratila - jesi li ti vadila išta od imunologije ili trombofilije? zbog ovih tvojih biokemijskih


Vadila sam sve nalaze,neki 10 epruveta su povadili,i tu su valjda i hormoni i imunologija i sve vezano za trombofiliju.Ali se rezultati cekaju 2 mjeseca.Bez obzira na rezultate moj dr. standardno nakon 3 biohemijske daje Fragmin i Aspirin(bez obzira jel ima problema sa trombofilijom).Ja cekam menstruaciju pa da pocnem sa estrofemom jer imam jos dva zaledjena embrija,tako da cu fakticki poceti sa Fragminom i prije nego sto stignu rezultati za trombofiliju.Jedino me sad brine sto moj dr.daje Fragmin od dana pozitivne bete a ne od dana et. tako da sad smisljam nacin kako da fragmin dobavim ''ispod pulta''  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

pa kupiš ga, i ja sam ih kupovala do trudnoće.

----------


## alma_itd

> pa kupiš ga, i ja sam ih kupovala do trudnoće.


Zar moze bez recepta??? Ako moze onda je super,bas cu sutra otici do apoteke da pitam. Ja sam mislila da se to moze nabaviti samo na recept.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mene svaki puta traže recept od mpo dr-a.
Probaj, možda ti upali.
Ja sam sa Aspirinom krenula 1 dc.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam mislila da pocnem sa aspirinom od dana et.Prvi dan menstruacije pocinjem sa Estrofenom 2X2mg pa onda sedmi dan sa 2X4mg jer idem na FET,ali eto vidim da neke pocinju ranije sa aspirinom :Shock:  Joj cure nisam pametna,hvatam se za slamku,a kad vidim vas sa ''stazom'' biohemijskih trudnoca a sad ste sretne trudnice i koristite Fragmin onda se ponadam da ce i kod mene mozda slijedeci put uspjeti.

----------


## sweety

Curke, nije dobro piti Aspirin/Andol za vrijeme menge, zato što pojačava krvarenje.
Ako imate obilne menge, bit će još obilnije.
Ako imate oskudne, onda možda ne bude imalo utjecaja.
Naravno da je individualno.
Ali jednostavnije je početi piti, ako baš morate/želite, dan nakon prestanka menge.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*sweety*, to sam i ja mislila ali mi je dr. reko od 1 dc. I nisam nešto više krvarila.

----------


## miba

evo i mene opet -još uvijek vodim borbu oko uputnica-moj ginić mi je dao uputnicu za testove trombofilije  ali u Vinogradskoj traže da se točno specificira koji testovi ( danas bila i skoro me vratili, al na kraju su se ipak smilovali i izvadili mi krv i napravit će testove naknadno kad faksam uputnicu)  pa me zanima koje ste vi testove radile -tak da ga mogu tražit određeno da opet nešto ne fulamo, već sam triput mijenjala uputnice - mislim da ću prolupat :Evil or Very Mad:  
i da, kud spada PAI -dali za njega treba posebna uputnica i što točno treba pisati na uputnici?

----------


## Mury

*Miba*, ja sam radila sljedeće pretrage ( tako mi je napisao moj MPO dr. i moj ginić doslovno sve prepisao na jednu uputnicu)
1. Antikardiolipinska antitijela, LAC, antitrombin III
2. PAI-1, ACE, MTHFR, faktor V (Leidin), faktor II
3. Koagulogram: protrombin, protein C, protein S, 
Uz to mi je MPO dr. napisao i homocistein, ali to ne rade u Vinogradskoj, pa mi je dr. dao posebnu uputnicu, i njega sam radila na W (moraš se naručiti), a osim toga smo  MM i ja radili i kariogram ( za to smo imali svatko svoju uputnicu, i radali ga na SD - također se moraš naručiti). Za PAI nisam imala posebnu uputnicu, sve mi je gore navedeno bilo na jednoj uputnici.
Sretno!!!

----------


## miba

Hvala Mury! Imala sam uputnicu za antifosfolipidna protutijela ( lac , ana , aca) i ta je bila ok ali je problem bila ova na kojoj je samo pisalo 
testovi trombofilije -bojim se da nešto ne izostavimo jer mi se čini da se moj ginić ne snalazi baš previše u svemu tome ... Za kariogram smo naručeni tek sredinom 6. mj. ( KBC) i tu traže čak 3 uputnice a ja imam jednu - i to moram mijenjati... Imam uputnicu za spolne hormone ali MPO dr. kaže da nam to baš i ne treba sve dok reagiram na stimulaciju i dobivamo JS i da nešto bitno time ne možemo promijeniti...

----------


## Mury

*miba*, pokušaj se naručiti na SD za kariogram( tel 01/ 371 22 73), mi smo tu čekali od narudžbe do vađenja krvi samo tjedan dana, i trebale nam dvije uputnice (MM dobio od dr. opće medicine, ja od ginekologa). A ja bih na tvom mjestu napravila i hormone kada već imaš uputnicu.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## mare41

Evo jedan dokaz u prilog već poznatoj činjenici da je u MPO-u nepotrebno određivati NK stanice iz periferne krvi (jer nisu iste kao u endometriju). http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con....abstract?etoc

----------


## Aurora*

Nakon tocno 2 mjeseca cekanja od vadjenja krvi na Rebru stigao nam je nalaz kariograma. 

Pise da se radi o normalnom muskom i zenskom kariotipu sto bi valjda trebalo znaciti da je sve u redu. Ono sto me zbunjuje je rukom dopisano da se u iducoj trudnoci trebamo javiti u genetsko savjetovaliste. Da li je jos kome tako pisalo i da li je netko isao na savjetovanje iako je kariogram bio uredan? *Miki76* jesu li tebi napisali isto?

----------


## ina33

Ne, meni nisu to napisali, rađeno na Rebru pred par godina, uredan kariogram oba partnera. Nazovi lab i pitaj zašto, bila je neka vrlo suradna gđa tamo.

----------


## Aurora*

Cijelo prijepodne sam zvala na razne strane pa je stalno ili bilo zauzeto ili nisam mogla dobiti konkretnu informaciju (osim one da se narucim i dodjem na savjetovanje). 

*ina33* tvoj post mi je pomogao jer sam sada zvala bas lab i tamo su mi rekli da to sto su napisali nema veze sa kariogramom nego sa "dobi pacijentice". Nakon 36 kazu da je dobro razmotriti pretrage poput amniocenteze te da s tim u vezi preporucuju savjetovanje. Eto.

----------


## Miki76

Aurora*, dok ja dođem do foruma, ti već dobila odgovor. Ni meni nisu dopisali to rukom, valjda zato što imam "samo" 35 godina!  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

A, biće zbog dobi mislili? Pitaj ih u glavu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naši su kariogrami normalan muški i ženski i nije ništa dopisano.

----------


## venddy

> Moji nalazi su:
> faktor V,II - normalni tip
> MTHFR - heterozigot CT
> PAI-1 - insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)
> ACE - (DD) homozigot
> terapija na osnovu nalaza je:
> Fragmin 2500 IU 1xdnevno


danas sam nakon mjesec dana dobila nalaze (borba za uputnicu je bila teška i na kraju sam je izvukli od svoje opće dr kad se vratila s porodiljnog, do tada su me ignorirali) i identični su kao kod tikice osim  ACE (DD) delecijski genotip
Kako mi je ovo novo, a vidim da je tikica na Fragminu da li to znači da sam i ja kandidat? Bi li ovo moglo biti uzrok mog spontanog i neuspjelih ivf-ova?

----------


## Sela

Curke,jel se po novome narucuje u Vinogradsku u labos za vadjenje krvi?Da li je Rebro dobilo reagense?
Salje me dr sa Rebra na jos neka vadjenja,a ja bi u Vinogradsku
-jel to izvedivo?

----------


## amyx

U vinogradskoj se n enaručuje za ove stvari, samo dođeš i nalazi su za mjesec dana. Naručuje se samo za hormone

----------


## alma_itd

Bila juce na prvom UZ kao pripremi za FET. Na moju srecu bila je druga dr.(ona uglavnom radi transfer) i pitala sam je od kojeg dana trebam poceti sa heparinom(aspirin vec koristim od pocetka ciklusa) i kazer ona sto ranije,dakle od dana ET a ne od dana pozitivne bete kao sto je to moj dr. govorio.Sad mi je pao kamen sa srca,jer sam bila u brizi kako da se dokopam heparina bez njegovog znanja :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Sela

> U vinogradskoj se n enaručuje za ove stvari, samo dođeš i nalazi su za mjesec dana. Naručuje se samo za hormone


Hvala. :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

vrijednosti d dimera u trudnoći:

http://www.perinatology.com/Referenc...es/D-Dimer.htm

(da se nađe)

----------


## Sela

Zanimljivo.Moj nalaz d-dimera ,mjesec dana nakon kiretaze u 12 tj,  spada u rubriku prvi trimestar trudnoce (moj nalaz 0,75).
Cure da li je koja vadila FXIII i zna nesto o toj pretrazi?

----------


## ivanas12

Pozdrav svima,nisam baš sigurna dali sam na pravome mjestu ali vidim da pričate i o PAI-u pa bih vas molila za par savjeta i da mi odgovorite na par pitanja.
ovako....imam 22 godine,tata mi je prije 4 godine umro od plućne embolije i onda je doktorica opće prakse mene i brata uputila na rebro da provjerimo dali imamo genetski neke predispozicije za trombozu. e sad nemam nalaze kraj sebe jer me mama pokusava naručiti negdje da provjerim PAI. meni po sjećanjui prvi put PAI bio je 4.3, drugi put 7.0 i treći put 3.7.... moja hematologica je Radmila Ajduković-Stojisavljević, dr.med. iz KBC Dubrava, ona je rekla da to nije ništa opasno,jedino da nesmijem piti nikakve hormone i da ću u trudnoći morat malo češće to kontrolirati i pit neke tablete. obzirom da mi je to sve novo i da neznam nista o tome,čitam po internetu i čitajući ovu temu vidim da to nije baš tako bezazleno. dosta se bojim toga. može li mi netko tko ima s tim iskustva nešto o tome napisati? znate li možda gdje se još osim na rebru to može provjeriti? unaprijed zahvaljujem i ispričavam se ako nisam na dobrom mjestu za postavljanje pitanja

----------


## rozalija

Ajme pinky kada vidim ove vrijednosti i sjezm se svojih d-dimera u trećem tromjesečju koji su bili 4500 znoj me prođe.Hvala Bogu da je tu bio fragmin, ko zna šta bi ovi moji d-dimeri skrčkali u trudnoći. Znam da nisu oni samo okidač, ali sam zbog njih strepila cijelu trudnoću.

----------


## mare41

ivanas, svaki specijalist gleda usko svoje područje, i što se tiče hematologa- u dobrim si rukama. Dosad sam stekla dojam da je mutacija PAI vrlo raširena, a ta povećana aktivnost koju ti imaš zapravo ukazuje na postojanje mutacije., znači bilo bi dobro odrediti genotip PAI, a ne samo pratiti njegovu razinu. Po hematolozima, ili nam antikoagulantna zbog PAI mutacije uopće ne treba (jer kažu da samo jedan faktor mutacije nije dovoljan, tako da bi trebala napraviti i ostale faktore naslijedne trombofilije) ili, kao što su tebi rekli: nikakva hormonska terapija, što po ginekolozima nema ni približno veze. U svakom slučaju-kontroliraj svoje nalaze kao dosad, a u trudnoći (s pozitivnim testom) obrati se ginekologu  u vezi moguće potrebe za heparinskom terapijom.

----------


## Bab

Curke,

ja sam danas bila u Vinogradskoj i povadila krv za brdo pretraga, osim aCL-a. Tu pretragu Vinogradska više ne radi, a da li će u budućnosti - ne znaju.

Eto, ako će nekome trebati i ta informacija.

*Mare41* i* Sela* hvala Vam cure puno i sorry na jutarnjoj gnjavaži  :Kiss:

----------


## Lyra

Pozdrav svima,

Evo da se i ja priključim ovoj temi. 
Trenutno sam u 8 tjednu trudnoće,  prošli tjedan sam vadila D-dimere i oni su 1030  :Shock: . Bila sam u utorak na pregledu kod dr. Đelmiša i na pitanje što s tim, rekao je da će napisati u nalazu.. A u nalazu samo piše da izvadim genetiku vezano za trombofiliju. Tako da sutra pičim pravac Vinogradske da mi povade krv i onda nestrpljivo čekanje nalaza... Znam da D-dimeri u trudnoći rastu, nisu striktno mjerilo za tombofiliju sami po sebi, ali ipak me štrecnulo kad sam vidjela brojku.. 

Zvala sam jučer Vinogradsku, žena mi je rekla da nemaju reagensa za lac, ali da bi ga trebali imati do drugog tjedna. Nije mi ništa spomenula da acl ne rade. 

Upit sam slala Brayeru pa stavljam info ako nekog zanima. Cijena ACL IgG i IgM 220 kn za svaki (+ 10 kn za vađenje), a nalaz se čeka do 2 tjedna. LAC trenutno ne rade, ali rade antitijela na beta2-glikoprotein, cijena 200 kn. 

Sretno svim curkama  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas12

mare41 hvala ti na odgovoru...mislim da je najbitnije da znam da mi je to povišeno i da sada povremeno kontroliram,a u trudnoći se bude to i češće kontroliralo i uzimat cu terapiju tako mi je i doktorica sama rekla.dobro znaći nije ništa opasno i za sada se nemoram ništa bojati... budem još svakako doktoricu malo bolje o tome preispitala sljedeći put,drago mi je da si rekla da sam u dobrim rukama. meni se isto kolko ju znam čini dosta stručnom,ali svejedno postoji neko nepovjerenje s obzirom na situaciju koja je bila. hvala još jednom, lijep pozdrav

----------


## kiki30

cure imam jedno pitanje: dal mi može dr.opće prakse dat uputnicu za imunološke pretrage?
ja sam svojom ginekol.nikako se ne mogu dogovorit,to da mi je tek 1 spontani i sad poslije kiretaže na prvi pregled me naručila u 9 mjesecu,šta drugo reći
neznam kamo da više idem :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

kiki ja sam uputnice za imunologiju i trombofiliju dobila od svoje doktorice opće prakse

----------


## kiki30

hvala gabi,baš si me razveselila  :Smile:  odmah sutra idem do nje,nadam se da ću uspjet dobiti

----------


## venddy

moj ginekolog je isto imao tu priču, za jedan spontani nema potrebe za pretragama ali moja dr opće prakse nije oklijevala i dala mi je sve što sam tražila.

----------


## nellyxy

Cure pitala sam i na drugoj temi ali bih molila i ovdje ako netko zna ref. vr. lab-a u petrovoj za protein c i s, FVII, Antitrombin, i tako redom, imam povijest bolesti ali bez ref. vrijednosti, inace sam heterozigot faktor V leiden.
Hvala!

----------


## kiki30

evo samo sam htjela javit da sam uspjela dobit uputnicu od dokt.opće prakse  :Very Happy:  
sutra idem vadit krv pa ćemo vidjet..

----------


## Matko

Dobar dan svima,nisam mislila da cu da budem i ovde....nakon svega jos i ta trombofilija.Šta više kopam,više i nalazim.
Imala sam 3 spontana p.,oko 12 tjedna trunoće.jednostavno srčeko prestane kucati.Nakon 3 promjenjenja gin.,brdo papira.Izjavom genetičarke da je razlog moj muž.Dolazimo kod dr.Poljaka.Koji kaže..ne mora nužno suprug biti u igri oko zastoja rada srca i spontanih pob.Naravno da dobijem,od socijalnog gin sve uputnice koje mi dr.Poljak  savjetuje da napravim.
OGTT,HBA1c,TSH,LAC,antitrombin,antikardiolipinska ant.,Koagulogram.
PAI-1,ACE,MTHFR,faktor v laiden,faktor II.

Svi nalazi osim ovih patoloških su ok :Smile: .
Nalazi s patologije glase:
MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena(CT)
PAI-1-inseracijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4g/5g)
ACE-inseracijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)

Nemoš vjerovat.....ali koagulogram mi je dobar s malim odstupanjima od normale.
Daj Bože da je samo ovo razlog..jer mislim da se i ovo nakako da rješiti.
Kad dobijem odgovor od DR.P.....javim vam :Very Happy:

----------


## Matko

aPTV omjeri jesu to ti Dimeri? ako jesu meni su 1.10.po našim standardima ok.

----------


## Pinky

nisu. dimeri su dimeri.
a čini mi se da ti je nalaz ko moj.
dakle - fragmin cijelu trudnoću i problem (nadam se) riješen!
ja sam imala sreću da sam imala biokemijske, a ne kasnije spontane.

----------


## Matko

Hvala Pinky.Znaci kod tebe koagulogram ok?I dali si ..oprosti ako sam falila...jesi rodila?

----------


## Matko

Ne mogu vjerovat da sam sretna sto mi je ovakav nalaz.

----------


## Pinky

> Hvala Pinky.Znaci kod tebe koagulogram ok?I dali si ..oprosti ako sam falila...jesi rodila?


koagulogram ok, vadim faktore koagulacije svaki mjesec trudnoće, ok su, nalaz ili isti ili jako sličan tvome 1. i 3. isti, samo sam ja 4g/4g, bodem se svaki dan fragminom 5000.
nisam još rodila, sad sam u 35.tt, nadam se da će sve biti dobro do kraja

----------


## Pinky

> Ne mogu vjerovat da sam sretna sto mi je ovakav nalaz.


ma vjerujem da je ovaj nalaz ipak nekakvo olakšanje. nešto opipljivo što si locirala, a što priječi uspješnu trudnoću. ne znači da će slijedeći put sve bit bajno, zbog muževe translokacije, ali bar ćeš ti, sa svoje strane, svoje mutacije držati pod kontrolom. a možda je samo to i dovoljno za uspjeh.
u svakom slučaju, želim ti sreću što prije!

----------


## Matko

Pinky hvala i sretno. :Very Happy:

----------


## Dodirko

Zgodan članak...
http://www.paedcro.com/clanak.asp?id=305

----------


## Dodirko

Još jedan dobar članak

http://www.medfak.ni.ac.rs/Acta%20Fa...oj/rada-10.pdf

----------


## jo1974

jeli mi može netko odgovoriti gdje u zg ili os ili sl.brod se može izvaditi pretraga na kariolipinska protu tijela mislim privatno i koliko košta ,i koliko se čeka,hvala

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam sve pretrage obavljala u Vinogradskoj. Privatno stvarno ne znam.

----------


## tina2701

..ja sam vadila u Osijeku u bolnici..još čekam nalaze...a privatno ne znam...jesi probala pitati u suncu..njima dosta pretraga koje rade,nema popis na netu...

----------


## Matko

dobri članci..hvala

----------


## jo1974

> ..ja sam vadila u Osijeku u bolnici..još čekam nalaze...a privatno ne znam...jesi probala pitati u suncu..njima dosta pretraga koje rade,nema popis na netu...


hvala tina i ja sam u osijeku radila te pretrage ali nemaju reagensa nekako sam uspjela dobiti odgovor jer meni je bilo bitno dali su kardiolipini povečani jer idem u postupak radi određivanja terapije,rekli su mi da je streming pozitivan i meni je to bilo dovoljno da ja mogu prenjeti svom docu,sad mogu i čekati jer od subote sam u postupku i poslije transfera sam na heparinu

----------


## kiki30

evo ja dobila sve te silne nalaze,sve je u granicama normale ali mi nešto nije jasno,baš se ne razumjem u to pa ako mi netko može pojasnit bila bi zahvalna  :Smile:  evo ovako:
faktor V-normalan tip
faktor ll protrombin-normalan tip
MTHFR-homozigot za mut.
PAl-1-homozigot 4g

----------


## Mury

*kiki30*, i ja se baš ne kužim najbolje, ali ja sam ti sva "mutirana", i moj PAI-1 je mutirani homozigot 4G/4G, a moj MTHFR je heterozigot, još sam mutirana i na FV (leidin) - heterozigot. Čini mi se da i ti imaš mutacije na MTHFR i PAI-1, ali druge cure će bolje znati. *Mare41*, pomagaj, ti si živa enciklopedija  :Smile: ?

----------


## Mury

*Kiki*, držim fige da si napokon našla uzrok koji se može terapijom kontrolirati!

----------


## kiki30

hvala mury,jedva sam dobila ove uputnice i ako je to bio uzrok nadam se da se može sve rješit  :Smile: 
ajde enciklopedijo ,pomagaj  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> evo ja dobila sve te silne nalaze,sve je u granicama normale ali mi nešto nije jasno,baš se ne razumjem u to pa ako mi netko može pojasnit bila bi zahvalna  evo ovako:
> faktor V-normalan tip
> faktor ll protrombin-normalan tip
> MTHFR-homozigot za mut.
> PAl-1-homozigot 4g


Imas mutacije na genima MTHFR i PAI-1. Uz to su obe mutacije homozigot, sto je losija od heterozigota. Prema ovom nalazu u iduci postupak nikako ne bi trebala ici bez heparina. 

Ako je inace sve ostalo kod tebe i TM u redu, upravo ovdje bi mogao biti razlog vaseg dosadasnjeg neuspjeha i jednog spontanog. Tako bih ja to nekako zakljucila.

----------


## kiki30

hvala aurora, inače kod mene je sve ok (osim sad ovog) pa se nadam da je to bio razlog a mm ima varirajući spermiogram
01.08 idem u ljubljanu na dogovor za ivf. pa ću pokazat nalaze..
neznam dal mi je sad lakše ili ne,opet mogu mislit da je to bio uzrok ali opet je sad tu problem -ma kompilicirano ali idemo do cilja svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

Hm, nisam bas sigurna koliko je dr. Res sklon heparinu, odnosno da li on uopce to podrzava, odnosno daje kao terapiju. On doduse preporucuje Aspirin 100, ali bojim se da ne i heparin. U svakom slucaju mu pokazi nalaze, pa ces vidjeti sta ce reci. Bilo bi odlicno kada bi takvi nalazi i za njega bili indikacija za heparin! U suprotnom ti ostaje jedino dr. Radoncic da se njemu obratis za preporuku, jer bez privatnog recepta neces moci dobiti heparin u ljekarni.

----------


## kiki30

a svašta,pa zašto? ovo mi sad nešto novo,neznam puno o heparinu,malo ću pročačkat na netu  :Smile:  ali kad tako kažeš zaključujem da je heparin bolji.jel tako?
dr. Radončić je isto u Ljubljani?A ništa vidjet ću s Rešom pa ako mi bude dao samo aspirin,pitat ću i dalje savjet.nema druge nego bit uporna

----------


## alma_itd

> a svašta,pa zašto? ovo mi sad nešto novo,neznam puno o heparinu,malo ću pročačkat na netu  ali kad tako kažeš zaključujem da je heparin bolji.jel tako?
> dr. Radončić je isto u Ljubljani?A ništa vidjet ću s Rešom pa ako mi bude dao samo aspirin,pitat ću i dalje savjet.nema druge nego bit uporna


Kiki ja sam nakon mojih biohemijskih procitavsi ovdje na forumu o fragminu i heparinu otisla ljuta kod mog MPO sa spiskom pretraga koje hocu da obavim za trombofiliju.Razmahala se tamo po ordinaciji a on mi mrtav hladan kaze da je kod njega standard da nakon 3 biohemijske daje fragmin i aspirin,a ako hocu da mogu vaditi nalaze za trombofiliju. Krv sam izvadila(prije 3 mjeseca),nalaze nisam nikad dobila,u medjuvremenu otisla na FET,pocela sa fragminom i aspirinom od dana transfera,a rezultat mi vidis u potpisu :Very Happy:  Znam da je jos rano,ali kad poredim sa prijasnjim postupcima ovo je najdalje sto sam ''dogurala'' i mislim da je zbog fragmina.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Kiki*, dr.Radončić je u Zagrebu, u poliklinici Vili.

----------


## kiki30

alma,već sam ti čestitala na srčeku ali evo još jednom  :Very Happy:  i da ovaj put doguraš do kraja...
tako su i meni rekli da nakon 3 spontana se ide dalje na detaljne pretrage ali ja uporna,strašno  :Smile:  i nisam imala mira dok nisam dobila uputnicu i to od dokt.opće prakse,kod nje sam išla na kraju kad nisam više znala kamo
trebalo mi par godina da shvatim da moraš bit strašno uporna,dosadna i pitat i pitat...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam sve svoje postupke obavila u Belgiji i iznenadilo me je sto se ako ''lezerno''odnose prema fragminu,daju ga standardno nakon 3 neuspjeha.Ja zapravo nemam pojma kakvi su moji nalazi i imam li kakve gene za trombofiliju,a primam eto fragmin.Nekako imam osjecaj da dr. nalaze nije ni pogledao.On ce mi voditi i trudnocu pa cu ga bas nakon odmora pitati.A opet eto beta mi se poduplala sto vjerovatno znaci da je ipak fragmin tamo uradio nesto dobro. Bas me zanima da li bi pomogao kod zena koje apsolutno nemaju nikakvih ''trombofilijskih"' problema.

----------


## tikica_69

Cure, jel mi moze koja ovo protumaciti. Ja to bas nista ne kuzim  :Sad: 

FII (G20210A), Genotip G/G, Homozigot divljeg tipa
Klinicko znacenje: Ipitivani polimorfizam nije utvrdjen.

PAI-1 (5G/4G), Genotip 5G/4G, Heterozigot
Klinicko znacenje: Kod heterozigotnih nositelja 4G/5G polimorfizma moguc je umjereni porast aktivnosti PAI-1.

MTHFR (C677T), Genotip C/T, Heterozigot
Klinicko znacenje: Kod heterozigotnih nositelja C677T polimorfizma aktivnost MTHFR je umjereno snizena sto moze dovesti do blazeg porasta serumske koncentracije homocisteina.

ACE (ID polimorfizam), Genotip I/I, Homozigot divljeg tipa
Klinicko znacenje: Ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrdjen.

APC rezistencija (APCR) (*) = 1,02 (ref.vr > 0,86)


TNX  :Heart:

----------


## Aurora*

"Homozigot divljeg tipa" znaci uredan nalaz, dok su ti PAI-1 i MTHFR mutirani. Obzirom da se u oba slucaja radi o heterozigotu to se smatra blazim oblikom mutacije. FV Leiden nisi radila? Vidim da ti jos to fali.

Da li si kada koristila heparin u postupku?

----------


## tikica_69

Nisam nikad koristila Heparin a ovo je sve sto sam obavila u paketu....

Antikardiolipinska antitijela IgG (*) je < 1,0 (ref. int. neg < 10)

Antikardiolipinska antitijela IgM (*) je 0,8 (ref. int. neg < 7,0)

Antinuklearna antitijela (ANA) (*) - negativna

Akt. parc. tromboplast. vrijeme (APTV) (*) je 0,9 (ref. int. 0,8 - 1,2)

Akt. parc. tromboplast. vrijeme (APTV) je 25 (ref. int. 23 - 32)

APTV(s) test mijesanja uz LAC (*) je 27 (ref.int. - izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu mijesanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upucuje na prisutnost LAC

Lupus antikoagulant (LAC) (*) je 1,10 (ref.int. do 1,37)

A isto tako mi ispod ovog APC rezistencija pise da je to unutar ref. intervala i da nije potrebno raditi FV (Leiden) genotipizaciju u tom slucaju.

----------


## Aurora*

Sve to izgleda uredno. I mozda se stvarno na temelju necega moze odrediti da li je potrebno kontrolirati FV ili ne. To ne znam.

U svakom slucaju nesto su ti nalazi ipak pokazali (PAI-1 i MTHFR) pa jedino jos sa cime mozes probati je haparin. I eventualno Decortin. Treceg koliko mi je poznato nema.

----------


## tikica_69

Aurora* puno ti hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, prolazimo prvi ivf-beta u srijedu i dok čekam učim od vas. imunologija mi se čini najmanje razumljiva tema, a nije da se ne trudim  :Smile: . prije 5 godina sam imala idiopatsku eozinofilijsku upalu pluća-rijetka upala pluća-u Hr ih bude oko 100-200 godišnje ukupno. eozinofilijska pneumonija nije bila izazvana ni virusima, ni parazitima ni bakterijama, već se ja samo moje tijelo tj. eozinofili- jedna vrsta leukocita, okrenulo protiv mene i napadalo pluća izazivajući jaku obostranu upalu. bila sam baš bolesna, iscrpljena, smršavila 10 kg-doktori jedva našli dijagnozu. nakon terapije kortikosteroidima-kao nova. doktorica je naglasila da bolest može biti kronična, ali ja nisam imala ponovnih pojava bolesti. istražujući sama saznala sam da se ovakva upala puća može smatrati autoimunom bolešću. sad sam na sto muka jer bih svakakao htjela napraviti sve imunološke i ostale pretrage koje nitko u bolnici za ivf nije tražio.
pretražila sam svoje nalaze od prije 5 godina i našla ovo iz vremena dok sam bila u bolnici:
*APTV-31* (ne pišu ref. vrijednosti jer čitam iz otpusnog pisma)
*PV-0,64*fibrinogen 5,8
*gama globulini 16,8*

kasnije sam (prije 3 godine radila opet neke imunološke nalaze-nisam bila posebno bolesna):
ANA (ENA) II F-rezultat-točkasto 
dsDNA-negativno
histoni-negativno
SS-A- negativno
SS-B-negativno
Sm-negativno
U1-RNP-neg
DNA-topo 1-neg
RF-7,7 IU/ml 
AST-21-IU/ml

dok ne napravim nove nalaze, bila bih vam zahvalna ako neka od vas zna prokomentirati bilo koji nalaz od gore. hvala!

protrombinsko vrijeme-1.12 (ref. vrije 0,7- 1.30)
APTV-30,4 (ref. v. 24-33)
*Fibrinogen-4,6g/L (ref. v. 1.8-4.1)*
Lupus antikolagulant-negativno
D-dimeri-0,26 mg/L (ref. vrij. <0,5)
S-Imunoglobulin G-15,1 (ref. vrij. 7-16 g/L)

----------


## miba

cure imam pitanje u vezi proteina c i s- naime protein c mi je 140 što je gornja granica,APC rezistencija iznosi 0,65 a ref. int. je >0,86
protein s mi je 61 - ref. int. 70-123
zna li netko je li to povezano s Leiden mutacijom i jeli to moglo utjecati na neg. ishod ove moje trudnoće?
inače andol 100 sam koristila od početka postupka, dok sam s fragminom počela tek kad se druga ß nije
poduplala..
pomagajte!

----------


## ina33

Miba, evo načelnog seta, ako sam ja to sve više dobro popamtila:

- mutacije češće uzrokuju gubitke trudnoća u drugom trimestru, tj. kasnije - "rade" dg "mors in utero"; neki govore da kod nekih mutacija dolazi rjeđe do implantacije (nepotvrđena teorija, plus, to nije tvoj problem, tebi se implantira);
- 70% ranih gubitaka trudnoće je na strani embrija (čitaj - češće u visokoj dobi - čak jedna od 4 žene preko 40 će imat spontani, uzrok su manje kvalitetne stanice koje daju embrije s kromosomskim anomalijama);

Ukratko - rani gubici trudnoće su, u pravilu, na strani embrija (pad kvalitete stanica s godinama, ali nisu uopće rijetke niti u mladoj populaciji), znači, nema tih pretraga koje ti mogu donijet benefit neke terapije jer nema terapije za dob, uvjetno rečeno; kasniji gubici trudnoće su češće na strani majke (problemi koagulacije, trombofilije, štitnjače) i na njih se može utjecat terapijom.

Bottomline - idući pokušaj će ti vjerojatno prepisati heparin, ali pitanje je koliko će to utjecati na ishod, tj. vjerojatno se svodi na, žao mi je što to tako moram reći - na sreću i čekanje dobitne stanice koja će dat dobitni embrij.

S obzirom na faktor leiden, izbjegavala bih antibebi, pogotovo yasmine i yasminelle, premda nema nijednog službenog stava koji kažu da su te dvije nešto spešl, upravo suprotno.

Ukratko - moje laičko-promatračko mišljenje da je ishod, na žalost, vjerojatno zbog dobi koja je utjecala na kvalitetu js, a ovo su dodatni momenti koji nemaju puno utjecaja.

Sretno, to je, na kraju, najveća stvar koju nekom možeš poželiti.

I još jedan savjet - nemoj zbog načekavanja nalaza (kadkad i po više mjeseci, barem u ZG-u) odgađat iduće pokušaje. Možda ćeš imat problema za uputnice s obzirom da nemaš tri spontana, a i benefit je, iskreno, upitan - možeš iovako krenut na heparin, nema ničeg drugog što bi ti eventualna spoznaja o nečemu donijela, tu stvar staje - aspirin, heparin točka.

----------


## ina33

E, da, i neki savjetuju pit dhea od Kal-a, ima i naručit na netu, za boostanje kvalitete js. Benefit toga - povećan libido - ostalo, po nekima (većini), upitno (da li uopće to utječe na kvalitetu js, ima radova pro i kontra). Downside - žene dobijaju akne. Prjie pijenja toga možeš si projverit dhea (ili dhea-s, nikako zapamtit to) na 3 dc da vidiš koliki ti je i treba li ti to uopće (primjer pozitivan - mojca -mali AMH, veliki dhea, uspjela iz prve). To je testosteronski pripravak, ako dobro kužim, neke se žene to boje pak pit, to piju i bilderi za bildanje mišićne mase... ali, ono, 3 mjeseca nisu nikog ubila (barem zasad, više ništa se ne usudim reći) toliko bi trebalo da ima utjecaja da se pije prije idućeg pokušaja, neke su poaknavile, plus je povećan libido, ali to je to.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Miba*, potpuno se slažem sa svime što je napisala ina. Isto tako su meni objasnili i dr.Duić i dr.Radončić.
Moj protein s je 66, mutiran mi je PAI i imam povišena antikardiolipinska antitijela. Nakon tri biokemijske trudnoće, u 6 postupku, dobila sam terapiju aspirinom i fragminom od transfera.
U tom postupku sam ostala trudna. Da li je to zbog terapije ili smo konačno dobili dobar embrij, ne znam.

----------


## ina33

Tako sam i ja prvu trudnoću (uspješnu) ostvarila nakon "placebo verzije" dexa, u koju bi se tada bila u stanu kleti. Nakon toga sam imala još 5 transfera i 3 trudnoće, u varijacijama dex, pa bez njega, pa aspirin, pa bez njega, pa heparin, pa bez njega - i ništa mi se nije "isprekrižalo", tj. ostala sam trudna i bez dexa, i sa heparinom, i bez njega itd., i u FET-u, i u ET-u (of kors, bila sam uvjerena da ne mogu ostat trudna nego samo u FET-u itd.). Teško je suditi na samo svom slučaju. Čak bi i za slučaj Pinky (koja je danas rodila  :Smile: ), više mislila da su ti heparini slučajnost, nego da je zbog toga bio bingo.

Smjer tih trudnoća je diktirao, po meni, kromosomski sastavak embrija - na žalost, nije bio ni jedan još dobar, unatoč buljuku isproduciranih stanica (tako je to kod mene, za prvu OK trudnoću milijun, nakon OK trudnoće sam ih ruknula vani... preko 30).

----------


## ina33

Jedino je hodogram za komlicirane pucaj iz svih oružja kjoa ne mogu štetiti, pa zato ta terapija  -možda može pomoći, a ne odmaže - opet, ovisno o stavu dr-a, neki su konzervaticniji - Lučinger (ali vidim da i on uvodi heparin?), Maribor - ostaje postojan zasad da ne percipira ništa odtoga itd.

----------


## kiki30

evo na ove moje nalaze:
faktor V-normalan tip
faktor ll protrombin-normalan tip
MTHFR-homozigot za mut.
PAl-1-homozigot 4g 
dr. Reš iz Ljubljane kaže da je to ok. da to nema veze-sad sam sva zbunjena-da pitam još jedno mišljenje?

----------


## sweety

> evo na ove moje nalaze:
> faktor V-normalan tip
> faktor ll protrombin-normalan tip
> MTHFR-homozigot za mut.
> PAl-1-homozigot 4g 
> dr. Reš iz Ljubljane kaže da je to ok. da to nema veze-sad sam sva zbunjena-da pitam još jedno mišljenje?


MTHFR T/T?
PAI-1 4G/4G?

Pitaj ponovo.

----------


## mare41

> Hm, nisam bas sigurna koliko je dr. Res sklon heparinu, odnosno da li on uopce to podrzava, odnosno daje kao terapiju. On doduse preporucuje Aspirin 100, ali bojim se da ne i heparin. U svakom slucaju mu pokazi nalaze, pa ces vidjeti sta ce reci. Bilo bi odlicno kada bi takvi nalazi i za njega bili indikacija za heparin! U suprotnom ti ostaje jedino dr. Radoncic da se njemu obratis za preporuku, jer bez privatnog recepta neces moci dobiti heparin u ljekarni.


kiki, citiram ti Auroru* od 14.7., vidiš da je bila u pravu. Do postupka u 9. mjesecu stigneš kontaktirati dr Radončića ili nekog drugog da ti kaže svoje mišljenje i preporuku (zar to niko u Rijeci ne bi dao)?

----------


## Mali Mimi

*Mare* ja sam s područja Rijeke pa sam svejedno išla kod dr. Radončića za to...dakle mislim da neće tu dobiti tako lako heparin, u svakom slučaju *Kiki* ja bih probala sa tom terapijom a dr. R je do 9 mj. na godišnjem tako da ćeš malo teže to uskladiti

----------


## Aurora*

*mare41* taman sam krenula traziti ovaj moj post sto si ga citirala! Hvala ti sto si ga pronasla i istaknula za kiki.

*kiki30* ti imas tezi oblik mutacije, homozigot, i to dvije takve sto pogotovo u kombinaciji moze biti ozbiljan problem. Obzirom na tvoju jednu izgubljenu trudnocu, ja na tvom mjestu ni slucajno ne bih isla u sljedeci postupak bez heparina. 

U Rijeci ne znam ni jednog doktora koji bi vec od transfera preporucio heparin, iako sam stekla dojam da doktorima na Rijeckoj perinatologiji od klinicki potvrdjene trudnoce uvodjenje heparina i nije toliko strano. Ali opet, ne znam kako bi se odnosili prema tome bez prethodne preporuke...

Najjednostavnije i najlakse mi se cini otici kod dr. Radoncica. Prije njega je za to bio dr. Djelmis u Zagrebu, ali kako doci do njega (u kratkom vremenu) to ne znam.

Iako nisam posebno iznenadjena nad reakcijom dr. Resa, svejedno mi se cini bas steta sto se i on oko toga vise ne pozabavi.

----------


## visibaba

> Najjednostavnije i najlakse mi se cini otici kod dr. Radoncica. Prije njega je za to bio dr. Djelmis u Zagrebu, ali kako doci do njega (u kratkom vremenu) to ne znam.


dr. Đelmiš, osim u Petrovoj, radi i privatno u poliklinici Pronatal http://www.pronatal.hr/djelatnici.htm pa se moze pokusati tamo doci do njega. ne znam kakav je njegov stav o uvodjenju heparina vec od transfera, jer se on ne bavi MPO-om (podrzava uvodjenje heparina nakon potvrdjene trudnoce).

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,neznam šta bi rekla,ja se baš ne razumjem u ove nalaze ali kad ste mi vi rekle da ću morat za to nešto uzimat-bila sam sigurna da će dr. to napomenut-još sam ga dva puta pitala a on kao da nema to veze.
jel možda može privatnik napisat recept?jel mogu dr.Radončića kontaktirat preko maila?ili mi imate za poslat br. telefona,hvala vam!

----------


## mare41

kikii, tebi će transfer biti u drugoj polovici rujna i do tad stigneš dobiti od nekog dr-a bijeli recept. Već su cure pisale da ne vjeruju svi doktori u te nalaze, pogotovo ne odmah nakon transfera, što uključuje i Reša, a zbog njegovog staža (čitaj godina :Smile: ), ne zamjeram mu što ne prati novije stvari. Da se nadovežem na almu-i u Pragu, nakon nekoliko neuspjeha, a i bez nalaza tromb mutacija (u koje također ne vjeruju) preporučuju fragmin. Da ne bi bilo zabune-kad pišem da doktori ne vjeruju u antikoagulantnu terapiju zbog trombofilijskih mutacija-odnosi se isključivo i samo na heparin nakon transfera (kao pomagač u implantaciji), a heparin u trudnoći ima svoju veliku važnost, o čemu smo više puta pisale (to je razlog zašto neki dr-ovi daju heparin samo nakon potvrđene trudnoće, a na osnovu nalaza).

----------


## kiki30

znači ipak mogu probat dobit recept od dr.? ako uspijem,da rečem dr. Rešu da bi to uzimala?ili da počnem od dana transfera?ne bi htjela opet na svoju ruku,ali ako dobijem recept,znači da mi ne može nešto naškodit ,jel tako? joj,oprostite sad sam sva zbunjena i neznam šta da radim...
od sutra krećem u potragu za drugo mišljenje i receptom  :Smile:  tako sam prije mjesec dana obilazila dokt. da dobijem uputnicu za te pretrage,sad opet potraga da dobijem recept  :Undecided:  strašno,ali dobro glavno da to rješim prije postupka.

----------


## mare41

kiki, nek ti riječke cure savjetuju kud da ideš u Rijeci. Važno je da imaš jednog MPO doktora čijih ćeš se savjeta i preporuka držati, barem što se tiče heparina (može to biti i u Zg) i onda je manje važno gdje se sam postupak radi.

----------


## kiki30

evo cure,ja uspjela nešto i riješit  :Smile: 
ko prvo poslala sam majl jednog dr. u zg,napisala moj problem i zamolila ako mi može odgovorit i javila mi se ovom porukom :danas se smatra da nije greska ukljuciti heparin kod mpo  niti kad nema trombofilijie a kamo li kada je ona potvrdjena  u vasem slucaju jasno uz folnu kiselinu.
nakon toga sam išla u ljekarnu,ženi objasnila moj problem oko recepta i rekli su mi da dođem s nalazom kod njih,da će mi naručit inekcije i bez recepta  :Smile:  baš sam sretna,ne mogu vjerovat da sam to rješila u jednom danu,jer kod mene uvijek nekako ide dužim putem ali eto...  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Dobit ćeš injekcije bez recepta?
Meni nisu htjeli dati sve dok mi dr. nije napisao onaj ponovljivi recept.
A ko će ti odrediti koliko čega moraš primati?

----------


## kiki30

rekla mi je doktorica,jednu inekciju dnevno svaki dan u isto vrijeme..napisala mi je..
ja sam u toj ljekarni uzimala inekcije i za ivf. šefica me pozna pa je rekla da dođem u pon. s nalazom,ali da će mi ona naručit-a nadam se da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## ZO

tko ti je odredio dozu koju ćeš uzimati?

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki moraš pitati koju dozu jer postoji od 2500 i 5000 jedinica nečega

----------


## kiki30

konzultirala sam se s dokt. iz Zg po preporuci jedne cure,žena mi rekla svoje mišljenje,terapiju... tako da sve imam zapisano  :Smile: 
u utorak idem još kod svoje ginek.da vidim šta će ona reći

----------


## mare41

kiki, većina nas je na 2500, tako se krene (osim Mury), i nekih kasnije u trudnoći.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mislim da je Pinky bila na 5000.
Ja sam na 2500.

----------


## venddy

ja sam večeras dobila također odgovor i preporuku dr. koji se upravo bavi problemom trombofilije da uvedem Fragmin 2500 ij. Kako stalno dobivam odgovore tipa moglo bi bit zapreka ali i ne mora, kontaktirala sam kliniku i dr mi je preporučio Fragmin. Sada me zanima kako dolazim do njega, da li ga kupujem ili ide na recept? Od kada startam s tim, od dana et ili eventualne potvrđene trudnoće? Pomagajte, u četvrtak već idem u Prag moram bit spremna, a mog ginića nema jer je na go, idem na folikulometriju kod nekog zamjenskog, tko zna hoće li htjeti napisati recept

----------


## venddy

koja je razlika između Fragmina i Heparina? Sorry al ovo još nisam istražila a nemam baš ni vremena :Embarassed:

----------


## jo1974

razlika je samo u imenu koliko ja znam jer i ja idem na fragminu ,pošto idem na privatno a kad se trudnoća potvrdi onda dobivaš besplatno preko hzzo,nadam se da sam ti pomogla i sretno ti bilo ,pozz

----------


## mare41

venddy, da nadopunim jo-moraš imati privatni recept (bijeli) da bi mogla kupiti frgmin, u većini ljekarni moraju ga naručiti dan prije.

----------


## zlatica

venddy imam ti ja 2 kom fragmina 2500 iu,ako ti može pomoć.

----------


## visibaba

> koja je razlika između Fragmina i Heparina? Sorry al ovo još nisam istražila a nemam baš ni vremena


vidim da se opet povlaci isto pitanje pa da citiram svoj odgovor od nekoliko stranica ispred:




> Fragmin JE niskomolekularni heparin. Kod nas se jos daje i fraxiparin i clexane, koji su isto niskomolekularni heparini. Za ove nase dijagnoze se i daje samo taj niskomolekularni.
> Evo jedan clanak o niskomolekularnim heparinima:
> Jesu li svi niskomolekularni heparini jednaki?
> puni tekst clanka

----------


## venddy

Imam mail od doktora pa ću probat s tim naručit ili zamolit ovog zamjenskog ginića da ne zeza nego piše. Bude li problema zlatice javim ti se za ta dva koja su ti preostala.
Je li kome od vas genetičar kad ste bili na razgovoru poslao i muža na ove tromb. pretrage? Moga je, zove me sad da su došli nalazi, pročitao mi je al nisam zapamtila što točno, samo vidim da ima i on neke mutacije na PAI I ACE. Vidit ću kad dođem doma s posla. Valjda on u ovom nije bitam, mislim ne nosi on bebaća 9 mjeseci a ja ću se ionako bockat. A naravno i genetičarka je sad na godišnjem pa nemogu provjerit s njom.
A koliko problema, ovo kad te krene onda stalno nešto zapinje

----------


## mare41

venddy, to je ona ista genetičarka koja ti je preporučila PGD, i sad muža na trombofiliju? No comment :Smile:

----------


## venddy

ma da, još je doktorica na glasu kao jako dobar stručnjak, al bude li ona nas ovako pretresala nećemo mi do 55-te odradit sva raščlanjivanja i analize.
Zato ćemo sve osim Fragmina zanemarit i idemo u četvrtak u Prag

----------


## mare41

venddy, sretno i ovdje (i dr Lazarovska daje fragmin bez nalaza nakon nekoliko neupješnih postupaka)

----------


## alma_itd

> ja sam večeras dobila također odgovor i preporuku dr. koji se upravo bavi problemom trombofilije da uvedem Fragmin 2500 ij. Kako stalno dobivam odgovore tipa moglo bi bit zapreka ali i ne mora, kontaktirala sam kliniku i dr mi je preporučio Fragmin. Sada me zanima kako dolazim do njega, da li ga kupujem ili ide na recept? Od kada startam s tim, od dana et ili eventualne potvrđene trudnoće? Pomagajte, u četvrtak već idem u Prag moram bit spremna, a mog ginića nema jer je na go, idem na folikulometriju kod nekog zamjenskog, tko zna hoće li htjeti napisati recept


Ja sam bila na istim mukama.Moj dr.(inace on nakon 3 neuspjela transfera standardno daje fragmin bez obzira na nalaze trombofilije-Belgija)mi je rekao da cu sa fraxiparinom poceti od dana pozitivne bete.Ja sam glavu razbijala kako da se domognem recepta prije transfera pa da sa injekcijama pocnem od dana et jer sam ovdje na forumu cula da se tako daje(bojala sam se da ne bude prekasno).Na svu srecu na UZ par dana od et mi je bila druga dr. i ona mi je propisala fraxiparin(ja se napravila budala i pitala mogu li dobiti recept jer ce mi trebati kasnije),tako da sam pocela da se ''bodem'' od dana et i vidis mi u potpisu rezultat.Rezultate za trombofiliju nisam nikad saznala iako sam vadila krv prije 3 mjeseca.A MM niko nije vadio krv za trombofiliju.

----------


## venddy

dobila sam Fragmine u ljekarni bez problema, bez bijelog recepta, samo sam isprintala mail sa preporukom doktora i nisu mi pravile problem.

----------


## alma_itd

Super :Klap:  Sad se nadam da ce fragmin odraditi svoje i da cemo uskoro skakati od srece zbog dobrih vijesti od tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

venddy,super  :Very Happy:  sretno i javi se....

----------


## venddy

kiki ajde nek nam ove Fragmine više donesu bebaće

----------


## kiki30

a nadamo se da će nam pomoći  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Pinky

kiki isprazni inbox!

----------


## Pinky

> ja sam večeras dobila također odgovor i preporuku dr. koji se upravo bavi problemom trombofilije da uvedem Fragmin 2500 ij. Kako stalno dobivam odgovore tipa moglo bi bit zapreka ali i ne mora, kontaktirala sam kliniku i dr mi je preporučio Fragmin. Sada me zanima kako dolazim do njega, da li ga kupujem ili ide na recept? Od kada startam s tim, od dana et ili eventualne potvrđene trudnoće? Pomagajte, u četvrtak već idem u Prag moram bit spremna, a mog ginića nema jer je na go, idem na folikulometriju kod nekog zamjenskog, tko zna hoće li htjeti napisati recept


kad ostaneš trudna šema je slijedeća: tvoja ginekologica će ti napisati uputnicu za fragmin za dnevnu bolnicu tvog rodilišta. u splitu obavezno traže frišku kks prije nego nam izdaju inekcije jer prate stanje trombocita (da ne dođe do trombocitopenije). sa uputnicom odeš u dnevnu bolnicu i dobiješ mjesečnu zalihu fragmina. i tako svaki mjesec i 6 tjedana nakon poroda.
ja imam još 20 dana bodanja, JEDVA ČEKAM prekiniti sa njima, jedva.

----------


## ZO

ajd Pinky još malo, pa nestalo  :Grin: 

šta je to u usporedbi sa svim, jel`da?

ja sam se isto pikala cca 6 tjedana, mislim da sam zadnje 2 slavodobitno bacila u smeće jer više nije postojalo mjesto na bedrima i rukama gdje se nisam upiknula, pa reko valjda se neće ništa dogoditi, dr. R. je rekao da je 6 tjedana i previše, dosta je nekih 2-3 tjedna, ali valjda je to predostrožnosti radi....

----------


## kiki30

pinky,jesam  :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo, sad cu past tu ko padobranac, ali negdje moram poceti...
Dakle nemam pojma uopce o tim imunoloskim pretragama niti o tumacenju rezultata i utjecaju na postupke, ali ono sto sam primjetila je da se puno prica o trombofiliji. Iz vasih prica zakljucila sam da je podjeljeno misljenje oko toga da li ometa implantaciju ili ne ometa ali da je jako opasna kasnije u trudnoci, odnosno da moze dovesti do prekida trudnoce i u kasnijim fazama :Sad: 
Nakon tri neuspjela postupka (dvaput beta 0 i jedna biokemisjka) i dalje nisma kandidat za takvu pretragu, znam, ali meni je horor da se pusta zenama da im se dogode tri spontana prije nego im se da uputnica za testiranje na trombofiliju. Pokusala bih nekako doci do uputnice za ovu pretragu ali ne znam kud da krenem....
Dr. koja mi vodi postupak mi sigurno nece dati blagoslov, a bojim se da mi ginekolog bez toga nece isto htjeti ispisati uputnicu. Imam dosta OK odnos sa svojom dr. opce prakse, da li ona ima ovlasti da izda takvu uputnicu i sto bih joj tocno trebala reci, mislim sto mi konkretno treba?
Ako ne, da li me moze moja privatna ginekologinja uputiti, odn,. da mi na temelju njene preporuke socijalni ginic napise uputnicu?
Kako uopce izgleda to testiranje i gdje se obavlja? (rade li ga u Rijeci) 
Koliko se ceka na red i koliko se cekaju nalazi?
Da li bi uz test za trombofiliju preporucili i jos neku drugu imunolosku pretragu?
Ima li jos nesto slicno razorno kao ta trombofilija ili bi mi to za pocetak bilo dosta? 
(inace sam dobrog zdravlja i do sada, od ovih rutinskih nalaza niti jedan nije bio neuredan, zene u mojoj obitelji su imale normalne trudnoce)

----------


## mare41

LOTV, da probam ukratko-negdje nakon 3 neuspješna pokušaja traže trombofilijske nalaze (ne svugdje), al recimo da im se polako počinje posvećivati pažnja. Da, može ti opća praksa napisati uputnicu, i koliko se sjećam-Riječanke su dolazile u ZG vaditi krv. NAdam se da si radila TSH i da je ok, al nije loše pogledati ga jednom godišnje (iliu rjeđe).

----------


## tigrical

LOTV ja sam na Sušaku radila genetske pretrage trombofilije uz još jedan nalaz, jedan se šalje iz Rijeke u Zg, nisam sigurna koji, pogledat ću doma, pa ti javim. Uputnicu mi je dala moja primarna gin. na preporuku mog MPO doktora, kojem sam pak ja rekla da želim tu pretragu.

----------


## mare41

tigrical, onda ste u Zg išli samo na kariogram? Ja stalno mislim da ste i sve ostalo ovdje radili.

----------


## tigrical

*mare41*, da samo kariogram i one dodatne pretrage od dr. R, ali to je druga priča. U Rijeci, u bolnici na Sušaku sam vadila trombofiliju 100%, samo se ne sjećam koja je bila druga pretraga i koju su oni slali u Zg, ali provjerim sve čim dođem doma, pa napišem.

----------


## kiki30

meni je dr. opće prakse dala uputnice,jedna za sušak a drugu koju su slali u Zg se tražilo: faktor v,faktor ll ,MTHFR i PAl-1

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> LOTV, da probam ukratko-negdje nakon 3 neuspješna pokušaja traže trombofilijske nalaze (ne svugdje), al recimo da im se polako počinje posvećivati pažnja. Da, može ti opća praksa napisati uputnicu, i koliko se sjećam-Riječanke su dolazile u ZG vaditi krv. NAdam se da si radila TSH i da je ok, al nije loše pogledati ga jednom godišnje (iliu rjeđe).


Hm...nisam znala da je TSH povezan s trombofilijom....
Koliko znam nalazi hormona od lani prije ulaska u postupke su bili uredni, a mislim da je medju njima bio i TSH (steta da si nisam iskopirala nalaze jer su mi svi u kartonu na humanoj)
Medjutim imam jedan nalaz i doma (malo vise od godinu dana star) koji nije bio ocito vezan za ovo ...pise TSH 5,13 (normalna vrijednost je 0,3 - 5,0) jel to lose? I pise jos FT4 16,47 (normalna vrijednost 10.0 - 25.0)
Super je vijest da ovu uputnicu moze izdati dr. opce prakse :Smile:  S njom imam dobar odnos i mozda ju i dobijem...tu cu svakako prvo krenuti pa cemo vidjeti......

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Super tigrical, bas dobra vijest i hvala ti na odgovoru :Smile: 
Mpozes li mi samo jos reci sto tocno da pitam svoju dr. Mislim sto bi trebalo pisati na uputnici, na koji odjel me se upucuje i kakav je tocan naziv te pretrage.
Citala sam malo na netu o toj trombofiliji i vidjela da se u dijagnostici koristi citav niz razlicitih metoda pa nebih htjela da me uputi na neku nedovoljnu tek toliko da me zadovolji. Sto tocno trebam traziti kako bih dobila pretragu koja ce sto posto reci imam li to ili nemam (ne znam eto ni kako se izraziti).

----------


## frka

LOTV, TSH nije vezan za trombofiliju, ali ovaj tvoj je los za postupke!! ne kuzim kako to netko od dr-a vec nije primijetio??!!! 

optimalan TSH za ostvarivanje trudnoce je do 2 - na zapadu zene s vecim ni ne pustaju u postupak! dosta se o tome ovdje pisalo. uglavnom - to ti moze biti uzrok neuspjeha... ti si definitivno za euthyrox, a trebala bi provjeriti i antitijela stitnjace.

a popis pretraga na trombofiliju ti je ovdje napisan vec sigurno 10-ak puta - prosvrljaj malo po stranicama topica.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

ajmeeee nisam imala pojma to sa tsh....
 :Sad: 
Ma ja se sjecam da je nalaz svih hormona bio uredan i ostao je kod njih, a mislim da je medju tim hormonima bio i TSH....
Ovaj nalaz koji sam nasla doma je nesto stariji (ali nije prastar) i mislila sam da niej strasno jer kao samo malo sam presla granicu...
O svasta.....ako ti se da napsi mi sto taj poviseni tsh znaci za postupke...mislim odoh ja odmah i googlati ali ne znam ako cu se snaci.....

----------


## frka

imas cijeli topic o tsh i stitnjaci na pdf-u... fakat ne stignem sad - cura mi se probudila...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Nema problema, hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## mare41

LOTV, moram komentirati gornji dio tvog tvoj potpisa:  :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mare, drago mi je ako te nasmijalo :Smile:  Pokusavam samu sebe zabavit kroz ovu muku.

----------


## Inesz

> LOTV, moram komentirati gornji dio tvog tvoj potpisa: )))))))))))))))))))))


potpisujem!!!

----------


## tigrical

> Super tigrical, bas dobra vijest i hvala ti na odgovoru
> Mpozes li mi samo jos reci sto tocno da pitam svoju dr. Mislim sto bi trebalo pisati na uputnici, na koji odjel me se upucuje i kakav je tocan naziv te pretrage.
> Citala sam malo na netu o toj trombofiliji i vidjela da se u dijagnostici koristi citav niz razlicitih metoda pa nebih htjela da me uputi na neku nedovoljnu tek toliko da me zadovolji. Sto tocno trebam traziti kako bih dobila pretragu koja ce sto posto reci imam li to ili nemam (ne znam eto ni kako se izraziti).


Našla nalaze! Dakle, ja sam isti dan na Sušaku vadila krv za "Genetički faktori trombofilije" i testove koagulacije, trombofilija je išla u Zg (oni šalju). Ne sjećam se šta je pisalo na uputnici...znam samo da mi ju je napisala primarna gin. A kad budeš išla vadit krv, na PP ću ti objasnit gdje je zgrada jer je ovako komplicirano.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

radila sam koagulogram krajem prosle godine, ali ne znam da li je koagulogram isto sto i testovi koagulacije? Na nalazu su bile tri vrijednosti i sve tri su bile uredne.
Znaci, svoju doktoricu onda trebam pitati da me posalje na susak da napravim "genetičke faktore trombofilije"?
 :Smile:

----------


## cranky

> LOTV, TSH nije vezan za trombofiliju, ali ovaj tvoj je los za postupke!! *ne kuzim kako to netko od dr-a vec nije primijetio??!!!* 
> 
> optimalan TSH za ostvarivanje trudnoce je do 2 - na zapadu zene s vecim ni ne pustaju u postupak! dosta se o tome ovdje pisalo. uglavnom - to ti moze biti uzrok neuspjeha... ti si definitivno za euthyrox, a trebala bi provjeriti i antitijela stitnjace.


Ja sam prije IVF-a (nakon 3 AIH-a) pitala MPO dr-a da li da provjerim malo štitnjaču, a on je rekao da nema potrebe  :Rolling Eyes:  Onda sam ja ipak to išla provjerit i TSH mi je bio sitno preko 5. Onda mi je Tigrical  :Heart:  rekla da mi to u stvari ne valja, pa sam vadila antitijela koja su bila u redu. S tim nalazima sam išla na pregled internisti (na nuklearnoj) i tamo nisu smatrali da mi treba Eutyrox. E onda sam privatno otišla endokrinologu (i usput kontaktirala dr R-a na internetu koji mi je potvrdio da mi je tsh previsok) koji mi je napisao preporuku za Eutyrox, napokon  :Rolling Eyes: 
To se sve odvijalo zadnjih desetak dana pred postupak i već sam se bockala kad sam počela s taerapijom, ali me nitko ne može uvjerit da kod nas to nije bio problem.
Zato LOTV pravac dr i provjeri štitnjaču (TSH, *f*t3, *f*t4 i antitijela)

----------


## tigrical

*cranky*  :Heart:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Hvala Cranky, znaci i tebi je isto bilo nesto preko 5.
Pokusat cu u istoj turi kad budem pitala za trombofiliju pitati svoju dr. opce prakse da me posalje ponovo za TSH i Ft3 i Ft4, valjda ce mi dati jer sumnjam da ce mi na humanoj dati...bo....
Znaci taj Eutyrox nije stetan za razvoj ploda?
I jos jedno pitanje, moglu li dobiti objektivan nalaz ako sam sad frisko nakon stimulacije, odn. da li hormoni koje sam primila nedvano mogu utjecati na nalaz ovih hormona? I da li mora ovo biti isto na 3 dc? ili bilokad?
Hvala :Kiss:

----------


## frka

hormone stitnjace mozes vaditi neovisno o dc. ne znam utjece li stimulacija na njih, ali mislim da ne bi trebala previse.

nama je uspio postupak, a TSH mi je uvijek oko 3,5 tako da ono do 2 mozda i nije bas nuzno, ali 5 je definitivno too much - mislim da je to vec subklinicka hipotireoza... za trudnocu je jako bitan i fT4 - ne smije biti prenizak (cini mi se da bi trebao biti bar oko 15, ne nizi, ali nisam ziher). i dr.R mi je rekao da su ljeti potrebe za hormonima manje pa mogu biti nesto nize vrijednosti, ali vec u jesen bi za vrijednost od oko 10 (toliko je meni fT4 bio na pocetku trudnoce) trebao eutyrox. TSH mi je u trudnoci inace odmah pao na oko 1,5 - u trudnoci je normalan pojacan rad stitnjace (nesto kao hipertireoza).


al sam ga nadrobila - ne sluzi me mozak previse danas... nadam se da je jasno...

----------


## Gabi25

LOTV ft4 je uredan ako je između 15 i 20 (tako kaže dr. R). 
I druga stvar, TSH se zna povećati iza stimulacije, meni je nakon Mb-a bio 6,5- pa je malo pao na 5 pa opet 5,5 pa sam ipak dobila euthyrox. Čekirala TSH još par puta, počeo je padati, bio 2,5, pa opet 3 i tako u krug ali opet prihvatljivije nego onih 6,5. Obavezno prije postupka provjeriti TSH, ali da me ubiješ još ne mogu shvatiti zašto neki doktori ne obraćaju pažnju na to...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Hvala vam :Smile:  i eto, zao mi je sto je ovo zavrsilo na pogresnom topicu, ako mogu moderatori mozda premjestiti ovih nekoliko postova?
Taj T4 mi je OK da, a mislim da mi je i TSH bio uredu u nalazu koji sam obavila skupa s ostalim za potrebe postupka a nekoliko mjeseci nakon ovog povisenog...
Ako je nakon stimulacije tsh povisen onda bi bilo najbolje da pricekam jos jedan ciklus? Da li su dvije menstruacije nakon stimulacije dovoljne?
Nisam jos shvatila na koji tocno nacin taj tsh smanjuje sanse za uspjeh postupka....losije stanice? Smanjen amogucnost implantacije? Nesto drugo?

----------


## Gabi25

LOTV to ni ja ne znam, i meni je prije prvog stimuliranog TSH bio normalan (2,1) pa je onda valjda pod utjecajem hormona podivljao.
Što se tiče nalaza hormona, meni je dr. R predložio da pričekam da prođu 2 ciklusa nakon stimuliranog i da onda sve obavim.

----------


## mare41

> H
> Nisam jos shvatila na koji tocno nacin taj tsh smanjuje sanse za uspjeh postupka....losije stanice? Smanjen amogucnost implantacije? Nesto drugo?


Evo kopiram sa Zdravlje i život: 
_TSH može utjecati na kvalitetu janih stanica i održavanje  trudnoće. Bar jednim dijelom, nereguliran rad štitnjače uzrokuje i  spontane pobačaje, pa to svakako morate uzeti u obzir.  					_
I dr R stalno naglašava da uz TSH treba radit fT4.

----------


## Mali Mimi

LIly ako si radila T4 to ti nije isto što i FT4, meni je upravo to problematično i zato pijem Euthirox i to dosta jake doze su mi trebale da se digne iznad 15, sad mi je opet malo palo ali pošto je ljeto dr. smatra da je to uredu, no vidjet ćemo najesen stanje

----------


## kiki30

poslala sam mail dr.R. Pitala za savjet i dozu heparina koju bi mi on preporučio i dobila ovaj odgovor :Razz: rije svega, prema nalazima koje navodite, imate indikaciju sa profilaksu niskomolekularnim heparinom. Postoji više preparata koji se mogu koristiti i Fragmin je samo jedan od njih. Ovisno o derivatu koji je u tom trenutku raspoloživ u Vašim uvjetima će ovisiti i doza.Radi se o injekcijama koje bi trebalo uvijek započeti davati u bolničkim okvirima uz laboratorijski nadzor, a potrebno je i nekoliko dana da se obučite kako ćete si to sami davati. S terapijom bi doista trebalo započeti prije IVF postupka. Stoga ćete na dogovor o svemu u Centar gdje ćete raditi postupak!
e sad nije mi ništa konkretno rekao,ne razumjem šta znači:Ovisno o derivatu koji je u tom trenutku raspoloživ u Vašim uvjetima će ovisiti i doza!
e sad da ću se sve dogovoriti s dr. Rešom neznam,on je rekao da to nema veze a meni se bliži 9 mjesec i još više sam zbunjena nego prije  :Undecided:

----------


## mare41

kiki, sve ti je lijepo rekao: da, ti si za heparin, da, sad je najčešći fragmin, iako se koriste i drugi, da, može ga se dobit i preko bolnice ili ćeš ga sama kupit, sve je jasno, zar ne? Kao što smo ti već savjetovali, zanemari što misli dr Reš o tome.

----------


## kiki30

a od koga mogu dobit odgovor koju dozu uzimat,dr. opće prakse se ne bi petljala u to kako je rekla-,moja ginekologica na g.o. ? sad popodne idem pitat zamjenu pa ću vidjeti? nije problem ako treba ni kupiti ali htjela bi znat točnu dozu,jedna dokt. mi preporučila fragmin od 5000,drugu sam pitala ona da ne bi mi ništa nego jedan aspirin dnevno,pa svatko mi govori drugačije

----------


## mare41

kiki, koliko ja znam to ti neće odgovoriti primarni doktori-ni opće medicine ni ginekolozi. Do transfera imaš još dosta vremena i probaj opet kontaktirati dr R., a već smo pisali da nas je većina s 2 mutacije na 2500, a rijetko ko je na 5000. Ali odgovor si dobila da indikaciju imaš, na to sam mislila u prethodnom postu.

----------


## kiki30

evo ja jučer bila kod zamjenske ginekologice-moja je na g.o.-objasnila joj situaciju i dala mi rp. clexane 0,4ml ! rekla mi je jednu na dan u isto vrijeme i kao da mi se to više isplati kupovat u sloveniji nego kod nas.u ljekarni sam pitala dođu oko 75 kn 2 ampule.jel možda netko zna koliko su preko u slo.? cure,hvala na savjetima i pomoći

----------


## mare41

Fragmin od 2500=16,7 kn, za clexane će možda znati neko drugi.

----------


## sweety

> Fragmin od 2500=16,7 kn, za clexane će možda znati neko drugi.


Pa jel ne pokriva HZZO? Bilo Fragmin bilo Clexan?

----------


## alma_itd

*Kiki 30* sto se tih niskomolekularnih heparina tice ima ih vise naziva.Ja npr. koristim Fraxiparin od 0,3ml.Znam da se Heparin koji je Pinky koristila morao drzati u frizideru ili na hladnom,a ovaj sto ja koristim ne mora.Meni je dozu odredio moj MPO i nekako sam ubijedjena da je to onako neka ''odokativna'' doza,jer on standardno propisuje fragmin nakon 3 neuspjela pokusaja.Bas cu u utorak ici kod njega na UZ i pitati jel imam ja uopste neke mutacije(rezulatate pretraga koje sam radila u 5 mjesecu nisam nikad saznala) :Rolling Eyes:  Predpostavljam da bi onaj ko ti napise recept trebao da zna i dozu.Ja sam se pocela ''bockati'' na dan ET :Klap:

----------


## kiki30

> Pa jel ne pokriva HZZO? Bilo Fragmin bilo Clexan?


ginekologica je rekla da se(ako dođe do trudnoće-a hoće  :Smile:  ) nakon što se potvrdi trudnoća-onda se dobiva preko hzzo
i ja ću počet na dan transfera s bockanjem-a još dva tjedna pa startam  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Pa jel ne pokriva HZZO? Bilo Fragmin bilo Clexan?


pokriva HZZO...

----------


## ZO

> pokriva HZZO...


ali nakon što se potvrdi trudnoća

ja sam ležala u bolnici par dana da mi kao odrede dozu, za to vrijeme mi je povjerenstvo odobrilo fraksiparin na temelju moje medicinske dokumentacije i utvrđene trudnoće i tada sam ga nabavljala preko hematološke ambulante te iste bolnice svaki mjesec sa uputnicom
radi se o SD

----------


## sweety

> ali nakon što se potvrdi trudnoća
> 
> ja sam ležala u bolnici par dana da mi kao odrede dozu, za to vrijeme mi je povjerenstvo odobrilo fraksiparin na temelju moje medicinske dokumentacije i utvrđene trudnoće i tada sam ga nabavljala preko hematološke ambulante te iste bolnice svaki mjesec sa uputnicom
> radi se o SD


OK, to je nakon što se potvrdi trudnoća.
A, kako ide kad se terapija odrađuje od transfera?
Na SD se u postupak ide pod "bolničkim liječenjem", utoliko na dan transfera, su dužni, ako je prepisana terapija, dati lijek. 
Samo me zanima da li daju jednu dozu za taj dan ili daju za neki daljnji period, npr. do bete. Znači doza za 14 dana? Barem?

----------


## kiara79

sweety do bete kupuješ sama!ništa ne dobiješ do bete!

----------


## Pinky

fragmin 2500 je oko 150-160 kn kutija sa 10 inekcija, fragmin od 5000 je oko 300-310 kuna, isto 10 inekcija.
ide na teret hzzo-a tek nakon potvrđene trudnoće i tada se dobija na uputnicu u dnevnoj bolnici rodilišta, u splitu uz obaveznu kontrolu kks prije izdavanja inekcija, ne znam kakve su kontrole u zg.
u trudnoći je važno pratiti d dimere, fibrinogen i protrombinsko vrijeme. ako budu previše rasli korigira se doza lijeka.

----------


## kiara79

> Fragmin od 2500=16,7 kn, za clexane će možda znati neko drugi.


Clivarin je najjeftiniji,a Clexan je najskuplji!

----------


## ZO

> ne znam kakve su kontrole u zg.
> u trudnoći je važno pratiti d dimere, fibrinogen i protrombinsko vrijeme. ako budu previše rasli korigira se doza lijeka.


meni su kontrolirali svakih cca mjesec dana, mislim da ovisi malo i kod kojeg si dr kao i sve

no ja sam bila u ludo anemična, pa i zbog toga sam svako malo bila kod hematologa

----------


## uporna

Clexan mi je socijalac dao uputnicu tek nakon što su na uzv napisali kks+ (to je bilo proljetos) a sve se odugovlačilo jer trudnoća je očigledno od starta bila osuđena na propast (dobila sam ciotgenteski nalaz sa trisomijom kromosoma 16 i 21). 
Do toga su me pokrivali sa odjela u Petrovoj. 
Inače totalno mi je idiotski da se čeka pozitivni otkucaiji srca a meni je prof. rekao da moram ići od početka postupka što znači i prije trudnoće. ispada da ovaj dio na početku bih trebala financirati sama (riječ je o spontanoj trudnoći).

----------


## sweety

> Clexan mi je socijalac dao uputnicu tek nakon što su na uzv napisali kks+ (to je bilo proljetos) a sve se odugovlačilo jer trudnoća je očigledno od starta bila osuđena na propast (dobila sam ciotgenteski nalaz sa trisomijom kromosoma 16 i 21). 
> Do toga su me pokrivali sa odjela u Petrovoj. 
> Inače totalno mi je idiotski da se čeka pozitivni otkucaiji srca a meni je prof. rekao da moram ići od početka postupka što znači i prije trudnoće.* ispada da ovaj dio na početku bih trebala financirati sama (riječ je o spontanoj trudnoći)*.


Da, izgleda da ovaj period, do potvrde trudnoće, dobrano "visi" u zraku.
Doktori još nisu svi ZA ni za terapiju tijekom trudnoće, a kamoli kao pripremu za trudnoću.

----------


## venddy

ja se Fragminom bockam 4 dana i već mi ga je dosta. od te 4 injekcije 3 su mi napravile modrice. dok sam se bockala menopurima i decapeptylima nisam napravila ni jedan hematom a sa ovim to ne mogu izbjeć. Divim se svima vama koje ste uspjele ovo izdržat cijelu trudnoću

----------


## mare41

venddy, i ja sam se tako izbola kad sam ih prvi put koristila, stalno sve plavo, a u drugom postupku-pikala sam se žmirećki i nijedne modrice, a nemam pojma zašto...proći će, nekako ćeš se uštosati, nemam recept-al pomalo puštaj i nemoj napikavati nego samo bocni, ako zaboli ubod-potraži drugo mjesto, sretnoooooooo!!

----------


## nina977

> venddy, i ja sam se tako izbola kad sam ih prvi put koristila, stalno sve plavo, a u drugom postupku-pikala sam se žmirećki i nijedne modrice, a nemam pojma zašto...proći će, nekako ćeš se uštosati, nemam recept-al pomalo puštaj i nemoj napikavati nego samo bocni, ako zaboli ubod-potraži drugo mjesto, sretnoooooooo!!


Venddy,kupi si u apoteci Heparin kremu i maži hematome,on će ti ih resorbirat i brzo će proći!

----------


## alma_itd

Nadam se da ne istiskujes zrak iz sprice.Ja sam imala skroz plav stomak,plavilo se povuklo i ostale tvrde ploce,tako da sad lagano idem prema ledjima a sve duz ''slaufa'' :Laughing: .Na tim dijelovima mi ne ostaje plavo nego crvene fleke koje slijedecih par dana svrbe i jednostavno nestanu.Bockam se od 14.06. :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

alma, cure ovdje govore da se zrak ne istiskuje, nego se utisne na kraju, a meni mpo dr rekao: da, naravno da se istisne, i istiskivala sam i bude ok.

----------


## venddy

nisam ništa istiskivala do sada, baš ću večeras probat i to pa da vidim

----------


## alma_itd

> nisam ništa istiskivala do sada, baš ću večeras probat i to pa da vidim


Neeeeee,ne smijes istiskivati zrak iz sprice.Tek ces onda vidjeti sta je plavetnilo!!!! Samo onako istisni sve zajedno,tako pise i u prospektu.Mislim sto se davanja Fragmina tice,nema pravila,neko ima vise modrica,neko manje...ja taman kad se ufuram da sam konacno ''skontala'' ubodem na osjetljivo mjesto i hodam 7 dana sa ''sljivom''

----------


## kiara79

ja radim u bolnici sa nisko molekularnim heparinima svaki dan...i zrak se nikad ne istiskuje,isto tako se poslije uboda više to mjesto ne trlja sa vaticom!!

----------


## nina977

> ja radim u bolnici sa nisko molekularnim heparinima svaki dan...i zrak se nikad ne istiskuje,isto tako se poslije uboda više to mjesto ne trlja sa vaticom!!


Ovo je ispravan način 100%!
 Kiara,pozdrav kolegice!

----------


## kiara79

> Ovo je ispravan način 100%!
> Kiara,pozdrav kolegice!


 :Bye: 
samo sam još htjela napomenuti,vi koje se pikate u trbuh...zamislite trbuh kao sat---12 vam je na samom vrhu,6 ispod,9 desno i 3 lijevo..probajte se bosti svaki dan na drugo mjesto...znači jedan dan na 12,pa na 9,na 6 i na kraju na 3...tako će vam se prijašnja mjesta uboda malo"odmoriti"...nije baš bajno svaki dan napikavati u isto mjesto!

----------


## kiara79

zaboravila sam napisati da je centar pupak..dakle pikice vrtite 2-3 cm oko njega..

----------


## mare41

a ja pikam samo lijevo i desno, nisam ni znala da može gore i dolje..thanks kiara i nina

----------


## kiki30

šta se treba pikat u trbuh ili može u ruku?mene je ginek. pitala da tko će mi davat inekcije,pa sam rekla da sama malo me čudno pogledala :Undecided: 
mislim,nije to ništa komplicirano?ako sam se sama pikala za stimulaciju onda mogu ove jel tako?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kiki, upravo su nam cure od struke objasnile pravilno pikanje :Smile: , sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> a ja pikam samo lijevo i desno, nisam ni znala da može gore i dolje..thanks kiara i nina


Ni ja nisam znala da može i gore i dolje. U trbuh sam pikala samo lijevo i desno.
Sada sam prešla na noge jer mi je trbuh jako napet.
Za ruke nisam čula.
*Kiki30*, Pinky je na predhodnim postovima stavila link gdje se sve možemo pikati. Pogledaj postove iz 4 mj.

----------


## kiara79

možete se pikati u trbuh,nadlaktice i vanjsku stranu bedra(natkoljenice).. :Smile:

----------


## venddy

meni za sad najviše odgovara trbuh, nekako me uhvati jeza od pomisli da se bocnem u nogu, ionako vidim svaku žilu koliko mi je koža tanka pa imam osjećaj da si je nemam gdje zabost nego baš u neku od tih žila.uh

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav svima, kao šte se vidi iz mog potpisa, već dugo sam u ovim MPO vodama, na žalost  :Sad: 
Nakon 4 negativne bete, odlučili smo se na detaljnije pretrage vezane za trombofiliju (Faktor V, II, MTHFR, PAI-1, ACE, LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANS),pa u petak ujutro krećemo za  KBC St- Firule. Interesira me, ako netko slučajno zna, koliko se čekaju rezultati navedenih nalaza, budući da se ja i suprug spremamo krajem 9. mj. ako Bog da po svoje smrzliće/smrzlića u MB :Smile: , pa da ne dođu ne daj Bože kasno???
Sretno svima!

----------


## kiki30

ja sa svoje nalaze čekala oko 20-tak dana-još kad sam išla po njih se sestra čudila da sam tako dugo čekala-tako da ćeš ih sigurno dobit do tada ! sretno! :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

vadila sam u Vinogradskoj i isto čekala 3 tjedna..nekako ti je svugdje tako..3-4 tjedna!

----------


## darmar

kiki30, kiara79 hvala vam,
 nadam se da će i moji nalazi stići u tom periodu, da ne bi ne daj Bože bilo kasno :Sad:  ako se pokažu neke mutacije.

----------


## alma_itd

> Veliki pozdrav svima, kao šte se vidi iz mog potpisa, već dugo sam u ovim MPO vodama, na žalost 
> Nakon 4 negativne bete, odlučili smo se na detaljnije pretrage vezane za trombofiliju (Faktor V, II, MTHFR, PAI-1, ACE, LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANS),pa u petak ujutro krećemo za  KBC St- Firule. Interesira me, ako netko slučajno zna, koliko se čekaju rezultati navedenih nalaza, budući da se ja i suprug spremamo krajem 9. mj. ako Bog da po svoje smrzliće/smrzlića u MB, pa da ne dođu ne daj Bože kasno???
> Sretno svima!


Ja sam pocela da se ''bockam'' na dan ET u postupku FET,a jos nisam znala rezultate pretraga na trombofiliju(i jos uvijek ih neznam),a eto ocito je Fragmin pomogao da ugledamo konacno nasu bebicu kako nam mase :Smile: .Pretrage nisam radila u Hr.

----------


## ZO

> meni za sad najviše odgovara trbuh, nekako me uhvati jeza od pomisli da se bocnem u nogu, ionako vidim svaku žilu koliko mi je koža tanka pa imam osjećaj da si je nemam gdje zabost nego baš u neku od tih žila.uh


meni je baš to bilo super jer sam sva prozirna po nogama i uvijek sam nalazila između neka mjesta gdje sam se mogla bocnut, a da ne pogodim žilu, onako na neviđeno mi je bilo još gore

----------


## ZO

čak sam nekad kad su mi se žile jače vidjele i po rukama ( recimo kad mi je vruće onda mi fakat sve izađu van ) znala iscrtat sa kemijskom da vidim gdje su da ih fulam

----------


## Mia Lilly

> meni za sad najviše odgovara trbuh, nekako me uhvati jeza od pomisli da se bocnem u nogu, ionako vidim svaku žilu koliko mi je koža tanka pa imam osjećaj da si je nemam gdje zabost nego baš u neku od tih žila.uh


Ja sam nedavno prešla na noge i jako me boli.
Imam puno deblju kožu i puno manje masnog tkiva.
Bilo je super kad sam se mogla pikati u trbuh.

----------


## darmar

Veliki pozdrav svima,
javljam se s viješću da je nalaz (vezan za moguće postojanje trombofilije) izvađen, bit će gotov za 2-3 tjedna, tako su mi barem rekli :Smile:

----------


## darmar

evo mene s nalazima :Shock: , na moje veliko iznenađenje nalazi stigli danas, točno nakon 10 dana od dana vađenja, ovakvo je stanje, pa cure molim vas za pomoć i mišljnje:

Faktor V -normalan tip

Faktor II-normalan tip

MTHFR C667T-heterozigotni tip gena (CT)

PAI 1-insercijski polimorfizam (5G/5G)

ACE-insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)

----------


## venddy

ja baš nisam neki stručnjak, imam iste nalaze osim ACE tu sam (DD) delecijski genotip pa mi je dr prepisao Fragmin 2500 od dana transfera. Možda cure koje su više u ovoj temi budu imale savjet

----------


## bubi33

Darmar, isprazni inbox, ne mogu ti poslati poruku!

----------


## darmar

venddy hvala što si se javila, žao mi je zbog tvoje biokemijske, al 10.mj je dobitni, ma mora :Yes:  :Smile: 
bubi33 ispražnjeno :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

darmar evo malo linkova: http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=466 (Pai 5G/5G je uredan)
evo da vidiš ACE (šta radi) http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=113
te MTHFR http://www.kbsm.hr/klinkemija/test.php?recordID=502
već su ti cure rekla da terba fragmin.

----------


## darmar

mare41, hvala ti od srca! Daj Bože da fragmin bude presudni čimbenik!

----------


## kiki30

cure,molim vas možete mi nešto razjasnit  :Wink: evo dan bio transfer dvije male mrvice su vraćene-dok se sam spremala dokt. je mm rekao da svak dan uzimam 1 aspirin-naravno ja to čula već na putu za doma,pa vas pitam ako uzimam clexane inekcije,dal da uzmem i aspirin ili bi to bilo previše?

----------


## Aurora*

*kiki30* obzirom da uzimas Clexane mislim da ti Aspirin nije potreban.

----------


## nina977

Kiki 30,isto mislim kao Aurora tj.uzimaš ili jedno ili drugo.Od kojeg dana si na Clexanu i kolika doza ? Zanima me jer sam i ja u zadnja dva postupka bila na njemu ali svaki dr. je imao svoje mišljenje o početku uzimanja.
Držim fige da ovo bude dobitni postupak!

----------


## kiki30

hvala aurora,ma i mislila sam da možda će bit toga previše
danas sam si dala prvu inekciju,nije ništa poplavilo  :Smile:  ali je dobro peklo par minuta

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam na Fragminu, ali uzimam i aspirin.

----------


## Aurora*

> Ja sam na Fragminu, ali uzimam i aspirin.


Znas li zbog cega uzimas i Aspirin? Da li si dobila neko objasnjenje? I tko ti je tako preporucio? Do kada ti je receno da uzimas Aspirin?

Znam da se u nekim slucajevima (ne znam kojim) preporucuje uz heparin i Aspirin, ali cini mi se da je to vise iznimka nego pravila pa bi bilo mozda korisno saznati koji su to slucajevi.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Po preporuci dr-a.
Zbog toga što su mi pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela ( IgG).

----------


## Aurora*

> Po preporuci dr-a.
> Zbog toga što su mi pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela ( IgG).


Koji dr.? Ginekolog, specijalist MPO, hematolog? Vidim, da, da je IgG dosta znacajan... Kolika ti je bila vrijednost? I reci mi molim te jos do kada su ti preporucili uzimanje Aspirina?

----------


## jo1974

i ja isto uzimam aspirin 100 zbog kardiolipinska protu tujela,nakon 6 mjeseci sam i ih ponovila i sad su negativna,mislim u granicama normale ali opet uzimam aspirin100,a poslje transfera idem na hepari ili fragmin

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Koji dr.? Ginekolog, specijalist MPO, hematolog? Vidim, da, da je IgG dosta znacajan... Kolika ti je bila vrijednost? I reci mi molim te jos do kada su ti preporucili uzimanje Aspirina?


Dr. Duić. Nakon njega sam otišla sa svim nalazima kod dr. Radončića koji je potvrdio sve ono što je Duić rekao.
Na prvom vađenju IgG mi je bio 25,7 ( ref.interval: neg.:<10,0).
Na drugom vađenju (koje se radi unutar 6 tjedana od prvog vađenja da bi se dokazalo da je IgG pozitivan), bio je 23,7.

Navodno da pozitivna antikardiolipinska antitijela ne smetaju prilikom implatacije, već rade problema u 10 ili 11 tt. Dolazi do spontanih pobačaja.
Ali isto tako može biti da kod mene rade problem prilikom implatacije.

----------


## alma_itd

I ja sam konacno saznala rezultate mojih pretraga na trombofiliju iz petog mjeseca.Imam snizen protein S,kaze dr.da je to blaza trombofilija i da bez Fragmina ne bih uspjela.Cure moje drage nemate pojma koliko sam zahvalna svima ovdje koje su me uputile na imunoloske  probleme i savjetovale mi pretrage a prije svega jos jednom se zahvaljujem Pinky jer mi je ona to prva rekla. :Klap:  I ja uzimam pored Fragmina i Aspirin.

----------


## bambolina

Ja sam sutra naručena u dnevnu bolnicu na pretrage trombofilije. Da li mi možete reći koliko traju te pretrage. Da li je to samo vađenje krvi ? i koliko dugo se čeka nalaz?
hvala

----------


## mare41

bambolina, samo će ti vadit krv, a nalazi se čekaju oko 2-4 tjedna, ovisi gdje vadiš, i kakvo je trenutno stanje s reagensima.

----------


## bambolina

mare41, hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  
 idem u Petrovu

----------


## mare41

bambolina, Rebro trenutno ne radi neke stvari, (petrova šalje na Rebro) pa produži do Vinogradske ako ti kažu da nešto trenutno ne rade.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Kad sam u 1 mj radila imunološke pretrage, Petrova pola toga nije radila, a Rebro nije imalo reagensa.
Sve sam obavila u Vinogradskoj, u jednom vađenju krvi. Nalazi su bili gotovi za otprilike mjesec dana.

----------


## ribica1505

I ja sam prije 10 dana radila pretrage na trombofiliju. Isto sam sve radila u Vinogradskoj, jedino sam homocistein morala izvaditi na Vuk Vrhovcu. Nalaze sa VV sam već dobila, a ostale iz Vinogradske bi trebala za cca 3 tjedna.

----------


## bambolina

evo friški izvještaj danas iz Petrove. izvadili mi 10 epruveta krvi !!! sve su mi tamo napravili, nalazi kažu za 2-4 tjedna

----------


## amyx

Help cure ko se kuži...meni niš nije jasno

*F II*  G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
*PAI - 1*   5G/4G heterozigot
*MTHFR(C677T)*   C/C homozigot divljeg tipa
*fibrinogen*  5,3   (1,8-3,5)
*PV*  110%   (>=70)
*PV INR*  0,93  (2,0-3,5 preporuka za antikoagularnu terapiju)
*APTV*  1,0 (0,8-1,2)
*D-dimeri*  0,26  (do 0,5)
*AT*  105,5 %  (70-120)
*Protein* *C*  127 %  (70-140)
*Protein S*  89 %  (70-123)
*APCR*  1,11  (>0,86)
*APTV test miješanja uz LAC*  27 
*LAC*  1,56  ( do 1,37)

U zagradama su kao neke referentne vrijednosti. Povišen mi je fibrinogen i LAC...to jedino kužim, a drugo   :Razz:  nemam pojima

----------


## sweety

> Help cure ko se kuži...meni niš nije jasno
> 
> *PAI - 1*   5G/4G heterozigotdivljeg tipa
> 
> *fibrinogen*  5,3   (1,8-3,5)
> *LAC*  1,56  ( do 1,37)
> 
> U zagradama su kao neke referentne vrijednosti. Povišen mi je fibrinogen i LAC...to jedino kužim, a drugo   nemam pojima


Ovaj prvi je genetika, ova dva dole su trenutno stanje. Ostali su u redu.
Ovaj genetski, nije neke posebne jačine da bi ti mogao raditi nered, ali nije mi jasno od čega su ti ova dva povišena.
Jest da su malo povišeni, ali nešto ih diže, što, to moraš pitat svog hematologa da istraži.
Vidim da ti od trenutnih fali i homocistein, s obzirom na ova dva, mislim da bi morala upotpunit ovu imunološku sliku.
Od genetskih ti fale faktor V i ACE, ali kako faktor V u principu ne postoji u našem podneblju, zadnje vrijeme ga ni ne rade, a ACE se ionako veže više uz visoki tlak, pa nije nužno da ih se radi, testiranje jelte.
Nego, fibrinogen i LAC mogu biti "umjetno" povišeni uzimanjem horm. terapije i/ili kontracepcije, ali to se naravno da istražit.

Po genetici ne spadaš u kritičnu skupinu, ali ova dva povišena trenutna parametra valja istražit.


S nalazima odi hematologu za daljnje mišljenje i istraživanje.

----------


## tlukaci5

obavila također sve moguće imunološke, koagulacijske, itd. pretrage na rebru prije nekih mjesec dana, i sad sa nalazima idem tamo na kontrolu.
da li je neko već išao tamo za radi toga, i da li je dobio fragmin..??

----------


## kiki30

evo zaboravila javit da sam pitala dr. Radončića dal da uzimam aspirin uz clexan 0,4 pa mi je rekao da nema potrebe-jučer sam dobila prvu plavicu na trbuhu   :Undecided:  neznam zašto,isto sam si dala inekciju kao i do sada..

----------


## alma_itd

Ja uzimam pored Fraxiparina od 0,3ml i onaj cardio aspirin,mislim da nije velika doza.Pikam se od 6 mjeseca i nekad prodje bez ''plavetnila'' mada u zadnje vrijeme rijetko,izgleda da nema pravila gdje se bodes i kako.Pocela sam ''kvrge'' da mazem heparinom,jer kako je krenulo necu se imati gdje vise ubosti.

----------


## kiki30

mogla bi i ja kupit ku kremu  :Smile:  ma ja se bockam tek 11 dana i ako Bog da ću još 9 mj  :Smile:  nekako mi najlaše dati s lijeve ili desne str. pupka ali me već i pomalo boli,kad pretisnem
još sam danas mislila hoću li probat ispod pupka ali eto nisam..neznam kao da me strah a znam da je to isto

----------


## sweety

Nema nikakvog smisla pored heparina koristit i acetilsalicinsku kiselinu, naprotiv, može biti štetno, prvenstveno za želudac.
To su dvije stvari sa istim djelovanjem, tako da paralelnim korištenjem povećavate djelatnu dozu, što može biti opasno.
Što se tiče same acetilsalicinske kiseline, iznimno je agresivna za želudac, te nije nikako preporučljivo uz korištenje već ionako jakog antikoagulansa heparina koristit još i dodatno nešto što može potencijalno uzrokovat krvarenje u želudcu.

----------


## alma_itd

I ja sam se zacudila kad mi je dr. rekao da koristim cardio aspirin 1X1 tabletu i uz to jos Fraxiparin,jer znam da imaju isto djelovanje :Shock: ,ali je on rekao da tako treba i ja ga slusam.Aspirin popijem nakon rucka-to mi je najobilniji obrok i sa puno tecnosti.Za sad nisam imala nikakvih zelucanih smetnji,vidjecemo kako ce dalje biti.

----------


## yin&yang

Pozdrav,
Pročitala sam cijelu temu već davnih dana i sada opet i iskreno nisam ništa pametnija. Pišem, jer čisto trebam nekome ispričati svoju priču, čuti vaše mišljenje, savjet. Prvi put sam ostala trudna 2007. g. U 7. tjednu spontani, odnosno bligted ovum. Nakon 6 mjeseci ostanem opet trudna, u 8. tjednu opet spontani. Sreća u nesreći svaki put je sve samo otišlo, ni jednom nisam bila na kiretaži. Nakon toga smo počela čitati i pisati na forumu i saznala sam za sve ove pretrage, pitala sam ginekologa da mi da uputnice, on je srećom bez problema dao i tako sama ja drugu polovicu 2008. g. provela hodajući po doktorima. Tako sam došla i do prof. Đelmiša i od tada je on zadužen za moj "slučaj". Uglavnom, rezultati pretraga su pokazali da imam trombofiliju, D-dimeri su mi uvijek povišeni, bila trudna ili ne, a genetske pretrage su pokazale da sam MTHFR heterozigot (tada mi nisu radili sve genetske pretrage za koje sam kasnije saznala). Prof. Đelmiš mi je rekao da je to po njmu uzrok mojih spontanih, da se javim opet čim ostanem trudna i da će mi uvesti heparin. Uglavnom, ponovno ostajem trudna u travnju 2009. g. Ovog puta se napokon vidi plod, u 7. tjednu prokucalo srce i onda mi je i uveden Clexan 0,4. Moram napisati da sam prije nego li sam ostala trudna počela piti aspirin baby na svoju ruku, jer je Đelmiš protiv toga. Ja sam se cijelo vrijeme tijekom ove trudnoće pitala da li je stvarno trombofilija bila uzrok mojim spontanim (budući da mnogi smatraju da je ona uzrok tek kasnijim gubicima trudnoće, pogotovo uz ovako slabu mutaciju), te je ova trudnoća jednostavno od početka bila ok, ali kako bilo, trudnoća prošla super i ja u prosincu 2009. rodim svoju prekrasnu curicu. Nakon što je ona napunila godinu dana ja ponovno pokušavam ostati trudna i uspijeva mi u ožujku 2011. g. i u 6. tjednu prokrvarim i opet spontani. Nakon toga neplanirano opet ostanem trudna u svibnju, kad ono vanmaternična. Uglavnom, vama vjerojatno ne moram pisati kako se osjećam. Četiri izgubljene trudnoće u 5 godina. Malo mi je lakše sada kada ipak imam jedno zdravo i prelijepo dijete, ali ne mnogo. I dalje se osjećam grozno i dalje tražim odgovore na pitanja. Nakon svega otišla sam i na kariogram i kod hematologa dr. Zupančić. Ona je našla da sam uz mutaciju MTHFR heterozigot također i PAI homozigot. U neku ruku mi je i drago zbog toga, jer su neki doktori odmahivali na MTHFR mutaciju, kao preslabo je to, ne može to biti uzrok. Dr. Zupančić mi je rekla da istraživanja pokazuju da ove mutacije kod nekih utječu i na rane gubitke trudnoće i zbog toga je njena preporuka uvođenje heparina prije začeća. Napokon nešto konkretno za što se mogu uhvatiti. ALI... Strah je neizmjeran. Nisam sigurna da više imam snage. Osjećam se gore nego na početku. Odlaska u Petrovu na prekoncepcijsku obradu i uvođenje terapije (što je planirano sad u listopadu) se grozim. Eto, moja priča.
Trebam utjehu, vaše mišljenje o svemu. Pozdrav.

----------


## jo1974

e moja draga rodice,točno znam o čemu pričaš,sve sam to i sama prošla ali u neznanju ja sam svoje 1 dijete i rodila u 38 tjednu nažalost mrtvo rođenče,tek sam ove godine u 3 mjesecu nakon dugih 12 godina patnje ,spontanih,vanmateričnih i biokemijske trudnoće saznala s čime imam posla ,na preporuku svog mpo-doktora pijem andol 100 svaki dan po 1 tabletu a nakon transfera krečem sa heparinom,sad se spremam na ivf i nadam se čudu i da ču i ja dočekati svoj mali mirišljavi smotuljak,a tebi želim ti da budeš hrabra i sama odlučiš šta želiš ,nemaš se čega bojati  jer sad znaš šta treba se učiniti sretno ti bilo i da uspiješ u svome snu,i samo još jedno nisi sama ima nas ovdje jako puno sa sličnim pričama kao što je tvoja ja sam jedna od njih ,pozdrav

----------


## Inesz

Evo za sve drage naše koje se spremaju raditi genske biljege za nasljedne trombofilije-danas je Vinogradska imala sve reagense za te testove.

----------


## yin&yang

Vezano za testove na trombofiliju, meni se kao najbolji i najbrži put pokazalo naručivanje na rebru kod hematologa (u mom slučaju dr. Zupančić), čekala sam na pregled neka 2-3 tjedna, ona mi je na nalazu napisala koje pretrage treba napraviti i odmah sutradan sam došla opet kod njih na Odjel hematologije, sve su mi napravili isti dan (a tražila je osim genskih testova trombofilije i razinu folne i B12 vitamina i još neke stvari, ne mogu se sad sjetiti) i za 3 tjedna su bili svi nalazi gotovi i nalazili su se kod dr kod koje sam tada došla i na kontrolu i ona je na nalazu napisala preporuku uvođenja heparina prije začeća. Neke od tih pretraga moguće je napraviti jedino na ovaj način, jer ih u laboratoriju kao ne rade već jedino na odjelu za svoje pacijente.

----------


## Bab

Curke, jel ja Vas mogu zamoliti za mali pomoć ?!

dokica mi je prepisala u idućem postupku clexan 0,4 i to od 21 dc kad bi trebala krenuti i sa decapeptylima.
Na kraju nisam dobila clexan nego fraxiparin 0,4 ali ja sam tek doma skužila tak da ih nisam odmah tamo pitala dal je to ista stvar. Na netu sam probala nešto naći ali nisam uspjela ništa konkretno.

E sad, znači zanima me da li je fraxiparin 0,4 istovjetna zamjena za clexan 0,4.

I još nešto, malo mi je čudno da se počinjem pikati od 21 dc i pikam se skroz do bete, a ako bude pozitivna i dalje. Muči me malo punkcija pod heparinom i krvarenje...

Do sada sam privatno bila u dva postupka sa fragminom ali sam ga počela korititit dan nakon punkcije.

Ne mogu trenutno do svoje doktorice pa ako ima neka od Vas da zna malo više da mi pomogne...

Hvala puno  :Kiss:

----------


## sweety

Bab? Ja te nisam pohvatala, pa me zanima da li si ti njih pohvatala...
Dakle, da li se počinješ pikat heparinom na 21dc ili sa decapeptlyem?

Obično se fraksiparin daje tek nakon transfera, zbog dva razloga, da bi se izbjegla ev. krvarenja u vrijeme punkcije, a i da se ne bi nepotrebno bola ako do transfera ni ne dođe.
Ali postoje i varijante kada se daje i od početka ciklusa, ali isam do sad čula da se daje i prije početka ciklusa (od 21dc).
Ajde provjeri...



Fraksiparin/clexan, su ista djelatna tvar, različiti proizvođači. Bitno je samo nastavit terapiju istim, ne mješat ih, a kojim se tretiraš, svejedno...

----------


## mare41

Bab, sjećam se da si rekla da krećeš od prvog dana ciklusa, a ako su ti rekli zbog dugog protokola od 21. dana, zajedno sa supresijom, onda je to to, imaš to negdje zapisano? Do 13. 10. stigneš provjeriti, kao što ti je sweety rekla.

----------


## Bab

sweety, 21 dc bi se trebala početi pikati i sa decapeptylom i sa fraxiparinom...i zato me muči ta punkcija ?!?!

Nisam ni ja još čula za takav primjer, pa mi je zato i bilo malo čudno :Undecided: 

Hvala  curke na odgovorima...

Ma i meni je malo čudno to pikanje heparinom ...niš mislim da će biti najpametnije nazvat ili otići tamo pa pitati nekoga...
Nisu mi niš napisali na protokol...samo je je doc rekla da kad počnem s lijekovima počnem i sa heparinom. Na protokolku mi piše samo gonal + decap.

joj, uvijek neki upitnici?!?!?!?!

----------


## mare41

Bab, ja ipak mislim da se clexan/fraxiparin/fragmin odnosi na prvi dan stimulacije, a ne na prvi dan supresije, aj ipak provjeri.

----------


## Bab

Mare, al mene i dalje brine ta punkcija pod heparinom???
Ili bezveze brijem???

Strah me da zbog razrijeđene krvi ne bi bilo problema kod punkcije...šta mislite???

----------


## sweety

> Mare, al mene i dalje brine ta punkcija pod heparinom???
> Ili bezveze brijem???
> 
> Strah me da zbog razrijeđene krvi ne bi bilo problema kod punkcije...šta mislite???


Ajde ajde, ne bude ti ništa, budu te zakrpali ako kreneš krvarit  :Grin: , no, pa u bolnicu i ideš.


Šala mala, bude sve OK.  :Wink:

----------


## sweety

*Bab*, daj mi kaži, da li si heparin dobila u bolnici besplatno i u kojoj to bolnici.

THNX...

----------


## Bab

Petrova je u pitanju i da , besplatno...tj na osnovu nalaza na koje me poslala moja MPO.

I sorry ako zvučim ko paničarka, ali jednom mi se desilo da sam nakon punkcije u prirodnjaku provela cijeli dan u bolnici jer je krvi bilo do koljena...pa nekak nemam želju opet ponavljati takav scenarij...

Hvala curke puno na pomoći  :Kiss:

----------


## sweety

> Petrova je u pitanju i da , besplatno...tj na osnovu nalaza na koje me poslala moja MPO.
> 
> I sorry ako zvučim ko paničarka, ali jednom mi se desilo da sam nakon punkcije u prirodnjaku provela cijeli dan u bolnici jer je krvi bilo do koljena...pa nekak nemam želju opet ponavljati takav scenarij...
> 
> Hvala curke puno na pomoći



Nekakva hipotetska opasnost postoji, da slučajno pogode kakvu žilicu, ali da ti ne znam što rade, to nisu velika krvarenja, bez obzira kako se to gadno doima.
Vidim da si imala 4 biokemijske i x broj neuspjelih implantacija, pa je to i ujedno i razlog zašto su ti dali prije punkcije, na neki način da se tijelo "pripremi". Nije to loše, budeš sad probala i tako, i nadam se da bude i konačno uspješno.  :Heart: 



Za ovo da li je besplatno, sam pitala jer na SD, bez obzira na indikaciju, ne daju heparin besplatno prije pozitivne bete, tako da se masa cura pika sa heparinom koje 15 dana same financiraju, bez obzira što postoji indikacija i preporuka.

----------


## Bab

A očito ne vrijede ista pravila za sve bolnice...ili je to čak i od doktora do doktora...ne znam... :Undecided: 

I ja se nadam da ćemo konačno dočekati neki postojani +, jer mi je ovih koji odu nakon nekog vremena već zbilja preko glave...

----------


## mare41

Bab, koliko ja znam-nije do bolnica nego do indikacija i nalaza koje imaš. Mi svi s "normalnim" trombofilijama imamo pravo na fragmin tek kasnije.

----------


## miba

> Mare, al mene i dalje brine ta punkcija pod heparinom???
> Ili bezveze brijem???
> 
> Strah me da zbog razrijeđene krvi ne bi bilo problema kod punkcije...šta mislite???



Bab i ja bih u idućem postupku trebala krenut s fragminom prije punkcije i pomalo se bojim , al vjerujem da će sve biti dobro-pa znaju naši dr. što rade...

sweety kako to misliš da faktor V kod nas ne postoji???

----------


## sweety

> sweety kako to misliš da faktor V kod nas ne postoji???


"jedva da postoji"
Nije da ne postoji, ali ne u količini koliko MTHFR i PAI kombinacije.
Izrazito je rijedak u našoj srednje-evropskoj populaciji.

----------


## Mury

> "jedva da postoji"
> Nije da ne postoji, ali ne u količini koliko MTHFR i PAI kombinacije.
> Izrazito je rijedak u našoj srednje-evropskoj populaciji.


Ja sam ipak jedna od tih rijetkih  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

cure možda se malo udaljim od teme ali zanima me koliko dođe fragmin u apoteci,trebam nabaviti pa da se pripremim ty

----------


## mare41

jo, prodaju se po 10 kom, i tih 10 košta 167 kn, prethodno se uglavnom trebaju naručit.

----------


## lberc

Evo,ja u ovom postupku dobivam fraxiparin,dr na sd. mi je rekao da ga kupim,ali mi je moja ginekologica dala uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu,pa su mi ga oni dali,ali ja ne hodam u bolnicu nek me mm doma pika.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Fragmin 2500 u ljekarni na VV 1 kutija (10 kom) 142 kn.

----------


## mare41

Mia Lily, hvala na info, a izgleda da su u zadnje vrijeme sve skloniji davati u bolnicama fragmin i prije engo se T potvrdi, odmah nakon tansfera, Iberc, to ideš na Hematologiju preko Dnevne?

----------


## lberc

> Mia Lily, hvala na info, a izgleda da su u zadnje vrijeme sve skloniji davati u bolnicama fragmin i prije engo se T potvrdi, odmah nakon tansfera, Iberc, to ideš na Hematologiju preko Dnevne?


Ma ja ti nisam uopće bila na hematologiji,dr mi je dal taj fraxiparin zato kaj je bilo već dosta postupaka,a trudnoće ne,ja sam ti to išla u biti preko hitne kod mene u bolnici u zagorju,samo kaj su trebali uputnicu od ginekologa tak da mogu pravdat te ljekove

----------


## miba

> Ja sam ipak jedna od tih rijetkih


 i ja... :Sad:

----------


## miba

> Fragmin 2500 u ljekarni na VV 1 kutija (10 kom) 142 kn.



 a trebaju li se tamo naručiti prije?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> a trebaju li se tamo naručiti prije?


Mislim da ne. Svaki put ih imaju.

----------


## sweety

> Ja sam ipak jedna od tih rijetkih





> i ja...


U dvije godine što kopam o ovome, vas dvije i još jedna osoba su svi koje sam srela da imaju jednu od ovih varijanti.
A bezbroj onih drugih sa MTHFR/PAI varijantama.

----------


## mare41

jesweety, i ja znam za njih jer je bilo rečeno da je FV kod nas jako rijedak, mislim da homozigota kod nas uopće  nema, a samo visibaba i ja imamo FII, možda još neko?

----------


## Matko

Nalazi s patologije glase:
MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena(CT)
PAI-1-inseracijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4g/5g)
ACE-inseracijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)

Nemoš vjerovat.....ali koagulogram mi je dobar s malim odstupanjima od normale.
Daj Bože da je samo ovo razlog..jer mislim da se i ovo nakako da rješiti.
Kad dobijem odgovor od DR.P.....javim vam :Very Happy:  

Evo javljam se ...Dr.P.Kaže obavezno prilikom sljedeće trudnoće uzimati HEPARIN... :Smile: 
utrogestane i stalno piti Folnu kiselinu.Jako sam zadovoljna s njegovim odgovorom.Bar je nešto konkretno,a ne samo dižite imunitet i sve če bit ok.Nadam se da sam pomogla,
Sad se bacam na topic kako ste uspijeli....radimo na  :Very Happy: tome.

----------


## Sela

Ne znam da li moje pitanje spada ovdje,ali u prvi mah ne mogu se sjetiti gdje bih ga postavila osim tu.
Zasto neke pacijentice(trudne i sa spontanim u anamnezi) salju sa nalazima na Povjerenstvo da bi dobile antikoagulativnu terapiju a 
nekima samo terapiju  propise MPO i uz uputnicu svog soc gina uredno mjesecno podizu svoje doze?
Da li je razlika u tome sto je nekima propisana terapija od transfera pa i ranije a nekima od momenta kad se dijagnosticira trudnoca?
Da li moze biti presudna cinjenica da je  IVF postupak radjen van HR?
Kako to da neki ginekolozi  u domovima zdravlja daju uputnice za dnevnu bolnicu i heparinsku terapiju a neki kazu da bez
potvrde Povjerenstva ne mogu dati uputnice?

----------


## sweety

> Ne znam da li moje pitanje spada ovdje,ali u prvi mah ne mogu se sjetiti gdje bih ga postavila osim tu.
> Zasto neke pacijentice(trudne i sa spontanim u anamnezi) salju sa nalazima na Povjerenstvo da bi dobile antikoagulativnu terapiju a 
> nekima samo terapiju  propise MPO i uz uputnicu svog soc gina uredno mjesecno podizu svoje doze?
> Da li je razlika u tome sto je nekima propisana terapija od transfera pa i ranije a nekima od momenta kad se dijagnosticira trudnoca?
> Da li moze biti presudna cinjenica da je  IVF postupak radjen van HR?
> Kako to da neki ginekolozi  u domovima zdravlja daju uputnice za dnevnu bolnicu i heparinsku terapiju a neki kazu da bez
> potvrde Povjerenstva ne mogu dati uputnice?


Odgovor na sva ova pitanja i varijante jest: Zato što imamo "krasno" zdravstvo.  :Grin:  Pa dijagnostika, preporuke, načini djelovanja, uglavnom cijeli sustav nije usklađen. :Grin: 

Tako idu i kombinirane tehnike:
1. Preporuka od transfera-pacijentica dobije u bolnici od MPO-ovca heparin (ako ga imaju)
2. Preporuka od transfera-pacijentica ne dobije u bolnici od MPO-ovca heparin nego ga plaća iz džepa do potvrde bete.
3. Nastavak na br. 2 Ovisno kako dopadne kod kojeg doktora, tako ovaj ili zahtjeva komisiju ili mu je nalaz bete dovoljan za uputnicu za dnevnu bolnicu.
4. Nadležni ginić nesmije sam izdat recept za davanje heparina, već bolnica izdaje, zato se daje uputnica za dnevnu bolnicu. Osim ako nije drukčije u dotičnog liječnika/bolnici.
5. ...
6... Svaki doktor svoja politika, svaka bolnica svoj kaos, pardon, način rada...

Sad zavisi koju kombinaciju izvučeš...
Nekako mi sliči na Jack Pot mašinu, pa kako ti ispadne kad okreneš ručku...  :Grin:

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima....zanima me gdje se radi kariogram,kolika je cijena(ako se plaća)?
I još nešto,što treba pisati na uputnici?hvala :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mi smo kariogram radili na Rebru. Ništa nismo platili. Uzmeš uputnicu od dr. opće prakse za sebe i muža. 
Mislim da na uputnici treba pisati genetski savjet. Ali, ako nemate dopunsko zdravstveno, mislim da se onda nešto plaća.
Pogledaj postove prije, pisali smo o tome. Mislim da sam ja napisala i broj tel. sa Rebra.

----------


## Bab

Mi smo isto radili kariogram na rebru.
Uz dopunsko nismo ništa platili.
Meni je moj dr opće prakse dala uputnicu na kojoj je pisalo kariogram za oba supružnika, tako da MM nije ni trebao svoju uputnicu.

Ali to je bilo u 12 mjesecu 2009 pa su se možda neke stvari i promjenile  :Undecided:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, sweety, LOL. Ali, to je tako. Sela, nema ti veze jel' postupak vani ili ne - rubrika JackPot ti je to.

----------


## Sela

Fala cure,jasno mi je. :Ups:

----------


## Bab

Curke,

jel može pomoć iskusnijih fraxiparinki ???

Na uputama piše da se ne smije davat u blizini pupka...
e sad, gdje si vi to pikate??? Ja sam si do sada( ovih par dana) pikala jedno 5 cm od pupka(lijevo i desno) ali ne znam da li je to ok???

I dal si mogu nešto loše napravit ako ga dajem preblizu pupku?

Sorry što gnjavim, ali do sada sam koristila fragmin pa mi je ovo novost.
Hvala na pomoći  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

Bab, kiara79 i još neko su objašnjavali točno za fragmin na prethodnim stranicama, aj ih pitaj za fraxiparine....

----------


## Bab

budem poslala pp kiari da tu ne davim sve ljude.
Hvala Mare :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Ja koristim fraxiparin i dok sam se bockala u trbuh sarala sam u svim pravcima oko pupka,nikad preblizu jer mi je to nesto strasno izgledalo,maax nekih 3cm od pupka.Sad se bodem u ledja jer naprijed vise ne mogu a na nogama mi ostaju kvrge po nekoliko nedjelja koje jaaaako bole.

----------


## anddu

Curke treba mi freška info. Smilovao se dr. i meni (iako ne vjerujem dok ne vidim uputnicu) pa će mi dati raditi pretrage na trombofiliju. Ali kako nisam iz Zg to mi je komplicirano, pa me zanima treba li se naručivati u Vinogradskoj? Tamo sam ionako u četvrtak pa sam mislila to obaviti ako nema naručivanja. I u kojem labu vadim krv? Tnx

----------


## Inesz

anddu, ne moraš se naručivati. krv vade od 7-9 u biokemijskom laboratoriju-u prizemlju one zgrade koja se nalazi preko puta ginekologije i pedijatrije. (u prizemlju zgrad u kojoj je i ednokrinološki laboratorij ako si hormone vadila u vinogradskoj).

----------


## anddu

Super, hvala ti najdraža moja trudničice. Samo nisam sigurna da ću stići do 9 pa ću čekati kad budem dolazila u postupak

----------


## Inesz

anddu, vidjela sam da uzimaju ljude i iza 9. gužve su velike, nisu vraćali pacijente koji su stigli u 9 i 20. Nemoj ostavljat za drugi postupak, nalazi se dugo čekaju, znaju u labosu biti bez reagensa pa se još duže čeka. ako ne stigneš na vrijeme, zamoli u labosu da te uzmu, reci im si prevalila 700 km do bolnice, ne mogu te odbiti i vjerujem da neće.
mogu ti ja otić i uzet broj u 9 h, reći im da dolaziš iz daleka i da te malo pričekaju....

----------


## mare41

Inesz  (anddu) ja bi rekla ipak da vade do pola 10, brišem pisanje kad me Inesz preduhitrila :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Ma ne trebaš se mučiti Inesz, ako primaju i iza 9 vjerujem da ću stići i sve je ovo ionako pod uvjetom da mi dr. da obećanu uputnicu.

----------


## velika.jabuka

curke drage, lijepo vas molim za pomoć..
još sam malo zbunjena danas dobivenim nalazima, pa ako bi me netko mogao malo usmjeriti.. jer ništa ne kužim!

f II - nema mutacija
f VL - nema mutacija
PAI1 - homozigot 4G
MTHFR - heterozigot

imamo dečka od 2,5 godine.u siječnju smo izgubili bebu u 25. tjednu trudnoće, u svibnju je bila vanmaternična..

je li ovo mogući uzrok, koje su prognoze za iduću trudnoću?

----------


## sweety

Curke, trombofilija ne uzrokuje vanmaterničnu.
Vanmaterničnu uzrokuju začepljeni/oštećeni jajovodi.

S obzirom da si imala prekid trudnoće u 25tj., čiji uzrok može biti trombofilija, vjerojatno je taj prekid ostavio traga na jajovodima koji su usljed oštećenja doveli do vanmaternične.
Pretpostavljam.


Prije slijedeće trudnoće, s obzirom na vanmaterničnu, valjalo bi pregledati prohodnost jajovoda, da u slučaju začepljenja ne bi opet došlo do vanmaternične.
A onda dalje u novoj trudnoći, najvjerojatnije heparin.

----------


## freya7

Pozdrav svima!
Molim pomoć, molila bih interpretaciju nalaza za prijateljicu,do sada imala biokemijsku trudnoću i jedan sponatni u 8tj trudnoću. Obje su bile prirodnim putem.

*FII (G20210A), genotipizacija protrombina*
G/G homozigot divljeg tipa

*PAI-1 (5G/4G), genotipizacija inhibitora aktivatora plazminogena-1*
5G/4G heterozigot
*
MTHFR (C677T), genotipizacija metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaze*
T/T mutirani homozigot

te ima i ove nalaze: svi su ok, jedino ovaj zbunjuje(označen sa crvenim)
Antikardiolipinska antitijela IgG (*) 2,4 GPL-U/ml  (neg.: < 10,0)
Antikardiolipinska antitijela IgM (*) 1,1 MPL-U/ml (neg.: < 7,0)
Akt. parc. tromboplast.vrijeme (APTV) (*) 1,0  (0,8 do 1,2)
Akt. parc. tromboplast.vrijeme (APTV) 26 s (23 do 32)
D - dimeri (*) 0,31 mg/L (do 0,5)
Antitrombin (AT) (*) 100,9 % aktivnosti (70 do 120)
Protein C (PC) (*) 83 % aktivnosti (70 do 140)
APC rezistencija (APCR) (*) 0,96 (omjer >0,86) (Napomena: Vrijednost APC rezistencije je unutar referentnog intervala i  isključuje potrebu određivanja FV (Leiden) genotipizacije.)
APTV(s) test miješanja uz LAC (*) 27 s (Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC
Lupus antikoagulant (LAC) (*) 1,18  (do 1,37)
Protein S (PS) (*) 88 % aktivnosti (70 do 123)


Unaprijed hvala

----------


## jo1974

po mom laičkom poznavanju a neki znaju i bolje ovo je definitivno za heparin a i ovaj lac se treba ispitti i mora se snekim savjetovati koji se u to razumije cure če ti bolje objasniti

----------


## freya7

ok hvala.....na laičkom odgovoru  :Wink: 

nadam se da će se još netko javiti sa odgovorima

----------


## Mia Lilly

I LAC ti je ok.

----------


## mare41

> I LAC ti je ok.


X
Nema koga ovaj LAC nije zbunio, al treba čitati ono što piše pod objašnjenje: _(Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC
Lupus antikoagulant (LAC) (*) 1,18  (do 1,37)_
Dakle, sve do 1,37 je  u redu.

----------


## Inesz

cure radi li koji privatni laboratorij antifosfolipidna i antikardiolipinska antitijela i koja je cijena?

----------


## inna28

Cure,gdje se radi HLA tipizacija i što mora pisati na uputnici,koji zavod ili što već?
I još nešto,smetaju li antibiotici i tablete za imunitet kod testiranja na trombofiliju?Moram li ići natašte?
Jooj,imam milijun pitanja,budući da mi je sve ovo novo i zvuči mi kao znanstvena fantastika :Smile: 
Hvala vam,unaprijed

----------


## Snekica

Nakon koliko neuspješnih IVF/ICSI-a su vas doktori slali na imun. pretrage?

----------


## sweety

> Nakon koliko neuspješnih IVF/ICSI-a su vas doktori slali na imun. pretrage?


Mislim da velikim dijelom ovisi i koliko si bila dosadna u traženju i naravno koliko se dotični liječnik želi baviti dijagnostikom.

----------


## ina33

Ne ovisi ti to o broju, ovisi ti o liječniku, i tebi. Neki - nikad. Neki - i prije 2, ako je žena blizu 40-te i nema kad odrađivat trilijune neuspješnih postupaka i skupljat u anamnezi više od 3 spontana. To ti upoće nije nikakav dogovoreni hodogram, da ima neke od svih reproduktivaca opće prihvaćene guidelinese. Doduše, i većina stvari u MPO-u je takva.

Ima, za zdrave, nakon 3 spontana. Iz iskustva ti mogu reći da je većina to, maltene, sama sebe slala, osim ako te ne zahvati neki imunološki val neke klinike - recimo, CITO to sad voli od nekih tražit. Opet, iz moje laičke perspektive... upitno je koliko to pomaže i koliko je stvarno u tome problem i koliko se uopće može nekoj ženi/nekom paru s time pomoći.

Tj. nije ti to black-white - aha-ta vrijednost tolika i tolika, znači, obavezno terapija ta i ta i to ziher pomaže i odgovor je na problem konkretnog para. Također, terapiju se većina pak sama plaća, čak i u trudnoći, osim ako ne prolaze nekako preko rijetkih bolničkih liječnika naklonjenih tome, čini mi se itd. A što je pravi put... iz mojih cipela, odgovor zna samo vjetar, a pravi put je odradit IVF što si mlađi i to čim prije 4 i nadat se upast u dobru stranu statistike i to je to.

Sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Tražila sam u više navrata i čak sam joj se nacrtala s cijelim popisom (skinutog s Rode) pa mi je počela objašnjavati koja pretraga je za šta (npr. ovo je nakon više pobačaja, ovo je nakon mrtve bebe...), neznam da li može MPO dr. dati prijedlog za neke pretrage. Možda bi onda i ginićka bila naklonjenija davanju pojedinih uputnica. Bo! Čudno mi je da nakon svih neuspjeha, ja kontroliram samo štitnjaču i briseve?! Čak mi je jedna bubica šapnula da je čak možda problem u tome da sam alergična na spermu MM, a neznam kako to iskontrolirati, i da li se to uopće može.

----------


## Snekica

ina33, trenutno sam u 5.IVF/ICSI-u  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Snekica, ovo alergija na spermu je totalna bezvezarija, vjeruj mi. Svi mi želimo odgovore i čudno nam je kad xy IVF ne uspijeva i svi mi smo brijali ili brijemo /i ja/ da je odgovor u imunološkoj inkompatibilnosti, NK stanicama itd. Odgovor sigurno nije na alergiji za spermu. Konkretno, snekice, ako si odrađivala išta od ova 4 ICSI po novom zakonu.... ne bi ih računala, ako imaš odgovor veći od 3 stanice. Opet, vjerojatnije je da je stvar u endometriozi. Opet tu ti nema baš pomoći, postoje raznorazne brije vani, uključivo neki endometral flushing, ali to ostaje na razini.... lijepo zvuči, ali malo pomaže. Znam da ti je to racionalno teško prihvatiti, teško je i meni bilo i napravila sam sve dok to sve nisam problaa pa na svojo koži utvrdila... da i ne pomaže baš, a da pola ljudi ima ovu ili onu neku mutaciju itd.

Nema šanse da će ti opća ginica napravit te pretrage na temelju toga što si joj printnula s neta, em su skupe, em nema šanse. 

Na kraju, za napravit te pretrage, trebaš ići kod liječnika koji o tome uopće žele razgovarat, ne znam jesu li tvoji Riječani takvi, onda još čekaš pretrage na Rebru nekih mjesec dana, pa je opet upitna terapija, najčešće. Ili možeš i unatoč tome svemu probat s heparinom, a većina od nas ne može to prelomit i hoće nešto na temelju nekog nalaza... a sve je to ono... upitno... i najčešće je, iz moje sadašnje perspektive, koja isto nije konačna, jer nikad nije konačna, jer smo mi ipak pacijenti, samo emotivna terapija ("napravila sam/smo sve").

Ako hoćeš te pretrage, moraš ići kod ljudi koji uopće o tome žele razgovarati, zasad su ti to samo dr. iz Vilija i CITO, ako dobro shvaćam, nešto je i vaša dolje docentica o tome počela pričat, ali ne znam je li to pričanje ranga da bi baš napisala uputu "molim učiniti te i te nalaze" ili nije. Pitaj onoga kod kojeg ćeš radit idući IVF, ako ovaj ne uspije, pa ćeš vidjet reakciju. Sretno!

Shvaćam da se na temelju nečijeg iskustva/grešaka ne može prihvatit stvar, nego da većina mora napravit svoje greške... tj. sama to sve proći... pa sam ti ipak napisala kako ja to vidim. To su brojna pitanja, odgovori... upitni.. mislim njihova terapeutska moć je upitna.

----------


## ina33

Tj., čini mi se da je utješno-prihvaćajuća moć te terapije veća nego imunološka. Iako, nakon prve trudnoće sam brijala da je to ziher zbog, realno gledano, placebo doze dexhametasona, pinky ti je sad uvjerena da je spas bio u heparinima, danijela32 je svojedobno uzimala samo između punkcije i transfera kortić i bila uvjerena to je to, lidali i tigy su brijale na ivig i NK stanice, a i ja s njima, bio je to melem za moje idiopatske uši itd. (to su sve zbivanja od pred 5 godina). Sve smo to bile pokupile od nekog stranjskojg/našeg hodorama nekog reproduktivca, mislim, nije bilo ful out of the blue, ali sve je to upitno... Sve ti se to perspektivom mijenja, a sve naše perspektive su ipak - pacijentske.

----------


## ina33

Zato, ako ništa, potakni svoju šprehu sa svojim sadašnjim/budućim reproduktivcem-kom, ako ništa - bit će ti bolje, u stilu - evo, pitala sam ga/ju i dobila neki odgovor.

----------


## ina33

I nije tako čudno da si na 5-tom IVF-u. Čak 40% ne uspije u tih prva 4 (standardna, stimulirana, ne znam kako brojit ove novozakonske). Znači, nije neuspjeh u IVF-u tako rijedak i takvo čudo, realno gledano, kako mi volimo, na žalost, misliti... A da baš ima jednoznačan odgovor... lagala bih kad bih tvrdila da je to tako.

----------


## Snekica

Ma znam, da, zato sam i postavila pitanje, jer sam više luda od "istraživanja" od kojeg pola pisanog ne kužim, pa dok pokušam pročitati do kraja,  zaboravila sam šta sam htjela _googlati_  :Laughing:  Najbolje je sve prepustiti slučaju, a jbg, kad ja baš jako u slučaje ne vjerujem  :Smile:  Kod mene baš ne pali ono "Ako Bog da, bit' će!"

----------


## Snekica

Ina33, još se nisam navikla da moram pričekati tvoja 3 posta za redom, pa sam malo ubrzala  :Laughing:  Odgovor je za tvoj 1.post! Šta mi bí???

----------


## sweety

> Ina33, još se nisam navikla da moram pričekati tvoja 3 posta za redom, pa sam malo ubrzala  Odgovor je za tvoj 1.post! Šta mi bí???


Treba sad skužit i koji je njeni prvi post  :Laughing: 

Al realno, tako stvari stoje, nažalost. :Wink:

----------


## ina33

> Ina33, još se nisam navikla da moram pričekati tvoja 3 posta za redom, pa sam malo ubrzala  Odgovor je za tvoj 1.post! Šta mi bí???


 :Smile: . Pitaj ti... ali, trust me, odrađivanje tih pretraga tek te vodi u dubioze, dal' što uzimat, ili ne, kako doći do lijekova itd. Mislim, you're your own girl, naravski. Ja ti samo slikam sliku koju sam ja prošla i zaključke moje trenutne faze, ali, sve ti je to promjenjivo, kad se sjetim kako sam ja brijala o NK stanicama, tako je to dobro zvučalo... i logično bilo... jer te idiopatija stvarno hebe u glavu i dan danas je teško prihvatit ono - demit, pa kako se nisam još opustila  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

> cure radi li koji privatni laboratorij antifosfolipidna i antikardiolipinska antitijela i koja je cijena?


http://www.genos.hr/naslovna/usluge/ ovdje su rekli  da će početi radit na jesen, al ne treba zaboraviti da se u bolnicama  pretrage mogu i platiti, ako se nema uputnica, teba provjeriti i  nazvati, sigurno ima i drugih privat labosa, malo uguglaj.

----------


## mare41

> Nakon koliko neuspješnih IVF/ICSI-a su vas doktori slali na imun. pretrage?


U zadnje vrijeme navodno Petrova nakon 3, hm, ti imaš 4....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja mislim da ne škodi napraviti i te pretrage nakon više neuspjelih IVF-ova pa bilo to placebo efekt poslije il stvarno nešto znači, mene su one inžinjerke na Rebru pitale kad sam došla vaditi krv za te imunološke i koagulacijske pretrage kao dal sam imala dosta spontanih pa sam rekla da ne ali sam imala 7 IVF-ova i onda su se čudile kao što me nitko nije već poslao do sada jer to se inače odrađuje nakon recimo 3. neuspjelog IVF-a. Koliko čujem i u Pragu je praksa uzimati dex i fragmin nakon postupka vjerojatno nije onda skoz bezveze ta teorija.

----------


## mare41

> Cure,gdje se radi HLA tipizacija i što mora pisati na uputnici,koji zavod ili što već?
> I još nešto,smetaju li antibiotici i tablete za imunitet kod testiranja na trombofiliju?Moram li ići natašte?


Mislim da je dosta da piše Zavod za tipizaciju tkiva, KBC Zagreb, (traži se: HLA tipizacija), i to je jedna od pretraga za koju se do pred par godina mislilo da je jako važna, a sad se to više ne misli...
Za pretrage urođene trombofilije ne smeta ništa.

----------


## ina33

Ništa nije bez veze. Ali, opet, da ima baš previše veze.... ko to zna. Svojedobno - pred 10 godina, su dex davali i na VV-u pa odustaše.U MB-u su protiv toga i ustraju na toj liniji, kao i Šimunić, kao i Lučinger. CITO nije kao bed itd. Ove s Rebra... one upadaju u "sućutni mode" i užasno su ljubazne, čim im kažeš više od 4 IVF-a, ali opet, nisu one nešto relevantne za određivanje terapija i procjenu jel' to čemu... Jedan od mladih porodničara je uzdisao na svaku moju operaciju pri uzimanju anamneze i sućutno tc-tc- govorio, opet... kakva je relavantnost toga. Mislim da je i SD, tj. Bauman, više-manje odustao od toga, i on je davao prije (nekih 5 godin) svima dex itd. Sad kao Petrova to vrti...

Još je najmanji bed odčekat sve te pretrage i reagense i namolit nekog da napiše uputnicu. The question is je što s tim... Jedina terapija dex i heparin, a mislim da pražani niti ne traže pretrage, nego šibaju svima... ili traže?

----------


## mare41

> Koliko čujem i u Pragu je praksa uzimati dex i fragmin nakon postupka vjerojatno nije onda skoz bezveze ta teorija.


Dex stalno, a fragmin nakon nekoliko neuspjeha.

----------


## ina33

BTW, navodno u Americi svima ide ICSI, bez obzira na dg., jer je IVF preskup da se ne puca iz svih oružja i da se ne dođe do oplodnje. Dakle, protokol neke klinike... ovisi o sto stvari.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Aha dobro znam da sam pročitala ali nisam upamtila sve detalje

----------


## mare41

U Pragu ne vjeruju u važnost imunoloških i trombofilijskih pretraga, al će dati svu moguću terapiju, imunosupresivnu i andol 100 za prvi pokušaj, a plus antikoagulantnu od trećeg neuspjeha na dalje (i bez nalaza).

----------


## ina33

A a propos pondera prijateljskih komentara iz labova... Evo, pred godinu dana mene su pred dvije godine prijateljski upozorili u Vinogradskoj kad sam išla vadit AMH i kad su čuli da mi je to za MB da su čuli da Maribor prestaje raditi i da su njima tako rekli, pa mi govore, čisto da se organiziram...

----------


## sweety

> Dex stalno, a fragmin nakon nekoliko neuspjeha.


Dex djeluje da "nabilda" organizam, pa na neki način lakše dolazi do "prihvata" stanice.

Heparin je druga priča.
Prvo ta trombofilija, bezbroj je kombinacija, ovako onako + ovo + ono... Fakat, svako izvuče svoju kombinaciju, čisti Poker...
Ali vrijedi napravit pretrage.
Ne samo zbog mogućih implantacija... Ako postoji problem endometrioze, veća je vjerojatnost da endometrioza sprrečava začeće nego trombofilija...
Ali ako onda ideš gledat kad se namučiš da začmeš pod endometriozom, zašto riskirat trudnoću pod trombofiliom ako već postoji vrlo dostupna terapija.

Ja sam do moje tromb. došla tako što je trudnoća krenula naopako, da nije, tko zna kad bi krenula na te pretrage, možda nikad, a tko zna koliko mi je začeća spriječila...
Moja mama ima barem pola mutacija koje imam i ja, i rodila je troje bez heparina, a danas bi za te mutacije dobila terapiju...
Vrlo je relativno...
Ali kad nemamo za što, onda se hvatamo i za slamku...


*Mare*, samo sam se nadovezala na tvoj citat, endometrioza nema veze s tobom...

----------


## ina33

> U Pragu ne vjeruju u važnost imunoloških i trombofilijskih pretraga, al će dati svu moguću terapiju, imunosupresivnu i andol 100 za prvi pokušaj, a plus antikoagulantnu od trećeg neuspjeha na dalje (i bez nalaza).


Pa da. Onda je dovoljno naći ginića ili kliniku koja će to prepisat, bez vrćenja pretraga. Tako će napravit i Ameri, barem po onome što sam čula. Maribor neće. Itd. Ovi ovako, oni onako.

----------


## ina33

> Moja mama ima barem pola mutacija koje imam i ja, i rodila je troje bez heparina, a danas bi za te mutacije dobila terapiju...


I ne bi bilo cristal clear treba li joj uopće....

----------


## mare41

sweety, zapravo se stalno ponavljamo, al za nove-heparin za spontane (s nalazima) obavezan, za implantaciju (s nalazima) utjeha (al aj se usudi ne tješit se kad si prošao sve i svašta).

----------


## ina33

> sweety, zapravo se stalno ponavljamo, al za nove-heparin za spontane (s nalazima) obavezan, za implantaciju (s nalazima) utjeha (al aj se usudi ne tješit se kad si prošao sve i svašta).


Potpis. Ali, neki se usude,ima baš tvrdih oraha i baš su na liniji neću ja prepisivat ono što mislim da je placebo (MB, IVF Centar, IVF Poliklinika)... Sve ti to ovisi... na koga naletiš. I što u tom trenutku želiš. Istine nema... ne zna se ko je u pravu.

----------


## Snekica

E sad ste me svu smotale...!  Napravila bi sve samo da se jednom ne lupam po glavi kako sam bila bedasta i nisam napravila sve šta je u mojoj moći. Ok! Pitam MPO dr. šta on misli i šta bi on savjetovao npr. svojoj ženi.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Hebiga, ovisi kojeg ćeš MPO pitat. Vlaisavljević, Lučinger - ne. Itd. Znamo ti već nabrojit, više-manje, što bi koji svojoj ženi rekao. Upravo ti ovo govorim da vidiš koliko je to sve skupa frustrirajuće i na tebi je kome ćeš se priklonit, sve da i napraviš te nalaze. Doslovno... ko izbori. Relativni beauty contest - iz perspektive pacijenta. Čije ti bolje legne u tom trenu.... a to ovisi i tome ko ti je odgovorio na ovo tu pitanje, jel zo, jel pinky, jel ja itd. - svako svoju priču pjeva.

----------


## Snekica

E sad ste me svu smotale...!&nbsp; Napravila bi sve samo da se jednom ne lupam po glavi kako sam bila bedasta i nisam napravila sve šta je u mojoj moći. Ok! Pitam MPO dr. šta on misli i šta bi on savjetovao npr. svojoj ženi.  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ode moj post dvaput. Jer dvaput je dvaput  :Embarassed:

----------


## mare41

Kad ne ide-treba iščekirat sve-štitnjaču, trombofiliju, koagulaciju, redovne briseve, (ja ponavljala histero)...tek onda možeš reći: napravila sam sve što sam mogla, više od toga nema.

----------


## ina33

:Love: . U istim smo dilemama bile.... Sretno, pa makako presjekla, pa ma što odgovorio tvoj MPO što bi on svojoj ženi/sestri, ako je MPO žensko.

S tim da ovo što kaže kadauna - to nije medicinski, to je pacijentski razlog. I on je validan, definitivno. Učini ono čemu si ti sklonija, jer ti objektivnog odgovora nema, imaju samo subjektivni.

----------


## ina33

Evo kako sam ja svojedobno presjekla što ću, svojedobno - ono, ako HZZO može snosit relativnu besmislenost krio postupaka, može i moje pretrage. Pa sam ih odradila. Nakon odrađenih pretraga stvar nije bila ful jasna. 

Pa sam postpuala ovisno od trenutka i o dostpunosti terapije - jel' bi stizala nabaljvat lijekove ili ne i o drugim okolnostima - ako bi bila već bolesna ili je sezona gripe, ne bi uzimala kortiće, heparin najčešće da. Ali, ono.. .bez vjere.. .jer su se pozitivne bete redale neovisno o svemu - jedna bez ičeg (i dex i kortići), jedna samo s dexom, jedna s heparinima. Na kraju, tijek svega, iz moje perspektive, određivao je konkretni embrij. Ako je "mrtvo puhalo", ništa mu neće udahnut život i bolje je da se agonija završi čim prije, a ne da mu moram radit čeku na prenatalnom testiranju, ako je fajter, izborit će se već i sam i bez tih pomagača.

I to je sasvim iracionalno, i bezvezno, i pacijentsko postupanje.

Ali, to je tako... nema crno-bijele upute. Ima teorije i naše priklanjanje njima.

----------


## nina977

> U Pragu ne vjeruju u važnost imunoloških i trombofilijskih pretraga, al će dati svu moguću terapiju, imunosupresivnu i andol 100 za prvi pokušaj, a plus antikoagulantnu od trećeg neuspjeha na dalje (i bez nalaza).


mare41,koliko miligrama Dexamethasona dnevno daju u Pragu i od kojeg dana.Thanks!

----------


## freya7

evo mene opet ,da li netko može ovo protumačiti.....




> Pozdrav svima!
> Molim pomoć, molila bih interpretaciju nalaza za prijateljicu,do sada imala biokemijsku trudnoću i jedan sponatni u 8tj trudnoću. Obje su bile prirodnim putem.
> 
> *FII (G20210A), genotipizacija protrombina*
> G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
> 
> *PAI-1 (5G/4G), genotipizacija inhibitora aktivatora plazminogena-1*
> 5G/4G heterozigot
> *
> ...

----------


## mare41

freya7, za MTHFR ref. genotip je C/C, evo što kaže za homozigote T/T: _kod njih enzimska aktivnost metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaze iznosi samo 35% od aktivnosti kod osoba s genotipom divljeg tipa, što predstavlja mogući uzrok hiperhomocisteinemije._ Dakle, treba odrediti i homocistein (VV), a već su cure napisale da su ovakvi nalazi Pai i MTHFR indikacije za antikoagulantnu terapiju.
nina977, imunsupresija je u Pragu prednison, i daju prvo po pola tablete od 5, kasnije cijelu (od nakon transfera), a kod nas je to decortin i dexametasone.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mare41  počinje se davati od punkcije tih pola tablete?

----------


## mare41

Mimi, od transfera (iako, ja sam antipropaganda za sve te reapije :Smile: ).

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zašto misliš da je bespotrebno ili zbog nekih nuspojava?

----------


## mare41

Mimi, da mislim da je bespotrebno ne bi se šopala sa svačim, al  meni nije pomoglo, što ne znači da drugima neće.

----------


## freya7

> freya7, za MTHFR ref. genotip je C/C, evo što kaže za homozigote T/T: _kod njih enzimska aktivnost metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaze iznosi samo 35% od aktivnosti kod osoba s genotipom divljeg tipa, što predstavlja mogući uzrok hiperhomocisteinemije._ Dakle, treba odrediti i homocistein (VV), a već su cure napisale da su ovakvi nalazi Pai i MTHFR indikacije za antikoagulantnu terapiju.
> nina977, imunsupresija je u Pragu prednison, i daju prvo po pola tablete od 5, kasnije cijelu (od nakon transfera), a kod nas je to decortin i dexametasone.


hvala na odgovoru  :Wink:

----------


## miba

> Potpis. Ali, neki se usude,ima baš tvrdih oraha i baš su na liniji neću ja prepisivat ono što mislim da je placebo (MB, IVF Centar, IVF Poliklinika)... Sve ti to ovisi... na koga naletiš. I što u tom trenutku želiš. Istine nema... ne zna se ko je u pravu.



-izgleda da je IVF centar promijenio politiku -dr. L. sad prepisuje fragmin ( barem meni je,a i još nekim curama)naravno nakon nalaza

----------


## ina33

Wow! Od kojeg dana - transfera, bete?

----------


## jo1974

ja kad sam proljetos otišla kod lučija sa kompletnim nalazim trombofilije reko mi je da je malo skeptičam ali ako baš inzistiram jer sam imala hrpu izgubljenih trudnoća,od mrtvorođenće do vanmaterićne i par spontanih,tako da ja idem na heparin od 2500,u biti šta mi bude jeftinije ,još prije par dana sam i saznala od koga sam si to nasljedila od moga tate potvrđeno 100%,

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Wow! Od kojeg dana - transfera, bete?


Ja od transfera.

----------


## ribica1505

Cure, oprostite na upadanju, ali ako mi netko može protumačiti nalaz. 
Dakle: 
1. FII (G20210A) genotipizacija protrombina - genotip G/G
2. PAI-1 (5G/4G), genotipizacija inhibitora aktivatora plazminogena-1 - 4G/4G mutirani homozigot
3. MTHFR (C677T), genotipizacija metilentetrahidrofolat reduktaze - C/T heterozgot

Sve drugo, mislim, da mi je u redu. I homocistein sam radila, isto je OK, ali ovo gore navedeno, nemam pojma šta bi to značilo.
Molim vas, ako netko zna...

----------


## mare41

ribica, FII-nalaz uredan, PaI i MTHFR-indikacija za heparin (ili od transfera ili ako je prirodna T od pozitivnog testa).

----------


## tlukaci5

cure, imam jedno pitanje:
naime da li je neka od vas radila denzitometriju kostiju prije terapije heparinom, mene su uputili da to napravim prije nego počnem s heparinom jer on utječe na gustoću kostiju(naravno negativno), pa ako nalazi nisu u redu da baš nije preporučljivo ići s heparinom;
e sad, ja danas dobila nalaze denzitometrije i kažu, jedan od njih," osteopenia", nisam još išla s njima kod doktora, planiram sutra, ali već vidim neprilike, muči me da neću smijeti koristiti heparin, a polagala sam velike nade u idući pokušaj ivf-a, baš zbog njega.. :Sad:

----------


## mare41

aj pitaj na zdravlje i život dr R, znam da kortići loše utječu na kosti, al za heparin ne znam....

----------


## ina33

Draga tlukaci5, kako ne vjerujem u moć' pozitivnog mišljenja, bit ću malo grublja da ti pokušam pomoći u razjašnjenju tvog potencijalnog hodograma, of kors - ja NISAM doktor, ali ja bi to ovako:

- Realno, koliki može bit utjecaj 2 tjedna heparina na kosti - i ne baš neki (ako realno zaključimo da je veća šansa da do trudnoće ne dođe);

- sumnjam da je heparin toliki make/break IVF terapije, osim ako nemaš povijest spontanih (opet, upitno je koliko i tu pomaže).

Pa i kortikosteoridi poznato loše utječu na koštanu masu, a i trudnoća sama nije baš super za koštanu masu.

Ko te slao na denzitometriju? Nisu te valjda slali samo zbog terapije heparinom - ti bi bila prvi slučaj ako te samo zbog toga šalju, a za koji smo ovdje čuli.

BTW, po meni, valjda 50% žena koje imaju sjedalački posao i tipa 40 godina imaju barem osteopeniju negdje, najčešće mi se čini lumbalni dio, pogotovo ako se k tome prirodaju nepravilni (anovulatorni ciklusi) itd, normalno, niko se toliko ne skrinira baš osim ako ne dođe u neku dob ili ne sudjeluje u nekim testovima.

BTW, za osteoporozu i peniju ona Gajski i ta neka struja govori da je izmišljena bolest.... Koliko god me ta Gajski ono... nervirucka, tu čak nekako mi se čini da ima nešto, jer mislim da svi to imaju, a nije baš da pucaju kosti naokolo svima živima.
Ja bi napravila ovako - otišla na denzitometriju, pitala dr. R-a, a onda se opustila a propos heparina i njegovog utjecaja na kosti u roku od par tjedana. Ali, ako nemaš još neku dodatnu bolest zbog koje te na to šalju... ne bi se puno brinula. 

Ako pak zatrudniš pa to treba uzimat cijelu trudnoću, uvijek imaš vremena ići kod hematologa da ti baš određuje je li heparin apsolutno nužan u tvom slučaju i da ti važe risk-benefit za tvoj slučaj i eventualno se skinut s njega - pretpostavljam da ima i slučajeva skidanja s heparina, ali to ne znam - ili ti mogu propisat još dodatni kalcij itd.

Dakle, po meni - ima vremena i nije nekakva panika sad i odvdje.

Sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

I.. za utjeha kraj... znam jednu pacijenticu dr. R-a koja ima osteopeniju (nepravilni ciklusi) i cijelu je trudnoću bila na heparinu, znači, nije to takav bed da se s osteopenijom ne smije uzimat heparin.

----------


## ribica1505

> ribica, FII-nalaz uredan, PaI i MTHFR-indikacija za heparin (ili od transfera ili ako je prirodna T od pozitivnog testa).


Hvala Mare41 na odgovoru. 
Nadala sam se da neće doći do toga, ali valjda je i to bolje, nego da je neki već problem... Samo se nadam da je to uzrokovalo spontane pa da napokon znam uzrok?!
Hvala još jednom :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Draga tlukaci5, kako ne vjerujem u moć' pozitivnog mišljenja, bit ću malo grublja da ti pokušam pomoći u razjašnjenju tvog potencijalnog hodograma, of kors - ja NISAM doktor, ali ja bi to ovako:
> 
> - Realno, koliki može bit utjecaj 2 tjedna heparina na kosti - i ne baš neki (ako realno zaključimo da je veća šansa da do trudnoće ne dođe);
> 
> - sumnjam da je heparin toliki make/break IVF terapije, osim ako nemaš povijest spontanih (opet, upitno je koliko i tu pomaže).
> 
> Pa i kortikosteoridi poznato loše utječu na koštanu masu, a i trudnoća sama nije baš super za koštanu masu.
> 
> Ko te slao na denzitometriju? Nisu te valjda slali samo zbog terapije heparinom - ti bi bila prvi slučaj ako te samo zbog toga šalju, a za koji smo ovdje čuli.
> ...






hval, na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> cure, imam jedno pitanje:
> naime da li je neka od vas radila denzitometriju kostiju prije terapije heparinom, mene su uputili da to napravim prije nego počnem s heparinom jer on utječe na gustoću kostiju(naravno negativno), pa ako nalazi nisu u redu da baš nije preporučljivo ići s heparinom;
> e sad, ja danas dobila nalaze denzitometrije i kažu, jedan od njih," osteopenia", nisam još išla s njima kod doktora, planiram sutra, ali već vidim neprilike, muči me da neću smijeti koristiti heparin, a polagala sam velike nade u idući pokušaj ivf-a, baš zbog njega..


evo, probala sam dobiti odgovor na tvoje pitanje i dr kaže da heparin ne utječe na prisutnu osteopeniju.

----------


## mare41

tlukaci5, ko je tražio denzitometriju-MPO dr (koji?) ili neki drugi?

----------


## yin&yang

Možete li mi molim vas odgovoriti zašto je važno ne miješati clexan i fraksiparin i tko vam je rekao da se to ne smije. Ja sam naime trudna 8 tjedana, sa 5 tjedana sam bila u Petrovoj radi uvođenja terapije i uveli su mi Clexan 0,4, koji si dajem već tri tjedna. Oni su u međuvremenu moje papire poslali na povjerenstvo HZZO-a i danas su mi telefonom odgovorili da mi je stiglo rješenje da mi se odobrava terapija, ali fraksiparin 0,4 i oni meni kažu da je to isto.
Znači, ja bi sada nakon tri tjedna korištenja clexana trebala nastaviti sa fraksiparinom, a vi kažete da se to ne smije. Zašto?

----------


## kiara79

clexan,fragmin,fraxiparin,clivarin...sve je to ISTO...niskomolekularni heparin..

----------


## tlukaci5

mare, meni je hematolog napisao da odradim denzitometriju, a uputnicu sam dobila od moje doktorice opće prakse i baš sam bila kod nje s nalazom, pa mi je rekla da je to u biti sve u redu, u granicama normale  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Eto i mene u klubu...rekao mi dr R kad budem trudna, tj od transfera koji ćemo imati nekad u budučnosti, odmah uvodimo heparin :Razz:

----------


## alma_itd

Dobro nam dosla u ''klub'' i da se sto prije prebacis na pdf MPO trudnoca :Klap:

----------


## Sela

> Možete li mi molim vas odgovoriti zašto je važno ne miješati clexan i fraksiparin i tko vam je rekao da se to ne smije. Ja sam naime trudna 8 tjedana, sa 5 tjedana sam bila u Petrovoj radi uvođenja terapije i uveli su mi Clexan 0,4, koji si dajem već tri tjedna. Oni su u međuvremenu moje papire poslali na povjerenstvo HZZO-a i danas su mi telefonom odgovorili da mi je stiglo rješenje da mi se odobrava terapija, ali fraksiparin 0,4 i oni meni kažu da je to isto.
> Znači, ja bi sada nakon tri tjedna korištenja clexana trebala nastaviti sa fraksiparinom, a vi kažete da se to ne smije. Zašto?


I ja sam slican slucaj-sa Clexana  0,2 na Fraxiparin 0,4.

----------


## visibaba

> clexan,fragmin,fraxiparin,clivarin...sve je to ISTO...niskomolekularni heparin..


sve to jesu niskomolekularni heparini, ali bas da je isto, i nije...
ponovo link na clanak:
http://hrcak.srce.hr/index.php?show=...ak_jezik=97498 

u petrovoj je uobicajeno to saltanje clexan - fraxiparin i to je uglavnom tako jer je fraxiparin duplo jeftiniji. i svi oni vicu da je to sve isto. mene su negdje u pola trudnoce prebacili s clexana na fraxiparin; nisam se bunila - nisam imala bas ni izbora, osim da sama kupujem clexan, al sve je ispalo dobro :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

ajde cure molim vas odgovorite mi treba mi hitno ko zna gdje se može privatno ili u nekoj državnoj ustanovi napraviti pretraga na šečer tip1,nije za mene več za jednu rodicu,uputili su je na vv i dobila je termin tek iza božića jeli se to može napraviti u nekoj privatnoj ustanovi ili baš mora bit striktno vv ,ako može u privtnoj ustanovi gdje me možete uputiti ,pomozite,možda sam fulala temu ali prilično je hitno,hvala.

----------


## Gabi25

jo probaj nazvati Sunce, oni rade dosta pretraga pa mislim da bi mogli i to

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, stigli moji nalazi za trombofiliju. Može li koja iz znanja i iskustva komentirati?
Protein S: 70% (70-123)
Protein C: 86% (70-140)

FII: Genotip G/G (homozigot divljeg tipa)
PAI-1: Genotip 5G/4G (heterozigot)
MTHFR. Genotip C/T (heterozigot)

----------


## mare41

Inesz, kad ćeš se javiti dr-u koji te vodi? Dobiju trudnice terapiju heparinom za 2 mutacije (iako su ove blaže).

----------


## ina33

> mare, meni je hematolog napisao da odradim denzitometriju, a uputnicu sam dobila od moje doktorice opće prakse i baš sam bila kod nje s nalazom, pa mi je rekla da je to u biti sve u redu, u granicama normale


E, a hematolog je tu pak bog i batina, tu se definitivno slažem. I tu mi je on override nad ginićem.

Iako, hematologica, kažu svi jedna od najboljih u RH, s kojom sam razgovarala treba li pak meni eventualno u nekoj trudnoći fragmin, nije niti spominjala potrebu nekih pretraga.

Nema veze... shvatit ćemo možda čime se rukovode.

----------


## alma_itd

*Inesz* ja imam snizen S protein(neznam tacno koje su vrijednosti jer su rezultati u comp.kod mog MPO)ali je to bila indikacija za Fraxiparin(mada sam ja pocela sa terapijom i prije dobivenih rezultata,s obzirom na predhodne neuspjehe).Kad je mog MPO ginekolog vidio rezultate rekao je da imam valjda neki oblik trombofilije :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inna28

Cure ,trebam pomoć!
Stigao mi je dio nalaza i evo rezultati

Određivanje mutacije C-T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR:

HETEROZIGOT(MUT/WT)

Polimorfizam 4G/5G na položaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1(PAI-1):

prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela

ŠTA TO ZNAČI?
Hvala unaprije

----------


## sweety

> ...
> ŠTA TO ZNAČI?
> Hvala unaprije


MTHFR-heterozigot C/T
PAI-1 5G/5G

Jedan i drugi su slabija varijanta, ali budeš svejedno dobila terapiju heparinom.

----------


## Aurora*

*inna28* MTHFR je mutiran, heterozigot je blazi oblik mutacije, a PAI-1 je u redu. 5G/5G je normalan genotip.

----------


## yin&yang

Evo mali update vezano za heparine i različitost istih. Dakle, ako se ne sjećate da vas podsjetim, sada sam trudna 11 tjedana, u Petrovoj bolnici mi je uveden Clexane 0,4, preporuka hematologa također bila Clexane 0,4, ali Povjerenstvo HZZO-a mi odobrava Fraxiparine 0,4. Jučer sam bila kod hematologice na Rebru i ona se nikako ne slaže sa ovom odlukom povjerenstva, otvoreno mi je rekla da nije riječ o istim lijekovima (iako u Petrovoj lažu i tvrde pacijentima suprotno), da nisu zamjenjivi, da doza od 0,4 jednoga ne odgovara istoj drugog lijeka i da ser ona nikako ne slaže sa tom zamjenom. Uglavnom, ona mi je napislala na nalaz da nastavim uzimati terapiju Clexane 0,4 i da se žalim povjerenstvu na njihovu odluku.

----------


## tlukaci5

yin&yang možeš li mi reći zašto su inzistirali na clexan-u, a ne heparin, i kad si ti i na čiju preporuku krenula koristiti isti?
zanima me jer i ja ću najvjerojatnije završiti na jednom..

----------


## linalena

Cure gdje se mogu napraviti pretrage trombofilije a da se po mogućnosti mogu napraviti u isto vrijeme i hormoni????
jel se treba naručiti i nakoji broj??kaj piše na uputnici i dal je to jedna?
pliz

----------


## Sela

*Linalena* znam za Vinogradsku neki poluinfo.Trombofilija ide na jednu uputnicu,hormoni na drugu.Trombo pretrage se rade u
biokemijskom labosu a hormoni na endokrinologiji(ista zgrada,posebni ulazi,biokemijski u prizemlju,endo na katu negdje).
Za hormone se narucuje,za trombo ne.Ali mozes si isplanirati i doci povaditi isto jutro sve.Neki nalazi trombofilije
se cekaju i do 3 mjeseca.Brojeve endokrinologije ne znam.AMH mozes izvaditi i u PFCu,nalaz ti mailaju za cca 7 dana.pozz

----------


## yin&yang

> yin&yang možeš li mi reći zašto su inzistirali na clexan-u, a ne heparin, i kad si ti i na čiju preporuku krenula koristiti isti?
> zanima me jer i ja ću najvjerojatnije završiti na jednom..


Ja ti laički mogu odgovoriti da su to sve niskomolekularni heparini, ali ipak po svom sastavu različiti i daju se za različite indikacije. Netko je prije bio stavio link na studiju liječnikaq iz KBC Split, gdje je lijepo napisana razlika među njima, za što se primjenjuju i napomena kako nisu zamjenjivi, čak im ni doze nisu usporedive- Meni je hematologica rekla da ona inzistira na Clexanu jer je na njemu napravljeno najviše kliničkih studija i da čak na inzistiranje proizvođača Clexana da se napravi usporedno testiranje, ostali su to dobili, što po njoj dovoljno govori. Čak je otišla toliko daleko da mi je rekla da će ona i dalje pisati da mi ordinira terapiju Clexanom i da ona pere ruke od odgovornosti, ako se nešto ne daj bože dogodi, neka onda tužim povjerenstvo. To me je baš prepalo. Inače, meni su u Petrovoj na početku trudnoće uveli Clexane 0,4 (prof. Đelmiš) i primala sam ga tri tjedna, sve do odluke povjerenstva, od kada sam na Fraxiparinu 0,4. Inače imam mutacije MTHFR heterozigot i PAI homozigot i mnogo rano izgubljenih trudnoća. Prije 2 godine sam uspjela jednu trudnoću iznijeti do kraja i rodila sam curicu i tu sam trudnoću cijelu bila na Clexanu 0,4 (tada nije trebala odluka povjerenstva).

----------


## ina33

Yin&yang, ako ti je izvedivo, i ako je hematologica the hematologica s Rebra, ja bi se držala njene preporuke i nekako (priv. plaćanjem) došla do clexana, u međuvrem. čekala ishod žalbe. Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, molim vas, može li mi neka od vas koja je prošla obradu u Petrovoj radi trombofilije napisati koliko dana je za to potrebno biti na patologiji trudnoće, kakve pretrage rade, koliko treba da odobre heparinsku terapiju ako utvrde da je nužna?
Hvala!

----------


## frka

Inesz, sto kod tebe ima nekakvih indikacija za heparin? Mislim da je vecina zena na ovoj temi pretrage radila prije postupaka i trudnoce, a to je ukljucivalo samo vadjenje krvi i cekanje nalaza...

----------


## Inesz

Bok Frka, ja nisam imala kad raditi nalaze prije trudnoće  :Smile: , uspjelo od prve.
Bila sam kod Đelmiša, planiran je prijem u Petrovu radi dodatne obrade (ne znam što to uključuje), jer nalaze neke već imam:
Protein S: 70% (70-123)
Protein C: 86% (70-140)

FII: Genotip G/G (homozigot divljeg tipa)
PAI-1: Genotip 5G/4G (heterozigot)
MTHFR. Genotip C/T (heterozigot)

----------


## frka

znam da je uspjelo od prve  :Wink:  hvala Bogu!!!

ma ja ti se u to uopce ne kuzim... samo mi je bilo cudno da tek sad pitas za trombofiliju jer, koliko pratim, tu su sve zene koje rade te pretrage prije trudnoce i postupaka, a ti si vec prevalila pola puta... a da pitas na pdf Trudnoca?

(je li moguce da je beta tako rasla zbog trombofilije?! jer stvarno je nevjerovatan rast!)

sretno!!!

----------


## Dhea

bok cure, stigli su mi ovi nalazi, znam da nisu dobri i pokušavam ih povezati s mojim ishodima (koji se vide u potpisu). zna li netko o tome nešto više i što napraviti?         

             vrijednost                normalne vrijednosti

CD3+                       66           (%)           58-81 
CD3-/CD19+              9            (%)            4-14
CD3-/cd16+/cd56+    20            (%)            8-31
NK AKTIVNOST          72           (%)           33-61
PAI-1  GENOTIP 4G/4G - MUTIRANI HOMOZIGOT

----------


## mare41

Dhea, teško će se tu naći poveznica, osim što trebaš dodatne pretrage urođene trombofilije, te ako postoji još jedna mutacija, trebala bi dobiti heparinsku terapiju od transfera na dalje.
Broj NK stanica je ok (16+56+), a NK aktivnost povišena. Pošto Nk stanice u cirkulaciji i endometriju nisu iste, prevaziđena je korisnost ovih pretraga kao nekih odlučujućih markera u MPO-u.

----------


## Dhea

thx
inače, išla sam na dodatne pretrage trombofilije, ali nalazi se čekaju do mjesec dana, a bit će i više jer je po bolnicama nestalo reagensa za neke pretrage, pa se čeka da stignu,
a to će biti tko zna kad, ja zovem svakih 5 dana u prosjeku i sad me već pere nervoza

----------


## alma_itd

> thx
> inače, išla sam na dodatne pretrage trombofilije, ali nalazi se čekaju do mjesec dana, a bit će i više jer je po bolnicama nestalo reagensa za neke pretrage, pa se čeka da stignu,
> a to će biti tko zna kad, ja zovem svakih 5 dana u prosjeku i sad me već pere nervoza


Meni su na osnovu ranijih neuspjeha dali Fraxiparin od 0,3ml i aspirin od dana ET iako nisam imala gotove rezultate ispitivanja na trombofiliju(Belgija).Razultate sam saznala par mjeseci kasnije(snizen S protein) a vec sam uveliko bila trudna.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*alma*, tebi je samo protein S snižen?
Ostali nalazi su ti ok?

----------


## alma_itd

Za ostale nalaze mi dr. nije nista rekao(nisam ih dobila da vidim nego su kod njega u comp),rekao je samo da je protein S snizen i da zbog toga trebam Fraxiparin(mada mi ga je dao i prije gotovih nalaza zbog mojih neduplajucih beta)...to je ovdje standard.

----------


## Barbarellaa

Nadam se da će ovaj moj post nekome pomoći.

Nakon što sam nedavno imala spontani iz AIH-a ginekolog me uputio da MM i ja odemo na IVF a kad budem trudna smjestit će me u bolnicu gdje će raditi još neke imunološke pretrage. 
To nam se nije svidjelo jer se ne možemo tako igrati sa trudnoćom i želimo obaviti sve pretrage a TEK onda na trudnoću.

Saznala sam za dr Bosnić na Rebru koja je fantastična :Smile: 
Faksirala sam joj nalaze koje imam, napisala ukratko o čemu se radi i zamolila povratni odgovor.
Nazvala me idući tjedan (nakon što se sastala komisija) i naručila me za tjedan dana.
Tražila sam dr opće prakse uputnicu (pisalo je KBC Rebro - kompletan pregled) i otišla na Rebro.
Uputnice se primaju od 8-16h. Čeka se jaaako dugo kod nje, ja sam čekala oko 6 sati bez obzira što sam bila naručena u 4, primila me tek u 9.
Ima stvarno puuno ljudi ali se isplati!

Pregledala je nalaze, napisala hrpu dodatnih pretraga koje se obavljaju sve na Rebru i uputnica preko koje sam došla kod nje vrijedi za sve pretrage (nije potrebno vaditi novu).
Sinoć sam bila kod nje na prvom pregledu, danas skupljam 24 satni urin, sutra ujutro ga na Rebru dajem na analizu a u petak dajem krv.

Samo da kažem, imala sam od prije nalaz štitnjače gdje crno na bijelo piše da mi ne radi dobro a kad sam dr opće prakse pitala rekla je da je to normalno i da je to od stresa.
Dr Bosnić je rekla da nalaz nije ok i da moram ponoviti.
Ginekologa sam pitala da li da vadim hormone na što mi je on rekao da ne trebam vaditi jer imam ovulacije i da je sve ok.
Dr Bosnić je tražila vađenje hormona jer manjak može uzrokovati nekvalitetnu jajnu stanicu.
Također mi je rekla da bih trebala provjeriti jajovode jer moguće da se nešto zakompliciralo od kiretaža.

Žao mi je što smo uopće išli na AIH i šopali me hormonima (menstruacije su mi se totalno poremetile), doživjeli još jedan gubitak bebe...Nisam znala da se tako lako može doći do nje. 
Isto tako mi je od ginekologa preporučila dr Radončića i dr Zlopašu.

Ukoliko netko želi evo broj - 01 2388 330 (dr je tamo u uto i čet) i broj faxa 01 2388 335

Hvala na čitanju :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

a šta će ti iz urina vaditi? To mi je novo pa zato pitam

----------


## Barbarellaa

Prepisat ću sa papira sve pretrage koje moram obaviti ali ne znam koje se rade iz krvi a koje iz urina (smotana!) Mota mi se da vadim hormone iz urina ali nemojte me držat za riječ.
SE, KKS, trc, fe, UIBC, klirens kreatinina, BIURET, FV, FII, AMHA, ANF, c3, c4, serologija na EBV i CMV, serologiju na toksoplazmu, kontrola kardiolipini, CD4/CD8, TSH, FT3, FT4.

----------


## mare41

Mislim da kreatinin klirens i BIURET je iz urina. Čini mi se da je sve pokrivenom, jedino nisu uključene kompletne pretrage za urođenu trombofiliju (osim FII i FV fali MTHFR i PAI). Ginekološke nalaze treba pregledati ginekolog-to uključuje i spolne hormone (svakako i od mene preporuka za dr Radončića), najbolje otići k njemu na konzultacije kad budu svi nalazi prikupljeni.

----------


## mare41

CD4 i CD8, kao i NK su pretrage koja ona traži sa svoje strane, al ginekologija polako smatra da, što se tiče, začeća nisu toliko korisne. Spermiogram je ok?

----------


## Barbarellaa

Spermiogram je u redu. Kad obavim sve idem dr Radončiću, zanima me samo da li je on samo u Viliju ili radi i u bolnici?
Ma konačno neko svjetlo, mičemo se sa mrtve točke :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Onn ti je samo u Viliju e da je bar u bolnici

----------


## yin&yang

Evo samo da napišem, ako nekoga zanima ili se nađe u sličnoj situaciji, dobila sam odgovor Povjerenstva na svoju žalbu i ipak su mi odobrili Clexane 0,4.
I netko me je pitao za hematologa, pa ako je the hematologica prof. dr. Zupančić, onda je odgovor potvrdan, kontroliram se kod nje i ona je inzistirala na Clexanu.

----------


## sweety

> Evo samo da napišem, ako nekoga zanima ili se nađe u sličnoj situaciji, dobila sam odgovor Povjerenstva na svoju žalbu i ipak su mi odobrili Clexane 0,4.
> I netko me je pitao za hematologa, pa ako je the hematologica prof. dr. Zupančić, onda je odgovor potvrdan, kontroliram se kod nje i ona je inzistirala na Clexanu.


Tebi onda taj dio vođenja, sa hematološke strane, kontrolira dr. Zupančić? Ne ginekolog kod kojeg vodiš trudnoću?

Jer vidim druge cure, redom vode njihovi ginekolozi, koliko god se tu radilo o hematologiji.

Pitam jer mi nije jasno, jer mi je neko jednom rekao da dr. Zupančić ne vodi taj dio trudnicama, jer one spadaju pod ginekologiju.

----------


## yin&yang

S ginekološke strane trudnoću mi naravno vodi ginekolog i to se kontroliram u Petrovoj, kod prof. Đelmiša i prof. Ivanišević. Ali istovremeno redovito idem na kontrole kod prof. Zupančić, ona mi kontrolira krv i da li je terapija koju primam dovoljna. Ona mi je sama rekla da se javim kad ostanem trudna, tako da sada idem i kod nje.

----------


## yin&yang

Prošlu trudnoću sam se kontrolirala samo u Petrovoj i privatno kod prof. Đelmiša, nisam išla kod hematologa. I nisam bila zadovoljna kako se to odrađivalo sa hematološke strane. Na početku mi je uveden Clexane 0,4 i rečeno mi je da za slijedeću kontrolu napravim koagulogram. I ja sam tako i napravila. Nakon toga mi više nitko nije niti govorio da kontroliram krv (ja sam to radila na svoju ruku). Kada sam jednom prilikom pokazala prof. Đelmišu nalaz koagulograma da ga pitam je li to u redu, je li mi terapija ok, on mi je rekao da zašto sam to vadila, da to uopće nije potrebno, da to ionako ništa ne govori. Ja sam bila totalno zbunjena. Kako onda oni  mogu znati da li mi je terapija dovoljna? Uglavnom, nitko od ginekologa nije ni tražio kontrolu krvi cijelu trudnoću. Ja sam vidila da drugi to kontroliraju, pa sam i ja na svoju ruku. Srećom, sve je bilo ok.
Zato sam odlučila da ću se u drugoj trudnoći kontrolirati i kod hematologa. I drago mi je jesam. U Petrovoj opet nitko ni jednom da spomene kontrolu krvi. Niti me pitaju išta vezano za terapiju. I da, cijelo vrijeme tvrde da je Clexane i Fraxiparine jedno te isto, a meni hematologica tvrdi upravo suprotno i pere odgovornost sa sebe. Ja više vjerujem njoj, što znači da me oni lažu. I ona mi kontrolira redovito broj trombocita i anti Xa da vidi je li terapija dostatna. I zahvaljujući njoj ja sam opet dobila Clexane.

----------


## sweety

Hvala Y&Y

----------


## linalena

Doktorica iz praga traži: AFA, ACLA, ASA, AZA  i trombofilne mutacije

Moja doktorica ne zna kaj su ove pretrage na A _ _ , dala mi je uputnicu za trombofiliju na kojoj piše: LAL, ACL, IgG, IgM, AT III, protein C i S, FV LeidenV, F II 20210A, PAI I, MTHFR 

Da li je to TO????

E da i na još jednoj uputnici piše Homocistein

ufff nadam se da ću moći sve obaviti u Vinogradskoj, kaj mislite??? I dal će nalaziti biti gotovi do kraja siječnja

----------


## applepie

pozdrav linalena, 
je li to TO nemam pojma, evo ja ti mogu odgovoriti ovo za Vinogradsku. radila sam prosli tjedan LAC, aCL, IgG, IgM, protein c i s, AT III, fibrinogen gotovi ce biti nešto za par dana, nešto za 3 tjedna, a nešto za mjesec dva. faktor V Leiden, PAi 1 i 2. i MTHFR trenutno ne rade jer nemaju reagensa, a trebaju ih dobiti za koji tjedan. ne treba se naručiti samo dodješ na vađenje mislim od 7 - 9 (ljubičasta zgrada, prizemlje - Klinički zavod za kemiju ).     zvala sam i Rebro ali tamo trebaš biti njihov pacijent da te uzmu u obradu a to onda malo produžuje i komplicira stvari.  imam neke brojeve od zavoda pa ti možda pomogne 3787315, 3787115, 3787383.

nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla

 sve u svemu sretno!!!!!

----------


## linalena

hvala ti puno

a kako onda za te pretrage za koje nemaju reagensa??? jel to dođem drugi put izvaditi na istu uputnicu ili moram vaditi drugu????

----------


## applepie

mislim da trebaš drugu uputnicu, ali nisam sigurna. prije nego sto sam išla po uputnice zvala sam bolnice da vidim gdje što mogu obaviti  i po tome sam tražila dr da mi napiše uputnice. sutra zovem gore da provjerim jesu li što dobili od reagensa možda je nešto stiglo.

----------


## linalena

Evo me iz Vinogradske

Skoro pa svi nalazi će biti za 4 tjedna, osim proteina S za kojeg zamrzavaju plazmu i da bi za 2 mjeseca bilo gotovo

Jedino oni ne rade Homocistein, no to ću u petak skupa s AMh na VV


Znači do punkcije početkom drugog vjerojatno neću imati taj Protein S??? Idem malo googlati, ali koliko je on važan?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure do  kada ste pile andol u trudnoci  ?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Znači do punkcije početkom drugog vjerojatno neću imati taj Protein S??? Idem malo googlati, ali koliko je on važan?


Navodno da je. Moj je snižen pa sam na aspirinu i fragminu od transfera.

----------


## linalena

ja transfer očekujem oko 10.2, možda i bude do onda gotovo
imati ću druge nalaze pa će se valjda moći kaj zaključiti iz toga

----------


## Mia Lilly

Naravno. Meni je mutiran PAI i pozitivna su mi antikardiolipinska antitijela.
Mislim da je Aurora negdje proučavala koliko je bitan protein S.
Iskreno, ja nisam jer sam dobila terapiju i ostala trudna u tom postupku.

----------


## Inesz

linalena, misim da će doktori vidjeti z ostalih nalaza kakva je situacija i trebaš li heparin.
ja sam dobila fraxiparine za 2 mutacije-heterozigot na PAI1 i MTHFR, aktivnost proteina S je bila na donjoj granici normale 70%

----------


## alma_itd

> Navodno da je. Moj je snižen pa sam na aspirinu i fragminu od transfera.


I ja sam na Fraxiparinu i aspirinu od transfera zbog snizenog S Proteina

----------


## Ozana

Zdravo svima  :Smile: 
Htjela bih da vas pitam nesto vezano za imunoloska ispitivanja. U braku smo 7 godina, uzrok nase neplodnosti je oligoastenospermija, mada sam i ja do prije 3 godine imala septum  i polip, no to je histeroskopski otklonjeno. Za koji mjesec bi trebali da idemo na prvi icsi, zanima me da li da napravim neke imunoloske pretrage prije njega, kako bi se iskljucile kasnije komplikacije? Da li mozda da uradim samo nalaz na antifosfolipidna antitijela jer sam citala da ako su ona pozitivna, do implatacije ne moze doci? Ili da izvadim sve ili da ne radim jos uvijek nista? Sta bi mi vi savjetovale.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bok Ozana, ako vam je tek prvi ICSI onda mislim da je rano za imunološke testove, kod nas se obično nakon nekoliko neuspjelih IVF/ICSi-a šalje na te pretrage

----------


## Ozana

Mali Mili hvala ti na odgovoru. Pa tako sam nesto i ja mislila, da ne zurim sad sa tim, ukoliko ne bude rezultata onda.

----------


## applepie

pozdrav cure, zna li netko gdje mogu napraviti PAI 2, u vinogradskoj to više ne rade. hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

kad ste prestale piti andol  u trudnoci   , koji tj.t.  ?  ja sam u  6tj, i  danas prestajem ga piti,  pa me strah  malkice,  moze li se sta desit  ,
plizz  odg.

----------


## ZO

ja sam, uz heparin, na polovici Andola bila do 32. tjedna trudnoće

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam uz Fragmin pila cijeli aspirin 100 do 33 tt.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam pitala svog MPO do kad cu piti aspirin i on kaze do kraja :Shock:

----------


## ZO

ima neke veze sa zatvaranjem nečega kod bebe, sad kad bi me mozak služio da napišem i što....

----------


## ZO

evo našla sam dio odgovora od dr Radončića:

_Andol nastavite uzimati, 100mg neće napraviti nikakvu štetu u trudnoći, a može  jako puno koristiti; ono što ste Vi zabrinuti oko njega, odnosi se na puno jače  doze i davanje nakon 32 tjedna trudnoće, kada interferira s odredjenim tvarima  (prostaglandinima) koji zatvaraju privremeni protok krvi kroz srce ploda tijekom  trudnoće. Zbog toga, prekidamo ga oko 30-32 tjedna, više radi preventive nego  što realno može nešto napraviti u toj dozi 
_

----------


## alma_itd

Ovako nesto slicno je i meni moj MPO rekao,valjda zbog toga i ne trebam prekidati do kraja trudnoce.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> evo našla sam dio odgovora od dr Radončića:
> 
> _Andol nastavite uzimati, 100mg neće napraviti nikakvu štetu u trudnoći, a može  jako puno koristiti; ono što ste Vi zabrinuti oko njega, odnosi se na puno jače  doze i davanje nakon 32 tjedna trudnoće, kada interferira s odredjenim tvarima  (prostaglandinima) koji zatvaraju privremeni protok krvi kroz srce ploda tijekom  trudnoće. Zbog toga, prekidamo ga oko 30-32 tjedna, više radi preventive nego  što realno može nešto napraviti u toj dozi 
> _



i kako sad da ja budem mirna  ,  ja ga vise ne pijem

----------


## ZO

jesi li razgovarala sa svojim doktorom, koji je razlog da ti ga ukida

i ponajprije, koji je razlog da si ga uopće pila ( nisam u toku ), odnosno zašto ti je propisan

----------


## yin&yang

Ja sam u prvoj trudnoći pila aspirin na svoju ruku prije začeća i do uvođenja heparina i onda sam prestala, to je bilo u 8. tjednu trudnoće. U 2. trudnoći ga nisam uopće uzimala, jer sam dojila. Konkretno znam da je prof. Đelmiš protiv uzimanja aspirina, a posebno u kombinaciji sa heparinom, ne sjećam se točno zašto, znam samo da kaže da nema uz heparin za njim nikakve potrebe, jer imaju isto djelovanje.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> jesi li razgovarala sa svojim doktorom, koji je razlog da ti ga ukida
> 
> i ponajprije, koji je razlog da si ga uopće pila ( nisam u toku ), odnosno zašto ti je propisan



1,*normalni  tip gena  faktor  V
2.normalni   tip   gena  za  faktor  II  
3.MTHFR  -  heterozigotni tip  gena  CT  
4.PAI-1  insercijsko-delecijski  polimorfizam 4G/5G
5.ACE -  insercijski genotip  II * 
pila sam ga  zbog  ovoga  
a  ukinut mi je jer  krvarim jos  , e sad budi pametan    i jel mogu sa ovim nalazima  prestat  pit  andol i da bude  sve u redu
napominjem  ja ne koristim heparin  !

----------


## chiara

Oprostite da ne čitam cijeli forum..da li me netko može uputiti gdje da se naručim za pretrage krvi na trombofiliju?
ovi nazivi koje vi spominjete meni stvarno zvuče kao španska sela jer ne razumijem te kratice....pa eto ako netko ima vremena barem kratko da mi napiše gdje se naručiti i kod koga i što obuhvaća ta pretraga? vadi se krv koliko sam shvatila ali mogu li raditi pretragu ako sam u postupku mpo...?

hvala.

----------


## Brunaa

"podižem"

----------


## Inesz

chiara, genske i druge pretraga za trombofiliju može ti, na temelju tvojeg MPO puta, preporučiti tvoj MPO dr.
onda će ti soc. ginekolog dati uputnice za pretrage koje možeš obaviti na Rebru, Vinogradskoj...
pretrage možeš raditi i dok si u postupku. nalazi se često dugo čekaju (za neke treba i 6 tjedana).
doktori će znati koje pretrage treba napraviti, ali evo neke od pretraga:
-genotipizacija: FII, PAI 1, Mthfr, Faktor V 
-protein S, protein C, homocistein...
-LAC
-antifosfolipidna antitijela

sretno

----------


## mare41

crvenkapica, ako je to  dr u Cito rekoa-vjerujemo mu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

andol  opet  pijem  , vratio mi ga soc.  dr.  pojma nemam  ,  valjda  nece skodit  da ga opet  pijem  
nikako  dobit  konkretan odg.    piti ili ne

----------


## ZO

> andol  opet  pijem  , vratio mi ga soc.  dr.  pojma nemam  ,  valjda  nece skodit  da ga opet  pijem  
> nikako  dobit  konkretan odg.    piti ili ne


da li još krvariš?

----------


## linalena

eto prvi dio je gotov  (još čekam onaj dio genotipizacije PA i sl)

IgG <1,0 (neg<10)
IgM 0,9 (neg<7)

APTV 0,9 omjer (0,8-1,2)
APTV 26 s (23-32)

antitrombin AT 108,8 (70-120)
protein C 115 (70-140)

*APC rezistencija APCR 0,45 (>0,86)


*APTV(s) tst miješanja uz LAC 25s  (izostanak korekcijje produljenog APTV u tesstu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC)
lupus aantikoagulant LAC omjer 1,06 (do 1,37)

protein S   71 (70-123)

----------


## Bluebella

> eto prvi dio je gotov  (još čekam onaj dio genotipizacije PA i sl)
> 
> IgG <1,0 (neg<10)
> IgM 0,9 (neg<7)
> 
> APTV 0,9 omjer (0,8-1,2)
> APTV 26 s (23-32)
> 
> antitrombin AT 108,8 (70-120)
> ...


*Linalena* draga možeš li mi reći gdje si vadila lupus Antikoagulant i Igh IgM i koliko se čeka na nalaz.
hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

vadila sam u Vinogradskoj 12.12 , danas sam podigla ali ne znma kada su bili gotovi

----------


## Bluebella

> vadila sam u Vinogradskoj 12.12 , danas sam podigla ali ne znma kada su bili gotovi


na kojem odjelu si to radila?
imaš kakav direktan br. telefona na kojem mogu dobiti neki info ili da zovem onaj centralni broj?

----------


## linalena

Klinički zzavod za kemiju 
01/3787-315  IgG, IgM
01/3787-432 genotipizacije
01/3787-115 proteini, APV, LAC

i još su mi dali broj telefona 3787 383

sada sam pogldala na nalaz, piše izdavanje 14.1 sada dal je to greška (danas je 16) ili su bili gtovi 14og

----------


## Bluebella

> Klinički zzavod za kemiju 
> 01/3787-315  IgG, IgM
> 01/3787-432 genotipizacije
> 01/3787-115 proteini, APV, LAC
> 
> i još su mi dali broj telefona 3787 383
> 
> sada sam pogldala na nalaz, piše izdavanje 14.1 sada dal je to greška (danas je 16) ili su bili gtovi 14og


Puno ti hvala  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> da li još krvariš?


ne , vec 2 tj

----------


## ZO

> ne , vec 2 tj


super, samo mi je čudno da ti ga je MPO doktor ukinuo, a socijalac vratio

da li si razgovarala o tome sa MPO doktorom nakon što si prestala krvariti?

----------


## crvenkapica77

da, veli da uzimam ako hocu    :Undecided:

----------


## ZO

hm, čudno

on inače to nikome ne propisuje ili smatra da tebi ne treba?

još nisam naišla na slučaj da se socijalac za nešto dobro zalaže, a MPO doktor je protiv toga ( uz dužno poštovanje socijalcima )

ne bi ga doktori u ovoj mjeri propisivali da je nekoristan, ipak baziraju dosta toga na iskustvu, stalno se pojavljuju nova saznanja i terapije

----------


## linalena

> eto prvi dio je gotov  (još čekam onaj dio genotipizacije PAI i sl)
> 
> IgG <1,0 (neg<10)
> IgM 0,9 (neg<7)
> 
> APTV 0,9 omjer (0,8-1,2)
> APTV 26 s (23-32)
> 
> antitrombin AT 108,8 (70-120)
> ...


ima koga da prokomentira pliz

----------


## applepie

Bok Linalena, i ja sam radila te pretrage. meni je APC rezistencija APCR 1,05 ispod mi piše napomena "vrijednost APC rezistencije je unutar referentnog intervali i isključuje potrebu određivanja FV (Leiden) genotipizacije". imaš li ti kakvu napomenu?  
 vrijednosti ostalih tvojih pretraga vrlo su slične mojima a dr. B. ih je vidio i kaže da je to ok. nalaz za protein s stigao mi je tek jučer pa ga još nije vidio. 
žao mi je što ti baš nisam pomogla, ali možda se netko javi. sretno u pragu

----------


## velika.jabuka

Drage moje,
pridružujem vam se.. 

Ukratko, u 2009. sam rodila zdravog sinčića. Dvije godine kasnije, šok - drugi sinčić nam je umro u 25. tjednu trudnoće  :Sad:  Tri mjeseca nakon toga, pokušaj da opet stanemo na noge neslavno propada - vanmaternična trudnoća.. Bila sam na prijekoncepcijskoj u Petrovoj, napravili su mi šture pretrage, između ostalog 'na parove razbroj se' pretrage na trombofiliju i rekli da je sve ok. Tu sam se malo razočarala u Đelmiša/Ivanišević.. Na moje inzistiranje, a prema informacijama s foruma (hvala!!!!) napravila sam još preostale genske i ispalo je da sam PAI homozigot 4g, MTHFR heterozigot.. 
Moram priznati da ni uz najbolju volju ne kužim o čemu se točno radi.
Ono što mi je bitno je primati primjerenu terapiju i biti pod nadzorom stručnjaka.

Sad sam 6 tjedana trudna  :Smile:  Već tjedan dana primam Fraxiparine 0,4 preko Petrove. Terapiju su mi odredili doslovno s nogu u hodniku.. Jedva sam zapamtila što moram reći sestrama.. Sljedeći tjedan idem kod Đelmiša privatno na konzultacije.
Biste li preporučile da uključim i hematologa, ili je Đelmiš dovoljan?
Na kojim pretragama trebam inzistirati i kako često?

Bojim se.. Ivanišević mi je rekla da heparin nije nikakva garancija.. Jesu li forumske trudnoće s uvedenim heparinom uglavnom bile uspješne?

Ima li neka tema za nas, trudnice na igli?

Hvala! Pusa!

----------


## inna28

velika.jabuka i ja imam sličnu dijagnozu.Još nisam u postupku,al kad budem idem na heparine.Kod svih trudnica na igli(za koje ja znam) sve je bilo super i sad su sretne mame :Smile: 

Zanima me jel ima netko iskustva s visokim prolaktinom?Jel utječe na spontani pobačaj?

----------


## chiara

Drage žene pomagajte....na rubu živaca sam...
Radila sam neke pretrage na trombofiliju i nalaz je sljedeći a ja naravno ne kužim ništa....što je najgore u postupku sam tj. prvi uzv je 13.02. u sloveniji...
Evo ovako:

1. NORMALNI TIP GENA ZA FAKTOR V
2. NORMALNI TIP GENA ZA FAKTOR II
3. HOMOIGOTNI TIP GENA ZA MTHFR (TT)
4. (PAI-1) UTVRĐEN JE DELECIJSKI POLIMORFIZAM (4G/4G)
5. (ACE) UTVRĐEN JE INSERCIJSKO-DELECIJSKI GENOTIP (ID)

Molim Vas ako se netko kuži da mi kaže da li je išta od ovoga u redu i što znaće ovo pod stavkama 3. 4. i 5. ??????
Luda sam što sad to znaći....

Radila sam i kariogram tu mi jesve u redu....

MOLIM VAS HITAN ODGOVOR BAEM DA SAZNAM O ĆEMU SE RADI...

HVALA PUNO

----------


## mare41

chiara, radi se o nalazima urođene trombofilije (genotip), i s nalazima mutiranih homoziogota moraš nakon transfera primati antikoagulantnu terapiju niskomolekularnim heparinom (fragmin, fraxiparine)

----------


## mare41

http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=466
http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=502
http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=113
chiara, trebaš još izvaditi homocistein (VV) zbog MTHFR-a

----------


## chiara

Znaći da je moguće da pobaćaj koji sam imala je vezan sa ovime ili???

Van sebe sam pa je možda glupo pitanje da li ovo znaći da ja imam trombofiliju? i to treba primati inekcije odmah nakon transfera ili?

----------


## chiara

> http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=466
> http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=502
> http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=113
> chiara, trebaš još izvaditi homocistein (VV) zbog MTHFR-a


Što je sad to? Kako se vadi i gdje?

----------


## mare41

chiara, vadi se na Vuk Vrhovcu, a s potvrđenom trudnoćom heparin ćeš dobivat preko HZZo-a, javit će ti se cure koje su tako išle. A ipak su jači faktori rizika za tromboze ipak FV i FII.
kopiram post od lilium s prve strane, vrlo je jasan:
_PAI-1 polimorfizam: tebi je dokazano da si homozigot 4g/4g (heterozigoti  su 4g/5g homozigot znaci da imas 2 ista alela u tvom slucaju su to dva  4g)  Ispitivanja koja sam citala ukazuju da je PAI-1 4G/4G genotip  povezan s vecim rizikom za razvoj tromboze - ta mutacija dovodi do  povecane razine PAI-1 i po nekim ispitivanjima je korelirana sa  spontanim pobacajima.  Tu u trudnoci terapija baby aspirinom i heparinom  daje odlicne rezultete. Dobro bi bilo provjeriti s dr. da li bi bilo  dobro i van trudnoce uzimati baby aspirin (ima i andol 100 koji bas daju  za cirkulaciju)

MTHFR C677T  mutacija: tebi je dokazano da si heterozigot s CT  mutacijom. Osobe koje su homozigoti s TT mutacijom imaju nasljednu  sklonost problemima s metabolizmom folata sto moze rezultirati s  povecanom razinom homocisteina u krvi. Homocistein svi imamo jer je on  nusprodukt nekih procesa u tijelu, no kada je povecan i kada se  akumulira u krvi i moze uzrokovati probleme s krvozilnim sustavom i  trombozu, sto mozda uzrokuje probleme u trudnoci (postoji korelacija, no  jos se istrazuje da li je uzrok ili posljedica kod pobacaja,  raznoraznih problema s posteljicom...) Po nekim istrazivanjima i  heterozigoti na C677T koji su ujedno i heterozigoti na A1298C mutaciju  istog gena mogu imati sklonost povisenom homocisteinu. Koliko znam kod  nas se pretrag za A1298C mutaciju jos ne radi (eventualno se moze  napraviti pretraga za odredjivanje razine homocisteina ili folne kisline  u krvi - naravno u vrijeme dok ne uzimas dodatnu folnu kiselinu). Za  svaki slucaj je tu preventivni umjereni unos folne+b12+b6 koristan, to  se i inace preporucuje._

----------


## uporna

> velika.jabuka i ja imam sličnu dijagnozu.Još nisam u postupku,al kad budem idem na heparine.Kod svih trudnica na igli(za koje ja znam) sve je bilo super i sad su sretne mame
> 
> Zanima me jel ima netko iskustva s visokim prolaktinom?Jel utječe na spontani pobačaj?


Ja sam cijelu trudnoću bila na bromergonu zbog visokog prolaktina a prestala sam doslovce u zadnjim tjednima trudnoće. Bez terapije prolaktin mi je dvostruko veći. 
Osim toga cijelu trudnoću i na fraxiparinu.

----------


## linalena

eto prvo da napišem danas dobivene nalaze trombolfilije (pusa svima iz praga)

FII (G20210A) ,genotip G/G, homozigot divljeg tipa - ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrđen

FV Leiden (G1691A) genotip G/A, heterozigot -znatno povišen rizik od nastanka duboke venske tromboze 

PAI-1 (5G/4G) genotip 5G/5G, homozigot divljeg tipa - ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrđen

MTHFR (C677T) genotip C/T, heterozigot - umjereno snižena aktivnost MTHFR može dovesti do blažeg porasta homocisteina

_IgG <1,0 (neg<10)_
_IgM 0,9 (neg<7)_

_APTV 0,9 omjer (0,8-1,2)_
_APTV 26 s (23-32)_

_antitrombin AT 108,8 (70-120)_
_protein C 115 (70-140)_

*APC rezistencija APCR 0,45 (>0,86)


APTV(s) tst miješanja uz LAC 25s (izostanak korekcijje produljenog APTV u tesstu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC)
lupus aantikoagulant LAC omjer 1,06 (do 1,37)

protein S 71 (70-123)*

----------


## mare41

dakle, Mury i linalena FV, a mislim da ima još neko-zaboravila sam :Sad: , a visibaba i ja FII
(linalena, sve sam ti već rekla :Smile: , sretno!)

----------


## chiara

Treba mi informacija gdje u zagrebu mogu izvaditi nalaz za homocistein i trombocite? Bitno mi je da to bude što prije jer očekujem transfer za tjedan dana...???

----------


## frka

mislim da se ovdje pisalo da se homocistein vadi samo na Vuk Vrhovcu. poznanica mi ga je nedavno vadila i nalaze je čekala duže od tjedan dana...
a trombocite vjerovatno možeš izvaditi u bilo kojem labu...

----------


## tina2701

vidim da radi poliklinika stela http://www.poliklinika-stela.hr/Cjen...nika_Stela.pdf

----------


## velika.jabuka

Homocistein radi i Breyer, čekala sam nekih 10 dana.. Šalju negdje van laba..

----------


## miba

[QUOTE=mare41;2067534]dakle, Mury i linalena FV, a mislim da ima još neko-zaboravila sam


da ima nas još sa FV.... kod mene je uz FV nažalost još hrpu toga- izgleda da sam totalno mutirana- neznam dal to utiče na dozu heparina i po čemu se ona točno određuje?

----------


## mare41

miba, sorry što sam te zaboravila, nadam se da će se Mury javit, čini mi se da je ona na 5000, koliko se sjećam i Pinky bila, ide i po kg (koliko znam)

----------


## iva77

evo mojih nalaza 
odredjivanje tockaste mutacije G-> A na polozaju 1691 u genu za Faktor V Leiden
                                       nema mutacije (wt/wt)
     -||-                                                        20210 za Faktor  || (Protrombin)
                                       nema mutacije (wt/wt)
   odredjivanje  mutacije C-> T na polozaju 677 u genu MTHFR
                                       hetero zigot (mut/wt)
Polimorfizam 4 G na polozaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 (PAI-1 )
                          prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu
 kardiolipinska antitjela     NEGATIVAN
vitamin B12    
homocistein  
antitrombin  |||
protein S
sve u granicama normale  samo 
protein C   mrvicu povisen

----------


## mare41

iva, ja bi rekla da je to to što su te tražili, možeš li ih pitati da li je to sve (super da ih već imaš)? jesi s kim komentirala ove nalaze? za Pai i mthfr se u principu uvodi heparin (fragmin, fraxiparine), to bi ti neko (mpo dr ili hematolog) trebao napisati...

----------


## iva77

da da dr R  i zadnji fet radjen u 12mj isli sa fraksiparinom 0,3 ml jedna inekcija dnevno
samo me zanima jos ovo dali moraju ovi nalazi da se vade nakon 6mj jer kao ovdi pise svi nalazi za koje me traze nesmiju biti stariji od 6mj

----------


## kiara79

iva77 ti nalazi se ne ponavljaju.

----------


## iva77

uh kiara79 sto si me obradovala jedan manje i sama sam tako mislila ali nisam bila 100% sigurna
 hvala na brzom odgovoru

----------


## miba

> miba, sorry što sam te zaboravila, nadam se da će se Mury javit, čini mi se da je ona na 5000, koliko se sjećam i Pinky bila, ide i po kg (koliko znam)




hvala mare , nekako mi se čini da bi meni trebala malo jača doza s obzirom na broj mutacija a i s obzirom na to da sam malo  " jače građe" :Embarassed:

----------


## Mury

> hvala mare , nekako mi se čini da bi meni trebala malo jača doza s obzirom na broj mutacija a i s obzirom na to da sam malo  " jače građe"


miba, evo mene, malo ovih dana uspavana...da, ja sam u zadnja dva postupka od samog početka bila na fragminu od 5000 IU (preporuka i dr. Poljaka i dr. Đelmiša), ali eto nažalost niti jedna nije urodio plodom  :Sad: . Sada se opet spremam u postupak na VV u 03/2012,i dr. Alebiće kaže da je doza od 5000 IU minimum minumima što će mi i on dati A evo da malo ponovim moje mutacije budući se ne kužim najbolje, prepisujem iz nalaza:
F V leidin - genotip (G/A) - heterozigot
PAi-1 - genotip (4G/4G) - mutirani homozigot
MTHFR - genotip C/T - heterozigot.
F II i ACE gen mi nisu radili u ovoj skupini pretraga, i meni se više nije dalo maltretirati da ih vadim, valjda i bez njih imam dovoljno mutacija. Iskreno, jako me strah da nikada neću iznjeti trudoću niti pomoću heparina  :Sad:

----------


## sweety

> miba, evo mene, malo ovih dana uspavana...da, ja sam u zadnja dva postupka od samog početka bila na fragminu od 5000 IU (preporuka i dr. Poljaka i dr. Đelmiša), ali eto nažalost niti jedna nije urodio plodom . Sada se opet spremam u postupak na VV u 03/2012,i dr. Alebiće kaže da je doza od 5000 IU minimum minumima što će mi i on dati A evo da malo ponovim moje mutacije budući se ne kužim najbolje, prepisujem iz nalaza:
> F V leidin - genotip (G/A) - heterozigot
> PAi-1 - genotip (4G/4G) - mutirani homozigot
> MTHFR - genotip C/T - heterozigot.
> F II i ACE gen mi nisu radili u ovoj skupini pretraga, i meni se više nije dalo maltretirati da ih vadim, valjda i bez njih imam dovoljno mutacija. Iskreno, jako me strah da nikada neću iznjeti trudoću niti pomoću heparina


Draga, gledam ovaj tvoj potpis... Ti si ove trudnoće koje su rano otišle imala biokemijske.
Ova zadnja je bila vanmaternična. Ova vanmaternična nema veze sa tvojim genetskim koagulacijskim mutacijama, pa me zanima u stvari ove dvije biokemijske.

S njima si isto bila na terapiji heparinom?
Drugo pitanje, da li si radila koagulacijske testove nakon tih biokemijskih? Kakvo ti je stanje krvi nakon biokemijske i u međuvremenu, recimo 6mj. nakon?

Da li su ti preporučili da dulje vrijeme budeš na terapiji Andolom 100 + Folna 5-15mg?, ono barem 3-6 mjeseci u kontinuitetu, uoči postupka?

----------


## sweety

*Murry*, da te još pitam, jesi čekirala stanje željeza kod tebe?
Ne samo željeza, već sve u kompletu, hemoglobin, TIBC, UIBC i na kraju presudni *ferritin*?

Spodoba mi je dala ovaj link, stvarno je zanimljivo, pročitaj http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/bl...y-low-ferritin

I da li si čekirala razinu B12 vitamina, jer ove genetske mutacije mogu utjecat na razinu tog vitamina, i čijim nedostatkom se bitno smanjuje mogućnost začeća i održavanja trudnoće.
Nemam sad link, ali dr. R mi je prvo čekirao B12 i ferritin, da vidi kako dalje.

----------


## miba

Mury draga,drago mi je da si spremna za nove akcije! Inače čini mi se da si ti pisala da si sitnije građe što bi značilo da ti je doza određena prema mutacijama, ili se varam?
-meni je dr. rekao fragmin 2500, ali bojim se da bi to moglo biti premalo , s obzirom na moj broj mutacija
 ( FV, MTHFR, PAI-1, ACE- sve heterozigot, k tome snižen protein S-61 i protein C na gornoj granici-140,
    i čini mi se da ima još nešto) , a ako se određuje i po kg- i toga imam dosta

----------


## Mury

> Draga, gledam ovaj tvoj potpis... Ti si ove trudnoće koje su rano otišle imala biokemijske.
> Ova zadnja je bila vanmaternična. Ova vanmaternična nema veze sa tvojim genetskim koagulacijskim mutacijama, pa me zanima u stvari ove dvije biokemijske.
> 
> S njima si isto bila na terapiji heparinom?
> Drugo pitanje, da li si radila koagulacijske testove nakon tih biokemijskih? Kakvo ti je stanje krvi nakon biokemijske i u međuvremenu, recimo 6mj. nakon?
> 
> Da li su ti preporučili da dulje vrijeme budeš na terapiji Andolom 100 + Folna 5-15mg?, ono barem 3-6 mjeseci u kontinuitetu, uoči postupka?


Draga *sweety*, evo odgovora...nisam bila na fragminu kada sam imala biokemijske trudnoće, jer tada još nisam znala kakve mutacije imam. Ustvari, nekoliko neuspjelih IVF-ova i dvije biokemijske su i bili indikator da idem na daljnje pretrage tj. da nažicam svog gina da mi da uputnice. I danas se uvijek pitam da li bi moje bebe ostale samnom da sam tada znala da mi treba fragmin  :Sad: .
Folnu pijem već više od godinu dana 1x1 od 5 mg, a kada sam u postupku i 2x1. Andol mi nitko nije sugerirao da ga uzimam, ali i njega uzimam na svoju ruku već oko pola godine (osim u danima menstruacije), jer kada sam na andolu osjećam se puno bolje, noge me ne bole pred M, cirkulacije je malo bolja, pa ga uzimam dok mi valjda želudac ne rikne  :Sad: ...za sada nemam želučanih tegoba.
A ovo za željezo i ostalo vezano za željezo mi nikada nitko nije rekao, prije skoro 3 god. sam imala sistematski  firmi, pa mi je željezo bilo nisko, od tada ga nisma čekirala ( otići ću ovih dana i to provjeriti).Naravno da mi nitko nije savjetovao niti koagulacijske pretrage nakon biokemijskih, odgovor bi bio dešava se i koga briga za moje izgubljene trudnoće (koagulacijeske pretrage sam radila ih u sklopu ostalih pretraga vezanih za trombofiliju u 03/2011), i čini mi se da je taj dio ok ( barem dr.-i nisu na te nalaze rekli da "ne štimaju").
*Miba*, što se tiče moje građe imam cca 60 kg i viskoa 167, pa mislim da su ti fragmini od 5000 IU vezani za moje mutacije, a ne težinu - valjda.

----------


## Pinky

mury davno sam ti napisala pp, nisi ga dobila jer ti je inbox bio prepun.
samo da znaš da mislim na tebe i radujem se tvojoj budućoj sreći, koja će SIGURNO doći.
ustraj jer vjeruj mi, ISPLATI SE.
cmok!

----------


## Mury

> mury davno sam ti napisala pp, nisi ga dobila jer ti je inbox bio prepun.
> samo da znaš da mislim na tebe i radujem se tvojoj budućoj sreći, koja će SIGURNO doći.
> ustraj jer vjeruj mi, ISPLATI SE.
> cmok!


Oh Pinky draga, hvala ti na ljepim riječima, iako sam ja već izgubila nadu, ali eto, "ispucati" ću još ovo postupaka što imam na teret države...
Veliki cmokić tebi i malim princezama, uživaj  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## matahari

Dugo me mučio taj feitin...vadila sam ga prije par mj. u Vinogradskoj i iznosio je 
33 ng/mL (ref. vrij.:5-148).
B12 je iznosio 609 ng/L (ref. vrij.: 211-911).
Ako netko može prokomentirati nalaz...Hvala!





> *Murry*, da te još pitam, jesi čekirala stanje željeza kod tebe?
> Ne samo željeza, već sve u kompletu, hemoglobin, TIBC, UIBC i na kraju presudni *ferritin*?
> 
> Spodoba mi je dala ovaj link, stvarno je zanimljivo, pročitaj http://www.conceivingconcepts.com/bl...y-low-ferritin
> 
> I da li si čekirala razinu B12 vitamina, jer ove genetske mutacije mogu utjecat na razinu tog vitamina, i čijim nedostatkom se bitno smanjuje mogućnost začeća i održavanja trudnoće.
> Nemam sad link, ali dr. R mi je prvo čekirao B12 i ferritin, da vidi kako dalje.

----------


## spodoba

matahari, koliko citam da je u okviru zatrudnjivanja pozeljna vrijednost od barem 40, još bolje 50µg/ml. to je barem predodžba mnogih repromedicinara.
ovisno o tome koliko su niske rezerve (tj. razina feritina), suplementiranjem se rezerve mogu popraviti za 3-6mj, kod nekih i duže.

ne znam da li pijes neki prenatalni produkt, tj. da li je eventualno ova B12 vrijednost manipulirana kroz uzimanje..no čini mi se ok.

----------


## velika.jabuka

Cure drage, baš mi je žao čitati o tome kako se mučite i nadam se da ćete brzo doći do svojih smotuljaka..

Šokantno mi je da do važnih informacija moramo dolaziti same! Ja sam dobila zeleno svijetlo za iduću trudnoću, da bi se kasnije uspostavilo da bi opet završila tragično u kasnoj fazi da sama samcata nisam tražila dodatne pretrage!

Sad sam 10+3 i dajem si fraxiparine 0,4 radi mutacija PAI i MTHFR. Ali, sad mi je zapelo za oko da mi je prije trudnoće bio povišen i LAC? 
Riješava li niskomolekularni heparin i problem s tim LACom ili bi za to trebala nešto drugo???

Hvala vam do neba <3

----------


## matahari

spodoba imaš pp!

----------


## spodoba

velika.jabuka, LAC se isto rješava heparinom..radi se u autoimunološkoj komponenti i stoga ne bi bilo loše čekirati vitamin D, koji je obično kod autoimunoloških bolesti niži. u tom slučaju je vrijedno pokušaja barem pokušati smanjiti problem substitucijom vitamina D..kažem pokušati.

----------


## matahari

spodoba, isprazni inbox!

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene, jučer sam vadila sljedeće nalaze vezane za željezo:
*HEMOGLOBIN* 119 (19-157)
ŽELJEZO 24 (8-30)
*UIBC* 26 (26-59)
TIBC 50 (49-75)
*MCV* 81 (83-97,2)
*MCH* 24,9 (27,4-33,9)
*MCHC* 307 (320-345)
I čini mi se da mi je hemoglobin prenizak u odnosu na željezo. Jel moguće da je ovako visoka razina željeza u odnosu na hemoglobin posljedica uzimanja šumećih tableta koje sadrže željezo?
U pon. idem vaditi i feritin, iako mi je više preko glave plaćanja kojekakvih pretraga za koje čujem da mogu utjecati na ostvarenje trudnoće, a uputnice kada tražim na svoju ruku dr.-i me uglavnom komentiraju da pušem u hladno  :Sad: , pa mi ne preostaje nago opet i opet privatnim laboratorijim puniti blagajnu.

----------


## Inesz

Draga Mury,

vrijednosti željeza koje si dobila su vjerojatno nevjerodostojne jer uzimaš pripravke koji u sebi sadrže željezo. Za što točniji rezultat vrijednosti željeza mineralno-vitaminski pripravci ne bi se smjeli uzimati barem 3 tjedna prije analize. A i inače,je željezo analit koji često može davati nevjerodosojne vrijednosti.
Crvena krvna slika koju si dala nije najbolja i već ti podaci ukazuju na neku vrstu anemije-

Hemoglobin-ispod donje vrijednosti
MCV-prosječni volumen eritocita-*snižen*
MCH-prosječan sadržaj hemoglobina u eritrocitima-*sniženo*
MCHC-prosječna koncentracija hemoglobina u !l eritrocita-*sniženo*

Dobro je da izvadiš vrijednost feritina koji će dati najbolju sliku stanja sa željezom.

A za liječnika koji ti ne da uputnicu za feritin nakon ovakve crvene krvne slike i svega što prolaziš u borbi za bebu, imam samo jedan komentar-sramota od  doktora.

----------


## Mury

Hvala Inesz. U ponedjeljak ujutro direkt idem vaditi feritin, više mi je pun kofer postavljanja samodijagnoza, traženja uzroka spontanih pobačaja i ne ostvarenja trudnoća. Dođe mi da se izderem na sve lječnike koji ne znaju uputiti na sve parametre koji mogu kočiti trudnoću, uh, uh, kako sam ljuta!!! Briga njih što sam skoro na rubu živaca i umorna od svega  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

Mury ja sam te samo došla zagrlit.  :Love: 
Drž se draga - svanuti će sunašce :Heart:

----------


## miba

Mury draga  mogla bih potpisati tvoje riječi...  :Love:

----------


## Mury

tonili, miba  :Love:

----------


## chiara

Cure treba mi savjet nakon što sam pokazala nalaz u Mariboru doktorima onaj nakojem mi pai i mthfr nisu u redu oni su rekli da mi oni ne bi davali heparin da meni to ne treba....ja sam sad sva u čudu i nije mi jasno jer vidim po ovom forumu da cure sa slićnim nalazima uzimaju heparin...sad ne znam što da radim jer ako mi se slučajno opet dogodi spontani ubit ću nekoga ako je razlog što nisam uzimala heparin....što vi mislite o ovome?

----------


## Mury

> Cure treba mi savjet nakon što sam pokazala nalaz u Mariboru doktorima onaj nakojem mi pai i mthfr nisu u redu oni su rekli da mi oni ne bi davali heparin da meni to ne treba....ja sam sad sva u čudu i nije mi jasno jer vidim po ovom forumu da cure sa slićnim nalazima uzimaju heparin...sad ne znam što da radim jer ako mi se slučajno opet dogodi spontani ubit ću nekoga ako je razlog što nisam uzimala heparin....što vi mislite o ovome?


*chiara*, ja bih na tvome mjestu odmah potražila savjet dr. Radončića, jer i previše znoja, krvi, živaca...trebamo da dođemo do trunoće, a onda ju izgubimo samo zato što neki dr. žele da im budemo pokusni kunići, da se na našim teško stečenim trudnoćama igraju sa dijagnozama i terapijama! Sretno! I molim te odmah traži i dva druga mišljenja ako treba, jer sam na svojoj koži osjetila što znači kad kažu sve je ok kod vas, jednom će se valjda zvijezde poklopiti i vi roditi ( aha, možeš misliti što bih ja ikda otkrila svoju trombofiliju da nije ovoga foruma, i da na svoju ruku nisma radila pretrage)! Mogla bih vječno hodati po postupcima bez uspjeha...iako i sada više nisam sigurna koliko u meni "čuči" još neotkrivenih dijagnoza  :Sad:

----------


## velika.jabuka

> velika.jabuka, LAC se isto rješava heparinom..radi se u autoimunološkoj komponenti i stoga ne bi bilo loše čekirati vitamin D, koji je obično kod autoimunoloških bolesti niži. u tom slučaju je vrijedno pokušaja barem pokušati smanjiti problem substitucijom vitamina D..kažem pokušati.


Hvala!!!

----------


## _plavusha_

Riskiram da me prebacite na neku drugu temu, ali iskreno nisam našla niti jednu u koju bi ovo pripadalo...

Naime, radi se o nalazima biokemijske analize ejakulata MM... Dijagnoza mu je teška oligoasthenozoospermia, ali problem je u izostanku LDH-x izoenzima. Nema ga ni u tragovima... Iz tog razloga smo dobili preporuku za pretragu kariograma za oboje. Navodno da izostanak istog izoenzima se može protumačiti da je nosilac gena za cističnu fibrozu. 

Prekopala sam internet, ali iskreno nisam ništa korisno saznala.. Ima li netko iskustva s ovakvim nalazom?

----------


## mare41

plavusha, pokušavam ti naći neku temu, al ova mi najsličnija, osim azo teme koju ne mogu  naći, probaj ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/19678-L...henozoospermia, jer pretpostavljam da su radili LDH. Javi vaše nalaze, jer da bi djetetu prenijeli bolest-oboje morate biti nosioci tog gena za CF, al i da jeste-to opet ne znači da će dijete imati bolest. Samo polako i javi nam kako ide dalje.

----------


## linalena

plavuša nemam iskustva ali mi smo radili na Rebru neku krvnu pretragu na tu cističnu fibrozu, i na još mikrodeleciju kromosoma
tako da traži uputnicu i za  kariogram i za to, sve se to obavlja na Rebru
ali guglaj ima oko toga i na drugim temama

----------


## Marlen

Plavusha evo i ja sam u donekle sličnom problemu...
Nakon 6 godina i niza ET sa 0 betom sama sam od svoje opće doc. zatražila uputnicu za genetsko savjetovanje, za mene i mm
Na savjetovanju ŠOK... doktorica misli da mi oboje imamo problema sa genetikom i da teško da možemo imati dijete.
Vadili smo oboje krv za kariotipizaciju i to C pruganje i G pruganje,a suprug još i mikrodeleciju y kromosoma. 
I sada čekamo 8 tjedana na rezultate da vidimo jesmo li nosioci balansiranih translokacija, mikrodelecija i štatijaznamčega...
Emocije se izmjenjuju iz sata u sat, ne znam šta da mislim, godine su prošle, jeli moguće da su doktori to mogli i prije nam preporučiti pa da ne gubimo vrijeme i da se pomirimo ili da smo već mogli biti u Pragu na pgd-u...ne znam...

Bez obzira na šta doktori sumnjali ja nam svima želim super nalaze i vibram za to!

----------


## mare41

Marlen, na osnovu čega je dr zaključila da imate problema s genetikom, a bez nalaza? Javi kad budu gotovi nalazi.

----------


## _plavusha_

Mi po tom pitanju donekle imamo i sreće, ako se to tako može nazvati, pa te nalaze radimo prije prvog pokušaja IVF-a.. Naručili se jesmo na Rebro za genetičko savjetovanje, kariogram i MM na mikrodelecije na Y kromosomu, ali smo dobili termin tek za sredinu 3.mjeseca.. a moj MPO doktor isplanirao postupak za 4.mjesec... s obzirom da se nalazi čekaju minimalno 6 tjednana sve mi se čini da nas čeka još jedan pomak termina,,,

----------


## miba

Linalena jesi bila kod hematologa?

----------


## applepie

pozdrav cure, evo trebam vašu pomoć

dobila sam rezultate za PAI 1 i MTHFR

piše ovako

PAI 1

genotip: 5G/4G                    INTERPRETACIJA GENOTIPA: HETEROZIGOT

KLINIČKO ZNAČENJE: kod heterozigornih nositelja 4G/5G polimorfizma moguć je umjereni porast PAI 1




MTHFR (C677T)

GENOTIP: C/T                     INTERPRETACIJA GENOTIPA: HETEROZIGOT

KLINIČKO ZNAČENJE: kod heterozigornih nositelja C677T polimorfizma aktivnosi MTHFR je umjereno snižena, što može dovesti do blažeg porasta serumske koncentracije homocisteina

ništa mi nije jasno

ako mi netko zna bilo što reči o tome 

hvala

----------


## Barbarellaa

Ja sam dobila nalaze, imunološki je sve ok, jedino imam kroničnu anemiju pa sad moram 2 tjedna ići na transfuziju krvi.
Doktorica mi je rekla da anemija može biti uzrok spontanih ali i posljedica (prošla sam 2 kiretaže).
Nadala sam se da je nešto imunološki, da je crno na bijelom razlog, dobijem heparin i to je to....

----------


## linalena

> Linalena jesi bila kod hematologa?


naručena 21.3 na Rebru kod drZ


@Barbarela  -  kojom pretragom se ustanovila kronična anemija???

----------


## Inesz

> Ja sam dobila nalaze, imunološki je sve ok, jedino imam kroničnu anemiju pa sad moram 2 tjedna ići na transfuziju krvi.
> Doktorica mi je rekla da anemija može biti uzrok spontanih ali i posljedica (prošla sam 2 kiretaže).
> Nadala sam se da je nešto imunološki, da je crno na bijelom razlog, dobijem heparin i to je to....


Draga kakva vrsta anemije je u pitanju? Je si li dobila dijagnozu od hematologa?

----------


## Inesz

> pozdrav cure, evo trebam vašu pomoć
> 
> dobila sam rezultate za PAI 1 i MTHFR
> 
> piše ovako
> 
> PAI 1
> 
> genotip: 5G/4G                    INTERPRETACIJA GENOTIPA: HETEROZIGOT
> ...


Draga, imaš li još kakve nalaze -F-II, Faktor V Leiden, homocistein, antifosfolipidna antitijela, Lac, protein S, protein C?

Na PAI-I i MTHFR si heterozigot, što može značiti manje poremećaje u zgrušavanju, najbolje da odeš do hematologa.

----------


## Barbarellaa

Ne znam koja je vrsta ali u nalazu su mi hemoglobin i željezo jako niski, još neke vrijednosti isto tako (vezane uz anemiju)...ma cijeli nalaz krvi mi u principu nije dobar koliko vidim. Išla sam kod doktorice Bosnić na Rebro, ona je internist. Sad 2 tjedna moram primati tu transfuziju i još na provjeru želuca i debelog crijeva jer anemija može ostaviti tragove. Nakon toga ću ići Radončiću pa ću vidjet što će on reći. Najgore mi je to što mi nisu našli razlog, sad opet sljedeća trudnoća ide na slijepo.

----------


## applepie

> Draga, imaš li još kakve nalaze -F-II, Faktor V Leiden, homocistein, antifosfolipidna antitijela, Lac, protein S, protein C?
> 
> Na PAI-I i MTHFR si heterozigot, što može značiti manje poremećaje u zgrušavanju, najbolje da odeš do hematologa.


hvala ti Inesz

radila sam još ove pretrage

                                                       rezultat                 jedinica                referentni intervali

IgG(*)                                                   <1                    GPL-U/ml                 neg.:<10,0
IgM(*)                                                     1,5                 MPL-U/ML                neg.:    7,0


fibrinogen(*)                                             3,4                    g/L                      1,8-3,5 (dr. kaže da bi bilo dobro da je malo niži)
APTV (*)                                             1                     omjer                    0,8-1,2
APTV                                                  27                      s                        23-32

antitrombin (*)                                    114,3                 % aktivnosti           70-120
protein C (*)                                       107                   % aktivnosti           70-140

put proteina c 

APC rezistencija (APCR)(*)                      1,05                 omjer                    >0,86
vrijednost APC rezistencije je unutar referentnog intervala i isključuje potrebu određivanja FV (Leiden) genotipizacije

protein S (*)                                       93                     % aktivnosti           70-123

ATPV (s) test miješanja uz LAC(*)           27                       s                        izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s)u testu miješanja LA  omjer>1,37  upućuje na prisutnost LAC

LAC(*)                                               1,06                   omjer                    do 1,37


NK stanice                                          11,2%                                            0-15%   

dr je za sve rekao da je ok ali da bi bilo bolje da su NK stanice i fibrinogan malo niži. ništa mi nije objasnio. mogu li to kako sniziti?
ostale pretrage koje navodiš nisam radila, ali razgovarati ću sa svojom dr. opće prakse da mi da uputnice za to i za hematologa.

kada sam pokazala doktorici nalaze za PAI 1 i I MTHFR rekla je da je to ok, ali mislim da ih baš nije doživjela.

hvala ti na pomoći

----------


## applepie

ajme sad vidim da mi je post malo zbrčkan!!

----------


## mare41

apple, ja ti odgovorno tvrdim da ti je NK ok, niti je povišen, a i da je-to je toliko nespecifično, ko i fibrinogen da je past tense. Jako me zanima koji dr ti je to rekao. Za mutacije koje navodiš cure dobivaju heparin.

----------


## velika.jabuka

Imam pitanje za cure koje su na heparinu.. Ja sam PAI homo MTHRF hetero. 
Đelmiš mi u ovoj trudnoći ne kontrolira ama baš ništa! Ulazim u drugo tromjesečje a do sad sam vadila krv samo kad su mi određivali terapiju tj. u petom tjednu.

Svaki mjesec kontroliram tsh i ft4 radi Hashimota. Trebam li nešto kontolirati na svoju ruku, na mjesečnoj bazi? 
Ova trudnoća mi je sve, želim pokriti sve baze a zbilja se ne snalazim u moru pretraga i informacija..

Npr. D-dimere, fibrinogen? Nešto treće?

----------


## Inesz

Velika jabka ja bih na tvom mjestu kontrolirala bar trombocite, fibrinogen, d-dimere. Ideš li kod hematologa? 

Pitanje jedno-jesi li kod prof. Đ. privatno ili ideš u Petrovu pa ti kažu da ništa ne treba kontrolirat. Koliko si sad trudna?

Mene su isto u Petrovoj "otkantali" za daljene pretrage jer nisam imala spontanih, a i heterozigot sam za PAI I MTHFR.
Fraksiparine su mi dali jedino radi povišenog fibrinogena izvan trudnoće i mojih godina, zapravo mislim da je nešto drugo bilo presudno u tome da su mi dodijelili fraksiparine, ali to nema veze sa medicinom i mojim stanjem....
Moj primarni ginekolog mi je dao da kontroliram d dimere, fibrinogen, veliki koagulogram...

----------


## Sela

*Velika jabuka* dobro ti Inesz kaze-treba ti hematolog pogotovo uz potpis poput tvog.Đelmis je dobar,ali nije hematolog.
Ako si na heparinu cudi me da ipak  ne trazi neku kontrolu(ovo sto je spomenula Inesz)...

----------


## velika.jabuka

Inesz, trudna sam 13 tjedana.. U međuvremenu sam bila na kontroli s 11 tjedana i naručio me ponovo s nekih 16. Nikakve nalaze nije tražio da donesem.
Idem kod Đelmiša privatno a Fraxiparine dobivam preko Petrove. Rekao mi je da je to savršeni lijek i da ne treba kontrolirati ništa, a pročitala sam na forumu da je neku trudnicu, koja si je sama iskontrolirala d-dimere i fibrinogen i imala povišene vrijednosti, stavio na odjel da se poveća doza..
Dakle, sve moramo same. Sva sreća da imam vas!!!

----------


## velika.jabuka

Slažem se, Sela.. Imate li savjet kako doći do nekog dobrog? 
Kod Zupančić se navodno dugo čeka i sve prebacuje na Đelmiša.. Jednoj frendici je na svako pitanje odgovarala s 'ja nisam ginekolog'..

----------


## Sela

Da,kod Zupancic Salek se na prvo pojavljivanje ceka cca mjesec,mjesec i pol.Poslije su kontrole svakih 3-4 tjedna sa svjezim krvnim nalazima.
S njom imam odlicno iskustvo,ali vise nije moja hematologica cisto spletom okolnosti.Sad u trudnoci me kontrolira prof Labar.Do njega mozes doci
jako brzo ,privatno,ali kosta.

----------


## velika.jabuka

To mi se čini kao super rješenje! Odem kod njega privatno, a onda se eventualno prebacim na Rebro! Thanks! 
Kako mogu doći do njega privatno?

----------


## Sela

Imas poruku. :Yes:

----------


## Dea2010

Da li netko zna gdje se može napraviti ukupni Pai? U Vinogradskoj su mi napravili genotipizaciju (4G4G mutirani homozigot), ali dr Radončić mi je danas rekao da ukoliko nemam vrijednosti ukupnog Pai ne zna da li je potrebna terapija. Navodno da ukoliko je povišena vrijednost. Ja bih to sad rado što prije napravila, ali ne znam gdje. Hvala unaprijed na odgovorima i ispričavam se ukoliko odgovor već negdje stoji, a ja ga nisam vidjela.

----------


## velika.jabuka

Meni su to radili na PT1 u Petrovoj. Pitaj i u Zavodu za transfuziju, Petrova 3 - tamo su mi radili PAI genetiku i bila je gotova za tjedan dana..

----------


## Boxica

*velika.jabuka* iskreno mislim da se nepotrebno opterećuješ jer pretpostavljam da ne znaš točno što je bilo sa tom trudnicom koja je sama radila nalaze niti koja joj je bila prva dijagnoza niti zašto se uopće odlučila vaditi naknadno te nalaze...
meni je Đelmiš vodio treću trudnoću (išla sam privatno, injekcije dobivala u bolnici), na početku je pročitao nalaze, odredio mi terapiju i to je bilo to...nisam kasnije radila nikakve pretrage, na UZV-ima se vidjelo da beba lijepo raste i sve je bilo ok!

naravno da ćeš ti napraviti onako kako misliš da treba, ali kako što sam ti već rekla, mislim da se nepotrebno opterećuješ...Đelmiš nije rječit, to znaš i sama, ali jako dobro zna što radi...
od srca ti želim da sve to izguraš do kraja i da za par mjeseci primiš malog sisavca na ruke

----------


## Konfuzija

Hitno trebam informaciju plaća li se kariotipizacija i dalje 800 kn ako se nema dopunsko osiguranje. Hvala!

----------


## mare41

Konfuzija, mi smo po dijagnozi neplodnosti (N97) oslobođeni participacija, al bilo bi idealno da to još neko potvrdi, ko je bio friško...

----------


## Konfuzija

Znam, no znam da su neki tu na forumu prije godinu-dvije plaćali bez obzira na tu šifru. Rebro se ne može telefonski dobiti, a na mailove odgovaraju u stilu starogrčkih proročica.

----------


## anaši1507

evo ja jutros radila sve te pretrage i istina treba stajati oznaka N97, a isto tako treba biti oznaka 69 koja označava da u cijelosti pokriva HZZO

----------


## Konfuzija

> evo ja jutros radila sve te pretrage i istina treba stajati oznaka N97, a isto tako treba biti oznaka 69 koja označava da u cijelosti pokriva HZZO


I nisi ništa platila? Čekam da mi počne polica dopunskog pa da ne bacam novce uzalud.

----------


## anaši1507

ništa nisam platila  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Tenkju!  :Kiss:   :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Cure,dobila sam Bromegon za snižavanje prolaktina.Čula sam da ima sto vrsta nuspojava.Jel ih netko od vas pio i kako ga je podnosio?

----------


## Mali Mimi

inna28 da baš sam pisala o tome curi na temi *stigao moj nalaz hormona* pa pogledaj da se ne ponavljamo

----------


## inna28

Hvala,Mimi :Smile:  Zanima me još nešto.Radila sam testove na trombofiliju.Sve je ok osim  MTHFR-heterozigot i PAI-1 5G na oba alela.Bila sam kod hematologa koji kaže da nema potrebe za heparinima i da je to sve ok.Moj mpo dr je rekao da bi me stavio.Totalno sam zbunjena.Jel ima netko sličan nalaz??

----------


## sweety

> Hvala,Mimi Zanima me još nešto.Radila sam testove na trombofiliju.Sve je ok osim  MTHFR-heterozigot i PAI-1 5G na oba alela.Bila sam kod hematologa koji kaže da nema potrebe za heparinima i da je to sve ok.Moj mpo dr je rekao da bi me stavio.Totalno sam zbunjena.Jel ima netko sličan nalaz??


Cure su ovdje i sa blažim mutacijama na heparinu....

U medicini postoji jedan temeljni problem - nepovezanost.

-Hematolog se bavi tobom kao tobom, a te mutacije koje ti imaš ti neće radit veće probleme prije šezdesete godine ili do nekog ekstremnog slučaja pa ti se desi neki akutni poremećaj, i ti si zdravstveno u principu ok.

-Ginekolog nije hematolog pa se rijetko oni znaju/mogu petljat u to.

-MPO ginekolog, ako je iole širih mentalni8h pogleda zna da kad se zbroje činjenica 1 i činjenica 2 da može ispast činjenica 3, pa MPO ginekolozi preporučuju terapiju heparinom u ovim slučajevima.
Ne zbg tebe i zbog tvog zdravčja, jer ono je ok, ali u kompletu sa tudnoćom ta dva parametra ne štimaju.
A to hematolozi bazično ne kuže.

----------


## tantolina

Cure trebam pomoć. Stigli su mi nalazi trombofilije i situacija je slijedeća:
APTV 28 (25-40s)
APTV omjer 0,9 (0,8-1,2)
Protrombinsko vrijeme 1,12 (>0,70)
INR 0,95
Fibrinogen 3,4 (1,8 - 4,0 g/l)
Broj trombocita 254 (158-424)
Antitrombin III 107 (75-125 %)
Protein C-global 1,14 (o,69-1,56)
Lupus antikoagulant LA1 41 (31-45 s)

Za ove vrijednosti pretpostavljam da su ok jer su sve unutar referentnih vrijednosti.

Faktor V Leiden (R506Q) - NORMALAN TIP
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A) - NORMALAN TIP
MTHFR (C677T) - HETEROZIGOT
PAI-1 (4G/5G) - HOMOZIGOT 5G

Za Antifosfolipidna antitijela u Rijeci nemaju reagensa tako da čekam -krv sam izvadila.
Za kariogram još nisam dobila uputnicu jer doktori traže suglasnost od HZZO-a.

Mi se spremamo u novi postupak u 5 mjesecu.
Sretno svima u svim fazama.

----------


## venddy

inna28 ja sam heterozigot i 5G/5G i stavili su me u zadnja 3 postupka na heparin. Imam iza sebe spontani i biokemijsku pa su procjenili da bi bilo pametnije, a naškodit navodno nemože.

----------


## inna28

Pa da i meni je to logično.Mora postojati neki razlog za više spontanih.Ja sam imala dva.

----------


## Konfuzija

Gdje se u Zagrebu može obaviti MTHFR? Zvala Rebro i Dubravu, nemaju reagensa.

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, zovi vinogradsku, napisem broj u pon

----------


## matahari

Vinogradska, Klinički zavod za kemiju, 3768-280 (prepisujem s nalaza). 
Iako sam ih ja dobila i na broj 3787-383.
Nalazi se čekaju oko mj dana!




> konfuzija, zovi vinogradsku, napisem broj u pon

----------


## Donkey

Bok cure, pročitala na netu da postoji mogućnost prekoncepcijske obrade u Petrovoj (dr. Radončić. napisao) tj. da je u sklopu dnevne bolnice moguće odraditi testove za trombofiliju i ostale metaboličke pretrage. S obzirom da nisam iz Zg zvuči mu kao zgodna opcija pa me zanima da li netko zna što više o tome, thx.

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala, curke, zakon ste!  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Bok cure, pročitala na netu da postoji mogućnost prekoncepcijske obrade u Petrovoj (dr. Radončić. napisao) tj. da je u sklopu dnevne bolnice moguće odraditi testove za trombofiliju i ostale metaboličke pretrage. S obzirom da nisam iz Zg zvuči mu kao zgodna opcija pa me zanima da li netko zna što više o tome, thx.


Eh, ne znam baš. Liječim se u Petrovoj, pa su me poslali vaditi to sve na Rebro. I k tomu, kao što rekoh, ni na Rebru nemaju reagense za MTHFR i homocistein.

----------


## Iska

Molim cure koje imaju više iskustva sa imunološkim pretragama da pomognu;
Imala sam tri spontana pobačaja, dijagnosticirani su mi pcos i trombofilija (PAI-1 hetero, MTHFR hetero). U sljedeću trudnoću svakako idem sa heparinom, ali bi htjela radi svog mira obaviti i imunološke pretrage. Htjela bih napraviti pretrage na:
1. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19
2. Antinuklearna protutjela 
3. Antitireoidna protutjela 
4. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
     -Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
     -Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
     -Anti Sm protutijela 
5. Antikardioplinska protutijela 
6. HLA tipizacija oba partnera

Zanima me sljedeće_
- može li mi uputnice dati liječnik opće prakse? Koliko je to različitih uputnica?
- gdje se obavljaju te pretrage (sa dopunskim zdravstvenim)? 
-treba li se naručiti?
- da li je moguće obaviti sve u jednom danu, budući da nisam iz Zagreba?

Malo sam čitala forum, sve mi to izgleda strašno komplicirano. Ne znam ništa o imunologiji, moram priznati da me strah uopće zadirati u to, pitam se ima li lijeka u slučaju da ove pretrage pokažu neki problem. Ali moram to provjeriti SVE prije sljedeće trudnoće...

Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Molim cure koje imaju više iskustva sa imunološkim pretragama da pomognu;
> Imala sam tri spontana pobačaja, dijagnosticirani su mi pcos i trombofilija (PAI-1 hetero, MTHFR hetero). U sljedeću trudnoću svakako idem sa heparinom, ali bi htjela radi svog mira obaviti i imunološke pretrage. Htjela bih napraviti pretrage na:
> 1. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19
> 2. Antinuklearna protutjela 
> 3. Antitireoidna protutjela 
> 4. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
>      -Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
>      -Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
>      -Anti Sm protutijela 
> ...


Pozdrav
ja nisam radila sve te imunološke pretrage ne znam ni dali se većina toga radi uopće kod nas, od kud ti sve to jel te netko uputio na to ili si našla negdje na internetu?
Meni su recimo ta antikardiolipinska antitjela poz. i zbog tog uzimam nakon transfera fragmin (to ti je heparin) a koliko znam druge terapije za te imuno. faktore i nema. 
Možda eventualno decortin iako ga naši liječnici baš ne perporučuju.
Antitireoidna protutijela bi bila TSH i ostalo pretpostavljam to možeš izvaditi za to je terapija euthirox ako tvoj MPO dr. procijeni da je potrebno

----------


## anaši1507

Iska, mene zanima gdje ćeš izvaditi pretrage na NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19. to sam i ja mislila izvaditi ali ne znam gdje mogu, pa ako slučajno otkriješ javi

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Molim cure koje imaju više iskustva sa imunološkim pretragama da pomognu;
> Imala sam tri spontana pobačaja, dijagnosticirani su mi pcos i trombofilija (PAI-1 hetero, MTHFR hetero). U sljedeću trudnoću svakako idem sa heparinom, ali bi htjela radi svog mira obaviti i imunološke pretrage. Htjela bih napraviti pretrage na:
> 1. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19
> 2. Antinuklearna protutjela 
> 3. Antitireoidna protutjela 
> 4. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
> -Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
> -Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
> -Anti Sm protutijela 
> ...



Antinuklearna, antitireoidna i antikardiolipinska protutijela sam vadila u Vinogradskoj u jednom danu kao i ostatak imunoloških pretraga. Nisam se naručivala.
Uputnice mi je dao soc. ginekolog. Da li ih može dati dr opće prakse, ne znam.

----------


## mare41

> Iska, mene zanima gdje ćeš izvaditi pretrage na NK-stanice CD 56, CD 19. to sam i ja mislila izvaditi ali ne znam gdje mogu, pa ako slučajno otkriješ javi


Pitate za Split? trebali bi moći u bolnici

----------


## applepie

ej Iska i Anaši ja sam vam cd 19+ i cd3-/cd56+ (tako piše) radila u klinici f. mihaljević, laboratorij za molekularnu dijagnostiku i celularnu imunost. nalazi gotovi isti dan

----------


## mare41

> ej Iska i Anaši ja sam vam cd 19+ i cd3-/cd56+ (tako piše) radila u klinici f. mihaljević, laboratorij za molekularnu dijagnostiku i celularnu imunost. nalazi gotovi isti dan


radi rebro, vinogradska, merkur i dubrava

----------


## applepie

pa onda super, mene je moj dr. uputio gore iako me za neke druge pretrage slao i u vinogradsku

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ej Iska i Anaši ja sam vam cd 19+ i cd3-/cd56+ (tako piše) radila u klinici f. mihaljević, laboratorij za molekularnu dijagnostiku i celularnu imunost. nalazi gotovi isti dan


i kakvi su ti nalazi?

----------


## mare41

MM, dobro pitanje, jer već smo pisali-ako i ima odmaka u tim nalazima-nespecifični su, a NK stanice u cirkulaciji i endometriju nisu iste, tako da s tim i bez toga...

----------


## Iska

Hvala cure. 
Ovaj popis pretraga je dio jednog popisa koji sam našla na ovom forumu, to je ono što još nisam napravila. Dva soc. ginekologa s kojima sam razgovarala o tim pretragama su mi rekli da nema potrebe da ih radim, jer u slučaju da imam nešto od toga, ne bi mogla zanijeti... Čim sam malo neobavezno prosurfala na tu temu vidim da nije baš tako i da mogu uzrokovati spontane pobačaje. Moja doktorica opće prakse će mi rado dati uputnica, zato me zanimalo može li...
Uglavnom, malo me strah tih nalaza da me još više ne optereti nova dijagnoza, jer sam već odavno shvatila koliko je psiha bitna kod ovih stvari. Imam pcos, trombofiliju i septum koji nije jako velik, ali ću ga ipak ukloniti.

----------


## applepie

meni je cd 9 (ref. vrijed.  5-20), a cd3-/cd56+ 11,2 (ref. vrijed. 0-15) - za ovaj drugi dr. kaže da bi bilo bolje da je malo niži.

----------


## Pinky

> Molim cure koje imaju više iskustva sa imunološkim pretragama da pomognu;
> Imala sam tri spontana pobačaja, dijagnosticirani su mi pcos i trombofilija (PAI-1 hetero, MTHFR hetero). U sljedeću trudnoću svakako idem sa heparinom, ali bi htjela radi svog mira obaviti i imunološke pretrage. Htjela bih napraviti pretrage na:
> 1. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19
> 2. Antinuklearna protutjela 
> 3. Antitireoidna protutjela 
> 4. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
>      -Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
>      -Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
>      -Anti Sm protutijela 
> ...


ja sam radila sve osim nk stanica i hla tipizacije. nk stanice se vade par dana za redom (ne sjećam se više točno) i obrađuju se par dana, tako da se ne mogu npr. vaditi u petak već početkom radnog tjedna. plus ih ne možeš vaditi ako si ITI MALO prehlađen a ja sam uvijek šmrkava pa sam odustala od toga. nk stanice su ionako prevaziđena teorija. 

ja sam vadila sve ostalo u jednom danu (gore navedeno, rh faktor/kg, plus torch) tako da sam trčala ko luda po splitu i vadila krv 3-4 puta na 3-4 različita mjesta to jutro. ali sve sam obavila u jednom danu.
ne znam kako je letati po zagrebu da se sve to obavi i je li fizički moguće, ali ja sam obavila.

za hla tipizaciju mi je rečeno da je preskupa pretraga i nisam dobila uputnicu.
sve uputnice mi je dala ginekologica.

----------


## anaši1507

da, mislila sam u kojoj bolnici u St se rade pretrage za NK-stanice

----------


## Pinky

radile su se na nukelarnoj na firulama. a ako nisu tamo, one će ti znati reći

----------


## mare41

> meni je cd 9 (ref. vrijed.  5-20), a cd3-/cd56+ 11,2 (ref. vrijed. 0-15) - za ovaj drugi dr. kaže da bi bilo bolje da je malo niži.


CD19, ne CD9, to su B limfociti.
Pinky, ja mislim da ti pričaš o NK aktivnosti, a ne CD56+, ovo se ne radi na nuklearnoj.

----------


## applepie

Citiraj applepie prvotno napisa Vidi poruku
meni je cd 9 (ref. vrijed. 5-20), a cd3-/cd56+ 11,2 (ref. vrijed. 0-15) - za ovaj drugi dr. kaže da bi bilo bolje da je malo niži.
CD19, ne CD9, to su B limfociti.
Pinky, ja mislim da ti pričaš o NK aktivnosti, a ne CD56+, ovo se ne radi na nuklearnoj.


ma ispustila sam dio, mislila sam cd 19+ = 9

----------


## mare41

> _APTV 
> APTV omjer 
> Protrombinsko vrijeme 
> Fibrinogen 
> Broj trombocita 
> Antitrombin III 
> Protein C-global 
> Lupus antikoagulant 
> 
> ...


podižem ovo kao podsjetnik što se radi od pretraga (urođena trombofilija i koagulacija)

----------


## anaši1507

Pozdrav
evo došao moj nalaz za trombofiliju
faktor II, normalan tip
faktor V,normalan tip
MTHFR, heterozigotni tip gena za MTHFR (CT)
PAI-1, utvrđen delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)--------što je gore 4g/4g ili 4g/5g???
ACE, utvrđen je insercijski genotip (II)

molim vas za vaše mišljenje, jel možda i to razlog uz mužev spermiogram neuspjehu implatacije?
vidila sam da su neke cure pile aspirin 100 ili andol 100, ja to ne smijem piti jer sam alergična na njih  :Crying or Very sad: 
što se daje u zamjenu?

----------


## anaši1507

zar baš nitko ne zna????

----------


## mare41

anaši, za PAI je "teža" opcija homozigot, dakle 4G/4G od heterozigota, za takve mutacije neki dobivaju heparin (fragmin ili clexane), nije još sigurno da pomaže ta terapija, al svakako ne odmaže, a možda i pomaže, nema neke sigurnosti. Dakle, uz heparin, ne treba ti andol 100.

----------


## rose

pozdrav,evo došao i moj nalaz pa ako ima ko da ga protumači bila bi zahvalna

*faktor v* -normalan tip
*faktor II* - normalan tip
*mthfr*- normalan tip

 i to je ok ali ovo ne razumijem:

*pal-1* - insercijsko- delecijski polimorfizam (4g/5g)
*ace* - delecijski genotip (DD)

itko?

----------


## mare41

rose, evo ti link za ace http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=113

----------


## Marlen

Mare41 moram ti se ispričati što nisam odgovorila na tvoje pitanje, zbilja nemoj zamjeriti, ali ja imam 'probleme' s bilo kojom vrstom javljanja  :Undecided:  Dakle doktorica genetičarka misli da mi nemožemo postići implantaciju zbog svih naših nalaza koji su svi od reda dobri, osim spermiogr. mm, ali taj problem se zaobilazi IVF-om. U obitelji ni s moje ni s njegove strane nema genetski vidljivih ni općento nasljednih bolesti povezanih s kojekakvim malformacijama i štatijaznamćim. Što znaći da smo općenito zdravi i da su naši *geni balansirani*, ali možda smo pokupili od predaka gene koji kod spajanja naših stanica daju nebalansirane gene nesposobne za život i razvijanje (vrlo loše embrije).
Eto sad čekamo te nalaze kariotipizacije za oboje te deleciju y kromosoma kod mm, a kod mene još MTHFR i PAI. Svi oni faktori,homocistein i sve ostalo od imunologije i drugo su mi normalni iliti dobri.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Cure da li itko zna gdje se može privatno napraviti PAI 1??hellp treba mi hitno..
Mare41 ono sve ostalo sam našla i idem sutra napravit.

----------


## mare41

hoću bebu, nisam se prije sjetila-aj nazovi sutra vinogradsku-molekularni lab i pitaj koliko košta genotip PAI kad nemaš uputnicu-znači za plaćanje.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Da sve plaćam i imaš možda broj direktni?hvala draga

----------


## mare41

napisala je broj matahari pri pocetku stranice, ne mogu citirati s moba

----------


## Hoću bebu

ok pogledat ću ajde vidi poruku sto sam ti poslala pa mi samo reci svoje misljenje :Smile:

----------


## Donkey

Bok cure, ako ikome išta znači današnja informacija dobivena telefonski iz laboratorija Rebro/Vinogradska - Rebro radi imunološke pretrage isključivo na temelju sive uputnice (interne), dok u Vinogradskoj može na crvenu (od soc. gin.) i rade sve - na 1 uputnicu.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mare41 dobra vila koja zaista puno pomaže :Smile: 
Evo možda nekome dobro dodje..privatno u GENOSU  sam napravila faktor V leiden,faktor II,MTHFR 677C,MTHFR 1298 i svih četri dodju 650 kn,nalazi gotovi za 10 dana i prije...kontakt:2352-661,planinska 1

PAI 1 trenutno ne rade ali mislim da je i ovih 4 sasvim dovoljno...

----------


## mare41

hoću bebu, viš da su ipak 2 mthfr, hm, e sad-to mora biti genoptip, al čemu onda ta dva? saznat ćemo za 10 dana...jesi možda pitala koliko košta genotip pai u vinogradskoj bez uputnice?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma stvar je u tome što ovaj četvrti rade u kao paket za 650 kn pa reko ajde može bez obzira što ga nisi spomenula...a sad mi molim te objasni ako nije problem što sve ti nalazi mogu pokazat vezano za oplodnju?nisam zvala vinogradsku rekla mi je Mirna da mogu i kod njih napravit ako želim,a rekla si da su ovi najbitniji:$

----------


## mare41

to su pretrage urođene trombofilije, i ako pokažu neke mutacije-obično se daju antikoagulantna terapija (heparin)-vrlo pojednostavljeno-pospješuje se cirkulacija maternice (iako, ništa to nije sigurno), heparin se daje od transfera, a nastavlja se s pozitivnom betom, a u Pragu ćeš dobiti sigurno andol 100 za pospješivanje cirkulacije i imunosupresivnu terapiju (Prednisone) koja bi trebala sniziti imunološki odgovor koji može uzrokovat odbacivanje embrija kao stranog tijela (može, a i ne mora pomoći, ništa to još nije sigurno), ajme, jesam zakomplicirala
e da, ko ima volje-čitajte prve stranice ove teme-lilium i druge cure su to puno objašnjavale (još 2008. :Smile: )

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma super ti to objašnjavaš,mislim čudno da mi tko nikad nitko od dr nije dao da napravim pa makar i privatno kao što jesam...ovo sam napravila kad si ti preporučila hmmm ovo odbacivanje stranog tijela mi je jako bitno s obzirom da nisam imala spontane već samo bezuspješne...

----------


## mare41

hoću bebu, otkrivanje uzroka neuspješnih implantacija su još u povojima, ne zna se puno o tome (skoro ništa), al već par godina dr Radončić inzistira na tim pretragama, a neko ko je na svoj toj terapiji ne može biti siguran da mu je pomogla, al bome nije ni odmogla, neki dr-ovi koji se ne bave dodatnim pretragama imaju stav da je sve u dobrom embriju, a ja mislim da ima još puno dodatnih parametara u koje još uvijek nismo upućeni, al bar možemo napraviti sve što treba (neki i u HR su počeli tražiti sve pretrage nakon 3 neuspješna postupka), (tu izuzimam spontane koji imaju svoje trombofilijske uzroke jer je evidentno da njima za trudnoću pomaže heparin).

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mare41 hvala meni možda ovi nalazi pomognu ako ima nešto i ako se nešto otkrije a ako je sve ok bar ću bit mirnija da sam to napravila...sve jedno hvala ti puno :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Da li je moguće zatrudniti s ovakvim nalazom:

Faktor V Leiden (G 1691 A mutacija): heterozigot
Protrombin (G 20210 A mutacija): neg
MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot
PAI- 1 4G alel: prisutan 4Gpolimorfizam na oba alela
Lupus antikoagulant (LAC):1,30 R
Što to znači?

----------


## mare41

kako to da si na inseminacijama išla na te pretrage? s takvim mutacijama cure idu hematologu na širu obradu i uzimaju heparin nakon transfera (al ja nisam dr)

----------


## M@tt

Mare evo dr. R nam je preko na forumu zdravlje i život odgovorio:

"...učinite koagulogram, aktivnosti ATIII, PC, PS; F-II, PAI (ne odmah i nužno genotipizaciju), najbolje u KBC SM, odnedavno rade i aktivnosti pojedinih faktora a ne samo genotpipove."

Kakve su to pretrage i da li se gdje mogu napraviti privatno?

----------


## mare41

M@tt, KBC SM je Vinogradska :Smile: , mislim da je par postova više neko bio tamo i da imaju reagensa za sve (treba provjeriti), i sve ide na jednu uputnicu, dakle, tražite od ginekologa uputnicu s tim popisom -znači ne genotip nego aktivnosti!

----------


## mare41

PC=protein C, PS= protein S, AT=anitrombin, a za privatno-pogledaj post od Hoću bebu, al to je za genotip, drugi privatni labosi vjerojatno rade aktivnosti (treba provjerit po stranicama labova)

----------


## M@tt

> PC=protein C, PS= protein S, AT=anitrombin, a za privatno-pogledaj post od Hoću bebu, al to je za genotip, drugi privatni labosi vjerojatno rade aktivnosti (treba provjerit po stranicama labova)


Hvala ti na odgovorima. Sljedeci tjedan idemo privatno na isto te imunoloske pretrage koje je i hocu bebu vadila. Znaci to sto mi je dr.R napisao su razlicite pretrage od ovih koje je hocu bebu vadila? A sto je vidljivo iz tih pretraga sto mi je napisao jel znas mozda?

----------


## matahari

M@tt, vinogradska radi aktivnosti. ide se na uputnicu (crvenu, dobiješ ju od soc. gin), ne naručuju nego vade krv svaki dan 
od 8-9.30 (provjeriti!). pretrage koje ti je napisao uključuju pretrage vezane uz koagulaciju i trombofiliju.





> PC=protein C, PS= protein S, AT=anitrombin, a za privatno-pogledaj post od Hoću bebu, al to je za genotip, drugi privatni labosi vjerojatno rade aktivnosti (treba provjerit po stranicama labova)

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam na odgovorima, kad dobijemo rezultate budem ih postao tu...

----------


## matahari

nalazi se dugo čekaju, pa ne bi bilo s gorega otići ovih dana po uputnicu...ja sam vadila 24.02. i 
dio nalaza (molekularna) još nije gotova!




> Hvala vam na odgovorima, kad dobijemo rezultate budem ih postao tu...

----------


## Mury

> Da li je moguće zatrudniti s ovakvim nalazom:
> 
> Faktor V Leiden (G 1691 A mutacija): heterozigot
> Protrombin (G 20210 A mutacija): neg
> MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot
> PAI- 1 4G alel: prisutan 4Gpolimorfizam na oba alela
> Lupus antikoagulant (LAC):1,30 R
> Što to znači?


mari mar, evo mojih nalaza, čini mi e da smo slične:

Faktor V Leidin  - hetrozigot
PAI-1 4G/4G - mutirani homozigot
MTHFR - heterozigot
Od kada sam otkrila ove mutacije, nakon ET sam na fragminima od 5000 IU, ali nažalost još nisma došla do trudoće ( imala dva neuspjela ET sa fragminom), za treći ET čekam betu. Srteno ti dalje!!!

----------


## mare41

linalena, aj napiši svoje!

----------


## mari mar

> kako to da si na inseminacijama išla na te pretrage? s takvim mutacijama cure idu hematologu na širu obradu i uzimaju heparin nakon transfera (al ja nisam dr)


...da morati će se provoditi tromboprofilaksa od početka trudnoće.......samo što do toga ja još nisam došla...  :Sad: 
...kako je u planu bila trudnoća imunolog mi je preporučio konzultaciju transfuziologa pa sam onda išla na te pretrage.

----------


## mari mar

> mari mar, evo mojih nalaza, čini mi e da smo slične:
> 
> Faktor V Leidin  - hetrozigot
> PAI-1 4G/4G - mutirani homozigot
> MTHFR - heterozigot
> Od kada sam otkrila ove mutacije, nakon ET sam na fragminima od 5000 IU, ali nažalost još nisma došla do trudoće ( imala dva neuspjela ET sa fragminom), za treći ET čekam betu. Srteno ti dalje!!!


Sretno i tebi...kad vadiš betu? ...vidim u potpisu da je bilo ovaj mj. akcije....

----------


## Mury

> Sretno i tebi...kad vadiš betu? ...vidim u potpisu da je bilo ovaj mj. akcije....


Beta 04.04.

----------


## kiki30

cure,ja sam danas bila na transferu,moj dr. drži da mi za sad ne trebaju nikakve inekcije clexan(na zadnjem postupku sam ih uzimala) nego da koristim 1 aspirin pa kad dođe do trudnoće onda da bi krenula s inekcijama,e sad neznam,će mi taj aspirin bit dovoljan?
mislim vjerujem doktoru ali opet... znate da mi se svašta mota po glavi  :Smile:

----------


## anaši1507

cure stigli i moji nalazi, da li mi možete reći nešto više
Faktor V  i Faktor II----normalni tipovi
MTHFR------heterozigotni tip 
PAI-1------4G/4G
ACE----insercijski genotip II
Protein C-----0,93 (0,70-1,40)
Protein S-----0,94 (0,70-1,40)
Lupus antikoagulant----0,91 (<1,20)
Homocistein----5,37 (5-15)
Antitijela protiv kardiolipina lgG------1  (neg.<15, poz.>15)
LE-stanice -----nisu viđene u koncetratu leukocita

Molim vas za vaše mišljenje??

----------


## linalena

FII (G20210A) ,genotip G/G, homozigot divljeg tipa - ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrđen

*FV Leiden (G1691A) genotip G/A, heterozigot -znatno povišen rizik od nastanka duboke venske tromboze 
*
PAI-1 (5G/4G) genotip 5G/5G, homozigot divljeg tipa - ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrđen

*MTHFR (C677T) genotip C/T, heterozigot - umjereno snižena aktivnost MTHFR može dovesti do blažeg porasta homocisteina*

_IgG <1,0 (neg<10)_
_IgM 0,9 (neg<7)_

_APTV 0,9 omjer (0,8-1,2)_
_APTV 26 s (23-32)_

_antitrombin AT 108,8 (70-120)_
_protein C 115 (70-140)_

*APC rezistencija APCR 0,45 (>0,86)


APTV(s) tst miješanja uz LAC 25s (izostanak korekcijje produljenog APTV u tesstu miješanja uz LA omjer >1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC)
lupus aantikoagulant LAC omjer 1,06 (do 1,37)

protein S 71 (70-123)
*
Bila sam kod dr Zupančić na Rebru, i čekala od 10.45 a došla  ne red u pol 3 (bila sam naručena u 11)
unutra bila cijelih 4 minute. i dobila obrisačč da kaj sam došla? pa da specijalist vid nalaze.... a ona meni pa što to dalje n obrađuj onaj ko me na njih i poslao....
uspjela ja ubaciti da sam imala u familiji puno moždanih udara, e onda je pogledala nalazee i rekla.... e takvi ste se rodili
dobila još nešto za izvaditi pa 18.4 kontrola

evo što ću još vaditi: FXIII (za to je rekla da je najvažnie), ANF, ANCA, beta2 GPI, Lp(a), D-dimeri

----------


## tina2701

*Mari Mar*..ne znam kod kojeg hematologa ideš...al ak je u KBO..bježi odande...moj najiiskreniji savjet....tamo čak i aspirin brane piti..

..vjerujem da većina ovdje zna Zlattu...kraj par IVF-ova je ostvarila 3 trudnoće...jedna je bila vanmaternična a ostale dvije je izgubila zbog hematologa....kraj gotovih nalaza koje je imala u rukama...ja sam loše prošla s njima pa sam i nju natjerala na drugo mišljenje..i kandidat je za heparin....toliko o njima....

----------


## anaši1507

> cure stigli i moji nalazi, da li mi možete reći nešto više
> Faktor V  i Faktor II----normalni tipovi
> MTHFR------heterozigotni tip 
> PAI-1------4G/4G
> ACE----insercijski genotip II
> Protein C-----0,93 (0,70-1,40)
> Protein S-----0,94 (0,70-1,40)
> Lupus antikoagulant----0,91 (<1,20)
> Homocistein----5,37 (5-15)
> ...


baš nitko nema ništa za komentirati?????
zvala sam dr.Poljaka-Cito-Split i on kaže da ne trebam koristiti ništa nego tek od 12 tjedna trudnoće, pa ni sama ne znam dal da ga pritisnem i kažem da mi odmah prepiše heparin??

----------


## sweety

> baš nitko nema ništa za komentirati?????
> zvala sam dr.Poljaka-Cito-Split i on kaže da ne trebam koristiti ništa nego tek od 12 tjedna trudnoće, pa ni sama ne znam dal da ga pritisnem i kažem da mi odmah prepiše heparin??


Ja se slažem sa dr. Poljakom.
MTHFR hetero, je najslabija kombinacija. Aspirin/andol su sasvim dovoljni, folna obavezna.

----------


## anaši1507

> Ja se slažem sa dr. Poljakom.
> MTHFR hetero, je najslabija kombinacija. Aspirin/andol su sasvim dovoljni, folna obavezna.


hval ti sweety na odgovoru  :Very Happy: 
ali ja sam ti alergična na andol i aspirin  :Sad: 
a što je sa onim PAI-1 i ACE???

----------


## pea

Baš sad malo čitam ovu temu i mene brinu moji nalazi na trombofiliju

Faktor V -normalan tip gena
Faktor II-normalan tip gena
MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena(CT)
PAI-1-insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam(4G/5G)
ACE-insercijsko-delecijski genotip(ID) 

Da li je i meni u slučaju trudnoće potreban heparin?
Jedan dr.kaže da da, a drugi da mi je potreban samo andol 100 :Confused:

----------


## anaši1507

[QUOTE=pea;2108630]Baš sad malo čitam ovu temu i mene brinu moji nalazi na trombofiliju

Faktor V -normalan tip gena
Faktor II-normalan tip gena
MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena(CT)
PAI-1-insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam(4G/5G)
ACE-insercijsko-delecijski genotip(ID) 

Pea, vidim da si i ti u Cito, i što ti Poljak kaže?
meni je rekao ništa strašno, tek u 12 tjednu trudnoće početi sa heparinom, a čitam svi koriste heparin

----------


## pea

Anaši Dr.P. mi je rekao da je nalaz na granici al ništa strašno,on mi je rekao heparin a dr.Š.misli da bi čak andol 100 bio dovoljan.

----------


## anaši1507

a da li znaš, dal ti heparin propisuje dr.poljak ili moraš kod hematologa?

----------


## pea

meni su rekli da se s nalazom ide kod primarnog ginekologa,on piše uputnicu za bolnicu a oni tamo izdaju heparin.
Međutim čitam da su dosta "tvrdi" za dati,čak i za one s puno gorim mutacijama :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anaši1507

pa ne mogu virovati.....stvarno nisu normalni....što njima to znači...a mislim da nama dosta znači.....znači ni Poljak to ne može dati, ja sam se nadala da on može izdati uputnicu, ali eto.....sr..e
a ja ni andol ni aspirin ne smijem piti jer sam na njih alergična, a možda zbog toga nikad nisam ni imala implataciju?

kad ti je bio sekundarni u Cito? vidim u tvom potpisu

----------


## pea

ajoj baš ti je užas  :Sad:  ja pijem andol 100 uvik posli transfera,al
mislim pošto imamo jako slične nalaze, da nama to ipak ne utječe na implantaciju...
A ove u bolnici ne treba ni komentirati,čak me to za njih nije ni začudilo :Evil or Very Mad: 
A sekundarni je već prošao odavno,nažalost beta negativna....

----------


## sweety

> hval ti sweety na odgovoru 
> ali ja sam ti alergična na andol i aspirin 
> a što je sa onim PAI-1 i ACE???


PAI-1 i ACE su ti ok.
Ovo je malo peh što si alregična na acetilsalicinsku kiselinu, iz razloga što je ne možeš koristit, a jako je dobra alternativa heparinu.




> Baš sad malo čitam ovu temu i mene brinu moji nalazi na trombofiliju
> 
> MTHFR-heterozigotni tip gena(CT)
> PAI-1-insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam(4G/5G)
> ACE-insercijsko-delecijski genotip(ID) 
> 
> Da li je i meni u slučaju trudnoće potreban heparin?
> Jedan dr.kaže da da, a drugi da mi je potreban samo andol 100


Naslušala sam se i slučajeva gdje su i ove blage mutacije, s obzirom da ih imaš cijeli skup, radile zezancija, a naslušala sam se i puno gorih kombinacija gdje nije u opće utjecalo na implantaciju i sam izhod trudnoće.

Još uvjek nisam uspjela naći neku studiju koja dokazuje da neki od genetskih parametara imaju učinka na implantaciju (za sad još uvjek samo nagađaju i preveniraju), ali da mogu utjecat na kasniji tijek trudnoće, to da.
Ali ako se može prevenirat, ja sam uvjek za prevenciju, kasnije, je kasno za kukat.

Acetilsalicinska kiselina je jako dobra alternativa heparinu. Jer se može dugo uzimat, pa da tijelo bude "pripremljeno", dobro je piti uoči postupka uz folnu (i 3mj u naprijed), ne samo nakon transfera. 
A tko je alergičan, alergičan je, tu izbora nema.

Bez obzira što genetika pokazuje određena pravila ponašanja u odnosu na lijekove, opet je tu sve individualno.
Nekom pomogne tura aspirina, nekom niti najjača doza heparina.
Probajte, kombinirajte, možda upali...
Sretno...

----------


## anabanana

Moze li iko odgovor od cura koje su na Rebru. Naime, nakon sto sam od 5. mjeseca lani napokon dosla na red 17.1. kod imunologa, uzeta mi je krv tad...jos cekam nalaze. Zvala i rekli mi neka jos cekam. Isla sam kod imunologa zbog toga sto imam LAC pozitivan, 1.50 i sumnjaju da sam zato izgubila bebu. Kad bi ja stigla opet zatrudnit ovim tempom??

----------


## pea

sweety stvarno si  :Heart: 
Misliš li da je andol 100 dovoljan ili da ipak je potreban heparin?

----------


## sweety

> sweety stvarno si 
> Misliš li da je andol 100 dovoljan ili da ipak je potreban heparin?


Ja nisam niti doktor niti hematolog. Ja ti ne mogu dati "preporuku".

Meni se uhvatilo prirodno, nakon 2mj pijenja andola i 5mg folne, nakon pozitivne bete sam prešla na heparin.
Prva T mi se uhvatila isto prirodno bez ičeg, pa sam tek u drugoj polovini trudnoće počela imat komplikacije u smislu IUGR-a zbog zagušenja posteljice. Kasnije smo saznali za sve mutacije.
100 ljudi = 100 slučajeva.
Ne može škodit, što duže ga koristiš, u ovom smislu ima više efekta. 
Možeš samo ili probat ili ne probat.

 :Wink:

----------


## sweety

Sad si me sjetila, da skratim, evo zašto folna i andol (acetilsalicinska kiselina).

Kod MTHFR mutacije, dolazi do smanjene sinteze folata koja onda u toj smanjenoj količini utječe na porast homocisteina i uglavnom pogoršanje cijelog sustava.
Znači, više folne, organizam bolje funkcionira, ne dolazi do deficita folata kojem su oni sa MTHFR mutacijama skloniji nego drgi.

Acetilsalicinska kiselina djeluje više na "razrijeđivanje" krvi u arterijama nego u venama, dok heparin djeluje obrnuto, on otapa-razrijeđuje krv u venama (više nego u arterijama).
Zato se srčanim bolesnicima, onima koji su imali moždane i sl, gdje su se začepljavale arterije, preporučuju korištenje andola/aspirina.
Ili kako naši stariji koji to masovno koriste, kažu eto za "bolju prokrvljenost".
Dok oni koji su imali duboke venske tromboze, oni više koriste varijante heparina.

Ako idemo tim smislom, za samu implantaciju, tj. osvježavanje same maternice, onda za taj početak ima više smisla andol.
Ali nemojte me držat za rijeć, jer ovo zadnje je moj zaključak, a ostatak je vrlo slikovito-laički opisan.
Googlajte, sve se da naći na netu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

nekada se davalo i jedno i drugo za terapiju a sad su dr. odustali i daju samo heparin, naravno kome je potreban jer on pokriva sve

----------


## Brunaa

Pozdravko svima, može li mi netko objasniti šta znači *Protein S*, odnosno šta pokazuje?

Naime, radila sam sljedeće pretrage: _PV, APTV, TT-trombinsko vrijeme, fibrinogen, antitrombin III, Protein C, Protein S, Faktor VIII, Faktor IX_, i samo mi Protein S nije u okviru referentnih vrijednosti. Rezultat pretrage je 60, a ref.vrij je 70-123.

----------


## pea

Hvala Sweety na trudu :Wink: 
danas nakon druge pozitivne bete, sam odmah otišla do dr.dao mi je
uputnicu za bolnicu,jer samo oni mogu izdati heparin,kaže da me ne iznenadi ako me
odbiju jer kao nalaz mi nije strašan,misli i on da bi mi folacin i andol 100 bio dovoljan,
ali s obzirom na teži način dolaska do trudnoće,on bi mi ipak dao heparin kao preventivu.
Ali problem su ovi u bolnici,nemam pojma kako ću to izvesti,već me muka hvata ako me odbiju :Sad: 
Ma ja bi i kupovala ako treba,samo da je moja mrvica sigurna :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anaši1507

> Hvala Sweety na trudu
> danas nakon druge pozitivne bete, sam odmah otišla do dr.dao mi je
> uputnicu za bolnicu,jer samo oni mogu izdati heparin,kaže da me ne iznenadi ako me
> odbiju jer kao nalaz mi nije strašan,misli i on da bi mi folacin i andol 100 bio dovoljan,
> ali s obzirom na teži način dolaska do trudnoće,on bi mi ipak dao heparin kao preventivu.
> Ali problem su ovi u bolnici,nemam pojma kako ću to izvesti,već me muka hvata ako me odbiju
> Ma ja bi i kupovala ako treba,samo da je moja mrvica sigurna


Pea iskrene čestitke na beti, super je, i što kaže Poljak?
koliko stanične embrije su vratili?

----------


## mare41

evo još nešto o onome što se piše već više godina-zašto naša dijagnostika NK stanica nije dovoljna i kao takva nema utjecaja:
There is little doubt that there is an ever growing recognition and acceptance of the fact that uterine immunologic dysfunction can lead to “unexplained” infertility, implantation dysfunction, unexplained IVF failure, recurrent pregnancy loss (RPL), and even _placental insufficiency_. Although there are many autoimmune and alloimmune factors that contribute to such implantation dysfunction, in the final analysis it is the activation of uterine natural killer cells  (NKa) (and possibly cytotoxic-T cells) with the release of toxic  cytokines that so damage the “root system” (trophoblast) of the embryo  that the pregnancy is either immediately rejected, or placentation is  compromised, causing pregnancy loss.

There are several methods  whereby NKa can be assessed in the laboratory. While methods such as  immunohistochemical assessment of uterine NK cells and/or TH-1 and TH-2  cytokines have been used, *the gold standard remains the so called K-562  target cell test.  In this test, NK cells isolated from the blood  through flow Cytometry are incubated with specific target cells and  thereupon, NK cell killing is measured. It is important to bear in mind that measurement of NK cell blood concentration has little or no value in assessing NKa.*

----------


## applepie

pozdrav cure, Je li neka od vas radila PAI 2? rekli su mi u vg da oni to više ne rade. ima li tko kakvu informaciju?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> nekada se davalo i jedno i drugo za terapiju a sad su dr. odustali i daju samo heparin, naravno kome je potreban jer on pokriva sve


Ja sam uz Fragmin pila i Aspirin do nekog 33 tt.

----------


## Konfuzija

Evo došli i moji nalazi. Sve ok osim PAI-1 (4g/4G, homozigot) i antitrombina, koji je 124,5 a granica je 125. To mi baš i nema neke logike, al dobro.
Pa čitam tu na Rodi da bi za određivanje terapije trebalo provjeriti razinu PAI-1. Ako netko ima informaciju gdje se to može izvaditi...

----------


## M@tt

Evo došli neki rezultati naši, dio če biti gotov tek za mjesec dana!!?? Zašto tako dugo to traje??

KOAGULOGRAM: Dakle sve je u referentnim vrijednostima osim ovoga: 

Protrombinsko vrijeme INR (PV INR) - Rezultat *1,0*  I nakon toga piše: "Terapijski interval: Preporuka za oralnu antikoagulantnu terapiju: *2,0-3,5*."  To Protrombinsko vrijeme je u biti Faktor II jel tako?

Mare i ostale cure help. Šta to znači? Ovo 2,0-3,5 bi bio referentni interval ako smo dobro shvatili, a naš rezultat je 1,0 i to sad zahtjeva terapiju? Kakvu?

unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## mare41

_Protrombinsko vrijeme (PV) je najčešće korišten, globalni koagulacijski  test za otkrivanje poremećaja zgrušavanja kao i za praćenje  protu-zgrušavajuće terapije. Negdje se još koristi i naziv Quickov test.  Vrijednosti testa izražene su u postotku (1.0 = 100%). Normalna  vrijednost PV-a je jednako ili više od 0.70. ._ http://www.vasezdravlje.com/izdanje/clanak/158/
dakle: za terapiju je ovaj raspon koji je napisan, od 2-3,5.

----------


## M@tt

> _Protrombinsko vrijeme (PV) je najčešće korišten, globalni koagulacijski  test za otkrivanje poremećaja zgrušavanja kao i za praćenje  protu-zgrušavajuće terapije. Negdje se još koristi i naziv Quickov test.  Vrijednosti testa izražene su u postotku (1.0 = 100%). Normalna  vrijednost PV-a je jednako ili više od 0.70. ._ http://www.vasezdravlje.com/izdanje/clanak/158/
> dakle: za terapiju je ovaj raspon koji je napisan, od 2-3,5.


Hvala mare

----------


## mare41

oralna antikoagulantna terapija se ne odnosi na nas zdrave "amatere" nego na srčane bolesnike, plućne embolije i sl.

----------


## Konfuzija

Još jedno pitanje praktične prirode. Odobrava li se fragmin po mišljenju ginekologa tipa Đelmiša i Radončića ili treba imati preporuku od hematologa?
I ako netko zna gdje se može izvaditi razina PAI-1, bila bih jako zahvalna.  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> I ako netko zna gdje se može izvaditi razina PAI-1, bila bih jako zahvalna.


Mi smo išli vadit u Vinogradsku ovaj tjedan...

----------


## matahari

Vinogradska još uvijek nema reagensa. Ja svoje nalaze čekam već mjesec i pol dana. Ako se nekome žuri...

----------


## M@tt

> Vinogradska još uvijek nema reagensa. Ja svoje nalaze čekam već mjesec i pol dana. Ako se nekome žuri...


Nama su u ponedjeljak rekli da je pitanje dana kada će doć i uzeli su krv dragoj...

----------


## matahari

Isto to su meni rekli prije mjesec i pol. Nažalost, nije do njih. Mislim da ćete vi manje čekati.

----------


## Mali Mimi

To je uobičajeno vrijeme čekanje i ja sam prije god dana na Rebru čekala oko 2 mj. da dobijem nalaze.

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa to stvarno nije normalno. Onda su trebali tražiti i razinu kad smo prvi puta išli na vađenje, a ne ovako, čekaj mjesec, pa onda još dva, pa se onda naruči kod hematologa, pa se i taj termin vjerojatno čeka mjesec dana... Tim tempom mi treba godina dana, a u postupku sam u lipnju  :Sad:  .  Ima li gdje privatno to za obaviti?

I hvala svima na odgovorima.

----------


## M@tt

> Pa to stvarno nije normalno. Onda su trebali tražiti i razinu kad smo prvi puta išli na vađenje, a ne ovako, čekaj mjesec, pa onda još dva, pa se onda naruči kod hematologa, pa se i taj termin vjerojatno čeka mjesec dana... Tim tempom mi treba godina dana, a u postupku sam u lipnju  .  Ima li gdje privatno to za obaviti?
> 
> I hvala svima na odgovorima.


Konfuzija imaš tu paket  http://genos.hr/hr/istrazivanje-i-ra...analizu-dna-1/ 

Znači: Faktor V, Faktor II, (MTHFR) 677C, (MTHFR) 1298A za 650 Kn. Nalazi gotovi za dva tjedna. Tu u tom paketu ti fali PAI kojega rade u Vinogradskoj dok su nama sad u ponedjeljak u Vinogradskoj rekli da ne rade jedan MTHFR (ne znam sad točno koji, nisam doma da bih provjerio) tako da ako i ideš u Vinogradsku opet če ti taj jedan faliti. Moram pitat ako tu rade i pojedinačno recimo taj jedan MTHFR ili samo u kompletu.



http://genos.hr/hr/o-nama/djelatnici/

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mat*, napravila sam taj dio gdje traže mutacije. FII i FV nisu ustanovljene točkaste mutacije, MTHFR mi još nije gotov (to sam radila u Vinogradskoj i ne znam koji rade od ta dva), a na PAI-1 je nađen 4g/4g homozigot, što je kako čitam dovoljno ozbiljno da bi mi davali fragmin već od transfera. E, ali da bi ti znali propisati pravu dozu, navodno trebaju utvrditi razinu PAI-1 u krvi. Ili sam ja nešto krivo skužila.

----------


## M@tt

> *Mat*, napravila sam taj dio gdje traže mutacije. FII i FV nisu ustanovljene točkaste mutacije, MTHFR mi još nije gotov (to sam radila u Vinogradskoj i ne znam koji rade od ta dva), a na PAI-1 je nađen 4g/4g homozigot, što je kako čitam dovoljno ozbiljno da bi mi davali fragmin već od transfera. E, ali da bi ti znali propisati pravu dozu, navodno trebaju utvrditi razinu PAI-1 u krvi. Ili sam ja nešto krivo skužila.


Aha ti si to već sve obavila pa te sad traže još nešto? Krivo sam shvatio, oprosti...

----------


## Konfuzija

Ma da. Pa sad gledam što bi me dalje mogli tražiti. Htjela bih to obaviti i imati gotovo tako da smanjim vrijeme čekanja.. Ne trebaš se ispričavati. Čovjek bi trebao prvo diplomirati medicinu da bi sve skužio.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Evo, našla, ako još kome treba... Rade u Vinogradskoj, a čeka se osam tjedana. Privatno izgleda ne radi nitko.

----------


## M@tt

> Evo, našla, ako još kome treba... Rade u Vinogradskoj, a čeka se osam tjedana. Privatno izgleda ne radi nitko.


Ali ti treba uputnica sad i za to jel tako?

----------


## Konfuzija

Da. Ili uputnica ili solarno.  :Smile:  A naročito su zanimljive cijene toga laboratorija. Imam informaciju da sam MTHFR (taj kojeg rade, ne znamo koji) kod njih stoji blizu tisuću kuna, dok su u Genosu dva MTHFR-a, plus faktor V, plus faktor II 650 kuna. Da rokove čekanja uopće ne spominjemo... Ako i ostali toliko naplaćuju od HZZO-a i za ostale stvari (a znam da boravak u bolnici košta skoro koliko boravak u Esplanadi), ne znam kako uspijevaju biti u gubicima.

----------


## kruca

Pozdrav svima, znam da je već negdje pisano puno puta, ali možete mi na jednom mjestu napisati koje pretrage da zatražim nakon 5 neuspješnih IVF-ova (samo jedna biokemijska), ostalo sve 0. Ja bih obavezno pretrage na trombofiliju, ali ako ima još nešto molim vas napišite....i gdje se to radi i na koliko uputnica. Jedino na taj način će mi moj ginić dati uputnice, a nitko od MPO-ovaca me ne šalje na nikakve daljenje pretrage. Kod nas sve u redu, osim vrlo niskog AMH i zato bi sad napravila još i te pretrage jer pitanje je na koliko ću još postupaka moći ići.
Unaprijed vam se puno, puno zahvaljujem!!

----------


## mare41

> C
> APTV 
> APTV omjer 
> Protrombinsko vrijeme 
> INR
> Fibrinogen 
> Broj trombocita 
> Antitrombin III 
> Protein C-global 
> ...


kruca, ovo kopiram od tantoline, u globalu bi to bilo to, neko ko je to friško radio će ti reći gdje i kako (uglavnom, Vinogradska ide na 1 uputnicu)

----------


## Konfuzija

*Kruca*, mene je MPO-ovac prije dva mjeseca tražio:
Protein-C,
Protein-S,
AT-III,
PAI-1,
F-II protrombin (G20210A),
Faktor V Leiden.

To su pretrage za trombofiliju, a za antifosfolipidni sindrom:
Lupus antikoagulant (LAC), te
Antikardiolipinska antitijela (aCL/ACA IgG i IgM),

i još za hipermocistinemiju:
Homocistein, B12 (razina u krvi) i
MTHFR (C677T mutacija).

Homocistein sam radila u VV (treba se naručiti, imam br. ako će ti trebati), MTHFR u Vinogradskoj (ne treba se naručiti), ostalo na Rebru (isto se nisam naručivala). Mislim da se sve osim homocisteina može napraviti u Vinogradskoj. Čeka se mjesec dana. E, da, i B12 može samo privatno.
Meni je to sve traženo nakon missed-a, a napravili smo i kariotipe. Ako imaš tako susretljivog ginića, najbolje da obaviš to sve. Čitam da u sklopu pretraga za trombofiliju cure rade i ACE I/D polimorfizam.

----------


## nina70

Mene interesira da li je većina vas unaprijed sumnjala na trombofiliju pa ste išle na pretrage ili vas je rutinski uputio vaš ginekolog? Ja sam kompletnu krvnu sliku radila samo na početku trudnoće. Dva puta sam radila test senzibilizacije jer sam Rh-. Krajem 29 tt sam pitala zašto usput ne napravim i ostale pretrage ali mi je rečeno da još ima vremena. Ja sam znala da imam problem s cirkulacijom, ali mi u trudnoći uopće nisu naticale noge niti su me boljele. Uočen je zastoj bebe u rastu, a i prerano ljuštenje posteljice, ali opet nitko nije sumnjao koji je razlog ljuštenja. Na kraju sam unatoč dugoj hospitalizaciji u 33 tt izgubila bebu.

PHD posteljice je pokazao: da je na više od 1/3 bilo nekoliko velikih hematoma, suženi intervilozni prostori, intervilozni tromb i nekoliko područja anemičnog infarkta posteljice različite starosti.
Testovi koagulacije nakon poroda: APTV, Protrombinsko vrijeme, INR, Fibrinogen, Antitrombin, Protein C global, Protein C, Protein S, APCR i Lupus antikoagulant LA1. Sve su vrijednosti unutar normalnih osim Fibrinogen 5,3 (povišen) i Protein S 41 (snižen)

Od početka trudnoće sam uzimala: Andol 100 (prestala u 28-29 tt), Duphaston (prestala u 29-30 tt), Prenatal, Magnezij i željezo (od 20 tt nadalje). 45 dana nakon poroda sam si davala injekcije Clexana 0,4 ml.

Užasno se osjećam jer mislim da sam bila upornija s isticanjem moje slabe cirkulacije (cijeli život prije trudnoće) da bi spasila svoju bebicu. Ja sam im govorila o tome ali očito nedovoljno glasno. Kažete da taj fibrinogen može biti povišen u trudnoći pa ne znam kako će se onda znati imam li ili nemam problem? 

*Da li mi trebaju dvije uputnice: jedna za testove koagulacije, a druga za imunološke pretrage?* Idući tjedan ću obaviti 1.gin.pregled nakon poroda pa želim biti naoružana pitanjima. 

Čini mi se da je *Mačkulina* imala slični problem s posteljicom, a kako je upravo trudna  :Smile:  voljela bih ako bi mogla samnom podijeliti svoja iskustva. Može i na pp.

Ispričavam se na dužini posta, ali imam još tisuću pitanja: Zašto mi u trudnoći nisu oticale noge (a prije jesu), zašto je moja bolest manifestirala na posteljici a ne na nogama kao svim normalnim trudnicama, zašto se na UZV vide hematomi od 2 mm, a moji ogromni se nisu vidjeli?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Konfuzija

*Nina70*, žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka.  :Love: 
Mene je na pretrage uputio MPO-ovac nakon missed-a, a socijalni ginić je pisao uputnice. Treba ti onoliko uputnica na koliko mjesta ideš vaditi krv. Znači, može biti više različitih pretraga na istoj uputnici ako sve vadiš u istoj bolnici. Barem sam ja tako radila.
A od pretraga traži apsolutno sve, tako da za dalje imaš neku informaciju i da ti to sve što si prošla nije bilo uzalud... Mislim da kod tebe jednostavno nisu odreagirali na vrijeme  :Sad: . I nemoj kriviti sebe za to, pa nisi ti liječnik da znaš što je najbolje. 
Kažeš da si nakon poroda uzimala Clexane. Zašto ga nisi uzimala u trudnoći? Ako si otprije imala i znala za probleme s cirkulacijom. Mislim da Andol nije dovoljan.

----------


## nina70

*Konfuzija*, hvala puno na odgovoru.
Zašto nisam uzimala Clexane u trudnoći? Ja sam se pred postupak ivf-a samoinicijativno naručila na UZV vena ali taj pregled nisam obavila jer su me istog dana naručili na postupak. Drugi termin sam dobila kad sam već zatrudnila, ali sam zaboravila datum (u trudnoći sam bila dosta zaboravna) i tako preskočila i taj pregled. 
Pošto me u trudnoći noge apsolutno nisu boljele, čak su mi se mreža ispucalih kapilara povukla i noge mi nisu naticale ja sam zaboravila na taj uzv vena i sad nekako mislim da sam tada napravila užasnu pogrešku. Imam proširene vene i sigurno bi me poslali na dodatne pretrage krvi...
Ipak stalno sam doktorima isticala problem bolnih i teških nogu, ali me nitko nije ozbiljno shvatio i to sam skupo platila.
Stvarno nisam bila neodgovorna trudnica, dobro sam se informirala koje pretrage se i kada rade u trudnoći, ali to su bile sve uobičajene pretrage za normalne trudnice, a ne one rizične. Meni niko nije rekao da sam po ičemu rizična osim po godinama i Rh- (ali to je bilo pod kontrolom), a budući da sam se odlično osjećala (trudnoća mi je bila fantastična: bez mučnina, bez žgaravice, bez teških otečenih nogu, bez glavobolje, bez prehlade...) I odjednom u 29 tt užasan svrbež cijelog tijela (sama sam otkrila da se radi o kolestazi), hitna hospitalizacija, potvrđen IUGR zbog abrupcije posteljice i nakon mjesec dana tragedija.

----------


## mare41

nina, grlim jako...probaj naći temu DVT od martine123, nemoj samo mislit da si ti nešto trebala, za to služe doktori...

----------


## applepie

nina stvarno mi je žao. na kraju ispada da mi same moramo svuda " gurati svoj nos " (iako to dr nije drago, ali tako je kad oni ne obave svoj posao kako treba). 
meni je mpo dr nakon 4 neuspješna et napisao koje pretrage da obavim i dr opće prakse mi je dala neke uputnice, a ostalo moj gin (uzv, spolne hormone). zvala sam bolnice da provjerim u kojem labu mogu što napraviti i tako sam tražila dr da mi napišu uputnice. imala sam ih 5-6 (na sve uputnice su mi napisale šifru za neplodnost).
želim ti puno sreće!!!!!

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure. Danas sam naletila na DVT od martine123. Zadnje vrijeme sam pročitala toliko postova na tu temu ali su mi u početku to sve bili nepoznati termini pa ću sve morati još jednom iščitati (tek sad nešto kao kužim). 
Nekako sam htjela od vas iskusnih da mi potvrdite moje mišljenje da ću i ja biti na heparinu ako zatrudnim ponovo i da jedino uz heparin mogu doživjeti happy end. Ne bih se čudila da me dr stane uvjeravati da moj slučaj nema veze s trombofilijom jer su mi rekli da se ne trebam bojati nove trudnoće jer mi se sigurno neće ponoviti ovaj scenarij i da je moj slučaj rijedak (baš i ne bih rekla čitajući ove stranice). Ja mislim da hoće ako nešto ne poduzmemo. Bez obzira na njihovu stručnost jadne mi jer oni djeluju kolko mogu unutar buđeta. Dakle, i ja sam mišljenja da moramo gurati nos i istraživati. Javim vam nakon što obavim gin. pregled što mi savjetuju da poduzmem. Hvala još jednom  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

nina, svakako ćeš napravit testove urođene trombofilije (vjerojatno si to iščitala), i nalazi genskih mutacija su indikacija za heparinsku terapiju (ne znam šta ako ih ne budeš imala, vjerojatno možeš i dalje heparin), javljaj nam što si dogovorila.

----------


## nina70

Hoću *mare*, ovih dana ću se izorganizirati pa vam javim novosti. Ja sam sigurna da se radi o trombofiliji samo ne znam da li je uređena ili stečena. U obitelji ne znam da to itko ima  :Confused:

----------


## sweety

Evo za one koje ne vole čekati na pretrage  :Grin: 

http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...mbofiliju.html

----------


## mare41

> Mare41 dobra vila koja zaista puno pomaže
> Evo možda nekome dobro dodje..privatno u GENOSU  sam napravila faktor V leiden,faktor II,MTHFR 677C,MTHFR 1298 i svih četri dodju 650 kn,nalazi gotovi za 10 dana i prije...kontakt:2352-661,planinska 1
> 
> PAI 1 trenutno ne rade ali mislim da je i ovih 4 sasvim dovoljno...


sweety, samo za tebe citiram  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure, ne znam gdje pitati, pa ću ovdje ako mi netko može pomoći. Budući da imam trombofiliju, htjela sam ovu trudnoću voditi kod dr. Hafnera, i nazovem u polikliniku Beta plus gdje on privatno radi, misleći da mi je jednostavnije otići prvo kod njega privatno na konzultacije, pa onda preko njega na SD na pretrage, i da mi daju Fragmin. Međutim, kod njega u Beta plus je tolika gužva, a radi svaki drugi utorak, tako da je mene naručila tek 15.05.  :Shock: . Moje pitanje glasi, jel netko zna kako doći do dr. Hafnera na SD? Na koji br. telefona se naručiti, kakvu uputnicu od ginekologa tražiti? Jel uopće moguće nazvati na SD i tražiti točno određenog doktora, ili ti oni dodijele tko je slobodan? Napokon ostvarim trudnoću, i sada ne znam od kuda krenuti, kako dobiti heparine preko HZZO-a, kako doći do doktora kod kojeg želim voditi trudnoću...dr. Đelmiš mi je druga opcija, jer imam kod njega loše iskustvo,ali ako ne mognem doći do dr. Hafnera, morat ću Đelmišu  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Mury, nadam se da će ti neko znati odgovorit, moj prijedlog je jedino da objasniš sestri koja se javlja na telefon da ti je hitno i da je moliš da te ubaci ovaj utorak, ne vjerujem da neće imati razumijevanja.

----------


## Mury

*mare41*, hvala! Ma dr. Hafner u Beta plus dolazi tek 03.05. - (radi svaki drugi utorak, jučer radio), i tada su svi termini zauzeti, molila sma ju, ali kaže nažalost, sve je popunjno, osim ako netko odustane, ona će mi javiti...nisam znala da je i privatno uz plaćanje tako teško doći do nekih dr.  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

Mury nadam se da ćeš uspjeti doći do željenog liječnika što prije. 

A ja evo konačno zbavila sve pretrage - dijagnoza nasljedna asimptomatska trombofilija

radili još hrpu pretraga : dsDNA, histoni, SS-A, SS-B, Sm, U1-RNP, DNA-topo1, Jo-1, CENP-B, ANCA- sve negativno
beta1-GPI moj nalaz 2 (<20), 
ANA (ENA) IIF nalaz točkasto  (<1:100)
LPA nalaz <0,03
D-dimeri 0,28 (0-0,5)
FXIII 1,06 (0,7-1,4)

poslana dalje neurologu jer su mi nožni palci utrnuti pa to je možda neki zastoj u cirkulaciji

heparin obavezno u trudnoći, al sve ordinira ginekolog
eto uff a sada dalje

----------


## mare41

Mury, sad me baš to pati-da pitaš cure na temi trudnoća di su išle? znam da i preko petrove ide fragmin

----------


## applepie

cure trebam preporuku za hematologa jer mi MTHFR i PAI I nisu ok pa mi je dr B rekao da odem na pregled. molim pomoć!

----------


## linalena

ja sam ti bila kod dr Župančić na Rebru
malo sam teže dobila uputnicu al jesam (od opće prakse)
čekala mjesec dana na prvi pregled
i onda opet mjesec dana na drugi sa ostalim nalazima

----------


## mare41

lina, zanima me šta ti hematolog napravi još ili nudi, osim fragmina u postupcima, kojeg nude i ginekolozi? mislim, svaka čast na dijagnostici....

----------


## mare41

da pojasnim- da li po hematolozima, sve heparinke tebaju njima na obradu, uključujući i applepie, pa se nešto prati dok smo na heparinu? ona će ti prepisati heparin na recept ili preko bolnice?

----------


## sweety

> sweety, samo za tebe citiram


Hvala, meni ne treba, ja moje davno odradila.... Samo sam slučajno našla pa pejstala....



> Cure, ne znam gdje pitati, pa ću ovdje ako mi netko može pomoći. Budući da imam trombofiliju, htjela sam ovu trudnoću voditi kod dr. Hafnera, i nazovem u polikliniku Beta plus gdje on privatno radi, misleći da mi je jednostavnije otići prvo kod njega privatno na konzultacije, pa onda preko njega na SD na pretrage, i da mi daju Fragmin. Međutim, kod njega u Beta plus je tolika gužva, a radi svaki drugi utorak, tako da je mene naručila tek 15.05. . Moje pitanje glasi, jel netko zna kako doći do dr. Hafnera na SD? Na koji br. telefona se naručiti, kakvu uputnicu od ginekologa tražiti? Jel uopće moguće nazvati na SD i tražiti točno određenog doktora, ili ti oni dodijele tko je slobodan? Napokon ostvarim trudnoću, i sada ne znam od kuda krenuti, kako dobiti heparine preko HZZO-a, kako doći do doktora kod kojeg želim voditi trudnoću...dr. Đelmiš mi je druga opcija, jer imam kod njega loše iskustvo,ali ako ne mognem doći do dr. Hafnera, morat ću Đelmišu


Hafner ti radi i u Pol. Supernova, probaj tamo možda imaš više sreće.
Na SD nazovi trudničku ambulantu i traži termin, ali i tamo znam da se dosta u naprijed treba naručit. Ide uputnica za prvi pregled.



> da pojasnim- da li po hematolozima, sve heparinke tebaju njima na obradu, uključujući i applepie, pa se nešto prati dok smo na heparinu? ona će ti prepisati heparin na recept ili preko bolnice?


E vako....
Nema pravila već je na snazi kaos....
Ginići u principu nisu hematolozi i malo znaju o ovome, samo prepisuju nalaze isto kao i mi...
Hematolozi znaju ali nemaju pojma o ginekološkom faktoru, tj kako to sve utječe na trudnoću pardon fetus.
I onda je tu raskorak, tko što vodi i kako...
Zup. je popi*dila, jer su joj se sjatile sve trudnice iz HR i sad sve redom vraća ginićima. A ovi jovo nanovo, kako koji zna i umije....
Ja osobno još nisam našla "zlatno riješenje", pa ne znam ni šta da vam predložim....

*Mury*, kod koga si ti bila u postupku? Taj ti treba dati preporuku za hep. u trudnoći. Mene je Bauman prijavio u bolnicu. A Radončić mi je dao napismeno preporuku i obavio prvi UZV.
Ideš onda soc. giniću koji ti dalje *uputnicu za bolničko liječenje zbog uvođenja terapije hep*., u koju želiš ići, pa se prijavljuješ u bolnicu na obradu.
Ne mora ti sam H. radit taj dio prijema, to se odradi na "nivou bolnice".
Ideš tamo, na SD te zaprime baš na bolničko liječenje, odrade ono što ti fali od nalaza, i 2tj. se tamo čeka komisija.

Ja sam imala sve nalaze, pa sam ta 2tj. fiktivno bila u bolnici i dobivala po par komada za po doma, dogovorila se da ne moram ležat da bi me oni jedanput dnevno bockali.
Kad komisija odobri, dobivaš mjesečnu dozu koju podižeš u trudničkoj ambulanti na up. od soc. ginića.

----------


## sweety

*Mury*, u principu svugdje bolnički sustav funkcionira tako da se prvo ustanovi trudnoća, potvrdi na UZV da je na pravom mjestu, te se onda prijavljuje u bolnicu na "obradu".
One koje imaju samo genetiku i preporuku na papiru prolaze valjda kroz cijelu obradu, ili kako kojem doktoru/bolnici dopadnu.
Ja sam imala SVE stare nalaze od hematologa s Rebra, pa su samo sve prepisali i uštedili na mojoj obradi koju nisu odradili.
Dali mi startnu preventivnu dozu i to je to....

Ja se vodim i dalje na Rebru hematološki kod hematologa, a ginekološki kod ginića.... Ne mješam ih...
Budem za mjesc dana, u periodu nakon 30tj T., jer onda je stvar malo kompliciranija nego samo odredit i prilagodit terapiju.



Meni je inače suludo da ginići ne znaju na nalazu pogledat išta osm nivoa trombocita, vezano uz trudnoću i heparin.
A opet mi je suludo da hematolozi gataju da li mi je krv dovoljno rijetka da uredno prelazi posteljicu ili da mi neki lijevi hematolog kaže da ako mi noga otekne da se javim na hitnu... I to mi dođe kao kontrola terapije...
Morao bi postojat netko ko specijalizira oba područja.
Ali osim nekih privatnika i drugih renomea, stvarno ne znam....

----------


## linalena

> da pojasnim- da li po hematolozima, sve heparinke tebaju njima na obradu, uključujući i applepie, pa se nešto prati dok smo na heparinu? ona će ti prepisati heparin na recept ili preko bolnice?


pital sam je danas i rekla mi je da sve dalje preko ginekolaga
a gdje će me on slati to o njemu ovisi

ja sam njoj prvi puta kada sam došla rekla da hoću a specijalist pregleda nalaze koje sam radila na preporuku ginekologa i da ne bi došla da je sve b.o. al eto nije
nije bila sretna kako swety kaže

----------


## mare41

sweety, ja pokušavam shvatit modus ponašanja do trudnoće, shvaćam da trudnoća ima svoja pravila......al ovo mi je zaista suludo da se cure nakon transfera do trudnoće ne mogu stavit na heparin nego se šalje hematolozima, valjda je zaključak kako koji mpo ginekolog radi, a ne zato što je potrebno (jer kao i tako nemamo pravo na hzzo heparin prije pozitivne bete).

----------


## linalena

meni je dr B na otpusno pismo napisao fraxiparin toliko i toliko, takav i takav
i kupila bez problema u apoteci, jedino što ga nemaju sve apoteke odmah pa ga treba naručiti
čak sam ga kupovala s Lečničkom zpravom iz češke

----------


## Mury

Swity, hvala ti!!! Puno si mi pomogla. Prvo sam se i naručila u Supernovu kod Hafnera, ali i tamo je preeezauzet, da sam na redu tek 15.05., zamisli! 
IVF sam radila na VV kod dr. Alebića, on mi je samo dao preporuku za fragmine od 5000 IU na temelju mojih nalaza trombofilije, a moj ginekolog tvrdi da ja nemam pravo fragmine dobivati preko HZZO-a, nego da ih moram sama kupovati ( očito je on vidio u knjizi koji ljekovi idu na recept, tu nema fragmina, i dalje on nema pojma kako bih mogla doći do fragmina preko HZZO-a).
Odoh onda sada zvati trudničku ambulantu na SD,ali ću se izgleda dobro još nakupovati fragmina dok me obrade i dobijem ih. Inače, ja imam i preporuku od hematologa da mi u trudnoći terbaju fragmini ( bila na SD kod hematologa).

----------


## Mury

Zovem SD cijelo jutro da ih pitam za info, ali se nitko ne javlja  :Sad: ...još pitanjce, da li bih sa uputnicom za bolničko liječenje zbog uvođenja terapije heparinom se trebala naručiti u opću ginekološku ambulantu ili ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću????

----------


## Mury

I opet ja  :Grin: ...dobila sam ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću, naručili me 09.05. kod dr. Hafnera, da dođem sa uputnicom za UZV + pregled ( nadam se da do tada neće biti mala moja dosadašnja doza fragmina od 5000 IU), nadam se da neću prekasno stići napraviti dodatne pretrage vezano za eventualno povećanje doze!!! Da sam znala da je sve ovako sporo i tromo, naručila bih se prije pozitivne bete  :Grin:

----------


## mare41

Mury, nisam čula da je neko primao više od 5000 (nek me isprave ako griješim).

----------


## Mury

> Mury, nisam čula da je neko primao više od 5000 (nek me isprave ako griješim).


Onda valjda ova moaj doza bude ok  :Smile: ...ali možda nitko i nema ovakve mutacije kao ja  :Sad:

----------


## sweety

> sweety, ja pokušavam shvatit modus ponašanja do trudnoće, shvaćam da trudnoća ima svoja pravila......al ovo mi je zaista suludo da se cure nakon transfera do trudnoće ne mogu stavit na heparin nego se šalje hematolozima, valjda je zaključak kako koji mpo ginekolog radi, a ne zato što je potrebno (jer kao i tako nemamo pravo na hzzo heparin prije pozitivne bete).


HZZO pokriva heparin u trudnoći, kao antikoagulatornu terapiju.
Od transfera do bete je period PREVENCIJE, to se ne vodi kao trudnoća (bolje da ne filozofiram o ovom vezano uz MPO i skeptike), te u periodu prevencije HZZO to ne pokriva, samo terapijski.

Što se tiče Zup. njena je teza, a slažem se s tim, da ako ginić je već u stanju na svoju odgovornost prepisat određenu terapiju, da to može i vodit, a ne da se samo njoj dodjelit, kad ne zna kako kontrolirat terapiju.
Samo što postoji rupa u koracima, što terapiju u startu prepiše MPO ginić, koji nakon potvrde trudnoće taj slučaj više ne vodi, nego vodi neki drugi ginić... Koji je opet svoja priča...




> I opet ja ...dobila sam ambulantu za visokorizičnu trudnoću, naručili me 09.05. kod dr. Hafnera, da dođem sa uputnicom za UZV + pregled ( nadam se da do tada neće biti mala moja dosadašnja doza fragmina od 5000 IU), nadam se da neću prekasno stići napraviti dodatne pretrage vezano za eventualno povećanje doze!!! Da sam znala da je sve ovako sporo i tromo, naručila bih se prije pozitivne bete


Eto, skroz si dobro prošla, to je termin za cca 2-3tj. Do tad kupuješ.
On će te naručit u bolnicu, soc. ginić će ti dati uputnicu za bolničko liječenje, primit će te, obradit ovisno o procjeni i onda čekaš komisiju....
Čim te prime u bolnicu, oni će ti davat terapiju....

Terapija od 5000 ti je i više nego dovoljna. Osim ako ne budeš imala neki gadan poremećaj u tijeku, neće ti dirat/povečavat terapiju, mogu ti samo smanjit.
To je jaka doza.
Ajd baš me zanima što će ti reći Hafner, i kako će ti vodit to dalje.... U principu nemaš potrebu više ići hematologu, on bi se trebao time bavit...
Osobno me baš zanima kako to bude išlo....

Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Hvala sweety  :Smile:  Javim kako će sve ići, nadam se samo da ćemo još u sub. čuti malo srčeko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina70

Evo i mene. Bila sam na 1. gin. pregledu od poroda,  dr je zadovoljan i kaže da su mi jajnici već u funkciji. Zbog sniženog proteinaS na nalaz je stavio preporuku za NMH u slijedećoj trudnoći te predložio da napravim pretrage na genetske faktore trombofil. i ponovim proteinS.

Muči me slijedeće: preporuka je da na novi IVF idemo na jesen kada ću napuniti 42 godine - prema MPO zakonu nakon napunjenih 42 god. nema niš badave  :Sad: 
Mislite li da mi je prerano ići u postupak pet mjeseci nakon gubitka bebe u 33 tt? Jer ako taj ivf ne bi bio uspješan imala bih još jednu šansu u 9.mjesecu prije *MPO punoljetnosti*

----------


## M@tt

Evo dobili još neke rezultate pretraga i nešto opet ne razumijemo. Dakle piše:

*Nespecifični inhibitor zgušavanja*

APTV (s) test miješanja uz LAC      *Rezultat: 28* *Jedinica: s* 

Referentni interval: Izostanak korekcije produljenog APTV(s) u testu miješanja uz LA omjer > 1,37 upućuje na prisutnost LAC.

Ispod je još napomena: Vrijednost APC rezistencije e unutar referentnog intervala i isključuje potrebu određivanja FV (Leiden) genotipizacije.


Šta to znači ako bi nam netko mogao objasniti? 

unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## linalena

M@tt pogledaju kaj ti piše ispod toga pod LAC
meni ti je ovo vaše 25 i to ništa ne znači bez tog LAC testa, ako ti je taj drugi više od 1,37 onda se valjda radi o lupusu

također ako ti je APCrezistencija dobra onda ne treba raditi dalje te neke testove, meni nije pa sam radila taj FVLeiden i da imam tu mutaciju

Samo tražite dalje i sretno

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt pogledaju kaj ti piše ispod toga pod LAC
> meni ti je ovo vaše 25 i to ništa ne znači bez tog LAC testa, ako ti je taj drugi više od 1,37 onda se valjda radi o lupusu
> 
> također ako ti je APCrezistencija dobra onda ne treba raditi dalje te neke testove, meni nije pa sam radila taj FVLeiden i da imam tu mutaciju
> 
> Samo tražite dalje i sretno


LAC je ok. Piše 1,07   referentno je do 1,37.

----------


## linalena

onda ti je i ovo u redu, te dvije pretrage su zajedno

jel ste radili kaj još?? imaš gore pri vrhu sve što sam radila zadnje a negdje prije i ostale pretrage

no ja se nadam da je kod vas stvar štitnjača, jel ste bili kod endokrinolga??

----------


## M@tt

> onda ti je i ovo u redu, te dvije pretrage su zajedno
> 
> jel ste radili kaj još?? imaš gore pri vrhu sve što sam radila zadnje a negdje prije i ostale pretrage
> 
> no ja se nadam da je kod vas stvar štitnjača, jel ste bili kod endokrinolga??


Sve smo radili, ovi drugi nalazi se čekaju mjesec dana. Bili i kod endokrinologa. Pije draga 25mg. Sada još čekamo te ostale nalaze da vidimo mutacije...

----------


## ljiljan79

pozdrav svima,imam pitanje i molila bih vas da mi odgovorite.ja sam vadila krv u vinogradskoj na trombofiliju kompletna obrada- i sad čekam nalaze.Kad ih dobijem kome ih nosim da mi očita nalaze, ginekolog koji me poslao ili hematolog, HVALA

----------


## M@tt

> pozdrav svima,imam pitanje i molila bih vas da mi odgovorite.ja sam vadila krv u vinogradskoj na trombofiliju kompletna obrada- i sad čekam nalaze.Kad ih dobijem kome ih nosim da mi očita nalaze, ginekolog koji me poslao ili hematolog, HVALA


Hematologu ih nosiš ljiljan....

----------


## sweety

*Mury*, tek sam danas vidjela.... Jako mi je žao....
Ne znam što reći, a da ima smisla....
Iskreno,....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ...

----------


## tantolina

:Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Cure trebam pomoć.....naručeni smo za kariogram na rebru 07.05.....prilikom naručivanja rečeno mi je da mi trebaju tri uputnice - dvije za kariogram i jedna za genetski savjet....sad mi doktorica ne želi dati tu treću za genetski savjet....imam samo dvije za kariogram - jednu na moje ime i jednu na suprugovo.....kako je vama bilo....ja sam stvarno već umorna od ove borbe s administarcijom...kao da nije dovoljno što se moramo sa neplodnošću borit

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Cure trebam pomoć.....naručeni smo za kariogram na rebru 07.05.....prilikom naručivanja rečeno mi je da mi trebaju tri uputnice - dvije za kariogram i jedna za genetski savjet....sad mi doktorica ne želi dati tu treću za genetski savjet....imam samo dvije za kariogram - jednu na moje ime i jednu na suprugovo.....kako je vama bilo....ja sam stvarno već umorna od ove borbe s administarcijom...kao da nije dovoljno što se moramo sa neplodnošću borit


Nek suprug podigne uputnicu za genetski savjet!

----------


## tantolina

> Nek suprug podigne uputnicu za genetski savjet!


Nažalost smo kod iste dokotorice....

----------


## anabanana

Please, nakon 14 tjedana evo mi nalaza sa Rebra. Koliko mi se čini, i koliko piše, nema seroloskih indikacija za autoimunost niti APL sy, sva su autoAt u granicama normale. Ipak je utvrdjeno da sam HLA B8/DR3+. Ima li tko, nesto citam ali nejasno....povezano sa NK cells ili autoimunim hepatitisom. Molim za pomoc pri objasnjenju jer znam da se dosta cura ovdi razumije u to puno bolje od mene.
HLA tipizacija A1/ND, B 8/62, DR 1/3, DQ 1/2 ....ha?
Tek u 11.mjesecu idem na kntrolu a do tada da mi makar netko zna pojasniti?

----------


## Mali Mimi

tantolina a zašto ne da nije mi jasno?

----------


## reumatologija

Postovanje prije svega!

Da li je moguce da neko od vas procita nalaz i da mi kaze ukratko sta misli o tome ? Ovo pitam na forumu jer ce specijalsita biti dostupan tek za mjesec dana  :Shock:  

Ukoliko misite da iz ovog nalaza ne mozete procitati nista  rado cu upload i ostale nalaze koji su radjeni.

http://i.imgur.com/cqZzj.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/90xho.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/PZaSg.jpg




> Mama mi je u 45 godini zivota, uvijek je bila radno aktivna i radila je i voljela uredjivati nase imanje koje je poveliko. Sada pocinju problemi, ne moze ni osnovno (da opere sudje ili da sjecka krompir) kada je na momente ufati u prstima reuma valjda. Isla je doktoru, milion pretraga a sada bi trebala ici i na neko generalno. Maze se sa milion krema, ja domacih ja iz apoteke ali to je karkotrajno poboljsanje.
> 
> Nemam sada njene nalaze kod sebe, ali kako mi je pricala najeci problem u naalzima je sedimentacija, koja je u normalnoj granici 15, dok kod nje iznosi 80.
> 
> Ono sto bih vas zamolio za neke savjete oko reume i sta da pokusa.
> Drga stvar je da nikako ne mogu da je "natjeram" da ide u terme na Ilidzi, sve odgadja, danas sutra a evo vec 5 mjeseci tako. Mozete li mi reci kakvi su tretmani dole ? Kakv su paketi i koja je cijena ?
> 
> Ja zelim da odem da rezervisem i da je posaljem, kada rezervisem nece moci da odbije...
> 
> HVala unaprijed na citanju i svjetima

----------


## Brunaa

Pozdravko svima,

stigli su i moji nalazi molekularne analize gena na trombofiliju:

_Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_

Molim Vas za komentar ako je netko imao ovakve nalaze, biti ću jako zahvalna! Meni je ovo inače sve špansko selo, a do pregleda ću se načekati barem 2 tjedna...

Usput, kojeg hematologa mi preporučate u Zg da odem na pregled s ovim nalazima (uvjet da radi i privatno jer sam iz BiH), i pls ako može kontakt info gdje radi, tel i sl. Na žalost ovdje se baš nemam kome obratiti, pa sam mislila prije nego krenem u MB sad u 5mj skoknuti do hematologa kad su mi već nalazi gotovi.
Unaprijed zahvalna!

----------


## Cana73

> Pozdravko svima,
> 
> stigli su i moji nalazi molekularne analize gena na trombofiliju:
> 
> _Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
> Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
> ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_
> ...


_Inbox ti je pun_

----------


## Brunaa

Ispraznila, tnx...

----------


## kruca

samo za informaciju: u Vinogradskoj od 01.05. ne uzimaju više za PAI-1 i MTHFR..nemaju reagensa još uvijek, a imaju hrpu koja već čeka...tako da, nažalost vi koji čekate svoje nalaze, pričekat ćete još neko vrijeme. Jel zna netko gdje se još radi to, Rebro, pretpostavljam? Ima netko broj na koji mogu pitati...i jel se naručuje?

----------


## matahari

ja čekam od 24.02....




> samo za informaciju: u Vinogradskoj od 01.05. ne uzimaju više za PAI-1 i MTHFR..nemaju reagensa još uvijek, a imaju hrpu koja već čeka...tako da, nažalost vi koji čekate svoje nalaze, pričekat ćete još neko vrijeme. Jel zna netko gdje se još radi to, Rebro, pretpostavljam? Ima netko broj na koji mogu pitati...i jel se naručuje?

----------


## ljiljan79

bok,kruca
 ja čekam svoje nalaze od 2 mjeseca u Vinogradskoj i više neznam što bih rekla,isto čekam reagense.to je prestrašno,mislim da nam je to novi ministar priuštio ,sve su stopirali zbog krize.Boli njih briga što meni godine prolaze a djece još nemam.Jako sam ljuta što se štedi na takvim stvarima.
možeš obaviti na rebru i mislim da kod njih moraš se prvo naručiti kod hematologa a onda ti vade krv.navodno ne uzimaju uputnicu koja nije data od njihovog hematologa.tako su meni rekli.broj nemam jer sam to saznala preko sestre koja radi tamo.pozdrav

----------


## corinaII

Pokušavam se snaći u moru svakojakih pretraga ali mi nekako ne uspjeva, pa bi vas molila za malu pomoč.
Iza sebe imam skoro 7godina borbe s neplodnošču. Dvije godine smo pokušavali i na kraju dvije vanmaterične-odstranjena oba jajovoda. Iza sebe imam i 54vf-a/Icsi i i 1sekundarni Ivf. Super reagiram na stimulaciju jajne stanice kvalitetne, embriji vrlo dobri a nikako da ostanem trudna. Dali mi možete preporučiti neke dodatneimunološke  pretrage s kojima bi se možda moglo zaključiti zašto ne dolazi do trudnoće.

----------


## Brunaa

> Pozdravko svima,
> 
> stigli su i moji nalazi molekularne analize gena na trombofiliju:
> 
> _Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
> Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
> ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_
> ...


Drage sve, bila sam danas kod hematologa sa svojim nalazima, pa evo da podijelim s vama njegovo mišljenje. 

On smatra da je kod mene problematičan PAI-1 i da bi u slučaju prirodne trudnoće odmah po saznanju trebala koristiti niskomolekularni heparin (npr. Fragmin 2.500 i.j. jednom dnevno tijekom cijele trudnoće i 6 tjedana nakon), a obzirom da sam sada u postupku IVF i da sam pod stimulacijom (od jučer) zbog koje se očekuje hiperestrogenizam da trebam odmah početi sa niskomlekularnim heparinom, a ne čekati embriotransfer. Više puta je naglasio da je ova moja mutacija kod PAI-1 više "škakljiva" samim tim što je u tijeku terapija gonadotropinima. 

Dakle već danas bi trebala početi sa Fragminom. Sad sam tek zbunjena, jer svugdje čitam da se sa terapijom počima od ET. Pitala sam ga da li da kontaktiram Maribor, rekao je da nema potrebe, jer ova terapiju ne može ničemu škoditi niti što poremetiti, samo mi može biti cost benefit. I da napomenem već pijem aspirin protect, a uz koji bi trebala biti još na fragminu. Jučer sam bila na prvom UZV u MB, al nije bio prof. Vlaisavljević, tek idući ponedjeljak ću biti kod njega na UZV pa znati njegovo mišljenje. Skenirati ću nalaze i poslati u MB sutra, mislim da je to najbolje. A opet s druge strane čujem da MB "nema feeling" za trombofiliju, i sad se pitam šta ukoliko MB kaže da ne koristim terapiju? :Rolling Eyes:   Hematolog kaže, obzirom da nisam ni jednom uspjela doći do trudnoće, da bi on uveo ovo i kao mjeru predostrožnosti imajući u vidu mutaciju 4G/4G koja je povezana s povećanom incidencijom TE zbivanja i spontanih pobačaja.

Mare41, i ostali stručnjaci pomagajte.?.?.

I naravno, oprostite na dužini posta.

----------


## mare41

ko moze biti strucniji od hematologa koji zna povezat trudnocu? bas niko drugi

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *mare41*, sve si mi rekla i razumijem, HVALA TI PUNO!
Isto tako razmišljam, samo što sam zbunjena sva, prvi put u postupku i još i ovo... Bez obzira na odgovor iz MB ja ću početi koristiti propisanu terapiju, bitno da ne može "škoditi", odnosno "omesti" postupak.

----------


## mare41

bitno je ko preporučuje, pa naglašavam-ako je hematolog koji se razumije u MPO postupke...a malo sam skeptična prema hematolozima koji se ne bave trudnoćama (danas sam čula mišljenje hematologa koji nije povezan s trudnoćama da je PAI nebitan, al i oni unutar struke nemaju jednoznačne stavove)

----------


## Brunaa

I lud bi poludio više, na kraju priče opet moraš biti sam svoj doktor i odlučiti se kojega ćeš slijediti. A vidiš, meni ovaj reče da je od mojih nalaza rizičan samo PAI-1. E sad budi pametan...

----------


## nina977

[QUOTE=Brunaa;2136168]Drage sve, bila sam danas kod hematologa sa svojim nalazima, pa evo da podijelim s vama njegovo mišljenje. 

On smatra da je kod mene problematičan PAI-1 i da bi u slučaju prirodne trudnoće odmah po saznanju trebala koristiti niskomolekularni heparin (npr. Fragmin 2.500 i.j. jednom dnevno tijekom cijele trudnoće i 6 tjedana nakon), a obzirom da sam sada u postupku IVF i da sam pod stimulacijom (od jučer) zbog koje se očekuje hiperestrogenizam da trebam odmah početi sa niskomlekularnim heparinom, a ne čekati embriotransfer. Više puta je naglasio da je ova moja mutacija kod PAI-1 više "škakljiva" samim tim što je u tijeku terapija gonadotropinima. 

Dakle već danas bi trebala početi sa Fragminom. Sad sam tek zbunjena, jer svugdje čitam da se sa terapijom počima od ET. Pitala sam ga da li da kontaktiram Maribor, rekao je da nema potrebe, jer ova terapiju ne može ničemu škoditi niti što poremetiti, samo mi može biti cost benefit. I da napomenem već pijem aspirin protect, a uz koji bi trebala biti još na fragminu. Jučer sam bila na prvom UZV u MB, al nije bio prof. Vlaisavljević, tek idući ponedjeljak ću biti kod njega na UZV pa znati njegovo mišljenje. Skenirati ću nalaze i poslati u MB sutra, mislim da je to najbolje. A opet s druge strane čujem da MB "nema feeling" za trombofiliju, i sad se pitam šta ukoliko MB kaže da ne koristim terapiju? :Rolling Eyes:   Hematolog kaže, obzirom da nisam ni jednom uspjela doći do trudnoće, da bi on uveo ovo i kao mjeru predostrožnosti imajući u vidu mutaciju 4G/4G koja je povezana s povećanom incidencijom TE zbivanja i spontanih pobačaja.

Mare41, i ostali stručnjaci pomagajte.?.?.

I naravno, oprostite na dužini posta
.[/QUOTEDraga Bruna ,ja također imam indikaciju za heparin(blaga trombofilija i povišena ACL),heparin i decortin su mi potvrdila 3 specijalista u Zg,a kad sam krenula u postupak u Mb i pokazala nalaze prof.Vlaisavljeviću on mi je odgovorio da on u to ne vjeruje i neka napravim po vlastitom izboru(po njemu je bit svega u dobrom zametke,a ne u Heparinu).Ja sam počela sa heparinom isti dan nakon punkcije (jer sam tako počinjala i u predhodna 2 postupka po preporuci dr.Radončića iDr.Baumana).Moj postupak nažalost nije urodio plodom,zameci su bili loši.Tebi želim svu sreću!Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla.

----------


## Brunaa

Draga *nina977*, hvala puno što si podjelila svoje iskustvo. Ja sam jutros poslala mail u MB, i baš ću vam javiti šta su mi odgovorili, ali svejedno ću početi sa fragminom.

----------


## Brunaa

Drage cure,

evo stigao mail od sestre Jasne. Prof.Vlaisavljević je na odmoru do 14.05.12., pa je moje nalaze proslijedila prof.Reljiču koji je također potvrdio terapiju mog hematologa, dakle od danas fragmin od 2.500 i.j. svaki dan.

----------


## Brunaa

> Drage cure,
> 
> evo stigao mail od sestre Jasne. Prof.Vlaisavljević je na odmoru do 14.05.12., pa je moje nalaze proslijedila prof.Reljiču koji je također potvrdio terapiju mog hematologa, dakle od danas fragmin od 2.500 i.j. svaki dan.


Zaboravih napisati da mi je danas četvrti dan stimulacije.

----------


## mare41

Draga Brunaa, sad si ipak sigurno puno mirnija kad je i MB potvrdio (raniju) terapiju, sretnooooooooooo! (očito i oni mijenjaju svoja stajališta)

----------


## Brunaa

Jesam puno mirnija, nisam se nadala ovom odgovoru definitivno. HVALA TI PUNO!

----------


## tikki

Bok svima. MM danas podigno i zadnje nalaze molekularne analize gena na trombofiliju:

_
Faktor II - homozigot divljegtipa (G/G) ;ispitivani polimorfizam nije utvrđen
MTHFR - mutirani homozigot (TT); kod homozigotnih nositelja polimorfizma aktivnost MTHFR je snižena, što dovodi do porasta serumske koncentracije homocisteina
PAI-1 - mutirani homozigot (4G/4G); kod homozigotnih nositelja polimorfizma moguć je porast aktivnosti PAI 1_

Ne znam zašto nema rezultata za FV leiden, jer mi je pisao na uputnici i kontrolnom listiću za podizanje nalaza. Možda nisu sve isprintali, a MM to nije skužio.

Radila sam i koagulogram, inhibitore zgrušavanja i tamo su sve vrijednost unutar referentnih (neke su na gornjoj granici), homocistein je 7.8 (ref 4.7-13.8), NK aktivnost 63% (ref 33-61).

Sad mi je samo najveći problem što se ja uopće ne kužim u ove sve nalaze, a u ponedjeljak mi je aspiracija. Ako tko zna jel ovo nešto sumnjivo pa da ne paničarim bezveze već da sutra pokušam doći do nekog doktora da mi to protumači.

Hvala curke!

----------


## mare41

provjeri što je s nalazom FV (on je bitan) i dobro je da je homocistein ok.

----------


## Cana73

Jutro svima.
Stigao je i moj rezultat genetske analize gena za trombofilije i molim za komentar
U analiziranom uzorku nisi nadjene mutacije u genima za koagulacioni faktor V/Leiden V, koagulacioni faktor II/protrombin II, G20210A, i metilentetrahidrofolat reduktazu/MTHFR, C677T.
Rezultat genetske analize PAI-1GENA
Nalaz: U analiziranom uzorku nadje je 4G/5G genotip koji dovodi do povecane ekspresije PAI-1 gena odnosno povecanih nivoa plazminogen aktivator inhibitora-1.
Da li je mozda ovaj PAI moguzi uzrok neuspjesnih implatacija ili ne, jer uvijek dodjemo do dobrog embrija ali uspjeh izostane.
Jesam li ja kandidat za fragmin ili ne, svi komentari su dobro dosli, hvala.

----------


## Brunaa

*Cana73* imaš pp.

Da javim ostalim curama koje muče slični problemi kao i mene, bila sam kod dr.Đelmiša jučer, potvrdio mi je terapiju od hematologa, i rekao da počmem i prije ET (ja nisam ništa spominjala jer sam baš htjela čuti njegovo mišljenje). Sad sam mirna, i samo se pikam  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Cana73,isprazni inbox.Pozz

----------


## vrtirepka

> *Cana73* imaš pp.
> 
> Da javim ostalim curama koje muče slični problemi kao i mene, bila sam kod dr.Đelmiša jučer, potvrdio mi je terapiju od hematologa, i rekao da počmem i prije ET (ja nisam ništa spominjala jer sam baš htjela čuti njegovo mišljenje). Sad sam mirna, i samo se pikam


Trebam skoro krenuti u stimulirani IVF. Preporuka hematologa je heparin od početka stimulacije radi mojih zbrkanih svih dijagnoza (pred punkciju prestati davati heparin,,a kad prođu rizici nastaviti). Ginekolog kaže da on nije imao takve slučajeve davanje heparina pred punkciju,samo od poz.bete ili eventualno ET i s velikom bojazni pristupa tome..
Jel mi možeš molim te reći kakva će kod tebe biti procedura oko heparina-punkcije??

----------


## Cana73

> Cana73,isprazni inbox.Pozz


Ispraznila.

----------


## nina70

evo i mojih nalaza pa vas molim kratku analizu:

proteinS: 81 (5.0-130%)
Faktor V Leiden (R506Q)....normalan tip
Faktor II protrombin (G20210A)...normalan tip
MTHFR (C677T)....normalan tip
PAI-1 (4G/5G)......heterozigot 4G/5G

----------


## Brunaa

> Trebam skoro krenuti u stimulirani IVF. Preporuka hematologa je heparin od početka stimulacije radi mojih zbrkanih svih dijagnoza (pred punkciju prestati davati heparin,,a kad prođu rizici nastaviti). Ginekolog kaže da on nije imao takve slučajeve davanje heparina pred punkciju,samo od poz.bete ili eventualno ET i s velikom bojazni pristupa tome..
> Jel mi možeš molim te reći kakva će kod tebe biti procedura oko heparina-punkcije??


Poz, ja fragmin dajem konstantno od 4-og dana stimulacije (inače sam trebala od 1-og al sam čekala drugo mišljenje) i neću ga prekidati nikako, a ako ostanem trudna nastavljam cijelu trudnoću + 6 tjedana nakon. Doza je minimalna - 2.500 i.j., a povećavati je u slučaju porasta kilaže preko 70 kg, sad sam na 64 kg. Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## ZO

> PAI-1 (4G/5G)......heterozigot 4G/5G


PAI-1 4G/5G moze ukazivati na eventualnu genetsku sklonost problemima s  koagulacijom, ali to sto si heterozigot  ne mora znaciti da s tim imas problema

trebalo bi vaditi i PAI - razinu da se vidi trenutno stanje

----------


## mari mar

I meni je preporučen fragnim od početka stimulacije......
cure zanima me koje ste išle privatno u postupak, jeste li kupovale fragmin ili ste ih uspjele dobiti preko bolnice?? :Confused:

----------


## nina70

> PAI-1 4G/5G moze ukazivati na eventualnu genetsku sklonost problemima s  koagulacijom, ali to sto si heterozigot  ne mora znaciti da s tim imas problema
> 
> trebalo bi vaditi i PAI - razinu da se vidi trenutno stanje


Hvala. Šta ima više pretraga na taj PAI??? malo sam neuka  :Sad:

----------


## ZO

evo kopiram dio odgovora od naše drage lilium koja mi jako fali:

_PAI-1 4G/4G - takav nalaz ukazuje na moguce probleme s koagulacijom  (zgrusavanjem krvi) i to fibrinolizom, jer je kod 4G homozigota moguc  povisen PAI-1 a taj poviseni PAI-1 onda ometa fibrinolizu (fibrinoliza  je proces “otapanja” fibrina koji su produkt zgrusavanja) pa to moze  imati za posljedicu nakupljanje fibrina i mogucu trombozu , sto po nekim  istrazivanjima moze kod ovih nasih tema zasmetati mozda i kod same  implantacije a i u trudnoci, no PAI-1 4g/4g polimorfizam ima cca. 27%  populacije (nije tolika rijetkost) ali kod nekih zna jace smetati - sada  kada znas da si nositelj ove mutacije bilo bi jako dobro napraviti  pretrage: odrediti razinu PAI-1(da se vidi kakva ti je van trudnoce) i  napraviti i ACE polimorfizam (da ne duljim odredjena ACE mutacija moze  pojacati uticaj PAI-1 4G/4G mutacije i to je dobro znati) - heparin tu  pomaze cirkulaciji i preko uticaja na koag. parametre pomaze da ne dodje  do nakupljanja fibrina


_iako ti nemaš ovu " jaču " mutaciju treba provjeriti razinu PAI zbog istog razloga, tvoj nalaz je blaža mutacija

----------


## mare41

ZO :Heart:  i ja se često vratim na prvu stranicu i čitam postove od lilium :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> I meni je preporučen fragnim od početka stimulacije......
> cure zanima me koje ste išle privatno u postupak, jeste li kupovale fragmin ili ste ih uspjele dobiti preko bolnice??


Za početak mislim da kupiš do poz. bete a onda probaj preko bolnice, jer kod nas ne znam ni kad se ide u bolnicu na postupak tko uspije dobiti heparin prije pozitivne bete.
a što je kod tebe problem isto PAI ili nešto drugo?

----------


## nina70

Hvala ZO, vidjela sam ja taj post ali nekako najmanje info o 4G/5G heterozigotu pa me zanimalo da li moji nalazi govore da sam kandidat za heparinsku terapiju.

----------


## mari mar

> Za početak mislim da kupiš do poz. bete a onda probaj preko bolnice, jer kod nas ne znam ni kad se ide u bolnicu na postupak tko uspije dobiti heparin prije pozitivne bete.
> a što je kod tebe problem isto PAI ili nešto drugo?


Hvala za odgovor, kupila sam ga,a iskreno mislila sam da je puno skuplji..... :Wink:

----------


## M@tt

Evo konačno i naši nalazi, al im je trebalo dobra dva mjeseca! Katastrofa.... 

FII - Genotip: G/A   HETEROZIGOT
PAI-1 Genotip: 4G/4G  MUTIRANI HOMOZIGOT
MTHFR C677T Genotip: C/T HETEROZIGOT

Cure koje se kužite u te nalaze molim vas pomoć. Jel je draga kandidat za heparin ili ne po ovome? 
Da ako treba što ispraviti da ispravimo sad prije sljedeće velike stimulacije koja je uskoro. 
Fali nam još jedan MTHFR i to 1298A kojega u Vinogradskoj ne vade, to bi morali privatno ići i našli smo za 300 Kn.ali ne znam ako treba.
 Šta mislite? I kud da odemo s tim nalazima?

Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt imaš odlično objašnjenje za PAI par postova iznad, i po tome što piše - vi jeste kandidati za heparin.

----------


## mare41

M@tt, svakako heparin prvenstveno zbog FII, e sad, neko vam mora napisati, može i vaš doktor na privat recept, do pozitivne bete ga kupujete (taj drugi mthfr vam ne treba, bolje izvadite homocistein na VV)

----------


## Brunaa

*Matt* pogledaj moje postove iznad za PAI-1 (terapiju mi je potvrdio i dr.Đelmiš). Na žalost za ostalo ti ne mogu pomoći...

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam cure. 

Znaci ipak heparin? Ocekivao sam nesto takvo.  :Sad:  a u biti mozda je i u tome problem zbog cega ne dolazi do implantacije. 

Znao sad s tim nalazima k doktoru opce prakse ili hematologu? I oni bi na temelju tih nalaza morali napisati recept za heparin? A sto ako odbiju?

----------


## Brunaa

Ideš hematologu s tim nalazima i on će ti propisati terapiju. Ne vjerujem da će odbiti, a ako i dobiju neka sve bude u tome  :Wink:  a ionako do potvrđene trudnoće snosite troškove sami. Meni je bez problema sam napisao objašnjenje i terapiju...

----------


## sanda1977

možete li mi reći koje mi sve preporučujete imunološke pretrage da napravim jer voljela bi znati to unaprijed do jeseni kada budem opet išla na postupke....jer ni meni nije došlo do implantacije...gdje mogu to sve vaditi i da li se od toga nešto može vaditi i u osijeku?!

----------


## Brunaa

> možete li mi reći koje mi sve preporučujete imunološke pretrage da napravim jer voljela bi znati to unaprijed do jeseni kada budem opet išla na postupke....jer ni meni nije došlo do implantacije...gdje mogu to sve vaditi i da li se od toga nešto može vaditi i u osijeku?!


Zadnji postovi odnose se na trombofiliju koja spada u hematološke pretrage, pa ne znam da li misliš na to ili? Ako te zanimaju baš imunološke pretrage javi mi se na pp, ja sam radila kompletne imunološke pretrage (pored trombofilije) kao obradu primarnog steriliteta, ali sam iz BiH pa ti ne mogu pomoći glede odgovora šta od njih možeš napraviti u Osijeku?

----------


## mare41

M@tt, ja sam mislila na vašeg privatnoh mpo dr-a, da on napiše privat recept, tako je dosad bilo, sad vidim da cure sve više idu hematolozima...
(Brunaaa, kako ide)

----------


## Brunaa

hej *mare41*  :Smile:  misliš na pikanje? ide dobro, bolje nego sam očekivala. Sad smo "sve" obavili i preostaje čekanje, ono najgore... Jesi ti startala?

----------


## mare41

ja ću malo kasnije, još malo, držim ti figeeeeee, super da fragmin dobro ide, ima li modrica?

----------


## tikki

Nama je isto MPO doktor prepisao fraxiparine, i dobivam ih na uputnicu od dana transfera.

----------


## Brunaa

> ja ću malo kasnije, još malo, držim ti figeeeeee, super da fragmin dobro ide, ima li modrica?


Nema sad za sad ama baš ništa, čak ni ne znam kasnije gdje sam se piknula, jedino što osjetim da mi je trbuh već malo "potvrd" za pikanje iako mjenjam strane, igla mi ne prolazi onako lako kao s početka, al premjestim se na noge ako bude trebalo... Sretno ti!!!

----------


## mare41

Brunaaa, pikaš baš fragmin ili fraxiparine? meni je fraxiparine bio tako lagan kako opisuješ, fragmin nekog zna zezati

----------


## mari mar

Meni je dr. L. napisao privatni recept  za fragmin i kupujem ga do poz. bete, a ako dođe do trudnoće dobit ću preko bolnice.... i još do sad nema modrica.... :rock:

----------


## mari mar

> možete li mi reći koje mi sve preporučujete imunološke pretrage da napravim jer voljela bi znati to unaprijed do jeseni kada budem opet išla na postupke....jer ni meni nije došlo do implantacije...gdje mogu to sve vaditi i da li se od toga nešto može vaditi i u osijeku?!


ja sam obavila u os, dr. B. Lenz :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

> Brunaaa, pikaš baš fragmin ili fraxiparine? meni je fraxiparine bio tako lagan kako opisuješ, fragmin nekog zna zezati


Pikam fragmin. Ma meni se općenito malo teže piknuti jer nigdje nemam špekeca  :Smile:  do sada sve bilo ok, niti ima plavih fleka, crvenilo traje samo par minuta poslije, ne nabubri uopće ispod, jedino što sam skužila zadnjih dana je to da igla malo teže prolazi...

----------


## mari mar

> Pikam fragmin. Ma meni se općenito malo teže piknuti jer nigdje nemam špekeca  do sada sve bilo ok, niti ima plavih fleka, crvenilo traje samo par minuta poslije, ne nabubri uopće ispod, jedino što sam skužila zadnjih dana je to da igla malo teže prolazi...


loše su igle... samo se jako štipni onda manje boli tupa igla, a i malo špeceka spasi stvar.... :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam obavila u os, dr. B. Lenz


kako da se naručim tamo?! i možeš li mi na pp napisati koje si pretrage radila?!

----------


## Brunaa

> loše su igle... samo se jako štipni onda manje boli tupa igla, a i malo špeceka spasi stvar....


hvala na savjetu  :Smile:  hoću ja špekec, ali neće špekec mene  :Laughing:

----------


## mari mar

> hvala na savjetu  hoću ja špekec, ali neće špekec mene


Ma i bolje da te neće.... :rock:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, ja sam mislila na vašeg privatnoh mpo dr-a, da on napiše privat recept, tako je dosad bilo, sad vidim da cure sve više idu hematolozima...
> (Brunaaa, kako ide)


Aha znači dr.L. može napisati privatni recept i onda se kupi sa time. Koliko košta heparin btw.? A ako želimo besplatno poslije transfera onda nam može hematolog napisati recept ako sam dobro shvatio?

----------


## tina2701

> ja sam obavila u os, dr. B. Lenz


jedina dr koja tamo nešto vrijedi....

----------


## mare41

> Aha znači dr.L. može napisati privatni recept i onda se kupi sa time. Koliko košta heparin btw.? A ako želimo besplatno poslije transfera onda nam može hematolog napisati recept ako sam dobro shvatio?


10 kom oko 165 kn (tako nešto), s pozitivnom betom se javite ginekologu u jednu od bolnica (bolje će znati cure s pozitivnim betama :Smile: )

----------


## M@tt

Evo zvali smo dr. L. i rekao da možemo dati heparin na taj nalaz i da čemo se dogovoriti sve na 3dc kad dođemo kod njega. Eto...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Fragmini 2500 su najeftiniji u ljekarni na W. Kutija od 10 kom je oko 140 kn.

----------


## tikki

M@tt, nadam se da je to bila karika koja nedostaje i da bude uspješno ovaj put!

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt, nadam se da je to bila karika koja nedostaje i da bude uspješno ovaj put!


tikki iskreno i ja se nadam. Koliko nam je žao zbog nalaza toliko se opet nadamo baš kako kažeš da je to ta karika koja nedostaje. Samo, ako čemo i početi koristiti heparin, i onda opet ne uspije, bojim se da onda nakon toga više nemamo šta istraživati dodatno.  :Sad:  Mislim jasno mi je da heparin nije garancija da če doći do trudnoće, ali ipak....

----------


## M@tt

> Fragmini 2500 su najeftiniji u ljekarni na W. Kutija od 10 kom je oko 140 kn.


Lilly u kojoj ljekarni to? Može i na pm. Ali mi još ne znamo koju terapiju čemo dobiti.... thnx

----------


## kruca

Evo mene opet  :Smile:  još uvijek naganjam gdje da napravim trombofiliju, trebala bi u postupak sad u 6 mj i stalno me kopka ta trombofilija. Iza sebe imam 5 neuspješnih IVF-ova (1 biokemijska, ostalo ništa), baka mi je imala velikih problema sa venama pa se bojim da sam možda i ja naslijedila nešto od toga i da zato se ništa ne događa na ovom polju.
Stoga imam nekoliko pitanja za vas sveznalice  :Smile: 
Budući bi išla na taj postupak u 6 mj, dugo mi je za čekati opcija Rebro...tamo se sve radi, ali na interne uputnice od njihovog hematologa..to će sve previše potrajati. U Vinogradskoj više neće raditi PAI-1 i MTHFR...provjereno, zvala u petak. Rekli su mi da to bolnica više neće raditi i da to mogu napraviti privatno.
Moj plan bi bio ovakav:
1.napraviti pretrage privatno: faktor V Leiden, MTHFR 677C, Protrombin (faktor II) i MTHFR 1298A (to radi Genos)
2. napraviti pretrage u Vinogradskoj: Protein C, Protein S, APTV, Fibrionogen, Antitrombin III, Homocisterin, B12...ne znam jel još nešto sam izostavila?
Znači, ostaje mi samo taj PAI-1, ne znam jel njega negdje mogu napraviti privatno? I koliko mi je on bitan, ako npr.svi ostali nalazi budu OK? Jel može sve ostalo biti ok, a da on ne valja pa da on stvara probleme...ili bi se na još nećemu to moglo vidjeti, odnosno pretpostaviti?
Glavno pitanje mi je: da li su ove 4 pretrage što bih radila privatno dovoljne da se može vidjeti da možda nešto ne štima? Pitam iz razloga, jer bi jedino te nalaze dobila do postupka..na ostale bi morala pričekati, ali ako bi se nešto pokazalo da ne štima ne bih išla u taj postupak i pričekala bi ostale.
Oprostite na zbrci...ali tako mi je u glavi  :Smile:  nešto bih još pokušala "popraviti" za sljedeći postupak, jer nemam više puno vremena (nizak AMH) i umorna sa od neuspjeha...pomozite, što mislite o mom planu?

----------


## ZO

PAI je jako bitan, razina i polimorfizam

----------


## nina70

Meni su nalazi od PAI došli iz Zg za 15-20 dana. Zašto da plaćaš ako ne moraš?

----------


## kruca

Al gdje da napravim PAI-1? U Rebru samo na interne uputnice, Vinogradska više ne radi, VV uopće ne radi to...gdje može još? Ja nisam i ZG-a pa ne znam gdje se to može još izvaditi?

----------


## ZO

ne znam ti odgovor, uputit će te cure koje su u toku

----------


## Konfuzija

Bitan ti je PAI-1, ja sam samo zbog njega dobila Clexane. A gdje privatno... nažalost, ne znam.

----------


## mare41

treba vidjeti šta rade merkur i dubrava

----------


## nina70

> Al gdje da napravim PAI-1? U Rebru samo na interne uputnice, Vinogradska više ne radi, VV uopće ne radi to...gdje može još? Ja nisam i ZG-a pa ne znam gdje se to može još izvaditi?


Ni ja nisam iz Zg. Meni je gin dao dvije uputnice: jedna je bila transfuziologija Ri a druga je išla na Zagreb (mislim da je bila Petrova ali nisam sigurna, mogu ti provjeriti). Dakle, tu sam vadila krv a oni su je poslali u Zg.

----------


## M@tt

Cure može preporuka hematologa u Zagrebu molim vas? Može i na privatnu poruku. Hvala

----------


## kruca

Merkur i Dubrava ne rade, još jedino nisam dobila Zavod za transfuziju u Petrovoj, al zovem i dalje. PAI-1 može i privatno u Genosu (350 kn). Al što dalje to sve čitam, ako mi i nešto nađu terapija je heparin...onda bi mi bilo jednostavnije (i jeftinije) da sljedeći postupak probam sa heparinom na svoju ruku (najmanja doza), tak i tak ga moram sama kupovati do ostvarene trudnoće. Jel dobro razmišljam? Preporuku imam na crnoj uputnici od privatnog MPO (to mi je napisao još za prošli postupak, heparin i dex...jedino to još nisam probala, a kao ne može škoditi). Al onda još nisam znala za nizak AMH i da nemam puno vremena pa nisam htjela to koristiti bez nalaza, ali sad su drugačija vremena  :Smile:  Što vi mislite?

----------


## milasova8

Buduci da se spremamo za prvi IVF htjela bi preventivno napraviti i testove na trombofiliju..
Kruca ,vidim da se i ti spremas privatno to napraviti( ja isto bi privatno jer nemam indikacije da dobim uputnicu) pa me zanima da li se u Genos samo pojavim i obavim to bez ljecnicke indikacije( koliko sam gledala na cjeniku kostalo bi oko 1000 kn)

----------


## kruca

Ja sam zvala Genos, rekla mi je ženska da se samo dan ranije najavim...ne treba nikakva dokumentacija (kad plaćaš može sve  :Smile: ) Nalazi su gotovi u roku 10 radnih dana. Onaj paket od 4 "pretrage" (faktor V Leiden, MTHFR 677C, Protrombin (faktor II) i MTHFR 1298A) košta 650 kn + PAI-1 350 kn...da, sve skupa 1000 kn. Jel si i ti mislila napraviti te pretrage ili si nešto drugo iskombinirala?

----------


## milasova8

To sam planirala i jos bi koagulaciju napravila ( protein C,prorein S ,Antitrombin i jos par ih ima) cijena koagulacije privatno je oko  700 kn..to sam mislila nazicat doktoricu nekako da si ustedim tih 700 kn..a ovo cu onda sigurno otic u Genos..hvala ti puno na info..bas sam dugo guglala i uopce nisam uspjela naci taj Genos..a sta ti mislis napraviti?

----------


## Brunaa

Cure kada ćete već ići raditi te pretrage onda bi bilo dobro da uradite i ACE u sklopu pretraga na trombofiliju.

----------


## ZO

kad radite PAI potrebno je raditi i razinu i polimorfizam, isto tako i ACE, ali mi se čini da na njega ne obraćaju previše pažnje
često je prisutan polimorfizam na PAI ( lagano postaje pravilo što je malo čudno ), pa se onda svi na to vežu

----------


## tikki

Zo, što je točno razina PAI? mislim da su meni radili samo polimorfizam (gdje je ustanovljeno 4g/4g mutacija homozigot) i na osnovu toga sam dobila fraxiparine. Jel ima neka dodatna pretraga vezana uz to koju bi bilo dobro napraviti i postoji li mogućnost da sa taj 4g/4g nije indikacija za heparine? I ako mi netko može pojasniti što je ACE?

----------


## kruca

Milasova, i ja sam mislila napraviti te pretrage, ali budući da idem privatno u postupak nastojala sam izbjeći još i tih 1000 kn...ali kao i sve u našem zdravstvu, moraš platiti! Evo upravo sam dobila mail od gospođe iz Kliničkog zavoda za kemiju u Vinogradskoj da od navedenih pretraga ne rade samo homocistein...a telefonom mi rekli da ne rade više PAI-1 i MTHFR...pa tko je tu lud?? Sad više ništa ne znam...mislm da ću otići u Vinogradsku i napraviti šta se može i onda skoknuti i do Genosa na ono što tamo nisam uspjela...javim što se u stvarnosti radi  :Smile: 
Evo ti linik od Genosa:
http://genos.hr/hr/prodajni-program/...a-analizu-dna/
I mene zanima što je taj ACE? 
Zna li netko koji lab piše na uputnici za Vinogradsku? Jel i B12 može na istu uputnicu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

A šta na Rebru više ništa od toga ne rade ja sam sve tamo vadila?

----------


## mare41

Na jednu uputnicu u Vinogradskoj može pisati sve, piše se: KBC Sestre milosrdnice, Klinički zavod za kemiju, evo link za ACE http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=113 , a homocistein se vadi na VV, treba prethodno nazvati telefonom i nasučiti se.
MM, Rebro radi samo ako je traženo od strane njihovog hematologa.

----------


## ZO

evo još jedan odgovor od naše lilium, sve je tu rečeno:

_Visok PAI-1 (na mogucu sklonost ukazuje PAI-1 4G/4G ) ometa fibrinolizu (to je  proces “otapanja” fibrina koji je produkt koagulacije) pa to ima za posljedicu  nakupljanje fibrina. 
- Poviseni ACE - “angiotensin-converting enzyme” ( na  mogucu sklonost ukazuje ACE D/D) izgleda ima za posljedicu pojacano stezanje  krvnih zila (kako to strucno kazu povecava produkciju vasopresora i reducira  poluzivot vasodilatora) sto ima za posljedicu i sklonost povisenom krvnom tlaku  , a moze ukazivati i na sklonost srcanim bolestima. 
- Kada se dese u  kombinaciji poviseni PAI-1 i poviseni ACE onda to izgleda moze imati efekt jos  jaceg povisenja PAI-1 i jos jaceg nakupljanja fibrina. Terapija je koliko vidim  niskomolekularni heparin._

----------


## kruca

Mare, hvala ti...ZO također  :Smile:  Odluka je pala, idem u Vinogradsku pa šta može može, a šta ne može...mada mislim da neću dobiti sve nalaze do postupka, pa ću svejedno probati heparin...pa šta bude bude. Ako se nešto pokaže terapiju ću već uzimati, a imat ću onda i nalaze. Glavno da imam plan, kad imam plan sve je lakše  :Smile: 
Hvala vam cure, zlatne ste!

----------


## tikki

Meni nisu mjerili razinu PAI, ali s obzirom da sam bila na heparinu do jučer, mislim da baš ni nema smisla sada vaditi to? Što vi mislite?

----------


## kiki30

cure,čitam vaše postove i sad sam sva zbunjena i neznam šta napraviti,naime lani sam radila pretrage i dobila ove rezultate:
faktor V-normalan tip
faktor ll protrombin-normalan tip
MTHFR-homozigot za mut.
PAl-1-homozigot 4g 
e sad moj MPO dokt.kaže da on meni ne bi dao nikakve heparine jer misli da to nije potrebno,pitala sam drugog dr. mišljenje preko foruma i dobila odgovor da imam blažu mutaciju MTHFR ali da se to lako riješi uzimanjem folne kiseline,PAI nije ni spomenuo,a moja doktorica opće isto kao da nema veze ali mene to muči,neznam zašto???  :Confused: 
imam doma rp.za clexane,šta mislite dal da uzimam na svoju ruku,koga da još probam pitati..već sam luda od svega :gaah:

----------


## kruca

Kiki, meni je moj MPO napisao za sljedći postupak probati sa niskom dozom heparina, bez ikakvog nalaza. Rekao je da nije garancija za +, ali ni ne može odmoći, uz to još i dex i onda smo sve kombinacije probali. Stoga, moje mišljenje je da bi mogla slobodno uzeti...kako god se odlučiš neka ti je sretno!!!

----------


## ZO

kontaktiraj dr. Radončića, Poliklinika Vili, možeš mu poslati mail sa nalazima
dr. opće teško da će ti pomoći sa time
tko ti je napisao recept za Clexane?

----------


## kiki30

mislila sam pitat dr.Radončića preko foruma ali više se ne može..
molim vas ako netko zna mail adresu od dr. Radončića,da mi javi,bila bi zahvalna  :Smile: 
a upunicu sam dobila lani od ginekologice,moja je bila na g.o. i bila ja zamjena ,ja sam pitala šta s tim nalazima i nije mi puno rekla nego mi dala rp. pa da ja još vidim s mojim MPO dr.

----------


## ZO

poslala sam ti pp

----------


## kiki30

cure,hvala na pomoći  :Kiss: 
evo ja poslala mejl i pitala za savjet i odmah mi odgovorio-svaka čast  :Smile: 
napisao je da po njegovu bi bilo dobro uzimati heparin ali najbolje kad se potvrdi trudnoća tj. od 6tt.kao da ga ne pitam zašto jer da je komplicirano..
a od ET mi preporučuje aspirin.
Sad mi je nekako lakše,tako ću i napraviti..znači u nabavku heparina jer će mi brzo trebati  :Grin:

----------


## kruca

Provjerena informacija (bila danas u Vg): ne rade PAI-1 i MTHFR i neće ih više ni raditi. Protein S rade samo do sutra. Homocistein nisu ni radili. Navodno PAI-1 i MTHFR radi još Petrova (Zavod za transfuziju), ali to nije sigurno (ne znaju ni oni, to im je rekla jedna gospođa koja je bila kod njih pa otišla u Petrovu). Eto, ako nekome može pomoći...da zna  :Smile:

----------


## kruca

Ako će netko trebati: PAI-1 i MTHFR radi Hrv. zavod za transfuzijsku medicnu (Petrova 3), nalaz gotov za 2 tjedna

----------


## Donkey

Drage moje, željela bih samo s vama podijeliti informaciju da je rezultat svih mojih genetskih, imunoloških i koagulacijskih pretraga u "samo" MTHFR C/T- heterozigot. Bila kod dr. Đ. koji je rekao da nema potrebe vadit homocistein kao ni B12 i da uz terapiju B kompleksima (nikako samo B6, B12 što može uzrokovati opet neke disbalanse) + folnom kiselinom slijedeći put odmah nakon transfera preventivno uvodimo heparin (o privatnom trošku), pa nakon eventualne poziitivne bete u Petrovu na obradu. Btw. proučavala sam dosta strane literature i ovo je područje kao što i same znate nažalost jedna velika crna rupa i realnost je takva da spontane vrlo vjerojatno ne uzrokuje MTHFR mutacija sama za sebe već u kombinaciji s nečim što još nažalost nije znanstveno dokazano. Trombofilija uzrokovana povišenim homocisteinom, koji također može biti rezultat MTHFR mutacije, uzrokuje spontane uglavnom u prvom tromjesečju za razliku od npr. Faktora V, APC rezistencije, antifosfolipidnih antitijela koji uzrokuju probleme uglavnom u 2. tromjesečju.
Da li ima netko sa sličnom dijagnozom i uspjehom nakon uvedene heparinske terapije?

----------


## mare41

Donkey, ovaj put se sve pokrili, sretno! (mislim da je mačkulina imala slično, a sigurno ih ima još), mačkulina, pozdrav!!!!

----------


## sweety

*Donkey*, pa koliki ti je homocistein?

----------


## Donkey

> Donkey, ovaj put se sve pokrili, sretno! (mislim da je mačkulina imala slično, a sigurno ih ima još), mačkulina, pozdrav!!!!


Thx, mare 41, pričekat ćemo zakonske izmjene pa na jesen nadam se u nove pobjede. 

Sweety, homocistein sam mislila vadit al mi prof. Đ. rekao kao da nema potrebe? (još sam dva puta ponovila pitanje). Sutra naručena kod soc. gyn. pa ću još vidjet...

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure,molim vas za pomoć. Evo nakon 9 neuspješnih transfera, u dogovoru sa svojim MPO liječnikom 
odlučili smo napravit pretragu koagulacije krvi,ne bi li se pokazala potreba za uvođenjem heparina u sljedeći postupak.
Moja soc. gin. mi je izdala uputnicu za  Petrovu bol.,a na uputnici mi je napisala da se traži 2311-P-Fibrinogen, 
28615-P Protein C- te probir na trombofiliju PAI I  PAI II.  Međutim jutros su me vratili sa takvom uputnicom, jer
im je nejasna i nepotpuna, a PAI II se uopće ne radi u Petrovoj. Pa vas molim ukoliko znate što točno treba pisat na uputnici?
 Do svog MPO liječnika trenutno ne mogu doći. Hvala vam puno.

----------


## kiki30

cure,molim vas jel znate da li dr. Radončić radi ili je na godišnjem? poslala sam mu mejl,ali nema odgovora.

----------


## Bab

kiki...dr radi...ja idem u utorak ujutro kod njega tak da je provjerena informacija.
I čestitam draga na tvojoj mrvici. Bome će petak 13. biti sretan dan.

----------


## kiki30

hvala Bab! Joj,nadam se da će bit sretan... evo baš se nekako sve preokrenulo  :Smile: 
još samo da riješim za heparin,jer mi dr. R preporučio nakon 6tt a moj mpo dr. misli da mi to ne treba,
pa sad neznam tko mi može napisat uputnicu,kako da ih nabavim-nadam se da će mi uskoro odgovoriti

----------


## kiki30

evo dobila odgovor od dr. R. kaže da jedino moj mpo bi mi trebao prepisat heparin da bi dobivala preko hzzo, on misli dami nije potrebno.
a mene strah,joj nadam se da ću uspjeti nekako to rješiti do drugog tjedna

----------


## Konfuzija

Draga *hannah8*, popis pretraga za trombofiliju je malo duži i imaš ga na prethodnim stranicama ovoga podforuma. Ne znam kakvi su to brojevi uz fibrinogen i protein C, možda ih je to zbunilo? PAI-II mene nisu tražili, a ovdje genos.hr/assets/files/11.pdf?ver=1
piše da je u većoj količini prisutan samo tijekom trudnoće. Možda najbolje da se posavjetuješ još jednom sa svojim MPO-ovcem kada ti bude dostupan, ionako se ove pretrage čekaju sto godina.

----------


## marija1411

Napokon sam dobila nalaze od trombofilije, ima li ijedna od cura ovakve nalaze:
PAI-1 delecijski polimorfizam 4G/4G
ACE insercijsko-delecijski genotip ID
Ili ko je malo više upućen u to, kod dr trebam tek u četvrtak. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Marija1411*, PAI-1 4G/4G imam i ja i na osnovi same te jedne mutacije mi je preporučena terapija niskomolekularnim heparinom. 
ACE nisam ni radila.

----------


## marija1411

Baš sam se mislila sad se neće niko javiti, jer sam sve pročitala i sve nešto slično.  ACE je u sklopu ti nalaza urađeno.
Možda glupo pitanje ali eto nisam dugo u tome pa neznam, je li ovo neki teži oblik tro.ili lakši,je li nasljedni ili stečeni.
 :facepalm: oprosti ako davim

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav cure, evo da se javim vezano za imun.pretrage.
Budući sam znala da se u zg čeka jako dugo ja sam odlučila to obavit u Splitu,na red se dođe jako brzo (3 tjedna), a nalaze sam dobila za dva tjedna. Svi su jako ljubazni i čak su nam sredili da obavimo i razgovor za genetičarkom,pa su nam napravili nešto više pretraga od onih koje je preporučio moj mpo dr. Imam same pohvale za njih!
Danas sam dobila jedan dio nalaza, ništa ne kužim,baš ništa...ali čitajuči ovdje vidim da se dosta vas nalazi u sličnoj situaciji.

Molila bih ako netko nešto zna neka mi napiše, pa makar nešto kratko, *dali je ovo jako zabrinjavajuće:* :Confused:  :scared:  :scared: 

*MTHFR(CT)* JA:heterozigotni tip gena 
*PAI-1*         JA:delecijski poliformizam 4G/4G      MM:delecijski poliformizam 4G/4G
*ACE*           JA:delicijski genotip (DD)                MM:insercijsko-delicijski genotip (ID)

----------


## marija1411

Imi smo u Splitu, kad sam dobila uputnicu nazvala da se naručim,kaže kad god vi možete doć  :Shock:   Moram se nadovezati na ovo da su jako ljubazni, a ujedno da malo podignem ovu temu pa će se valjda netko javit ko zna više. :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Imi smo u Splitu, kad sam dobila uputnicu nazvala da se naručim,kaže kad god vi možete doć   Moram se nadovezati na ovo da su jako ljubazni, a ujedno da malo podignem ovu temu pa će se valjda netko javit ko zna više.


Znaci, u St se ne treba naruciti za imunoloske pretrage?

----------


## marija1411

Pa napisala sam da sam nazvala, to je ujedno i naručivanje samo nismo trebali čekat odmah sutra smo otišli. Došli u 8h izvadila mi krv u 8i5 gotovo, za dva tjedna nalazi ti stignu na kućnu adresu.

----------


## Brunaa

> Napokon sam dobila nalaze od trombofilije, ima li ijedna od cura ovakve nalaze:
> PAI-1 delecijski polimorfizam 4G/4G
> ACE insercijsko-delecijski genotip ID
> Ili ko je malo više upućen u to, kod dr trebam tek u četvrtak.


*marija1411*, imamo isti PAI-1 i ACE, pogledaj moje postove malo unatrag (točnije post 2260), da se ne ponavljam stalno...

----------


## marija1411

Hvala draga!

----------


## marija1411

Bruna, samo što nam se razlikuje:
normalan tip gena za MTHFR(CC) kod mene
normalan tip gena za MTHFR(CT) kod tebe
valjda to ništa ne znači, ipak piše normalan tip

----------


## hannah8

> Draga *hannah8*, popis pretraga za trombofiliju je malo duži i imaš ga na prethodnim stranicama ovoga podforuma. Ne znam kakvi su to brojevi uz fibrinogen i protein C, možda ih je to zbunilo? PAI-II mene nisu tražili, a ovdje genos.hr/assets/files/11.pdf?ver=1
> piše da je u većoj količini prisutan samo tijekom trudnoće. Možda najbolje da se posavjetuješ još jednom sa svojim MPO-ovcem kada ti bude dostupan, ionako se ove pretrage čekaju sto godina.


 Draga* Konfuzija*, puno hvala na pomoći, evo uspjela sam nešto obaviti, i to u dogovoru sa svojim soc. ginekologom,jer mi je MPO dr na godišnjem,
a planiramo i postupak u Pragu, pa smo se odlučili malo požurit. Uglavnom veliki koagulogram i PAI I,  smo obavili u Petrovoj, i tamo se po novom isto radi pretraga na MTHFR, koja se prije radila u Vinogradskoj, a u Vinogradskoj smo obavili ostatak pretraga na Trombofiliju, i ta se pretraga čeka najmanje mjesec dana.
 Evo, hvala puno još jednom i puno sreće želim. I sve pohvale i ovdje izvrsnom putopisu Mare41 o Pragu, uistinu je od velike pomoći. Sretno svima!

----------


## mare41

draga hannah, hvala, pridruzi nam se na ceskoj, javi nam ovdje nalaze kad budu, a kad planirate put? sretno!

----------


## kiki30

cure,danas sam krenula s bockanjem clexana 0,4-recite mi dal mogu se bocnut i u ruku,nogu ili samo u trbuh ? u uputama piše da se daje u trbuh.
kako se vi bockate?

----------


## mare41

kiki, trudnice su to opisivale na drugoj temi-heparinke...mozes svugdje, al tocno procitaj

----------


## kiki30

hvala,mare  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

kiki, ima li modrica? ja budem sva plava od fragmina, navodno je clexane bolji po tom pitanju

----------


## kiki30

mare,ja sam se jučer tek prvi put bocnula,sad se ni ne vidi mjesto uboda  :Smile:  a vidjet ćemo kako će bit dalje...nadam se da neće

----------


## venddy

moj stomak je od Fragmina potpuno modar, izgledam ko žrtva zlosavljanja. a primjećujem da mi puno lakše ostaju modrice i po nogama čak i od sasvim laganog udarca (mislim i inače sam tome sklona ali na Fragminu je još gore)

----------


## mare41

venddy, i meni tako, cim se malo dotaknem modrice skacu, al to ce proci, sretno objema!

----------


## hannah8

> draga hannah, hvala, pridruzi nam se na ceskoj, javi nam ovdje nalaze kad budu, a kad planirate put? sretno!


 Draga Mare,puno hvala, hoćemo javit ćemo se obavezno sa rezultatima, a postupak u Pragu smo planirali negdje u 11 ili 12 mj.,ali
još ćemo se o svemu dogovoriti i sa našim dr-om, vidjet ćemo se sa njim odmah početkom 9-og mj.,pa ćemo vidjeti da li možda ipak pokušati 
još jedan postupak ovdje,ili čekati Prag. Moram priznati da nas je ovaj zadnji neuspjeh dobro uzdrmao, pa smo se sa dr-om odlučili za ove pretrage. Sretno svima!!!

----------


## andrea86

HEY CURKE... I ja sam tadila nalaze na urođenu trombofiliju u splitu.. Jel mi netko zna reći kakvi sui mi nalazi?????                                                                                       FAKTOR V- NORMALAN TIP     FAKTOR II- NORMALAN TIP  MTHFR- HETEROZIGOTNI TIP GENA CT    PAI-1- INCERCIJSKI POLIMORFIZAM 5G/5G     ACE-  INCERIJSKI GENOTIP II                     HVALA

----------


## mare41

andrea86, vraćam se ovdje na ovu temu, Inesz ti nije komentirala PAI I i ACE jer su to uredni nalazi- tako bi ih mi laički nazvali. Inače, neki labosi nazivaju uredne nalaze  homozigoti divljeg tipa, a drugi ih zovu insercijskim polmorfiozmom/ genotipom jer se analizira genotipizacija polimorfizma. A kod MTHFR mutacija samo jednog alela ne utječe u većoj mjeri na enzimatsku aktivnost enzima MTHFR te ta jedna mutacija sama po sebi nije indikacija ta heparinsku terapiju.

----------


## mare41

evo zgodan link http://www.moderna-dijagnostika.hr/i...125&Itemid=173
http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=466
http://klinkemija.kbcsm.hr/test.php?recordID=502

----------


## tina2701

> kiki, ima li modrica? ja budem sva plava od fragmina, *navodno je clexane bolji po tom pitanju*


pa i nije baš....bila sam sva modra... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strašna

Cure s iskustvima, molim vas da mi kazeste gdje se moze obaviti kompletna imunološka pretraga i koliko se dugo čeka? Inače sam iz pz, ali najjednostavnije bi mi bilo da to sve obavim u zg, na jednom mjestu ako je moguce?

----------


## jo1974

strašna sve možeš obaviti u kbc osijek kompletno sve,ja radilča prošle godine i relativno je brzo gotovo bar meni.

----------


## Strašna

A onda mi neće bit druge nego se zaputit tamo..gdje god ali idelano mi je da je na jednom mjestu. nego..jel se za to treba naručivat? Uputnice idu od svog ginekologa, jel?

----------


## jo1974

da od ginekologa i nisam se naručivala,jedan dio se radi na molekularnoj medicini a to ti je na katu a ostalo se radi dole u podrumu,nesječam se dali sam imala dvije uputnice pa nazovi na molekularnoj pa pitaj evo ti i br.tel.031-514-313 ili 312,jako su ljubazni i nalaze ti šalju kući pozz i sretno

----------


## jo1974

još sam zaboravila ti reči obavezno pitaj dali imaju reagens i reci da ti te pretrage trebju hitno i zbog čega,ja sam ih zamolila jer su mu trebali pred postupak i nalazi su mi došli za dva tjedna

----------


## marija1411

> Napokon sam dobila nalaze od trombofilije, ima li ijedna od cura ovakve nalaze:
> PAI-1 delecijski polimorfizam 4G/4G
> ACE insercijsko-delecijski genotip ID
> Ili ko je malo više upućen u to, kod dr trebam tek u četvrtak.


Postavila sam pitanje dr na forumu život i zdravlje s ovim nalazima i kaže mi vi nemate trombofiliju infarkt posteljice je došao jer se dešava. Baš me zanima kad bi mi se nedaj Bože ponovilo rekao bi pa možda i imate.  Moj mi je dr rekao da imam ali je to blaži oblik. Samo sam ljuta

----------


## nina70

Da i meni to ide na živce. Ja sam 4G/5G heterozigot i svi govore: "to ti je slaba mutacija". Što bi mi tek napravila jaka??? Sad čekam nalaze imunologije pa ću možda bit pametnija, ali čisto sumnjam. Čini se da spadam u rubriku "Shit happens"

----------


## marija1411

Zdrava ko dren a djeca mrtva koji š. Kakve nalaze s imunologije? Možda bi i ja trebala to uradit.

----------


## nina70

Da, i ja sam slično reagirala pa su mi sami rekli da provjerim imunologiju. To je dosta skupo i rade uglavnom samo u ovakvim slučajevima. Nalazi se dosta dugo čekaju, navodno 2-3 mjeseca. Inače na hematologiju i imunologiju gledaju malo s podsmjehom; kao to je sad u modi. Ipak, kakvi god bili nalazi ja ću bit heparinka tako da to radim samo kako bih shvatila što mi se desilo.

----------


## marija1411

I mene to kopka zašto ako je ovo blaži oblik trombofilije onda kako je mogao uzrokovati smrt? Blaži, pa štabi uzrokovo jači.

----------


## Brunaa

Poz svima, ima pitance jedno na relaciji FET-trombofilija?

Da podsjetim moji nalazi su sljedeći:
_Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_

Moj hematolog smatra da je kod mene problematičan PAI-1 i da bi u slučaju prirodne trudnoće odmah po saznanju trebala koristiti niskomolekularni heparin (npr. Fragmin 2.500 i.j. jednom dnevno tijekom cijele trudnoće i 6 tjedana nakon), a u stimuliranom postupku IVF obzirom da sam pod stimulacijom zbog koje se očekuje hiperestrogenizam da trebam odmah početi sa niskomlekularnim heparinom tj.od prvog dana stimulacije, a ne čekati embriotransfer – i tako sam koristila u svom prvom postupku.

Mene sad zanima, kad idem na FET, pri kojem uopće ne koristim nikakvu stimulaciju, od kad da se pikam, od FET-a ili pozitivne bete ako ju dočekam?

Kad sam se spremala u prvi postupak, dr mi je više puta naglasio da je ova moja mutacija kod PAI-1 više "škakljiva" samim tim što je u tijeku terapija gonadotropinima.

Svaki savjet je dobro došao  :Smile:  tnx!

----------


## antonella

cure molim vas za pomoć. trebala bih napraviti pretrage TROMBOFILIJE i dr.. 
iz Dalmacije sam i dobila sam uputnicu za zagreb (rebro). nazvala sam sve živo i samo me vrte u krug. ne znam kome da se obratim, kojem zavodu/klinici. poslala sam fax kliničkom zavodu za laboratorijsku dijagnostigu na rebru ali su mi dali neki drugi br. ovi neki treči itd. sad više ne znam kome da se obratim. možda to tu negdje i piše ali ja stvarno nemam volje za traženjem, MOLIM VAS AKO mi možete reči točan broj ili barem koji je to zavod/klinika na rebru.

unaprijed hvala.

----------


## hannah8

Draga *antonella*, evo ja sam pretrage za koagulaciju krvi obavila u Petrovoj b.,(zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu),
možda da nazoveš njih pa da ih pitaš sve točno što ti treba, možda će ti oni pomoći. Nalazi se čekaju neko vrijeme.
Za Rebro ne znam, tamo nisam išla. Ostatak pretraga sam obavila u Vinogradskoj.
Puno sreće želim!!

----------


## antonella

puno ti hvala na brzom odgovoru, kad su me izvozali na rebru zvala sam i petrovu da bi mi ovi rekli da zovem rebro. ne znam više što da radim, kome da se obratim, koga da zovem. :Sad: (
još jednom HVALA!!

----------


## mare41

jesi probala ovaj broj: 2367 248  Klinička jedinica za molekularnu dijagnostiku

----------


## Brunaa

> cure molim vas za pomoć. trebala bih napraviti pretrage TROMBOFILIJE i dr.. 
> iz Dalmacije sam i dobila sam uputnicu za zagreb (rebro). nazvala sam sve živo i samo me vrte u krug. ne znam kome da se obratim, kojem zavodu/klinici. poslala sam fax kliničkom zavodu za laboratorijsku dijagnostigu na rebru ali su mi dali neki drugi br. ovi neki treči itd. sad više ne znam kome da se obratim. možda to tu negdje i piše ali ja stvarno nemam volje za traženjem, MOLIM VAS AKO mi možete reči točan broj ili barem koji je to zavod/klinika na rebru.
> 
> unaprijed hvala.


draga antonella, ne znam točno od kud si, ali ako možeš zamijeniti uputnicu za ST bilo bi ti puno jednostavnije, čekanja nema, nalazi se rade na Firulama (Odjel za Patologiju), možeš doći koji god dan želiš, nema naručivanja, nalazi gotovi za 3 tjedna (dobiješ ih na kućnu adresu). Budući da dolaziš iz daljega možeš svakako nazvati i rezervirati sebi termin (021/556-488).

Sretno!

----------


## antonella

nisam na taj, mogu probati
hvala!!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Antonella*, potpisujem Brunuu. U St to ide jako brzo, samo nazoves da provjeris treba li se naruciti. 
Ja sam nazvala u petak, u pon sam obavila sve, nalazi za tri tjedna na kucnu adresu.

----------


## antonella

> draga antonella, ne znam točno od kud si, ali ako možeš zamijeniti uputnicu za ST bilo bi ti puno jednostavnije, čekanja nema, nalazi se rade na Firulama (Odjel za Patologiju), možeš doći koji god dan želiš, nema naručivanja, nalazi gotovi za 3 tjedna (dobiješ ih na kućnu adresu). Budući da dolaziš iz daljega možeš svakako nazvati i rezervirati sebi termin (021/556-488).
> 
> Sretno!


kako mi je dečko iz zagreba računala sam da će mi tamo biti lakše, budući da se po splitu ne snalazim baš, ali ako mi još ovaj jedan broj ne upali mislim da ću morati do splita.
puno hvala!

----------


## antonella

[QUOTE=maca papucarica;2214991]*Antonella*, potpisujem Brunuu. U St to ide jako brzo, samo nazoves da provjeris treba li se naruciti. 
Ja sam nazvala u petak, u pon sam obavila sve, nalazi za tri tjedna na kucnu adresu.[/QUO

kako sam se za kariogram naručila u zagrebu tako sam i ovo htjela tamo, ali sve mi se čini da ću morati u split. malo sam si zakomplicirala život  :Wink:

----------


## antonella

kako sam se za kariogram naručila u zagreb htjela sam i ostalo obaviti tamo, budući da mi je dečko iz zg-a, ali sve mi se čini da ću morati do st-a. malo sam si zakomplicirala život  :Wink: 

da li uputnice još uvijek vrijede mjesec dana?

ii cure puno hvala na pomoći!!

----------


## antonella

ah! nova sam na forumu pa se ne snalazim baš  sa ovim _odgovorima, odgovorima sa citatom_  :Wink:

----------


## antonella

> *Antonella*, potpisujem Brunuu. U St to ide jako brzo, samo nazoves da provjeris treba li se naruciti. 
> Ja sam nazvala u petak, u pon sam obavila sve, nalazi za tri tjedna na kucnu adresu.


da li možda znate, da li se za kariogram u SPLITU treba naručiti ili je kao i za trombofiliju

----------


## Brunaa

> da li možda znate, da li se za kariogram u SPLITU treba naručiti ili je kao i za trombofiliju


Nisam osobno radila tu pretragu, ali kolegica mi je bila u St, nalaz se radi također na Firulama, na dječijem odjelu, nema čekanja puno, ali treba nazvati 8sestra Bernarda Lazić radi te pretrage).

----------


## Brunaa

> Poz svima, ima pitance jedno na relaciji FET-trombofilija?
> 
> Da podsjetim moji nalazi su sljedeći:
> _Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
> Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
> ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_
> 
> ...


Drage suborke, bila sam kod hematologa jučer pa da podijelim s vama njegov odgovor (ako se netko nađe u istoj situaciji).
Dakle, obzirom da idem na FET i da nisam pod stimulacijom nema potrebe da se pikam, nego tek ako dođe do trudnoće da tada odmah uvedem fragmin 2.500 i.j. Još da naglasim, ja cijelo vrijeme pijem aspirin protect 100 mg/dan, a ako dođe do trudnoće s aspirinom treba prestati onda kad počmem uzimati fragmin.

----------


## antonella

> Nisam osobno radila tu pretragu, ali kolegica mi je bila u St, nalaz se radi također na Firulama, na dječijem odjelu, nema čekanja puno, ali treba nazvati 8sestra Bernarda Lazić radi te pretrage).


ma kako kaže pisma "nima splita do spita" tako i je  :Wink: 
nazvala  firule i križine i nema naručivanja samo dođi i to je to i uputnica traje više od mjesec dana
veliko hvala svim curama na pomoći!!

----------


## anaši1507

> ma kako kaže pisma "nima splita do spita" tako i je 
> nazvala  firule i križine i nema naručivanja samo dođi i to je to i uputnica traje više od mjesec dana
> veliko hvala svim curama na pomoći!!



vidiš ja sam zvala za kariogram i naručili su me 18.09., sad mi je baš čudno???

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure. evo da vam javim da sam ja sve pretrage radila u Splitu i razgovor sa genetičarkom dr.Vidom Čulić. Naručila sam se,čekala cca 1mj. Sve pohvale svima u Splitu,jako su svi ljubazni i dragi. A posebne pohvale dr.Čulić koja nas je sama zvala na razgovor, iako se za to nismo naručili.

----------


## antonella

> vidiš ja sam zvala za kariogram i naručili su me 18.09., sad mi je baš čudno???


za kariogram se naručuje, ali za pretrage trombofilije ne

----------


## Darkica

Vadila sam krv prošli tjedan za kontrolu progesterona. Nalaz je 1.33, 21. dan ciklusa. Znači nizak je.Kako se to može popraviti? Još moram prekontrolirati hormone štitnjače, pa ću sa svime k ginekologu...ali...sada me baš zanima ovo. Hvala svima na odgovoru.

----------


## Gabi25

Darkice koje su referentne vrijednosti? Koliko ti inače traju ciklusi?

----------


## Darkica

Ciklus mi je obično na 25-26 dana, a vrijednosti su od 1.7 do 27.

----------


## Inesz

Darkice, nizak progesteron može ukazivati na to da nisi imala ovulaciju.

----------


## Gabi25

Upravo kao što kaže Inesz, ovaj mjesec nije bilo ovulacije jer je iz nalaza vidljivo da progesteron nije ''skočio''.
To se i povremeno događa i kod žena koje imaju uredne cikluse i redovne ovulacije.
Budući da si ti prije 5 mjeseci rodila možda se ciklus još nije skroz posložio.

----------


## Darkica

To sam i mislila...hvala, cure!

----------


## Marlen

Eh evo konačno sam danas skupila sve svoje nalaze jer se spremamo u novi postupak.
Ako sam dobro skužila iz nalaza imam dvije blaže mutacije ali neki dr. i za to daju heparin? Što vi mislite o nalazima?

Faktor V Leiden (G1691 A mutacija): nema mutacije
Protrimbin (G20210 A mutacija): nema mutacije
MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot (mut/wt)
PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela
Protein s AC: 0,76
LAC: neg
Homocistein: 8,5 mmol/l
Vit. B12 i folna kis.: uredni

----------


## Brunaa

> Eh evo konačno sam danas skupila sve svoje nalaze jer se spremamo u novi postupak.
> Ako sam dobro skužila iz nalaza imam dvije blaže mutacije ali neki dr. i za to daju heparin? Što vi mislite o nalazima?
> 
> Faktor V Leiden (G1691 A mutacija): nema mutacije
> Protrimbin (G20210 A mutacija): nema mutacije
> MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot (mut/wt)
> PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela
> Protein s AC: 0,76
> LAC: neg
> ...


Draga *marlen*,
moji nalazi su sljedeći:
_Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_

Cjelokupno ocijenjeno kao blaža mutacija.

Dakle, MTHFR nam je isti, a PAI-1 ne. Ti nisi radila ACE koliko vidim.

Imaš detaljne upute koje sam ja dobila od svog hematologa pa ih molim te pogledaj na ovoj temi (da se ne ponavljam). Post broj 2260 (kako se ponašati kad se ide u stimulirani postupak) i post broj 2405 (kako se ponašati kad se ide na FET). Nadam se da će ti bar malo pomoći.

----------


## tamara1981

Kod mene je:
MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot za mutaciju
PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela
Deficit proteina C i S

P.S. i kod mene je blaži oblik trombofilija,a u tri i pol godine sam imala dvije tromboze  :Undecided: 
P.P.S. Jel zna netko dali je folna kiselina,koju sam pila u vrijeme testiranja,mogla utjecati na rezultate testa?Znam da MTHFR ima neke veze sa folnom,pa ako sam pila folnu u to vrijeme možda se pokazao ˝blaži˝ rezultat?!

----------


## Marlen

Brunaa hvala na odgovoru!
Pročitala sam sve što se moglo naći na internetu,ali podsvjest kopa dalje jer je strah od još jednog neuspjeha prevelik.


Tamara imamo potpuno iste nalaze za PAI i MTHFR, jedino je meni protein S dobar a za C ne znam.
Jesmo li mi onda za PAI  homozigoti ili heterozigoti- jel ti znaš?

Mislim da ti na ove nalaze ne može utjecati nikakvo uzimanje suplemenata,
jer je to nalaz genetike- takvi smo rođeni s "greškom" i on je nepromjenjiv .

Tamara žao mi je za tvoje tromboze, pa vidiš a kao blaži oblik mutacije....

----------


## Brunaa

> P.P.S. Jel zna netko dali je folna kiselina,koju sam pila u vrijeme testiranja,mogla utjecati na rezultate testa?Znam da MTHFR ima neke veze sa folnom,pa ako sam pila folnu u to vrijeme možda se pokazao ˝blaži˝ rezultat?!


*tamara1981* ja sam isto u vrijeme testiranja pila neke lijekove i na testiranju sam pitala dr koja mi je vadila krv, rekla mi je da je sasvim nebitno šta i koliko dugo uzimamo jer molekularna anliza gena na trombofiliju pokazuje ono s čime smo rođeni, što smo naslijedili.

----------


## sweety

> Kod mene je:
> *MTHFR (C 677 T mutacija): heterozigot za mutaciju
> PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela*
> Deficit proteina C i S
> 
> P.S. i kod mene je blaži oblik trombofilija,a u tri i pol godine sam imala dvije tromboze 
> P.P.S. Jel zna netko dali je folna kiselina,koju sam pila u vrijeme testiranja,mogla utjecati na rezultate testa?Znam da MTHFR ima neke veze sa folnom,pa ako sam pila folnu u to vrijeme možda se pokazao ˝blaži˝ rezultat?!


Boldani su genetsko stanje, na to ne možeš utjecat uzimanjem suplemenata.
Genetika ti jest "blaža", ali deficit proteina C i S ukazuju na tvoja stanja s trombozama.

Ja imam i PAI i MTHFR teže varijante pa mi nije ništa, jer su mi ostali parametri ok.


Inače PAI 5G/5G je uredan nalaz.  Pod "homozigot" se smatra 4G/4G. a heterozigot 4G/5G.

----------


## Marlen

Sweety hvala za objašnjenje i meni je sad jasnije!
Ali ipak ja još uvijek ne znam koji tip sam ja za PAI (plavuša) i ne znam si to prevesti

Ako je nalaz: PAI-1 4G alel: prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela - što sam, heterozigot ili homozigot?

Oprostite ako sam dosadna i hvala na razumjevanju :Naklon:

----------


## sweety

> Sweety hvala za objašnjenje i meni je sad jasnije!
> Ali ipak ja još uvijek ne znam koji tip sam ja za PAI (plavuša) i ne znam si to prevesti
> 
> Ako je nalaz: PAI-1 4G alel: *prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba alela* - što sam, heterozigot ili homozigot?
> 
> Oprostite ako sam dosadna i hvala na razumjevanju


Pa nisi "ništa" :Grin: , imaš 5G/5G, to je uredan nalaz.

----------


## maca papucarica

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim nalazima. Ispada da sam MTHFR mutirani homozigot TT i ACE delecijski tip DD.
E sad, to su isto blaze mutacije, folna mi je dignuta na 10 mg i uveden aspirin 75 mg, ali mi je i homocistein nizak 1.85 (ref vrijednosti 5-15 umol/l). 
Koliko sam uspjela povezati MTHFR mutacija koju imam je obicno povezana sa povisenim homocisteinom, a sto bi ga znacio ovako nizak ? ? nisam uspjela pronaci.
Dogovor sa MPO dr je u sljedecoj trudnoci uvesti nm heparin od poz bete.

----------


## matahari

> Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim nalazima. Ispada da sam MTHFR mutirani homozigot TT i ACE delecijski tip DD.
> E sad, to su isto blaze mutacije, folna mi je dignuta na 10 mg i uveden aspirin 75 mg, ali mi je i homocistein nizak 1.85 (ref vrijednosti 5-15 umol/l). 
> Koliko sam uspjela povezati MTHFR mutacija koju imam je obicno povezana sa povisenim homocisteinom, a sto bi ga znacio ovako nizak ? ? nisam uspjela pronaci.
> Dogovor sa MPO dr je u sljedecoj trudnoci uvesti nm heparin od poz bete.


ne znam koliko dugo uzimaš folnu, ali po mojim saznanjima (dr potvrdio) ona snižava homocistein.
ja sam 12 tjedana uzimala 5 mg dnevno, moj je 3.8 (ispod granice), dr kaže da je to ok.

----------


## maca papucarica

To sam i ja čitala, ali ne znam je li relativno niska doza koju sam uzimala mogla uzrokovati tako nizak homocistein. Uzimala sam (prije nalaza) 800 mcg folne+25 mcg B12 (kompleks B vitamina baš za održavanje normalne razine homocisteina) možda zadnjih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## minnie mouse

Nisam sigurna gdje postaviti pitanje, pa cu probati ovdje (prebacite ako ima prikladnija tema).
Podigla sam jutros posudice za supruga za spermiokulturu i urinokulturu.
No nisam se sjetila pitati koja je za sto, tako sad imamo jednu siru s crvenim poklopcem (manja od onih koje je dosad dobivao za uzorak za spermiogram) i jednu užu s bijelim poklopcem. 

Ima li itko ima pojma u koju ide sto, ili je zapravo svejedno?  :Confused:

----------


## matahari

možda se javi netko tko zna više...ja sam svom dr odlučila vjerovati kad kaže da je nešto u redu i ne istraživati više po netu!




> To sam i ja čitala, ali ne znam je li relativno niska doza koju sam uzimala mogla uzrokovati tako nizak homocistein. Uzimala sam (prije nalaza) 800 mcg folne+25 mcg B12 (kompleks B vitamina baš za održavanje normalne razine homocisteina) možda zadnjih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## venddy

ja sam na folacinu konstantno već dobre 2 godine, prije postupka i u postupku sam na 2 komada, a homocistein mi je 8,33 bio prije ovog zadnjeg postupka (ali sam bila i na B kompleksu, možda je pomoglo da previše ne padne?). 
Ima li smisla da ga ponovno provjerim?

----------


## medena8

> Nisam sigurna gdje postaviti pitanje, pa cu probati ovdje (prebacite ako ima prikladnija tema).
> Podigla sam jutros posudice za supruga za spermiokulturu i urinokulturu.
> No nisam se sjetila pitati koja je za sto, tako sad imamo jednu siru s crvenim poklopcem (manja od onih koje je dosad dobivao za uzorak za spermiogram) i jednu užu s bijelim poklopcem. 
> 
> Ima li itko ima pojma u koju ide sto, ili je zapravo svejedno?


Ta s crvenim poklopcem za urin, bijela za ejakulat, al' ne bi se nista strasno dogodilo i da ih je obrnuto upotrijebio...  :Wink:

----------


## kismet

Cure, molim pomoć, upadam kao padobranac, pa da ne čitam od 1. posta nadalje, možete li mi molim vas reći gdje vaditi MTHFR (iz Rijeke sam) i HLA-G?
Da li uputnicu piše liječnik prim.zdrav. zaštite ili sektorski ginekolog (ili je posve svejedno) te da li se s tom uputnicom naručuje ili samo dodjem u ambulantu, predam i čekam red? Koliko ste cca vremena čekale nalaz?
Hvala!

----------


## minnie mouse

Hvala ti Medena, znaci mm je bio u pravu  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, molim vas za pomoc. Da sad ne iščitavam sve od prvog posta, molim neku dobru dušu da mi pojasni, može i na pp.
Dakle, gdje u ZG mogu obaviti kariotip oba partnera....na koji br da zovem? Treba li se naručiti? Kako treba glasiti uputnica? 
I općenito za koje pretrage se moram naručivati....vjerovatno za većinu. 
Dobila sam preporuku od svoje MPO specijalistice....Papir sa brdo kratica, koje ja većinu ne znam ni šta znači  :Sad:

----------


## snupi

Ja sam imala 3   spontana ( ili  kako to oni stručno vele biokemijske) pošto mi je najdulja amenorea bila 8 tj. sve je otislo prirodnim putem ,karitipove smo radili i nista,nikad  me nitko  nije poslao na nikakavu imunolosku pretraagu, da li ja to moram sama tražiti uputnicu za to ? ili koji je sistem? Koliko dugo se čeka na red kad se naručis za sve te pretrage?

----------


## snupi

I da li moramo to raditi i ja i partner? ( sorri plavuša :Smile: , ali ovo mi sve strano i novo?

----------


## tikki

@ strašna, mi smo kariotip radili na rebru. U klinici za pediatriju (zelena zgrada). Trebale su nam uputnice za kariogram (svatko svoju) i uputnica za genetski savjet (ta je bila na moje ime). Ali to će ti reči kad ih nazoveš. Nas su naručili za nekih 2 tjedna, ali rezultate smo čekali više od dva mjeseca (rekli su da će biti za 4 tj. ali na kraju se to dosta odužilo). Broj: 01 2376 338 (mislim da sam na taj zvala ili 514 zadnji, ne mogu se točno sjetit).

----------


## tikki

@snupi probaj tražiti svog socijalnog ginekologa uputnice, neki daju, neki traže preporuku MPO specijaliste. Pretrage vezane uz imunologiju se većinom rade samo tebi (tj. sad mi ne pada na pamet ništa što rade oba partnera). Naručivanje i čekanje... to ovisi od pretrage do pretrage i za neke stvari su nas naručili za cca 2 tjedna, a rezultate smo čekali i po mjesec dana (ovisi kak imaju reagensa). 
Mi smo sve pretrage, i genetiku i imunologiju uspjeli riješiti u cca 2.5 mjeseca od kad nas je doktor uputio na to nakon kiretaže.

----------


## snupi

Hvala Tikki raspitat cu se!!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala tikki!  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Cure molim vas na koji ste vi broj zvale za kariogram na Rebru? Htjela bi čut na koji točno odjel treba glasit uputnica jer naši to u pž ne znaju....
I jel treba i od supruga? Treba li nam i za onaj razgovor s doktorom?
Ne znam kako da dodjem do njih? Znam da je tamo gužva al gotovo dva dana bez prestanka zovem.....i ništa!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Strašna*, ja sam se na kraju naručila mailom na: predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr. Treba vam jedna uputnica za genetsko savjetovanje, a za kariogram svatko mora imati svoju uputnicu. Skeniraš i pošalješ, drukčije ih nećeš dobiti.

----------


## Strašna

Uspjela sam danas to riješiti. Zvali su oni mene :Smile: 
Jer sam slala mail....i naručila nas i rekla šta točno treba pisati na uputnici i na koji odjel treba biti naslovljena....
Svejedno hvala Konfi  :Smile: 
Da li se za još šta od tih imunoloških pretraga treba naručivati?

----------


## Konfuzija

Nema na čemu.  :Smile: 
Ovisi što trebaš raditi od imunoloških. I gdje.

----------


## Strašna

ANA, ACA (IgG, IgM), LAC, homocistein, FV leiden, FII-protrombin, MTHR, antitrombin III, protein S i C....
To mi je ostalo. Da li to sve mogu na Rebru? Trebam li se naručiti?

----------


## Konfuzija

Homocistein su radili samo na VV, naručuje se. MTHR je zadnje što sam čula radila Petrova, treba provjeriti naručivanje. ANA - ne znam, nisam radila. Ovo ostalo na Rebru, nisam se naručivala, radila sam u ožujku. 
Bilo bi dobro da ti se javi netko s novijim informacijama.
Sretno, želim ti puno strpljenja.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Strašna, sve nabrojeno bi trebalo radit rebro, osim homocisteina, kako je konfi (konfu :Smile: ), napisala, i provjeri naručivanje jer ponekad prestanu nešto radit ako se potroše pare za reagense

----------


## Brunaa

> Poz svima, ima pitance jedno na relaciji FET-trombofilija?
> 
> Da podsjetim moji nalazi su sljedeći:
> _Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
> Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
> PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
> ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_
> 
> ...





> Drage suborke, bila sam kod hematologa jučer pa da  podijelim s vama njegov odgovor (ako se netko nađe u istoj situaciji).
> Dakle, obzirom da idem na FET i da nisam pod stimulacijom nema potrebe  da se pikam, nego tek ako dođe do trudnoće da tada odmah uvedem fragmin  2.500 i.j. Još da naglasim, ja cijelo vrijeme pijem aspirin protect 100  mg/dan, a ako dođe do trudnoće s aspirinom treba prestati onda kad  počmem uzimati fragmin.


Cure prije svega oprostite na dužini posta, al sve sam citirala baš iz razloga da ima na jednom mjestu sve.

Poslala sam upit u MB prof.Reljiču u svezi terapije kada idem u FET. On je od početka upoznat s mojom trombofilijom i potvrdio je mišljenje mog hematologa u svezi terapije kada sam išla u stimulirani postupak.
Naime, za FET prof.Reljič ima nešto drugačije mišljenje nego moj hematolog. Savjetuje da trebam koristiti niskomolekularni heparin ( Fragmin 2.500 i.j.) već od 5dc, bez obzira što nisam pod stimulacijom. Moram priznati da sam malkice ostala zatečena ovim odgovorom, obzirom da MB stalno slovi „kao netko tko nema sluha za trombofiliju“.

----------


## Konfuzija

Bruna, čini mi se da u vezi heparina svatko ima svoju filozofiju. Ali ne može ti naškoditi ako ga uzimaš, a ako ne uzmimaš može. Tako si ja razmišljam.  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*Konfuzija* isto razmišljamo  :Smile:  Kad dođe na red i to ćemo probati...

----------


## matahari

ja sam homocistein radila prije 10-ak dana na VV. naručuje se i relativno brzo dođe na red, nalaz šalju poštom. 
na njihovim stranicama isprintala narudžbenicu, popunila, faksirala, zvali me sutradan i dali mi termin.




> Strašna, sve nabrojeno bi trebalo radit rebro, osim homocisteina, kako je konfi (konfu), napisala, i provjeri naručivanje jer ponekad prestanu nešto radit ako se potroše pare za reagense

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure....mislila sam da cu veci dio moc na rebru....a dio kod sebe u PZ.....
Još ću provjerit za ovo...
Hvala vam!

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene zvala sestra za karigoram, budući da sma naručena za 23.10, a jedan par je odustao, pa se oslobodilo mjesto za sutra. Tako da sutra odošmo!

----------


## snupi

Sretno Strašna!!!

----------


## Marlen

Strašna sretno, i želim vam da imate dobar i zdrav genetski zapis!  :starac:  :Dancing Fever:  
I puunnoooo vibrica čarobno srečonosnih!

----------


## Strašna

Pa dajte cure, šta je sad ovo....LAC, ANA, ACA, FV Leiden, PAI 1, F2protrombin, MTHFR, protein S i C i antitrombin 3 su mi ostali.....i sad zovem Rebro...oni kažu da to više ne rade za vanjske pacijente.......WTF!*?!? i kao da idem na vinogradsku?!
Pomagajte i ovako s ene snalazim...  :Sad: (((

----------


## mare41

strašna, zovi vinogradsku da spojite taj dan s rebrom, svake godine isto-kako ide kraj godine tako je sve manje para za reagense, evo ti broj molekularnog laba u Vin pa provjeri 01/3787-432

----------


## Strašna

Sad sam zvala...kazu da rade sve osim PAI 1 i MTHFR...jel netko zna gdje to mogu obaviti? Za ostalo se navodno ne naručuje, nego od 7-9.......
Gospodja s kojom sam pricala bas i nije bila ljubazna...  :Sad:  Protein S i C te antitrombin 3 su mi na uputnici za transfuzijsku medicinu...uopce ne znam jel to dobro....., a LAC, ANA i ACA na uputnici piše medicinska biokemija..... Nije me htjel ani saslušat, kaže da je to uredu..  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

MTHFR možeš blago zaobići, al po ovom http://www.hztm.hr/hr/content/7/usluge/10/usluge/ radi ga petrova 3, treba nazvat, al bitniji je genotip PAI, idemo dalje kopat (znam za privatno, al tražimo po bolnicama)

----------


## crvenkapica77

pa meni nikako nije jasno zasto neki sa istim nalazom ko i moj , primaju fragmin ili heparin ?? 

pa cak i isti dr. daje preporuku za heparin a meni nitko  :Undecided: 

sta mislite da i ja trazim uputnicu za protein C, protein S, homocistein ? 
to nisam nikad vadila a bitno je ?
radila sam protrombinsko vrijeme koje je u ref. vrijednostima 

ponavljam svoj nalaz trombofilije:

MTHFR c677t heterozigotni tip gena CT 

PAI-1 insercijsko- delicijski polimorfizam 4G/5G 

vjerujem da mi se nesreca nije desila zbog ovoga ali strah u sl. trudnoci je velik , pusem na hladno ako me kuzite  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## matahari

imamo identične nalaze. meni je dr. propisao NMH od transfera s obzirom na spontani. 
inače, ove mutacije nisu tako strašne...




> pa meni nikako nije jasno zasto neki sa istim nalazom ko i moj , primaju fragmin ili heparin ?? 
> 
> pa cak i isti dr. daje preporuku za heparin a meni nitko 
> 
> sta mislite da i ja trazim uputnicu za protein C, protein S, homocistein ? 
> to nisam nikad vadila a bitno je ?
> radila sam protrombinsko vrijeme koje je u ref. vrijednostima 
> 
> ponavljam svoj nalaz trombofilije:
> ...

----------


## Strašna

Evo opet mene, trebam jednu dobru dušu koja će mi reći što znači nalaz:

CMV IgG    35IU/ml 
CMV IgM     negativan
Rub IgM      negativan
TOXO IgM   negativan

----------


## crvenkapica77

to ti znaci cytomegalovirus IgG poz. = prebolila si nekad , bitno da nije IgM jer bi to znacilo zarazena si sad 

ja sam npr. poz . na herpes, rubella i cmv sve IgG

uredan nalaz ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

A sad jedno glupavo pitanje...heh... Kod mene na nalazu piše samo to. Jel to neki kraći nalaz? Čujem da neke cure pričaju o puno više "stavaka"...ja ih imam samo 4...

----------


## Inesz

maco,
ja imam iste nalaze trombofilije kao ti. homocistein i antitrobmin III nisam radila, a to bi dodatno rasvjetlilo situaciju. uglavnom, profesorica L. koja mi je vodila trudnoću predlagala je heparin, dr R. iz Vilija, rekao da ne treba je mutacije nisu značajne.
kod prof Đ. sam bila 2-3 puta privatno na konzultacijama. prof. Đ. na konzultacijama mi je rekao da nema potrebe za heparinom jer nisam imala spontanih do sada. na to sam mui rekla mu da nisam do sada niti bila trudna i da stoga niti nisam mogla imati spontani i upitala: "trebam li sada u 1 tjednu IVF trudnoće i u svojoj 41. godini imati spontani da bi mi onda preporučio heparin?! nakon toga je "naredio" sestri koja sa njim radi u privatnoj klinici da me naruči u Petrovu na obradu i nakon toga sam negdje u 19. tt dobila heprain.

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna sretno, i želim vam da imate dobar i zdrav genetski zapis!  
> I puunnoooo vibrica čarobno srečonosnih!


Hvala Marlen!  :Smile:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> A sad jedno glupavo pitanje...heh... Kod mene na nalazu piše samo to. Jel to neki kraći nalaz? Čujem da neke cure pričaju o puno više "stavaka"...ja ih imam samo 4...


to  su pretrage na  TORCH  ,4  pretrage fali ti jos  herpes  virus,
  opsirnost  ovisi o labosu  ,  ja sam radila  u šibeniku i  splitu  ,  oba su mi razlicita , na ovom iz sibenika mi je pisalo koliko sam  pozivitna   broj.

 najbitnije ti je da ti  je  Toxo  i  Cmv   negativno  IgM

----------


## Strašna

Super... Znaci nemoram taj herpes virus? osim ako mi doktorica ne kaze  :Smile: 
E super.... Baš ti hvala!

----------


## maca papucarica

> maco,
> ja imam iste nalaze trombofilije kao ti. homocistein i antitrobmin III nisam radila, a to bi dodatno rasvjetlilo situaciju. uglavnom, profesorica L. koja mi je vodila trudnoću predlagala je heparin, dr R. iz Vilija, rekao da ne treba je mutacije nisu značajne.
> kod prof Đ. sam bila 2-3 puta privatno na konzultacijama. prof. Đ. na konzultacijama mi je rekao da nema potrebe za heparinom jer nisam imala spontanih do sada. na to sam mui rekla mu da nisam do sada niti bila trudna i da stoga niti nisam mogla imati spontani i upitala: "trebam li sada u 1 tjednu IVF trudnoće i u svojoj 41. godini imati spontani da bi mi onda preporučio heparin?! nakon toga je "naredio" sestri koja sa njim radi u privatnoj klinici da me naruči u Petrovu na obradu i nakon toga sam negdje u 19. tt dobila heprain.


Tnx Inesz. Ja sam sad na Fragminu 2500 od pozitivnog tt. 
Do kada si ga ti uzimala?

----------


## bambolina

jel može pomoć kod tumačenja nalaza. dobila sam nalaz od koagulacije. sve je unutar ref. vrijednosti osim PAI koji je 6,1 te APC rezistencija gdje kaže da je nalaz FV leiden upućuje na APC rezistenciju i AT III je na gornjoj granici.Hvala

----------


## Vrci

Kada bi se trebale raditi imunološke pretrage, nakon koliko neuspjeha?

Nama se embriji super razviju, ali eto mislim da već 2.puta nema implantacije. Strah me zbog čega...

----------


## Vrci

I da, ne znam da li je ovo pravo mjesto za pitati, ali znate li imaju li autoimune bolesti (kao hashimoto) posljedicu probleme s postupcima? Tj. neuspješne ishode? Googlanje mi kaže da tu može biti problema, ali to su sve stari tekstovi

----------


## Inesz

maco,
napisali su mi na otpusnom pismu iz rodilišta da uzimam  još 6 tjedana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

bambolina ne znam za APC rezistenciju (nisam sigurna što je to) ali nije baš dobro da je AT III na gornjoj granici meni je zbog tog i povišenih antikardiolipinskih antit. dr. propisao heparin.
Vrci naravno da je hasimoto isto odgovoran za probleme sa neplodnošću, imaju ga neke cure s forumu to spada u domenu problema sa štitnjačom koji bi svakako trebalo iščekirati na početku to nije tako skupa pretraga a može dati kompletniju sliku, iako mislim da 2 neuspješna transfera nisu još povod za paniku.

----------


## Vrci

Ma hashimoto mi je pod terapijom, ali opet sam čitala kao da ta antitijela mogu biti problem...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Misliš da bi ti mogao biti problem bez obzira na terapiju? Ne znam, ali znam za slučaj naše Miki76 koja je zatrudnila sa hasimotom pa možda da joj pošalješ pp ona nije više puno na forumu ali probaj pa će ti se javiti kad vidi

----------


## Marlen

Uh Vrci ne znam ni sama šta bi ti rekla, ali koliko sam ja saznala s implantaciom nema toliko zapreka što se tiče bilo kojeg područja medicine koliko ima sa zadržavanjem ploda i iznošenjem trudnoće. I ja sam ti sl. prmjer, puno ET a nikad nije došlo do inplantacije. Meni beta nije nikad bila iznad 2...
Ali svakako napravi obradu po imunologu i hematologu bez obzira koliko postupaka imala, čisto da znaš s čime imaš ili nemaš posla. Želim ti sve najbolje :Love:

----------


## Marlen

Joj, da netko me pitao šta je to Decortin, e ja sam ga sada dobila kao imunosupresor (možda?) on kao stišava imunološku reakciju tijela na  novo "strano tijelo", a nemam dokazane probleme s imunologijom niti hematologijom(vadila sve živo)!
Mislim da mi je dr to dao ono kao pa ajmo probati nakon 7 ET neće škoditi....

----------


## Strašna

Meni nije ni taj Decortin pomogao...stvarno više ne znam šta bi moglo!

----------


## Morin

Ne bi rekla da hashimoto bas ima toliki utjecaj na implantaciju, ja ga imam i imala sam i spontanu trudnocu i ICSI u kojem se plod implantirao u prvom pokusaju. S tim da mi i TSH nije bio idealan za postupak. Par prijateljica mi je najnormalnije spontano zanijelo uz Hashimoto tako da ja bas i nisam sigurna da je on uvijek problem.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Ispitujem sve opcije i educiram se

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo čitam nešto o upotrebi heparina skinuto sa linka IVF poliklinike kojeg je postavila jedna forumašica i nije mi jasno što je pjesnik htio reći pa prenosim:

*Heparin i aspirin*             Niskomolekularni heparin ima dva učinka koji se mogu povezati s poboljšanjem implantacije. Sprečava trombozu i učinak antifosfolipidnih protutijela. Profilaktična primjena heparina počinje od aspiracije oocita, embrio transfera ili prvoga pozitivnog testa na trudnoću (1,2,4,45).
             Aspirin u niskoj dozi (100 mg) inhibitor je ciklooksigenaze i koči agregaciju trombocita i potiče vazodilataciju i poboljšanu prokrvljenost. Sam ili kao partner heparinu poboljšava uterini krvotok i implantaciju.
             U metaanalizi šest istraživanja s ukupno 2 500 pacijentica nije nađen pozitivan učinak aspirina na uspjeh IVF-a (RR 1,09 CI 0,92-1,29). I druge su metaanalize upozorile na granično poboljšanje CPR-a uz aspirin.
*             U pacijentica s dokazanim antifosfolipidnim sindromom ili ponavljanim neuspjehom IVF-a, heparin i aspirin započeti od ovulacije, poboljšavaju uspjeh liječenja. Opravdanost navedene indikacije i liječenje istaknulo je i Britansko društvo za fertilitet.*
*             Zaključno, antifosfolipidna protutijela ne utječu na uspjeh IVF-a. Zato, prema mišljenju ASRM-a, danas nije opravdano rutinsko testiranje na APP, niti je dokazana učinkovitost heparina i aspirina ako nije dokazana trombofilija (42).*

Ovo što sam boldala mi je proturiječno i ne kužim jeli na kraju opravdana upotreba heparina za to ili nije?

----------


## Snekica

To je u prijevodu, ako vjeruješ da ti to treba, ok, a ako ne, nikom ništa! 
Opravdano je, nije opravdano. Učinkovito, ali ipak nije učinkovito. Znati ću ti reći za 2tj kad budem dobila pozitivnu ili negativnu betui, nakon korištenja Andola 100mg. Kažu da je isto kao i Aspirin 100.

----------


## Strašna

Stigao moj nalaz od homocisteina...kaže rezultat 9,8. Ref. vrijednosti su od 4,7-13,8. To je onda valjda uredu!?

----------


## Marlen

Strašna moj homocistein je 8,5 i nalazi se u referentnim vrijednostima kao i tvoj nalaz, ali koliko sam vidjela dok sam istraživala za trudnoću izgleda je bolji nešto niži od tvog i mog. Koliko sam skužila oko 5 bi bilo ok, ali to ti je moj osobni zaključak. I da folna ga navodno spušta. Pomoć curke- jesam u pravu?  :Unsure: 
 Zato se nadam da će se javiti netko tko se bolje kuži u homocistein.

----------


## Mali Mimi

to sam i ja čula da jedina terapija za homoc. folna

----------


## Konfuzija

Folna spušta homocistein, pa bi ju trebalo uzimati cijelo vrijeme, ne samo kad smo u postupku. Drugi je par rukava što ona može potaknuti svakojake tvorevine na rast.

----------


## Strašna

Budem ja pricekala i ostale nalaze pa kad odem kod MPO doktorice valjda ce mi rec  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Evo me opet! Danas stiglo još nalaza. Uglavnom, opet molim jednu dobru dušicu da mi objasni što znači: *Određivanje mutacije C ->T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR: Homozigot (mut/mut), 
Polimorfizam 4G/5G na položaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 (PAI-1): Prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu.*

I molim vas nekako da mi bude jasno... našim riječnikom. Da li se tu može krit riješenje mojih neuspjelih pokušaja? Može li se to kako popravit?
Pretpostavljam da ovo gdje nema mutacije-da je to ok.

----------


## Mucica

Cure koliko ste čekale nalaz kariograma sa rebra? Mi smo bili 25.9. pa me zanima dal postoji kakva mogućnost da ga dobijem do kraja ovog mjeseca?!? Dr je rekao da se čeka 2 mj a sestra 3 mj a ja bi ga naravno trebala što prije ...

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mucice*, mi čekali ravno 3 mj. Zovi ih, pitaj gdje je zapelo...

----------


## Mucica

Hvala na info  :Smile:  zvat ću ih, možda se požure malo  :Wink:

----------


## micimici

MOlim nekoga da mi objasni moj nalaz dok ne stignem do doktorice.

U analiziranom uzorku nadjena je  HETEROZIGOTNA MUTACIJA za MTHFR.
U genu za koagulacioni faktor II mutacija nije nadjena.
U analiziranom uzorku nadjen je 4G/5G genotip koji dovodi do povečane ekspresije PAI gena odnosno do povećanih nivoa plazminogen aktivator inhibitora-1.

Da li se iz ovog može vidjeti uzrok spontanog (missed u 9. nedelji). Napominjem da  sam prije toga imala dvije uredne turdnoće.

Hvala na odgovorima, druge rezultate još čekam

----------


## Konfuzija

*micimici*, kod razmatranja uzroka spontanog prvo treba pogledati patohistološki nalaz posteljice i kariogram ploda, ako je rađen, jer oni pokazuju što se doista dogodilo s trudnoćom, tj. plodom.
Genetske pretrage na trombofiliju daju moguće uzroke i dobro da si ih napravila za sljedeće trudnoće.
Nažalost, uzrok spontanog se najčešće ne nađe.  :Sad:

----------


## dea84

Da li netko nedavno radio Pai-1 u Petrovoj? Naime radila sam prije 3tj. testove na trombofiliju i nisu napravili pai1 jer nije bilo reagensa nego da će mi poslat naknadno poštom.Pa me zanima da li je došao?

----------


## Strašna

Cure, kuži li se koja u HLA tipizaciju tkiva?

Meni danas stigao nalaz koji kaže:
LOCUS HLA-A        2/11
LOCUS HLA-Cw     NT/NT
LOCUS HLA-B        38/41
Bw4:W6               NT/NT
LOCUS HLA -DR     NT/NT
DR 51;5;53           NT/NT
LOCUS HLA-DQ      NT/NT
DNK:LOCUS DRBI    04/13

CDC-BROJ REAKCIJA 0/032
TEST KRIŽANE REAKCIJE B+T Ly neg-
NAPOMENA: N97
Anotation: AUTO CM NEG

I od muža:

LOCUS HLA-A        2/3
LOCUS HLA-Cw     NT/NT
LOCUS HLA-B        35/61
Bw4:W6               NT/NT
LOCUS HLA -DR     NT/NT
DR 51;5;53           NT/NT
LOCUS HLA-DQ      NT/NT
DNK:LOCUS DRBI    01/11

NAPOMENA: N46

----------


## hektor

pozdrav cure,molim vas za informaciju. Iza sebe imam dva missed ab u razmaku od 7 mj pa mi je moj MPO dr savjetovao da napravim pretrage na trombofiliju. Zanima me da li se prilikom naručivanja na Rebro potrebno prvo naručiti hematologu ili na lab.pretrage.

----------


## mare41

hektor, za naprvit pretrage dovoljna je preporuka mpo doktora, odi po uputnicu, al prvo provjeri da li rebro radi pai, izgleda da ga sad niko ne radi, inače, i u KB Dubrava se mogu radit FII, FV i MTHFR

----------


## hektor

hvala mare41,4.12. smo naručeni na rebro za kariogram pa ću provjeriti  za pai.

----------


## dea84

može mala pomoć oko nalaza pošto nemrem do dr. ovaj tj.

rezultat:
Faktor V Leiden (R506Q)            NORMALAN TIP
Faktor II protrombin(G20210A)    NORMALAN TIP
MTHFR (C677T)                        NORMALAN TIP
PAI-1(4G/5G)                          HETEROZIGOT 4G/5G

Za info. pretragu sam radila u Petrovoj bez naručivanja. Rezultat za pai1 sam čekala 4tj. jer nije bilo reagensa, navodno česta pojava!

----------


## pužić

pozdrav, vjerujem da ovdje ima experta za tumačenje nalaza, pa ću prepisati dio svojih
MTHFR heterozigot (mut/wt)
PAI 1 prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba aleala

transfuziolog je dodatno još tražio homocistein, b12 i folnu što ću raditi za cca 10 dana jer onda opet trebam na kontrolu. Obzirom da sam 8 tj trudna trenutno i folnu pijem već mjesecima to će se pretpostavljam odraziti na analizi, da li je to problem?Uz sve to dr mi nije djelovala zabrinjavajuće zbog gore navedenih rezultata ali nije mi ništa ni objasnila, pa molim pojašnjenje ako netko zna?što se može/ne može dogoditi, hoću li trebati neku terapiju??mrzim doći s nalazima od dr i upitnicima iznad glave..

----------


## kitty

pozdrav curke, molila me prijateljica za komentar njenih nalaza:
MTHFR C677T - homozigot mutacija
PAI 4G/5G - homozigot 4G

imala je spontani u 8.tt (prirodna trudnoća), a prije toga 4 ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu, svaki put beta negativna.
jel ovi gore nalazi znače da ima trombofiliju ili ne?

----------


## maca papucarica

> pozdrav curke, molila me prijateljica za komentar njenih nalaza:
> MTHFR C677T - homozigot mutacija
> PAI 4G/5G - homozigot 4G
> 
> imala je spontani u 8.tt (prirodna trudnoća), a prije toga 4 ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu, svaki put beta negativna.
> jel ovi gore nalazi znače da ima trombofiliju ili ne?


Ima blazi oblik urodene trombofilije. MTHFR se rjesava sa 10 mg folne/dnevno, a za taj PAI 1 mozda dobije samo aspirin, a mozda i nisko molekularni heparin, ovisi o stavu njenog doktora.

----------


## Strašna

> Cure, kuži li se koja u HLA tipizaciju tkiva?
> 
> Meni danas stigao nalaz koji kaže:
> LOCUS HLA-A        2/11
> LOCUS HLA-Cw     NT/NT
> LOCUS HLA-B        38/41
> Bw4:W6               NT/NT
> LOCUS HLA -DR     NT/NT
> DR 51;5;53           NT/NT
> ...


Macoooo jel znaš šta o ovom?

----------


## pužić

nitko?

----------


## maca papucarica

Strasna, nemam pojma. Kuzim samo ono sto je "blizu" mom nalazu, odn sto mi je dr rekao a to je da MTHFR, ACE i PAI mutacije spadaju u lakse oblike trombofilija i da najcesce ne rade vece probleme/lako se rjesavaju (aspirin+folna), a da su Faktor V i Faktor II ti koji se smatraju bitnima/problematicnim.

----------


## Konfuzija

> pozdrav curke, molila me prijateljica za komentar njenih nalaza:
> MTHFR C677T - homozigot mutacija
> PAI 4G/5G - homozigot 4G
> 
> imala je spontani u 8.tt (prirodna trudnoća), a prije toga 4 ivf-a u prirodnom ciklusu, svaki put beta negativna.
> jel ovi gore nalazi znače da ima trombofiliju ili ne?


Nije mi jasan PAI nalaz, ako je homozigot, onda ne može biti 4G/5G.. ili je 5G/5G ili 4G/4G.. za ovo drugo sam ja dobila heparin u postupku nakon missed-a. To mi je jedina mutacija.

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, kopiram od strašne: *Polimorfizam 4G/5G na položaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 (PAI-1): Prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu. (*ja bi rekla da kbc zagreb tako označava šta traže, nemam pojma...)
a evo ovdje opet našeg dr-a http://www.neplodnost.hr/doktori-odg...ma-za-ivf.html 
(nije isto da li je bilo spontanog ili ne)

----------


## kitty

> Nije mi jasan PAI nalaz, ako je homozigot, onda ne može biti 4G/5G.. ili je 5G/5G ili 4G/4G.. za ovo drugo sam ja dobila heparin u postupku nakon missed-a. To mi je jedina mutacija.


meni isto nije jasno što im to znači, zato sam i pitala ovdje jer ne kužim (bit će da su im to neke oznake kako mare kaže). a šta se uopće smatra patološkim? 4G ili 5G? 
btw, ja sam dr. med. ali ovo mi niš nije jasno...

----------


## maca papucarica

5G/5G je normalan http://www.medri.uniri.hr/katedre/Bi..._aktivator.htm
Po meni ti je prijateljica 4G/4G  :Unsure:

----------


## Konfuzija

4g/5g je mutacija na jednom alelu, znači mutirani heterozigot, 4g/4g je mutacija na oba alela, pa je mutirani homozigot, a 5g/5g je nemutirani homozigot... Kako sam ja shvatila. 
Da sam na mjestu Kittyine prijateljice, tražila bih heparin. A za mthfr pila folnu, i to je to.

----------


## pužić

meni tek sad ništa nije jasno...
kod mene piše samo ovo
MTHFR heterozigot (mut/wt)
PAI 1 prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba aleala
dr nije spominjala nikakvu terapiju dok se ne naprave dodatni nalazi. mene je strah jer sam sad 8 tj trudna, a prošlu t sam izbubila s 9+6, pretprošlu malo ranije dakle sad mi je to rizično razdoblje..

----------


## mare41

pužić, pitaj svog dr-a na ovaj link što sam stavila

----------


## kitty

hvala vam curke. ja sam isto shvatila da je homozigot 4G/4G ali mi nije bilo jasno jel to patološki ili ne. thx na pojašnjenju  :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

5G/5G je homozigot divljeg tipa, ili da  pojednostavnim-to je nalaz u redu

druga opcija homozigotizma:
4G/4G je mutirani homozigot i vjerojatno bi joj hematolog preporučio niskomolekularni heparin

a ako je nalaz 5G/4G, to je heterozigot sa jednim mutiraim alelom (4G)

----------


## kitty

e to je ono što me zanimalo! thx Inesz!

----------


## mare41

puno slušam zadnjih dana da ne ide svaki Pai na heparin, mthfr pogotovo ne, zato sam i stavila onaj link-nije svejedno da li je bilo spontanih ili ne, a heparin za Pai-to je zaista nekakva prevencija (najbolje je što se hematolozi i reporduktivci u tome ne slažu :Smile: , jednostavno ne gledaju isto na to)

----------


## pužić

ja sam se upravo čula s hematologom koji mi je rekao da pratimo stanje svaka tri tjedna i sukladno dobivenim nalazima će odlučiti da li uvoditi nešto ili ne. obzirom da se ja apsolutno ne razumijem u sve to ostaje mi vjerovati i slušati hematologa i gin , te se nadati da su i oni svjesni činjenice koliko mi je važno izdržati s mrvicom do kraja, te da će učiniti sve kako bi i uspjeli u tome.

----------


## Inesz

pužić, koje vrijednosti je rekao hematolog da pratiš?

----------


## pužić

za sad imam uputnicu za homocistein,folnu,b12,d diametri i cks.nakon toga idem opet kod hematologa po daljnje upute.to mi je rekao da napravim za dva tj kad cu biti 10 tj trudna (ako uspijem dogurati do tamo)

----------


## Donkey

> pozdrav, vjerujem da ovdje ima experta za tumačenje nalaza, pa ću prepisati dio svojih
> MTHFR heterozigot (mut/wt)
> PAI 1 prisutan 5G polimorfizam na oba aleala
> 
> transfuziolog je dodatno još tražio homocistein, b12 i folnu što ću raditi za cca 10 dana jer onda opet trebam na kontrolu. Obzirom da sam 8 tj trudna trenutno i folnu pijem već mjesecima to će se pretpostavljam odraziti na analizi, da li je to problem?Uz sve to dr mi nije djelovala zabrinjavajuće zbog gore navedenih rezultata ali nije mi ništa ni objasnila, pa molim pojašnjenje ako netko zna?što se može/ne može dogoditi, hoću li trebati neku terapiju??mrzim doći s nalazima od dr i upitnicima iznad glave..


Pozdrav, ja imam iste nalaze i dr. Đ. prepisao heparin samo zbog 2 missed-a (prije trećeg/koji je bio i uz heparin), ali generalno koliko sam se ja informairala folna i b-kompleksi bi trebali biti dovoljni za ovu dijagnozu.

Ono što mene zanima, ako netko zna, ujutro na dan zadnje kiretaže (znači dan prije uzela zadnji Fragmin 2500), trombociti full na gornjoj granici, jel to normalno da se tako brzo poveća njihova vrijednost?

----------


## pužić

evo ja sam primila mail od dr R (našeg dr kako kaže mare) i on kaže da je sve ok po nalazima koje sam mu poslala, osim što bi on za sada uveo aspirin 100mg. sa svim ostalim se slaže kako je hematolog preporučio-nadzor i po potrebi sukladno nalazima uvoditi nešto dalje.U pon idem kod gin pa ću vidjeti za taj aspirin i da li da prestajem piti folnu prije vađanja krvi kako bi rezultat bio mjerodavniji(koliko uopće dana prije da prestanem kad znam da je folna sad u ovom početnom razdoblju jako bitna?)Ajme 1000 pitanja nad glavom

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pužić ja mislim da ne bi trebala piti folnu prije vađenja baš tih nalaza a poslije nastavi, mislim da ti par dane ne igra veliku ulogu što se tiče trudnoće a nalazi neće biti mjerodavni

----------


## mare41

puzic, molim te pitaj ga i za folnu

----------


## pužić

rekao je da prestanem s folnom prije vadenja folata iako bi se to samo odrazilo na njenu razinu ne i na razinu b12 i homocisteina.koliko dana prije nije rekao,to cu se posavjetovati u pon s gin. unatoc svemu ne ide mi iz glave transfuziolog koji me je o svemu ovome trebao uputiti a ne da se nerviram i sama trazim odgovore,bas sam ljuta

----------


## crvenkapica77

plizz, da mi netko napise jel se ovo sve moze napraviti u SPLITU !!

ACA IgG, ACA IgM
Anti beta2 GP I At (IgG), Anti beta2 GP I At (IgM)
Anti protrombin At (IgG), Anti protrombin At (IgM)
Anti tireglobulinska At
Anti tireoidna peroksitaza At (TPO)
ANA antinuklearna At
Anti ds DNK AT IgG
protein S
protein C
Lupus
I ovo:
fibrinogen
aPTT
homocistein

----------


## crvenkapica77

nasla sam.... 
 krizine  mikrobiologija  1 . kat  jel tako  
i KOAGULOGRM  = firule   ulaz  kod  hitne  ??

----------


## Mucica

Drage moje trebam savjet, bila sam na testiranju za trombofiliju i homozigot 4g/4g sam za PAI, moj gin tvrdi da mi u sljedećoj trudnoći neče trebati nm heparin bez obzira što sam ja već imala 3 spontana pobačaja... Možete mi molim vas preporučiti nekog dobrog hematologa kojem bi otišla sa nalazima da mi veli svoje mišljenje?! Bojim se riskirati još jednu trudnoću... Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## matahari

NMH ti ionako ne propisuje tvoj gin nego povjerenstvo bolnice u kojoj si prošla obradu. 
Ja osobno sam bila u Vinogradskoj-hematološka ambulanta. Za to ti gin ispisuje uputnicu, ostalo nije na njemu. 
Nemam puno iskustva s ovim, pa te ne bih htjela krivo savjetovati. Javit će se cure! Sretno!




> Drage moje trebam savjet, bila sam na testiranju za trombofiliju i homozigot 4g/4g sam za PAI, moj gin tvrdi da mi u sljedećoj trudnoći neče trebati nm heparin bez obzira što sam ja već imala 3 spontana pobačaja... Možete mi molim vas preporučiti nekog dobrog hematologa kojem bi otišla sa nalazima da mi veli svoje mišljenje?! Bojim se riskirati još jednu trudnoću... Hvala

----------


## smarija

cure molila bih vas za odgovor
nakon  sto sam imala 3 spontana otkrivena mi je trombofilija MTHFR homozigot i  PAI heterozigot.Na osnovu tih nalaza hematolog i ginekolog su mi rekli  da cu primati cleaxan(ako sam dobro napisala) cim odradim FET (jer imam  12 zaledjenih embrija) i da pijem folnu kiselinu,vitamin C,B6 i B12.
Sad  ono sto mene interesuje da li je neka od vas prethodno,odnosno prije  postupka morala da pijete aspirin i koliko dugo ili ste odmah isle u  postupak i koristili fraxipirin.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja znam da dosta cura započinje  od FET-a sa fragminom, neki tek od pozitivne bete, mislim da se aspirini baš ne piju nešto ranije (koliko pratim po forumu)

----------


## smarija

pa ni ja nigdje ne mogu da nadjem citam cijeli dan i nista nema

----------


## Brunaa

> cure molila bih vas za odgovor
> nakon  sto sam imala 3 spontana otkrivena mi je trombofilija MTHFR homozigot i  PAI heterozigot.Na osnovu tih nalaza hematolog i ginekolog su mi rekli  da cu primati cleaxan(ako sam dobro napisala) cim odradim FET (jer imam  12 zaledjenih embrija) i da pijem folnu kiselinu,vitamin C,B6 i B12.
> Sad  ono sto mene interesuje da li je neka od vas prethodno,odnosno prije  postupka morala da pijete aspirin i koliko dugo ili ste odmah isle u  postupak i koristili fraxipirin.


*smarija* na tvoj odgovor nije baš jednostavno odgovoriti, ali podijelit ću svoje iskustvo (terapiju).
Moji nalazi su sljedeći:
_Faktor V - normalan tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalan tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-1 - delecijski polimorfizam (4G/4G)
ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)_
Pogledaj moj post broj 2270 i 2457 za detaljnije informacije, da se ne ponavljam. Ukratko u stimuliranom postupku krećem sa NMH od dana stimulacije, a u FET-u od 5-og dana ciklusa. Inače pijem aspirin protect 100 mg svaki dan i njega ni ne prekidam kad idem u postupke. A zbog mutacije na MTHFR dodatno sam pojačala unos folne (pijem elevit pronatal + folnu kiselinu).

----------


## smarija

ma sve je meni to jasno ali ja se nalazim u dilemi koju ni sama ne znam kako da rijesim (da malo pojasnim)
posto su mi otkrili ove dve mutacije prije nekih 20-ak dana nista nisam znala o tome pa sam malo citala i kako mi je i hematolog potvrdila dosta je ozbiljnija mutacija homozigot od heterozigota i treba da pijem aspirin 100mg najmanje mjesecipo do dva do sledeceg postupka + vitamine koje sam navela i da cim odradim FET prelazim na NMH. E sad ja sve to pijem od 20.11.12 i sad u klinici u kojoj radim postupak dolaze embriolozi iz Beograda jer ovi sto su na klinici nisu bas najpouzdaniji i oni su tu sad u 12 mjesecu i dolaze tek u trecem iduce godine,a ja sam danas dobila pa ne znam jel' pametno sad da radim ili da cekam tri mjeseca.Moja doktorica je na putu poslala sam joj poruku ali jos mi nije nista odgovorila

koliko dugo ti pijes aspirin

----------


## Brunaa

aspirin pijem godinu dana već (zbog drugih problema). Za homozigot si u pravu, ozbiljnija je mutacija od heterozigota. Nadam se da će ti se javiti cure koje imaju takve mutacije sa svoojim iskustvima.

----------


## smarija

u svakom slucaju hvala tebi i Mimi na odgovoru

----------


## Brunaa

ma ništa, apropo aspirina meni su čak neki dr rekli da kad počmem uzimati NMH da mogu prestati sa aspirinom. u ovom ti leži dobar dio odgovora.

----------


## maca papucarica

Ja sam MTHFR homozigot i ACE I/D. Aspirin i folnu 10 mg sam pocela uzimati cim sam dobila nalaze, ostala trudna mjesec dana poslije i onda izbacila Aspirin i uvela Fragmin. Mislim da nemas potrebe odgadati FET.

----------


## smarija

maca papucarica hvala ti mnogo sto si podjelila svoje iskustvo sa mnom,mnogo mi znaci  :Kiss:  .Samo mi reci jel se to odnosi na ovaj tvoj zadnji postupak i jesi li uzimala po dvije tablete folne,posto ja pijem folnu i ona je od 5mg
Brunaa i meni su rekli cim krenem sa NMH odmah prestajem piti aspirin jer nema svrhe uzimati oboje
Cure moje prije pola sata me zvala doktorica i sutra ce provjeriti da li me moze ubaciti ovaj mjesec pa sam i srecna i zabrinuta,ali sta je tu je kad sam nestrpljiva

jos jednom vam puno hvala

----------


## maca papucarica

> maca papucarica hvala ti mnogo sto si podjelila svoje iskustvo sa mnom,mnogo mi znaci  .Samo mi reci jel se to odnosi na ovaj tvoj zadnji postupak i jesi li uzimala po dvije tablete folne,posto ja pijem folnu i ona je od 5mg
> Brunaa i meni su rekli cim krenem sa NMH odmah prestajem piti aspirin jer nema svrhe uzimati oboje
> Cure moje prije pola sata me zvala doktorica i sutra ce provjeriti da li me moze ubaciti ovaj mjesec pa sam i srecna i zabrinuta,ali sta je tu je kad sam nestrpljiva
> 
> jos jednom vam puno hvala


Da, odnosi se na ovaj bingic u mom potpisu. Nisam bila u postupku, nakon lpsc drillinga sam ovulirala, a kod mm je normoo, tako da smo se "vratili" na tempirane odnose. Nakon spontanog u 6. mjesecu sam napravila pretrage na trombofiliju i krajem 8. pocela sa terapijom.
Pila sam (i piti cu do kraja trudnoce, zbog MTHFR) 2 tabletice folacina, andol/aspirin i B12 (imala sam neku kombinaciju folna+B12 od Now foods).
Drzim  :fige:  da ovaj put bude vas bingo!

----------


## smarija

evo maco i ja sam od jutros pocela sa dve tabletice folne moze samo da pomogne odmoci nece sigurno
dr.sam zvala i rekla mi je da ce mi se ona javiti pa iscekujem njen poziv,svakako cu vam napisati sta je odlucila

----------


## matahari

Do kojeg tt planiraš piti Andol/Aspirin? Ja pijem Folacin 5 mg/dnevno, MTHFR heterozigot.




> Da, odnosi se na ovaj bingic u mom potpisu. Nisam bila u postupku, nakon lpsc drillinga sam ovulirala, a kod mm je normoo, tako da smo se "vratili" na tempirane odnose. Nakon spontanog u 6. mjesecu sam napravila pretrage na trombofiliju i krajem 8. pocela sa terapijom.
> Pila sam (i piti cu do kraja trudnoce, zbog MTHFR) 2 tabletice folacina, andol/aspirin i B12 (imala sam neku kombinaciju folna+B12 od Now foods).
> Drzim  da ovaj put bude vas bingo!

----------


## maca papucarica

Aspirin sam prestala odmah nakon pozitivnog tt kad sam pocela sa Fragminom. Malo sam se nespretno izrazila, ali sam u postu prije bila preciznija  :jutro:

----------


## smarija

nista od mog postupka sad u ovom mjesecu ipak cekam 3.mjesec

----------


## Brunaa

*smarija* zašto?

----------


## smarija

zato sto doktorica nema medij da se naruci kasno je jer bi do tad moja ovulacija i ostalo prosli dok to stigne,a za prvi i drugi mjesec ja nisam zainteresovana jer rade biolozi kojim ja bas i nesto nisam zadovoljna,evo recimo kad sam radila prvi IVF imala sam 4 embrija zaledjena (2 blastociste i 2 treci dan) i koji su oni rekli da su extra kvalitete pa nijedan nije prezivio odledjavanje.
U trecem mjesecu iduce godine dolazi embriolog iz Beograda pa hocu da on odradi odledjavanje jer je takodje radio i zaledjavanje kod ovog drugog IVF-a.Jeste da ih imam 12 zaledjenih ali nesto ne bih da eksperimentisem,jeste da sad moram cekati

----------


## mili

Molim malu pomoc od vas,s obzirom da moj gin ne vidi problem. Nalazi na trombofiliju su mi svi u redu osim MTHFR koji je heterozigot i PAI-1 homozigot 4G, Jel mi mozete reci trebam li po vama uzimati ikakvu terapiju? Imala sam dva gubitka trudnoce u 9 i 10 tjednu i niti jedan drugi problem nije pronadjen.

----------


## smarija

mili kod mene je isto ustanovljena trombofilija samo obrnuto od tvoje (vidi u potpisu) i hematolog i ginekolog su mi propisali aspirin 100mg,vitamin C,B1,B12 i folnu kiselinu pod obaveznim,a kad zavrsim sa postupkom (posto je kod mene u pitanju FET)prelazim na niskomolekularni heparin (prestajem sa aspirinom)i tako sve do kraja trudnoce+6 nedelja poslije poroda
i zaboravih napisati meni su rekli da je to uzrok gubitaka trudnoce

----------


## mili

Da,a meni je moj gin rekao da su nalazi uredni i da nema prepreka da iduca trudnoca ne bude uspjesna. Sto sad da radim,posto mi on ocito nece propisati terapiju,dal da trazim uputnicu za hematologa? Trebam li mozda jos koji nalaz napraviti? Oprosti sto gnjavim, al ne mogu si dozvolit jos jedan gubitak ako ga ikako mogu spijeciti.

----------


## pužić

ja za sad nemam nikakvu terapiju (hetrozigot MTHFR, prethodno dva spontana i sad t 9+6 uz krvaruckanje zbog hematoma i mirovanje). Andol 100 mg je preporučen dok ne izvadim idući tj folnu, b12 i gomocistein, ali obzirom da krvarim ne smijem andol, tako da sam samo na Folic + i čekanju...

----------


## smarija

mili ja da sam na tvom mjestu isla bih kod hematologa jer to i jeste njegov fah,nije od ginekologa.Evo recimo meni gin prvo rekla da moze samo na aspirinu da budem kad sam otisla kod hemat.nije se slozila sa tim rekla je da je u mom slucaju potreban heparin i to pod obaveznim iz razloga sto sam homozigot na MTHFR sto je dosta ozbiljnije od heterozigota MTHR i da hetero.moze ici sa aspirinom ali da se cesto uvodi heparin cak i kod njih (tvoj slucaj)

----------


## mili

Ok,onda je sljedeci hematolog. Hvala vam..

----------


## Shadow2

Jel netko zna dobrog endokrinologa u Splitu? I po mogucnosti da radi privatno?ali stvarno da je dobar/a?! Tnx

----------


## snupi

preporuka kome se javiti  za infektologa u zgu, kariotipove sam radila u bili su ok , kaj preporučate  dalje i gdje?

----------


## snupi

preporuka kome se javiti za imunologa u zgu, kariotipove sam radila u bili su ok , kaj preporučate dalje i gdje?

----------


## Mali Mimi

snupi a zašto ti treba infektolog?

----------


## snupi

mali  mini krivo sam napisala mislila sam imunolog

----------


## Brunaa

> Jel netko zna dobrog endokrinologa u Splitu? I po mogucnosti da radi privatno?ali stvarno da je dobar/a?! Tnx


imaš pp

----------


## Mali Mimi

> mali  mini krivo sam napisala mislila sam imunolog


Mislim da tebi treba endokrinolog jer za spec. imunologa ja nisam čula, endokrina pokriva te pretrage povezane za neplodnošću ili dobar ginekolog koji se kuži i u tu granu medicine ja sam recimo tako napravila ako hoćeš mogu ti poslati podatke od tog dr.

----------


## snupi

molim lijepo na pp mi pošalji podatke ako nje problem
 :Smile:

----------


## pužić

stigao mi nalaz krvi-dakle folna kis iznad referentne granice 36,6 H ( ref 16,3-34,9), pretpostavljam da je to zato što mjesecima vać uzmimam folnu u tabl.., homocistein ok, b12 ok, d diametei isto u referentnim
ono što je isto iznad referentnih su leukociti, KCHC i MPV..razumije li se tko u te vrijednosti?što znači kad su povišene??tek u čet idem kod transfuziologa a do tad nervoza..

----------


## smarija

ja se stvarno slabo razumijem u te nalaze valjda se javi neko od cura ko se malo vise razumije

----------


## mare41

puzic, normalno je da su leukociti malo poviseni u trudnica, a ovako napamet ne znam sta je kchc

----------


## pužić

kontaktirala sam dr. R i on kaže da su sva povećanja ok, po njemu nema neke frke osim što ga čudi pad d dimera u odnosu na prošli nalaz (ok kaže to može biti zbog trenutnog krvarenja) ali istovremeno su trombociti ok, pa je ostao malo začuđen..a meni ubacio bubu u uho uz trenutno tanke živce zbog krvarenja on mi je još potaknuo i sumnje da nešto nije ok...

----------


## matahari

Ako si slučajno krivo napisala, pa je ovo KCHC u stvari MCHC, to ti je oznaka za prosječnu koncentraciju hemoglobina u eritrocitu, a MPV je prosječni volumen trombocita. 
I jedno i drugo tiču se CKS i mislim da neka manja odstupanja nisu alarmantna, ali to prepuštam doktoru. 




> stigao mi nalaz krvi-dakle folna kis iznad referentne granice 36,6 H ( ref 16,3-34,9), pretpostavljam da je to zato što mjesecima vać uzmimam folnu u tabl.., homocistein ok, b12 ok, d diametei isto u referentnim
> ono što je isto iznad referentnih su leukociti, KCHC i MPV..razumije li se tko u te vrijednosti?što znači kad su povišene??tek u čet idem kod transfuziologa a do tad nervoza..

----------


## mostarka86

Žene, trebao bi mi neki savjet...
naime, kao što se vidi u potpisu, imam 3 neuspjela postupka vantjelesne oplodnje. svaki put dođe do reakcije na stimulaciju (doduše slabe, ali dođe), dobijem 1-2 embrija koja budu vraćena 2-3 dan, ali ne dolazi do implantacije. 
planiram novi postupak 04/05/13. pa bi do tada da uradim neke dodatne imunološke pretrage, jer vidim da se spominje da ih je dobro uraditi, ako ne dođe do implantacije nakon par postupaka. 

ja sam ljetos, zbog drugog problema radila neke imnološke pretrage (sumnjali na reumu):

- Serume-CMV IgG, CMV IgM, EBV EBNA IgS, EBV VCA IgM, EBV VCA/EA IgG

- fibrinogen, PV

- imunoglobuline G, A, M, C3, C4, ACE, Reuma faktor

- ENA profil, anti-kardiolipin IgG, Anti-dsDNA

- tsh, tre T4, free T3

i svi su nalazi bili uredni (osim običnih lab.jer sam imala nisko željezo i feritin)

ne znam da li se ovi nalazi uopće rade zbog ovog našeg problema, ali sam ih spomenula usput. 
*šta mi vi predlažete da uradim od imun.pretraga?
šta je najbitnije?*

----------


## mare41

ovdje sam napisala pretrage http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/klinike...polnih-stanica pod dodatne pretrage

----------


## mostarka86

> ovdje sam napisala pretrage http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/klinike...polnih-stanica pod dodatne pretrage


hvala mare..od dr.ću tražiti uputnice za te pretrage.

----------


## hope31

molila bi nekog ako zna da mi pojasni,trudna sam 15+5 i prije ovog postupka radili smo imunoliske pretrage e sad mi nije jasno dr je rekla na VV da je sve ok al ja sad listam nalaze i za trombofiliju je sve negativno osim ovoga
odredjivanje mutacije na polozaju 677 u genu MTHFR HETEROZIGOT
poliformizam 4G /5G na polozaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 pise nije trazeno
da li na osnovu ovoga i ja trebam koristiti heparin? ne kuzim dr je rekla sve ok

----------


## Inesz

hope, PAI 1 ti nisu radili. zašto?

----------


## hope31

> hope, PAI 1 ti nisu radili. zašto?


iskreno ne znam dr je bila dosta skrta na uputnicama al sad koliko cutam i to je trebalo odradit,uglavnom ona je bila ljuta sto mi mora tolike uputnice pisati kao nema potrebe al sad me iskreno strah

----------


## Inesz

što imaš analizirano, koje nalaze si radila?

----------


## hope31

kariotip,LHA tipizacija tkiva,hormoni stitnjace,homocistein,virusi toxoplazmoma,citomegalovirus,rubela,protein S,antitrombin,protein C,LUPUS ANTIKOAGULANT 1,to je sve ok jedino me sad ovo brine za trombofiliju a dr na VV rekla sve ok

----------


## hope31

i serologija autoimunih bolesti tu isto ok

----------


## maca papucarica

*hope31* heterozigot MTHFR i heterozigot PAI1 su, koliko ja znam, blaze mutacije urodene trombofilije za koje se uglavnom ne daje heparin (osim u slucaju ponavljanih spontanih kad nije utvrden drugi razlog pobacaja), a i kad se daje heparin, daje se u najranijim fazama trudnoce kako bi se eventualno sprijecio rani spontani pobacaj. Ja sam ga uzimala, ali do 15 tt, a ti si to vec presisala tako da ne znam koje bi bilo koristi uzimanja od 17 tjedna. Ipak, mislim da ti je dr trebala reci i pojasniti nalaze, a ne da se dodatno brines u trudnoci!

----------


## maca papucarica

> molila bi nekog ako zna da mi pojasni,trudna sam 15+5 i prije ovog postupka radili smo imunoliske pretrage e sad mi nije jasno dr je rekla na VV da je sve ok al ja sad listam nalaze i za trombofiliju je sve negativno osim ovoga
> odredjivanje mutacije na polozaju 677 u genu MTHFR HETEROZIGOT
> poliformizam 4G /5G na polozaju 675 u *inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1* pise nije trazeno
> da li na osnovu ovoga i ja trebam koristiti heparin? ne kuzim dr je rekla sve ok


Nije li to PAI1
Autocorrect tek sad vidim nije trazeno
sorry

----------


## hope31

ma nema frke pise da PAI 1 nije trazeno a sad ne kuzim i bojim se tek kad sam ovaj pdf malo prolistala vidim da i meni pise taj heterozigot a dr nis na to nije rekla

----------


## hope31

> *hope31* 
> heterozigot MTHFR i heterozigot PAI1 su, koliko ja znam, blaze mutacije urodene trombofilije za koje se uglavnom ne daje heparin (osim u slucaju ponavljanih spontanih kad nije utvrden drugi razlog pobacaja), a i kad se daje heparin, daje se u najranijim fazama trudnoce kako bi se eventualno sprijecio rani spontani pobacaj. Ja sam ga uzimala, ali do 15 tt, a ti si to vec presisala tako da ne znam koje bi bilo koristi uzimanja od 17 tjedna. Ipak, mislim da ti je dr trebala reci i pojasniti nalaze, a ne da se dodatno brines u trudnoci!


pa da i ja mislim da mi je trebala to pojasniti al sad je gotovo,nadam se da ce sve biti ok,hvala draga na pojasnjenju al s obzirom da PAI 1 nije trazen procitala sam da tu moze biti homozigot a MTHFR heterozigot sta onda?ma joj sad sam se sva uspanicila

----------


## maca papucarica

Mutacije MTHFR inace rijesava uzimanje vecih doza folne kiseline (folacin od 5 mg je dovoljan za heterozigota, a za homozigote 10 mg).
Kao sto sam rekla, to su blage mutacije koje najcesce ne rade probleme, a ako nisi imala spontane, to JE sve ok i dr nije puno pogrijesila sto nije dala nikakvu terapiju, osim sto ja mislim da mi pacijenti nismo tuke i da nam ipak treba neke stvari reci, a ne da se gubimo po bespucima interneta i samodijagnosticiramo.

----------


## hope31

> *hope31* 
> heterozigot MTHFR i heterozigot PAI1 su, koliko ja znam, blaze mutacije urodene trombofilije za koje se uglavnom ne daje heparin (osim u slucaju ponavljanih spontanih kad nije utvrden drugi razlog pobacaja), a i kad se daje heparin, daje se u najranijim fazama trudnoce kako bi se eventualno sprijecio rani spontani pobacaj. Ja sam ga uzimala, ali do 15 tt, a ti si to vec presisala tako da ne znam koje bi bilo koristi uzimanja od 17 tjedna. Ipak, mislim da ti je dr trebala reci i pojasniti nalaze, a ne da se dodatno brines u trudnoci!





> Mutacije MTHFR inace rijesava uzimanje vecih doza folne kiseline (folacin od 5 mg je dovoljan za heterozigota, a za homozigote 10 mg).
> Kao sto sam rekla, to su blage mutacije koje najcesce ne rade probleme, a ako nisi imala spontane, to JE sve ok i dr nije puno pogrijesila sto nije dala nikakvu terapiju, osim sto ja mislim da mi pacijenti nismo tuke i da nam ipak treba neke stvari reci, a ne da se gubimo po bespucima interneta i samodijagnosticiramo.


ok draga hvala ti :Smile: ja sada pijem samo prenatal koji sadrzi i folnu kiselinu a do 12 tjedna sam pila folacin tablete od 5 mg i dr je rekla da nema svrhe da nastavim,pa se sad pitam mozda da ipak ponovno uzimam i folacin,naskodit ne moze

----------


## maca papucarica

Ne znam sto ti reci, ja sam MTHFR homozigot i na preporuku mpo dr uzimat cu 10 mg folne do kraja trudnoce. Isto sam od 12-13 tjedna na prenatalu.

----------


## hope31

ok,dovoljno sam te ugnjavila :Smile: hvala i ovo mi je pomoglo

----------


## Inesz

PAI 1 nije rađen,
stoga ne znamo kakav je genetski nalaz.
može biti:

5G/5G homozigot divljeg tipa 

5G/4G heterozigot ili

4G/4G homozigot

nije rađen ni F V

----------


## mare41

kak sad nije rađen ni FV? to me više brine od pai

----------


## maca papucarica

> PAI 1 nije rađen,
> stoga ne znamo kakav je genetski nalaz.
> može biti:
> 
> 5G/5G homozigot divljeg tipa 
> 
> 5G/4G heterozigot ili
> 
> 4G/4G homozigot
> ...


Istina. Ali se tu javlja i pitanje ima li ona (sada) ikakvih indikacija da radi te pretrage ili su i tada bile odredene "samo" zbog nekoliko neuspjelih pokusaja Ivf, a odradene, slazemo se, vrlo traljavo i nepotpuno.

----------


## mare41

hope, da pitam ja sad ispočetka: da li je rađen FII i FV?

----------


## mare41

> Ja pijem Folacin 5 mg/dnevno, MTHFR heterozigot.


do kad si pila folacin? i ja mthfr hetero pa mi rečeno da pijem do 12. tjedna, sad sam prestala

----------


## hope31

mare41 radjen je FV i FII tu nema mutacije pise samo MTHFR heterozigot ali nema PAI pa ne znam sto bi tamo pisalo,ma traljavo odradjeno i sad ne to brine

----------


## hope31

maco meni je dr dala da radim imunoloske pretrage zbog 4 neuspjela ivf-a i jer smo cekali zakon pa da to odradim

----------


## mare41

hope, aj vidi stranice betaplus-pitajte doktora pa postavi pitanje tamo
ja se slazem s odgovorima mace, al ne mozemo mi ordinirat kako dalje

----------


## hope31

evo budem samo da dodjem do kompa jer tipkam s moba,pokusat cu tamo pitat

----------


## maca papucarica

> hope, aj vidi stranice betaplus-pitajte doktora pa postavi pitanje tamo
> ja se slazem s odgovorima mace, al ne mozemo mi ordinirat kako dalje


X
Strucno misljenje je strucno misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

naravno slažem se s vama, ali mi samo nije jasno kako mi nije dala za PAI koji koliko sam skužila je puno bitniji od MTHFR, poslala sam upit na betaplus pa ću vidjeti

----------


## hope31

premda se tu zajedno sa MTHFR i PAI gledaju i protein S i C i protrombin III a to je ok kod mene

----------


## pužić

kad se vadi krv za d dimere mora li se biti na tašte ili mogu kad god?do sad sam vadila u jutro i na tašte (igrom slučaja, nitko mi nije napomenuo) a sad mi više odgovara da poslijepodne obavim vađenje krvi..

----------


## pirica

da li se na rebro za imuno pretrage treba naručit?

----------


## dreamgirl

*pirica*  evo ja sam u procesu obavljanje nekih pretraga i za sve sto sam im spomenula su mi rekli da se treba naruciti (osobnom, faxom ili mailom).

----------


## hektor

pirica,ja sam u 12 mj bez naručivanja,u jednom danu sve pretrage obavila u Vinigradskoj (osim PAI ,MTHFR,homocistein),na rebru mi je rečeno da za većinu nemaju reagensa i poslali me u Vinogradsku

----------


## pirica

> pirica,ja sam u 12 mj bez naručivanja,u jednom danu sve pretrage obavila u Vinigradskoj (osim PAI ,MTHFR,homocistein),na rebru mi je rečeno da za većinu nemaju reagensa i poslali me u Vinogradsku


a di si PAI i MTHFR radila

----------


## tetadoktor

meni su rekli da se PAI i MTHHFR radi u Petrovoj 33, bez narucivanja. i ja planiram u iducih desetak dana napraviti te pretrage

----------


## tetadoktor

sori, kriva adresa, Petrova 3

----------


## pirica

o super, sve bez naručivanja je super

----------


## pirica

i jos jedna stvar da li se ista placa, s obzirom na sifru N97??

----------


## mare41

ništa, baš ništa

----------


## pirica

kolika je uopće mogučnost da se tu nešto i pronađe s obzirom na urednu trudnoću prije 4g??
nemojte me krivo shvatit ali da se bar nešto nađe i da znam razlog 8 neuspijelih ivf-ova

----------


## kiara79

> kad se vadi krv za d dimere mora li se biti na tašte ili mogu kad god?do sad sam vadila u jutro i na tašte (igrom slučaja, nitko mi nije napomenuo) a sad mi više odgovara da poslijepodne obavim vađenje krvi..


Ne treba biti na tašte,d-dimeri se mogu vaditi u bilo koje doba dana(ili noći).

----------


## pužić

> kolika je uopće mogučnost da se tu nešto i pronađe s obzirom na urednu trudnoću prije 4g??
> nemojte me krivo shvatit ali da se bar nešto nađe i da znam razlog 8 neuspijelih ivf-ova


meni je transfuziolog na to tvoje pitanje odgovorio-jako rijetko se tu nešto pronađe, no moguće je..

----------


## hektor

> a di si PAI i MTHFR radila


PAI i MTHFR,Petrova 3,nema naručivanja

----------


## pirica

tnx cure
*pužić* sad si mi dala mislit koliko to sve ima smisla kod mene, ali ajde idemo vidit ništa me ne košta

----------


## dreamgirl

Molim pomoc ako netko zna gdje mogu napraviti pretragu za ANA, LAC, ACA, ANTITIREOIDNA ANTITIJELA bez narucivanja?

----------


## hektor

> Molim pomoc ako netko zna gdje mogu napraviti pretragu za ANA, LAC, ACA, ANTITIREOIDNA ANTITIJELA bez narucivanja?


Vinogradska

----------


## pužić

> tnx cure
> *pužić* sad si mi dala mislit koliko to sve ima smisla kod mene, ali ajde idemo vidit ništa me ne košta


upravo tako, napravi da znaš..i ja sam tako, iako nisam saznala iz toga 100 % uzroke  spontanih ali sam mirnija što sam sad pod nadzorom transfuziologa

----------


## dreamgirl

Hvala za info *hektor*

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, imam pitanje?

Mislite li da bih uz uobičajene gene na trombofiliju (FV, FII, MTHFR, PAI-I, ACE) trebala napraviti još kakve imunološke pretrage? Vidim spominjete protein C, protein S, homocistein? Što je to?

Hvala vam...  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

To se sve radi nakon spontanih.. Uz ove koje si spomenula ja sam radila i antitrombin, zatim neke koje nisu imunološke kao OGTT, inzulin, pa onda 3D UZV uterusa, histeroskopiju, kariotipizaciju.. Imaš dosta info o tome na netu, proguglaj si malo.

----------


## dea84

pitance....koliko ste čekale nalaz kariograma supružnika s Rebra? Prošla su 3 mj. pa me zanima kakva su vaša iskustva

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Drage moje, imam pitanje?
> 
> Mislite li da bih uz uobičajene gene na trombofiliju (FV, FII, MTHFR, PAI-I, ACE) trebala napraviti još kakve imunološke pretrage? Vidim spominjete protein C, protein S, homocistein? Što je to?
> 
> Hvala vam...


Ja mislim da bi trebala izvaditi i ovo što navodiš (protein S i C)mene su uputili sad upravo to da vadim kako bi mi odobrili fragmin preko bolnice, homocistein sam vadila to mi je bilo OK ali sam čula da je za to jedina terapija folna

----------


## Majuška

ovdje ima vjerujem experata pa da vas priupitam


ukratko: imam već jedno dijete a u zadnjih 6 mjeseci sam imala dva missed ab. (u 9. tj i 11. tj.)

Išla sam u Vinogradsku obaviti imuno pretrage (PAI 1 + genotip, F2, F5 itd) ali nisam upućena na *MTHFR* pretragu koju vidim da ste skoro sve obavile

*Koliko je bitna i da li preporučate da obavim i to?

*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Koliko sam ja skužila po dr. nije ti taj MTHFR od nekog značaja evo barem tako su meni rekli dr. jučer, važnije su ti ove druge pretrage koje si nabrojala jesi radila i koagulacijske pretrage osim tih imuno?

----------


## Majuška

osim ovih još Protein C i S i AT-III

----------


## Strašna

> pitance....koliko ste čekale nalaz kariograma supružnika s Rebra? Prošla su 3 mj. pa me zanima kakva su vaša iskustva


U prosjeku se čeka oko 3 mj. meni je sad 3 i po (blize 4) ali sam zvala i jos nije ni u obradi.

----------


## dea84

Strašna, hvala za odgovor
Ja kao sve čekam taj nalaz da vidim di i kako dalje ali vidim da će to potrajat

----------


## Mucica

> U prosjeku se čeka oko 3 mj. meni je sad 3 i po (blize 4) ali sam zvala i jos nije ni u obradi.


Cure ja sam svoj nalaz čekala *4 mjeseca*!!!! Morat ćete se strpiti jer i ja sam ih nekoliko puta zvala i nisam ništa ubrzala proces...

----------


## dee-dee

Drage moje, mozete li mi reci gdje u ZG uraditi imuno pretrage I koje dr je sada strucan na tom polju... Prijateljica mi zivi u SA I to tamo ne rade, pa Sam se sjetila da se nekad radilo a Rebru. 

Hvala unaprijed  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

dee-dee, imaš par postova iznad raspravu o tome. ja sam dio pretraga napravila u Vinogradskoj (bez naručivanja - vade krv do 9 satiujutro), u Petrovoj 3 (vade krv do 11 prije podne), jedino sam se za homocistein naručila na Vuk Vrhovec.

ako tvoja prijateljica nema osiguranje preko HZZO-a, može otići u bilo koji malo bolje opremljeni privatni laboratorij i tamo puno brže dobiti nalaze.

----------


## crvenkapica77

e ovako
imala sam uputnicu za koagulogram i imunologiju i danas  dođe nalaz iz splita pise samo 
protein C , protein S, lupus, homocisten, i antitijela protiv kardiolipina 
to je sve ....nije mi jasno , di su ostali nalazi ? 
ili ce mozda doci ? 
fali mi protrombin, fali mi LAC,ARTT, Antitrombin,antikardiolipiska AT, 
nije mi jasno 
za LE stanice pise samo da nisu viđene u koncetratu leukocita 

ovaj homocisten je 12,41 ( 5-15) nekako je visok ? 


moze mi neko ovo pojasnit

----------


## crvenkapica77

i sta  se  najvise   za  fragmin   gleda  ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

crvenkapice ja sam radila na rebru i isto mi nije sve bilo gotovo u isto vrijeme neke nalaze sam čekala još mjesec dana više, tako da se vjerojatno radi o tome...za homocistein ti je terapija folna kiselina a ne bih točno znala što se najviše gleda za fragmine ni jedno od toga nije baš dobro kad je izvan granica, btw poslala sam ti jučer tablete

----------


## nina977

> e ovako
> imala sam uputnicu za koagulogram i imunologiju i danas  dođe nalaz iz splita pise samo 
> protein C , protein S, lupus, homocisten, i antitijela protiv kardiolipina 
> to je sve ....nije mi jasno , di su ostali nalazi ? 
> ili ce mozda doci ? 
> fali mi protrombin, fali mi LAC,ARTT, Antitrombin,antikardiolipiska AT, 
> nije mi jasno 
> za LE stanice pise samo da nisu viđene u koncetratu leukocita 
> 
> ...


LAC ti je kratica za lupus,antitjela protiv kardiolipina su ti antikardiolipinska antitjela,protrombin se još označava sa PV(možda ti tako piše).
Za homocistein ne brini,nalaz je OK.Nadam se da sam malo pomogla..

----------


## pirica

koliko dugo ste čekale nalaze iz Petrove 3

----------


## crvenkapica77

> LAC ti je kratica za lupus,antitjela protiv kardiolipina su ti antikardiolipinska antitjela,protrombin se još označava sa PV(možda ti tako piše).
> Za homocistein ne brini,nalaz je OK.Nadam se da sam malo pomogla..


jesi hvala   :Smile:   jos  ovo  da  pitam 
meni su ova  antitijela  protiv   kardiolipina  0,2  jel to treba  bit  tako  nisko  ,  malo mi ni te  vrijednosti nisu jasne....

sto se tice  homocistena  , ja sam  non stop na  folnoj  5mg  , zar  ne bi onda  trebalo  to biti nize  ?

----------


## nina977

Za kardiolipinska antitjela je samo bitno da nisu povišena(ako su povišena govore u prilog antifosfolipidnomg sindroma)a za homocistein ne znam točno,možda se neko javi tko je bolje upućen.

----------


## Mali Mimi

da to sam i ja htjela reći bitno je da nisu povišena, kod mene je taj IGM povišen i ja dan danas ne kužim točno što to znači, jedan dr. kaže da to nije baš dobro a drugi ne pridaju tome značaj pa sad ti znaj

----------


## mare41

> i sta  se  najvise   za  fragmin   gleda  ?


molekularne pretrage: genotip PAI, MTHFR, FII i FV, jesi to radila?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> molekularne pretrage: genotip PAI, MTHFR, FII i FV, jesi to radila?


jesam naravno  jos  davno  
evo  kopiram  

1,*normalni  tip gena  faktor  V
2.normalni   tip   gena  za  faktor  II  
3.MTHFR  -  heterozigotni tip  gena  CT  
4.PAI-1  insercijsko-delecijski  polimorfizam 4G/5G
5.ACE -  insercijski genotip  II *

----------


## uporna

Vjerojatno da ne piješ folnu homocistein bi ti bio iznad gornje granice što bi onda bila jedna od zapreka za začeće ali to nije indikacija za heparin. Meni je prvi nalaz bio 15,6 a za 2 mjeseca oko 12, a kad sam poslije ponavljala za godinu dana bio je 4,5. Pila sam čistu folnu od 800 nečega (mikrograma ili tako nešto od firme K.L).
MTHFR IMAM 677TT
Također mi je bio povećan  ANA (ENA) II pa sam nakon 8 mjeseci ponavljala bio je u granicama (IgM).

Također imam mutaciju na FII (što je razlog zašto sam na heparinu).

----------


## snupi

da li je tko vadio folate i b12 na rebru , koliko se čeka nalaz?

----------


## Donkey

Snupi, folate i b12 možeš izvaditi i u vž bolnici, možda ti je jednostavnije, koliko se sjećam nalaz isti dan, pozdrav.

----------


## crvenkapica77

[quote]


> vjerojatno da ne piješ folnu homocistein bi ti bio iznad gornje granice što bi onda bila jedna od zapreka za začeće ali to nije indikacija za heparin


.

da,  cudno  mi  ako pijem  5mg  svaki dan  da  je  svejedno  12, skoro  pa  preslo  15    :Unsure: 
kako je  kod  ostalih  koji piju  folnu svaki dan   i kad  nisu u postupku ?  jel  nize  sta ?

meni je  jednom  dr.  ubacio   10mg  folacina  dnevno  ,to je kratko  bilo,
 mozda  i sad  bude  kad  vidi  nalaz

----------


## Miki76

Crvenkapice, da li imas mutaciju na mthfr? Cesto su ta mutacija i poviseni homocistein povezani, barem su meni tako doktori rekli. Tako je i kod mene bilo. Samo poviseni homocistein nije indikacija za NMH, ali u kombinaciji s mutacijama je. Ja osim tog dvoje jos imam i mutaciju na PAI i bila sam na fragminu i folacinu tijekom trudnoce.

----------


## Miki76

Sad sam pogledala sto si gore napisala, izgleda da imas istu situaciju kao ja.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Crvenkapice ja recimo nisam uopće uzimala folnu kad sam radila pretrage i nalazi homocisteina su mi bili manji od 10, tako da vjerujem da bi kod tebe to bilo i više da ne piješ stalno folnu

----------


## snupi

u varaždinskoj bolnici se više ništa ne može izvaditi jer za pola toga nemaju ragense, čak ni za neke osnovne horomone sam čekala mjesec i pol!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sad sam pogledala sto si gore napisala, izgleda da imas istu situaciju kao ja.


zar  imas  isti nalaz  kao i ja  ?

----------


## Miki76

> zar  imas  isti nalaz  kao i ja  ?


Evo, sad sam potrazila nalaz da ti tocno napisem. Dakle, kod mene je bilo ovako:
FII - ok
FV -ok
PAI-1 - 4G/4G (mutirani homozigot)
MTHFR - C/T (heterozigot)
homocistein - 8 mcmol/L (Iako se ta vrijednost uklapa u referentni interval, dr. je rekao da bi trebao biti nizi. S tim da sam isto pila folnu u vrijeme testiranja, sto znaci da bi bez folne vjerojatno bio visi).
ACE nisam radila jer su rekli da je ovo sto imam vec za NMH pa me nije potrebno gnjaviti s dodatnim pretragama.

S takvim nalazom sam od dr. Duica na Merkuru dobila preporuku Fragmin 2500 od transfera i folacin stalno.
Dr. Poljak mi je u postupku dao preporuku da budem na fragminu do 12tt, no kad sam ostala trudna, lijecnicko povjerenstvo na sd-u, gdje sam vodila trudnocu, me je ostavilo na fragminu do kraja trudnoce.

Znaci, nije nam bas 100% ista situacija, ali je vrlo slicna.

Nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla. Sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

ovaj  PAI  nam  nije  isti   kod  tebe  je  4g  /4g  mutirani homozigot  
a  kod mene  4g/5g  

pa nek  objasne   iskusne  
mislim da je to  velika  razlika

----------


## Miki76

To znaci da su kod mene mutirana oba, a kod tebe samo jedan.
Ako se dobro sjecam, neki doktori bi radili razliku po tome da bi meni dali terapiju NMH, a tebi ne. Dakle, tu negdje su radili granicu NMH da ili ne, koliko se sjecam.
No, mislim da bi tvoj gubitak trudnoce u 2. Tromjesecju mogao prevagnuti u odluci da ti se ipak da NMH. Ne znam...

----------


## smarija

crvenkapice i kod mene je PAI 4G/5G heterozigot i ja jos imam mutaciju na MTHFR homozigot,i hematolog i ginekolog su mi rekli obavezno NMH od prvog eventualno drugog dana FET-a ,a do tad pijem aspirin 100,folnu kiselinu,kompleks B vitamina,vitamin C sumeci,zink-selen isto sumecu tabletu ovo sve pod obaveznim svaki dan.S tim da kad predjem na NMH prestajem piti aspirin.Hematolog mi je vec napisala u nalazu da cu koristiti cleaxan 0,6x2

----------


## rozalija

[QUOTE=crvenkapica77;2345023]jesam naravno  jos  davno  
evo  kopiram  

1,*normalni  tip gena  faktor  V
2.normalni   tip   gena  za  faktor  II  
3.MTHFR  -  heterozigotni tip  gena  CT  
4.PAI-1  insercijsko-delecijski  polimorfizam 4G/5G
5.ACE -  insercijski genotip  II * [/QUOTE

Draga imam prijateljicu koja je imala identične mnalaze ko ti, mutacije na MTHFR i PAI i ACE. Bila je pacijent dr POljaka i kada je nakon 6 IVF ostala trudna cijelu trudnoću je bila na fragminu od 2500 jedinica. Poljak joj je rekao da bude do 12 tjedna međutim ona je kontaktirala dr Radončića i on joj je rekao da sa fragminom ide do kraja trudnoće i dva tjedna nakon poroda. Cijela trudnoća je prošla ok. Na tvom mjestu ja bih obavezno uzela fragmin od 2500 jedinica. Ja sam imala isti MTHFR ko ti i puno bolju situaciju sa PAI (5G/5G čak je dr Radončić rekao da to i nije mutacija ustvari da je to nepoznati genotip ili genotip divljeg tipa) ali su moji d-dimeri u trudnoći bili jako veliki i ja sam cijelo vrijeme bila na fragminu od 2500 jedinica.

----------


## mihi0204

ja bi vas prvo sve pozdravila.nova sam.prije 6 god imala sam urednu,skolsku trudnoci roden decko na carski.sada sam imala 2 spontana u godinu dana i napravila test trobofilije pa ako mi netko moze reci o ovome dok cekam termin hematologa
faktorV-normalan
pai1 mutacija (4g/5g)-genotip homozigot mutant
hpa1(glicoprotein)-heterozigot
mthfr(c677t)-heterozigot
ace-I/D
svagdje citam da je pai1homozigont 4g/4g a meni nepise nista samo da je homozigot tj.ovako kako sam i napisala ovdje

----------


## crvenkapica77

> To znaci da su kod mene mutirana oba, a kod tebe samo jedan.
> Ako se dobro sjecam, neki doktori bi radili razliku po tome da bi meni dali terapiju NMH, a tebi ne. Dakle, tu negdje su radili granicu NMH da ili ne, koliko se sjecam.
> No, mislim da bi tvoj gubitak trudnoce u 2. Tromjesecju mogao prevagnuti u odluci da ti se ipak da NMH. Ne znam...


moj  gubitak bebe  u  21tj  nije  zbog  trombofilije, jer  je  beba  rođena  ziva,  imala sam neku infekciju  , tako su  rekli  
a  ne znam  ni sama  ...
nisam  bila nikad  kod  hematologa
dr.  poljak  mi nije nikad  predlagao  heparin,  pa ni poslije  gubitka  bebe,  a  ni  cijenjeni  dr.  Radoncic   kojem sam sve  objasnila  preko maila,  sve nalaze  poslala
...stvarno ne znam   uvijek i uvijek  se  ponovo  vracam  na  ovu  temu  i  kao  da mi vrag ne da  mira   
dr.  kazu  da mi  ne treba  heparin   , eto....
svi  spominju  dr.  Radoncica  kao  jako   iskusnog  dr. u  ovome  ali meni je eto  rekao  da mi ne treba  heparin

----------


## Miki76

Ne znam... Nije da te nagovaram, ali i sama kazes da te to kopka, pa bih ja na tvom mjestu ipak jos malo sve to prokopala. 
I meni je dr. R. Rekao da mi ne treba NMH (poslije sam saznala i razlog te njegove odluke, ali necu sada o tome), no dr. Duic koji me je i slao na sve te pretrage i koji je isto jedan od najboljih u toj domeni, mi je rekao obavezno Fragmin 2500. Nakon toga mi ga je i dr. Poljak preporucio do 12tt, a kao sto sam ti vec napisala, lijecnicko povjerenstvo na sd-u mi je cak i produzilo terapiju do kraja trudnoce, tocnije do 6 tjedana nakon trudnoce.
Da li je kod mene dijagnoza dobila na tezini i zbog moja prethodna 2 spontana, ne znam.
Jesi bas pitala dr. Poljaka za NMH pa je on rekao da ne treba ili je jednostavno "ignorirao" taj tvoj nalaz?

----------


## crvenkapica77

vise   puta  sam ga  pitala  rekao je da  ne treba,  dovoljan je  andol 100  u mom  slucaju  i  folacin  non stop  da  pijem 
ako  tako  dr.  govore  kako bi onda  tek  dobila  recepte  za  inekcije  od  hematologa   ,  tesko  ....jedino da  sama  kupujem

----------


## mihi0204

ja sad citam vase postove pa se nemogu nacuditi kako se vi jadne natezete za uputnice i pretrage,pa normalno da zelite znati gdje zapinje ali njima izgleda svejedno.ovdje(italia) sve te pretrage napravis bez problema doduse i platis sve to jer se ovdje i s uputnicom placa sve ali napravis.ja sam test za trombofiliju platila 50 eura i za 10 dana nalaz gotov

----------


## alma_itd

*crvenkapica 77* nakon 3 postupka u kojima sam imala betu koja se nije pravilno duplala bila sam ocajna i trazila sam od mog MPO dr.da vadim nalaze na trombofiliju,na sto je on mrtav hladan rekao da on standardno ukljucuje Fragmin i aspirin nakon treceg neuspjelog postupka ali ako hocu mogu vaditi nalaze. Vadila sam krv u aprilu,FET bio u junu,od dana et pila aspirin i bockala se Fragminom,nalazi stigli tek nekad u augustu-snizen S protein sto je indikacija za Heparin. Ja sam tad vec bila 2 mjeseca trudna :Laughing:  Sto znaci da bi ja koristila Fragmin i da su mi nalazi bili negativni. Mozda je ovdje drugacija procedura,mozda su vise lezerni prema upotrebi Heparina...Neznam koje posljedice moze imati kod osoba koje ga koriste a kad ne postoje indikacije za to. Sjecam se nekako od pocetka tvoje trudnoce da si cesto postavljala pitanje zasto koristis samo aspirin a ne i fragmin,da sam na tvom mjestu trazila bih dalje,isla kod vise hematologa. Vjerujem da te je strah slijedece trudnoce i sta se moze dogoditi,dovoljno je strasno to sto si dozivjela i sto sa tom tugom moras zivjeti do kraja zivota. Mislim da je bolje da rijesis sve nedoumice prije ulaska u postupak. :fige:

----------


## ljube

> crvenkapice i kod mene je PAI 4G/5G heterozigot i ja jos imam mutaciju na MTHFR homozigot,i hematolog i ginekolog su mi rekli obavezno NMH od prvog eventualno drugog dana FET-a ,a do tad pijem aspirin 100,folnu kiselinu,kompleks B vitamina,vitamin C sumeci,zink-selen isto sumecu tabletu ovo sve pod obaveznim svaki dan.S tim da kad predjem na NMH prestajem piti aspirin.Hematolog mi je vec napisala u nalazu da cu koristiti cleaxan 0,6x2


smarija, ti ćeš biti na clexanu 0,6 dva puta dnevno?
pitam zato jer imamo istu dijagnozu, isto spontani u 9.tt, a dobila od hematologa clexane 0,6, ali jednom na dan nakon FET-a

----------


## mare41

ljube, jel to max doza za clexane?

----------


## Miki76

Crvenkapice, odi jos do hematologa, cisto da budes sigurna da si bar ti napravila sve sto si mogla i da razbistris situaciju u svojoj glavi. Ako ti nije tesko doci do Zg, odi do dr. Duica na Merkur. On nije hematolog, vec ginekolog porodnicar, ali je specijaliziran za patologiju trudnoce i jedan od najboljih za ovaj nas problem. Nadam se da jos uvijek radi tamo, nisam bila kod njega vec dvije godine.

----------


## ljube

mare, nije, još uvijek spada u preventivne doze (tu još može ići i clexane 0,8 i 1,0 ml), ali ova od smarije (clexane 0,6×2) bi već bila terapijska doza

----------


## mare41

zato i pitam, jer se na terapijsku ide povecanjem doze, a ne pikanjem manje dva put dnevno, horor mi i jednom se ubosti, ne znam kako bi dvaput u danu
miki, koliko znam dr duic i dalje radi

----------


## smarija

> smarija, ti ćeš biti na clexanu 0,6 dva puta dnevno?
> pitam zato jer imamo istu dijagnozu, isto spontani u 9.tt, a dobila od hematologa clexane 0,6, ali jednom na dan nakon FET-a


ljube jeste dva puta dnevno (na 12 sati) cu primati tu dozu,vjerovatno zbog 3 izgubljene trudnoce ,i vjerovatno ce tako ostati do kraja trudnoce + 6 nedelja poslije poroda.Tako je i moja prijateljica primala sve isto smo imale sto se tice nalaza,samo je ona uspijevala ostati tri puta prirodno trudna i gubila je trudnoce,poslije toga nije mogla ni ona prirodno da zatrudni i radila je IUI i iz prve ostane trudna sa dvojkama i terapija isto kao i moja,do kraja trudnoce i 6 nedelja poslije poroda,sada ima djecaka i djevojcicu.

----------


## valiana

Bokić evo i mene s jednim pitanjem.Vidim da ste vi sve upućene u puno toga idem kod giniča iduči tjedan pa me zanimaju neke stvari u vezi tih imunoloških pretraga.U kratko ja sam radila kariogram trisomija kromosoma,4 spontana pobačaja i sad jedan ivf+pgd neuspio.Sad me zanima da li bi bilo pametno još kaj izvaditi osim onig standardnih hormona?Eto hvala znam da čete mi pomoć pri mojoj nedoumici! :Smile:

----------


## ljube

*smarija*, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## smarija

ljube nema na cemu  :Yes:

----------


## dim

Pozdrav cure, i ja trebam pomoć, gdje napraviti sljedeće pretrage: mutacija fII i A, te AT III ? Prilikom zadnjeg IVF postupka od dana transfera preventivno mi je MPO liječnik uključio Fragmin 2500, i iz tog postupka imamo živog i zdravog bebača  :Heart: . Sad sam ostala spontano trudna  :Very Happy:  i liječnike muči trebam li ja koaulacijsku terapiju ili ne jer nikad nisam radila nikakve pretrage na tu temu (obiteljska i moja osobna anemneza isključuje postojanje koagulacijskog problema, ali to naravno nije dovoljno za odluku o uzimanju tj. neuzimanju lijekova). Za početak mi je rečeno da napravim gore navedene pretrage i da će one pokazati kakva je situacija. Pa Vas molim za info gdje se mogu napraviti navedene pretrage i koliko se čeka rezultat, te ako je netko te pretrage radio u privatnom labaratoriju da mi napiše gdje i koja je cijena (može i na pp). Hvala unaprijed na odvojenom vremenu za moj problem  :Naklon: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

Većina tih testova se radi u Vinogradskoj ili Rebro, ja sam baš nedavno vadila faktor II i V ali sam u Rijeci vadila pa su mi oni poslali u ZG. Kad već vadiš jel možeš još malo proširiti te pretrage ili si to već vadila ranije?

----------


## mare41

dim, otvori stranicu labosa genos, imaju te pretrage svrstane po panelima pa izaberes jedan, nalazi budu za 7 dana

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Crvenkapice, odi jos do hematologa, cisto da budes sigurna da si bar ti napravila sve sto si mogla i da razbistris situaciju u svojoj glavi. Ako ti nije tesko doci do Zg, odi do dr. Duica na Merkur. On nije hematolog, vec ginekolog porodnicar, ali je specijaliziran za patologiju trudnoce i jedan od najboljih za ovaj nas problem. Nadam se da jos uvijek radi tamo, nisam bila kod njega vec dvije godine.



meni je  zg  daleko  , ja sam  u dalmaciji  

  sta  je  clexan  ?  

da  i mene  bas  zanima  sta  se  događa  sa  krvi  ako  osoba nije za  heparin  , dali to  moze  stetit  ?
znam da  kad  sam bila na  andolu  i krvarila  zbog  mrvice  druge  koja se  cistila  morala  sam  odmah  prestat  s  njim  jer  sam  puno krvarila,  sta  bi se  desilo  da sam  na heparinu  npr.  a  imam  hematom  ?

----------


## dim

Hvala cure, *Mali Mimi* nisam radila baš ništa od pretraga a vezano za koagulaciju, ako imaš koji savjet što još da napravim od pretraga, samo napiši  :Yes: .

----------


## alma_itd

Clexan je niskomolekularni heparin

----------


## Konfuzija

*Crvenkapice,* ne mogu ti te male doze heparina štetiti, a pomažu boljoj cirkulaciji. Izuzetak je jako krvarenje, kada liječnik mora odvagnuti je li veća šteta ili korist.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam od pocetka trudnoce koristila Fragmin i aspirin,a zbog placente previae sam otprilike svakih 4-5 dana krvarila od 28tt. Nekad su mi govorili da ne prekidam Fragmin(dobivala sam ga u 22h,ako je krvarenje bilo npr poslije podne),samo su mi par puta do 33tt rekli da prestanem sa Aspirinom na par dana jer je njegovo djelovanje 24h a djelovanje Fragmina je krace. Doduse ja sam od 28tt bila hospitalizirana,pa su mogli pratiti stanje i sa krvarenjem i sa kontrakcijama.

----------


## smarija

cure posto je meni takodje sve ovo novo i dosta nepoznato,da li je kvalitet i jacina cleaxan-a ili fragmina ista ili ima neke razlike u tim bocama,trazila sam po netu ali bas nesto nisam uspijela naci

----------


## alma_itd

Mislim da je razlika u nekom sastojku koji se dodaje niskomolekularnom heparinu,jer znam jednu kolegicu koja je od fraxiparina imala kozne alergijske reakcije a od clexana ne.

----------


## Mali Mimi

dim imaš na 1. stranici sve pretrage koje se mogu napraviti vezane za koagulaciju i imunološke faktore, osim ovih NK one se više ne rade

----------


## Konfuzija

*Smarija*, clexane i fraxiparine su različite vrste niskomolekularnoga heparina. I jedan i drugi dolaze u različitim dozama, koliko ćeš dobivati i čega najbolje da odredi liječnik.

----------


## smarija

Hvala cure na odgovoru.
Konfuzija dobila sam ja terapiju i krecem sa njom cim odradim FET ,clexan 0,6x2.Samo me je interesovalo sta je bolje clexane ili fraxiparine.

----------


## M@tt

Molim vas ako bi mi netko mogao reći di se u Zagrebu može obaviti kariogram? Isto me zanima da li neki laboratorij radi tu pretragu privatno? Ne mogu ništa pronaći...

----------


## Strašna

Kariogram na Rebru i samo na Rebru...ako se ne varam......

----------


## Konfuzija

Koliko znam, kariotipizacija se ne može obaviti privatno. U Zagrebu na Rebru na uputnicu, termin se prije nije čekao jako dugo, ali nalazi bogme jesu.

----------


## Strašna

Ma da...Gotovo sam sigurna da se to radi samo na Rebru..ja sam ga radila nedavno....prije cca 5 mjeseci....i za narudžbu sam cekala vise od mjesec dana...a bome i nalaz 4 mj...s tim da sam dva puta zvala da vidim kad ce..... Ali to odmah i naglase da se ceka tako dugo.

----------


## M@tt

Hvala vam cure. Koji odjel je to na rebru? Jel ima netko možda kontakt broj?

hvala

----------


## Melem33

> Hvala vam cure. Koji odjel je to na rebru? Jel ima netko možda kontakt broj?
> 
> hvala


Dr. Zupančić, na Rebru....

Nazovi na 01/2376340, i probaj se naručit telefonski, bez centralnog naručivanja, kaži svoju situaciju, ali svejedno mora se imati uputnica i to od ginekologa najbolje sifra neplodnosti....i preporucljivo dopunsko.
Ja sam cekala 1mj na pregled i vadjenje krvi, u travnju su mi izvadili, krajem srpnja dobila nalaze.

----------


## Konfuzija

To ti je odjel pedijatrije, ali njih je nemoguće dobiti na telefon. Ja sam prošle godine slala na ovaj mail: predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr

----------


## Strašna

Meni je bio doktor Begović na Rebru... a zvala sam na 01/2367-234
I da kao što kaže Konfuzija to je odjel pedijatrije. I ja sam se naručivala mailom, a onda me za par dana zvala sestra da potvrdi narudžbu.

----------


## M@tt

Imamo uputnice. Znaci posaljem samo mail da bi se mi narucili na kariogram, ostavim broj i onda bi oni trebali nazvati nas? Ili treba i zvati? 

Hvala

----------


## Strašna

ja sam poslala mail za narudžbu i svakako u njemu kontakt podatke....mene su zvali...a sad ne znam jel to inače praksa....
Uputnice uglavnom trebaju glasiti na odjel humane genetike ili zavod za medicinsku genetiku.
ti svakako možeš probat i okrenut broj......pa ces vidjet sta ce ti reci.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  kolika  je  cijena clexana  ,  jel  i dalje  10  inekcija   170kn  ??

----------


## Majuška

Dakle, nakon 2 missed ab. (u 9 i 11 tt) evo napokon mojih nalaza, prepisujem:

PAI 1 - 5G homozigot
FII - G/G homozigot divljeg tipa
FV - nije rađen jer je APC unutar referenci

Protein C - 115 (ref. int. 70 do 140)
Protein S - 81 (ref. int. 70 do 123)
LAC -  1,13 (ref. do 1,37)
IgG - 2,3 (ref. neg do 10)
IgM - 1,5 (ref. neg do 7)

Hormoni štitnjače
TSH 2,0 (ref. 0,4 - 4,0)
FT4 13,6 (ref. 9-22)

Još samo čekam razinu homocisteina i to je to od pretraga koje sam obavila.
Koliko shvaćam svi nalazi su u redu ali bilo bi super ako netko tko ima iskustva ibaci pogled također.

Jedino što vidim da ste sve redom vadile je pretraga MTHFR što ja nisam.
Pretpostavljam da ni ne trebam ako će homocistein biti u granicama normale? 

Hvala unaprijed cure

----------


## maca papucarica

Majuska, koliko ja vidim sve ti je ok sto se trombofilije tice, jedino ne razumijem ovo u vezi Faktora V, a znam da je on jedan od bitnijih... Mthfr neki dr vise ni ne pisu, jer, izgleda, nije jako bitan.
Citala sam da cure govore za fT4 da bi bilo dobro da je iznad 15, a tvoj je malo nizi..? 
Nadam se da ce ti se javiti netko ko zna vise.  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

tako je, maco - ft4 bi pogotovo u zimskim danima trebao biti iznad 15. mada TSH je super, a ft4 nije nešto ekstra snižen... možda da još izvadiš antitijela štitnjače i konzultiras dr. R...

----------


## Majuška

a vidiš, super da ste mi rekle, pojma nisam imala to za ft4...

ajde budem tako napravila, izvadila antitijela i javila se dr. R (to mi je ionako bilo u planu, vidim da ga svi spominjete)

Tx cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Majuška

evo stigao nalaz:

anti TPO 11,62 (<34)
anti TG 30 (<115)


sve se čini ok, zar ne?

----------


## hope31

jel mi moze ovo neko protumacit za prijateljicu je MTHFEc677t heterozigot
pai 1 4g/5g- homozigot 4g

----------


## Ozana

Samo da vas pitam, da li je ATIII isto sto i Anti Trombinska antitijela? Svugdje citam da se pominje problem kod deficita ATIII a meni su oni poviseni, ref vrijednosti su -18 kod mene su 36... ne znam sto bi to moglo da znaci

----------


## pirica

> jel mi moze ovo neko protumacit za prijateljicu je MTHFEc677t heterozigot
> pai 1 4g/5g- homozigot 4g


prijateljica sam ja  :Grin: 
ajmo help

----------


## Konfuzija

Nije mi jasno, kako 4g/5g a homozigot 4g? Onda valjda 4g/4g ili.. ? Ja imam 4g/4g mutaciju i uzimam heparin. Za MTHFR ne znam, netko će se već oglasiti, ali to se navodno rješava s folnom.

----------


## Aurora*

> Nije mi jasno, kako 4g/5g a homozigot 4g? Onda valjda 4g/4g ili.. ? Ja imam 4g/4g mutaciju i uzimam heparin. Za MTHFR ne znam, netko će se već oglasiti, ali to se navodno rješava s folnom.



Istina, ne moze biti 4g/5g i homozigot. Ako je 4g/4g onda je homozigot, a ako je 4g/5g onda je to heterozigot.

Ako je pirice i kod tebe MTHFR heterozigot i PAI homozigot onda je to isto kao i kod mene, zbog cega sam i ja bila na heparinu cijelu trudnocu.

----------


## pirica

> Istina, ne moze biti 4g/5g i homozigot. Ako je 4g/4g onda je homozigot, a ako je 4g/5g onda je to heterozigot.
> 
> Ako je pirice i kod tebe MTHFR heterozigot i PAI homozigot onda je to isto kao i kod mene, zbog cega sam i ja bila na heparinu cijelu trudnocu.


a dr R mi je odgovorio da na osnovu dva markera pozitivnih na trombofiliju ipak ne moze govorit o trombofiliji, ništa čekam ostale nalaze, za koje vg nema reagensa pa ću se načekat

----------


## Aurora*

> a dr R mi je odgovorio da na osnovu dva markera pozitivnih na trombofiliju ipak ne moze govorit o trombofiliji, ništa čekam ostale nalaze, za koje vg nema reagensa pa ću se načekat


Hm, sto li se to desilo u medjuvremenu da je taj isti dr. R meni rekao da na osnovi takvih nalaza treba heparin, a tebi sad kaze da ne treba? 

Inace, na temelju ovih nalaza u Rijeci su mi dijagnosticirali Antifosfolipidni sindrom i takodjer su smatrali da mi je potreban heparin u trudnocu.

Nego, sta je onda sa tvojim nalazom za PAI, da li je homozigot ili heterozigot?

----------


## pirica

> Hm, sto li se to desilo u medjuvremenu da je taj isti dr. R meni rekao da na osnovi takvih nalaza treba heparin, a tebi sad kaze da ne treba? 
> 
> Inace, na temelju ovih nalaza u Rijeci su mi dijagnosticirali Antifosfolipidni sindrom i takodjer su smatrali da mi je potreban heparin u trudnocu.
> 
> Nego, sta je onda sa tvojim nalazom za PAI, da li je homozigot ili heterozigot?


pa pise točno kako je hope napisala
PAI -1 (4G/5G) - homozigot 4G

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hm, sto li se to desilo u medjuvremenu da je taj isti dr. R meni rekao da na osnovi takvih nalaza treba heparin, a tebi sad kaze da ne treba? 
> 
> Inace, na temelju ovih nalaza u Rijeci su mi dijagnosticirali Antifosfolipidni sindrom i takodjer su smatrali da mi je potreban heparin u trudnocu.
> 
> Nego, sta je onda sa tvojim nalazom za PAI, da li je homozigot ili heterozigot?


Aurora ja bih rekla da je i dr. R. dobio "jezikovu juhu" pa se baš ne želi miješati pogotovo ako nisi njegov pacijent, prema onom što je meni odgovorio a vidim i drugima. 
Pirice jesi li ti uzimala u 1. trudnoći terapiju?

----------


## pirica

> Aurora ja bih rekla da je i dr. R. dobio "jezikovu juhu" pa se baš ne želi miješati pogotovo ako nisi njegov pacijent, prema onom što je meni odgovorio a vidim i drugima. 
> Pirice jesi li ti uzimala u 1. trudnoći terapiju?


a nisam to i je sad ispada problem tj misterij tj sta ja znam

----------


## maca papucarica

> *Hm, sto li se to desilo u medjuvremenu da je taj isti dr. R meni rekao da na osnovi takvih nalaza treba heparin, a tebi sad kaze da ne treba?* 
> 
> Inace, na temelju ovih nalaza u Rijeci su mi dijagnosticirali Antifosfolipidni sindrom i takodjer su smatrali da mi je potreban heparin u trudnocu.
> 
> Nego, sta je onda sa tvojim nalazom za PAI, da li je homozigot ili heterozigot?


Koliko sam ja shvatila, u zadnje se vrijeme puno istrazuje trombofilija tj. utjecaj nm heparina na zanosenje i odrzavanje trudnoce i nema puno studija koje dokazuju njegovu djelotvornost (kad su blazi oblici trombofilije u pitanju). 

*pirice* jesi mu spomenula 3 biokemijske, mislim da bi s obzirom na to ipak mogla dobiti preporuku za heparin.

----------


## pirica

Ma jesam spomenula sam biokemijske

----------


## maca papucarica

Moj dr je isto bio hocu/necu dati mi heparin (ja imam MTHFR TT, ACE I/D), ali mi je i homocistein bio jako nizak, pretpostavljam da je to prevagnulo da ipak tu ima jos nesto, pa sam ga uzimala od pozitivne bete do 15 tt.

Jako sivo podrucje cini mi se...

----------


## crvenkapica77

sta  sada  ne  valja  ni kad  je  homocisten nizak   ??
ma  svaka  cast  dr. R.  ali meni nije jasno  netko jest  za  heparin  a netko nije ( naravno  isti nalaz  )  ....pa  mene  vise  glava  boli od  toga  svega

----------


## pirica

> sta  sada  ne  valja  ni kad  je  homocisten nizak   ??
> ma  svaka  cast  dr. R.  ali meni nije jasno  netko jest  za  heparin  a netko nije ( naravno  isti nalaz  )  ....pa  mene  vise  glava  boli od  toga  svega


Ja sam bila kod dr R i on je u startu iskljucio trombofiliju radi uredne trudnoce ali kao kad kolega trazi napravite i to. I eto poz dva markera ostalo cekam. Ono sta mene kod mene zivcira je tsh koji varira a ne obraca se pozornost na to. Dugogodisnji spotting jaki i dugi prijem plus iscjedak iz prsiju a prolaktin u redu. Stalno mi jedno pobija drugo i umorna sam vise od svega

----------


## mare41

dva i dva ista spominjana nalaza nemaju istu tezinu ako ima ili nema spontanih-taj odgovor od jednog dr-a sam linkala negdje na ovoj temi

pirice, bas dr R posvecuje paznju varirajucem tsh, al ako su ti antitijela uredna onda tu nema sta

----------


## pirica

> dva i dva ista spominjana nalaza nemaju istu tezinu ako ima ili nema spontanih-taj odgovor od jednog dr-a sam linkala negdje na ovoj temi
> 
> pirice, bas dr R posvecuje paznju varirajucem tsh, al ako su ti antitijela uredna onda tu nema sta


Nema spontanih al imaju tri biokemijske i 9 ivf postupaka, a nalaze antitijela cekam...

----------


## mare41

znam draga, mislim da biokemijske ne ulaze pod spontane, ne znam, da mozda odes prof djelmisu na konzultacije, jer bitno je, ako i krenes s heparinom, da ti kasnije se on odobri preko bolnice

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad sam se baš sjetila kako je alma_itd pisala kako kod njih (negdje vani ne znam točno koja država) daju nakon 3 neuspješna IVF-a heparin preventivno a kod nas ni nakon 10 postupaka i evo par biokemijskih (u slučaju pirice)

----------


## alma_itd

Tacno...zemlja je Belgija. Ukljucen mi heparin i aspirin od dana ET a tek nakon 2 mjeseca od transfera stigli nalazi koje sam vadila mjesec dana prije transfera. Do tad sam se naprimala heparina.

----------


## mare41

mm, i prag će ga dati, al ko što sam pisala-ako nema indikacije po nalazima, tada sami kupujemo do kraja trudnoće plus 6 tjedana

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma jasno mi je kako to kod nas funkcionira nego me zanima jel vani onda pokriva to zdravstvo ili si isto pacijenti sami kupuju ako nema dijagnoze, evo alma_itd ti si to prošla pa znaš

----------


## alma_itd

Sve lijekove koje sam morala koristiti u toku postupka mi je snosilo zdravstveno. Recepte za fraxiparin i Aspirin sam dobijala od mog MPO ginekologa i kupovala u apoteci po puuuuno manjoj cijeni od one koju bi placala bez recepta,npr aspirin sam sa receptom placala 3 eura a bez recepta kosta 12 eura. Fraxiparin sam placala oko 20 eura sa receptom,nemam pojma koliko bi kostao bez recepta(a mislim da se bez recepta nemoze ni kupiti).Troskove koje sam imala za Fraxiparin mi nije niko ''refundirao''. Lijekove koje sam koristila u stimulaciji(Decapeptyl,Gonal-f,estofem),sam dobijala kod mog MPO gin,nisam nista placala. A kupovala sam Utrogestan na recept i placala isto oko 3 eura.

----------


## Mali Mimi

a oko 20 E dođe i kod nas fragmin bez nekih popusta ali onaj od 2500 Iu

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Sad sam se baš sjetila kako je alma_itd pisala kako kod njih (negdje vani ne znam točno koja država) daju nakon 3 neuspješna IVF-a heparin preventivno a kod nas ni nakon 10 postupaka i evo par biokemijskih (u slučaju pirice)


ovako bi trebalo i kod nas  i vjerujem  da  bi  bilo trudnoca  ali  kad  ti moras  kod nas molit  za  heparin  ,  trazit,  nervirat  se,  obilazit  puste  dr.  itd  itd  ...

----------


## pirica

a nista ja cekam jos ostatak nalaza, pa cu vidit kakvi ce ostali bit
jedino sta me muci sta ocito ima puno sitnica koje kod mene ne stimaju, same za sebe nisu problem ali zajedno jesu, a nitko ih ne sagledava zajedno

----------


## Aurora*

*pirice* kakve ti budu vrijednosti TSH?

----------


## pirica

> *pirice* kakve ti budu vrijednosti TSH?


od 2,5-3,5

----------


## Aurora*

> od 2,5-3,5


Meni to ne izgleda lose. 

Moj TSH je znao biti i 5,5.  Vazno je jos kakav ti je FT4. On mislim da ne bi smio biti ispod 15. I kako meni nikada nije bio ispod toliko dr. R, koji je opet jedini za kojeg znam da polaze paznju i na to, je rekao da je s tim sve OK.

Inace, vidim da nas dvije imamo dosta jednakih problema. Od istih mutacija, preko TSH i spottinga sve do biokemijske (ja sam doduse imala samo jednu) i naravno problema sa zacecem...

Usput da pitam, koliko ti traje lutealna faza?

----------


## pirica

> Usput da pitam, koliko ti traje lutealna faza?


hmmmm eh od 15-17 dana, ovisno koliko traje spotting

----------


## Ozana

Zanima me, kakve ima veze duzina luteinske faze i MPO postupka? Mislim, s obzirom da smo u postupku prepune raznih hormona, i jos + utrogestani... 

pirice, to sto ti kazu da nije u piranju trombofilija, jer si imala vec jednu trudnocu i porodjaj, apsolutno nema veze s mozgom. Znam zenu koja je imala jednu potpuno normalnu i zdravu trudnocu, rodjeno isto takvo dijete, poslije je imala par pobacaja i to u kasnijim mjesecima trudnoca. Utvrdili su da ima trombofiliju i to MTHFR homozigot, u sljedecoj trudnoci je imala heparin i sve je bilo ok, trudnoca se uspjesno zavrsila. Sto znaci da je trombofiliju imala i ranije u prvoj trudnoci, ali tada ocigledno nije pravila problem.

----------


## pirica

ma luda sam i sama vise od svega, ako jos koji nalaz potvrdi ovaj ne gine mi NMH, e sad nadat se da ce ga jos nesto potvrdit ili ne to je ono najgore, ako me kuzite

----------


## Marlen

Pirica molim te jel mi možeš napisati kakav spotting ti imaš i koje probleme u vezi njega. Mislim da nas mući isti problem.
Naime primjetila sam (već to traje godinu ili dvije) da između 19 i 23 dc tj. 4-5 dana od ovulacije jedan dan imam prave menstrualne bolove, nekad sat-dva žestoko, a  nekad cijeli dan slabije. Onada nakon toga taj isti dan ili drugi, primjetim na papiru dok se brišem oskudnu roza do crvenu sukrvicu, a kasnije na gačicam smeđkasto brljavljenje. To nekad traje do menge, nekad prestane na dan dva pa se opet pojavi do menge.
Više me izluđuje, nije to uopće obilno ali kužim da mi hormoni štekaju, a kad sam vadila hormone (2x u 7godina) bili su uredni.
Jel i ti imaš takve spottinge? 
 Za MTHFR sam i ja heterozigot i transfuziolog mi je preporučio prekoncepcijski Aspirin 100mg i folnu kiselinu, drudi nalazi su mi bili ok pa o drugom ne znam.

----------


## pirica

meni ti je spotting 5-7 dana prije m, krene lagano pa svaki dan sve jace do m

----------


## Ozana

Ja sam spotting imala onda kad sam imala polip, poslije histeroskopije kad je polip otklonjen, nikad mi se vise nije ponovio. 

Sto se tice aspirina, da li znate da trebate da ga pijete prije spavanja? Ako ne znate, pijte ga tako, onda najbolje djeluje.

----------


## uporna

*pirica* aspirin sam pila u obje svoje na kraju spontane trudnoće i čim sam zatrudnila prelazila na NMH, igrom slučaja navečer jer sam u jutarnjoj šemi pila euthyrox i bormergon a navečer bromergon, aspirin i folnu (popriličan broj tableta).
Inače za MTHFR TT sam homozigot.
Žao mi je što u tvojoj priči kao da gledam sebe prije 5-6 godina sa iznimkom što si prethodno iznjela jednu trudnoću. 
To je problem u RH što ako se problem ne sastoji samo od jedne očigledne stvari već nekoliko "sitnica" koje zajedno onemogućavaju ostvarenje ili iznošenje trudnoće, nema doktora koji će to sve sagledati i koordinirati već pogledaju da si iznjela trudnoću i da su to mala odstupanja koja nisu bitna.
Mislim da je sve jako jako bitno jer godine i broj neuspjelih postupaka je po meni glavni indikator da se sve mora sagledati kao cjelina.
A tebi za sve to treba puno vremena, novaca i strpljenja.

A za TSH on definitivno mora biti oko 2 za uspješno ostvarenje trudnoće (mišljenje doktorice nuklearne medicine koja je i sama prošla mpo pa mislim da sigurno jako dobro razumije taj dio).
Čujemo se.

----------


## TrudyC

> A za TSH on definitivno mora biti *oko 2* za uspješno ostvarenje trudnoće (mišljenje doktorice nuklearne medicine koja je i sama prošla mpo pa mislim da sigurno jako dobro razumije taj dio).


Ja sam čak čula info oko 1  :Undecided:

----------


## Vrci

A meni je endic rekao da je svejedno, glavno da je u ref.vrijednostima  :Very Happy: 

Ali u nekom dokumentu za mpo u rh sam nasla preporuku za tsh ispod 2 (ili 2.5, tako nesto)

----------


## Konfuzija

Ameri kažu oko 1, kod nas vole da je oko 2.

----------


## tetadoktor

kod nas je preporuka za TSH do 2,5 a kod amera do 1,0 zbog dvanja štoperice koja naglo povisuje TSH

----------


## pirica

ja sam danas poslal nalaze dr R na mail, rekao je da to je za euthyrox (idem endokrinologu 11.03.), a kako je mail bio privatni tako je i odgovor na nalaze PAI-1 i MTHFR drugaciji

----------


## Mali Mimi

hm eto vidiš...

----------


## Snekica

Molim pomoć! Nakon dugo vremena, konačno sam dobila uputnice za svašta nešto pa vas molim da mi kažete gdje se to vadi.
* kariotipizacija za oboje + genetsko savjetovanje - Rebro, pedijatrija, mail predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb.hr ?
* antifosfolipidna antitijela, LAC, aPL - Rebro, ali gdje? Isto kao i kariotip.?
* genetski faktori trombofilije - Petrova3? Naručuje se ili ne?
Uputnice imam u ruci ali ne bi htjela poslati na neki krivi mail. Tnx!

----------


## snupi

mislim da i ovo za  kariotipove šalješ na centralno naručivanje na rebru!

----------


## tetadoktor

Ja sam ti radila ovako: PAI1 i MTHFR u Petrovoj - vade krv bez naručivanja od 7.30 do 11 sati
                                 homocistein - VV - naručuje se
kzzk@kbcsm.hr - ti je mail u Vinogradskoj, ja sam im pisala i vrlo brzo dobila odgovor koje pretrage mogu kod njih napraviti zbog reagensa.

kariogram za sada nismo radili pa taj dio ne znam

sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

Poslala sam mail pa ću vidjeti! Tnx

----------


## snupi

kariogram sam ja radila na rebru i ceka se mjesec dana da dođes na red i mjesec dana nalaz!

----------


## Strašna

> kariogram sam ja radila na rebru i ceka se mjesec dana da dođes na red i mjesec dana nalaz!


Nadam se da je ovo neka novija informacija...ja sam cekala mjesec dana na kariogram, a nalaz tocno 4 mj. iako sam zvala 2 puta u to vrijeme...i pitala moze li brze... Radjeno je u 10 mj prosle godine.

----------


## dea84

ja nalaz kariograma čekam već 4,5mj

----------


## Zima77

> ja nalaz kariograma čekam već 4,5mj


gdje si radila pretragu

----------


## Snekica

> ja nalaz kariograma čekam već 4,5mj


 :Shock:  
Poslala sam mail pa ću vidjeti kad sam naručena. U vg nema naručivanja, jedino ne rade genetiku

----------


## snupi

Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak u vinogradskoj i rekla je žena da se naručuje  - vadila sam protein c is , ATIII,FII, protrobmin(G20210A)  i faktor V leidn, još je žena rekla da smo mi zadnja tura po starom sistemu da se po novom naručuje za pretrage i vađenje krvi. Pai-1 i MTHFR sam radila u Petrovoj 3, Serologiju na klamidiju u Rockfellerovij-hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo, A  kariotipove na Rebru, jedino  kaj ja tak dugo nisam čekala nalaz!

----------


## dea84

> gdje si radila pretragu


na Rebru

----------


## Strašna

> gdje si radila pretragu


Kariogram se ja mislim radi samo na Rebru....

----------


## snupi

da samo na Rebru!

----------


## mare41

kariogram radi i sv Duh

----------


## Mia Lilly

> kariogram radi i sv Duh


Prvi glas.
To već dugo?
Predpostavljam da bi na Sv. Duhu mogla biti manja gužva.

----------


## mare41

mislim da je to i m@tt napisao, ako se ne varam, a jos sam negdje to procitala, i mislim da je od nedavno

----------


## Strašna

Moguce da je od nedavno..ja sam radila mozda prije pola godine....i tada se radio samo na Rebru...

----------


## tetadoktor

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...40#post2354740

mislim da je to od M@tta

----------


## nina977

Kariogram se radi i na Sv.Duhu,citogenetski lab,čeka se na red oko 3-4 tjedna  a nalaz 3 tjedna (meni ga poslali  za 2).

----------


## pirica

> jel mi moze ovo neko protumacit za prijateljicu je MTHFEc677t heterozigot
> pai 1 4g/5g- homozigot 4g


FII mi je g/g homozigot divljeg tipa
plus ovo gore

----------


## Marlen

Pirica mislim kad u nalazu piše 'divljeg tipa' to znaći normalan nalaz.Ako griješim nek me netko ispravi... I sretno dalje za seku ili bracu preljepe poput tvoje L.

----------


## pirica

antitrombin AT 114,4 (70-120)
protein C 130 (70-140)
apc rezistencija 0,99 (>0,86)
protein S 86 (70-123)
IgG 1,2 (<10)
IgM 0,5 (<7,0)
fosfolipidna antijela jos čekam

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Pirica mislim kad u nalazu piše 'divljeg tipa' to znaći normalan nalaz.Ako griješim nek me netko ispravi... I sretno dalje za seku ili bracu preljepe poput tvoje L.


 Je, "divlji tip" je ok nalaz.

----------


## pirica

i ovo sve ostalo se čini ok
(osim pai 1 i mthfr)

----------


## snupi

sigao jedan dio mog nalaza;MTHFR-normalan tip
PAI-1- homozigot  4G

----------


## natasanikola

dee-dee citala sam tvoje stare postove pre mnogo godina jasam nova na forumi i pisem iz makedonije moj doktor ovde mi je preporucio najaci tip folgard tablete (valjda su te folgard rx) koje si i ti citajuci ovde koristila.Medjutim ja nikako nemogu da ih nabavim u americi traze recept a preko interneta one najace ne mogu nikako da nabavim mozes li mi pomoci na koji nacin da dodjem do njih ?????

----------


## Vrci

Zna li netko sto treba pisati na uputnici za kariogram za sv. Duh?

----------


## pinny

> Zna li netko sto treba pisati na uputnici za kariogram za sv. Duh?


Za kariogram (ili upucuje se na kariogram) i citogenetski laboratorij (to je dijagnosticka pretraga).

Trebaju dvije uputnice. Jedna za tebe od ginekologa i jedna za supruga od doktora opce prakse.

----------


## Nina84

Pozdrav, nedavno sam dobila nalaze analize gena za trombofiliju ali ne znam jesu li ok ili ne, pa ako netko zna.. pomoc je dobrodosla  :Smile: 
Faktor V - normalni tip gena za faktor V
Faktor II - normalni tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR - heterozigotni tip gena (CT)
PAI-I - insercijski polimorfizam 5G/5G
ACE - insercijsko-delecijski genotip (ID)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nina meni se čini da ti je to uredu

----------


## inaa

drage moje,evo ja sam dobila nalaze gena za trombofiliju,na kojima sam ja inzistirala.

   1. normalan tip gena za faktor v
   2.normalan tip gena za faktor II
   3.heterozigotni tip gena CT
   4.insercijsko- delecijsk ipolimorfizam4G/5G
   5.Insercijsko-delecijski genotip ID

malo sam nestrpljiva, pa ako mi može netko nešto natuknuti prije mog mpo dr-a

----------


## snupi

inaa di svi vadila  krv i koliko si cekala nalaze?

----------


## inaa

> inaa di svi vadila  krv i koliko si cekala nalaze?


vadila sam u Splitu,a čekala malo više od tri tjedna.Nalaze mi poslali poštom u Mostar

----------


## snupi

genotip g/g divljeg tipa,pv mi je 112 a granica mu je do 70,, inr je od 2,0-3,5 moje je 0,90,apc je do 0,86 moj je 1,01,homozigot 4 G

----------


## snupi

ostalo sve ok

----------


## Snekica

> Poslala sam mail pa ću vidjeti kad sam naručena. U vg nema naručivanja, jedino ne rade genetiku


Moram priznati da su me jako razočarali na Rebru, poslala sam mail prije 3tjedna, još mi se nije udostojio nitko odgovoriti da li sam i kad naručena. Ali sam zato zvala Sv.Duh, poslati će epruvete na adresu i za 3tj moram vaditi krv i poslati im jednom od dostavnih službi. Savjetovanje na Sv.Duhu sam ugovorila i odradila za 3 dana, dok se u Pretrovoj 3 i Vinogradskoj nisam ni naručivala (ne treba) već došla i odradila. Moram pohvaliti Vinogradsku jer su mi ženskice vadile krv nešto prije 11h, a inače vade do 9. Svaka čast! Neke nalaze dobivam poštom, neke mailom, tako da ne moram putovati ili tražiti nekog da mi podigne nalaze!

----------


## snupi

sneki ja sam sve dobila ili postom ili mailom i u u roku od 3 tjedna!

----------


## Snekica

ma da, znam da tako šalju, nego, htjela sam samo pohvaliti rad pojedinih klinika, odnosno njihovog osoblja.

----------


## Lotta81

Imam pitanjce, pa ako ima dobra dušica koja bi mi mogla odgovoriti ( i veliko hvala)

Dakle, upućeni smo napraviti kariogram i išli bi ga raditi na Rebro. Koliko se čeka na red i koliko se čeka nalaz? I na koji odjel moramo ići? Što mora pisati na uputnici?
Rade li na Rebru  LAC, AcL i obradu na trombofiliju? Ako da, na koji odjel moramo ići? I što mora pisati na uputnici?

I ako je netko išao raditi OGTT i Inzulinsku rezistenciju i AMH. Znam da to rade na Vuku Vrhovcu, treba li se naručiti prije? I koliko se čeka na nalaze?

Pošto mojim doktorima je ovo "špansko selo" moram se sama informirati i sve im ja izdiktirati. 

Ako netko zna, puno hvala

----------


## Konfuzija

Na Rebru se to sve radi u istoj zgradi, onoj zelenoj. U prizemlju lab (najbolje nazovi onaj njihov br. za informacije pa pitaj rade li to sve, odgovor često ovisi o tomu imaju li reagense trenutno), a kariotipizacija na prvom katu, odjel pedijatrije, kod dr. Begovića. Na termin se obično ne čeka dugo, ali nalaze, hm.. kariotipizaciju smo čekali 3 mj., a tromb. markere oko 4 tjedna. Što treba pisati na uputnici? Misliš na pretragu koja se traži? Kariogram, koliko se sjećam, ali to ti valjda doktor zna napisati. Samo pazi da ti stavi onu šifru neplodnosti jer inače moraš platiti. Morate imati dvije uputnice za kariogram, svatko svoju.

Na VV rade, moraš se prethodno naručiti, ali se ne čeka dugo, a i nalazi brzo dođu. Broj je 01/2353-883, baš sam neki dan zvala.

----------


## Lotta81

Konfuzija puno ti hvala. :Smile: 

Imam vremena čekati jer smo na redu za postupak krajem 9 mj. A i navikla sam se stalno nešto čekati. :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Bokić,drage moje!
Dok čekam da mi endokrinolog promjeni terapiju za štitnjaču dogovorila sam se sa dr.A da ja i suprug ponovimo sljedeće pretrage-HBsAg,anti HBs,anti HBc,
anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test,anti HIV 1 i 2.Zanima me gdje u Zagrebu mogu obaviti navedene pretrage,treba li se naručiti i koliko se čeka na nalaze?

----------


## snupi

Hrki zovi vinogradsku , rebro i hrvatski zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu(Petrova 3) . A mozda se moze i sve izvaditi  i na VV

----------


## Mucica

Cure jel koja od vas radila PAI ukupni u serumu u Petrovoj? Ja sam prošli tjedan vadila krv i danas sam dobila nalaze kad ono u nalazu  :Shock:  napravili su mi genetiku!!!! Kaj bi trebalo pisati u nalazu za ukupni Pai u serumu??? hvala

----------


## snupi

kaj ti pise da si heterozigot ili homozigot i genitipizacija npr 4G ?

----------


## snupi

meni je na uputnici pisalo pai1 i mthfr

----------


## Mucica

Snupi ja sam genetiku već radila, to sam za PAI mutirani homozigot! Sad sam trebala napraviti ukupni PAI u serumu ( i točno to ukupni u serumu je pisalo na uputnici) a oni su meni napravili genetiku umjesto toga pa sam sad skroz zbunjena... Ako netko zna gdi mogu napraviti tu pretragu i kako treba izgledati taj nalaz nek mi please javi! Vinogradska i Rebro to ne rade, a u Petrovoj sam sad bila!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mucice*, a zbog čega moraš raditi ukupni pai? Meni to nitko nije tražio.

----------


## Mucica

*Konfuzija* meni je reko dr. Radončić da još i to napravim... I sad sam skroz zbunjena jer ne znam gdi to napraviti, koga god zovem oni ne rade, a u Petrovoj su rekli da rade pa su mi na kraju umjesto toga napravili genetiku...

----------


## pirica

> Snupi ja sam genetiku već radila, to sam za PAI mutirani homozigot! Sad sam trebala napraviti ukupni PAI u serumu ( i točno to ukupni u serumu je pisalo na uputnici) a oni su meni napravili genetiku umjesto toga pa sam sad skroz zbunjena... Ako netko zna gdi mogu napraviti tu pretragu i kako treba izgledati taj nalaz nek mi please javi! Vinogradska i Rebro to ne rade, a u Petrovoj sam sad bila!


  radi ti navodno Labor cenra, ali provjeri s njima cca 300 kn mislim

----------


## Nina84

zna li itko gdje u St ili Zg ima privatno uraditi LAC i antikardiolipinska antitijela?

----------


## maca papucarica

> zna li itko gdje u St ili Zg ima privatno uraditi LAC i antikardiolipinska antitijela?


Mozda da nazoves Polikliniku Analiza u St

----------


## Nina84

probala već, ne rade  :Sad:

----------


## sven&iva

Cure/žene trebam malu pomoc...
frendica mi je u 1/2013 laparoskopski izvadila jedan jajnik (drugi je kao "posusen")
menstruaciju je zadnij put imala u 2/2013 do danas nista
dobila ovakve nalaze
Pai-1 hetrerozigot 4g/5g
amh 1,14 pmol/LEstradiol 27 pmol/L
LH 32,5 iu/L
Fsh 67,2 iu/L
prolaktin 23,3
antitrombin 119,8 (gornja gran 125)
protein c 130,7 (gornja gran 140)
hemoglobin A1C 5 (gornja gran 6)
Lupus antikoagulant negativan
Nizak PV inr 0,9
Niski Mcv i Mch i neutrofilni gran
Poviseni limfociti
Moze malo neko pojasjenje ako netko ima iskustva
Unaprijed zahvaljujem

----------


## Mali Mimi

uf ovdje ima svega i genetike i krvnih nalaza koliko vidim.
AMH joj je jako nizak a Fsh jako visok i to bi mogao biti problem, tako da moja preporuka je da čim prije krene negdje ako već i nije kasno, nažalost...ovo drugo koliko se ja kužim nije ništa zabrinjavajuće. Limfocite isto nek iščekira da nije neka upala ali svakako nek ne gubi vrijeme

----------


## rikikiki

ima užasno visok FSH i LH i jako nizak AMH što upućuje na menopauzu .. koje ti je frendica godište?

----------


## rikikiki

ja sam PAI u serumu radila u vinogradskoj, ali to je bilo prije nekoliko godina .. 
krv nisam vadila u labu nego na nekom odjelu na 5. katu ako se dobro sjećam ..

----------


## sven&iva

Cure hvala Vam na odgovorima
Frendica je 75 god,ima vec dva neuspjela postupka i njen mm ima los spermiogram.
Da rekli su joj da je u menopauzi ali se ipak nadala da ce uspjet sa svojim jajnim stanicama.
Spremaju se za donaciju pa ganja sve nalaze da moze predat za hzzo,tak da nam je imunologija bila strana pa sam vas pitala

----------


## snupi

pai1 sam ja vadila prije mjesec  dana na hrvatskom zavodu za transuzijsku  medicinu, on se nalazi u Petrovoj 3 , malo nize bolnice na istoj strani!

----------


## Mucica

Pirica i Rikikiki hvala na info! Vinogradska više ne radi, isto tako ni Rebro ni Petrova! Pokušat ću u onom privatnom laboratoriju pa što bude...
Snupi ja sam taj PAI1 već napravila ali to je genetika a ne ono što meni treba!

----------


## crvenkapica77

zanima  me  jel  se  HOMOCISTEIN  povecava  u trudnoci  iako se  redovno koristi  folna  ?

----------


## snupi

HOMOCISTEIN  i lupus  antikoagulant  di se vade na rebru vise ne, da li zna tko gdje da ih idem vaditi?

----------


## frka

homocistein na Vuk Vrhovcu, a ako je ovo drugo LAC, onda u Vinogradskoj (i čini mi se u Petrovoj 3) - nedavno sam se raspitivala za poznanicu...

----------


## tetadoktor

jedino je pitanje imaju li reagensa

nazovi i Vinogradsku i VV i provjeri

----------


## snupi

zvat cu sutra i pitat cu, hvala curke!

----------


## snupi

homocistein na VV , a za LAC pokusam dobiti vinogradsku ali se nitko ne javlja!

----------


## anđeo26012013

samo budi uporna!! i ja danas trebam zvat za neke nalaze i već sam nervozna jer znam koliko im dugo treba da se jave

----------


## Snekica

pošalji im mail na kzzk@kbcsm.hr

----------


## frka

prije tjedan, dva sam slala mail na ovu adresu koju je Sneki okačila i odgovorili su za čas. i radili su LAC svaki dan 7-9h - nema naručivanja. vjerujem da se ništa nije promijenilo u par tjedana...

----------


## snupi

curke ovak je sitacija homocistein idem vaditi na Vv. Lac, faktor V leiden(opet),Tr, Rtc, kks . SE- vinogradska. Zovete ako vas kaj zanima na broj 013787383-to je broj od laba u vinogradskoj! Sneki kaj tebi treba poslati na mail?

----------


## snupi

u vinogradskoj nema naručivanja- tak su mi rekli dođete tam svaki dan od 7 do 9! Najbolje je doci u pola 7 , tak sam ja dosla zadnji put, iako je bilo vec u to vrijeme 10 ljudi. Jer poslije su uzasne guzve! iako sam bila među prvima dosla sam na red tek u 8 i 10.

----------


## snupi

sve rjesila u Vinogradskoj!!bas sam happy!!

----------


## dino84

Cure, molim pomoć! Dobila sam neke pretrage za obaviti pa vas molim da mi napišete di se šta vadi, da li se naručuje i šta treba pisati na uputnicama.
Kariogram se radi na SD? Koliko sam uspjela pročitati naručuje se? Šta sve spada u genetske čimbenike trombofilije? Da li su to Faktor V, Faktor II, PAI I, MTHFR, ACE? Morat ću sve svojoj ginekologici izdiktirati što da mi napiše jer se ona još nije susrela s tim. Imam još i antifosfolipidna antitijela - aPL i LAC. LAC sam pročitala da se radi u Vinogradskoj. A taj aPL?

Hvala vam unaprijed na pomoći!

----------


## dita 76

Poštovane,
Radila sam analize na trombofilne mutacije :Razz: ROTROMBIN II, FAKTOR V(LEIDEN V), MTHFR -oni su normalni, ali
 PAI I je -HETEROZIGOT, ALEL VISOKOG RIZIKA.
Možete li mi pojasniti šta to znači.
Hvala

----------


## ivka13

Gdje se u Zagrebu mogu napraviti MTHFR i PAI? Da ne spomenem da su me Vg, Petrova, Rebro i Sv. Duh redom odbili. Čekam još da se VV izjasni? Koji privatni lab to radi i koliko košta?
Hvala!

----------


## dino84

ivka, ja sam PAI i MTHFR jučer izvadila u Hrvatskom zavodu za transfuzijsku medicinu, Petrova 3. Nema naručivanja, a krv vade svaki dan od 7.30 - 11 sati. Za nalaze su mi rekli da će biti gotovi za desetak dana.

----------


## lberc

cure,molim vas pomoć,kak imam već dosta neuspjelih transfera iza sebe,jel mogu ja dr molit za neke dodatne pretrage,znam da su dosta škrti za uputnice jer ja nisam imala ni jednu biokemijsku ni spontani...ne znam uopće koje pretrage mogu napraviti...ne znam više ima li smisla hodati na postupke,bez još nekih dodatnih pretraga
hvala vam puno

----------


## Laura123

I ja sam isto vadila tamo, na uputnici mi je pisalo PAI 1, i ne treba biti natašte.

----------


## snupi

Iberc kako ti mozemo pomoci?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Iberc*, odraditi imunološke i pretrage na trombofiliju, u dogovoru sa svojim MPO-ovcem, čudi me da ti to već nisu predložili. Štitnjaču i prolaktin si, pretpostavljam, prekontrolirala, kao i briseve.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam molila dr.T za pretrage i rekla mi je da ne može jer nemam nijedan spontani!!!!
Ja joj velim a šta je s tim da uvijek prokrvarim 8dnt... Ništa nije rekla... I zato idem sad na VV....

----------


## lberc

hormoni,papa i brisevi su mi dobri,ciklusi redoviti,krvna slika dobra,amh je rekla dr da je isto dobar...istina da ne dobivam puno stanica,ali vračali su mi već i savršene blastice pa opet niš
kika,meni sad u postupku nije pogledala ni jedan jedini nalaz,mislim da bi bar mogli hormone pogledati,pa kaj moramo imati 20 neuspjelih postupka kaj bi nam dali da napravimo neku pretragu,koja bi nam pomogla da zatrudnimo..užas
a,niš idem sad opet na vv,bum vidla,možda dobim kakve dodatne pretrage

----------


## lberc

zaboravila sam reči,zadnji put kad sam došla gin po uputnicu,nije bila moja dr nego drugi koji je prije bio moj još kad nisam ni krenula u mpo,ali je on prešal na specijalizaciju pa sam se drugoj prebacila,uglavnom sjetil me se,pa sam ga pitala kaj još da napravim od pretraga i on je predložil trombofiliju i laparoskopiju(valjda sam dobro napisala) da se vidi ak imam endometriozu...pa kaj nebi neko od doktora već skužil za tih skoro 10 godina da imam endometriozu?

----------


## dino84

Ja sam uspjela dobiti dodatne pretrage od doktora, iako iza sebe imam samo jednu biokemijsku i nemam spontanih. Imam 4 neuspjela IVF-a iza sebe i jedan FET. Dr. je rekao da ne vjeruje da ćemo naći razlog neuspjeha u tim pretragama, ali meni je puno lakše kada znam da sam i to sve provjerila. 

Tako da, cure, pitajte, inzistirajte na pretragama, iako znam da je teško i da ih doktori teško pišu. Sretno!

----------


## ivka13

Ni ja nemam niti jednu biokemijsku ili spontani i kod nas je muški faktor neplodnosti, ali je doktor rekao da je 5 neuspješnih transfera itekako indikacija za imunološke pretrage. Pa eto, idemo i to obavit prije nastavka mpo priče.

----------


## lberc

> Ni ja nemam niti jednu biokemijsku ili spontani i kod nas je muški faktor neplodnosti, ali je doktor rekao da je 5 neuspješnih transfera itekako indikacija za imunološke pretrage. Pa eto, idemo i to obavit prije nastavka mpo priče.


mislim da bi i nama bilo vrijeme

----------


## dino84

Dobila sam nalaze od genetskih čimbenika trombofilije. Stanje je slijedeće:
Faktor V Leiden - *normalan tip*
Faktor II protrombin - *normalan tip*
MTHFR C677T - *heterozigot*
PAI-1 (4G/5G) -* heterozigot 4G/5G*

Koagulogram mi je uredan i protein C. Ostalo još čekam. Komentare molim jer nailazim na svakakva iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Molim vas da li mi iko može išta reči o rezultatima ovih mojih pretraga. Dr.ću zvati kada mi svi nalazi budu gotovi (imam još kariotip), ali do tada ću izludjeti...

aT-TPO- *75*     ref. vrijednosti 0-34
La skrinin *45*    ref.vrijednosti 30-41
LA potvrdn *35*  ref. vrijedosti  26-31

kardi IGG   *2,2*
kardi IGM *18,3*
faktor II i V je u granicama ref.vrijednosti, kao i DHEAS, anti TG, i svi ostali hormoni štitne i polni. čekam nalaz kariotipa.

----------


## Lotta81

pozdrav :Smile: 

Molila bi koju dobru dušicu da me informira jesam li ja dobro sve pohvatala gdje  treba obaviti slijedeće: Dakle, krećem:
homocistein na Vuku Vrhovcu
MTHFR na zavodu za transfuziju- Petrova 3
LAC, aCL/ACA IgG i Igm u Vinogradskoj??
protein S, protein C, AT-III, F-II i faktor V Leiden u Vinogradkoj ili  ??, s ovim mi skupa piše i PAI -1 ali koliko sam shvatila on se radi u Petrovoj 3 (zavod za transfuziju), tako da mislim da ću morati po uputnicu gdje piše samo PAI. 
Zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

----------


## dino84

Vinogradska ti ne radi protein S, a ne radi ga ni Zavod za transfuziju. PAI -1 Vinogradska isto ne radi, ali radi Zavod za transfuziju. Ovo sve ostalo je kako si napisala. Barem sam tako ja vadila u 5. mjesecu.

----------


## uporna

> M
> 
> aT-TPO- *75*     ref. vrijednosti 0-34
> 
> .


Štitnjača polako gubi svoju funkciju - čim antitijela porastu ne postoji terapija za snižavanje već se prati TSH

Ovaj dio sa faktorom II i V mi nije jasan kako si napisala da je u granicama ref. vrijednosti jer meni je za jedan pisalo da je dokazana točkasta mutacija a u drugom da je negativno - nikakvih ref. vrijednosti nije bilo.
Nisi napisala koliki ti je TSH jer nije isto da li je 1,5 ili 3,5 a oboje je unutar referentnih vrijednosti.

----------


## mostarka86

> Štitnjača polako gubi svoju funkciju - čim antitijela porastu ne postoji terapija za snižavanje već se prati TSH
> 
> Ovaj dio sa faktorom II i V mi nije jasan kako si napisala da je u granicama ref. vrijednosti jer meni je za jedan pisalo da je dokazana točkasta mutacija a u drugom da je negativno - nikakvih ref. vrijednosti nije bilo.
> Nisi napisala koliki ti je TSH jer nije isto da li je 1,5 ili 3,5 a oboje je unutar referentnih vrijednosti.


aha...TSH je 2, 27...i toliki je otprilike evo dvije godine, koliko vadim ove hormone.
ne razumijem ti ja ništa...na nalazu piše ostale koagulacijske pretrage, i tu ispod ta dva faktora i LA skrinin i potvrdn. 
i da FSH je bio 9, sada je 5,5  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lotta81

> Vinogradska ti ne radi protein S, a ne radi ga ni Zavod za transfuziju. PAI -1 Vinogradska isto ne radi, ali radi Zavod za transfuziju. Ovo sve ostalo je kako si napisala. Barem sam tako ja vadila u 5. mjesecu.


Hvala

----------


## mostarka86

joj, opet ja...samo još jedno pitanjce. kome se trebam javiti kada prikupim ove nalaze, ko daje terapiju kada je nešto loše u ovim imunološkim,trombofilijskim pretragama?

----------


## snupi

Molila bi koju dobru dušicu da me informira jesam li ja dobro sve pohvatala gdje treba obaviti slijedeće: Dakle, krećem:
homocistein na Vuku Vrhovcu
MTHFR na zavodu za transfuziju- Petrova 3
LAC, aCL/ACA IgG i Igm u Vinogradskoj??
protein S, protein C, AT-III, F-II i faktor V Leiden u Vinogradkoj ili ??, s ovim mi skupa piše i PAI -1 ali koliko sam shvatila on se radi u Petrovoj 3 (zavod za transfuziju), tako da mislim da ću morati po uputnicu gdje piše samo PAI.
Zahvaljujem na odgovoru.*homocistein  ti radi isto vinogradska , ali mislim da vise ne radi protein  s, ostalo sve vinograska* *osim pai i mthfr- petrova*, ja sam vadila prije mjesec dana, toplo preoprucam da u vinogradsku dođes u 20 do 7 makar otvaraju tek u 7 i 15 i pocnu raditi pola 8 , *jer tamo su guzve za podivljati bila tri pua pa ti govorim iz vlastitog iskustva!*

----------


## snupi

Mostarka da li te na vađenje  pretraga hematolog ili ginekolog vaditi pretrage?

----------


## Lotta81

*Snupi* hvala na odgovoru. Ići ću onda u Vinogradsku kada oni većinu toga rade. 
 Još jedno pitanje. Jel to moram ići tamo na drugi kat endokrinološki laboratorij ili neki drugi laboratorij? (mislim na onu zgradu iza kioska gdje se ulazi s dvorišne strane)

----------


## snupi

samo zovi za protein znam da jednog vise ne rade,ides u mikrobiolosli labaratorij on ti je u dvoristu u prizemlju, do njega ti je kiosk sa pecivima.

----------


## mostarka86

> Mostarka da li te na vađenje  pretraga hematolog ili ginekolog vaditi pretrage?


MPO ginekolog...jel se trebam njemu javiti?

----------


## Lotta81

> samo zovi za protein znam da jednog vise ne rade,ides u mikrobiolosli labaratorij on ti je u dvoristu u prizemlju, do njega ti je kiosk sa pecivima.


Hvala ti puno. Znam gdje je to. (i sad mi je puno jasnije zašto je uvijek  tamo puno ljudi ispred ulaza). Doći ću ranije (ranoranioc sam inače) , moram na posao što prije stići.

----------


## kruca

Pozdrav svima, 
trebam pomoć...trudna sam 25 tj (nakon 7-og IVF-a) i pijem Andol 100 od transfera, danas radila KKS i nalaz trombocita dosta nizak 119 (158-424), jel to može biti od Andola? Što se tiče uzimanja Andola dobila sam različite odgovore od dr-a (MPO dr mi je rekao da mogu prekinuti s Andolom nakon 14,15 tj, moj ginekolog je rekao da ga pijem da ne može štetiti, privatni gin isto to..tako da sam ja nastavila..sve do sad, sad me brine ovaj nalaz).
Inače, radila sam koagulacijske pretrage nakon 5-og IVF i svi nalazi su bili u redu....Andol dobivala svaki put nakon transfera, kao i svi. Budući vi imate puno iskustva sa time, mislite li da bi mi trombociti mogli biti tako niski zbog Andola i da li da ga prekinem?
I da, ako ima kakve veze...i eritrociti i hemoglobin mi je ispod donje granice.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Kruca*, dok ti se netko potkovaniji ne javi.. Andol se pije do 30 i nekog tjedna jer se tada događa nešto u razvoju bebe zbog čega se više ne smije piti. Jesi li radila testove na hereditarnu trombofiliju? Čini mi se da je netko dobio heparin i bez indikacija, samo zbog godina i sigurnosti bebe.
Najbolje bi bilo otići nekom dobrom hematologu ili MPO-ovcu koji se kuži u te stvari, spominjalo se Đelmiša i Radončića. Ja tu ne bih ništa na svoju ruku.

----------


## snupi

dobar  hematolog je ptrof Labar ali on i kosta , njegove prve konzultavoje su 500 kn, a polikloinika u kojoj radi  nalazi se iznad poliklinikw ivf  u Vocarskoj, za drzavne doktore  ne znam!

----------


## kruca

Radila sam pretrage za trombofiliju (LAC, Protein C, S, MTHFR...) svi nalazi ok. Bila danas kod svog gina, rekao da dok ne padnu ispod 50 da nećemo pričati o tome i da nastavim piti Andol. Zvala i privatnog, on rekao isto da nastavim i ponovim nalaze za 2,3 tjedna, ako budu još padali da onda prekinem. Al moj gin smatra da nema potrebe to sad provjeriti, budemo to kasnije.....joj, luda sam od svega.

----------


## Inesz

kruca

anodl ne smanjuje broj trombocita, već se smanjuje vjerojatnost agregacije trobocita tj sljepljivanja trombocita

evo link:
http://www.perinatology.com/Referenc...et%20Count.htm

u kojem možeš vidjeti broj trombocita u trudnoći.

uglavnom, u 2. trimestru normalan nalaz trombocita  je 155-409.

ja bih na tvom mjestu napravila kompletne koagulacijske pretrage-veliki koagulogram i drugo-tlak, proteini... čisto da se uvjerim da je sve ok jer neka stanja u trudnoći mogu dovesti do snižavanja broja trombocita. 


nikako ne bih čekala da trombociti padnu ispod 50.

----------


## Lotta81

S obzirom da zadnjih par mjeseci (5,6 i 7 mj.) obavljam pretrage na sve i svašta evo najfriškijih informacija gdje se što može obaviti:
PAI i MTHFR u Petrovoj 3 (Zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu) - ne treba se naručivati, a nalaz se čeka 2 tjedna
LAC, FII, Faktor V Leiden, APTV u Vinogradskoj (laboratorij je u zgradi (prizemlje) pored pekarskog kioska  - ne treba se naručivati, a nalazi se čekaju mjesec dana.
Homocistein se radi na Vuku Vrhovcu, pretraga se čeka (od trenutka narudžbe) 2-3 tjedna, koliko se čeka nalaz to još ne znam (kad obavim javim.)
Acl/ACA i IgG i Igm radi Rebro - danas se naručila i dobila termin u 10. mj, dakle čeka se 2 mjeseca za samo doći na red.
Kariogram se radi na Rebru (za doći na red se čeka do mjesec dana, a na nalaz 4 mjeseca) i na Svetom Duhu (mislim da je tamo puno brže, treba ih pitati)

Eto, nadam se da će nekom pomoći.

----------


## snupi

homocistein mozes isto vaditi u vinogradskoj.

----------


## ivka13

> homocistein mozes isto vaditi u vinogradskoj.


Vg i Petrova više ne vade homocistein, prema zadnjim informacijama radi ga VV

----------


## snupi

onda ispravak u 4. mjesecu su jos radili.

----------


## amazonka

Homocistein se u Vinogradskoj ne radi već dulje vrijeme.
Provjereno.

----------


## theorema

:Bye:  pozdrav cure
moj ginekolog ne zna napisati uputnice za pretrage  :neznam:  točnije ne zna popuniti ''upućuje se______________''
za neke pretrage sam zaključila sama nakon čitanja topica, a neke ne znam, pa ako znate molim vas dopunite/ispravite me

LAC - medicinska biokemija (vinog)
PC - ??
PS - medicinska biokemija (vinog)
aCL - ??
ATIII - ??
fV Leiden - medicinska biokemija (vinog)
MTHFR - transfuzija (kako se to točno zove??)  (petrova3)
homocistein - metabolički laboratorij (??) (vv)
veliki koagulogram - ?? (jel se na uputnicu piše tako ili aptv, tv, fibrinogen, trombociti?)

----------


## snupi

mthfr i  pai1 ti je petrova ili ti hrvatski zavod za transfuzijsku(nema narucivanja),aptv.... je radila vinogradska  i proteine c i s  nazovi  radije i pitaj jer stalno nekaj mjenjaju kod njih nemas narucivanja, ali dođi u pola 7 ujutro- toplo preporucam, a za homocistein na vv se moras naruciti.

----------


## theorema

snupi taj dio sam polovila, mene muči što treba pisati na uputnici, jer gink ne zna i moram mu točno donijeti što da napiše na onu crtu ''upućuje se_____'' (naziv specijaliste/djelatnosti zdravstvene zaštite)

----------


## žužy

Pozdrav *theorema*,i moj ginić je ko i tvoj,i  to me isto brinulo.Došla sam mu sa svojim popisom pretraga koje bi htela napraviti a na kraju mi je pod "upučuje se" samo napisal-testovi na trombofiliju.
S tim sam otišla u Petrovu 3 i napravili su mi sljedeće pretrage: D-dimeri ELFA Vidas,Antitrombin III,Protein C,Faktor V Leiden,fAKTOR II protrombin,MTHFR,PAI-1.

A upučeno je bilo na Hrvatski zavod za transfuzijsku medicinu,Petrova 3 Zagreb.

----------


## theorema

žuži hvala  :Wink:

----------


## theorema

dok mi je svježe... upute gdje se što vadi
transfuzija petrova 3 radi:
ALA (antileukocitna antitjela) samo ponedjeljkom; ATA (antitrombocitna antitjela) PV (protrombinsko vrijeme) APTV (aktivirano parcijalno tromboplastinsko vrijeme) FBG (fibrinogen), faktori trombofilije (tu ulazi f V Leiden i sve ostalo na f), HLA tipizaciju, PC, AT III, MTHFR
rade od 7,30 do 11, ne morate biti natašte

vinogradska - medicinska biokemija (kod kioska s pecivom) radi: nešto od gore navedenog 
+
LAC (probir na antifosfolipidni sindrom) i aCL (Antikardiolipinska protutijela IgG i IgM), njih petrova ne radi
rade od 7-9

rekla mi sestra u vg nek požurim s vađenjem, jer neće biti reagensa
a protein S ne radi nitko jer nema reagensa  :rolleyes:

----------


## Lotta81

theorema Petrova 3 radi i PAI
IgG i IgM ti radi Rebro ( kad sam bila u Vg tam su mi rekli da to ne rade), termin za to se čeka 2 mjeseca

----------


## theorema

Vidiš to se stalno mijenja,  igg i igm sam radila danas u vg, bez naručivanja i čekanja,  ali pitanje je do kad će imati reagense. 
Da..zaboravila sam napisati za PAI

----------


## theorema

Hvala što me dopunjujes, možda kome pomogne.

----------


## theorema

može li mi netko tko ima više iskustva pojasniti ovaj nalaz? koliko je to komplicirano? hoće biti dovoljni aspirin i folna?

MTHFR c677t  homozigot (mutacija)
pai1  4g/5g   homozigot 4g

ostali nalazi su ok, homocistein još nisam vadila

----------


## kika222

Pozdrav žene, za tj dana idem kod dr.A ali sam nestrpljiva pa molim ako mi netko može pojasniti nalaz:

MTHFR(C677T) homozigot( mutacija)
PAI -1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G , ostalo je  valjda ok!
Hvala

----------


## žužy

*kika*,i ja sam heterozigot u PAI 1. I moj mpo doktor Strelec i dr Radončić su se složili da je PAI slab faktor i da ne treba nikakva preventivna terapija.Zanima me kaj bude tebi tvoj dr rekao.
Kaj se tiče MTHFR,tu bi mogla dobiti neku terapiju,nadam se da ti se budu javile cure s tim iskustvom..
*theorema*,ne kužim kak si ti homozigot ako si 4G/5G ?

----------


## theorema

ni ja..tako mi piše

----------


## Konfuzija

Theorema je homozigot na PAI-1, ali oni to tako malo nerazumljivo pišu. Meni za tu mutaciju daju heparin, mada se slažu da nije big deal.

----------


## AAvalon

Pozdrav cure, nadam se da mi mozete pomoci. Iz BIH sam, i nedavno sam radila nalaze genetskih mutacija na trombofiliju. Nalazi su ovakvi:

Faktor II - heterozigot GA
FV Leiden - heterozigot GA
MTHFR - heterozigot CT
PAI-1 - heterozigot 4G/5G
ACE - homozigot I/I ( normalni tip)

Ja koliko vidim, imam cetiri mutacije a i rekli su mi da imam jako visok rizik od trombofilije u odnosu na generalnu populaciju. Pretpostavljam da cu u sljedecoj trudnoci primati heparin, pa me interesuje da li bih trebala izvaditi jos neke nalaze? I ima li jos neko sa ovolikim brojem mutacija?

Inace, godinama smo se lijecili od neplodnosti. Prva trudnoca iz inseminacije nakon svakakvih komplikacija zavrsila porodm u 38.tt sa zdravom bebom hvala Bogu (bez heparina, tada nismo imali ove nalaze). Nakon toga dvije prirodne trudnoce, obje zavrsile vrlo rano spontanim pobacajem, nakon cega je moja ginekologica preporucila paletu testova, izmedju ostalog i gore navedene. Nadam se da mi mozete pomoci savjetima o potrebnim daljim nalazima, zaista zelim da uradim sve sto je u mojoj moci da ako ikad ponovo zatrudnim tu trudnocu iznesem, jer mi ovi spontani jako jako tesko padaju. Hvala vam scima unaprijed.

----------


## mrvica7

Curke moje, MOLIM VAS ZA POMOĆ, sutra ili prekosutra je transfer, a nalaz za trombofiliju i koagulaciju su ovakvi, koagulacija sve je super, a za trombofiliju PAI 1 ( 4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 5G..sve ostalo je u redu, osim PAI..da li je ovo za heparin ili nešto slično ili nije potrebno ništa..HVALA NA ODGOVORIMA..pusaaaaa..velika slova su samo zbog hitnoce odgovora..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *kika*,i ja sam heterozigot u PAI 1. I moj mpo doktor Strelec i dr Radončić su se složili da je PAI slab faktor i da ne treba nikakva preventivna terapija.Zanima me kaj bude tebi tvoj dr rekao.
> Kaj se tiče MTHFR,tu bi mogla dobiti neku terapiju,nadam se da ti se budu javile cure s tim iskustvom..
> *theorema*,ne kužim kak si ti homozigot ako si 4G/5G ?


Vezano za ovo zadnje homozigot/heterozigot sa nalazom 4G/5G koliko sam ja skužila može s tim nalazom biti ili jedno ili drugo ovisi koji gen prevladava u krvi, tako mi je objasnio dr.R, i svakako je bolje kad si heterozigot kod ovog drugog cure su dobivale terapiju ovisno o tome kako odluči dr. neke heparin a neke andol

----------


## bubekica

*theorema* ti si homozigot 4g/4g.
cure heterozigot je ako postoje razliciti aleli za isti gen (aleli za tu mutaciju su 4g i 5g) homozigot je ako su aleli isti (znaci ili 4g/4g ili 5g/5g).
sto je od toga dobro, lose i za koju terapiju nemam pojma, ovo sto sam napisala je samo genetika.

----------


## mrvica7

Dilema oko toga, samo ja prolazim već kroz sedmi postupak sa odličnim embrijima ali još niti jedan nije bio uspješan i onda je došao taj nalaz homozigot 5G

----------


## mrvica7

I da, već sam pila i andol i aspirin 100 i nisu bili od pomoći

----------


## Inesz

> Dilema oko toga, samo ja prolazim već kroz sedmi postupak sa odličnim embrijima ali još niti jedan nije bio uspješan i onda je došao taj nalaz homozigot 5G




PAI-I 5G/5G je homozigot divljeg tipa, tj. posve uredan nalaz.

----------


## sara10

Cure sa iskustvom jel mi možete reći jel ovo uredan nalaz: PAI-1 insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4G/5G)? Kada sam pokazala te nalaze gena za tombofiliji mpo dr-u, rekao je da je to sve ok!

----------


## njanja1

dobila sam nalaz imunologije konacno,nakon 7 tj cekanja i uzasan je bar koliko ja mogu procjenit :Sad:  IgG su svi poviseni i jos sto nekih stvari, ali za sljedeci ivf ovi IgG su problem,jer oni "brane" tijelo od embrija,ja imam sojine infuzije kuci u proslom postupku sam jednu koristila kod transfera...negdje sam citala da se vise puta mora koristit u mjesecu prije punkcije ili kako vec ako neko zna bila bi mu zahvalna za info...hvala

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure sa iskustvom jel mi možete reći jel ovo uredan nalaz: PAI-1 insercijsko-delecijski polimorfizam (4G/5G)? Kada sam pokazala te nalaze gena za tombofiliji mpo dr-u, rekao je da je to sve ok!


meni je  isti  takav  nalaz   +  onaj  mthfr   i ne koristim heparin   ....

----------


## sara10

*Ninja* tko ti je rekao da su IgG problem za postupak? Što to točno znači kad su IgG povišeni, da postoje neki virusi, da je imunitet narušen? A što znače IgM???

----------


## njanja1

sara10 moram priznat da sam to izguglala  :Smile:  jer termin kod dok imam tek za 2 tj... IgM je ako sam dobro prevela imunoglobolin

----------


## ljube

njanja1, koliko ti je visoki titar IgG i IgM aCL protutijela?
Da li si radila i LAC (lupus antikoagulant)?

----------


## njanja1

dok se snadjem na nalazu  :Smile:  a izgleda nije kod nas isti nalaz u becu kao u hr...
IgG je 1670mg/dl na nalazu pise da je normalno do 1700
IgM je 446mg/dl normalno je do 350
Cl I LAC nestoje;TPO je 1143.6!!! a normala do 60 i ako sam dobro prevela antinuklearna :Smile:  su haos
ja odo veceras za hr na´godisnji a termin kod doktora tek za 2tj doslovce cu poludit  :Sad:

----------


## njanja1

naravno da guglenim ko nenormalna  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

TPO ti samo znači da imaš autoimunu bolest štitnjače, kakav ti je tsh?
Moja je isto bio u tisućama neko vrijeme

----------


## njanja1

ovdje stoji samo anti-TSH 0.81 a nedavno sam vadila nalaze stitne i dobila terapiju euthyrox 2*1 ili je premalo ili nemam pojma a ova me antitjela igg i ostala bas sekiraju

----------


## Vrci

Onda ti je štitnjača sređena, bit ćeš i dalje na terapiji. To je malen problem

Ostalo ne znam, držim fige da je ipak dr. google glup i da nije ništa  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

IgM ti je umjereno povišen (ako se odnosi na antikardiolipinska protutijela), no nije to takva panika, u principu bi ga trebalo provjeriti u 2 ili više navrata s razmakom od barem 12 tjedana pa onda zaključiti ima li mjesta sumnji na antifosfolipidni sindrom, ali ne vjerujem da će te slati toliko to obrađivati. Dobro bi bilo da imaš LAC izvađen, da se i on vidi, ali sve u svemu nema tu neke posebne mudrosti osim acetilsalicilne kiseline (Aspirina) i heparina. Vidjet ćeš sa svojim doktorom.
Kako ti je regulirana štitnjača, jer ovaj anti-TPO ne snižavaš terapijom, nego držiš u normali TSH i fT4?

----------


## ljube

Eto, već Vrci odgovorila za štitnjaču.  :Smile:

----------


## njanja1

ljube hvala na savjetu,vadit cemo i LAC a aspirin cu sad dole kupit pa probat,mada imam i sojine infuzije kuci i njih cu ja upotjebit pred postupak jer nevjerujem da ce mi dozvolit jos jedno vadjenje imunoloskih nalaza do 12-tog mjeseca,sa stitnjacom imam problema tsh je 4.5 sad po dvije tablete pijem u jutro a sljedecu kontrolu imam pred postupak...jer neidem vise u postupak dok tsh nebude oko 2 sta god doktori ovdje rekli...

----------


## njanja1

:Heart: vrci hvala i tebi

----------


## mostarka86

molim vas, jedno pitanje. da li ima gdje privatno da radi imunolog u RH? bilo gdje, otišla bi svuda, samo da me neko pregleda i odrediti terapiju. naime, imam povišen Igm, pozitivna LA antitijela-LAC, i Anti TPO. išla hematolog, poslala me imunologu. na imunologiji mi rekli da dođem početkom sljedeće godine za termin na proljeće (pošto imamo samo jednog imunologa u gradu). u nove postupku ne bi trebala ići dok to ne riješim, tako da mi je u cilju da što prije me pregleda dr.?

----------


## njanja1

http://www.klein-putz.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61897
ja se nadam da ce nekome pomoci...je na njemackom al mozda uspijete prevesti (ja bar imam tu opciju na laptop ) :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

trebam frisku info koliko se ceka na kariogram - pretragu i nalaze - na rebru?

----------


## nina977

Ja sam radila na Svetom Duhu,sve zajedno sa cekanjem termina i nalaza trajalo oko mjesec dana,za Rebro ne znam ali mislim da se puno duže ceka

----------


## bubekica

hvala!

----------


## Lotta81

Bubekica ne idi na rebro, mi smo bili brzo naručeni, ali vadili krv u 6. mjesecu, a nalaz stigao početkom 11. mjeseca. Odite bolje na Sv. Duh manje se čeka.

----------


## vatra86

bok cure imam pitanje...
imala sam spontani u 21 tt i doktorica iz bolnice napisala na nalaz da trebam napraviti stečene i nasljedne faktore trombofilije, moj soc gin je rekao da ce mi to dati naknadno.. ja vise nis ne kuzim kakve su to pretrage jer sam pročitala da su to i LAC i antitrombin, proteins S itd.... e sad mene zanima sta treba pisati na uputnici i da li to bez beda soc gin moze napisati up za to ili moram kod hematologa prije.. e i rekao mi je da se to radi u Rijeci, jer sam iz Istre. pa ako moze neke odgovore, malo sam zbunjena...

----------


## kika222

> bok cure imam pitanje...
> imala sam spontani u 21 tt i doktorica iz bolnice napisala na nalaz da trebam napraviti stečene i nasljedne faktore trombofilije, moj soc gin je rekao da ce mi to dati naknadno.. ja vise nis ne kuzim kakve su to pretrage jer sam pročitala da su to i LAC i antitrombin, proteins S itd.... e sad mene zanima sta treba pisati na uputnici i da li to bez beda soc gin moze napisati up za to ili moram kod hematologa prije.. e i rekao mi je da se to radi u Rijeci, jer sam iz Istre. pa ako moze neke odgovore, malo sam zbunjena...


Meni je gin napisao samo molim napraviti faktore na trombofiliju... Išla sam u petrovu 3 u zg, ako nemaš dopunsko plaćaš 1000 kn negdje, sa dopunskim je besplatno!!!
Sretno ti vatrice!!

----------


## žužy

Evo *vatra*,kopiram svoj post odozgora...
Došla sam mu (svom soc. gin.) sa svojim popisom pretraga koje bi htela napraviti a na kraju mi je pod "upučuje se" samo napisal-testovi na trombofiliju.
S tim sam otišla u Petrovu 3 i napravili su mi sljedeće pretrage: D-dimeri ELFA Vidas,Antitrombin III,Protein C,Faktor V Leiden,fAKTOR II protrombin,MTHFR,PAI-1.

----------


## vatra86

E super, znaci oni u labu znaju sta treba vaditi..imam dopunsko tako da je i to rijeseno.. Idem sad pitat na rijecki topik di se to vadi.. Hvala cure..pusu saljem veeeliku

----------


## bubekica

> Meni je gin napisao samo molim napraviti faktore na trombofiliju... Išla sam u petrovu 3 u zg, *ako nemaš dopunsko plaćaš 1000 kn negdje*, sa dopunskim je besplatno!!!
> Sretno ti vatrice!!


ako je na uputnici sifra N97 (ili 98, vise ne znam) - neplodnost - oslobodjeni ste placanja participacije!

----------


## žužy

Tako je,mene nisu tražili dopunsko,imala sam N97 na uputnici.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam bila zvala tel, pa mi je sestra tako rekla, nisam spominjala N97... Pošto imam dopunsko bilo mi je svejedno...
Hvala Bogu barem neka korist od ove naše dijagnoze :Yes:

----------


## kika222

Molim vas žene jer mi možete napisati koje od ovih pretraga idu na istu uputnicu??? Pošto toga ima puno..

1.SE,KKS,urinokulturu,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,G GT,LDH,ALP,urea 
kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram, TORCH 
2. NK-stanice CD 56,CD 19-Imunološki lab.Rebro 
3. Antinuklearna protutjela 
4. Antitireoidna protutjela 
5. Anti DNA protutijela (Anti SS DNA,DS DNS) 
-Anti SS-A protutijela (Anti Ro) 
-Anti SS-B protutijela (Anti La) 
-Anti Sm protutijela 
6. Antikardioplinska protutijela 
7. Lupus antikoagulans-LAC -Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
8. Homocistein-Metabolički lab Rebro 
9. Faktor V Leiden-Koagulacijski lab Rebro 
10. Faktor II-protrombin G2021A 
11. MTHR (metilen tetrahidrofolat reduktoza) C677T 
12. Antitrombin III 
13. Proteins S 
14. Protein C 
15. Kariotip oba partnera u zavodu za Humanu genetiku,Rebro 
16. HLA tipizacija oba partnera- u centru za tipizaciju tkiva Rebro
. U pon idem žicat gin možda mi se smiluje pa da mu znam reći... Jel dosta napisati samo imun pretrage??
Jel se to sve može napraviti odjednom na rebru ili sd?? Hvala vam!!!

----------


## Snekica

Ako se ne varam, sve ide na uputnicu jedino neznam hoće li ti dati uputnice ako nema pismenu preporuku od specijaliste. Moja znam da ne daje, tu ima jako skupih pretraga pa ih ne daju ako zaista to nigdje nije preporučeno za napraviti. Ali... probaj žicati, možda upali! Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

kika
HLA tipizacija, NK i CD stanice-tko ti je to preporučio i zašto?

----------


## bubekica

To je izvuceno s prve stranice ove teme. 
Kika, posaljem ti pp predvecer.

----------


## kika222

Nije mi nitko preporučio, vidjela sam na prvoj str. popis pretraga...Ne znam koje pretrage trebam, hvatam se za slamke.. :Sad: 
Tražim razlog zbog kojeg uvijek prokrvarim isti dan pa sam mislila da razlog možda leži u imunologiji. Dr.A smatra da nema indikacija, nisam ni mogla razgovarat s njim, odmah me pogurao van i rekao mi je "bit će"...
Ja nažalost nemam puno vremena, moram nešto poduzeti, još imam 2 stimulirana i jedan prirodnjak, koji mi se čini beskoristan pošto je pitanje jel bi uopće imala js... Ne znam kud da krenem ako ne na imunologiju?? Ako koja od vas trudilica ima savjet, drage volje ih primam :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Kika, 

mislim da će ti cure koje su u zadnje vrijeme radile neke od ovih pretraga dati savjet gdje se koja pretraga radi.

Ajmo, cure... pomagajte.

Ovo što ja mogu:
ovo pod 1. (osim TORCH)
1.SE,KKS,urinokulturu,GUK,OGTT,bilirubin,AST,ALT,G GT,LDH,ALP,urea 
kreatinin,APTV,mali koagulogram

Ovo ti može dati i tvoj ginekolog bez osobite preporuke mpo-ovca, ove pretrage ti može dati i tvoj dr obiteljske medicine. 

TORCH-pretraga, najvjerojatnije se radi u Zavodu za transfuzijsku medicini u Petrovoj 3.


Ovo pod 16. HLA tipizacija radi se na Rebru, Klinički zavod za kliničku i molekularnu mikrobiologiju

----------


## Argente

Svakako napravi sve pretrage do kojih možeš doći, ali zašto ti je čudno što prokrvariš uvijek isti dan, mislim i M dobiješ približno isti dan, zar ne?
Koliki su ti inače ciklusi? Ako su značajno duži ja bih možda prije okrivila progesteron  :neznam:

----------


## kika222

Prokrvarim 11dposlije punkcije koja ja najčešće 12dc.. Inače su mi ciklusi 30 dana... I ja sam mislila da je progesteron problem ali dr veli da je utrogestan dovoljan za normalnu razinu progesterona.. Ja mislila da stavljam 3x3 poslije transfera i dr nije dao..

----------


## Marlen

Kika22 ne mogu ti pomoći kdje na pretrage, ali SVAKAKO napravi OGTT i inzulin. Ako me pitas zasto.? Zato sto sam ja nakon 7 godina i svih mogučih pretraga tek sada otkrila da imam pvišen inzulin tj. inzulinsku rezistenciju, a uopce nemam simptome i pokazatelje za to. A to ti utjeće na folikule i dolazak menstruacie.

----------


## bubekica

> Bubekica ne idi na rebro, mi smo bili brzo naručeni, ali vadili krv u 6. mjesecu, a nalaz stigao početkom 11. mjeseca. Odite bolje na Sv. Duh manje se čeka.


a koliko se ceka na sd?

----------


## Dulcinea

> Prokrvarim 11dposlije punkcije koja ja najčešće 12dc.. Inače su mi ciklusi 30 dana... I ja sam mislila da je progesteron problem ali dr veli da je utrogestan dovoljan za normalnu razinu progesterona.. Ja mislila da stavljam 3x3 poslije transfera i dr nije dao..


Kika222 tek sam se nedavno registrirala ali uočila sam ti potpis i pratila te kroz zadnji postupak sa nadom...jer u sličnoj smo situaciji. Na žalost nemam savjet ni rješenje. I ja prokrvarim 8dnt ali kod mene to ide bez obzira jesu blastice ili trodnevni; duphaston ili utrogestan; utrogestan oralno ili vaginalno. Isto je. 
U glavnom, prvo sam mislila da prokrvarim kad štoperica izađe iz organizma a nije bilo implantacije pa nema rasta bete. Onda da to endometrioza radi svoje, a sad se nadam da će pomoći frax i da je ipak trombofilija ( MTHFR i PAI-1 heterozigot)

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kika222 tek sam se nedavno registrirala ali uočila sam ti potpis i pratila te kroz zadnji postupak sa nadom...jer u sličnoj smo situaciji. Na žalost nemam savjet ni rješenje. I ja prokrvarim 8dnt ali kod mene to ide bez obzira jesu blastice ili trodnevni; duphaston ili utrogestan; utrogestan oralno ili vaginalno. Isto je. 
> U glavnom, prvo sam mislila da prokrvarim kad štoperica izađe iz organizma a nije bilo implantacije pa nema rasta bete. Onda da to endometrioza radi svoje, a sad se nadam da će pomoći frax i da je ipak trombofilija ( MTHFR i PAI-1 heterozigot)


Kakvi su ti nalazi PAI I MTHFR?

----------


## Dulcinea

evo prepisano sa nalaza : MTHFR(C677T) heterozigot
                                   PAI-1(4G/5G) hetrozigot 4G/5G 
                                   FII i FV nisu dokazane točkaste mutacije-uredan nalaz

----------


## Strašna

Vjerovatno sam vec pisala svoj nalaz ovdje, ali evo opet, pa molim da mi netko od cura pokuša "približit" šta to znači.
Dakle,  MTHFR odredjivanje mutacije C-->T na položaju 677 u genu MTHFR - *homozigot (mut/mut)*
PAI-1 polimorfizam 4G75G na položaju 675 u inhibitoru plazminogen aktivatora tip 1 (PAI-1) - *prisutan 4G polimorfizam na jednom alelu.*
Unazad 2 postupka, uz preporuku MPO specijalistice, od transfera koristim Fragmin 2500, ali i dalje bezuspješno.
Pa da čujem šta vi kažete i kako vi ovo tumačite. (ja se uopće ne kužim u to)

----------


## kika222

> Kika222 tek sam se nedavno registrirala ali uočila sam ti potpis i pratila te kroz zadnji postupak sa nadom...jer u sličnoj smo situaciji. Na žalost nemam savjet ni rješenje. I ja prokrvarim 8dnt ali kod mene to ide bez obzira jesu blastice ili trodnevni; duphaston ili utrogestan; utrogestan oralno ili vaginalno. Isto je. 
> U glavnom, prvo sam mislila da prokrvarim kad štoperica izađe iz organizma a nije bilo implantacije pa nema rasta bete. Onda da to endometrioza radi svoje, a sad se nadam da će pomoći frax i da je ipak trombofilija ( MTHFR i PAI-1 heterozigot)


Draga Dulcinea, žao mi je što i ti imaš takvu situaciju.. Moj nalaz trombofilije je 

MTHFR(C677T) homozigot( mutacija)
PAI -1 (4G/5G) heterozigot 4G/5G , ostalo je valjda ok!
Dr.A dao mi je folacin, vitaminD, aspirin100... I očito ni to nije pomoglo, tako da mi je sljedeći korak imunologija... Želim ti puno sreće!!!!

----------


## Shadow2

Cure molim pomoc,oko objasnjenja nalaza.. Please
Faktor v- normalni tip gena za faktor v
Faktor II-normalni tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR-homozigotni mutirani tip gena( TT).... Uz to sto je ovo jos i podcrtano( ostalo nije)
PaI-I- delecijski polimorfizam ( 4G/4G)
ACE-insercijski genotip (II)

Lac-1.22( ref.vrijednosti su do 1.2)
Jel mi moze netko objasniti ove nalaze? I sta sad kad mi je LAC povisen? Jel postoji ikoja terapija za ovo ( sve)?
Da li bi trebala napravit jos koje dodatne pretrage? 
Hvala cure moje unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Shadow2

Cure molim pomoc,oko objasnjenja nalaza.. Please
Faktor v- normalni tip gena za faktor v
Faktor II-normalni tip gena za faktor II
MTHFR-homozigotni mutirani tip gena( TT).... Uz to sto je ovo jos i podcrtano( ostalo nije)
PaI-I- delecijski polimorfizam ( 4G/4G)
ACE-insercijski genotip (II)

Lac-1.22( ref.vrijednosti su do 1.2)
Jel mi moze netko objasniti ove nalaze? I sta sad kad mi je LAC povisen? Jel postoji ikoja terapija za ovo ( sve)?
Da li bi trebala napravit jos koje dodatne pretrage? 
Hvala cure moje unaprijed na odgovorima

----------


## Dulcinea

Nadam se da ćeš dobiti uputnice, moja dr. ne da ništa bez preporuke MPO-vca, a od njega sam nažicala sve što se dalo. Za detaljnije čeprkanje po imunologiji nije baš zainteresiran pa nisam ni pitala da probam "preventivno" sa nekim Decortinom. Planiram uskoro po još neko mišljenje samo nisam smislila gdje i kome. 

Sretno i tebi!!!  Uz folnu pij i vitamine B6 i B12  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

kika,jesi danas išla gin. kaj veli jesi dobila kakve uputnice?

----------


## Dulcinea

*Shadow2* i *Strašna* MTHFR ste obje homozigoti i koliko sam ja čitala to je blaža mutacija koja se rješava folnom+vit B6 i B12. PAI-1 heterozigot i homozigot su već jače mutacije i po procjeni liječnika daje se andol 100,aspirin protect ili jači antikoagulansi tipa fraxiparin,fragmin za poboljšanje cirkulacije.

Opširnije o trombofiliji ima već na temi bolje objašnjeno nego što bih ja  :Smile: 

*Shadow2* za dodatne pretrage najbolje pitaj dr. koji te vodi. Ja bih isto sama svašta nešto vadila ali mi ne daju :Grin:

----------


## ljube

> Cure molim pomoc,oko objasnjenja nalaza.. Please
> Faktor v- normalni tip gena za faktor v
> Faktor II-normalni tip gena za faktor II
> MTHFR-homozigotni mutirani tip gena( TT).... Uz to sto je ovo jos i podcrtano( ostalo nije)
> PaI-I- delecijski polimorfizam ( 4G/4G)
> ACE-insercijski genotip (II)
> 
> Lac-1.22( ref.vrijednosti su do 1.2)
> Jel mi moze netko objasniti ove nalaze? I sta sad kad mi je LAC povisen? Jel postoji ikoja terapija za ovo ( sve)?
> ...


LAC ti je graničan, zbog MTHFR TT kreni s Folacinom 5 mg 2×1 (uz njega B kompleks), počni piti Andol 100 ili Aspirin protect (Dulcinea je to sve već lijepo objasnila  :Smile: ), traži PFC (ako su oni i dalje u planu) da ti napišu preporuku za niskomolekularni heparin (Fragmin, Clexane, Fraxiparin) i kreni s njim nakon transfera. Nema tu puno kemijanja, sretno naravno!

----------


## njanja1

konacno sam bila u babyklinici...da vide nalaze imunologije,uglavnom kaze vidjela je i gore,sljedeci ciklus startamo sa intralipid infuzijama zbog ovih killerzellen,i u sljedecem postupku cu piti kortizon zboh tih antinuklearnih tijela,a sve ostalo je problem u trudnoci i mora se pratit i kontrolirat...jedino joj nisam znala reci hocu li prirodnjak radit ili stimulirani...jednostavno se nemogu odluciti...

----------


## njanja1

a jos jedno pitanje ako neko zna...kad se krece sa andolom??? jel to svejedno kad pocnem piti ili moram na nesto posebno pazit?

----------


## kika222

Misliš na andol poslije punkcije? Koliko se ja sjećam počela sam ga pit poslije punkcije, zajedno sa decortinom... To je  bilo na SD, sada na VV samo pišu utrogestan.. Ako si na to mislila...

----------


## bubekica

Ja sam sad nakon transfera pila aspirin 100 (isto kao andol) na VV.

----------


## kika222

I ja sam pila aspirin protect, folacin i vit d, ali dr ženama nije dr dao ništa osim utrogestana koliko se sjećam... Ja sam pila ove lijekove i prije postupka, to mi je dao zbog nalaza trombofilije..
Ne bi  bilo loše da sam pila i decortin na svoju ruku, nebi škodilo, ipak on služi da tijelo ne odbaci embrij... Svašta se moglo, šteta što se  vrijeme ne može vratiti natrag..

----------


## njanja1

da kika222 to sam mislila,planirala sam si ga uvesti u sljedecem postupku,citala sam samo pozitivno o njegovom djelovanju! kupila sam na svoju ruku jednu kutijicu,pitat cu u srijedu sta dr kaze ako nema bas nesto protiv pit cu ga...onda vise nema sta nisam probala  :Smile:  sad sam citala i nesto o voltarenima u prirodnom ciklusu ali moram jos procackati! postala sam opsjednuta

----------


## bubekica

Svaki lijek koji moze pomoci moze i odmoci, osobno na svoju ruku ne bih uzimala ni aspirin. Razmisljao je dok i o decortinu, al nismo.

----------


## njanja1

prvo sam morala ici vidjeti sta je decortin,jer nikad cula nisam za njega i sad skuzi kako se to kod nas zove cortizon! to pijem u sljedecem postupku juce su mi rekli! i vec me sad strah te tablete ili tableta neznam kolika ce mi biti doza,imaju brdo nuspojava i ako ih se duze vremena koristi znaju puno stvari zeznuti,a imunsistem zeznu skroz!

----------


## kika222

Ja sam čini mi se pila samo polovicu tbl dnevno... Dr će ti sve reći, samo hrabro!! Želim ti puno, puno sreće !!!!!

----------


## njanja1

kika222 :Heart:  hvala,cini mi se kako mi ovog put sva sreca i sva hrabrost ovoga svijeta treba...

----------


## lberc

njanja1, za voltaren u prirodnom postupku sam ja čitala da se pije da stanica ne pukne,bar su tak cure tu pisale ja sam u zadnjem prirodnom popila voltaren poslije štoperice i ulovili smo stanicu,sad jel to bilo zbog voltarena ili je punkcija bila na vrijeme,ne znam

----------


## njanja1

iberc jeli tvoj zadnji postupak bio stimulirani ili prirodni? ja se moram za koji dan odlucit sta cu radit u 01/2014,a nemogu  :Smile: 
zato sto me kopka ,ako je stitna sad o.k,bez obzira na nizak AMH,mozda cu bolje odgovorit na stimulaciju...mozda ce bolja biti kvaliteta,a sa druge strane te dvije js mozda dobijem i iz prirodnog...moj dragi tu i nije neka pomoc jer znam kako to moram sama odlucit,a i ovo 6 culo  :Smile:  mi ne pomaze...ni ono se nemoze odlucit  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

> LAC ti je graničan, zbog MTHFR TT kreni s Folacinom 5 mg 2×1 (uz njega B kompleks), počni piti Andol 100 ili Aspirin protect (Dulcinea je to sve već lijepo objasnila ), traži PFC (ako su oni i dalje u planu) da ti napišu preporuku za niskomolekularni heparin (Fragmin, Clexane, Fraxiparin) i kreni s njim nakon transfera. Nema tu puno kemijanja, sretno naravno!


Tnx puno Ljube, Dulcinea...
Jesu idem u PFC,oni su mi dali preporuku za niskomolekularni heparin( moj dr.se nije slozio s tim) ali sam ja izinstirala.
On je htio da koristim aspirin i folacin,i to od transfera...iz Praga su mi javili da pocnem sada s aspirinom,i folacinom...a kad pocnem s esrofemom,da odmah uvedem i fragmin.
I to sam trazila od njega..
Sad sam pocela pit kontracepciju,uz to aspirin i folacin 1tbl. 5 mg( a ti Ljube mislis da bi trebala pit 2 tbl.?)
Pitala sam ga i za b kompleks. Rekao mi je,sta ce Vam to?!!
A stvarno zasto se to pije?pit cu ja,briga me sta je on rekao.
Pitala sam ga i za feritin,za to je rekao nema potrebe...to ne utjece na implataciju,a zeljezo se ionako pije u trudnoci...
Ja cu svejedno izvadit na svoju ruku? Da izvadim i b 12?
Zasto neke cure spominju vit.D?za sto je on bitan ?
Hvala cure unaprijed!

----------


## njanja1

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...fertility.html
ja sam sebi kupila one dijecje kapi vitamin D sto sam sestri za zg nosila nakon sto se porodila  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

u dobitnom postupku nisam pila kortiće (decortin), fragmin svaki drugi dan, kao i folacin, jer nisam mislila da će uspjeti, za razliku od prethodnih postupaka kad sam pila hrpu svega, e da, i nakon poroda nisam pikala fragmin, samo prvih sedam dana, ne kažem da atko treba, samo velim kako je meni bilo

----------


## lberc

zadnji postupak mi je bio stimulirani
njanja,a zakaj ti moraš odlučiti u kakav ćeš postupak,kaj ne odlućuje to doktor?

----------


## njanja1

dobro jutro
ma iberc ja sad sve sama placam pa nek se i odlucim,ja bi neki poplustimulirani a sa ovom doktoricom koja "vodi" moj slucaj se nikako nemogu dogovorit! tako da sam si za sljedeci tjedan napravila termin za sefom bolnice da vidim sta on kaze,meni su nakon zadnjeg stimuliranog predlozili prirodni,jer ja uopce nereagiram na stimulaciju,imala sam dugu stimulaciju prosli puta i jedva smo tri js uspjeli izvadit,od kojih su se samo dvije oplodile i kako se poslje rekli,lose kvalitete su bile! sto sam se ja vise informirala o prirodnom to me veca panika hvata!

----------


## bubekica

ponavljam pitanje - jel itko nedavno radio kariogram na svetom duhu?

----------


## krojachica

> Kika22 ne mogu ti pomoći kdje na pretrage, ali SVAKAKO napravi OGTT i inzulin. Ako me pitas zasto.? Zato sto sam ja nakon 7 godina i svih mogučih pretraga tek sada otkrila da imam pvišen inzulin tj. inzulinsku rezistenciju, a uopce nemam simptome i pokazatelje za to. A to ti utjeće na folikule i dolazak menstruacie.


Slucajno sam uocila tvoj post iako ne obitavam cesto na ovom topicu.
Reci mi molim te  koje simptome inz.Rez. nisi imala,a koje da?
Ja sam mislila da sam jedini takav slucaj?

----------


## bubekica

evo malo friskih info.
testovi trombofilije se mogu napraviti u KB Dubrava, bez narucivanja, svaki dan 7-9h. u petrovoj 3 se po novom narucuje, ceka se 3 tjedna.
vg trenutacno nema reagensa za ana, aca, lac, igg, igm.
kariogram za narucivanje na SD broj: 3712-273.
rebro nema reagensa za antitijela stitnjace.

----------


## mostarka86

Molim vas za pomoć...dobila sam nalaze trom.pretraga. 
Koliko sam skontala, sve je ok, osim PAI, i da tu imam mutaciju.kopiram vam nalaz:
*Nalaz:
· U genima za koagulacioni faktor V (Leiden V), koagulacioni faktor II (protrombin II, G20210A) i metilentetrahidrofolat
reduktazu (MTHFR, C677T) mutacije NISU nađene.
· U analiziranom uzorku nađen je 4G/5G GENOTIP koji dovodi do povećane ekspresije PAI gena odnosno povećanih
nivoa plazminogen aktivator inhibitora-1.* 
Pored ovog imam pozitivna LA antitijela, odnosno LAC, i povećan IGG, i antiTPO.

Dok ne dođem do dr.na pregled, možete li me imalo uputiti u ovaj problem. Da li je iko imao iskustvo sa ovakvim nalazima, da li se za ovo daje terapija? 
Pomagajte, pls...

----------


## njanja1

nisam strucnjak...ali antiTpo je stitna ako se nevaram,a LAC je venska tromboza...igg imam i ja povisen ali to su mi rekli kako je veci problem u trudnoci,sta god im to znacilo

----------


## mostarka86

njanja, ja sam greškom napisala igg, ali meni je povišen igm, igg je uredu.
Mene najviše brine ovaj LAC i mutacija PAI 4G/5G genoti-koliko znam ovo je heterozigot, ali ne znam da li se za ovo daje terapija...da li si ti išla za ovaj problem hematologu ili imunologu?

----------


## Snekica

PAI 4G/5G nije ništa strašno i u principu se ne daje ništa osim Andol 100 ili Aspirin Protect, rjeđe niskomolekularni heparini, nek me ispravi netko tko se malo bolje kuži u to.

----------


## njanja1

mostarka ja sam kod imunologa bila,pa kad sam nalaz nosila u moju kliniku rekli su kako to nista nije problem za ivf,za trudnocu vec navodno je,jer je meni sve poviseno,igg,iga,igm i jos sto nekih stvari! jedino za antikuklearna tijela (ANA) su mi rekli kako moram piti kortizon u sljedecem postupku...sutra idem kod glavnog dr bolnice na razgovor za sljedeci postupak pa cu LAC trazit jer to nisam radila i inzulin! kad bi znala kako da ti kopiram moj nalaz,kopirala bi ti,jer od 30 stvari koje su kontrolirane njih 13!!! nije uredu! a i ja mislim kako sam negdje procitala kako je terapija andola ili heparina dovoljna! kad ides na pregled nalaza???

----------


## mostarka86

Snekice, hvala...ja se nadam da ću dobiti terapiju za ova čuda...
Njanja, trebala bi se uskoro naručiti na pregled kod imunologa, poslala mi jedna naša forumašica poruku da naša bolnička dr. radi i privatno, pa ću uskoro kod nje, jer u bolnici ne bi mogla doći do imunolga do proljeća..sretno u novom postupku, nadam sed aće te pretrage i novi lijekovi uroditi plodom  :Smile:

----------


## marina7

Pozdrav,nova sam ovdje.jucer sam dobila nalaze iz Petrove 3 ovakvi su: faktor V L normalan tip; faktor ll protembin normalan tip; MTHFR normalan tip i PAI-1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 4G pored toga je doktor mi napisao 100%. I rekao mi da imam trombofiliju,za epljenje krvnih zila. Te sam sve pretage radila jer sam imala prije 4 mjeseca spontani pobacaj na 9 i pol tjedana. Plod mi je odumro. Bila sam kod svog gin i sad pijem tablete andol 100, folacin i od 11 do 25 dana ciklusa Duphaston. Rekao mi kad sljedeci put ostanem trudna da budem morala na inekcije tijekom cijele trudnoce jer bez njih ne bi opet iznjela trudnocu, opet bi imala spontani. Imate nesto mi poruciti,savjetovati me? Kad sam sve to saznala bila sam sva jadna, van sebe  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Marina7*, sve ti je odrađeno, slušaj doktore i ne trebaš biti tužna i uplašena, sad se bar zna u čemu je problem i kako ga riješiti. Sretno dalje!

----------


## marina7

> *Marina7*, sve ti je odrađeno, slušaj doktore i ne trebaš biti tužna i uplašena, sad se bar zna u čemu je problem i kako ga riješiti. Sretno dalje!


Hvala na informaciji  :Smile: 
Ja se inace jako bojim inekcija a budem ih uzimala. Pa jel zna neka jesu to velike i bolne inekcije?

----------


## garfield

Pozdrav svima! Nakon 4 spontana ( 2 spontane trudnoće, 1 iz IUI i 1 iz IVF/FET) moj dr. je KONAČNO preporučio dodatne pretrage i to:
- trombofilijske faktore PCR ( FII, FV, MTHFR; PAI I)
- trombofilijske faktore protein c i Sm AT III, LAC, homocistein, ACA
- kariogram
Zanima me da li je potrebna još koje pretraga ili je navedeno dovoljno, s time da ću na svoju ruku još tražiti pretragu hormona štitnjače.

----------


## marina7

garfield, imala sam i ja spontani pobačaj na kraju 7 mjeseca (bila sam trudna 9 i pola tjedana) i moj me gin odmah slao na sve pretrage. Dobila sam uputnice za Zg, za bolnicu Merkur i Petrovu 3. sve sam nalaze napravila i dobila, ovi iz merkura su dobri, ali iz Petrove baš i ne imam trombofiliju, začepljenje krvnih žila, zgrušavanje krvi.
ostali nalazi su: faktor V L normalan tip;
faktor ll protembin normalan tip; 
MTHFR normalan tip 
PAI-1 (4G/5G) HOMOZIGOT 4G pored toga je doktor mi napisao 100%
Sada sam na terapiji koju mi je gin prepisao i kad ponovo ostanem trudna odmah mu se javiti jer idemo s drugom terapijom koja je inekcije svaki dan do kraja trudnoće (jer bez njih ne bi mogla iznjeti trudnoću do kraja, a kad dođe do toga budem vidla kak to bude, strah me je iskreno), antibiotici i strogo mirovanje. imam još nekih problema pri trudnoći, mamac sam za infekcije koje isto utječu na plod  :Sad:  eto  :Sad: 
obavi si sve pretrage radi sigurnosti i slušaj doktora,a ako nisi zadovoljna ili sigurna u to što kaže potraži i drugo mišljenje.
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## garfield

Marina7 samo hrabro i sretno!!!!! 
Ja sam dobila uputnice pa ujutro krećem s pretragama. Koliko dugo se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

